# Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section V



## mac_tlc

Update for 4/27/13 -- Current data    

To  NHTikiBeckie, gopfans, Joey7295 (twice), psac, racinghank, Micah008, DisneyandRedSox, UFlawgator, ozzie2131 (twice), TinkTatoo, KBrown88, e46m3, Mom23WIldBoys, Mrwiedel, thptrek, toniosmom, cm8, lorenni, bobbiwoz, keeandt, cseca, Lakeview, BillyBuckner, automaticsoap, James A1, Silver19, Disfanforlife, worldwitt (twice), stacyhug, JVL1018, Jenifurby, Grupp, The Crusher, lchute1158, MommaStains, macd77, DisneyFanInLINY, Hunclemarco, ELMC, Apps, n2mm, jenbelles, IlliniAl, Meggysmum, Tchjkd, Thumper4me, AddieAidey, chitwnole, MickeyDreams, kkolbusz1, lionqueen, quincc19, Gizmo1951, Minniesgal, MickeyFan612, Whilykit, DisneyDiana  congratulations on passing ROFR! 

To   networktek, BobbyPic, mom2princess&pirate, moran66, Collections, nd43, fmer55, nkosiek, lorie13, dbc1228, DaveD, arachnib, theguda, lovinfl, lchute1158 (twice), annamrieda, Joey7295 (twice), zgirlz, kermpate, Pointsenvy, jlreimer, brhalstea, Galun, kenspidey, elcid3, Minniesgal, DVC Ca, Kapicka, suyama good luck with your contracts!  

To DrMomof3, dis4ellaandzach, dbs1128, kenspidey, arachnib (twice), duckygirl, CPTJAK, Mommy2TwoMickeys, gpts@disney, zippingalong, Joey7295, zgirlz, 77kool, gncntry, Thumper4me, rojen, MickeyFan612, disneysled (twice), Cmama, DVC Ca sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section IV

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


The list was getting too long, so I had to delete the 11 information (previously in  green ). You can find the info in the previous thread mentioned above

Also had to delete the information from January 2012 through June 2012. That info can be found on page 147, post # 2199 of this thread.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from 2012 to make it easier to look at last years data. 

'13 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 




*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)
stacielee --- 150 AKV (Sep), $65, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13)
Joey7295  100 AKV (Jun), $65, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 7/9, passed 8/7)
lynngirl --- 160 AKV (??), $65.62, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing and mf, (sub 7/28, passed 8/21)
 lions1995 --- 160 AKV (Dec), $62.50, 160 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/5, passed 8/21)
rg35 --- 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30, passed 8/28) 
PhillyCPA --- 100 AKV (Aug), $68, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 9/11) 
skirby -- 180 AKV (Mar), $60, all 12  & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub ~8/20, passed 9/12)
princess124 --   25 AKV (Feb), $69, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/18)
lucky_bunni --   100 AKV (Sep), $64,  25 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/28, passed 9/25)
Buzzandthemermaid --- 75 AKV (Feb), $60, 75 banked 11 pts, 75 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 10/2)
jennifer_in_canada --  100 AKV (??), $69, 90 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 10/2)
zakgrim -- 200 AKV (Mar), $63, 9 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 9/22)
Scotty817 --  185 AKV (Jun), $64, 136 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 10/1, passed 10/30)
forloveofdisney --  185 AKV (Jun), $63, 174 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/1, passed 10/30)
Lizardmickey -- 300 AKV (Feb), $70, 202 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/13, passed 10/30)
aheape1979---200 AKV (Oct) $65, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, no 12 mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/6) 
wrigleyville - 160 AKV (Dec), $64, 160 11 pts, 160 12 pts, (sub ??, passed 11/29)
jkpatrick (co-worker) -- 100 AKV (Oct), $67, 18 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/15)
vek329 -- 225 AKV (Jun), $62, 0 '12 pts (sub 11/24, passed 12/18)
jimim --- 280 AKV (Feb), $???, 38 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 12 mf, (sub ??, passed 12/28) 
GoofyDad1970 --- 250 AKV (Feb), $61, 114 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 12/17, passed 1/16)
melindaPR --- 125 AKV (Jun), $55, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/16, passed 1/22)
Minnies Dad --- 200 AKV (Dec), $62, 116 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ¼, passed 1/29)
MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 pts,  ??? pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/11)
shwn (seller) --- 180 AKV (Dec), $60, 63 '12 pts, 153 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/12)
lovinfl --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
DISbob --- 225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
AppleDisneyDad --- 160 AKV (Oct), $65,  all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/12)  
savannahcat --- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/12)
 fortheloveofminnie --- 200 AKV (Dec), $61, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
*NHTikiBeckie ---100 AKV (Dec), $65, 74 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/23, passed 3/18)
gopfans --- 225 AKV (Oct), $64, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub ??, passed 3/18)
Joey7295 ---160 AKV (Dec), $60, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/19) 
psac --- 160 AKV (Dec), $60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/21)
racinghank --- 180 AKV (Dec), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closgin & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/3)
Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
DisneyandRedSox --- 150 AKV (Jun), $65, 106 13 pts, all 14 pts, (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
UFlawgator---100 AKV (Feb), $67, 0 13 pts, seller pays mf and 1/2 of closing (sub 3/12, passed 4/10)
ozzie2131---160 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
ozzie2131---25 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
TinkTatoo---160 AKV (June), $68, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/23)
KBrown88---160 AKV (Jun), $57, no banked points (sub 3/27, passed 4/24) *




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 
 antpag101 --- 600 AUL (Aug), $88, subsidized dues, all '12 & '13 pts , buyer pays mf (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
oktracy --- 180 AUL (Feb), $85, subsidized dues, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
*e46m3 --- 170 AUL (dec), $90, 15 banked 11 pts, 135 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, non-subsidized, (sub ???, passed 3/26) * 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 

DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
twoj --- 400 BCV(Mar), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/13) 
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/14)
Poolrat -- 150 BCV (Oct), $60, 0 11 pts, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
pathways25 --  300 BCV (Apr), $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21) 
michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/4)
Bronte --  200 BCV (Mar), $71, 12 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/11)
CarolynMink --  100 BCV (Dec), $75, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/19)
diane648 --  75 BCV (Sep), $78, 75 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
heartsy77 --  270 BCV (Dec), $73, 3 banked 12 pts, al l13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, passed 10/30) 
Princess Jo -- 150 BCV (Mar), $59, 59 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf  (sub 10/13, passed 11/6) 
ttepsich --- 100 BCV (Jun), $73, 84 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 10/10, passed  11/6)
pathways25 --- 310 BCV (Apr),  $44, 21 '11 pts, 198 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 10/3, passed 11/27)
pathways25 -- 190 BCV (Apr), $46, 0 '11 pts, 110 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 9/26, passed 11/27)
jkpatrick (co-worker) - 80 BCV (Oct), $75, all '11 &'12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing and 13 mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/15)
jenna9906 ---160 BCV (Feb), $70, 125 banked '11 pts, 160 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/21, passed 1/14)
JMV123 --- 210 BCV (Feb), $68, 43 '13 pts ,all 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
shellbelle1971 --- 350 BCV (Mar), $71, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Amymarie0606 --- 150 BWV (Sep), $62, 21 12 pts, 102 13 pts, 50 14 pts, all 15 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/7, passed 2/26)
jonesmatNY (seller)---100 BCV (Feb), $77, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/8) 
*Mom23WIldBoys --- 240 BCV (Feb), $77, 158 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub 3/2, passed 4/2) *

*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)
albarellic --- 160 BLT (Sep), $87, 60 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buter pays closing & mf (sub 7/10, passed 8/7)
srberubehn  170 BLT (Jun), $80, 170 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing & mf, (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
GOOFY D --- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, split mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) 
heathrow42 ---  160 BLT (Oct), $83, 0 '12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, no 12 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/21)
ninjagirl --- 260 BLT (Mar), $86, 10 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/11)
BrerNashville --- 100 BLT (Oct), $85, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 10/2) 
rcs -- 200 BLT (Jun), $88, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27)
spears2008  -- 220 BLT (Sep), $75, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/26)
Discomom703 --- 50 BLT (Aug), $95, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/22, passed 12/14)
 bebetink24 --- 100 BLT (??), $85, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/6)
Mom23WildBoys --- 225 BLT (Jun), $85, 58 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub  1/16, passed 2/12)
sur --- 50 BLT (Sep), $95, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
czmom ---100 BLT (Sep), $89, 125 '12 pts, 30 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
ccsuwxman --- 160 BLT (Feb), $85, 125 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??,passed 2/8)
fmer55 --- 160 BLT (Feb), $75, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/26)
Sandisw --- 100 BLT (Dec), $95, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/26)
*Mrwiedel --- 250 BLT (Mar), $78, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/26)
thptrek ---  240 BLT (Mar), $89, 106 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/2)
toniosmom --- 75 BLT (Dec), $97, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2) 
cm8 --- 200 BLT (???), $85, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 4/2)
lorenni ---160 BLT (Feb), $90, 131 banked 12pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, PASSED 4/8)
bobbiwoz --- 100 BLT (Mar), $96, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/9)
keeandt---160 BLT (Feb), $86, (sub ?, passed 4/15)
cseca---160 BLT (Dec), $90, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/26, passed 4/22)
Lakeview---160 BLT (Feb), $85, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays admin fee & mf, seller pays closing (sub 4/1, Passed 4/23) * 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 

Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
Ilyo --- 200 BWV (Dec), $65, 51 pts in holding, 132 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
2binak --- 100 BWV (Sep), $64, 100 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
moobar25 -- 50 BWV (Mar), $68, 18 '12, all of '13, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) 
jara1528 ---150 BWV (Dec), $65, 7 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/28)
gaylem --  300 BWV (Aug), $50, 69 banked 11 pts, 178 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/5) 
cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed ??)
Cottun --- 30 BWV (Oct), $69, all 11, 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 8/23, passed 9/18)
MickeyFan612 --  200 BWV (Jun), $58, 200 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub ??, passed 10/16)
lovesdumbo --  250 BWV (Feb), $65, 45 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed  10/30)
spears2008 --  50 BWV (Dec), $67, 50 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & 1/12 mf (sub 10/8, passed 11/6)
WonderinAland --  245 BWV (Mar), $59.18, 60 banked 11 pts, 184 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 11/7)
amypetecar --  200 BWV (Aug), $55, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/13) 
Dikran -- 157 BWV (Mar), $61, 115 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 12/11)
mommyarewegoingback -- 175 BWV (Sep), $55, 66 12 pts (+ 30 holding), 145 13 pta, all 14 pts, sub(12/4, passed 12/27)
spears2008 ---  50 BWV (Dec), $67, 50 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 10/8, passed 11/6)  
MDdriver --- 200 BWV (???), $50, all '13 and '14 pts , buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/26, passed 1/22) 
saintstickets --- 75 BWV (Aug), $65, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 12/21, passed 1/22)
kenly777 --- 250 BWV (Apr),$60,72 '13 pts, 250 '14, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 2/12)
radmcg --- 100 BWV (??), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
GOOFY_D --- 150 BWV (Aug), $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/19)
elcid3 --- 210 BWV (Jun), $50, 210 banked '11 pts, 210 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Joey7295 --- 200 BWV (Jun), $50, 200 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/26)
emgal --- 210 BWV (Jun), $63,  143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26) 
Snowmiser --- 200 BWV (Mar), $56, 4 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)
chasshan ---  350 BWV (Apr), $67, 350 banked '12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/5)
gatorgirl02 --- 170 BWV (Sep), $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/6)
ytsyts --- 230 BWV (Feb), $52.17, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays closing(sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
fordchevyguy ---150 BWV (Apr), $68, 149 12 pts, all 13 & 14pts, (sub ??, passed 3/8)
* BillyBuckner --- 150 BWV (Oct), $64, 29 banked '11 pts, all, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub  2/6, passed 2/26)
automaticsoap --- 50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/2)
James A1 --- 50 BWV (Sep), $75, 50 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2) 
Silver19---100 BWV (Apr), $69, 26 12 points and all forward,(sub 3/13, passed 4/9)
Disfanforlife---100 BWV (Sep), $70, 0 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/17, passed 4/15)
wordwitt---25 BWV (Sep), $79, 25 banked 11 pts, allc12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing &mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
stacyhug---150 BWV (Apr), $55, 105 '13 points, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing, admin fee & 1/2 mf (sub 2/28, passed 3/26) * 

*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 

freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)
ercrbc --- 270 HHI (Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21, passed 8/13) 
okw2012 --- 230 HHI (Apr), $50, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 8/2, passed 8/28)
jakers --  25 HHI (Mar), $??, 0 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/18)
  buckeyejennifer --- 150 HHI (Feb), $48, 44 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)
amandaC ---   150 HHI (Dec), $45, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
*JVL1018 --- 54 HHI (Sep), $60, 28 13 pts, all 14 pts, (sub 2/22, passed 3/19)
Jenifurby --- 200 HHI (Jun), $51, 127 banked pts, all  13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 4/2)
wordwitt---90 HHI (Apr), $57, 90 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 3/22, passed 4/15)
*





*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 

fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)
Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/13)
gladiola --- 230 OKW (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, byer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/4, passed 7/3)
disneydiva58 --   190 OKW (Dec), $53, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/23)
glvsav37 --  230 OKW (Oct), $55, 144 12 pts banked, all 13 pts, split closing (sub ??, passed 8/28)
belias21 --- 100 OKW (Aug), $54, buyer pays closing,0 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
jplusm --  269 OKW (Sep), $49, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/10, passed 8/28)
ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52,  all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27, passed 9/25)
WILDERNESS FAN55 -- 170 OKW (Aug), $60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/2)
 MickeyFan612--  190 OKW (Apr), $50, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/12, passed 10/24)
JABEAR -- 50 OKW (Aug), $57, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/30)
muller  -- 80 OKW (Sep), $62, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/1, passed 10/30)
undfan --  230 OKW (??), $55, 14 12 pts, all 13 pts, splt closing, buyer pays mf (sub 10/24, passed 11/19)
undchefreak -- 100 OKW (Jun), $??,  109 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 12 mf, (sub 11/15, passed 12/11)
Moira222 --- 230 OKW (Jun), $57, 230 banked 11 pts, 115 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 1/8)
lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 50 12 pts, 0 13, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 68 12 pts, 25 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $57, 37 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
BuffaloJim --- 220 OKW (Dec), $57, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)   
jp02 --- 170 OKW (Oct), $59, 27 '11 pts, 30 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/27)
*Grupp --- 300 OKW (Dec), $55, 182 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer paying closing and mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
The Crusher --- 150 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 3/9, passed 4/4)
lchute1158---60 OKW (Aug), $67, some 13 points, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/22)
MommaStains---344 OKW (Sep), $59, 173 12 pts, (sub 4/1, passed 4/22)
*

*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 

bltpoppins --  150 OKW (Feb), $61, 54 banked 11 pts, 150 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 9/19, passed 10/16)
Casemily --   100 OKW (Sep), 87 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/1, passed 11/1)
margitmouse --- 75 OKW (Mar), $66, 60 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/27)
icydog -- 150 OKW (Mar), $62, 148 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, ?? pays closing & mf (sub 10/12, passed 12/??)
icydog -- 250 OKW (Mar), $63, 250 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/24, passed 12/??) 
 Joey7295 --- 30 OKW (Aug), $69, 30 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
Joey7295 --- 50 OKW (Aug), $65, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Aug), $60, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
kenspidey --- 100 OKW (Oct), $69, 40 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/12, passed 2/27)
aspncb ---  100 OKW (Sep), $63, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub ??, passed 3/13)
* macd77 --- 150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
*


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 

mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)
emilymad --- 50 SSR (Dec), $69, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR (Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/7) 
Mickeyfan612 --- 250 SSR (June), $55, 238 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/13)
zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26, passed 8/13 )
dopeyone --  50 SSR (Sep),$60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/4)
LJhayes -- 110 SSR (Oct), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/8, passed 8/28)
txsoccermom--  120 SSR (Sep), $57, buyer pays closing (sub 8/14, passed 9/11)
333disneymom --- 150 SSR (Aug), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/21, passed 9/18)
K9pal--- 50 SSR (Feb), $65, 4 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/28, passed 9/18) 
havertown --  150 SSR (Apr), $53, 92 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/25)
MickeyFan612 --- 160 SSR (Feb), $55, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/25) 
htmlkid --- 190 SSR (Jun), $50, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 10/2)
cocoabio  160 SSR (Aug), $54, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 10/1)
tinkerdreams  120 SSR (Apr), $60, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 10/2)
icypsycho --- 210 SSR (Apr), $55, 20 11 pts, 197 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/26, passed 10/2)
NattysMom -- 225 SSR (Jun), $54, 86 banked '11 pts, all '12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/16) Fidelity
THKlovesDisney --- 130 SSR (Oct), $57, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 9/18, passed 10/16)
jrpeterson5 --240 SSR (Mar), $54, 0 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/18, passed 10/16) Fidelity
FINCANTIERI -- 300 SSR (Oct), $52, 276 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 10/16)
beadel -- 150 SSR (Sep), $50.67, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/19, passed 10/17)
bighoo93 -- 250 SSR (Aug), $52, 195 '12 pts, all '13 points buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/23) 
tjcat --  150 SSR (Feb), $60, 149 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 9/25, passed 10/24)
t0r0 -- 160 SSR (??), $56, 25 '11 banked pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/13, passed 10/9)
murron --  115 SSR (Apr), $60, 0 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 10/3, passed 10/30)
Lizard_Valley --  100 SSR (Aug), $45, all 12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 10/5, passed 10/30)
jakers --  100 SSR (Sep), $53, 97 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/16)
jakers --  200 SSR (Dec), $51, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/30) 
buttrflyksses -- 100 SSR (Dec), $60, 88 banked '11 pts, all '12 & 13 pts, split closing & mf, (sub 10/8, passed 11/6)
Lizard_Valley --  200 SSR (Dec), $57, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts , buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/11, passed 11/6)
Disneymagicforme --  400 SSR (Jun), $50, 2 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub ??, passed 11/13)
tigergrad --225 SSR (Apr), $55, 170 banked 12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 11/9, passed 12/4)
moose615 ---  150 SSR (Sep), $65, all 12 & 13 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/4)
gmg1999 -- 100 SSR (Aug), $50, (sub 11/13, passed 12/4)
hfehr1s ---  160 SSR (Mar), $55, 160 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays mf ,split closing (sub 11/8, passed 12/4)
scrap_disney --- 160 SSR (Aug), $51, all 12 & 13 pts,  buyer paid closing, seller pays 12 mf (sub ??, passed 11/??)
mort1331 -- 220 SSR (Apr), $??, all 11, 12, & 13 pts, (sub 11/28, passed 12/18)
tiffrobyn -- 100 SSR (Mar) , $55, 28 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/27)
bustahog -- 350 SSR (??), $63.50, 208 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/10, passed 12/28)
hilljim --- 300 SSR (???), $50, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 12/7, passed 12/28) [/B]
SpectroMan71 -- 160 SSR (Dec), $60, 50 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 12/13, passed 1/8)
ninjagirl -- 100 SSR (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, sub (11/30, passed 1/8)
312BillB -- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & 13 mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
TinkandGoofysMom -- 150 SSR (??), $55, 1ll 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/13, passed 1/14)
zavandor --- 150 SSR (Dec), $58, 125 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf & closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/22)
knighuts ---  190 SSR (Jun), $50, 0 1'3 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
frank808 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, 150 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub ??, passed 2/19)
ANGRebel --- 130 SSR (Oct), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 2/20)
silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
puffkin --- 115 SSR (Feb), $48, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer paying closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Fan of Figment --- 110 SSR (Dec), $65, 21 banked 11 pts, 110 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays  mf, split closing (sub  1/31, passed 2/25) 
horric29 --- ??? SSR (???), $59,0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 3/8)
fsulaw2001 ---300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
MapleGirl --- 150 SSR (Dec), $50, 23 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
*DisneyFanIn LINY --- 150 SSR (Aug), $45, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/18)
Hunclemarco --- 55 SSR (Aug), $60, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ???, passed 3/21)
dbs1228 (seller) --- 130 SSR (Oct), $63, all 13 & 14 pts, buyers pays closing & mf (sub 3/2, passed 3/26)
ELMC --- 194 SSR (Dec), $60.50, 194 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 4/2)
Apps --- 150 SSR (Dec), $62, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
n2mm (daughter) --- 150 SSR (Aug), $50,  8 11 pts, 90 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub ¾, passed 4/3)
jenbelles --- 160 SSR (Dec), $62, 35 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub 3/12, passed 4/3)
Illini Al --- 170 SSR (Feb), $49, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub  3 /4, passed 4/3)
Meggysmum --- 150 SSR (Mar), $58, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/14, passed 4/9)
Tcnjkid---160 SSR (Apr), $52, 160 12 pts, 141 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing, admin fee & mf (sub 3/21)
Thumper4me---200 SSR (April), $60, 0 13 pts , all 14 pts, buyer pays closing,seller pays mf (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
AddieAidey---160 SSR (Dec), $66, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing &mf (sub? , passed 4/15)
chitwnnole---25 SSR (Feb), $81, 20 13 pts, all 14 pts (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
Mickey Dreams---200 SSR (Feb), $55, 170 13 pts, all 14 pts (sub 3/25, passed 4/22)
kkolbusz1---150 SSR (Sep), $63, 136 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyers payclosing & mf (sub 3/21, passed 4/22)
lionqueen --- 160 SSR (Dec), $59.38, 37 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/22) * 


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 

dkostel -- 150 VB (Feb), $45, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/21)
Joey7295 -- 150 VB (Jun), $35, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing, buyer pays 3mnths mf, (sub 8/15, passed 9/11)
Disneytrish --  220 VB (Oct), $43, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/14, passed 9/11)
mrp4352 --- 200 VB (Sep), $44, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 9/11)
jaimelass -- 140 VB (Feb), $33/pt, 7 '12 pts, 280, '13 pts, 140 '14 pts, no '12 MF, buyer pays closing, (sub 9/13, passed 10/9), Fidelity
 Joey7295 --- 150 VB (Aug), $38, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 1/21, passed 2/20)
* quincc19---116 VB (Feb), $45, 114 '12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
Gizmo1951---50 VB (?), $51, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 3/25, passed 4/24) * 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
 
sparkhill  250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3) 
maburke --- 135 VGC (Mar), $97, 14 banked '11 pts, all 12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/11)
disneyfm4 --- 160 VGC (Jun), $89, 144 '12 pts,all '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/18)
cuteinnocent --- 310 VGC (Dec), $85, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/27)
Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)
*Minniesgal---115 VGC (Aug), $110, some '11 pts,  and all '12 & 13 pts (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) *



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 

nala1128 --- 230 VWL (June), $58, 190 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
JLitfin --- 100 VWL (Sep), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/31)
cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed ?? )
uriel12 -- 350 VWL (Dec), $58.64, 138 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/18)
Firepath --- 170 VWL (Aug), $63, 146 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/25)
scout68 --  30 VWL (??), $67, 2 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 9/11, passed 10/2) 
Msmithmd -- 300 VWL (Oct), $55, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 9/26)
kkmousealow --  250 VWL (Sep), $62, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 9/17, passed 10/11)
JediPirate --  150 VWL (Mar), $53.33, 108 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf,  (sub 8/21, passed 9/18)
GoGoJulie --  400 VWL (Sep), $58, 0 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/30)
Disney st8 of mind  --  200 VWL (Mar), $55, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts,(sub 10/23, passed 11/19)
WDWLVR2 -- 100 VWL (Aug), $67, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/27)
glokitty -- 150 VWL (Mar) $54, 0 '12 pts, 121 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/12, passed 12/4)
Jasonkat --200 VWL (Aug), $55, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12, & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
 miprender --- 50 VWL (??), $65, 0 13pts, all 14 pts, (sub ??,passed 2/14)
shwn --- 200 VWL (Aug), $55.25, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/20)
SOBDOSNV ---  150 VWL (Jun), $55, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 2/1, passed 2/27)
liball3 ---  175 VWL (??), $63, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1)
goodtmz37 --- 240 VWL (Sep), $60, 204 12 pts, all 13 pts , buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 2/12, passed 3/6)
epcot1985 --- 150 VWL ($67), all 12 & 13 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
ottawagrweg --- 150 VWL, (Jun), $60, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
*Mickeyfan612---350 VWL (??), $50, all '12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing&admin fee, seller pays mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/12)
Whilykit---150 VWL (June), $57, (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
DisneyDiana---75 VWL (Aug), &70, 0  '12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
Joey7295---100 VWL (Aug), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing &admin fee, seller pays2mf (sub 3/29,passed 4/22) * 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*

jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)
MickeyFan612 --- 270 BCV (Dec), $67, 270 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/5, ROFR 9/17)
Lizard_Valley --  210 BCV (Aug), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 10/5, ROFR 10/26) 
 Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
chocky ---  150 BCV (Oct), $70, all 12 & 13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14)
* DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all 13 & 14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1)  *



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
bakenatj -- 150 BLT (Dec) $83, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub1/23, ROFR 2/13)
thptrek --- 200 BLT (Dec), $95, 160 banked '11 pts, 200 banked 12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/9, ROFR 2/21)
*dis4ellaandzach --- 225 BLT (Jun), $92, 132 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, (sub 3/20, ROFR 3/29) *

*ROFR'D - BWV:*

 GrassMaster --- 270 BWV (Feb), $60, 132 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, ROFR 3/8) 
ozzie2131 --- 150 BWV (Mar), $55, 150 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, (sub 2/27, ROFR 3/14)
*dbs1228 ---  222 BWV (Feb), $55, all 13 & 14 pts, split closing & mf (sub 3/5, ROFR 3/25) 
kenspidey --- 150 BWV (Sep), $67, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/11, ROFR 4/1)
arachnib --- 200 BWV (Sep), $69, 200 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/1)
arachnib --- 150 BWV (Apr), $69, 1 12 pt, all 13 pts (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/1)
duckygirl --- 125 BWV (Sep), $69, (sub ??, ROFR 4/1)
CPTJAK ---150 BWV (Mar), $64, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/20, ROFR 4/2)
Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (June), $65, buyer pays closing,split mf (sub 3/21, ROFR 4/11)
gpts@disney---222 BWV( Dec), $64, all 12 & 13 pts , buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/19)
*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*

ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)
 Joey7295 --- 150 HHI (Jun), $40, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/21, ROFR 2/5)
*zippingalong --- 210 HHI (Jun), $41, 39 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/15)* 


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 , ROFR 8/3)
cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27, ROFR 8/6) ) 
t0r0 -- 150 OKW (Feb), $55, 140 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, ROFR 8/17) 
Firepath -- 200 OKW (Sep), $55, 166 banked '11 pts, 120 '12 pts all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, ROFR 8/23)
Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17, ROFR 9/7 )
jrpeterson5 --  230 OKW (Dec), $57.39, 224 banked '11 pts, al '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/23, ROFR 9/7)
t0r0 --  150 OKW (Dec), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, ROFR 9/7) 
tjcat --  50 OKW (??), $50, (sub ??, ROFR 9/18)
tjcat -- 50 OKW (??), $50, (sub ??, ROFR 9/18)
Thumper4me --  150 OKW (Apr), $51, 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, ROFR 9/25)
margitmouse --  70 OKW (Mar), $58, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/18, ROFR 10/12) 
Joey7295 --  210 OKW (Aug), $50, 210 banked '11 pts, all  '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 9/19, ROFR 10/17)
hfehr1s --  150 OKW (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/19, ROFR 10/24)
hfehr1s -- 150 OKW (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/19, ROFR 10/24)
TinkandGoofysMom -- 125 OKW (??), $56, (sub ??, ROFR 10/28)
undchefreak -- 100 OKW (Apr), $59, 100 banked '11 pts, 0 '12 pts, all '13 pts, Buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/9, ROFR 11/6)
beadel -- 150 OKW (Mar), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/2, ROFR 11/27)
GoofyJ -- 150 OKW (Aug), $50, 150 '12 pts, 300 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/20)
icydog -- 130 OKW (Mar), $56, 130 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ?? pays mf (sub 10/12, ROFR 12/??)
icydog--  270 OKW (Mar), $56, 28 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (with above contract), ?? pays mf (sub 10/12, ROFR 12/??))  
myxdvz --- 150 OKW (Oct), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 1/10)
lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $52.17, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/13, ROFR 1/23)
macd77 --- 164 OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, ROFR 2/19)
Joey7295 --- 100 OKW (Feb), $58, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & ;14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/11)
Thumper4me ---210 OKW (Apr), $55, all '13 & '14 pts, (sub 2/11, ROFR 3/13)
*Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Jun), $60, 190 banked 11 pts, 190 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, ROFR 3/26)
zgirlz ---220 OKW (Feb), $59, 220 pts in holding, 228 banked 11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/18, ROFR 3/29) 
77kool--- 55 OKW (Sept), $65, 55 banked '10 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, 1/2 closing & admin fee (sub ?, ROFR 4/11)
gncntry---60 OKW (Mar), $58, 10 '13 points, (sub ?, ROFR 4/15)
Thumper4me---190 OKW (April), $58, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/27, ROFR 4/18)
*
 

*ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*

MickeyFan612 --- 210 SSR (Jun), $55, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/19)
jenbelles --- 150 SSR (Oct), $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/6)
Joey7295 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, 101 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/11)
Mickey Dreams --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/13)
*rojen --- 200 SSR (OCT) $55, 132 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/21, ROFR 3/18)
MickeyFan612 --- 300 SSR (Dec), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/15 ,ROFR 3/29) * 


*ROFR'D - VB:*
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)
 
*disneysled--- 150 VB (???), $38, all 12 & 13pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, ROFR 3/22)
disneysled---150 VB (Sep), $40, 8 11 points, all 12 pts (sub 3/26, ROFR 4/15)
*

*ROFR'D - VGC:*

 
*CMama --- 250 VGC (Dec), $93, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/13, ROFR 4/1)
Dvc CA --- ??? VGC (Jun), $88, all 12 & 13 pts (sub ??, ROFR 4/1)* 




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
 
ottawagreg --- 150 VWL, $52.50, 0 '13 pts, 40 '14 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 2/19)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
SamSam --- 100 AKV (Jun), $65, 0 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 8/8)
beadel --- 100 AKV (Dec), $63.88, 180 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6)
MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts (sub 1/10)
* networktek---175 AKV (Dec), $ 65, all 13 & 14 pts  (sub 4/11)
Bobby Pic---175 AKV (Dec), $67, all 12  & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/17)
mom2princess&pirate---270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 4/25)
moran66---160 AKV (April), $58, 153 '13 pts and 8 '14 pts, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 4/25)
splashboat---100 AKV (Dec), $74, all '11 & 12 pts (sub ??)*


*WAITING - AUL:*
* 
*


*WAITING - BCV:*
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? ) 
* Collections---150 BCV (Dec), $74, 52 12 pt, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf, closing & admin fee (sub 4/11)
*


*WAITING - BLT:*
thptrek ---  240 BLT (Mar), $90, 106 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8) 
* nd43---300 BLT (feb), $90, 308 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/10)
fmer55---200 BLT (Feb), $80, 75 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing & admin fee (sub 4/19)
nkosiek---160 BLT (June), $92, 40 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays all fees (Sub 4/16)
* 

*WAITING - BWV:*
gavvy ---  210 BWV (??), $57, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/10)
bkny ---100 BWV (Sep), $68, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/9)
* lorie13---150 BWV (Dec), $78, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sun 4/11)
dbs1228---200 BWV (Oct), $65, all 11 & 12 pts  (sub 4/17)
DaveD---219 BWV (??), $70, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts (sub ??)
arachnib---350 BWV (Jun), $77, 304 banked 12 pts, all '13 pts and 250 RCI holding, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/17)
theguda---160 BWV (Dec), $68, 100 banked '12 pts, all 13 pts (sub 4/?)
* 


*WAITING - HHI:*
* lovinfl---50 HHI (Aug), $60, no '12 or '13 pts, all '14 nts, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/24)
lchute1158---30 HHI (June), $45, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 4/23)
*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts)
DisneyDiana  100 OKW (Jun), $62, (sub 3/13)
[B} annmarieda---230 OKW (Dec), $60, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & 1/2 mf (sub 4/24)
Joey7295---210 OKW (Aug), $60, 176 '11 pts , all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf, closing & admin fee (sub 4/16)
 [/B]



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*

*WAITING - SSR:*
* zgirlz---225 SSR (June), $65, 3 banked 13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub  3/29)
kenpate---300 SSR (Oct), $58, 96 '12 pts, 100 '13 pts, buyer pays mf &1/2 closing (sub 3/25)
Points envy---160 SSR (June), $63, all '13 & 14 pst, (sub 4/4)
jlreimer---100 SSR (June), $59, all '12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf & 1/2 closing (sub 4/12)
Joey7295---150 SSR (Aug), $55,  all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf & admin fee, seller pays closing (sub 4/10)
brhalstea--- 175 SSR (Feb), $55, all '12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/12)
Galun---170 SSR (Dec), $69, all '11, 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf &closing (sub 4/23)*


*WAITING - VB:*
*kenspidey --- 150 VB (Sep), $38, 133 13 pts, all ;14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/5)
elcid3---240 VB (Aug), $34, all12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & admin fee, seller pays  mf (sub 4/4)
*


*WAITING - VGC:*
* lchute1158 --- 25 VGC (Sep), $118, sub (4/2)
Minniesgal --- 115 VGC (Aug), $110, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 3/21)
Dvc CA ---160 VGC (??), $105, 38 banked 12 pts, 13 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/4) Kapicka-160 VGC (??), $88, all '13 & 14 pts (sub 4/?)* 

*WAITING - VWL:*
*suyama---220 VWL (Dec), $63, 39 '12 points and all forward, (sub 4/4)*


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Since the current ROFR thread has reached the 250 page limit, this is the most recent summary. 

Please feel free to continue posting ROFR hopes, prayers and results!  

Here is the previous thread for those interested - Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section IV - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2661661


----------



## bdoleary

Mac - thanks for updating the historical recap!  Much Apreciated


----------



## okw2012

okw2012 said:


> Passed ROFR today. Contract was sent to Disney on August 2nd.



Finally closed today!  Took a long time  , my certified check got lost in the mail. Waiting for my points to appear in my account , then book that HHI vacation. Or maybe Alauni?

okw2012-------230 HHI (Apr) $50, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02, passed 8/28, closed 10/01)


----------



## DannysMom

Subbing to the new thread.  Thanks for the updates.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## cz4ever

Congrats to the folks who recently passed ROFR and good luck to those of you now facing the monkey!

My two contracts (300 @ BWV and 400 @ VWL) are now totally closed, and as of yesterday the last of the points showed up on the DVC site.  Woot!


----------



## htmlkid

Passed ROFR today:

SSR 190 Points @ $50 June use year. 380 points available now, 190 coming in 2013, 190 2014 etc... Seller paid all MF's and all closing costs.


----------



## Buzzandthemermaid

WAITING-AKV

Buzzandthemermaid --- 75 AKV (Feb), $60, 75 banked 11 pts, 75 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)

Just got word from Fidelity that Disney waived ROFR!    We are waiting on Estoppels then onto closing documents.  This is our first contract and there are points that expire 2/1/13 that we would like to use in January, travel dates and resort flexible.  Hopefully something will still be there for us.


----------



## Kidanifan08

Buzzandthemermaid said:


> WAITING-AKV
> 
> Buzzandthemermaid --- 75 AKV (Feb), $60, 75 banked 11 pts, 75 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)
> 
> Just got word from Fidelity that Disney waived ROFR!    We are waiting on Estoppels then onto closing documents.  This is our first contract and there are points that expire 2/1/13 that we would like to use in January, travel dates and resort flexible.  Hopefully something will still be there for us.



Congratulations!  That's a great price on a small loaded contract!  I thought I was lucky this spring getting a 105 point AKV at $67.  Enjoy your points.  I would think that you will be able to find something in January.


----------



## THKlovesDisney

htmlkid said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR today:
> 
> SSR 190 Points @ $50 June use year. 380 points available now, 190 coming in 2013, 190 2014 etc... Seller paid all MF's and all closing costs.



Congrats!! That is a great contract. I am jealous!!!


----------



## muller

okw 80 points, $62 use year september, no points currently available.
Just sent in everything yesterday waiting to go to rofr.
Can't wait to take our son for his next b-day next aug!


----------



## cocoabio

Passed ROFR today.  160 pts at SSR $54 with buyer paying closing and seller paid MF.  August UY and all 2012 pts avail.  Thanks everyone for a great forum.


----------



## jennifer in canada

Passed ROFR today......awesome anniversary gift!!!! 100 pts AKL with 90 pts from 2012 and 100 from 2013. $69 pt.   so excited to go on our dream cruise in may and then use our pts for our first stay "at home" !!!!!!!


----------



## scout68

We passed yesterday. VWL 30 pts. ($67) 2 points from 2012 all for 2013.
submitted 9-11 passed 10-2


----------



## Tinkerdreams

Just passed ROFR yesterday.

SSR 120 Points @ $60 April use year. 120 coming in 2013, 120 2014.  Total # of point 480 (more vacations on the way!!)


----------



## MichelleVW

scout68 said:


> We passed yesterday. VWL 30 pts. ($67) 2 points from 2012 all for 2013.
> submitted 9-11 passed 10-2



Wow!!!  That was quick!!!  I just checked my old email to see when our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR and it was 9-11 too.  Hopefully we will hear something soon!


----------



## Thumper4me

mac tlc,

You must have missed my post.  My OKW bid for 150 April Use year got snagged up by Disney last week. 

Maybe it's a sign that I have enough points already. 

Kelly


----------



## mac_tlc

Thumper4me said:


> mac tlc,
> 
> You must have missed my post.  My OKW bid for 150 April Use year got snagged up by Disney last week.
> 
> Maybe it's a sign that I have enough points already.
> 
> Kelly



Kelly, 

Didn't mean to jinx you!! Next update will probably be at the end of this week. I'll be sure to grab it for the update.
Thanks,

mac_tlc


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Made it thru ROFR yesterday. 170 OKW AUG My contract was also sent in to Disney on 9-11


----------



## DannysMom

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:
			
		

> Made it thru ROFR yesterday. 170 OKW AUG My contract was also sent in to Disney on 9-11



Congrats, you scored some very elusive OKW points!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## Murron

Waiting ROFR  SSR 115 points @ $60/pt April --  115 2013 and 115 2014


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

DannysMom said:


> Congrats, you scored some very elusive OKW points!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Thank You. After I put bid in I read all kinds of posts how Disney was buying up OKW. Yes I feel fortunate.


----------



## margitmouse

WOW! some really great contracts going through, ours isn't loaded, but still hoping it will be ours!

OKW 80 pts, March UY, $58 pp, 80 '12 points to be banked once past ROFR, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF,  submitted 9/18

Really trying to be 
Trying Not to be anxious and check the darn electronics every 2 hours...
even went back to figure average amount of time between submit and past ROFRs......... ok, maybe not so cool calm or collected,
but still hopeful, and waiting for the dose of


----------



## Kidanifan08

jennifer in canada said:


> Passed ROFR today......awesome anniversary gift!!!! 100 pts AKL with 90 pts from 2012 and 100 from 2013. $69 pt.   so excited to go on our dream cruise in may and then use our pts for our first stay "at home" !!!!!!!



Congratulations . . . and welcome home!  We have owned at AKV since 2008 and really love staying there.  Getting a small contract like that for under $70 per point is a great deal!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Made it thru ROFR yesterday. 170 OKW AUG My contract was also sent in to Disney on 9-11



I see lots of details I left off.  170 pts for 2012 included. seller paid dues on those.60.00 pt  Hoping to use and borrow for May 2013


----------



## DougEMG

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Made it thru ROFR yesterday. 170 OKW AUG My contract was also sent in to Disney on 9-11



Another rare OKW contract sneeks through, congradulations


----------



## Casemily

Sent to Disney on 10/1 for rofr: 100 OKW2057 $70 Sep 187 for 2012 100 for 2013 Buyer pays closing and MF. I was ok paying "more" for the loaded 2012 and the fact that the monkey seems to like OKW. Crossing my fingers, I'll be a new member soon!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Casemily said:


> Sent to Disney on 10/1 for rofr: 100 OKW2057 $70 Sep 187 for 2012 100 for 2013 Buyer pays closing and MF. I was ok paying "more" for the loaded 2012 and the fact that the monkey seems to like OKW. Crossing my fingers, I'll be a new member soon!



Nice Deal! Haven't noticed Disney buying back any extended contracts so you should be fine  Good Luck!!


----------



## icypsycho

*From a previous thread:*

SSR submitted 8/26
April 
210 points / yr

2011 points: 20
2012 points: 197
2013 points: 210

55 / point 
Buyer plays closing
Buyer pays MF on 197 points

Passed ROFR on my birthday a few days ago. SCORE!


----------



## maburke

okw2012 said:


> Finally closed today!  Took a long time  , my certified check got lost in the mail. Waiting for my points to appear in my account , then book that HHI vacation. Or maybe Alauni?
> 
> okw2012-------230 HHI (Apr) $50, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02, passed 8/28, closed 10/01)



Certified check lost in the mail?   I'm so glad that I heard that my contract closed before I read your post!!  Does anybody know how long it takes to get the points in an existing membership after closing?  My broker's email said 14-28 days, but I hope it's not that long -- I didn't realize that I was at risk of missing our banking deadline of 10/31.


----------



## okw2012

maburke said:
			
		

> Certified check lost in the mail?   I'm so glad that I heard that my contract closed before I read your post!!  Does anybody know how long it takes to get the points in an existing membership after closing?  My broker's email said 14-28 days, but I hope it's not that long -- I didn't realize that I was at risk of missing our banking deadline of 10/31.



I learned the hard way that the Canada Post system doesn't talk to the US post system. So they can only follow a package to the border! They eventually get a report from the US but 30 days later... So while certified mail is safe (my package finally arrived after three weeks - that's an average speed of 3 mph) it is not guaranteed to be fast and you might be left in the dark for a month.

So my advice is not only make sure that your package is traceable but pay extra to guarantee delivery within a few days. Will use Purolator or UPS next time, not Canada Post.

I think you should have the points in your account within two weeks for an add-on. Good luck!


----------



## Lizard Valley

Hi everyone,

Firstly, I just want to thank everyone for all of the great information here.  If it wasn't for these threads, I would not have been able to interpret the information in a contract in order to make a fair offer that I am happy with.  So this is what I got (same seller):

100 SSR (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $45/pt
210 BCV (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $59/pt

Seller pays 2012 mf's, buyer and seller SPLIT closing costs .

I honestly doubt the BCV will pass ROFR, but you never know!


----------



## DougEMG

okw2012 said:


> I learned the hard way that the Canada Post system doesn't talk to the US post system. So they can only follow a package to the border! They eventually get a report from the US but 30 days later... So while certified mail is safe (my package finally arrived after three weeks - that's an average speed of 3 mph) it is not guaranteed to be fast and you might be left in the dark for a month.
> 
> So my advice is not only make sure that your package is traceable but pay extra to guarantee delivery within a few days. Will use Purolator or UPS next time, not Canada Post.
> 
> I think you should have the points in your account within two weeks for an add-on. Good luck!



I've always used wire transfers to pay, that way the closing company has everything from my as fast as possible


----------



## DougEMG

Lizard Valley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I just want to thank everyone for all of the great information here.  If it wasn't for these threads, I would not have been able to interpret the information in a contract in order to make a fair offer that I am happy with.  So this is what I got (same seller):
> 
> 100 SSR (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $45/pt
> 210 BCV (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $59/pt
> 
> Seller pays 2011/2012 mf's, buyer and seller SPLIT closing costs .
> 
> I honestly doubt the BCV will pass ROFR, but you never know!



Congradulations, nice contracts.  Hope that BCV gets through for you.


----------



## Lizard Valley

Thanks Doug - yeah, me too!

BTW, your posts were very very helpful to me   Thanks for all of your insight, and math lessons!


----------



## DannysMom

Lizard Valley said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I just want to thank everyone for all of the great information here.  If it wasn't for these threads, I would not have been able to interpret the information in a contract in order to make a fair offer that I am happy with.  So this is what I got (same seller):
> 
> 100 SSR (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $45/pt
> 210 BCV (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $59/pt
> 
> Seller pays 2012 mf's, buyer and seller SPLIT closing costs .
> 
> I honestly doubt the BCV will pass ROFR, but you never know!



Wow great prices on both contracts!  Good luck getting them past ROFR!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


----------



## mac_tlc

Latest update through 10/5 has been posted on the first post of the first page of the thread.  To save some "thread space", I'll just paste the latest update on that first post on the first page.

mac_tlc


----------



## MickeyFan612

Lizard Valley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I just want to thank everyone for all of the great information here.  If it wasn't for these threads, I would not have been able to interpret the information in a contract in order to make a fair offer that I am happy with.  So this is what I got (same seller):
> 
> 100 SSR (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $45/pt
> 210 BCV (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $59/pt
> 
> Seller pays 2012 mf's, buyer and seller SPLIT closing costs .
> 
> I honestly doubt the BCV will pass ROFR, but you never know!



Very nice Contracts!!  Wishing you the best of luck!!  I must say that I agree that Doug's post are very helpful!  I was having fun with his cost/point formula lastnight to see how well I did with some of my iffy plans


----------



## beadel

We contracted for our first DVC  property around 9/16/12 =  Saratoga Springs, 150 points, Sept. UY, $50.67  per point. Includes all 150 2012 points and 150 points 2013 etc. We paid 2012 maintenance and closing. Went to Disney for ROFR around 9/19/12.

We contracted for our second DVC property around 9/26/12 - OKW, 150 points, March UY, $50 per point.  Includes 150 of 2012 points banked, 150 2013 points etc.  Seller paid all 2012 maintenance. We paid closing.  Went to Disney for ROFR around 10/2/2012.

Reading about ROFR - after reading this thread, I am feeling a bit anxious about getting through ROFR.


----------



## mac_tlc

beadel said:


> We contracted for our first DVC  property around 9/16/12 =  Saratoga Springs, 150 points, Sept. UY, $50.67  per point. Includes all 150 2012 points and 150 points 2013 etc. We paid 2012 maintenance and closing. Went to Disney for ROFR around 9/19/12.
> 
> We contracted for our second DVC property around 9/26/12 - OKW, 150 points, March UY, $50 per point.  Includes 150 of 2012 points banked, 150 2013 points etc.  Seller paid all 2012 maintenance. We paid closing.  Went to Disney for ROFR around 10/2/2012.
> 
> Reading about ROFR - after reading this thread, I am feeling a bit anxious about getting through ROFR.



Stay positive !!! But the monkey may have his (her?) eyes on that OKW one given recent experience. Best of luck ..

mac_tlc


----------



## ELMC

beadel said:


> We contracted for our first DVC  property around 9/16/12 =  Saratoga Springs, 150 points, Sept. UY, $50.67  per point. Includes all 150 2012 points and 150 points 2013 etc. We paid 2012 maintenance and closing. Went to Disney for ROFR around 9/19/12.
> 
> We contracted for our second DVC property around 9/26/12 - OKW, 150 points, March UY, $50 per point.  Includes 150 of 2012 points banked, 150 2013 points etc.  Seller paid all 2012 maintenance. We paid closing.  Went to Disney for ROFR around 10/2/2012.
> 
> Reading about ROFR - after reading this thread, I am feeling a bit anxious about getting through ROFR.



I wouldn't be anxious about it.  I think that this thread tends to get people a bit worked up and sometimes new buyers get all wrapped up in "distracting the monkey" and other playful things like that.  It's all in good fun, but if you want to get a good idea about what contracts are likely to get taken by ROFR, look at the data on page 1 of this thread.  The trend is (and has been for some time) that low priced BCV and a large percentage of OKW contracts are getting taken.  If you are buying one of those, your chances are not great.  If you're not buying one of those, your chances are great.  Good luck either way, but there's no need to be nervous.  There's always another contract out there.


----------



## Msmithmd

Passed ROFR 9/26. Sent back Closing packet today!

300 VWL October, all '12, 150 banked '11, $55. Buyer pays close and '12 maintenance. 

Our first contract!!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Msmithmd said:


> Passed ROFR 9/26. Sent back Closing packet today!
> 
> 300 VWL October, all '12, 150 banked '11, $55. Buyer pays close and '12 maintenance.
> 
> Our first contract!!!



CONGRATULATIONS !! Welcome Home.


----------



## okw2012

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Finally closed today!  Took a long time  , my certified check got lost in the mail. Waiting for my points to appear in my account , then book that HHI vacation. Or maybe Alauni?
> 
> okw2012-------230 HHI (Apr) $50, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02, passed 8/28, closed 10/01)



Points were loaded to my account this Monday afternoon (10/08), just in time for me to book a week at HHI. Timing could not gave been better: this is a surprise for my wife's birthday on Wednesday and MS is closed on Tuesday for maintenance.


----------



## jaimelass

Didn't want to post this before because I was afraid to jinx myself.  

Disney waived ROFR today!!

140 VB (Feb) $33/pt, 7 '12 pts, 280, '13 pts, 140 '14 pts, no '12 MF, buyer pays closing, seub 9/13, passed 10/9, Fidelity

Thanks to everyone on the boards for all the posts that helped us get a great deal and finally become DVC members (a dream of mine since first going with my aunts when I was 13 years old in 1994!!)  Especially this thread!  Seeing what the lowest that passed and didn't pass ROFR helped us find what we thought would be the perfect per point price at Vero.


----------



## ninjagirl

Did anyone else hear today? It seems like a slow day. I thought we would have as we submitted on 9/14 but nothing yet.


----------



## okw2012

ninjagirl said:
			
		

> Did anyone else hear today? It seems like a slow day. I thought we would have as we submitted on 9/14 but nothing yet.



Maybe it has to do with the reservation system maintenance?


----------



## diane648

I have one correction to the front page - waiting section.  For the contract that we're waiting on (diane648 - 75 BCV) - it includes all 2011, 2012 & 2013 pts.

Guessing we have another week or two 'til we know ...


----------



## ttepsich

sent to ROFR today 
84 banked 2011 points
100 2012 points
$73/pp
seller pays MF, buyer pays closing
CAN I GET SOME PIXIE DUST?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MichelleVW

Woo Hoo!!!  Just found out today that we made it through!!    I don't remember all of the details, but we got 195 points at SSR with a Feb UY.


----------



## diane648

MichelleVW said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  Just found out today that we made it through!!    I don't remember all of the details, but we got 195 points at SSR with a Feb UY.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

MichelleVW said:


> Woo Hoo!!!  Just found out today that we made it through!!    I don't remember all of the details, but we got 195 points at SSR with a Feb UY.



Nicely done. Congrats!


----------



## kkmousealow

ninjagirl said:
			
		

> Did anyone else hear today? It seems like a slow day. I thought we would have as we submitted on 9/14 but nothing yet.



Did you ever hear anything? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## THKlovesDisney

ninjagirl said:
			
		

> Did anyone else hear today? It seems like a slow day. I thought we would have as we submitted on 9/14 but nothing yet.



We submitted on the 18th, so I am guessing next week we will hear. Hope you hear soon!


----------



## kkmousealow

Yay! Just got the word that Disney waived their right to purchase!

Submitted 9-17
VWL 250 pts Sept UY
All pts 2012 & 2013
$62/pt
Seller pays mf, buyer pays closing 

Very excited!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

kkmousealow said:


> Yay! Just got the word that Disney waived their right to purchase!
> 
> Submitted 9-17
> VWL 250 pts Sept UY
> All pts 2012 & 2013
> $62/pt
> Seller pays mf, buyer pays closing
> 
> Very excited!



SWEET ! Congratulations. 2 minutes ago I got word Disney has my paperwork and will be sending me membership info within 2 weeks(hope it's sooner)


----------



## THKlovesDisney

kkmousealow said:
			
		

> Yay! Just got the word that Disney waived their right to purchase!
> 
> Submitted 9-17
> VWL 250 pts Sept UY
> All pts 2012 & 2013
> $62/pt
> Seller pays mf, buyer pays closing
> 
> Very excited!



Congratulations! I wish I would hear today...ready for my wait to be done.


----------



## ninjagirl

kkmousealow said:


> Did you ever hear anything? Fingers crossed for you!



We found out that we passed this afternoon. I didn't post the details to be sure that I didn't jinx it even though I knew it was unlikely that we wouldn't pass. Our contract was 260 pts at BLT for $86/pt. (10 2011, 260 2012, 260 2013) March use year submitted on 9/14, addendum on 9/21). The seller pays 2012 MF and buyer pays closing. This is our first DVC purchase and we are so excited. Only 128 days until our first trip home!

We used fidelity and despite a few slip ups with lack of knowledge (The addendum was going to cause it to take longer than 30 days, that we had to bank them by 9/30 etc) Rachel was great. And now we wait some more...... 

We've already gotten the small add on bug and are playing with the idea of putting in an offer on a small contract at SSR. The asking price is a little ridiculous so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## icydog

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Made it thru ROFR yesterday. 170 OKW AUG My contract was also sent in to Disney on 9-11


How much did you pay per point? Thanks


----------



## mac_tlc

icydog said:


> How much did you pay per point? Thanks



I think this is the one:

_WILDERNESS FAN55  170 OKW (Aug), $60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/2)_


mac_tlc


----------



## icydog

mac_tlc said:


> I think this is the one:
> 
> _WILDERNESS FAN55  170 OKW (Aug), $60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/2)_
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



Thank you.  I'm making offers on three Old Key West contracts and this information helps me a lot!


----------



## JediPirate

Yes Completely excited and was waiting for a done deal but we are now new DVC members!!!!  Here's the details

Fidelity (Sharon)
150 VWL (March) $53.33, 108 Banked 2012 points, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2012 MF

Offer sent and accepted 8/15
Sent to Disney ROFR 8/21
Passed ROFR 9/18

Can't wait to book our first reservation..... any help on how to do this before the cards come in would be appreciated


----------



## amypetecar

After following this thread for 3 years I am excited to post for the first time!


BWV 200 points, August use year, $55 per point, 108 2012 points, all 2013 points.  Buyer pays closing costs and membership fees starting in 2013.  Submitted 10/15


----------



## margitmouse

Congratulations everyone!! I know I shouldn't be stalking this post, but I can't help myself!!! Submitted 9/18 so I know we're closing in on the deadline,I see results from that week starting to come through- but we're OKW so I'm on pins and needles 

Happy to see people are getting their deals, some great great deals negotiated! ..... when I got OKW for 63pp in 2010 that was considered a great price, but look at some of these prices now, WOW! our current contract isn't loaded but I'll be happy if it becomes ours!!!!


----------



## kkmousealow

amypetecar said:
			
		

> After following this thread for 3 years I am excited to post for the first time!
> 
> BWV 200 points, August use year, $55 per point, 108 2012 points, all 2013 points.  Buyer pays closing costs and membership fees starting in 2013.



Wow! Great deal! Congrats


----------



## kkmousealow

ninjagirl said:
			
		

> We found out that we passed this afternoon. I didn't post the details to be sure that I didn't jinx it even though I knew it was unlikely that we wouldn't pass. Our contract was 260 pts at BLT for $86/pt. (10 2011, 260 2012, 260 2013) March use year submitted on 9/14, addendum on 9/21). The seller pays 2012 MF and buyer pays closing. This is our first DVC purchase and we are so excited. Only 128 days until our first trip home!
> 
> We used fidelity and despite a few slip ups with lack of knowledge (The addendum was going to cause it to take longer than 30 days, that we had to bank them by 9/30 etc) Rachel was great. And now we wait some more......
> 
> We've already gotten the small add on bug and are playing with the idea of putting in an offer on a small contract at SSR. The asking price is a little ridiculous so we'll see how it goes.



That is great! I love that you are already looking for the next contract ;-D


----------



## ninjagirl

kkmousealow said:


> That is great! I love that you are already looking for the next contract ;-D



No small add on just yet. That particular contract is set in their price due to them owing more on it. Looks like it'll sit there forever.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

icydog said:


> How much did you pay per point? Thanks



Paid $60 Received 170 2012 pts 170 for 2013 and beyond !


----------



## tjcat

I was looking on the old page not realizing you started #5! I'm glad to find all of you again


----------



## icydog

I just sent faxed the paperwork into my brokers.. I'm trying to buy Old Key West and I know Disney is buying those contracts back.  

Here's what I made offers on-- all are for OKW for March use year. 

Contracts 1 and 2 are the same seller therefore I'll pay only one closing cost from the Timeshare Store. I am paying an average of $56 a point 

1. 130 OKW Points with 130 banked points from 2012  March use year @56
2. 270 OKW Points with 28 banked points  from 2012 March use year @56 


I am buying contract 3 from a different seller and another broker.  It's an extended (to 2057) OKW contract

3. 150 extended OKW Points with 148 banked points from 2012 March use year @$62 

I am at the beginning of the process and I'll let you know how they progress through the system


----------



## margitmouse

.... just heard, Disney exercised their ROFR, another OKW contract bites the dust...

Details-OKW- 70pts, $58ppt March UY all 2012, 2013 etc, Seller pays MF, Buyer pays closing. So anyone looking at OKW, thats what they bought at today.


Tigger is NOT bouncing today, but as they say, one door closes another door opens... we'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## buttrflyksses

100 SSR (Dec),  88 banked '11 points, all '12 and '13 points, $60, split closing costs, seller pays MF for 11 months and buyer pays MF for 1 month of 2012 dues, submitted 10/8

I was hoping to be patient enough until I could get a contract for $55 but was diagnosed with breast cancer the same day as the seller counter offered and decided I didn't want to mess with it anymore.  In the grand scheme of things it's only $500 more than I wanted to spend!


----------



## maburke

margitmouse said:


> .... just heard, Disney exercised their ROFR, another OKW contract bites the dust...
> 
> Details-OKW- 80pts, March UY all 2012, 2013 etc, Seller pays MF, Buyer pays closing. So anyone looking at OKW, thats what they bought at today.
> 
> 
> Tigger is NOT bouncing today, but as they say, one door closes another door opens... we'll just have to keep looking.



So, so sorry.  March is my UY, so I somehow feel even more for you.  That was a nice contract, not too big.  What was the price per point?


----------



## margitmouse

sorry, sorry! The whole point was to let others know what they bought back at!
(slap to side of head!)

$58 ppt, seller asked initially for $63 but agreed to my lower offer. The agent got back to me later in the day and told me that she had just had a contract ROFR'd for $58, but I decided to roll with it.... hindsight as they say. 
I know from this thread other contracts have since gone  through at the $60 range.

Kind of wish I hadn't been so greedy, especially since I am having a LOT of trouble finding <100 point contracts for March UY (our current contract) I just can't really wrap my head around trying to juggle multiple UY's, though I know some do,.... just in my hectic,sometimes addled life, I need to keep things simple.

Thanks for the "March" sympathy... we'll just keep watching.
Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

buttrflyksses said:


> 100 SSR (Dec),  88 banked '11 points, all '12 and '13 points, $60, split closing costs, seller pays MF for 11 months and buyer pays MF for 1 month of 2012 dues, submitted 10/8
> 
> I was hoping to be patient enough until I could get a contract for $55 but was diagnosed with breast cancer the same day as the seller counter offered and decided I didn't want to mess with it anymore.  In the grand scheme of things it's only $500 more than I wanted to spend!



So sorry to hear of your diagnosis and hope the DVC passes and gives you a nice lift in spirits.

$60/pt for a smaller contract with almost all of it's points is still quite nice!  Good luck with ROFR and everything else you have going on.


----------



## lovesdumbo

buttrflyksses said:


> 100 SSR (Dec),  88 banked '11 points, all '12 and '13 points, $60, split closing costs, seller pays MF for 11 months and buyer pays MF for 1 month of 2012 dues, submitted 10/8
> 
> I was hoping to be patient enough until I could get a contract for $55 but was diagnosed with breast cancer the same day as the seller counter offered and decided I didn't want to mess with it anymore.  In the grand scheme of things it's only $500 more than I wanted to spend!


Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Good luck with ROFR and treatment.


----------



## icydog

buttrflyksses said:


> 100 SSR (Dec),  88 banked '11 points, all '12 and '13 points, $60, split closing costs, seller pays MF for 11 months and buyer pays MF for 1 month of 2012 dues, submitted 10/8
> 
> I was hoping to be patient enough until I could get a contract for $55 but was diagnosed with breast cancer the same day as the seller counter offered and decided I didn't want to mess with it anymore.  In the grand scheme of things it's only $500 more than I wanted to spend!



I'm so sorry to hear of your diagnosis.  In the scheme of things it's amazing how unimportant a timeshare contract can become.  One minute it's all you think about and the next minute it's the last thing you will think about.  Just get well and the contract will take care of itself


----------



## icydog

margitmouse said:


> sorry, sorry! The whole point was to let others know what they bought back at!
> (slap to side of head!)
> 
> $58 ppt, seller asked initially for $63 but agreed to my lower offer. The agent got back to me later in the day and told me that she had just had a contract ROFR'd for $58, but I decided to roll with it.... hindsight as they say.
> I know from this thread other contracts have since gone  through at the $60 range.
> 
> Kind of wish I hadn't been so greedy, especially since I am having a LOT of trouble finding <100 point contracts for March UY (our current contract) I just can't really wrap my head around trying to juggle multiple UY's, though I know some do,.... just in my hectic,sometimes addled life, I need to keep things simple.
> 
> Thanks for the "March" sympathy... we'll just keep watching.
> Good luck to everyone waiting!



I have a March use year too.  Last time around, before I sold all my points, I had September as a use year.  It was way, way, more easy to get September.  Thinking about it, I wish I'd waited to buy in Dec this time around.  That's a great use year.  All the resorts have a lot of inventory for December and it fits my life style better.  But now I'm stuck with March and so I'll grin  and bear it, as they say!


----------



## K9pal

We closed yesterday!!  Would have been sooner if the sellers hadn't dragged their feet ...  

K9pal--- 50 SSR (Feb), $65, 4 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/28, passed 9/18)


----------



## 333disneymom

K9pal said:
			
		

> We closed yesterday!!  Would have been sooner if the sellers hadn't dragged their feet ...
> 
> K9pal--- 50 SSR (Feb), $65, 4 banked &#146;12 pts, all &#146;13 pts, (sub 8/28, passed 9/18)



Your contract went much faster than mine. We passed a few days later, but just got our closing documents this  week. Congrats!


----------



## saintstickets

icydog said:


> I have a March use year too.  Last time around, before I sold all my points, I had September as a use year.  It was way, way, more easy to get September.  Thinking about it, I wish I'd waited to buy in Dec this time around.  That's a great use year.  All the resorts have a lot of inventory for December and it fits my life style better.  But now I'm stuck with March and so I'll grin  and bear it, as they say!



We have an August UY and it is VERY difficult to find contracts under 125 pts at our resorts with that UY.  We had one small March UY contract at VWL but sold it after using all the banked points.  I've noticed that September & December seem to be more prevalent but like you, we'll live with what we have.


----------



## Angel-B06

Just received word that our contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR.  Details are below, I don't expect any issues with it passing, but fingers crossed for a quick turnaround.  Can't wait to book my next vacation, this time in a 1 bedroom. 

Angel-B06-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $60, 200 13 pts and 100 14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/15) member (Fidelity)


----------



## ninjagirl

We got our closing documents today, just two short days after passing ROFR. Yay for being one step closer. Can.not.wait.


----------



## aheape1979

Angel-B06 said:
			
		

> Just received word that our contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR.  Details are below, I don't expect any issues with it passing, but fingers crossed for a quick turnaround.  Can't wait to book my next vacation, this time in a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Angel-B06-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $60, 200 13 pts and 100 14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/15) member (Fidelity)



Here is ours....ready to hear on ROFR!!
Aheape1979---200 AKV (Oct) $65. 200 2012 avail and 200 coming in 2013. Seller pays closing. No dues until 2013. Sub 10/15 (TSS)


----------



## maburke

buttrflyksses said:


> 100 SSR (Dec),  88 banked '11 points, all '12 and '13 points, $60, split closing costs, seller pays MF for 11 months and buyer pays MF for 1 month of 2012 dues, submitted 10/8
> 
> I was hoping to be patient enough until I could get a contract for $55 but was diagnosed with breast cancer the same day as the seller counter offered and decided I didn't want to mess with it anymore.  In the grand scheme of things it's only $500 more than I wanted to spend!



So sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  I hope that contract brings you happy thoughts through this.


----------



## maburke

maburke said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes to get the points in an existing membership after closing?  My broker's email said 14-28 days, but I hope it's not that long -- I didn't realize that I was at risk of missing our banking deadline of 10/31.



My points dropped into my account today (Monday), exactly two calendar weeks after closing.  Yea!  Banked my points and made my reservation.


----------



## NattysMom

We found out this morning that we passed ROFR! This thread was such a huge help to us. I didn't want to be rude offering well below asking but I knew the going rates from these boards and figured the worst thing I could hear was a "No."

The original asking price was $84.44

NattysMom 225 SSR (Jun) $54, 86 banked '11 pts, 225 '12 pts, 225 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/20, passed 10/16) Fidelity


----------



## THKlovesDisney

NattysMom said:
			
		

> We found out this morning that we passed ROFR! This thread was such a huge help to us. I didn't want to be rude offering well below asking but I knew the going rates from these boards and figured the worst thing I could hear was a "No."
> 
> The original asking price was $84.44
> 
> NattysMom 225 SSR (Jun) $54, 86 banked '11 pts, 225 '12 pts, 225 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/20, passed 10/16) Fidelity



Congrats!! Great price!

We also just found out that we passed ROFR!

130 SSR (Oct) $57, all '12 and '13 points, Buyer and Seller split closing and MF (sub 9/18, passed 10/16) Fidelity


----------



## jrpeterson5

NattysMom said:


> NattysMom 225 SSR (Jun) $54, 86 banked '11 pts, 225 '12 pts, 225 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/20, passed 10/16) Fidelity





THKlovesDisney said:


> 130 SSR (Oct) $57, all '12 and '13 points, Buyer and Seller split closing and MF (sub 9/18, passed 10/16) Fidelity



Congrats to NattysMom and THKlovesDisney!  

Looks like mine makes 3 SSR contracts today!  Just got word from Fidelity that Disney also waived ROFR on our contract:  

jrpeterson5:   240 SSR (March) $54, 0 2012, 240 2013, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays MF (sub 9/18, passed 10/16 - Fidelity)


----------



## DougEMG

NattysMom said:


> We found out this morning that we passed ROFR! This thread was such a huge help to us. I didn't want to be rude offering well below asking but I knew the going rates from these boards and figured the worst thing I could hear was a "No."
> 
> The original asking price was $84.44
> 
> NattysMom 225 SSR (Jun) $54, 86 banked '11 pts, 225 '12 pts, 225 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/20, passed 10/16) Fidelity



Nicely done going from $84.44 down to $54


----------



## bltpoppins

Just found out from Timeshare Store we passed!
OKW 2057 expiration    Feb use yr    150 points $ 61/point (asking $63)
54 2011 points (to be used by Jan. 31, 2013)
150 banked 2012
150 2013
seller pays 2012 MF, buyer closing

Love having more OKW!!


----------



## NattysMom

Thanks! We are pretty happy but still cautious for the next steps.

Congrats to everyone else who passed today!


----------



## Casemily

bltpoppins said:


> Just found out from Timeshare Store we passed!
> OKW 2057 expiration    Feb use yr    150 points $ 61/point (asking $63)
> 54 2011 points (to be used by Jan. 31, 2013)
> 150 banked 2012
> 150 2013
> seller pays 2012 MF, buyer closing
> 
> Love having more OKW!!




Yea! What day did you submit to Disney?


----------



## bltpoppins

Casemily said:


> Yea! What day did you submit to Disney?



Sorry about that...we submitted 9/19.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Just found out I passed ROFR today!!  YEAH

200 BWV $58/pt June all 2011, 2012 and 2013 points.  I pay closing seller to pay 2012 maint. fees.

Congrats to everyone else who passed this week


----------



## NeedMorePoints

bltpoppins said:


> Just found out from Timeshare Store we passed!
> OKW 2057 expiration    Feb use yr    150 points $ 61/point (asking $63)
> 54 2011 points (to be used by Jan. 31, 2013)
> 150 banked 2012
> 150 2013
> seller pays 2012 MF, buyer closing
> 
> Love having more OKW!!



More time to spend at the Gurgling Suitcase!  Now that's my kind of vacation.

Congratulations!


----------



## FINCANTIERI

Good news today!

Passed ROFR.
SSR 300 points at $52. 276 '12, 300 '13
October UY
Buyer closing costs, Maint split


----------



## htmlkid

Nice deal....


----------



## saintstickets

I have a question for those that frequent this thread.  How do you find your DVC contract?  

- Have you listed a preference with the 4 main DVC resellers and wait to be contacted?  
- Do you get on their email lists and then respond?  
- Do you check their online listings periodically?  If so, how often?
- Are you in telephone contact with an agent and they call you with the size/resort/UY contract you are seeking?
- Do you search differently depending on the DVC reseller?
- Is there a different route you take to find your preference?

I realize the most likely answer will probably be all of the above or some combination thereof but I was just wondering how most of you go about the process.  TIA for your response either on this thread or privately.


----------



## DannysMom

saintstickets said:
			
		

> I have a question for those that frequent this thread.  How do you find your DVC contract?
> 
> - Have you listed a preference with the 4 main DVC resellers and wait to be contacted?
> - Do you get on their email lists and then respond?
> - Do you check their online listings periodically?  If so, how often?
> - Are you in telephone contact with an agent and they call you with the size/resort/UY contract you are seeking?
> - Do you search differently depending on the DVC reseller?
> - Is there a different route you take to find your preference?
> 
> I realize the most likely answer will probably be all of the above or some combination thereof but I was just wondering how most of you go about the process.  TIA for your response either on this thread or privately.



I contacted 2 of the big resale agencies.  One did not have the resort/size/UY that I was interested in at that time (TSS.). The other (Fidelity) had several contracts that were within the parameters I was looking at.  The first offer I made was accepted.  

Before I was ready to make an offer I did peruse the online listing of the big 4, just getting a feel on list price, movement on the contracts etc, for a few weeks.  The contract that I bid on first had been on the website for several weeks.  I was hopeful they would be negotiable on price.  They were. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

saintstickets said:


> I have a question for those that frequent this thread.  How do you find your DVC contract?
> 
> - Have you listed a preference with the 4 main DVC resellers and wait to be contacted?
> - Do you get on their email lists and then respond?
> - Do you check their online listings periodically?  If so, how often?
> - Are you in telephone contact with an agent and they call you with the size/resort/UY contract you are seeking?
> - Do you search differently depending on the DVC reseller?
> - Is there a different route you take to find your preference?
> 
> I realize the most likely answer will probably be all of the above or some combination thereof but I was just wondering how most of you go about the process.  TIA for your response either on this thread or privately.



I just bought early Sept. I searched myself for what I wanted (daily) but I did talk to two of the resellers and got updates from TTS. Ending up buying from Fidelity (excellent work)Waiting for Disney to load me in system right now.5 weeks exactly today since offer.I hear 8 weeks ususally so I'm feeling lucky it has gone this quickly(unless Disney drags their feet here)


----------



## Msmithmd

I listed my desired points with the resale brokers that would take the info. For some unknown reason TTS wouldn't. That made no sense to me.

Advertising yourself as "the largest reseller," but not taking a wait list of buyers, seems counterintuitive. For gosh sakes, these companies get paid for matching buyers and sellers. Why on earth wouldn't you get lists of both buyers and sellers, and try to bring them together. But whatever, all the other agencies took my info- and I went with the first one that matched an appropriate contract.  

Would have been happy to use TTS, and would certainly look at their lists in the future- as many others here seem to have had good experiences with them. But I guess they are too busy to provide any service on the "buyer's agent" side of the broker equation.


----------



## beadel

We learned today that Disney waived ROFR.  

SSR, 150 points, Sept. UY, includes 150 for 2012 and 150 thereafter, we paid $8800 which included everything - closing and maintenance for 2012.  Submitted around September 21.

This is our first DVC purchase.  We are awaiting answer regarding ROFR for OKW which we purchased a week later.

Jim and Kitty,


----------



## Msmithmd

beadel said:
			
		

> We learned today that Disney waived ROFR.
> 
> SSR, 150 points, Sept. UY, includes 150 for 2012 and 150 thereafter, we paid $8800 which included everything - closing and maintenance for 2012.  Submitted around September 21.
> 
> This is our first DVC purchase.  We are awaiting answer regarding ROFR for OKW which we purchased a week later.
> 
> Jim and Kitty,



Congrats!  Great deal including everything...


----------



## silmarg

Wow of my DIS Hall of Famers in one thread!



FINCANTIERI said:


> Good news today!
> 
> Passed ROFR.
> SSR 300 points at $52. 276 '12, 300 '13
> October UY
> Buyer closing costs, Maint split



Jack, How are things in HB?  The ladies and Pete and Rudy doing well?  Looong time no speak.  Please send regards to every one.  

Looks like we just missed each other on NY cruises this summer!  We did the first Magic cruise in Sept. 

BTW, great deal on the SSR contract.  I am thinking about buying another SSR contract in a few months.  Hope to get a deal as good as yours.



saintstickets said:


> I have a question for those that frequent this thread.  How do you find your DVC contract?
> 
> - Have you listed a preference with the 4 main DVC resellers and wait to be contacted?
> - Do you get on their email lists and then respond?
> - Do you check their online listings periodically?  If so, how often?
> - Are you in telephone contact with an agent and they call you with the size/resort/UY contract you are seeking?
> - Do you search differently depending on the DVC reseller?
> - Is there a different route you take to find your preference?
> 
> I realize the most likely answer will probably be all of the above or some combination thereof but I was just wondering how most of you go about the process.  TIA for your response either on this thread or privately.



And Bill!  Congrats on DD's wedding!  I look forward to reading about Aulani!

I wish the Saints were doing better.  Plans to travel to the Big Easy in 2012 are on hold.  Wish you well.... and.... GEAUX SAINTS!


----------



## FINCANTIERI

silmarg said:


> Wow of my DIS Hall of Famers in one thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, How are things in HB?  The ladies and Pete and Rudy doing well?  Looong time no speak.  Please send regards to every one.
> 
> Looks like we just missed each other on NY cruises this summer!  We did the first Magic cruise in Sept.
> 
> BTW, great deal on the SSR contract.  I am thinking about buying another SSR contract in a few months.  Hope to get a deal as good as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear from you.  Everyone is doing well.  How are your ladies?  We needed more points.  Grand Villa every Easter then two weeks in a 2 bedroom before our August cruise.  This thread saved us big money.  Keep in touch and carry on my pirate friend.


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> And Bill!  Congrats on DD's wedding!  I look forward to reading about Aulani!
> 
> I wish the Saints were doing better.  Plans to travel to the Big Easy in 2012 are on hold.  Wish you well.... and.... GEAUX SAINTS!



Great to hear from you Sil!  Thx about DD's wedding.  They delayed their honeymoon and are going to Aulani during semester break in December.  I've started my Aulani TR (link below).

Ditto about the Saints.  They won 13 in a row in 2009.  All they have to do now is win 12 in a row!  Easy, right?   Let me know if you make it down this way.  We'll have to find a time to get together!  WHO DAT!

I posted here because I'm suffering from adonitis again!  We sold our small VWL contract because it had a different UY from the others.  We got good use out of it for the short time we had it though since it had banked points when we bought it.  Now we are looking to add on BCV but with an Aug UY.  Those seem to be few and far between so we'll just have to be patient.  You mentioned a while back about possibly adding on...did the bug get you too?


----------



## silmarg

FINCANTIERI said:


> Great to hear from you.  Everyone is doing well.  How are your ladies?  We needed more points.  Grand Villa every Easter then two weeks in a 2 bedroom before our August cruise.  This thread saved us big money.  Keep in touch and carry on my pirate friend.


Grand Villa at Easter!  Can I be a stowaway!  

What cruises u have in the hopper?  We are doing the Fantasy on Presidents week.... and waiting to see waht 2014 looks like - hoping for NYC again.



saintstickets said:


> Great to hear from you Sil!  Thx about DD's wedding.  They delayed their honeymoon and are going to Aulani during semester break in December.  I've started my Aulani TR (link below).
> 
> Ditto about the Saints.  They won 13 in a row in 2009.  All they have to do now is win 12 in a row!  Easy, right?   Let me know if you make it down this way.  We'll have to find a time to get together!  WHO DAT!
> 
> I posted here because I'm suffering from adonitis again!  We sold our small VWL contract because it had a different UY from the others.  We got good use out of it for the short time we had it though since it had banked points when we bought it.  Now we are looking to add on BCV but with an Aug UY.  Those seem to be few and far between so we'll just have to be patient.  You mentioned a while back about possibly adding on...did the bug get you too?


Wow, you are like a day trader in DVC!  Nah, I still have my original SSR resale contract, but like Jack above, w my DDs getting older, I think 2BRs will likely become the norm, so I need some more points (plus the prices are amazing now - Jack paid $52 at SSR.. a total bargain).  I am hoping to get the same resort, same # of points and same use year to make things easy, but like you August seems like a tough use year.  That said, I need to see how things go at year end (money wise) and then I will take a plunge.


----------



## Scotty817

We are waiting on ROFR... Nervously

AKV - 185 points (JUN), 185 annual points, 136 from '12, all 185 remain for '13 and beyond. $64 per point. Buyer pays closing, Seller covers MF. Submitted 10/1/12... Hoping to hear in the next week or so.


----------



## ELMC

Scotty817 said:


> We are waiting on ROFR... Nervously
> 
> AKV - 185 points (JUN), 185 annual points, 136 from '12, all 185 remain for '13 and beyond. $64 per point. Buyer pays closing, Seller covers MF. Submitted 10/1/12... Hoping to hear in the next week or so.



Congrats on your purchase.  I would not be nervous in the least if I were you.  DVD still has plenty of AKV points in their inventory and there is nothing about your contract that stands out.  A lot of people on here talk about the anxiety that goes along with ROFR, but quite frankly only a very small percentage of buyers should be concerned about this.  Expect that your ROFR process will take the full 30 days and expect that it will pass without incident.  Then get ready to enjoy your points!


----------



## cz4ever

Scotty817 said:


> We are waiting on ROFR... Nervously
> 
> AKV - 185 points (JUN), 185 annual points, 136 from '12, all 185 remain for '13 and beyond. $64 per point. Buyer pays closing, Seller covers MF. Submitted 10/1/12... Hoping to hear in the next week or so.



What ELMC said.  First, congrats!    Second, chill out!    You got a good deal, but not one so amazing that Disney is likely to touch it.  They are not ROFR'ing much AKV at all (if any).  The only downside is that they'll likely make you sweat out the entire 30 days (bastages!).

Welcome (almost) home!


----------



## WDWLVR2

Just purchased my first dvc. 100 pt @ VWL. Now hurry up and wait.    Already planning our first trip for Halloween 2013.


----------



## silmarg

WDWLVR2 said:


> Just purchased my first dvc. 100 pt @ VWL. Now hurry up and wait.    Already planning our first trip for Halloween 2013.



Halloween cranks.  It cranks!


----------



## heartsy77

We are in wdw and recived our email Tuesday. Disney is waiving there 1st right of refusal on our Bcv 270 points! We are so excited!


----------



## mac_tlc

Been a busy couple of weeks -- lots of happy ROFR-passing contracts. 

Latest update is posted on the first page...

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

WDWLVR2 said:


> Just purchased my first dvc. 100 pt @ VWL. Now hurry up and wait.    Already planning our first trip for Halloween 2013.





heartsy77 said:


> We are in wdw and recived our email Tuesday. Disney is waiving there 1st right of refusal on our Bcv 270 points! We are so excited!



If you want to post a few more details, I can add your contract to the summary page. Need Use Year, price, who pays closing and maintenance fees, when did you submit it to Disney for ROFR, if it passed what was the date?  

mac_tlc


----------



## WDWLVR2

I love going at Halloween, only been my big 2 times have both been Halloween. However, I have pre- Christmas and post-Christmas on my bucket list, in addition to DL and Hawaii.


----------



## undchefreak

Here are my details for DVC:

OKW 2042 100pt Apr UY, $59, 100 from 2011, 0 from 2012, all going forward, Buyer pays closing and seller paid MF.  Sent to Disney on 10/19, so I won't here anything too soon, but I'm so ready to book


----------



## Joey7295

I found out that Disney decided to exercise ROFR on 10/17

OKW 210 pts August UY 

$50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs

August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts

Submitted to ROFR on 9/19


----------



## Msmithmd

Sorry Joey but that offer was on a ROFR wing and a prayer. Better luck next one...


----------



## BrerNashville

Closed last week.

100 BLT points; October Use Year; $85 ppt; all 2012 and 2013 pts; buyer paid closing; seller bore 2012 dues. Used ***************. ****, Kristen and Kevin were wonderful -- very good communication the whole way.

Timeline: Offer accepted September 5; contracts submitted 9/10; Disney waived ROFR 10/2; closed October 17,


----------



## mickeyplanner

BrerNashville said:


> Closed last week.
> 
> 100 BLT points; October Use Year; $85 ppt; buyer paid closing; seller bore 2012 dues. Used ***************. ****, Kristen and Kevin were wonderful -- very good communication the whole way.
> 
> Timeline: Offer accepted September 5; contracts submitted 9/10; Disney waived ROFR 10/2; closed October 17,



Congratulations we bought at BLT this year too.


----------



## BrerNashville

mickeyplanner said:


> Congratulations we bought at BLT this year too.



Thanks. It was actually an add-on for us -- had trouble finding that October Use Year.

After staying in a 1 BR at DVC once for a night before a week at the GF, regular rooms (even at the deluxe hotels) seemed very inconvenient (we're a family of 5). After staying in a 1 BR at DVC for our first 8 day trip, a 1 BR seemed inconvenient, so we had to buy enough points to allow us to stay in a 2 BR.  Not sure what comes next; not sure I want to know.


----------



## mickeyplanner

BrerNashville said:


> Thanks. It was actually an add-on for us -- had trouble finding that October Use Year.
> 
> After staying in a 1 BR at DVC once for a night before a week at the GF, regular rooms (even at the deluxe hotels) seemed very inconvenient (we're a family of 5). After staying in a 1 BR at DVC for our first 8 day trip, a 1 BR seemed inconvenient, so we had to buy enough points to allow us to stay in a 2 BR.  Not sure what comes next; not sure I want to know.



Congratulations for the add on, I am sure in a few years we will need to add on too.  Our kids are small enough that we are good with a studio but we will out grow that soon enough.


----------



## Missyrose

mickeyplanner said:


> Congratulations for the add on, I am sure in a few years we will need to add on too.  Our kids are small enough that we are good with a studio but we will out grow that soon enough.



We don't even have kids and we've already got the itch to upsize to a 1 bedroom for our Food and Wine trips.


----------



## bighoo93

I have a new data point to add.   And I think there may be something to ROFR getting reviewed in Tuesdays, because the 30 day deadline wasn't until Saturday.

Still pending closing, but I figure you can add it to the database since we were notified today that ROFR was waived, and that's what you are tracking. It is for 250 points at SSR for $52/point. It includes 195 current year points, and all subsequent year points.  Buyer pays closing costs, and pro-rated fees (1 month - $99).  I tried to put it in format below:

250 SSR (Aug), $52, 195  '12 pts, all '13 points buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/23)


----------



## lovesdumbo

BrerNashville said:


> Thanks. It was actually an add-on for us -- had trouble finding that October Use Year.
> 
> After staying in a 1 BR at DVC once for a night before a week at the GF, regular rooms (even at the deluxe hotels) seemed very inconvenient (we're a family of 5). After staying in a 1 BR at DVC for our first 8 day trip, a 1 BR seemed inconvenient, so we had to buy enough points to allow us to stay in a 2 BR.  Not sure what comes next; not sure I want to know.



Two week stay or 2 trips per year.

I haven't even passed ROFR on my first contract and want to add on.


----------



## WDWLVR2

VWL - 100 points (Aug), all of '12, all for '13 and beyond. $67 per point. Buyer pays closing, No Annual fees until 2013. Submitted 10/19/12... 

Thanks-


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> I found out that Disney decided to exercise ROFR on 10/17
> 
> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19



I was pretty much expecting Disney to snatch it up, but when I was almost at 30 days I actually was starting to build up hope that it might pass


----------



## mickeyplanner

bighoo93 said:


> I have a new data point to add.   And I think there may be something to ROFR getting reviewed in Tuesdays, because the 30 day deadline wasn't until Saturday.



In January/February we found out on a Tuesday as well.  So there maybe a good chance that your theory is true.



lovesdumbo said:


> I haven't even passed ROFR on my first contract and want to add on.



I can see how buying resale is addicting.


----------



## lovesdumbo

If Tuesday is the day I should hear next Tuesday as my contract went to Disney on 10/1. I'm not worried it won't pass but am anxious to get things completed so I can make an Aug reservation before the 7 month window opens up. And just can not wait to be an owner.


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> I found out that Disney decided to exercise ROFR on 10/17
> 
> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19



Sorry to hear that, would have been a good deal.


----------



## Discomom703

lovesdumbo said:


> If Tuesday is the day I should hear next Tuesday as my contract went to Disney on 10/1. I'm not worried it won't pass but am anxious to get things completed so I can make an Aug reservation before the 7 month window opens up. And just can not wait to be an owner.



Omg.. I'm with you on this.  My contract was also submitted on 10/1 and every tuesday i'm waiting to see if theres anything on my email.. none.  so i guess you and i are on the same boat.  I'm so anxious as I want to make an April reservation..  and its already 7 months passed.    ugh..   Goodluck to you.!   

And i'm back at it again, watching some smaller points to add on while I havent passed ROFR yet.    haha.  i think i'm not alone on this..  so addicting.


----------



## AWilliams

Hi there! Our contract was submitted to Disney by Fidelity on 10/11. Does Disney put out a weekly list of transactions to the public or do we wait to hear back from Fidelity? This is our first DVC purchase (hopefully)!!

Thanks! Amy


----------



## JABEAR

Discomom703 said:


> Omg.. I'm with you on this.  My contract was also submitted on 10/1 and every tuesday i'm waiting to see if theres anything on my email.. none.  so i guess you and i are on the same boat.



Ditto, us too!!

Need to start our own thread.  Good luck to all!


----------



## THKlovesDisney

AWilliams said:
			
		

> Hi there! Our contract was submitted to Disney by Fidelity on 10/11. Does Disney put out a weekly list of transactions to the public or do we wait to hear back from Fidelity? This is our first DVC purchase (hopefully)!!
> 
> Thanks! Amy



You will get an email from Fidelity when they hear. We heard first thing from them last Tuesday morning.


----------



## MickeyFan612

passed OKW $50/pt April 190 2011, 190 2012 and forward.  I pay closing seller pay 2012 maint. fees

One small hiccup... It will take an extra week to close.  I will be the third owner and somehow the original deceased owner (RIP) is still on deed and he must be removed!  Apparently Disney didn't want to wait extra week so Lucky me!


----------



## tjcat

3rd times a charm!
Our 3rd try and this one passed!
SSR 150 Feb use year 149 banked 2012 points, $60/point. 
Buyer pays C.C./Split M.F.
I know this is more than what some people paid per point but I was getting nervous after having Disney ROFR 2 OKW contracts!
Thanks to everyone for your help, now to add on or not......


----------



## tjcat

Sorry forgot!
SSR 150, FEB use year $60/point Buyer pays CC, Split MF for 2012
Submitted to Disney on 9/25
Passed ROFR 10/23


----------



## Lizard Valley

MickeyFan612 said:


> passed OKW $50/pt April 190 2011, 190 2012 and forward.  I pay closing seller pay 2012 maint. fees
> 
> One small hiccup... It will take an extra week to close.  I will be the third owner and somehow the original deceased owner (RIP) is still on deed and he must be removed!  Apparently Disney didn't want to wait extra week so Lucky me!



Congrats!!! I had my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Great deal, lucky you for getting this one!


----------



## tjcat

MickeyFan612 said:


> passed OKW $50/pt April 190 2011, 190 2012 and forward.  I pay closing seller pay 2012 maint. fees
> 
> One small hiccup... It will take an extra week to close.  I will be the third owner and somehow the original deceased owner (RIP) is still on deed and he must be removed!  Apparently Disney didn't want to wait extra week so Lucky me!



Wow Mickeyfan that's awesome, I really wanted OKW but after 2 ROFR's we tried for SSR!


----------



## icydog

icydog said:


> I just sent faxed the paperwork into my brokers.. I'm trying to buy Old Key West and I know Disney is buying those contracts back.
> 
> Here's what I made offers on-- all are for OKW for March use year.
> 
> Contracts 1 and 2 are the same seller therefore I'll pay only one closing cost from the Timeshare Store. I am paying an average of $56 a point
> 
> 1. 130 OKW Points with 130 banked points from 2012  March use year @56
> 2. 270 OKW Points with 28 banked points  from 2012 March use year @56
> 
> 
> I am buying contract 3 from a different seller and another broker.  It's an extended (to 2057) OKW contract
> 
> 3. 150 extended OKW Points with 148 banked points from 2012 March use year @$62
> 
> I am at the beginning of the process and I'll let you know how they progress through the system



I'm in for another Disney's Old Key West contract

4. 250 extended OKW Points with 250 banked points from 2012 March Use year @63 per point.


----------



## Disney st8 of mind

First time posting on this thread because it's our first DVC purchase!  VWL 200 pts.  March UY.  All 2012 pts banked and all 200 points each year thereafter.  Listed on market 10-19.  Bid on 10-19.  Offer accepted on 10-19!  Sent to ROFR 10-23.  $55 per point.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Lizard Valley said:


> Congrats!!! I had my fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> Great deal, lucky you for getting this one!





tjcat said:


> Wow Mickeyfan that's awesome, I really wanted OKW but after 2 ROFR's we tried for SSR!



Thanks Liz and tjcat...I've asked broker twice now if she is positive that Disney has waived it?  LOL  I'm finding it rather hard to believe but she assures me she has the waiver in hand.  Hopefully I will be closing soon!  Thanks for extra luck Liz..Sending it your way now!


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> passed OKW $50/pt April 190 2011, 190 2012 and forward.  I pay closing seller pay 2012 maint. fees
> 
> One small hiccup... It will take an extra week to close.  I will be the third owner and somehow the original deceased owner (RIP) is still on deed and he must be removed!  Apparently Disney didn't want to wait extra week so Lucky me!



Congratulations with getting an OKW contract through.


----------



## zakgrim

A bit late, but we passed ROFR on September 18th (the official transfer letter with our member ID number came on Monday [10/22]). 

200pts AKV. 9pts from '12, all points from '13. March Use year. 

$63 per point.


----------



## icydog

MickeyFan612 said:


> passed OKW $50/pt April 190 2011, 190 2012 and forward.  I pay closing seller pay 2012 maint. fees
> 
> One small hiccup... It will take an extra week to close.  I will be the third owner and somehow the original deceased owner (RIP) is still on deed and he must be removed!  Apparently Disney didn't want to wait extra week so Lucky me!



That's terrific but it shows I probably paid too much for my pending Disney's Old Key West contracts. Mine were all March UY but none were for $50.  I bid higher because I knew Disney was buying a lot of the OKW contracts back.  But more power to you and Congratulations!

I offered $56 on the 2 contracts for 2042
And
I offered $62 & $63 for the 2 contracts for 2057 

So you see I spent more than necessary.


----------



## DannysMom

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> passed OKW $50/pt April 190 2011, 190 2012 and forward.  I pay closing seller pay 2012 maint. fees
> 
> One small hiccup... It will take an extra week to close.  I will be the third owner and somehow the original deceased owner (RIP) is still on deed and he must be removed!  Apparently Disney didn't want to wait extra week so Lucky me!






			
				icydog said:
			
		

> That's terrific but it shows I probably paid too much for my pending Disney's Old Key West contracts. Mine were all March UY but none were for $50.  I bid higher because I knew Disney was buying a lot of the OKW contracts back.  But more power to you and Congratulations!



Actually I think it shows the happenstance nature of ROFR.  When icydog was bidding, DVD had buyers for March OKW points, and not enough points to sell, so they snagged your contracts.  When MickeyFan612 was bidding, they had plenty of April OKW points for the buyers that were interested.  Or they had no desire to get caught in any kind of estate settling nonsense.  If they buy back points, they want to be able to turn them around to re sell them ASAP.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## MickeyFan612

icydog said:


> That's terrific but it shows I probably paid too much for my pending Disney's Old Key West contracts. Mine were all March UY but none were for $50.  I bid higher because I knew Disney was buying a lot of the OKW contracts back.  But more power to you and Congratulations!
> 
> I offered $56 on the 2 contracts for 2042
> And
> I offered $62 & $63 for the 2 contracts for 2057
> 
> So you see I spent more than necessary.



I totally agree with DannysMom!  I don't see that you have overpaid...if you pass $56/point that is awesome  Disney has been taking back contracts at around 60/point this past month!  I'm 99.9% sure It would've been ROFR'd if it weren't for deed problem.  I just got lucky that the sellers weren't asking much and that it happened to have this deed issue  Very Lucky!!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Disney st8 of mind said:


> First time posting on this thread because it's our first DVC purchase!  VWL 200 pts.  March UY.  All 2012 pts banked and all 200 points each year thereafter.  Listed on market 10-19.  Bid on 10-19.  Offer accepted on 10-19!  Sent to ROFR 10-23.  $55 per point.



Very nice!  Congrats on your contract.


----------



## Discomom703

Do you guys think that the resale prices are going down then??  It seems that the ones that have passed ROFR are in the $50 pp..  i happened to offer $63 pp for my SSR .. and this is fairly recent..    

Congrats on those who passed ROFR and got their contracts!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Discomom703 said:


> Do you guys think that the resale prices are going down then??  It seems that the ones that have passed ROFR are in the $50 pp..  i happened to offer $63 pp for my SSR .. and this is fairly recent..
> 
> Congrats on those who passed ROFR and got their contracts!!



I definitely think prices are going up...I closed a SSR for 55/pt but I had to make many offers and get many rejections.   For my 55/pp SSR I was told the seller had already refused 5 other offers like mine before he was finally ready to come down for me.  It is all about timing!  That was a couple of months ago and if that same contract was on the market today I think someone would have already given them their asking (60pp).  Also how many days/weeks and even months do you want to put in searching for a 50/point contract?  In the long run whether or not you paid a few extra bucks per point really won't matter.  Your real savings is buying resale!!

Congrats to everyone who passed ROFR this week


----------



## maburke

DannysMom said:


> Actually I think it shows the happenstance nature of ROFR.  When icydog was bidding, DVD had buyers for March OKW points, and not enough points to sell, so they snagged your contracts.  When MickeyFan612 was bidding, they had plenty of April OKW points for the buyers that were interested.  Or they had no desire to get caught in any kind of estate settling nonsense.



Or the OKW person was late to this week's meeting.


----------



## diane648

Found out on Tuesday that we passed ROFR - 75 BCV, all '11, '12 & '13 points.  $78 / pt.  Buyer pays closing; seller pays '12 MF's.  It's our first DVc contract and we're VERY excited!


----------



## icydog

MickeyFan612 said:


> I totally agree with DannysMom!  I don't see that you have overpaid...if you pass $56/point that is awesome  Disney has been taking back contracts at around 60/point this past month!  I'm 99.9% sure It would've been ROFR'd if it weren't for deed problem.  I just got lucky that the sellers weren't asking much and that it happened to have this deed issue  Very Lucky!!



I am so happy for you but removing a descendent from a deed is a simple process of providing a death certificate.  I know because I had to do just that with all the timeshares I sold after my husband died.


----------



## WDWLVR2

How do I know what day my contract was sent to Disney for ROFR? VWL 100 pts all of 2012 and 100 pts per uy going forward. posted 10/19, accepted 10/19.


----------



## Disney st8 of mind

WDWLVR2 said:


> How do I know what day my contract was sent to Disney for ROFR? VWL 100 pts all of 2012 and 100 pts per uy going forward. posted 10/19, accepted 10/19.


We received an email for the broker.  It was the same day I faxed back our signed copy of the contract.  Must have been something in the water that day for VWL!  It was kind of funny for us because we had been stalking listings and when ours came up on the 19th I told my DH it was meant to be our anniversary gift (16 years that day)!


----------



## dvcterry

WDWLVR2 said:


> How do I know what day my contract was sent to Disney for ROFR? VWL 100 pts all of 2012 and 100 pts per uy going forward. posted 10/19, accepted 10/19.



After our docs were signed our broker let us know everything was all set and on it's way to Disney for ROFR.  We received an email notice and phone call throughout the process; just follow-up with your broker to see if it was sent.


----------



## t0r0

After our two OKW's getting snatched by the monkey, I decided to not jinx myself and post our next move. Here is what has happened since:

9-10-12 160 SSR (Sep) contract listed $60pp, 25 '11 pts, 160 '12 pts + all forward
9-10-12 Offer $54 pp, seller countered $58pp, we settle on $56pp, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
9-12-12 Contract received and sent back to Fidelity (seller same day as well)
9-13-12 Contract sent to Disney for ROFR consideration
10-9-12 Disney waives ROFR and allows sale
10-13-12 Closing documents and payment sent overnight to title company for closing
10-22-12 Sale closed
10-24-12 Warranty deed appears on occompt.com
10-28-12 Letter sent in mail from DVC with Membership #
11-3-12 Letter received, account created on dvcmember.com, all points loaded, process 100% complete.

I am pleased with the broker, & pleased with the price we paid. The seller did not waste any time signing documents and getting things done on their end so I'm sure that helped move the process along.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Lizard Valley said:


> Congrats!!! I had my fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> Great deal, lucky you for getting this one!





icydog said:


> I am so happy for you but removing a descendent from a deed is a simple process of providing a death certificate.  I know because I had to do just that with all the timeshares I sold after my husband died.



Sorry to hear about your husband!   The deceased man(original owner) on this deed died in 2004 and was never removed for the second owners.  I will be the third and apparently the company that did the paperwork is digging in storage for the document they need to remove him!  Thanks for sharing your info... I hope it is a simple process!  Good luck w/ your OKW contracts


----------



## undfan

Contract sent to Disney for ROFR on 10/24. 230 (2042 version) OKW June @ $55/pt; Seller and Buyer split closing costs. 14 '12 points; 230 '13 points and forward. Curious as to ROFR predictions - -  have at it!!!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

t0r0 said:


> After our two OKW's getting snatched by the monkey, I decided to not jinx myself and post our next move. Here is what has happened since:
> 
> 9-10-12 160 SSR contract listed $60pp, 25 '11 pts, 160 '12 pts + all forward
> 9-10-12 Offer $54 pp, seller countered $58pp, we settle on $56pp, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
> 9-12-12 Contract received and sent back to Fidelity (seller same day as well)
> 9-13-12 Contract sent to Disney for ROFR consideration
> 10-9-12 Disney waives ROFR and allows sale
> 10-13-12 Closing documents and payment sent overnight to title company for closing
> 10-22-12 Sale closed
> 10-24-12 Warranty deed appears on occompt.com
> 
> And now we wait for our membership number. I am pleased with the broker, pleased with the price we paid, and anxiously await DVC to put us in the system! The seller did not waste any time signing documents and getting things done on their end so I'm sure that helped move the process along.



Congratulations!!  Great deal for SSR!!


----------



## DougEMG

undfan said:


> Contract sent to Disney for ROFR on 10/24. 230 (2042 version) OKW June @ $55/pt; Seller and Buyer split closing costs. 14 '12 points; 230 '13 points and forward. Curious as to ROFR predictions - -  have at it!!!!



25% chance it passes ROFR.  Good luck.


----------



## undfan

Was hoping for a bit more optimistic evaluation - - - but your realism is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## undchefreak

UNDFAN - Like UND Sioux (not so much anymore, but still)??  

If so, awesome!  If not, have a nice day


----------



## Lizard Valley

Lizard Valley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I just want to thank everyone for all of the great information here.  If it wasn't for these threads, I would not have been able to interpret the information in a contract in order to make a fair offer that I am happy with.  So this is what I got (same seller):
> 
> 100 SSR (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $45/pt
> 210 BCV (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $59/pt
> 
> Seller pays 2012 mf's, buyer and seller SPLIT closing costs .
> 
> I honestly doubt the BCV will pass ROFR, but you never know!



Just found out Disney ROFR'd the BCV

No word on the SSR yet, but Tuesday should be the day (actually submitted 10/03)


----------



## hfehr1s

Not a big shocker but Disney ROFR our 2 OKW Contracts - we were notified 10/24 
Our deal was:  2 contracts of 150 pts each @ OKS - March UY @ $55 pp

Ah... well of to shop some more!!


----------



## undfan

undchefreak said:


> UNDFAN - Like UND Sioux (not so much anymore, but still)??
> 
> If so, awesome!  If not, have a nice day



You are correct -  - "Fight on Sioux, we're all for you, . . . ." Have owned OKW since 1992 - - - one of the first in the gate - - - thought it time to do some addding since grandkids in the picture.

Saw OKW @ $55 got taken by Disney - -  not a good sign for our $55 contract just sent to them for ROFR about five days ago - - - we'll see!


----------



## WDWLVR2

thanks everyone for responding. i emailed the broker and was told the owners haven't returned their signed docs yet.  ????  it's been 8 days...like i said hurry up and wait


----------



## margitmouse

Facing the monkey again..... not looking for big bargain.... just trying to get in on our UY!!!!!

75 pts March-2057(extended contract) $66ppt, 60 banked 2012 points- no MF til 2013, close in January
March has been difficult to find in low pt contracts (for me anyway - I just never have hit it right. Our last contract got ROFR'd at last minute, we were so sad, we'd gotten close enough to the deadline that we'd let our hopes raise, only to be dashed on the ROFR rocks, LOL!

Looking for pixie dust, 
congrats to everyone who has passed
: )


----------



## DannysMom

margitmouse said:
			
		

> Facing the monkey again..... not looking for big bargain.... just trying to get in on our UY!!!!!
> 
> 75 pts March-2057(extended contract) $66ppt, 60 banked 2012 points- no MF til 2013, close in January
> March has been difficult to find in low pt contracts (for me anyway - I just never have hit it right. Our last contract got ROFR'd at last minute, we were so sad, we'd gotten close enough to the deadline that we'd let our hopes raise, only to be dashed on the ROFR rocks, LOL!
> 
> Looking for pixie dust,
> congrats to everyone who has passed
> : )



Good luck!  I think the fact that it is an extended contract improves your chances of slipping it past the ROFR monkey significantly. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## saintstickets

This might not be the right place to ask this but I wanted to ask those that have purchased recently and or often...has anyone ever called on a contract listed by one of the 4 main DVC resellers to be told that they have an offer at the listed price but have not presented it yet to the seller in case I wanted to make a counter offer?  I suppose this could be true but 1)Why hasn't the reseller already presented an offer to the seller & 2)Is this just a way to try and get the price up in order to increase the reseller's commission?  I made a $1/pt increase counter offer but when the reseller came back with a counter/counter offer of $2 higher than my offer, I passed and said I was not going to get into a bidding war.  It was still a decent price and I would have been willing to pay more but something just did not sit right with me.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## TinkandGoofy'sMom

Sad to report that our offer did not pass ROFR.  It was for 125 points at OKW for $56/point.  
It was our first experience trying to buy resale.  Oh well, we will keep looking!


----------



## tjcat

TinkandGoofy'sMom said:


> Sad to report that our offer did not pass ROFR.  It was for 125 points at OKW for $56/point.
> It was our first experience trying to buy resale.  Oh well, we will keep looking!



Sorry your offer didn't pass, we lost 2 OKW contracts to ROFR and just passed Saratoga, Good luck with your next one!


----------



## tjcat

DannysMom said:


> Good luck!  I think the fact that it is an extended contract improves your chances of slipping it past the ROFR monkey significantly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Hey Danny's mom looks like no school tomorrow for you, waiting to hear if they will cancel school in PA,  got our generator out, we were without power for 4 days with Irene and 3 days with the snow storm last October!Take Care!
TJ


----------



## jkpatrick

saintstickets said:


> This might not be the right place to ask this but I wanted to ask those that have purchased recently and or often...has anyone ever called on a contract listed by one of the 4 main DVC resellers to be told that they have an offer at the listed price but have not presented it yet to the seller in case I wanted to make a counter offer?  I suppose this could be true but 1)Why hasn't the reseller already presented an offer to the seller & 2)Is this just a way to try and get the price up in order to increase the reseller's commission?  I made a $1/pt increase counter offer but when the reseller came back with a counter/counter offer of $2 higher than my offer, I passed and said I was not going to get into a bidding war.  It was still a decent price and I would have been willing to pay more but something just did not sit right with me.  Has anyone else experienced this?



That sounds like a conflict of interest?  I thought as a 3rd party reseller, they act neither for the Seller or the Buyer.  From what I know, if an offer is made for the Asking price, that Buyer has 'won' the right to purchase that contract for the Asking price, and the listing should go to this Buyer first.  If the potential Buyer is presenting a lower price, then the Seller has the option to say no.

Who was the reseller in your case?  That does sound fishy to me and sounds like your #2 is what may be going on.  And the reseller may have advised the Seller that you were bidding +$1 and that they may be able to squeeze an extra $1 or $2 out of you, and if you say no, they have an offer for the asking price already.


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> This might not be the right place to ask this but I wanted to ask those that have purchased recently and or often...has anyone ever called on a contract listed by one of the 4 main DVC resellers to be told that they have an offer at the listed price but have not presented it yet to the seller in case I wanted to make a counter offer?  I suppose this could be true but 1)Why hasn't the reseller already presented an offer to the seller & 2)Is this just a way to try and get the price up in order to increase the reseller's commission?  I made a $1/pt increase counter offer but when the reseller came back with a counter/counter offer of $2 higher than my offer, I passed and said I was not going to get into a bidding war.  It was still a decent price and I would have been willing to pay more but something just did not sit right with me.  Has anyone else experienced this?



sounds fishy to me... but who knows it may be true... I wouldve passed on the deal as well.

I am very depressed about yesterdays saints game, I really thought they would beat the Broncos and now I am waiting out a Hurricane.  Saints losing... hurricanes.... I am like Old School New Orleans bu in Yankee territory.  Go figure


----------



## DougEMG

saintstickets said:


> This might not be the right place to ask this but I wanted to ask those that have purchased recently and or often...has anyone ever called on a contract listed by one of the 4 main DVC resellers to be told that they have an offer at the listed price but have not presented it yet to the seller in case I wanted to make a counter offer?  I suppose this could be true but 1)Why hasn't the reseller already presented an offer to the seller & 2)Is this just a way to try and get the price up in order to increase the reseller's commission?  I made a $1/pt increase counter offer but when the reseller came back with a counter/counter offer of $2 higher than my offer, I passed and said I was not going to get into a bidding war.  It was still a decent price and I would have been willing to pay more but something just did not sit right with me.  Has anyone else experienced this?



I've been in bidding wars before with another buyer and it was only after that was concluded that the offer was presented to the seller.  I'm pretty sure though that this was because it was a new listing, both of us offered right away and the broker had not had a chance to contact the seller yet.  So it can happen.


----------



## DougEMG

TinkandGoofy'sMom said:


> Sad to report that our offer did not pass ROFR.  It was for 125 points at OKW for $56/point.
> It was our first experience trying to buy resale.  Oh well, we will keep looking!



Seems like OKW contracts continue to have a lot of ROFR activity on them as compared to any other resort.

Better luck next time.


----------



## saintstickets

saintstickets said:


> This might not be the right place to ask this but I wanted to ask those that have purchased recently and or often...has anyone ever called on a contract listed by one of the 4 main DVC resellers to be told that they have an offer at the listed price but have not presented it yet to the seller in case I wanted to make a counter offer?  I suppose this could be true but 1)Why hasn't the reseller already presented an offer to the seller & 2)Is this just a way to try and get the price up in order to increase the reseller's commission?  I made a $1/pt increase counter offer but when the reseller came back with a counter/counter offer of $2 higher than my offer, I passed and said I was not going to get into a bidding war.  It was still a decent price and I would have been willing to pay more but something just did not sit right with me.  Has anyone else experienced this?





jkpatrick said:


> That sounds like a conflict of interest?  I thought as a 3rd party reseller, they act neither for the Seller or the Buyer.  From what I know, if an offer is made for the Asking price, that Buyer has 'won' the right to purchase that contract for the Asking price, and the listing should go to this Buyer first.  If the potential Buyer is presenting a lower price, then the Seller has the option to say no.
> 
> Who was the reseller in your case?  That does sound fishy to me and sounds like your #2 is what may be going on.  And the reseller may have advised the Seller that you were bidding +$1 and that they may be able to squeeze an extra $1 or $2 out of you, and if you say no, they have an offer for the asking price already.





silmarg said:


> sounds fishy to me... but who knows it may be true... I wouldve passed on the deal as well.
> 
> I am very depressed about yesterdays saints game, I really thought they would beat the Broncos and now I am waiting out a Hurricane.  Saints losing... hurricanes.... I am like Old School New Orleans bu in Yankee territory.  Go figure





DougEMG said:


> I've been in bidding wars before with another buyer and it was only after that was concluded that the offer was presented to the seller.  I'm pretty sure though that this was because it was a new listing, both of us offered right away and the broker had not had a chance to contact the seller yet.  So it can happen.



Thanks for the responses.  FYI, the broker was Fidelity.  It might have been on the up and up but I backed out anyway.  Another will come along eventually.

Sil...stay safe my friend.  When I say I know what you're going through, being here in south Mississippi, I mean it.  I can go through the alphabet with all the hurricanes I've seen in my 57 years.  Sending a prayer your way for you and your family to be safe and sound.

As for the Saints, I don't think there are enough prayers to help them this year.  It's about as difficult to understand as Disney's ROFR process!  I wonder if it's time to bring out my bag from storage!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Discomom703 said:


> Omg.. I'm with you on this.  My contract was also submitted on 10/1 and every tuesday i'm waiting to see if theres anything on my email.. none.  so i guess you and i are on the same boat.  I'm so anxious as I want to make an April reservation..  and its already 7 months passed.    ugh..   Goodluck to you.!
> 
> And i'm back at it again, watching some smaller points to add on while I havent passed ROFR yet.    haha.  i think i'm not alone on this..  so addicting.



Maybe we will both hear tomorrow.


----------



## SpectroMan71

htmlkid said:


> Passed ROFR today:
> 
> SSR 190 Points @ $50 June use year. 380 points available now, 190 coming in 2013, 190 2014 etc... Seller paid all MF's and all closing costs.



Congrats!  May I ask what the original asking price was?  I'm just starting to place offers for the first time ever and bid $62 and was countered $64 which I turned down.  I've been accustomed to believe nothing at SSR is going to sell for less than $60 but apparently I'm wrong.  Is it just a matter of making low offers and hoping the right seller accepts one?


----------



## Missyrose

SpectroMan71 said:


> Congrats!  May I ask what the original asking price was?  I'm just starting to place offers for the first time ever and bid $62 and was countered $64 which I turned down.  I've been accustomed to believe nothing at SSR is going to sell for less than $60 but apparently I'm wrong. * Is it just a matter of making low offers and hoping the right seller accepts one?*



Bolding is mine. But yes, the answer to your question is to be prepared for lots of rejection if you're seeking to buy at rock-bottom prices. You'll find the right seller eventually. Good luck!


----------



## chalee94

SpectroMan71 said:


> I've been accustomed to believe nothing at SSR is going to sell for less than $60 but apparently I'm wrong.  Is it just a matter of making low offers and hoping the right seller accepts one?



also depends on the size of the contract to some extent.  100 pts or less will tend to go for slightly higher prices per pt.  160 pt contracts and up will usually be more willing to negotiate.


----------



## SpectroMan71

Thanks, folks.  160-175 is what I'm going for so I'll just keep plugging away


----------



## bighoo93

SpectroMan71 said:


> Congrats!  May I ask what the original asking price was?  I'm just starting to place offers for the first time ever and bid $62 and was countered $64 which I turned down.  I've been accustomed to believe nothing at SSR is going to sell for less than $60 but apparently I'm wrong.  Is it just a matter of making low offers and hoping the right seller accepts one?



You do not need to pay anywhere near $60/point for SSR, unless, perhaps, it is a small contract.  Smaller contracts (i.e., under 100 points) are in greater demand and smaller supply, so you generally have to pay up for those.  But look at the data in the first post of this thread to get an idea of what you should be paying for a particular resort and contract size.  The specific contract you are bidding on might not be sold for less than $64, but that doesn't mean you need to pay it.  There are a LOT of SSR contracts available for sale every day. It makes no difference whatsoever what their asking price is.  And you don't have to dive for rock-bottom price. My contract for 250 points at SSR is going to closing at $52/point, and that isn't rock-bottom.  It shouldn't require much effort or patience to get an agreement on a decent sized SSR contract at $55/point.


----------



## heartsy77

Ok this was our deal: BCV 73 $ a point 270 points, use year Dec , 3 points need to be used by 2013 and   we payed closing all closing. Disney has waived FROR; we are closing Nov. 18.
At the time I was happy w/ the deal but now I feel we should have negotiated more; however, there has been barely any  BCV contracts available for the last month so


----------



## 333disneymom

SpectroMan71 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  May I ask what the original asking price was?  I'm just starting to place offers for the first time ever and bid $62 and was countered $64 which I turned down.  I've been accustomed to believe nothing at SSR is going to sell for less than $60 but apparently I'm wrong.  Is it just a matter of making low offers and hoping the right seller accepts one?


If you want something below $60, I would recommend Fidelity, as they are willing to present the lower bids. One company I started with told me more than once that my bids were below what was usually accepted and that SSR tends to go in the mid 60's. We just closed on an SSR contract, 150 points, for $50 per point, with all 2012 and 2013 points. You might have to make a few bids, before anyone will accept. But, I agree with bighoo93, that you should be able to get one under $60 without too much effort.


----------



## 333disneymom

heartsy77 said:
			
		

> Ok this was our deal: BCV 73 $ a point 270 points, use year Dec , 3 points need to be used by 2013 and   we payed closing all closing. Disney has waived FROR; we are closing Nov. 18.
> At the time I was happy w/ the deal but now I feel we should have negotiated more; however, there has been barely any  BCV contracts available for the last month so



Congrats! As long as you are happy, you are saving money over buying from Disney. I think BCV contacts are more difficult to find and often go closer to asking price. I wouldn't worry. Just enjoy your DVC


----------



## margitmouse

maburke said:


> Or the OKW person was late to this week's meeting.



..... haven't been on for a few days... Very Funny MA! : )

I love the quick wits here, they keep me smiling while I wait..........


----------



## margitmouse

saintstickets said:


> This might not be the right place to ask this but I wanted to ask those that have purchased recently and or often...has anyone ever called on a contract listed by one of the 4 main DVC resellers to be told that they have an offer at the listed price but have not presented it yet to the seller in case I wanted to make a counter offer?  I suppose this could be true but 1)Why hasn't the reseller already presented an offer to the seller & 2)Is this just a way to try and get the price up in order to increase the reseller's commission?  I made a $1/pt increase counter offer but when the reseller came back with a counter/counter offer of $2 higher than my offer, I passed and said I was not going to get into a bidding war.  It was still a decent price and I would have been willing to pay more but something just did not sit right with me.  Has anyone else experienced this?



Bill, my recent contract had at least one low bid into the owner -there might have been a couple of others not yet passed on to him(below listing) - but not sure about those details.. only that there were 4 people who had below listing offers-those amounts were not revealed to me, but if I wanted to purchase at asking price the contract was mine because I was agreeing to contract at the asking price. My broker was very specific about NOT being able to release any information about other offers except that they were not the asking price.

I'm sure at one time, I could have explained this more succinctly......


----------



## JABEAR

50 point OKW  $57 per point
August UY
50 2012 points
50 2013 points
Seller Pays 2012 MF
Buyer Pays Closing
Sent to ROFR 10/1
Waived by Disney 10/30
Non-member (previous BCV member twice)


----------



## Scotty817

Scotty817 said:


> We are waiting on ROFR... Nervously
> 
> AKV - 185 points (JUN), 185 annual points, 136 from '12, all 185 remain for '13 and beyond. $64 per point. Buyer pays closing, Seller covers MF. Submitted 10/1/12... Hoping to hear in the next week or so.



Just passed ROFR! They used every bit of the 30 days... Submitted 10/1 and just heard today.


----------



## muller

muller said:


> okw 80 points, $62 use year september, no points currently available.
> Just sent in everything yesterday waiting to go to rofr.
> Can't wait to take our son for his next b-day next aug!




Just heard back today we passed through! some good news after our basement flooded and some yard damage from sandy...


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

muller said:


> Just heard back today we passed through! some good news after our basement flooded and some yard damage from sandy...



Sorry to hear about the flooding but CONGRATS on the contract. I am a new OKW member (2 weeks) myself. Welcome Home.


----------



## Discomom703

Whoooo  hooo!  Passed ROFR today.. yes they do use their 30 days!  
200 pts SSR  
Submitted 10/1 
Passed ROFR   10/30

I'm in the club baby!!!!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Discomom703 said:


> Whoooo  hooo!  Passed ROFR today.. yes they do use their 30 days!
> 200 pts SSR
> Submitted 10/1
> Passed ROFR   10/30
> 
> I'm in the club baby!!!!!



Congrats. See you there !


----------



## forloveofdisney

I've been a long time lurker to the boards and have learned ALOT! Now we are taking the next step and I could not be happier: WE PASSED ROFR TODAY!

AKL, 185 points, June UY, $63 a point with 174 2012 points and all points beyond. Submitted 10/1. 

This is our first contract and we are planning a magical Christmas 2013 trip. Thanks to everyone for all the great information and I look forward to many years of DVC trips and DIS kinship!

(It's really cool that the great news came on the day of the big Star Wars announcement. Disney and Star Wars are my two favorite things!)


----------



## lovesdumbo

Submitted 10/1. Passed today 10/30.

250 BWV Feb UY. 45 banked 12 points, all forward. Buyer pays closing. No fees til 2013. $65/point. 

Congrats to everyone else that passed today.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

forloveofdisney said:


> I've been a long time lurker to the boards and have learned ALOT! Now we are taking the next step and I could not be happier: WE PASSED ROFR TODAY!
> 
> AKL, 185 points, June UY, $63 a point with 174 2012 points and all points beyond. Submitted 10/1.
> 
> This is our first contract and we are planning a magical Christmas 2013 trip. Thanks to everyone for all the great information and I look forward to many years of DVC trips and DIS kinship!
> 
> (It's really cool that the great news came on the day of the big Star Wars announcement. Disney and Star Wars are my two favorite things!)



Welcome aboard !


----------



## ttepsich

Welcome Home to everyone that passed ROFR today  We are anxiously awaiting news...........probably have another 10 days!!!!


----------



## WDWLVR2

Ok, Got the email on Monday that my contract was sent to Disney for ROFR.  Thanks everyone for helping me, as I am still earning my ears.


----------



## WDWLVR2

It's interesting that you say that. My first bid was with Fidelity, but someone has already got it and they didn't have anything else I was interested in, so I went with another broker and was told my offer was way too low. So, being very new to this process, I made a higher offer. It maxed out by budget, but I got the contract. Perhaps if I buy more points in the future I will go there first....


----------



## Pirate Fan

Just received notification that we made it through!!! The Wilderness Lodge will be our new home.


----------



## Discomom703

Pirate Fan said:


> Just received notification that we made it through!!! The Wilderness Lodge will be our new home.



Congrats!!!!  We just got our notification too just yesterday!!! congrats to all others who passed ROFR!


----------



## Murron

Murron said:


> Waiting ROFR  SSR 115 points @ $60/pt April --  115 2013 and 115 2014



Passed ROFR yesterday!!  Yay!


----------



## DisneyFamily06

Don't post much but always read the DIS. We've been looking to add on for quite some time. We own 200 points at VB and absolutely LOVE it there and the ability to book 11 months since the resort is smaller and we are huge beach fans. We also wanted something at the world to give us that 11 month window and extend our DVC membership. This went to ROFR today:

150 pts. Saratoga Springs (Feb) $55, All '13 & '14 points, Buyer pays closing/Seller pays 2012 dues- submitted 10/31/12.


----------



## Casemily

Casemily said:


> Sent to Disney on 10/1 for rofr: 100 OKW2057 $70 Sep 187 for 2012 100 for 2013 Buyer pays closing and MF. I was ok paying "more" for the loaded 2012 and the fact that the monkey seems to like OKW. Crossing my fingers, I'll be a new member soon!



Got the call earlier today. Disney used all 30 days, but I passed rofr and will be a new member soon!


----------



## Lizard Valley

Lizard Valley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I just want to thank everyone for all of the great information here.  If it wasn't for these threads, I would not have been able to interpret the information in a contract in order to make a fair offer that I am happy with.  So this is what I got (same seller):
> 
> 100 SSR (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $45/pt
> 210 BCV (Aug) - all 2012, all 2013.  $59/pt
> 
> Seller pays 2012 mf's, buyer and seller SPLIT closing costs .
> 
> I honestly doubt the BCV will pass ROFR, but you never know!



My first contract! Woohoo!

SSR 100 Aug 45$ - passed ROFR this week (Oct 30) 
BCV 210 Aug 59$ - ROFR'd last week (Oct 25) 

I have another one in ROFR as well, that I hadn't posted yet:

SSR 200 Dec 57$ - 200 banked '11; 200 coming Dec '12 and forward - submitted Oct 11.  Hoping to hear by next week...It's a different UY, so it'll take a bit of organization, but there just weren't many loaded contracts out there.


----------



## GoGoJulie

Just passed ROFR. Submitted 10/1, Passed ROFR 10/30
400 VWL (SEPT)  $58 / point. No 2012, All 2013. Buyer pays closing. No fees til 2013.

We may have paid a bit more than needed, but use year, points, and location were just what will work for us.

The information you all have shared proved to be invaluable! Thanks to all who share even the tiniest tidbits of information! I don't think we would have been brave enough to purchase resale without all the knowledge we have accumulated on the DisBoards!


----------



## DougEMG

Congradulations to all those that passed ROFR this week.


----------



## Lizardmickey

Have been doing all my research on these boards for months so a big THANK YOU to everyone for their posts. Cleared ROFR this week and looking forward to our first DVC vacation next summer.

300 pts. Animal Kingdom Villas (Feb) $ 70 per point, 502 available 2/13 

Submitted on 10/3, passed 10/30. 

Look forward to our new home and seeing you all in the world!


----------



## Caren90

Lizardmickey said:


> Have been doing all my research on these boards for months so a big THANK YOU to everyone for their posts. Cleared ROFR this week and looking forward to our first DVC vacation next summer.
> 
> 300 pts. Animal Kingdom Villas (Feb) $ 70 per point, 502 available 2/13
> 
> Submitted on 10/3, passed 10/30.
> 
> Look forward to our new home and seeing you all in the world!



Congratulations and here is wishing you many happy years with your points.

Stephen


----------



## kkmousealow

Congrats to all who passed this week! I just made my first dvc reservation at our new home - VWL - for June and can't wait to start planning the next one.... Maybe October!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Lizard Valley said:


> My first contract! Woohoo!
> 
> SSR 100 Aug 45$ - passed ROFR this week (Oct 30)
> BCV 210 Aug 59$ - ROFR'd last week (Oct 25)
> 
> I have another one in ROFR as well, that I hadn't posted yet:
> 
> SSR 200 Dec 57$ - 200 banked '11; 200 coming Dec '12 and forward - submitted Oct 11.  Hoping to hear by next week...It's a different UY, so it'll take a bit of organization, but there just weren't many loaded contracts out there.



Congratulations Liz!  So happy that you finally got one...I'm sure the other will follow  Still stinks about not getting the BCV  You could always try again

Congrats to everyone else who passed this week!!


----------



## Lizard Valley

MickeyFan612 said:


> Congratulations Liz!  So happy that you finally got one...I'm sure the other will follow  Still stinks about not getting the BCV  You could always try again
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who passed this week!!



Thanks Amy,

I have to say that I don't think I'd be this far along if it hadn't been for all of your support!  You helped me gain the confidence I needed to just get out there and start making offers.  I was just looking back at my notes and emails with you from the early days, and I can't believe all the good contracts I missed out on because I hesitated (like that SSR 210 .

For those of you just starting out, read everything you can, ask for advice, and use this thread to learn about what is possible pricewise on the resale market.  Keep making offers and don't give up.  Fidelity (Rachel) was by far the best I found for presenting offers in my price range.  And don't underestimate the value in negotiating the sellers paying mf's and closing costs.  Oh, and be patient!


----------



## jakers

I was traveling for a couple of weeks and got back to great news. Two new SSR contracts passed ROFR. 

1. SSR 100 point Sept use year -- 197 points available (97 banked from 2011 & all 100 for 2012) and all 100 for 2013 and beyond. Submitted to ROFR on 9/24, passed 10/16. Paid $53 per point, buyer paid closing and buyer and seller split membership fees. 

2. SSR 200 point point Dec use year -- 400 points available 12/1/2012 (all 200 banked from 2011 & all 200 for 2012) and all 200 for 2013 and beyond. Submitted to ROFR on 10/1, passed 10/30. Paid $51 per point, seller paid closing and membership fees. Did a little better on this one, I am learning... 

Thanks to everyone in this forum for the information, It really helped me a lot to be patient, find the right contracts and wait for the right deals to come along! I did get rejected on several others, but I think patience paid off.


----------



## DougEMG

jakers said:


> I was traveling for a couple of weeks and got back to great news. Two new SSR contracts passed ROFR.
> 
> 1. SSR 100 point Sept use year -- 197 points available (97 banked from 2011 & all 100 for 2012) and all 100 for 2013 and beyond. Submitted to ROFR on 9/24, passed 10/16. Paid $53 per point, buyer paid closing and buyer and seller split membership fees.
> 
> 2. SSR 200 point point Dec use year -- 400 points available 12/1/2012 (all 200 banked from 2011 & all 200 for 2012) and all 200 for 2013 and beyond. Submitted to ROFR on 10/1, passed 10/30. Paid $51 per point, seller paid closing and membership fees. Did a little better on this one, I am learning...
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for the information, It really helped me a lot to be patient, find the right contracts and wait for the right deals to come along! I did get rejected on several others, but I think patience paid off.



Congratulations, nice contracts.


----------



## Lizard Valley

jakers said:


> I was traveling for a couple of weeks and got back to great news. Two new SSR contracts passed ROFR.
> 
> 1. SSR 100 point Sept use year -- 197 points available (97 banked from 2011 & all 100 for 2012) and all 100 for 2013 and beyond. Submitted to ROFR on 9/24, passed 10/16. Paid $53 per point, buyer paid closing and buyer and seller split membership fees.
> 
> 2. SSR 200 point point Dec use year -- 400 points available 12/1/2012 (all 200 banked from 2011 & all 200 for 2012) and all 200 for 2013 and beyond. Submitted to ROFR on 10/1, passed 10/30. Paid $51 per point, seller paid closing and membership fees. Did a little better on this one, I am learning...
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for the information, It really helped me a lot to be patient, find the right contracts and wait for the right deals to come along! I did get rejected on several others, but I think patience paid off.




Congrats!  You did really, really well on these   Your SSR 100 is one of those that "got away" because I hesitated on offering...You didn't say it, but that one was listed at 80$/pt, and I honestly didn't even consider the possibility that the seller would fathom going so low... Gotta love Fidelity!


----------



## tjcat

Congratulations to everyone this week! Sent my closing documents today. Now for another 100 points....


----------



## ttepsich

Today is DAY 28 for me!  I can hardly stand it !!!!!!  Waiting on a BCV contract.......


----------



## undchefreak

undchefreak said:


> Here are my details for DVC:
> 
> OKW 2042 100pt Apr UY, $59, 100 from 2011, 0 from 2012, all going forward, Buyer pays closing and seller paid MF.  Sent to Disney on 10/19, so I won't here anything too soon, but I'm so ready to book



Don't count your chickens before they are hatched... ROFR exercised.  Not cool, mouse, not cool.  

The broker said this was one of the highest she'd seen exercised.  It only took 18 days, so I didn't lose a whole lot of time, but now there's not really anything in my price range.  I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## spears2008

We passed ROFR today - it wasn't a big surprise because we paid handsomely for our membership.  We just wanted to get our foot in the door and closed by the end of the year to take advantage of the PAP deal.  

50 BWV points, Dec. UY, 100 avail 12/12 (all '11, all '12).  $67/pp Buyer pays closing and 1/12 of 2012 mf.  Submitted 10/8, waived 11/6 so they took all 30 days. 

We are waiting on a larger BLT contract submitted Nov. 2.
220 BLT points, Sept. UY, 220 available 9/13.  $75/pp. Seller pays all closing costs and 2012 mf.


----------



## Princess_Jo

Submitted 10/13 and notified today we passed ROFR!!!!!

150 BCV (Mar) $74, 59 banked '12 points, all '13 points, buyer pays closing and '12 mf on banked points

Now on to closing and booking our first DCV trip!!!!


----------



## heartsy77

We were notified yesterday we closed and were the official owners of 270 points of BCV on Nov 5!


----------



## spears2008

heartsy77 said:


> We were notified yesterday we closed and were the official owners of 270 points of BCV on Nov 5!



I'm curious what closing company you used?  I haven't heard of any sending closing docs before ROFR is final.  I wish they would do this with the original purchase documents - simply make closing contingent upon receipt of the ROFR waiver from Disney.


----------



## aheape1979

aheape1979 said:
			
		

> Here is ours....ready to hear on ROFR!!
> Aheape1979---200 AKV (Oct) $65. 200 2012 avail and 200 coming in 2013. Seller pays closing. No dues until 2013. Sub 10/15 (TSS)



We passed ROFR!  I just received the official word!  Now I'm hoping we get closing docs before I leave next Tues to go out of town!!


----------



## tjcat

Congrats to everyone that passed!


----------



## buttrflyksses

buttrflyksses said:


> 100 SSR (Dec),  88 banked '11 points, all '12 and '13 points, $60, split closing costs, seller pays MF for 11 months and buyer pays MF for 1 month of 2012 dues, submitted 10/8
> 
> I was hoping to be patient enough until I could get a contract for $55 but was diagnosed with breast cancer the same day as the seller counter offered and decided I didn't want to mess with it anymore.  In the grand scheme of things it's only $500 more than I wanted to spend!



Just heard yesterday....passed ROFR!!  Submitted 10/8 so Disney took 29 days.


----------



## heartsy77

spears2008 said:
			
		

> I'm curious what closing company you used?  I haven't heard of any sending closing docs before ROFR is final.  I wish they would do this with the original purchase documents - simply make closing contingent upon receipt of the ROFR waiver from Disney.



No we passed ROFR oct 16. We closed Nov.05 and became officially the owners!


----------



## heartsy77

spears2008 said:


> I'm curious what closing company you used?  I haven't heard of any sending closing docs before ROFR is final.  I wish they would do this with the original purchase documents - simply make closing contingent upon receipt of the ROFR waiver from Disney.



Our ROFR was passed Oct 16 the closing was Nov.5.


----------



## WonderinAland

Just found out we passed ROFR! 

BWV 245 (split between 2 contracts, 220 and 25) March UY, $59.18 pp, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF. 60 banked from 2011, 184 from 2012, already banked for us into 2013, all points forward. 

So excited to add BWV to BLT as "home!"


----------



## hfehr1s

Just sent to Disney ...

160 points -March Use Year -Saratoga @ $55 per point with all 2012 points (banked) 160 each year after - seller paying MF's and buyer/seller splitting closing

Really hoping this one makes it through since our last one at OKW got taken back... actually I'm glad though b/c this is a better contract for us anyway!


----------



## DougEMG

hfehr1s said:


> Just sent to Disney ...
> 
> 160 points -March Use Year -Saratoga @ $55 per point with all 2012 points (banked) 160 each year after - seller paying MF's and buyer/seller splitting closing
> 
> Really hoping this one makes it through since our last one at OKW got taken back... actually I'm glad though b/c this is a better contract for us anyway!



Good luck with this, ther really should be no problem.  Same thing happened to me, I got ROFR'd on some OKW contracts, then switched to looking at SSR instead.


----------



## MickeyFan612

buttrflyksses said:


> Just heard yesterday....passed ROFR!!  Submitted 10/8 so Disney took 29 days.



Congrats to you!!  Welcome Home!


----------



## mac_tlc

Been a while since the last update -- been working crazy days since Sandy paid us a visit -- should have the update posted on the first page in a few minutes. Looks like its been a rough few weeks for OKW contracts......

Seems the post was getting too long, so I had to delete the data from 2011 (was displayed in green). I still have all of the data and will post it in the thread for reference. 


mac_tlc


----------



## Cruznmore

Thanks to Mac for putting all this together.

We are looking seriously at buying in. It is nice to have all of the data in one place. I didn't see that anyone had done any analysis on the data, so I put some together. We are looking at SSR, BWV, or OKW.

I realize that this is only data that has been self-reported through the boards, so is only a subset of the deals, but I've come up with some average point costs for the deals, both in terms of avg purchase price by contract and purchase price by point.

SSR: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $55.13​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $54.28​
BWV: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $58.21​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $57.05​
OKW: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $53.71​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $52.57​
Only OKW has enough grabbed by Disney to make sense to show. So this is the for the deals lost to Disney:

OKW: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $51.48​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $50.20​
Looking at the deals grabbed is interesting. They seem to be all over the board, but it looks like they are definitely tryiing to pull in as much OKW inventory as they can to turn more of the 2042 contracts in to 2057.

I hope this is helpful to folks. Let me know if you need other information, esp from these 3 resorts.


----------



## Lizard Valley

Lizard Valley said:


> I have another one in ROFR as well, that I hadn't posted yet:
> 
> SSR 200 Dec 57$ - 200 banked '11; 200 coming Dec '12 and forward - submitted Oct 11.  Hoping to hear by next week...It's a different UY, so it'll take a bit of organization, but there just weren't many loaded contracts out there.



Sorry, I forgot to update on this one:

I passed ROFR for this one just this week   Not surprised, but it feels great! I also left some information out: buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 and 2012 mf's.  Passed Nov 6.

So now I have 2 contracts for SSR, both in limbo between ROFR waiver and closing.  They're about a week apart in the process, 2 different brokers.  Wonder which one will be useable first?


----------



## buttrflyksses

I passed ROFR this past Tuesday and was told by my broker they were waiting for estoppels which would take 1-2 weeks.  Today, which is 3 days later,  I got an email saying that the closing documents had been approved and that the title complany has been instructed to send me the closing packet which I should receive via email in 2-3 days. My question is does this mean that the 1-2 week wait only took 3 days?

Edited to say:  I just received the closing documents from the title company less than 2 hours since the email from the broker.  I guess things are moving right along.


----------



## glokitty

buttrflyksses said:


> Just heard yesterday....passed ROFR!!  Submitted 10/8 so Disney took 29 days.



You are a wise woman, congrats!


----------



## Lizard Valley

buttrflyksses said:


> I passed ROFR this past Tuesday and was told by my broker they were waiting for estoppels which would take 1-2 weeks.  Today, which is 3 days later,  I got an email saying that the closing documents had been approved and that the title complany has been instructed to send me the closing packet which I should receive via email in 2-3 days. My question is does this mean that the 1-2 week wait only took 3 days?
> 
> Edited to say:  I just received the closing documents from the title company less than 2 hours since the email from the broker.  I guess things are moving right along.



I passed ROFR the same day as you, and received the same "1-2 weeks for closing documents" message, so since I read your post, I've been checking my e-mails every few minutes in hopes that I would hear too.  

Sure enough, just got the same e-mail...hoping closing docs will come by end of day (cross fingers!).  The sooner they come, the better...my sellers are from the UK, and the extra weekend might give them a bit of time to get organized, and will perhaps speed up the process...

Edited to add: Yup! I received my closing docs 1.5 hours after my first e-mail! Now I just hope my sellers made their US Embassy appt to have their docs notarized!


----------



## SpectroMan71

hfehr1s said:


> Just sent to Disney ...
> 
> 160 points -March Use Year -Saratoga @ $55 per point with all 2012 points (banked) 160 each year after - seller paying MF's and buyer/seller splitting closing



Similar boat here - just had my very first offer EVER (at least with this particular broker) accepted yesterday, no counter which was nice for a change.  

160 points, December use year, SSR @ $59 per point.  173 combined banked  2011 plus all 2012 points available, all 2013 points available.  Buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2011 and 2012 dues.  I realize most posts on these boards are lower than the $59 but I was growing disillusioned with all the listings at $64-65/ppt and I would then offer $59 and get countered at $62-64.  I was sick of playing the game so I paid slightly more.  I'm still completely fine with the price, especially considering how many free points I'll have to spend.

Now, the waiting begins


----------



## ttepsich

PASSED ROFR PASSED ROFR  We received the news 11/6. Closing docs rec'd 11/9. Sent docs & check today. Hopefully, First American Title and Fidelity will be quick to move our paperwork along.  Contingent on the sellers sending their docs quickly too! (fingers crossed) I'm anxious to make a June reservation @ BCV with these points before the 7 month mark. In summary:
100 BCV JUNE UY $73/PP (84 '12 points, 100 '13 points) 
OFFER PLACED & ACCEPTED 09/20/12
SUBMITTED TO ROFR 10/09
PASSED ROFR 11/6
CLOSING DOCS REC'D 11/9
CLOSING DOCS & MONIES SENT 11/10
HOPEFULLY IN THE SYSTEM SOON!!!!!

Congrats to everyone else that has not been ROFRed !


----------



## DougEMG

SpectroMan71 said:


> Similar boat here - just had my very first offer EVER (at least with this particular broker) accepted yesterday, no counter which was nice for a change.
> 
> 160 points, December use year, SSR @ $59 per point.  173 combined banked  2011 plus all 2012 points available, all 2013 points available.  Buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2011 and 2012 dues.  I realize most posts on these boards are lower than the $59 but I was growing disillusioned with all the listings at $64-65/ppt and I would then offer $59 and get countered at $62-64.  I was sick of playing the game so I paid slightly more.  I'm still completely fine with the price, especially considering how many free points I'll have to spend.
> 
> Now, the waiting begins



Congrats.

The main thing is to pay a price you are happy with. A couple of dollars extra per point isn't going to make a lot of difference in the long run.


----------



## glokitty

So excited, I have another contract in the works. Already own resales of:
  500 SSR
   50 OKW
   50 BWV
   30 BCV
Since travelling with many family members, I'm finding the smaller contracts not big enough to do much with. May end up adding points to them (or selling) some day.

As of today I am waiting to hear about ROFR on:
150 VWL (Mar) $54, 121 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/12)


----------



## Disneymagicforme

We're in!!!

Passed ROFR today.  400pts, SSR, June YR, 2-'12pts all '13pts. $50/pt.


----------



## SpectroMan71

DougEMG said:


> Congrats.
> 
> The main thing is to pay a price you are happy with. A couple of dollars extra per point isn't going to make a lot of difference in the long run.



Thanks.  However....so much for that.  They emailed me after about 4 days that the husband of the seller couple was the one who OK'd my offer, but the wife got mad that she wasn't consulted and refused and countered at $64.  So, back to square one.  That was highly disappointing.


----------



## RobynPrincess

This is so useful to a newbi like me! Thank you 

Do you know What it's like for AKV?



Cruznmore said:


> Thanks to Mac for putting all this together.
> 
> We are looking seriously at buying in. It is nice to have all of the data in one place. I didn't see that anyone had done any analysis on the data, so I put some together. We are looking at SSR, BWV, or OKW.
> 
> I realize that this is only data that has been self-reported through the boards, so is only a subset of the deals, but I've come up with some average point costs for the deals, both in terms of avg purchase price by contract and purchase price by point.
> 
> SSR: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $55.13​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $54.28​
> BWV: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $58.21​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $57.05​
> OKW: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $53.71​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $52.57​
> Only OKW has enough grabbed by Disney to make sense to show. So this is the for the deals lost to Disney:
> 
> OKW: Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $51.48​ Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $50.20​
> Looking at the deals grabbed is interesting. They seem to be all over the board, but it looks like they are definitely tryiing to pull in as much OKW inventory as they can to turn more of the 2042 contracts in to 2057.
> 
> I hope this is helpful to folks. Let me know if you need other information, esp from these 3 resorts.


----------



## MickeyFan612

SpectroMan71 said:


> Thanks.  However....so much for that.  They emailed me after about 4 days that the husband of the seller couple was the one who OK'd my offer, but the wife got mad that she wasn't consulted and refused and countered at $64.  So, back to square one.  That was highly disappointing.



That really stinks. Hang in there... You will end up w/ an even better deal


----------



## amypetecar

We passed ROFR on Tuesday


BWV 200 points $55 per point.  Submitted 10/15, passed 11/13.  105 2012, 200 2013


----------



## Cruznmore

RobynPrincess said:


> This is so useful to a newbi like me! Thank you
> 
> Do you know What it's like for AKV?



Here is what I found for AKV. Realize the data for SSR, OKW, and BWV included 2011. AKV is only 2012 as the 2011 data was gone by the time I put this together.

AKV:
Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $65.86
Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $64.75


----------



## undfan

Notified this morning Disney waived ROFR on OKW (230 Jun pts - - expire 2042 - - - @$55/pt -  -buyer and seller split closing - - - 14 '12 pts, 230 '13 and everything forward)  - -  go figure! Happy to be adding on to home resort with same UY- - - purchased original contract in 1992 - - - wonder if longevity of buyer ownership interest was considered - - - maybe cut us old owners some slack - - - who knows - - - was first foray into reselling market - - - maybe just dumb luck!


----------



## MickeyFan612

undfan said:


> Notified this morning Disney waived ROFR on OKW (230 Jun pts - - expire 2042 - - - @$55/pt -  -buyer and seller split closing - - - 14 '12 pts, 230 '13 and everything forward)  - -  go figure! Happy to be adding on to home resort with same UY- - - purchased original contract in 1992 - - - wonder if longevity of buyer ownership interest was considered - - - maybe cut us old owners some slack - - - who knows - - - was first foray into reselling market - - - maybe just dumb luck!



Congrats to you...Nice to see an OKW contract make it through


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

undfan said:


> Notified this morning Disney waived ROFR on OKW (230 Jun pts - - expire 2042 - - - @$55/pt -  -buyer and seller split closing - - - 14 '12 pts, 230 '13 and everything forward)  - -  go figure! Happy to be adding on to home resort with same UY- - - purchased original contract in 1992 - - - wonder if longevity of buyer ownership interest was considered - - - maybe cut us old owners some slack - - - who knows - - - was first foray into reselling market - - - maybe just dumb luck!



What is it about these boards that makes me want to buy more points ?? I haven't even used my 1st year yet and I have the bug !!!


----------



## DannysMom

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:
			
		

> What is it about these boards that makes me want to buy more points ?? I haven't even used my 1st year yet and I have the bug !!!



Yeah, that is the danger in hanging out here.  I have tried to distance myself my this thread!  LOL. Still mainly hang in the DVC boards, just not so much here.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Disney st8 of mind

Found out yesterday that we passed on our first contract!  

Here's the details....

200 VWL March UY  $55 pt.
 All 2012 points banked and all points going forward.  

Listed on 10-19
Offer made and accepted on 10-19
Sent to ROFR 10-23
Passed 11-19


----------



## lions1995

SpectroMan71 said:


> Thanks.  However....so much for that.  They emailed me after about 4 days that the husband of the seller couple was the one who OK'd my offer, but the wife got mad that she wasn't consulted and refused and countered at $64.  So, back to square one.  That was highly disappointing.



I had a similar situation. Though it was the wife who accepted and the husband who was not happy. I got a call from the broker about a month later asking if I was still interested in my orginal offer. I said yes (I was just about to sign a contract that was not as good). Apparently the husband decided that my offer was the best they had gotten (the contract was on the market for 6 months) and he wanted out. So maybe you will get some pixie dust.


----------



## dvcterry

lions1995 said:


> I had a similar situation. Though it was the wife who accepted and the husband who was not happy. I got a call from the broker about a month later asking if I was still interested in my orginal offer. I said yes (I was just about to sign a contract that was not as good). Apparently the husband decided that my offer was the best they had gotten (the contract was on the market for 6 months) and he wanted out. So maybe you will get some pixie dust.



That is good to know, hopefully they keep our information.  I have not had good luck with a lot of resales.  After I put my offer in I get a call, and I hope to hear the good news, but only to hear, they decided to take contract off market or something like that.


----------



## Pirate Fan

Our settlement went through on Friday and has been recorded on the controller's site.  We just have to wait to get our membership number from Disney  Our home is at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## lions1995

dvcterry said:


> That is good to know, hopefully they keep our information.  I have not had good luck with a lot of resales.  After I put my offer in I get a call, and I hope to hear the good news, but only to hear, they decided to take contract off market or something like that.



It can test your patience. I have only purchased resale twice, but both times I started tracking the inventory / contracts on the major broker sites. I watched the ones I really liked and let them age. Some of course get taken, but some remain. Then when it has been sitting a while, I make an offer.

Good Luck Hunting!!


----------



## RobynPrincess

Cruznmore said:


> Here is what I found for AKV. Realize the data for SSR, OKW, and BWV included 2011. AKV is only 2012 as the 2011 data was gone by the time I put this together.
> 
> AKV:
> Avg price/point (avg contract point price) $65.86
> Avg price/point (total dollar/total points) $64.75




Thank you so so much for this, I really appreciate it  its about what we thought we would end up paying so good to know we are on the right track and not kidding ourselves with a lower price in mind


----------



## Caren90

Disney st8 of mind said:


> Found out yesterday that we passed on our first contract!
> 
> Here's the details....
> 
> 200 VWL March UY  $55 pt.
> All 2012 points banked and all points going forward.
> 
> Listed on 10-19
> Offer made and accepted on 10-19
> Sent to ROFR 10-23
> Passed 11-19



That's a nice looking contract. Congratulations.

Stephen


----------



## vek239

We offered $62/pt on 225 June UY AKL on Nov 21; buyer accepted and it went to ROFR today!  No 2012 points.


----------



## moose615

Wish I read this thread before I made an offer, still happy with my first contract no matter the price but its currently in ROFR, submitted 11/8 so still have a few weeks, 150 SSR Sept UY 150 2012 pts and 2013 and beyond at $65 pt, if it closes the day it's suppose to close 1/4/13 then it'll be extra special, that day will be my DDs 5th birthday so even though I'm paying roughly $10 more per pt, still happy with it but ill do more research if I buy another contract in the future. Congrats to everyone who's passed ROFR lately


----------



## ninjagirl

dvcterry said:


> That is good to know, hopefully they keep our information.  I have not had good luck with a lot of resales.  After I put my offer in I get a call, and I hope to hear the good news, but only to hear, they decided to take contract off market or something like that.



The exact same thing happened to me on Wednesday. We placed an offer and apparently the guy told the broker that his wife was pissed about selling it and they wanted to take it off the market.  so frustrating.


----------



## margitmouse

JABEAR said:


> 50 point OKW  $57 per point
> August UY
> 50 2012 points
> 50 2013 points
> Seller Pays 2012 MF
> Buyer Pays Closing
> Sent to ROFR 10/1
> Waived by Disney 10/30
> Non-member (previous BCV member twice)



WOW!  Congratulations!
I got ROFR'd just 2 weeks before this for a higher price! Just goes to show how UY demand affects this, this was my second ROFR for a small March contract.

Still waiting to hear on our extended OKW. Not thrilled to be paying $66 pp....
but it's not $100!


----------



## Helenr

We are waiting for our offer to pass ROFR (we only have a few days left).

The details are:

160 SSR points (42 banked from '12, all '13 & '14 points), buyer pays MF & closing costs $55 pp


----------



## ninjagirl

So excited to announce that we're expecting again! This time at a new home resort! Once the contract is signed I'll gush the details but we can't possibly be more excited. A nearly perfect second contract is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Discomom703

ninjagirl said:


> So excited to announce that we're expecting again! This time at a new home resort! Once the contract is signed I'll gush the details but we can't possibly be more excited. A nearly perfect second contract is just what the doctor ordered.




Congrats!!!! I'm also waiting on mine for a 50pt BLT.. I'll be waiting for details..


----------



## Discomom703

Helenr said:


> We are waiting for our offer to pass ROFR (we only have a few days left).
> 
> The details are:
> 
> 160 SSR points (42 banked from '12, all '13 & '14 points), buyer pays MF & closing costs $55 pp



Thats a pretty nice contract.. at a good price point..  i got mine at 63.. and i'm happy with it.. considering the going rate for direct is now at $115 to $135 to $165 depending on resort.  i think SSR is $115 direct.     BLT is $135 i believe and GF can go for $165..  (that's just me speculating..)

Goodluck passing ROFR..  they hardly take SSR so far thats been reported here!


----------



## Pirate Fan

Can someone provide a phone number for Disney that i can contact to see where they stand on assigning me my membership number?


----------



## ninjagirl

Call member accounting. That's your best chance.


----------



## princesscinderella

Addonitis has struck again!!

We are adding on at SSR 150pts $58 - 300 pts for 13' and all forward.  
Buyer plays closing and 13' maintenance fees not 12'
It has 53 12' points banked from 11' but i'm not holding my breath that I wll be able to close and get a reservation before they expire 1/31

Sent to ROFR on 11/26/12


----------



## beadel

Just found out that our Disney exercised their right of first refusal on our 

OKW contract for 150 points, $50 per point, March year, seller paid 2012 fees and 300 points available in March 2013. 

Went through timeshare broker services. The contract took 60 days awaiting rofr because the contract was apparently lost the first time.

Kathy, Jim and Devon


----------



## THKlovesDisney

Pirate Fan said:
			
		

> Can someone provide a phone number for Disney that i can contact to see where they stand on assigning me my membership number?



We closed on November 12th and got our letter from MA in the mail on Saturday, November 24th. Just shy of 2 weeks.  Not sure when you closed, but it does seem to take 2 weeks. I was able to call MS yesterday and get onto the website.


----------



## MrsDisneyFanatic

beadel said:


> Just found out that our Disney exercised their right of first refusal on our
> 
> OKW contract for 150 points, $50 per point, March year, seller paid 2012 fees and 300 points available in March 2013.
> 
> Went through timeshare broker services. The contract took 60 days awaiting rofr because the contract was apparently lost the first time.
> 
> Kathy, Jim and Devon



Ugh, you aren't giving me hope! My offer for an OKW 2057 contract for $54 a point (310) points just got accepted by the seller. Now I'm worried I won't pass ROFR!


----------



## dvcterry

beadel said:


> Just found out that our Disney exercised their right of first refusal on our
> 
> OKW contract for 150 points, $50 per point, March year, seller paid 2012 fees and 300 points available in March 2013.
> 
> Went through timeshare broker services. The contract took 60 days awaiting rofr because the contract was apparently lost the first time.
> 
> Kathy, Jim and Devon



I am really sorry to hear that happened to you.  My first resale purchase took well over 30 days to pass ROFR.  I was never given an explanation why it took so long.  I hope you are able to find another contract and we can give you a nice 'welcome.'


----------



## Missyrose

MrsDisneyFanatic said:
			
		

> Ugh, you aren't giving me hope! My offer for an OKW 2057 contract for $54 a point (310) points just got accepted by the seller. Now I'm worried I won't pass ROFR!



They don't seem to be in the business of ROFRing the extended OKW contracts, just the ones that end in 2042 (so they can turn around and sell it as an extended contract.) So you may be just fine.


----------



## WDWLVR2

Found out today that I passed!  100 pts at WL  all 2012 and forward, June use. I am hoping to take advantage of the Annual Pass discount for DVC members that expires 12/31/12.  This is our first DVC and I am very excited....


----------



## disneyfm4

Our first resale contract went to Disney today for ROFR.  160 grand Californian points at $89 per point. 144 points available for 2012 and 160 from then on out.  June use year. Seller pays closing, buyer pays 2013 maintenance fees. Keeping our fingers crossed that we will finally be able to book a villa at the grand Californian!!!


----------



## moose615

disneyfm4 said:
			
		

> Our first resale contract went to Disney today for ROFR.  160 grand Californian points at $89 per point. 144 points available for 2012 and 160 from then on out.  June use year. Seller pays closing, buyer pays 2013 maintenance fees. Keeping our fingers crossed that we will finally be able to book a villa at the grand Californian!!!



I had to look into this also but with the June UY and by the time of closing you will be past the 100% banking period for your 2012 points, if you were not planning in using those pts this UY of course, you could still bank 50% or as I have seen there is a one time only banking exception through DVC, I wasn't sure if you knew this with it being your first resale.


----------



## DannysMom

moose615 said:
			
		

> I had to look into this also but with the June UY and by the time of closing you will be past the 100% banking period for your 2012 points, if you were not planning in using those pts this UY of course, you could still bank 50% or as I have seen there is a one time only banking exception through DVC, I wasn't sure if you knew this with it being your first resale.



You see to have old information.  There is now only 1 banking deadline.  For a June UY the banking deadline would be at the end of January.  Period.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## moose615

DannysMom said:
			
		

> You see to have old information.  There is now only 1 banking deadline.  For a June UY the banking deadline would be at the end of January.  Period.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Thank you for clearing that up, my resale closes beginning of jan for Sept UY so my banking deadline should be end of Feb by the chart I looked at, might be different now, so that post I quoted before, they would have to use their one time exception or lose all their 2012 points, is the correct?


----------



## DannysMom

moose615 said:
			
		

> Thank you for clearing that up, my resale closes beginning of jan for Sept UY so my banking deadline should be end of Feb by the chart I looked at, might be different now, so that post I quoted before, they would have to use their one time exception or lose all their 2012 points, is the correct?



For a September UY I believe the banking deadline would be at the end of April.  You can bank your points through the first 8 months of you use year.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!

ETA: there is a very good post in this forum titled "Understanding Use Year" search it out & read.  I would try to link it, but it is tricky to do with the DisBoards App.


----------



## moose615

DannysMom said:
			
		

> For a September UY I believe the banking deadline would be at the end of April.  You can bank your points through the first 8 months of you use year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Thank you again, I'll have to bank mine since I'm not using any till Oct


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I believe I read on some posts in the past that you can ask the current owner to bank the points now if you do not plan on using them in the current use year.  This way, they would not be lost.


----------



## Mississippian

WDWLVR2 said:


> Found out today that I passed!  100 pts at WL  all 2012 and forward, June use. I am hoping to take advantage of the Annual Pass discount for DVC members that expires 12/31/12.  This is our first DVC and I am very excited....


Price?


----------



## WonderinAland

We are waiting to close on a BWV resale, March UY. I knew there was no way I'd be able to bank the points myself at the end of this process, so I asked the sellers to bank the 2012 points for us when we had signed contracts. It required an addendum to the contracts, but did not really delay ROFR. Now just waiting...

Which leads to my question: once we do close, how long before the points show up, considering we are already members, adding to same UY? We don't need to wait for a membership number, but DVC does need to do its thing. These future points are burning a hole in my future pocket - I have plans for them!!


----------



## fmer55

WonderinAland said:


> We are waiting to close on a BWV resale, March UY. I knew there was no way I'd be able to bank the points myself at the end of this process, so I asked the sellers to bank the 2012 points for us when we had signed contracts. It required an addendum to the contracts, but did not really delay ROFR. Now just waiting...
> 
> Which leads to my question: once we do close, how long before the points show up, considering we are already members, adding to same UY? We don't need to wait for a membership number, but DVC does need to do its thing. These future points are burning a hole in my future pocket - I have plans for them!!



It doesn't seem to matter, they all still go in order. My second actually took longer than my original to load.


----------



## XGrumpy1

It is kinda cool, one day you log onto your account and the points are just there!

It is a lot easier than with a different use year, waiting for a member number, calling to see if the points are there yet, and more waiting!


----------



## mac_tlc

Should be ready to post the update info in the first thread in a few minutes. Heading down to WDW later this week for our annual Christmas pilgrammage -- 18 family members arriving & departing at various times during the next week, includung the first trip for my DGS. Should be exciting.

mac_tlc


----------



## rmcildw2m

Passed rofr on 11/27 for 50 points at HHI september use year


----------



## disneyfm4

moose615 said:
			
		

> I had to look into this also but with the June UY and by the time of closing you will be past the 100% banking period for your 2012 points, if you were not planning in using those pts this UY of course, you could still bank 50% or as I have seen there is a one time only banking exception through DVC, I wasn't sure if you knew this with it being your first resale.



Yes, I was concerned about the timing too, some I made it part of the contract.  If it gets through Disney, sellers are required to bank the points before we go to closing.  That be well before the Jan 31 banking deadline.  Thanks


----------



## Pirate Fan

A package from Florida is out on the truck for delivery today.  I am pretty sure that it is our membership package.  Can't wait to get home from work.


----------



## wrigleyville

AKV-160 points, Dec UY, 160 2011 + 160 2012, $64/pt...cleared ROFR this week.


----------



## WDWLVR2

$67/pt


----------



## WDWLVR2

Mississippian said:


> Price?


$67/pt


----------



## tiffrobyn

Contract signed today!

100 SSR (Mar), $55, 28 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf, using Fidelity


----------



## moose615

tiffrobyn said:
			
		

> Contract signed today!
> 
> 100 SSR (Mar), $55, 28 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf, using Fidelity



I'm def going to go through fidelity on any future resales, I didn't do enough research before, either way I'm happy but I did over pay on mine, but next time ill be better informed, great contract


----------



## MickeyFan612

moose615 said:


> I'm def going to go through fidelity on any future resales, I didn't do enough research before, either way I'm happy but I did over pay on mine, but next time ill be better informed, great contract



Dont beat yourself up too hard... You may have paid 65 / point whereas tiffrobyn paid only 55 but yours has all 2012 points while hers is missing 75% of the 2012 points!  Those points hold great value!!  My point is that you can't put all of your effort into a low price/point. Good luck w/ your next contract!


----------



## MickeyFan612

wrigleyville said:


> AKV-160 points, Dec UY, 160 2011 + 160 2012, $64/pt...cleared ROFR this week.



This is an awesome deal w/ all those extra points!  Congrats


----------



## moose615

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> Dont beat yourself up too hard... You may have paid 65 / point whereas tiffrobyn paid only 55 but yours has all 2012 points while hers is missing 75% of the 2012 points!  Those points hold great value!!  My point is that you can't put all of your effort into a low price/point. Good luck w/ your next contract!



Thank you, I'm excited about being close to finally being a DVC member so no matter what I'm happy, but you just made me feel a lot better about it, but now that I've seen more research, I'll  do more leg work next time lol


----------



## tigergrad

Anxiously awaiting ROFR. 255 SSR April UY. 170 2012 points banked to 2013. Full 2013 points. $55 per point. Using Fidelity. Sent to Disney for ROFR on Nov. 9.


----------



## moose615

tigergrad said:
			
		

> Anxiously awaiting ROFR. 255 SSR April UY. 170 2012 points banked to 2013. Full 2013 points. $55 per point. Using Fidelity. Sent to Disney for ROFR on Nov. 9.



Mine was sent in on the 8th so we should both here something really soon


----------



## tigergrad

Hope so. Want to reserve something nice for a family trip to celebrate our 
30th wedding anniversary in June. Afraid what we want will be gone before our contract closes. That's why we went for a contract with 2012 and 2013 points so we could all (9 of us)  stay a full week. Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## moose615

tigergrad said:
			
		

> Hope so. Want to reserve something nice for a family trip to celebrate our
> 30th wedding anniversary in June. Afraid what we want will be gone before our contract closes. That's why we went for a contract with 2012 and 2013 points so we could all (9 of us)  stay a full week. Keeping our fingers crossed.



We had a trip planned for early march and I knew everything at BLT would be gone before I closed so I went ahead and rented points, but we have another trip in mind to use the actual points on, Good luck


----------



## tiffrobyn

moose615 said:


> I'm def going to go through fidelity on any future resales, I didn't do enough research before, either way I'm happy but I did over pay on mine, but next time ill be better informed, great contract



I feel like I overpaid on my first contract so I was a little more selective this time. I made four other offers that didn't work out before coming to a deal on this one.


----------



## ninjagirl

Officially playing the waiting game. Our second contract is 100 pts SSR (March) $55/pt all 2013 points and forward, buyer pays MF and closing. We purchased through Fidelity.


----------



## saintstickets

Mississippian said:


> Price?


  Where located in Mississippi?  We are in Petal.


----------



## Pirate Fan

Pirate Fan said:


> A package from Florida is out on the truck for delivery today.  I am pretty sure that it is our membership package.  Can't wait to get home from work.



Unfortunately, the package referred to turned out to be some additional luggage tags for our trip coming up on 12/8.   BUT, on Saturday our membership number did arrive in the mail.  We registered on the member site and they told us that we could go to the sales center at Saratoga Springs to get our membership cards printed out.  We are hoping to be able to go to the Merry Mixer on 12/11.


----------



## ninjagirl

ninjagirl said:


> Officially playing the waiting game. Our second contract is 100 pts SSR (March) $55/pt all 2013 points and forward, buyer pays MF and closing. We purchased through Fidelity.



Through the contract documents, we just found out that this contract has 100 2012 points on it that weren't listed on the listing! They'll expire 2/28/13 but we have a trip planned on 2/16/13-2/24/16 and so we'll be able to use these to upgrade our room or rent out. It was such a nice surprise!


----------



## tigergrad

Just got the email that we passed ROFR. Awaiting closing documents. What an awesome Christmas gift.


----------



## moose615

tigergrad said:
			
		

> Just got the email that we passed ROFR. Awaiting closing documents. What an awesome Christmas gift.



Congrats, hoping to hear something on mine today since it was sent the day before yours.


----------



## DougEMG

ninjagirl said:


> Through the contract documents, we just found out that this contract has 100 2012 points on it that weren't listed on the listing! They'll expire 2/28/13 but we have a trip planned on 2/16/13-2/24/16 and so we'll be able to use these to upgrade our room or rent out. It was such a nice surprise!



Congrats, that was a nice little bonus.  Happened to me on a contract once as well.


----------



## moose615

tigergrad said:
			
		

> Just got the email that we passed ROFR. Awaiting closing documents. What an awesome Christmas gift.



I just got my email, Passed ROFR!!!!!! That just made my day, can't wait to close now


----------



## tigergrad

Congrats Moose615! Merry Christmas.


----------



## glokitty

glokitty said:


> So excited, I have another contract in the works. Already own resales of:
> 500 SSR
> 50 OKW
> 50 BWV
> 30 BCV
> Since travelling with many family members, I'm finding the smaller contracts not big enough to do much with. May end up adding points to them (or selling) some day.
> 
> As of today I am waiting to hear about ROFR on:
> 150 VWL (Mar) $54, 121 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/12)



Passed ROFR today!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

moose615 said:


> I just got my email, Passed ROFR!!!!!! That just made my day, can't wait to close now



Congratulations!  Nice christmas present!

-Virginia


----------



## gmg1999

So, it was 3 weeks exactly!! Just got an e-mail today from Fidelity that Disney waived our ROFR!! We now are owners of SSR. Sellers were asking $60, we negotiated at $50 for 160 points, August use year!!  Submitted on Nov. 13, passed on December 4. Yeah!!  Now, we have to get the hang of this Vacation Club, since we are newbies!


----------



## silmarg

gmg1999 said:
			
		

> So, it was 3 weeks exactly!! Just got an e-mail today from Fidelity that Disney waived our ROFR!! We now are owners of SSR. Sellers were asking $60, we negotiated at $50 for 160 points, August use year!!  Submitted on Nov. 13, passed on December 4. Yeah!!  Now, we have to get the hang of this Vacation Club, since we are newbies!



I had my eye on that contract, but am waiting for the new year to start nibbling on 160 pt aug SSRs contracts


----------



## undfan

(Thanks for keeping up with all this info - - - just a slight correction to the "undfan okw 230 June pass rofr" entry updated in post #1 - - - buyer and seller split just closing - - - not mf  - - - minor modification but didn't want to inadvertantly mislead anyone. Thanks again for keeping up with all this "stuff" - - -  am surprised you can keep all the info together as well as you do!- - - it is a very valuable service to many!


----------



## hfehr1s

hfehr1s said:


> Just sent to Disney ...
> 
> 160 points -March Use Year -Saratoga @ $55 per point with all 2012 points (banked) 160 each year after - seller paying MF's and buyer/seller splitting closing
> 
> Really hoping this one makes it through since our last one at OKW got taken back... actually I'm glad though b/c this is a better contract for us anyway!



Heard from Fidelity on Tuesday(Dec 4) that we passed ROFR!! Took almost the full 30 but worth the wait!! We are so excited!!


----------



## DougEMG

hfehr1s said:


> Heard from Fidelity on Tuesday(Dec 4) that we passed ROFR!! Took almost the full 30 but worth the wait!! We are so excited!!



Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## beadel

We just signed a contract for Animal Kingdom Villas.  180 points.  Dec. use year.  180 points banked from 2011 that must be used by Dec. 2013, 180 points from 2012, and 180 points for December 2013 and onward. $63.88 per point.  Sellers paid maintenance for 2011 and 2012.  Buyer will pay 2013.  Buyer will pay closing. 

Jim and Kitty Bauer


----------



## moose615

beadel said:
			
		

> We just signed a contract for Animal Kingdom Villas.  180 points.  Dec. use year.  180 points banked from 2011 that must be used by Dec. 2013, 180 points from 2012, and 180 points for December 2013 and onward. $63.88 per point.  Sellers paid maintenance for 2011 and 2012.  Buyer will pay 2013.  Buyer will pay closing.
> 
> Jim and Kitty Bauer



That's a great contract congrats


----------



## bustahog

After going back and forth for the last 3 years we finally decided to purchase a resale contract.  We found a contract for SSR (558 points for 2012 (350 + 208 banked 2011) + 350 for 2013).  $63.5ppt. buyer pays MF and closing cost.  The family is extremely excited especially the wife.  Now just playing the waiting game.


----------



## G2MAmber

bustahog said:
			
		

> After going back and forth for the last 3 years we finally decided to purchase a resale contract.  We found a contract for SSR (558 points for 2012 (350 + 208 banked 2011) + 350 for 2013).  $63.5ppt. buyer pays MF and closing cost.  The family is extremely excited especially the wife.  Now just playing the waiting game.



Congrats to you!  Sounds like a great contract you will enjoy for many many years!  Crossing fingers for a quick reply back and not too long of a wait!


----------



## Jasonkat

beadel said:


> We just signed a contract for Animal Kingdom Villas.  180 points.  Dec. use year.  180 points banked from 2011 that must be used by Dec. 2013, 180 points from 2012, and 180 points for December 2013 and onward. $63.88 per point.  Sellers paid maintenance for 2011 and 2012.  Buyer will pay 2013.  Buyer will pay closing.
> 
> Jim and Kitty Bauer



Is that the listing on Fidelity?  There were two identical contracts both for $68.

If you got them to agree to 63.88 I think I may make the same offer because that's a pretty good deal.  I thought $68 was too high so didn't even try.


----------



## GOOFY D

Jasonkat said:


> Is that the listing on Fidelity?  There were two identical contracts both for $68.
> 
> If you got them to agree to 63.88 I think I may make the same offer because that's a pretty good deal.  I thought $68 was too high so didn't even try.



Never hurts to offer.  A $5 discount on an offer is not unheard of.


----------



## DannysMom

GOOFY D said:
			
		

> Never hurts to offer.  A $5 discount on an offer is not unheard of.



Indeed.  $5 less per point is a pretty standard offer, unless the contract is priced to sell.  That was the difference between listing price & selling price on the contract I bought this past summer.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## bighoo93

DannysMom said:
			
		

> Indeed.  $5 less per point is a pretty standard offer, unless the contract is priced to sell.  That was the difference between listing price & selling price on the contract I bought this past summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



The difference between the asking price and what I offered (and eventually paid) was $13 per point a few months ago. Offers should not be based at all on asking price. Offer what you believe the contract is worth. If someone rejects that offer, move on to another contract. There is always another one.


----------



## DannysMom

bighoo93 said:
			
		

> The difference between the asking price and what I offered (and eventually paid) was $13 per point a few months ago. Offers should not be based at all on asking price. Offer what you believe the contract is worth. If someone rejects that offer, move on to another contract. There is always another one.



Absolutely agree.  Offer what you are willing to pay, regardless of list price.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## tjcat

Wow, that was quick!
Submitted 11/19
Passed ROFR 12/11
SSR 50 points February use year $60 per point


----------



## Lizard Valley

Lizard Valley said:


> My first contract! Woohoo!
> 
> SSR 100 Aug 45$ - passed ROFR this week (Oct 30)



Update:  Closed Nov 26, got my member number by calling Member Administration yesterday, and got set up online with my 1 time activation pin today.  And guess what?  On top of the full 100 2012 UY points, there are 100 banked points in my contract that I didn't know about!!   So I've made my first reservation for 2 months from now with my first choice 

Once I was all set up, my other DVC (that just closed 4 days ago, and is a different U/Y) was already showing up online, but the points weren't loaded yet.  I'll be booking the second part of my vacation with the banked points from that one.  

I'm deliriously happy right now!
Thanks for everyone's help!!


----------



## moose615

Lizard Valley said:
			
		

> Update:  Closed Nov 26, got my member number by calling Member Administration yesterday, and got set up online with my 1 time activation pin today.  And guess what?  On top of the full 100 2012 UY points, there are 100 banked points in my contract that I didn't know about!!   So I've made my first reservation for 2 months from now with my first choice
> 
> Once I was all set up, my other DVC (that just closed on 4 days ago, and is a different U/Y) was already showing up online, but the points weren't loaded yet.  I'll be booking the second part of my vacation with the banked points from that one.
> 
> I'm deliriously happy right now!
> Thanks for everyone's help!!



Wow that is awesome, congrats, only read one other story like that recently.


----------



## undchefreak

Heard from TSS that my contract passed ROFR today.  Submitted 11/15, passed 12/11.  OKW  (2042) 100 pt contract, June UY, 109 current pts, 100 2013, buyer pays 2013 MF and closing, seller paid 2012 MF.  It's a little higher than I wanted to pay ($2/pt more), but it has more points to use this year, and as long as I get signed in on-line by 1/31 I can bank most of those into next year (if I don't use them first).  

If I can get signed on before my trip at the end of January, I'd like to book some rooms for myself with basically zero preferences (I'd like a washer in the room-so a 1 bedroom-my last day there, but that's it, I'd stay anywhere for any number of days under 100 pts total).

Can't wait for my first trip home!


----------



## Dikran

Passed ROFR today! First contract and super excited! 

157 pts at BWV, 272 currently available and all future pts. 61$pp March UY. Bought thru TTS.

Now I hope we can close in time to get our discounted PAPs!


----------



## tjcat

undchefreak said:


> Heard from TSS that my contract passed ROFR today.  Submitted 11/15, passed 12/11.  OKW  (2042) 100 pt contract, June UY, 109 current pts, 100 2013, buyer pays 2013 MF and closing, seller paid 2012 MF.  It's a little higher than I wanted to pay ($2/pt more), but it has more points to use this year, and as long as I get signed in on-line by 1/31 I can bank most of those into next year (if I don't use them first).
> 
> If I can get signed on before my trip at the end of January, I'd like to book some rooms for myself with basically zero preferences (I'd like a washer in the room-so a 1 bedroom-my last day there, but that's it, I'd stay anywhere for any number of days under 100 pts total).
> 
> Can't wait for my first trip home!



Congrats on your contract, I also paid a little more for my add on but wanted the same use year so I am happy with that and I still paid half of what I would have paid if I bought direct!


----------



## mac_tlc

undfan said:


> (Thanks for keeping up with all this info - - - just a slight correction to the "undfan okw 230 June pass rofr" entry updated in post #1 - - - buyer and seller split just closing - - - not mf  - - - minor modification but didn't want to inadvertantly mislead anyone. Thanks again for keeping up with all this "stuff" - - -  am surprised you can keep all the info together as well as you do!- - - it is a very valuable service to many!



Thanks undfan for keeping me honest. I'll catch that change in the next update. 

mac_tlc


----------



## pathways25

We just got our first DVC contract back in August and addonitis has already hit.  We just passed ROFR on two more contracts, yay!  Again, a big thanks to all of you who post ROFR prices.  It's such a big help to know where the market is at!

310 BCV (Apr) $44, 21 '11 pts, 198 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 10/3, passed 11/27)

190 BCV (Apr) $46, 0 '11 pts, 110 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 9/26, passed 11/27)


The broker botched the paperwork on the first submission and I didn't start asking questions until 4 weeks had passed.  They had to resubmit everything on 10/26.  Fortunately, Member Services was very helpful and let me bank the remaining 2012 points 1 1/2 weeks late.


----------



## DannysMom

pathways25 said:
			
		

> We just got our first DVC contract back in August and addonitis has already hit.  We just passed ROFR on two more contracts, yay!  Again, a big thanks to all of you who post ROFR prices.  It's such a big help to know where the market is at!
> 
> 310 BCV (Apr) $44, 21 '11 pts, 198 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 10/3, passed 11/27)
> 
> 190 BCV (Apr) $46, 0 '11 pts, 110 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 9/26, passed 11/27)
> 
> The broker botched the paperwork on the first submission and I didn't start asking questions until 4 weeks had passed.  They had to resubmit everything on 10/26.  Fortunately, Member Service was very helpful and let me bank the remaining 2012 points 1 1/2 weeks late.



Wow, great prices you got for BCV! Congrats.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Lizard Valley

44$ and 46$??? For BCV?? Please tell me that's a typo !

You're my heeeero!

Where in the world did you find those? They ROFRd mine at the same time for 59/pt, with fewer available points...


----------



## pathways25

Lizard Valley said:


> 44$ and 46$??? For BCV?? Please tell me that's a typo !
> 
> You're my heeeero!
> 
> Where in the world did you find those? They ROFRd mine at the same time for 59/pt, with fewer available points...



I actually got them both from a bankruptcy estate sale.  I wasn't planning on buying more after our previous BCV contract, but the price was sooo good and the UY lined up exactly with our other BCV contract.


----------



## silmarg

DDDDDDDAMN these r some good prices!


----------



## Firepath

Wow, I guess those bankruptcy sales are worth the wait! Congrats to everyone who passed this week.


----------



## silmarg

pathways25 said:
			
		

> I actually got them both from a bankruptcy estate sale.  I wasn't planning on buying more after our previous BCV contract, but the price was sooo good and the UY lined up exactly with our other BCV contract.



How'd u learn of the bankruptcy sale?


----------



## XGrumpy1

Wow, I want one like that!

I have seen bankruptcy DVC on auction websites before, but I have never been brave enough to bid on one.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Lizard Valley said:


> Update:  Closed Nov 26, got my member number by calling Member Administration yesterday, and got set up online with my 1 time activation pin today.  And guess what?  On top of the full 100 2012 UY points, there are 100 banked points in my contract that I didn't know about!!   So I've made my first reservation for 2 months from now with my first choice
> 
> Once I was all set up, my other DVC (that just closed 4 days ago, and is a different U/Y) was already showing up online, but the points weren't loaded yet.  I'll be booking the second part of my vacation with the banked points from that one.
> 
> I'm deliriously happy right now!
> Thanks for everyone's help!!



Congrats on your great deals...the extra points make that one an over the top Good deal!


----------



## TinkandGoofy'sMom

Our offer for 150 points at SSR has been accepted by the seller! $55/point, all of 2012, and 2013 points available, buyer pays closing and 2013 maintenance fees.  Hoping this one passes ROFR..........I'll let you know!


----------



## DougEMG

pathways25 said:


> We just got our first DVC contract back in August and addonitis has already hit.  We just passed ROFR on two more contracts, yay!  Again, a big thanks to all of you who post ROFR prices.  It's such a big help to know where the market is at!
> 
> 310 BCV (Apr) $44, 21 '11 pts, 198 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 10/3, passed 11/27)
> 
> 190 BCV (Apr) $46, 0 '11 pts, 110 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and split 2012 mf (sub 9/26, passed 11/27)
> 
> 
> The broker botched the paperwork on the first submission and I didn't start asking questions until 4 weeks had passed.  They had to resubmit everything on 10/26.  Fortunately, Member Services was very helpful and let me bank the remaining 2012 points 1 1/2 weeks late.



Those are very impressive prices for BCV. I'm amazed they never got ROFR. Congrats


----------



## Missyrose

DougEMG said:
			
		

> Those are very impressive prices for BCV. I'm amazed they never got ROFR. Congrats



If it was a bankruptcy sale, Disney doesn't typically like to get tied in situations like that.


----------



## scrap disney

I am a little late in posting but I just wanted to add my information since this thread was SUPER HELPFUL in helping us to decide how much to bid.  I don't think I ever would have ventured into the DVC resale market without this site.  We closed a few weeks ago.

160 SSR Aug, 160 2012 pts and all points going forward, paid $51 per point, buyer paid closing fees, seller paid 2012 maintenance fees

Looking forward to booking our first trip!


----------



## margitmouse

Sorry for the delay in reporting back, i've been out of touch!!

Our 75 Pt, March,2057 OKW passed ROFR
submitted 10/29, heard back 11/27 - i was surprised to see an extended contract take the full 30 days...... but, I just looked back, and the 27th was a Tuesday - in keeping with what others have been reporting.
Pd 66/ppt - initially not thrilled with the price, but still less than retail, and we got our UY!!
Thanks again to everyone  who reports on here- you've been a great help. Its also wonderful to see others get their own piece of the magic!
Happy Holidays to all....


----------



## myxdvz

Decided to post if it comes thru ROFR. My fear of jinxing the deal won!


----------



## jkpatrick

Not my purchases, but a coworker's, they passed ROFR.

AKV-100 pts, Oct UY, $67
18 pts from 2011/12
All points going foward
Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
Submitted in October, passed ROFR in middle of Nov.

BCV-80 pts, Oct UY, $75
80 pts from 2011/12
All points going foward
Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
Submitted in October, passed ROFR in middle of Nov.


----------



## undchefreak

myxdvz said:


> Decided to post if it comes thru ROFR. My fear of jinxing the deal won!



No promblem, I did the same thing after my first contract was ROFR'd.


----------



## vek239

vek239 said:


> We offered $62/pt on 225 June UY AKL on Nov 21; buyer accepted and it went to ROFR today!  No 2012 points.



Got the word today we made it through ROFR!


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Received word today we passed ROFR. VWL 50 points at $66 per point. The use year and resort match what we currently own and it was exactly the amount of points we were looking for.  Feel so relieved.


----------



## lovin'fl

Bought 75 HH points (2 contracts totaling 75 points) a year ago (we are on the passed ROFR list) and we had planned to add on more at some point.  With all the talk of Disney maybe changing the DVC rules soon, we decided to look into adding points ASAP.  I was wanting to just add 25-50 and buy direct, but DH can't bring himself to pay $80/point.  So we found an 88 point resale with Aug UY and just made offer.  They have it priced pretty high at $63/point and we only paid $50/point last year for our 75 point contract, so we offered $53/point and asked them to pay 2013 dues since they used most 2013 points but borrowed 2014 points for a trip they must have cancelled (so there are points for 13 but not many for 14).  We will pay cc which are high with this particular company.  Will post back if they accept our offer.  

edit to add: they already accepted our offer...but I am not sure how I feel about only having 82/88 points for 2013 and 21/88 points for 2014....having second thoughts.  Direct at Disney would get us all points for 2012, 2013 and 2014.  CC would be $30 versus the $750 with this resale company.

Edit: we are going to move forward...will post back when we go to ROFR.


----------



## disneyfm4

disneyfm4 said:
			
		

> Our first resale contract went to Disney today for ROFR.  160 grand Californian points at $89 per point. 144 points available for 2012 and 160 from then on out.  June use year. Seller pays closing, buyer pays 2013 maintenance fees. Keeping our fingers crossed that we will finally be able to book a villa at the grand Californian!!!



Got the email yesterday that we passed ROFR!!!  Submitted to Disney on Nov 27 and got word back that we passed on Dec 18...21 day turn around. Given all the posts here lately, sounds like Disney is trying to clear the books before Christmas!


----------



## Jasonkat

My patience has paid off.  This deal hasn't even been submitted for ROFR yet, but since VWL never gets ROFR'd I feel pretty safe (according to the other thread Disney has ROFR'd two VWL contracts for 300 points since 6/1/2010).

I made 3 offers that didn't work out over a period of two months before finally landing this deal.

200 VWL: August use year, all 2011, 2012, 2013 pts (400 pts available now, 200 more coming August 1, 2013).  $55 per point.  Buyer pays closing and MFs

It will take until mid-Feb to close and I don't know how long until Disney makes the ownership change and I can book something, but I should have enough time to book something and head down to WDW before 7/31/13 when the 2011 pts expire.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

disneyfm4 said:


> Got the email yesterday that we passed ROFR!!!  Submitted to Disney on Nov 27 and got word back that we passed on Dec 18...21 day turn around. Given all the posts here lately, sounds like Disney is trying to clear the books before Christmas!



I sure hope so.  Mine got submitted on 12/4.  I don't know y'all did it.  This wait is horrible.  Congratulations all of you that passed!

-Virginia


----------



## 312BillB

scrap disney said:


> I am a little late in posting but I just wanted to add my information since this thread was SUPER HELPFUL in helping us to decide how much to bid.  I don't think I ever would have ventured into the DVC resale market without this site.  We closed a few weeks ago.
> 
> 160 SSR Aug, 160 2012 pts and all points going forward, paid $51 per point, buyer paid closing fees, seller paid 2012 maintenance fees
> 
> Looking forward to booking our first trip!



I second your comment on this site, what a resource!!  My offer was sent for ROFR today on a 200 pt SSR contract @ $50 per point, full 2012 points available and beyond, Dec use year.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF's.  

I was trying to snag a 250 point contract June UY with full 2012 points, but in mid-negotiation, somebody offered full price to seller of $60.  Ugh!!


----------



## DannysMom

Jasonkat said:
			
		

> My patience has paid off.  This deal hasn't even been submitted for ROFR yet, but since VWL never gets ROFR'd I feel pretty safe (according to the other thread Disney has ROFR'd two VWL contracts for 300 points since 6/1/2010).
> 
> I made 3 offers that didn't work out over a period of two months before finally landing this deal.
> 
> 200 VWL: August use year, all 2011, 2012, 2013 pts (400 pts available now, 200 more coming August 1, 2013).  $55 per point.  Buyer pays closing and MFs
> 
> It will take until mid-Feb to close and I don't know how long until Disney makes the ownership change and I can book something, but I should have enough time to book something and head down to WDW before 7/31/13 when the 2011 pts expire.



Great deal!  Hope the no ROFR trend at VWL continues for you!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## zavandor

312BillB said:


> I was trying to snag a 250 point contract June UY with full 2012 points, but in mid-negotiation, somebody offered full price to seller of $60.  Ugh!!



I noticed that prices went up a bit in the latest months. It took me a lot of offers to find a contract for a price I was confortable with. My first contract was a small one (65 points), with half banked points from previous year and I paid 50$ per point. I could sell it now for 65$ per point easily. I know because I made offers on small contracts that sold for asking price around that price.

I've just sent my documents signed to ROFR for an addon to SSR, 150 points with December UY.
It has 275 points available: 125 points banked from 2011 and full points for current UY. I'll pay closing and 2013 MF. Price is 58$ per point. 
Not a big deal, but if I value the banked points 10$ per point, the price goes down to 50$ per point.


----------



## z28wiz

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Bought 75 HH points (2 contracts totaling 75 points) a year ago (we are on the passed ROFR list) and we had planned to add on more at some point.  With all the talk of Disney maybe changing the DVC rules soon, we decided to look into adding points ASAP.  I was wanting to just add 25-50 and buy direct, but DH can't bring himself to pay $80/point.  So we found an 88 point resale with Aug UY and just made offer.  They have it priced pretty high at $63/point and we only paid $50/point last year for our 75 point contract, so we offered $53/point and asked them to pay 2013 dues since they used most 2013 points but borrowed 2014 points for a trip they must have cancelled (so there are points for 13 but not many for 14).  We will pay cc which are high with this particular company.  Will post back if they accept our offer.
> 
> edit to add: they already accepted our offer...but I am not sure how I feel about only having 82/88 points for 2013 and 21/88 points for 2014....having second thoughts.  Direct at Disney would get us all points for 2012, 2013 and 2014.  CC would be $30 versus the $750 with this resale company.
> 
> Edit: we are going to move forward...will post back when we go to ROFR.



FYI that's my contract lol


----------



## lovin'fl

z28wiz said:


> FYI that's my contract lol



LOL!  I hope we don't get ROFR'd...and I hope Disney sends it through ROFR quickly...I hate the ROFR wait. 

I can't wait to book a trip...working on DH for a holiday 2013 trip though DH would prefer a warm weather trip.  

And the closing costs turned out to be a bit less than estimated...yay!!!!


----------



## DougEMG

Jasonkat said:


> My patience has paid off.  This deal hasn't even been submitted for ROFR yet, but since VWL never gets ROFR'd I feel pretty safe (according to the other thread Disney has ROFR'd two VWL contracts for 300 points since 6/1/2010).
> 
> I made 3 offers that didn't work out over a period of two months before finally landing this deal.
> 
> 200 VWL: August use year, all 2011, 2012, 2013 pts (400 pts available now, 200 more coming August 1, 2013).  $55 per point.  Buyer pays closing and MFs
> 
> It will take until mid-Feb to close and I don't know how long until Disney makes the ownership change and I can book something, but I should have enough time to book something and head down to WDW before 7/31/13 when the 2011 pts expire.



Congrats, nice deal.


----------



## belias21

glokitty said:


> So excited, I have another contract in the works. Already own resales of:
> 500 SSR
> 50 OKW
> 50 BWV
> 30 BCV
> Since travelling with many family members, I'm finding the smaller contracts not big enough to do much with. May end up adding points to them (or selling) some day.
> 
> As of today I am waiting to hear about ROFR on:
> 150 VWL (Mar) $54, 121 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/12)



If you're ever looking for someone to take that 50 OKW off your hands...


----------



## mort1331

Recieved our email yesterday, passed with a loaded SSR 220 Apr UY all 2011,2012,2013. buyer pays closing and 2013mf. 
Our first contract so very happy, passed in 21days so hope everything goes and cleared to book mid/late Jan.


----------



## htmlkid

312BillB said:


> I second your comment on this site, what a resource!!  My offer was sent for ROFR today on a 200 pt SSR contract @ $50 per point, full 2012 points available and beyond, Dec use year.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF's.
> 
> I was trying to snag a 250 point contract June UY with full 2012 points, but in mid-negotiation, somebody offered full price to seller of $60.  Ugh!!



Hey that is still a great deal


----------



## 312BillB

htmlkid said:


> Hey that is still a great deal



Not as good as this one, listed on Fidelity's website 

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort 	$1,280.00 	160pts $8.00/pt Aug. 12-215, 13-160, 14-160 	1353931


----------



## silmarg

312BillB said:


> Not as good as this one, listed on Fidelity's website
> 
> Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort 	$1,280.00 	160pts $8.00/pt Aug. 12-215, 13-160, 14-160 	1353931



While I am holding out a few months before I start looking for another DVC contract... I really want SSR 160 Aug... so I had to call Fidelity to get the details on this one...

It was a typo.  Its supposed to be $58.. and its sold.


----------



## splash0mtn

Seller accepted, documents signed and it was sent to Dinsey for ROFR on November 20th and I'm STILL WAITING!!!    ...can you hear my fingers tapping......


----------



## pmaurer74

Jasonkat said:


> My patience has paid off.  This deal hasn't even been submitted for ROFR yet, but since VWL never gets ROFR'd I feel pretty safe (according to the other thread Disney has ROFR'd two VWL contracts for 300 points since 6/1/2010).
> 
> I made 3 offers that didn't work out over a period of two months before finally landing this deal.
> 
> 200 VWL: August use year, all 2011, 2012, 2013 pts (400 pts available now, 200 more coming August 1, 2013).  $55 per point.  Buyer pays closing and MFs
> 
> It will take until mid-Feb to close and I don't know how long until Disney makes the ownership change and I can book something, but I should have enough time to book something and head down to WDW before 7/31/13 when the 2011 pts expire.



Awesome deal! We are considering VWL as well so I have been watching.


----------



## jenna9906

Hi, I'm new here. We submitted a contract through Fidelity to Disney for BCV @ $70/point for 160 points on 12/14. We pay 2013's MF and closing. It has a Feb. UY, all 2012 points are banked and 2013 points will be available. There are also 125 2011 points available but they will expire in Jan. Zero chance the contract will be ours before then, right?


----------



## z28wiz

jenna9906 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here. We submitted a contract through Fidelity to Disney for BCV @ $70/point for 160 points on 12/14. We pay 2013's MF and closing. It has a Feb. UY, all 2012 points are banked and 2013 points will be available. There are also 125 2011 points available but they will expire in Jan. Zero chance the contract will be ours before then, right?



Zero chance it takes at least 60 days


----------



## GoofyJ

We submitted Nov. 24 ish and heard today it was taken by Disney. 150 pts '12, 300 '13, 150 '14 at $50 pp.

Now we have to start over again.:


----------



## dvcterry

jenna9906 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. We submitted a contract through Fidelity to Disney for BCV @ $70/point for 160 points on 12/14. We pay 2013's MF and closing. It has a Feb. UY, all 2012 points are banked and 2013 points will be available. There are also 125 2011 points available but they will expire in Jan. Zero chance the contract will be ours before then, right?



Hi there, 
Although our resales have taken the typical 30 day rofr time frame and then a few weeks after to close, we did have one instance in which rofr was waived about 10 days in.  From there we closed very quickly with the title company and about two days later the points were loaded under my membership.  It happened much faster than we had expected and were delighted.  There is no way to predict if something like this can happen.  I would hope that you get to use those 2011 points though.  We had used the same broker and in that regard the communication was excellent and they worked through any concerns I had.  Good luck to you.


----------



## miyta

dvcterry said:


> Hi there,
> Although our resales have taken the typical 30 day rofr time frame and then a few weeks after to close, we did have one instance in which rofr was waived about 10 days in.  From there we closed very quickly with the title company and about two days later the points were loaded under my membership.  It happened much faster than we had expected and were delighted.  There is no way to predict if something like this can happen.  I would hope that you get to use those 2011 points though.  We had used the same broker and in that regard the communication was excellent and they worked through any concerns I had.  Good luck to you.



Any chance the seller would be able to book something for the buyer while it is sale pending?
Not sure the seller would desire to but maybe?


----------



## bcarpenter

Got through ROFR for 160 points at Grand Californian for $90/point for an almost stripped contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

miyta said:


> Any chance the seller would be able to book something for the buyer while it is sale pending?
> Not sure the seller would desire to but maybe?



I don't think there can be any vacations booked as it goes through closing...they'd have to book the trip and then take it before they could go to closing...I believe.


----------



## WonderinAland

We passed ROFR in early November and still haven't closed. Our seller just doesn't seem motivated to get his contract in. (Actually, he did finally return it, but 2 pages were done incorrectly. And though the pages to correct were over-nighted, we're still waiting... And, no, he is not a "foreigner.")
It's looking doubtful that we'll get to use 60 points that expire before March. And I keep checking availability for Spring Break. *sigh*


----------



## a742246

I would give you a small chance that you will have those points in time.

But you still got a great deal!  Wish you luck.


----------



## jenna9906

Thanks for the replies. The points weren't on the listing but are on the contract. So, we're not looking at them as a loss but more like a very awesome bonus if we could have been able to use them. 

Good Luck to everyone waiting for their contracts!


----------



## zavandor

miyta said:
			
		

> Any chance the seller would be able to book something for the buyer while it is sale pending?
> Not sure the seller would desire to but maybe?



I think that if a reservation is booked in the future, the contract cannot be closed.


----------



## marie1981

What about buying a RCI certificate ? It is good for 2 years.

But I have no idea if it can be bought and transfer during the buying process...


----------



## ninjagirl

Any change in the current point status would result in an addendum needing to be filed. It happened to us when we realized we weren't going to be closed in time to bank the points ourselves. The seller and the buyer signed an addendum and it was sent to Disney to be added to our contract documents. It didn't result in a delay but you definitely can't close with a pending vacation. Our BLT contract took 47 days from start to finish.


----------



## lovin'fl

The contract we are buying went to ROFR today. 

88 HHI (Aug) $53, no '12 pts, 82 '13 pts, 21 '14 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '13 mf (sub 12/26) member, Fidelity


----------



## splash0mtn

Submitted to Disney on November 20 and Disney waived the ROFR on December 18th.  (I guess I missed the email from Fidelity as I just found out today!!!)  100 SSR Aug UY at $54 I'm paying closing.  No points for 2012, but has everything going foward.   Not the best deal I have seen, but I'm happy as it is sometimes difficult to get these smaller point :cool1contracts.  I just saw another contract similiar to this one that sold for $67, so I guess I"m feeling better.   

The final doucments should arrive this week to be signed, so back to the waiting game!


----------



## tiffrobyn

tiffrobyn said:
			
		

> Contract signed today!
> 
> 100 SSR (Mar), $55, 28 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf, using Fidelity



Just found out that we passed ROFR! Yeah!


----------



## SpectroMan71

tiffrobyn said:


> Just found out that we passed ROFR! Yeah!



Congratulations!  I see from your post on 11/30 that Disney took just under 30 days, is that correct?

I have a contract awaiting ROFR for Saratoga at $60, so obviously they're going to waive their rights.  I think I signed a week after you...so, can't wait!!!!

Happy new year to you!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Thank you to everyone on this board.  Disney waived ROFR today!  We submitted to disney on 12/4, passed today 12/27 on BWV 175 pts at $55 pp September UY.  66 2012 pts (plus 30 holding points) 145 2013 pts and 175 going forward.  It's our late Christmas present.  Hopefully when we close, we can use some of those points for a Memorial Day trip.

- Virginia


----------



## tiffrobyn

SpectroMan71 said:


> Congratulations!  I see from your post on 11/30 that Disney took just under 30 days, is that correct?
> 
> I have a contract awaiting ROFR for Saratoga at $60, so obviously they're going to waive their rights.  I think I signed a week after you...so, can't wait!!!!
> 
> Happy new year to you!



Yep! Down to the wire! 

Fingers crossed for you, but I think you should be fine!


----------



## WonderinAland

Finally closed!!! Saw the info on the Orange County Comptroller site, posted this morning. 
Now to wait for DVC to load the points...
Might not get to use the 2011 points before they expire, but Spring Break should work out. *fingers crossed*


----------



## rcs

Just passed ROFR today. 200-points at BLT, $88/point, June use year, 0-2012, 200-2013, 200-2014... Buyer pays closing costs and 2013 dues. Contract sent to Disney on Dec. 6.


----------



## lovin'fl

rcs said:


> Just passed ROFR today. 200-points at BLT, $88/point, June use year, 0-2012, 200-2013, 200-2014... Buyer pays closing costs and 2013 dues. Contract sent to Disney on Dec. 6.



Congrats!


----------



## mac_tlc

Hi everyone --

Working on the latest update as I wait for the snow to start falling here in CT (UGH). Should be posted on the first tab shortly. 

mac_tlc


----------



## jimim

We are so excited and also very thankful. . .

that we passed ROFR on the 28th!

280 pts at AKV, asking price/pt, February UY, we pay closing and the 2013 dues, 280 pts for 2013 along with 38 banked pts from 2012 and 280 pts ongoing.

So now the wait for the closing docs and we are in the clear!  We are planning on a 7 night trip the 3rd week of June and then a 9 night trip the second week of October!

Thank you everyone for all the great info over the past year.  We should have done this 10 years ago!  Especially last year after 3 trips in a year.  We are also so thankful for the great broker we have been dealing with.  They are a wonderful family!

Jim


----------



## bustahog

bustahog said:
			
		

> After going back and forth for the last 3 years we finally decided to purchase a resale contract.  We found a contract for SSR (558 points for 2012 (350 + 208 banked 2011) + 350 for 2013).  $63.5ppt. buyer pays MF and closing cost.  The family is extremely excited especially the wife.  Now just playing the waiting game.



Found out yesterday we PASSED!!!

Hopefully we can close in time to schedule a March vacation!


----------



## hilljim

Passed ROFR on 12/27 submitted on 12/7 $50 a point SSR 300 points, buyer pays 2013 MF and Seller pays 2012.

yeah!


----------



## luv2sleep

There are no reports on the first page of any VGC contracts being ROFR'd. Is that correct?


----------



## lovin'fl

luv2sleep said:


> There are no reports on the first page of any VGC contracts being ROFR'd. Is that correct?



Yup...nobody has reported being ROFRd for a VGC contract.


----------



## luv2sleep

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Yup...nobody has reported being ROFRd for a VGC contract.



Wow had no idea. This changes my perspective on this. Thanks!


----------



## Breyean

lovin'fl said:


> Yup...nobody has reported being ROFRd for a VGC contract.



That's not true. I reported having been ROFR'd on two separate resale attempts made in the summer and fall of 2011. They used to be listed on the summary, as well as several other unfortunates like me.

Even during 2012 I recall reading posts here made by people having been ROFR'd at VGC.

Not sure where all that data went, but VGC is one of the resorts Disney seems to have targeted aggressively, most likely because of the direct demand that has created a somewhat long wait list for people wanting points (depending on UY desired, of course - some UY are shorter than others).


----------



## luv2sleep

Breyean said:
			
		

> That's not true. I reported having been ROFR'd on two separate resale attempts made in the summer and fall of 2011. They used to be listed on the summary, as well as several other unfortunates like me.
> 
> Even during 2012 I recall reading posts here made by people having been ROFR'd at VGC.
> 
> Not sure where all that data went, but VGC is one of the resorts Disney seems to have targeted aggressively, most likely because of the direct demand that has created a somewhat long wait list for people wanting points (depending on UY desired, of course - some UY are shorter than others).



See that's what I thought I had read here on the boards!  Seems like many have home through though also. Pretty confusing!  

I lean more towards direct and one of the reasons resale didn't appeal was the length of time it would take because of the ROFR and not ending up with it anyway. 

I wonder what happened to that info?  Strange!


----------



## mac_tlc

Breyean said:


> That's not true. I reported having been ROFR'd on two separate resale attempts made in the summer and fall of 2011. They used to be listed on the summary, as well as several other unfortunates like me.
> 
> Even during 2012 I recall reading posts here made by people having been ROFR'd at VGC.
> 
> Not sure where all that data went, but VGC is one of the resorts Disney seems to have targeted aggressively, most likely because of the direct demand that has created a somewhat long wait list for people wanting points (depending on UY desired, of course - some UY are shorter than others).



The post on the first page is just reported activity for 2012. Due to the length of the post, I had to remove 2011 data. However, there is a link near the post on the first page to another post that had the 2011 data. Look on page 247, post #3704 for the latest post before the new thread was started.

Here is what was reported in 2011 for VGC ROFRs:

ROFR'D - VGC:
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




mac_tlc


----------



## MDdriver

I have been reading these boards for a couple of months and have recently made an offer on a contract at BWV. I have one question about the process. Does Disney have a time limit to exercise their ROFR. 

Thanks


----------



## DannysMom

MDdriver said:
			
		

> I have been reading these boards for a couple of months and have recently made an offer on a contract at BWV. I have one question about the process. Does Disney have a time limit to exercise their ROFR.
> 
> Thanks



I believe that you should get your answer on ROFR within 30 days.  Often Disney takes the full measure of time allotted, mainly to slow down the resale process IMO.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Joey7295

MDdriver said:
			
		

> I have been reading these boards for a couple of months and have recently made an offer on a contract at BWV. I have one question about the process. Does Disney have a time limit to exercise their ROFR.
> 
> Thanks



Disney has 30 days to decide on ROFR.


----------



## MDdriver

Thanks for the info. Hopefully, I will have good news in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lovin'fl

My contract got canceled last week...bummer...now off to find a new one.  Been looking at the big 4 resale companies since last week...wasn't a lot at HHI (where we want to add on at)...not a lot of small contracts...until I looked again today and noticed some that just popped up on one of the resale company's sites.  Hmmmm?????


----------



## SpectroMan71

Just passed ROFR today 
SSR, 160 points, $60/pt, December use year, all 2012 points and about 50 2011 points available.  Very happy - the price could have been a little better but who knows how long it would've taken to get an accepted offer.  And with a Saturday night in February where I couldn't stomach paying $400 for a Moderate at WDW, it's going to be put to immediate use!

Disney took 25 days including weekends.


----------



## Moira222

SpectroMan71 said:


> Just passed ROFR today
> SSR, 160 points, $60/pt, December use year, all 2012 points and about 50 2011 points available.  Very happy - the price could have been a little better but who knows how long it would've taken to get an accepted offer.  And with a Saturday night in February where I couldn't stomach paying $400 for a Moderate at WDW, it's going to be put to immediate use!
> 
> Disney took 25 days including weekends.




Congratulations!!!  I am still waiting on mine.


----------



## ninjagirl

We passed ROFR today. SSR 100 pts, March UY $55/pt 100 '12 points and all forward. Buyer pays closing and '13 MF. Super excited to own at a new resort. 

Timeline: 
Offer made and accepted 11/26/12
The seller (a young college student) had to return the contract via snail mail so it didn't get sent to ROFR until 12/11/12
Passed ROFR 1/8/13 (28 days)

I hope closing doesn't take nearly as long as getting the offer paperwork in. Hopefully the money motivator will ring true in this case.


----------



## myxdvz

OK... 25 and 28 days... Mine is on it's 22nd day... Maybe I shouldn't be losing all hope yet!!!!


----------



## ninjagirl

I think with the holidays and systems maintenance they were working resales on Thursdays. I'd be willing to bet that you hear on 1/15.


----------



## magicmonette

Passed on Dec UY 150 pts SSR, $63.

Waiting on AKV 160 AUG UY at $60. Worried about this one.  On day 8.


----------



## Moira222

Just got my email saying that DISNEY HAS WAIVED ROFR

Nope, I am not too excited


For the record:  OKW  June UY, $57 per point 115 points for 2013, 230 banked points to use by 6/1/13, buyer pays 2013 dues.


----------



## DannysMom

Moira222 said:
			
		

> Just got my email saying that DISNEY HAS WAIVED ROFR
> 
> Nope, I am not too excited
> 
> 
> For the record:  OKW  June UY, $57 per point 115 points for 2013, 230 banked points to use by 6/1/13, buyer pays 2013 dues.



Congrats on getting some tough to eat OKW points!  Welcome home. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## XGrumpy1

It is good to see OKW passing ROFR!  Congrats!


----------



## myxdvz

ninjagirl said:


> I think with the holidays and systems maintenance they were working resales on Thursdays. I'd be willing to bet that you hear on 1/15.


I"m hoping for tomorrow - if not, I can wait a week!


----------



## myxdvz

myxdvz said:


> I"m hoping for tomorrow - if not, I can wait a week!



I did hear TODAY!  But it's bad news   They're exercising their ROFR. 

It's for 150 OKW at $50/pt  Oct UY, 2012 pts and beyond available.

*sigh*  Time to start over!


----------



## candiemonster

Has anyone passed resale for Aulani?


----------



## MrsDisneyFanatic

So bad news then good news....

We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point. 

But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...

Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.

What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?


----------



## DougEMG

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> So bad news then good news....
> 
> We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point.
> 
> But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...
> 
> Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.
> 
> What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?



I'd say 99% since they are still selling their own points direct.

Nice price by the way


----------



## magicmonette

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> So bad news then good news....
> 
> We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point.
> 
> But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...
> 
> Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.
> 
> What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?



Thats too bad!  Sorry to hear.

Well, I will let you know if my $60 AKV points pass ROFR!  Been 9-10 days. (160 pts Aug UY)


----------



## MrsDisneyFanatic

magicmonette said:


> Thats too bad!  Sorry to hear.
> 
> Well, I will let you know if my $60 AKV points pass ROFR!  Been 9-10 days. (160 pts Aug UY)



Good luck! Yes, please let me know! Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## MickeyFan612

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> So bad news then good news....
> 
> We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point.
> 
> But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...
> 
> Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.
> 
> What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?



Nice contract!  What are the details- use year, points etc.?

Good Luck


----------



## lovin'fl

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> So bad news then good news....
> 
> We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point.
> 
> But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...
> 
> Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.
> 
> What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?





magicmonette said:


> Thats too bad!  Sorry to hear.
> 
> Well, I will let you know if my $60 AKV points pass ROFR!  Been 9-10 days. (160 pts Aug UY)



Curious to see how these go.  I am looking at a 160 point AKV contract...there are a ton out there.  Good luck!


----------



## GoofyDad1970

We are buying 250 AKV points (UY Feb) at, I think, $61 per point.  It went to ROFR on 12/17, so I am getting anxious.


----------



## MDdriver

I am going on three weeks since the sellers accepted my offer.  I am hoping that I pass ROFR next week. Only 2013 pts and beyond at BWV, but it was for $50pp. If it does not make it through ROFR, I guess I will just have to find another contract. Hope it makes it through.


----------



## mditkof

MrsDisneyFanatic said:
			
		

> So bad news then good news....
> 
> We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point.
> 
> But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...
> 
> Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.
> 
> What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?



I do think that the $57 or $58 price point for OKW is the safety zone if you want to avoid ROFR. 

Anything less than that level means an emotional roller coaster.  

But, hope spring eternal if you have the time and will to keep at it.

Marty


----------



## MrsDisneyFanatic

MickeyFan612 said:


> Nice contract!  What are the details- use year, points etc.?
> 
> Good Luck



September use year. 70-2012 points, 250-2013 points 250-2014


----------



## t0r0

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> So bad news then good news....
> 
> We didn't pass ROFR on an OKW extended contract for $54 per point.
> 
> But a new seller just accepted our offer within 5 minutes...
> 
> Animal Kingdom $58 per point 250 points.
> 
> What are the odds Disney will let me have this one lol?



Wow, ROFR on a 2057 contract...there goes the idea that the reason for the high # of OKW not passing was because Disney wants just the 2042's so they can turn around and resell with the extended contract date...

And we were ROFR'd on a $58 OKW 2042 contract, so I don't think there is a 'safety zone'; the guides must be giving folks OKW as the 3rd option if they shun on the price for BLT or AKV direct and people are taking it.

Great price on the AKV! Good luck!


----------



## ELMC

t0r0 said:


> Wow, ROFR on a 2057 contract...there goes the idea that the reason for the high # of OKW not passing was because Disney wants just the 2042's so they can turn around and resell with the extended contract date...
> 
> And we were ROFR'd on a $58 OKW 2042 contract, so I don't think there is a 'safety zone'; the guides must be giving folks OKW as the 3rd option if they shun on the price for BLT or AKV direct and people are taking it.
> 
> Great price on the AKV! Good luck!



I don't think that one 2057 ROFR is a large enough sample size to debunk an entire theory.


----------



## Brian Noble

> there goes the idea that the reason for the high # of OKW not passing was because Disney wants just the 2042's so they can turn around and resell with the extended contract date...
> 
> And we were ROFR'd on a $58 OKW 2042 contract, so I don't think there is a 'safety zone'; the guides must be giving folks OKW as the 3rd option if they shun on the price for BLT or AKV direct and people are taking it.



I think it is a combination of these two.  OKW is presumably being offered as the "recovery" option for a close-but-not-quite sale at a higher price-point resort, and that would explain the focused activity.  If so, it may well have been chosen because many of the outstanding contracts are 2042, but if the deeds they need to keep "stocked" are sometimes 2054s, they'll take that too.

But, make no mistake, the large number of outstanding 2042 contracts represents a real problem for DVC.  I'm sure they don't want to suddenly own a large fraction of an old resort that they must keep operating under the current terms for another dozen years.


----------



## wdrl

ELMC said:


> I don't think that one 2057 ROFR is a large enough sample size to debunk an entire theory.



There have been several extended 2057 OKW deeds that DVD has reacquired via the ROFR process.  In December 2012, it appears that 8 deeds out of 27 OKW deeds that were ROFRed were extended by the original owners.

I use the word "appears" on purpose.  DVD almost never files a record with Orange County Comptroller when an owner chooses to extend their points to 2057.  Thus, when I follow the paper trail, the absence of a Quitclaim deed indicates that the owner extended their points to 2057.  Of course, the lack of a Quitclaim deed might be due to a recordation error, name changes, etc.  However, I have tracked enough deeds to feel confident that there are a number of ROFRed OKW deeds that have been extended to 2057.


----------



## ELMC

wdrl said:
			
		

> There have been several extended 2057 OKW deeds that DVD has reacquired via the ROFR process.  In December 2012, it appears that 8 deeds out of 27 OKW deeds that were ROFRed were extended by the original owners.
> 
> I use the word "appears" on purpose.  DVD almost never files a record with Orange County Comptroller when an owner chooses to extend their points to 2057.  Thus, when I follow the paper trail, the absence of a Quitclaim deed indicates that the owner extended their points to 2057.  Of course, the lack of a Quitclaim deed might be due to a recordation error, name changes, etc.  However, I have tracked enough deeds to feel confident that there are a number of ROFRed OKW deeds that have been extended to 2057.



Maybe I was being a little flip.  My point was that DVD wants OKW contracts for many reasons, none of which they have explicitly made public.  My point was that the  fact that they ROFR an extended contract does not necessarily negate the possibility that they are ROFRing 2042 contracts to deal with the extension problem.


----------



## gavvy

Hi
Had my offer accepted at BWV 210 points $57 per point no 2013 points all 2014 seller pays 2013 dues.  Submitted for ROFR 1/10


----------



## luv2sleep

How do they decide? Seems pretty random.


----------



## ELMC

luv2sleep said:


> How do they decide? Seems pretty random.



It does seem random because DVD's ROFR policy has not been made public.  So all we have is a theory formulated by compiling assumptions and inferences made from the data that is available.  The general consensus is that the contributing factors have to deal with price (if it's too low) and whether or not DVD has buyers waiting for a particular UY at a particular resort.  There has also been discussion about DVD's predicament with the split end dates at OKW which has something to do with the higher than average ROFR rates for that resort.  Every once and awhile a lower priced contract will pass and a higher priced contract will get ROFR'd.  It's hard to say if that is an anomaly or the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## lville23

When making an offer I think you have to factor in who is paying the fees when looking at the per point price.  I notice on the first page of this thread that most the ROFR'd contracts for OKW detail that the seller is paying MF.  Thus, with seller paying MFs the actual price per point is $5.34 less.  So the $57 or $58 per point offer is actually only $51.66 or $52.66.  Along with UY and que to buy direct it might explain why some lower per point contracts make it through and others are ROFR'd.  Sitting here awaiting Disney's ROFR decision on a loaded 230 pt OKW contract and appreciate all the learnings I have had from this site and the data being shared!


----------



## Jasonkat

Just found out from Sharon at Fidelity that ROFR was waived on our contract.

VWL 200 pts
August UY
All 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, etc points
$55 per point
Buyer pays closing and MFs


----------



## GOOFY D

Jasonkat said:


> Just found out from Sharon at Fidelity that ROFR was waived on our contract.
> 
> VWL 200 pts
> August UY
> All 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, etc points
> $55 per point
> Buyer pays closing and MFs



Congrats!


----------



## DannysMom

Jasonkat said:
			
		

> Just found out from Sharon at Fidelity that ROFR was waived on our contract.
> 
> VWL 200 pts
> August UY
> All 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, etc points
> $55 per point
> Buyer pays closing and MFs



Nice deal!  Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Breyean

Here we go again.

Just had an offer accepted for 125 VGC points, June UY at $90 with buyer paying 2013 fees and closing. 79 banked 2012 points. All points going forward.

Having been ROFR'd twice in the past on VGC contracts I have to hope the third time's the charm.


----------



## 312BillB

312BillB said:


> My offer was sent for ROFR today on a 200 pt SSR contract @ $50 per point, full 2012 points available and beyond, Dec use year.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF's.



Found out today that we passed ROFR!  Excited to plan a 2013 trip, but may be a bit difficult with a current 2 month old.  Probably be a low key trip just enjoying a couple of the resorts and maybe 1 day at the parks.  Although, like most on here, my wife and I are the real kids when we go to disney


----------



## luv2sleep

Breyean said:
			
		

> Here we go again.
> 
> Just had an offer accepted for 125 VGC points, June UY at $90 with buyer paying 2013 fees and closing. 79 banked 2012 points. All points going forward.
> 
> Having been ROFR'd twice in the past on VGC contracts I have to hope the third time's the charm.



I'd like to buy about 130 points in a June UY at VGC.  I'm pretty sure ill buy direct but still wonder about resale. How common is it for them to exercise their rights on VGC resales? Is it common? Or was your experience more unlucky than most?


----------



## jenna9906

Just received an email that Disney waived ROFR. 160 points at BCV for $70/point, Feb UY. We pay 2013's MF and closing. All 2012 points forward.


----------



## Breyean

luv2sleep said:


> I'd like to buy about 130 points in a June UY at VGC.  I'm pretty sure ill buy direct but still wonder about resale. How common is it for them to exercise their rights on VGC resales? Is it common? Or was your experience more unlucky than most?



I think a lot depends on what UYs they have people waiting the longest for on their wait list.

My two were ROFR'd at the same time another poster had hers also bought back at VGC, so it seemed to us they were aggressively buying them back. But that was a little ove a year ago, and maybe things have changed.

I do know Sharon at Fidelity told me they just had a VGC pass last week at $89/point. So maybe mine will be OK.

I wound up buying direct after the two ROFRs, so this w/b the difference for us of a 1 bedroom vs a studio


----------



## goofy farmer

Breyean said:


> I think a lot depends on what UYs they have people waiting the longest for on their wait list.
> 
> My two were ROFR'd at the same time another poster had hers also bought back at VGC, so it seemed to us they were aggressively buying them back. But that was a little ove a year ago, and maybe things have changed.
> 
> I do know Sharon at Fidelity told me they just had a VGC pass last week at $89/point. So maybe mine will be OK.
> 
> I wound up buying direct after the two ROFRs, so this w/b the difference for us of a 1 bedroom vs a studio



Good Luck
My first points were resale at VGC, but now I am trying to add a few more points direct. Been waiting only a month and it is for Dec use year.


----------



## Breyean

As I posted earlier today, I was SO excited to finally get a VGC resale contract that met our needs.

But I just found out that Fidelity has started charging a $195 "Admin Fee" as of 1/1/13. To the buyer.

Since it's only a 125 point contract, that adds another $1.50/point to the cost. Not a big deal, but I was surprised because in the past when I bought from Fidelity there was no such fee.

Left me with less of the great feeling I had this morning. It's like those "convenience fees" ticket brokers charge for the privilege of buying from them.

I wonder if the other brokers have started charging this fee as well?


----------



## dvcterry

Breyean said:


> As I posted earlier today, I was SO excited to finally get a VGC resale contract that met our needs.
> 
> But I just found out that Fidelity has started charging a $195 "Processing Fee" as of 1/1/13. To the buyer.
> 
> Left me with less of the great feeling I had this morning. It's like those "convenience fees" ticket brokers charge for the privilege of buying from them.
> 
> I wonder if the other brokers have started charging this fee as well?



Congratulations on finding a VGC.  I was not happy to find out about the $195 processing fee.  It adds up on those smaller contracts-closing costs + $195 and the fact that the smaller point contracts go for more per point.  Very disappointed.


----------



## sara mom

If Fidelity has a new charge for the buyer, I think I'll go to The Timeshare Store website more frequently.

I haven't heard of TS or DVC Sale(re) having the fee.


----------



## Breyean

sara mom said:


> If Fidelity has a new charge for the buyer, I think I'll go to The Timeshare Store website more frequently.
> 
> I haven't heard of TS or DVC Sale(re) having the fee.



Oh, they definitely have it now. $195 flat admin fee to the buyer.

We'll still probably go through with the contract since we've been waiting a while for one like this, but it still is a nickle and dime sort of fee that just reeks of squeezing every penny out of everyone involved in the deal.

You know what I forgot to ask? Is this fee refunded if the contract gets ROFR'd. At VGC this is a distinct possibility. I guess it depends on what part of the "process" the new "fee" applies to - the production of the contract and those steps, or the closing of the contract.

I bet, w/o knowing for sure, that it's the former and this fee is non refundable even if the contract gets ROFR'd.

I'll find out tomorrow when I call again.


----------



## fmer55

Breyean said:


> Oh, they definitely have it now. $195 flat admin fee to the buyer.
> 
> We'll still probably go through with the contract since we've been waiting a while for one like this, but it still is a nickle and dime sort of fee that just reeks of squeezing every penny out of everyone involved in the deal.
> 
> You know what I forgot to ask? Is this fee refunded if the contract gets ROFR'd. At VGC this is a distinct possibility. I guess it depends on what part of the "process" the new "fee" applies to - the production of the contract and those steps, or the closing of the contract.
> 
> I bet, w/o knowing for sure, that it's the former and this fee is non refundable even if the contract gets ROFR'd.
> 
> I'll find out tomorrow when I call again.



That makes me angry. I really like dealing with them but this seems a little like choking the buyer. I have been loyal to them but will definitely be an equal oppurtunity shopper now.


----------



## dvcterry

Breyean said:


> Oh, they definitely have it now. $195 flat admin fee to the buyer.
> 
> We'll still probably go through with the contract since we've been waiting a while for one like this, but it still is a nickle and dime sort of fee that just reeks of squeezing every penny out of everyone involved in the deal.
> 
> You know what I forgot to ask? Is this fee refunded if the contract gets ROFR'd. At VGC this is a distinct possibility. I guess it depends on what part of the "process" the new "fee" applies to - the production of the contract and those steps, or the closing of the contract.
> 
> I bet, w/o knowing for sure, that it's the former and this fee is non refundable even if the contract gets ROFR'd.
> 
> I'll find out tomorrow when I call again.



When I asked them the other day, you pay the deposit on the contract.  The closing fee goes to title co.  Their fee goes to them.  This is paid after rofr and when you close.


----------



## zippingalong

I was planning on offering on a contract through them tomorrow.  I guess I'll cobroke instead.  There are other resale companies who will make offers on Fidelity properties and not charge the fee.


----------



## Breyean

dvcterry said:


> When I asked them the other day, you pay the deposit on the contract.  The closing fee goes to title co.  Their fee goes to them.  This is paid after rofr and when you close.



Ahhh. That w/b good.

Here's that section of the email...

125 point at 90.00 per point 	        	$11,250.00 	

Full Closing 		      	                            $800.00 	

2013 Maintenance fee 		  	            $572.50 	

Admin Fee effective 1/1/13 			    $195.00 	


Total Purchase 		                	$13,817.00

This doesn't really spell out what is due to whom or when. And Sharon forgot to mention the fee even existed, never mind any of the details about when or to whom it's owed.

But I'm glad to hear you only pay it if you are successful in getting past ROFR, because as I've said before, I've been ROFR'd twice already at VGC and know it's a possibility.


----------



## fmer55

Breyean said:


> Ahhh. That w/b good.
> 
> Here's that section of the email...
> 
> 125 point at 90.00 per point 	        	$11,250.00
> 
> Full Closing 		      	                            $800.00
> 
> 2013 Maintenance fee 		  	            $572.50
> 
> Admin Fee effective 1/1/13 			    $195.00
> 
> 
> Total Purchase 		                	$13,817.00
> 
> This doesn't really spell out what is due to whom or when. And Sharon forgot to mention the fee even existed, never mind any of the details about when or to whom it's owed.
> 
> But I'm glad to hear you only pay it if you are successful in getting past ROFR, because as I've said before, I've been ROFR'd twice already at VGC and know it's a possibility.



The more I think about this the madder I get. This is what comission is for.


----------



## TinkandGoofy'sMom

Passed ROFR today! 150 points at SSR.  All of 2012, 13 and 14 points.  $55 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 maintenance fees.  Very excited for it all to be done so I can tweak our summer plans.  This will make or trip next week more relaxing because now I won't be wondering if we passed or not.


----------



## Hilly716

TinkandGoofy'sMom said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR today! 150 points at SSR.  All of 2012, 13 and 14 points.  $55 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 maintenance fees.  Very excited for it all to be done so I can tweak our summer plans.  This will make or trip next week more relaxing because now I won't be wondering if we passed or not.



I've been waiting to about your deal, I have my sights set on our first DVC contract and think SSR is a smart move. Glad it worked out so well for you!


----------



## Breyean

fmer55 said:


> The more I think about this the madder I get. This is what comission is for.



You know, I was so taken aback by the fee that I didn't even notice her math is wrong. When I add up those numbers, I get a $1000 LESS than the total she shows.

Am I wrong? Is my calculator broken? Or is there another hidden fee I don't know about still waiting to jump out at me?


----------



## GoofyDad1970

My 250 point AKV contract was sent for ROFR on December 17 and I haven't heard back yet.  I am not worried about it, but the waiting is killing me!   GGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## TinkandGoofy'sMom

Hilly716 said:


> I've been waiting to about your deal, I have my sights set on our first DVC contract and think SSR is a smart move. Glad it worked out so well for you!



Thanks!  Good luck to you too.


----------



## dvcterry

Breyean said:


> You know, I was so taken aback by the fee that I didn't even notice her math is wrong. When I add up those numbers, I get a $1000 LESS than the total she shows.
> 
> Am I wrong? Is my calculator broken? Or is there another hidden fee I don't know about still waiting to jump out at me?



No, I looked at the numbers and saw that.  I used Fidelity and they did not have any additional charges-all the fees you see are the ones listed.  The numbers are off.


----------



## TinkandGoofy'sMom

GoofyDad1970 said:


> My 250 point AKV contract was sent for ROFR on December 17 and I haven't heard back yet.  I am not worried about it, but the waiting is killing me!   GGGGRRRRRRR



Hang in there!  It should only be a couple more days.  Bad news is even if you pass, there is a little more waiting until all is said and done 

AKV our home resort and we LOVE it!


----------



## GOOFY D

zippingalong said:


> I was planning on offering on a contract through them tomorrow.  I guess I'll cobroke instead.  There are other resale companies who will make offers on Fidelity properties and not charge the fee.



I wish I would have known that.


----------



## Breyean

zippingalong said:


> I was planning on offering on a contract through them tomorrow.  I guess I'll cobroke instead.  There are other resale companies who will make offers on Fidelity properties and not charge the fee.



Cobroker and not only will Fidelity lose the $195 fee but they will have to split the commission.


----------



## fmer55

Breyean said:


> You know, I was so taken aback by the fee that I didn't even notice her math is wrong. When I add up those numbers, I get a $1000 LESS than the total she shows.
> 
> Am I wrong? Is my calculator broken? Or is there another hidden fee I don't know about still waiting to jump out at me?



You are correct, the math makes no sense. I have an offer on a contract that I want, If it works out I will then negotiate witht them over the fee. If they want to lose a deal over the 195 that will be there prerogative.

It is enough we negotiate closing, MF's, PP and now we have to negotiate their $195 fee? And double check their math?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Fidelity had this additional fee before - up until 2, maybe 3 years ago.  I think it may have been higher but didn't purchase thru them so I'm not positive.  At that time they also weren't used as much by people on the DIS.  They dropped the fee, got a new website where you could actually see contracts they had for sale and became one of the hot brokers.  As they say - everything old is new again.


----------



## Breyean

fmer55 said:


> You are correct, the math makes no sense. I have an offer on a contract that I want, If it works out I will then negotiate witht them over the fee. If they want to lose a deal over the 195 that will be there prerogative.
> 
> It is enough we negotiate closing, MF's, PP and now we have to negotiate their $195 fee? And double check their math?



Called them this morning. 

Good news is their math was, indeed, wrong. 

Bad news is, the $195 is not negotiable AND they charge it even on cobrokered deals. So that closes that potential loophole.

So we are going through with the deal.


----------



## fmer55

Breyean said:


> Called them this morning.
> 
> Good news is their math was, indeed, wrong.
> 
> Bad news is, the $195 is not negotiable AND they charge it even on cobrokered deals. So that closes that potential loophole.
> 
> So we are going through with the deal.



Plenty of other contracts out there with the other brokers who don't charge a fee I would think.


----------



## Breyean

fmer55 said:


> Plenty of other contracts out there with the other brokers who don't charge a fee I would think.



Not really. We buying VGC and since we already own a few hundred points there we've been looking for a smallish contract. Between that, matching the UY and not having a completely stripped contract, that narrows the field quite bit.

We've been looking for about 6 months actively, and very few this size pop up at all, forget about the UY we need and with points available now.


----------



## dvcterry

Breyean said:


> Not really. We buying VGC and since we already own a few hundred points there we've been looking for a smallish contract. Between that, matching the UY and not having a completely stripped contract, that narrows the field quite bit.
> 
> We've been looking for about 6 months actively, and very few this size pop up at all, forget about the UY we need and with points available now.



Congratulations.  It is a tough resort to find a match with current UY and after actively looking, I hope it works out for you.  We've been waitlisted for a while now and actively looking resale.  Very highly coveted.  I'm glad you were able to find something.  I'll wait & hope someday I am able to find something too.  Again, congratulations!


----------



## Breyean

dvcterry said:


> Congratulations.  It is a tough resort to find a match with current UY and after actively looking, I hope it works out for you.  We've been waitlisted for a while now and actively looking resale.  Very highly coveted.  I'm glad you were able to find something.  I'll wait & hope someday I am able to find something too.  Again, congratulations!



Thanks. We were on that wait list twice last year after getting ROFR'd on two VGC contracts.

If that happens again, we'll be joining you on the list again because I can't take getting ROFR'd all the time!

Maybe you'll luck out and come across the perfect resale while you wait. Hope you do. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## GoofyDad1970

Disney waived ROFR on our 250 point AKV contract!  250 points at $63 per point, 114 in Feb. and all 250 points in Feb. 2014.  Disney, here I come!


----------



## lville23

Day 7 of awaiting Disney's ROFR decision.  I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas, time has slowed down.  I don't think my chances on this OKW contract are great but still excited.  Already looking for, and locking in on, another contract to offer on...


----------



## Minnies Dad

Thanks to everyone for sharing all of the great information here.  Based largely on everything we learned and our 10 day trip in December which we split between BLT and AKL, we decided to buy.  After several failed offers, we had our first offer accepted.  Our contract was submitted to ROFR on Jan 4th.  

AKL Dec $62 200 points 316 2012 (116 banked) 200 2013 200 2014.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 Maintenance Fees.


----------



## melindaPR

GoofyDad1970 said:
			
		

> Disney waived ROFR on our 250 point AKV contract!  250 points at $63 per point, 114 in Feb. and all 250 points in Feb. 2014.  Disney, here I come!



GoofyDad1970, what was your timeline? I'm anxiously awaiting word re: ROFR, myself, on an AKV contract. Congrats!


----------



## mac_tlc

Hi all,

Latest update should be posted on the first page in a few minutes. With the new year, we have to change some colors -- wish me luck!!

mac_tlc


----------



## shellbelle1971

205 SSR (Oct) 56 '12 pts banked into '13, 110 '13 pts, all 205 pts from 2014 on. $54 pp. Buyer pays MF on 110 '13 pts, seller on all '12 pts. Buyer pays closing costs. (The Timeshare Store)


----------



## lodge

shellbelle1971 said:


> 205 SSR (Oct) 56 '12 pts banked into '13, 110 '13 pts, all 205 pts from 2014 on. $54 pp. Buyer pays MF on 110 '13 pts, seller on all '12 pts. Buyer pays closing costs. (The Timeshare Store)



OMG do you have a lot of jumpin' smiley faces!!! Now I can see the point to the larger contract!


----------



## shellbelle1971

lodge said:


> OMG do you have a lot of jumpin' smiley faces!!! Now I can see the point to the larger contract!


We've owned DVC before, but sold when we started doing a lot of Disney Cruises. Now they've discontinued the Baja Cali cruise, so hi ho hi ho it's back to WDW we go...I'm sure 205 points won't be enough!
And yep, we do have a lot of kids! Our oldest lives in South America right now, so we fit in a standard 2-bedroom again.


----------



## kenly777

BWV contract submitted to Disney for ROFR last Friday.  250 pts @ $60 pp with 72 for 13(APR) 250 for 14.  Seller pd MF for 13.
Hope this goes through quickly and easily This will be our first contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

Ok...here we go again.  3rd time's a charm...I hope.  Submitted for ROFR today.

100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 2012 pts (banked to 2013), 100 2013 points and all going forward, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22) member


----------



## GOOFY D

lovin'fl said:


> Ok...here we go again.  3rd time's a charm...I hope.  Submitted for ROFR today.
> 
> 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 2012 pts (banked to 2013), 100 2013 points and all going forward, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22) member



Good luck!  I would not imagine you should have any problem getting through ROFR with AKV.


----------



## melindaPR

AKV 125 pts. June UY. $55/pt

108 pts from 2012; all 125 beginning 2013. 
Buyer pays 2013 MF and closing. 

Went through Sharon at Fidelity. 
Submitted for ROFR on 12/26; Disney waived ROFR today 1/22. Yay!!!  With holidays and weekends, 27 days in ROFR.


----------



## DannysMom

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Ok...here we go again.  3rd time's a charm...I hope.  Submitted for ROFR today.
> 
> 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 2012 pts (banked to 2013), 100 2013 points and all going forward, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22) member



Good luck.  I too am guessing that you get this one!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## DannysMom

melindaPR said:
			
		

> AKV 125 pts. June UY. $55/pt
> 
> 108 pts from 2012; all 125 beginning 2013.
> Buyer pays 2013 MF and closing.
> 
> Went through Sharon at Fidelity.
> Submitted for ROFR on 12/26; Disney waived ROFR today 1/22. Yay!!!  With holidays and weekends, 27 days in ROFR.



Nice price!  Congrats on making it past ROFR.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## GOOFY D

melindaPR said:


> AKV 125 pts. June UY. $55/pt
> 
> 108 pts from 2012; all 125 beginning 2013.
> Buyer pays 2013 MF and closing.
> 
> Went through Sharon at Fidelity.
> Submitted for ROFR on 12/26; Disney waived ROFR today 1/22. Yay!!!  With holidays and weekends, 27 days in ROFR.



Nice deal!  Congrats!


----------



## MDdriver

I just found out we passed ROFR. 200 pts at BWV. $50pp, all 2013 pts and beyond. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. Submitted for ROFR on 12/26, Disney wiaved today 1/22.  Can hardly wait to book our first vacation as part of DVC.


----------



## kenly777

MDdriver said:


> I just found out we passed ROFR. 200 pts at BWV. $50pp, all 2013 pts and beyond. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. Submitted for ROFR on 12/26, Disney wiaved today 1/22.  Can hardly wait to book our first vacation as part of DVC.



Great deal!  I guess my $60pp should have no problem getting through rofr.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

MDdriver said:


> I just found out we passed ROFR. 200 pts at BWV. $50pp, all 2013 pts and beyond. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. Submitted for ROFR on 12/26, Disney wiaved today 1/22.  Can hardly wait to book our first vacation as part of DVC.



I saw that on Fidelity's site!  Great deal!  Congratulations.

-Virginia


----------



## saintstickets

I didn't want to jinx myself so I waited until we passed ROFR to submit any info.  Here is our latest resale purchase timeline...

12/20/12 - Made offer on 75pt BWV Aug UY - all 2012, 2013 & 2014 pts
12/21/12 - After a bit back and forth on the price and terms, we agreed to $65/pt, buyer to pay closing and 2013 MF
12/21/12 - Received contract via email.  Sent deposit via FedEx to title company.  Faxed signed contract to agency.  Received copy of seller's signed contract.  Contract submitted to Disney.
2/22/13 - Received notice we passed ROFR!

Time from 1st offer until contract submitted to Disney for ROFR - 23 hours
Time from submitted for ROFR until passed - 32 days (Christmas and New Years during that time frame)

We should have the points in our account by mid-February just in time to upgrade our studio to a 1br during F&W!


----------



## icydog

WAITING - OKW - regular contracts

*I should have updated this in December but they were both ROFRd* 
icydog -- 130 OKW (Mar), $56, 130 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, ?? pays mf (sub 10/12)
icydog-- 270 OKW (Mar), $56, 28 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing (with above contract), ?? pays mf (sub 10/12). 

Both contracts ROFR'd


----------



## icydog

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
icydog -- 150 OKW (Mar), $62, 148 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, ?? pays closing & mf (sub 10/12)
icydog -- 250 OKW (Mar), $63, 250 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/24

*Passed ROFR. Closed on 1/15/2013*


----------



## ELMC

saintstickets said:


> I didn't want to jinx myself so I waited until we passed ROFR to submit any info.  Here is our latest resale purchase timeline...
> 
> 12/20/12 - Made offer on 75pt BWV Aug UY - all 2012, 2013 & 2014 pts
> 12/21/12 - After a bit back and forth on the price and terms, we agreed to $65/pt, buyer to pay closing and 2013 MF
> 12/21/12 - Received contract via email.  Sent deposit via FedEx to title company.  Faxed signed contract to agency.  Received copy of seller's signed contract.  Contract submitted to Disney.
> 2/22/13 - Received notice we passed ROFR!
> 
> Time from 1st offer until contract submitted to Disney for ROFR - 23 hours
> Time from submitted for ROFR until passed - 32 days (Christmas and New Years during that time frame)
> 
> We should have the points in our account by mid-February just in time to upgrade our studio to a 1br during F&W!



Congrats on a great deal for a small BWV contract.  Another great example of how you can save buying resale, even with a small contract.  Well done.


----------



## lville23

icydog said:


> WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> icydog -- 150 OKW (Mar), $62, 148 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, ?? pays closing & mf (sub 10/12)
> icydog -- 250 OKW (Mar), $63, 250 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/24
> 
> *Passed ROFR. Closed on 1/15/2013*




Nice, Congrats!


----------



## lovin'fl

GOOFY D said:


> Good luck!  I would not imagine you should have any problem getting through ROFR with AKV.





DannysMom said:


> Good luck.  I too am guessing that you get this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Yeah...I think I'm ok, but our luck hasn't been all that great with adding on this time.

Congrats to all the recent contracts that passed ROFR or closed.  There are some great deals folks have been getting.


----------



## amandaC

Wish me luck! My first time doing this ROFR! Contract just sent to Disney.

150 HHI (Dec) $45, 150 banked 2011 points, all 2012 and 2013 points. Buyer pays CC, 2013 dues, and admin fee.

Let the waiting begin......


----------



## lovin'fl

amandaC said:


> Wish me luck! My first time doing this ROFR! Contract just sent to Disney.
> 
> 150 HHI (Dec) $45, 150 banked 2011 points, all 2012 and 2013 points. Buyer pays CC, 2013 dues, and admin fee.
> 
> Let the waiting begin......



That's one we were going to make an offer on.  Great deal...good luck with ROFR.


----------



## ELMC

amandaC said:


> Wish me luck! My first time doing this ROFR! Contract just sent to Disney.
> 
> 150 HHI (Dec) $45, 150 banked 2011 points, all 2012 and 2013 points. Buyer pays CC, 2013 dues, and admin fee.
> 
> Let the waiting begin......



Was that the one on Fidelity?  Did it actually end up having 2011 points, because they weren't listed on the site.


----------



## amandaC

lovin'fl said:


> That's one we were going to make an offer on.  Great deal...good luck with ROFR.



Thanks! I just hope it passes....


----------



## amandaC

ELMC said:


> Was that the one on Fidelity?  Did it actually end up having 2011 points, because they weren't listed on the site.



The contract I signed states it has 2011 points.

Fidelity had two 150 point contracts for sale with a Dec use year. Mine had the 2011 points. They were asking $65 and they took my offer of $45.


----------



## lodge

amandaC said:


> The contract I signed states it has 2011 points.
> 
> Fidelity had two 150 point contracts for sale with a Dec use year. Mine had the 2011 points. They were asking $65 and they took my offer of $45.



Wow! Really?!?!


----------



## antpag101

Wish me luck...contract submitted today to Disney

3-200 point contracts for Aulani.  600 banked for 2012. 600 for 2013.
$88 a point, subsidized dues buyer pays for 2013.


----------



## bakenatj

Attempting an add-on. Contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 1/22.

150 BLT (Dec) $83, all 12' & 13' pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays 13' mf.


----------



## lovin'fl

antpag101 said:


> Wish me luck...contract submitted today to Disney
> 
> 3-200 point contracts for Aulani.  600 banked for 2012. 600 for 2013.
> $88 a point, subsidized dues buyer pays for 2013.





bakenatj said:


> Attempting an add-on. Contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 1/22.
> 
> 150 BLT (Dec) $83, all 12' & 13' pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays 13' mf.



Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## zavandor

I've just passed ROFR!

It's a 150 points contract for SSR, December UY.
It has 125 banked points from 2011 and all points from 2012 onward.
58$ per point, seller paying 2013 MF and closing.

Submitted to ROFR 12/28/2012, passed ROFR 1/22/2012.


----------



## bakenatj

lovin'fl said:


> Good luck with ROFR!



Thanks! Have fun at BCV!


----------



## lovin'fl

zavandor said:


> I've just passed ROFR!
> 
> It's a 125 points contract for SSR, December UY.
> It has 100 banked points from 2011 and all points from 2012 onward.
> 58$ per point, seller paying 2013 MF and closing.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR 12/28/2012, passed ROFR 1/22/2012.


Congrats!!!!!


bakenatj said:


> Thanks! Have fun at BCV!



Thanks!  Hope we can get there (flight is Friday afternoon)...stupid snow storm!


----------



## thptrek

That BLT deal looks awfully sweet at $83. Surprised it went so low and it's not stripped


----------



## lville23

Only took Disney 10 days, spanning 2 weekends and a Holiday, to ROFR this loaded OKW contract :

OKW - 230 pts. - Dec UY - 2042 expire - $52.17 per pt.

2011 - 230 banked (use by Nov 30 2013)
2012 - 230
2013 - 230

Buyer to pay closing & maint. and seller paid Fidelity's $195  

Fidelity didn't note the banked points in the listing.  It wasn't until the offer was accepted and the history was run that the banked 2011 pts were known/communicated.  I considered upping the per pt. price as I figured the chances were slim for a loaded contract.  However, it was an internal to knowingly pay more with no assurance that it will pass ROFR.

Back to the offer/negotiation stage!


----------



## bakenatj

thptrek said:


> That BLT deal looks awfully sweet at $83. Surprised it went so low and it's not stripped



Thanks! I hope it passes ROFR. I got it down from $95 a point. I have been borrowing from my SSR points I wanted to make sure I had 12' points so I stop the borrowing game. I am happy with the contract, now it is on to the waiting game.


----------



## lovin'fl

lville23 said:


> Only took Disney 10 days, spanning 2 weekends and a Holiday, to ROFR this loaded OKW contract :
> 
> OKW - 230 pts. - Dec UY - 2042 expire - $52.17 per pt.
> 
> 2011 - 230 banked (use by Nov 30 2013)
> 2012 - 230
> 2013 - 230
> 
> Buyer to pay closing & maint. and seller paid Fidelity's $195
> 
> Fidelity didn't note the banked points in the listing.  It wasn't until the offer was accepted and the history was run that the banked 2011 pts were known/communicated.  I considered upping the per pt. price as I figured the chances were slim for a loaded contract.  However, it was an internal to knowingly pay more with no assurance that it will pass ROFR.
> 
> Back to the offer/negotiation stage!


So sorry!  Wish you luck with the next offer.


bakenatj said:


> Thanks! I hope it passes ROFR. I got it down from $95 a point. I have been borrowing from my SSR points I wanted to make sure I had 12' points so I stop the borrowing game. I am happy with the contract, now it is on to the waiting game.


Wow...that is a great deal!


----------



## thptrek

bakenatj said:


> Thanks! I hope it passes ROFR. I got it down from $95 a point. I have been borrowing from my SSR points I wanted to make sure I had 12' points so I stop the borrowing game. I am happy with the contract, now it is on to the waiting game.



I'm about to head into the ROFR process with a loaded contract for BLT.  I'm paying mid 90's a point and am satisfied with the deal.  Hope Disney clears this quick cause I want to try to use the points this summer.


----------



## JMW123

Thanks for all the data on this thread, I have been peeking in for a while as we searched for our 1st DVC purchase.  Wanted to add my info to pay it forward to the next person looking.

Contract just sent to Disney, let the waiting begin.  Will advise when we hear.

210pt BCV (Feb) $68/pt 43 for '13, 210 every year thereafter Buyer pays closing and MF on remaining '13 pts.


----------



## bakenatj

thptrek said:


> I'm about to head into the ROFR process with a loaded contract for BLT.  I'm paying mid 90's a point and am satisfied with the deal.  Hope Disney clears this quick cause I want to try to use the points this summer.



Good luck, hope you get it! 

I hope I find out when get back from Aulani. That should help the time pass. Want to make a reservation for the first week in Dec.


----------



## DougEMG

lville23 said:


> Only took Disney 10 days, spanning 2 weekends and a Holiday, to ROFR this loaded OKW contract :
> 
> OKW - 230 pts. - Dec UY - 2042 expire - $52.17 per pt.
> 
> 2011 - 230 banked (use by Nov 30 2013)
> 2012 - 230
> 2013 - 230
> 
> Buyer to pay closing & maint. and seller paid Fidelity's $195
> 
> Fidelity didn't note the banked points in the listing.  It wasn't until the offer was accepted and the history was run that the banked 2011 pts were known/communicated.  I considered upping the per pt. price as I figured the chances were slim for a loaded contract.  However, it was an internal to knowingly pay more with no assurance that it will pass ROFR.
> 
> Back to the offer/negotiation stage!



That was a nice contract, especially with those bonus 2011 points.  Better luck next time.


----------



## GOOFY D

I am starting the process again.  Addonitis hit as I wanted a contract at BLT (purchased in 2012) near MK and a contract near Epcot/HS and decided on BWV.  I was not able to find the same UY as my BLT contract, but a contract came available that met my needs, point-wise and cost-wise.  On January 11 we purchased a 150 point BWV with an Aug UY for $60/point, buyer paying closing and 2013 MF (all 2012, 2013 and 2014 points available). After a long drawn out process of getting the 2012 points banked and Rachel leaving Fidelity in the middle of the process, we finally were submitted to Disney for ROFR today (January 23).  The wait begins (after nearly a 2 week delay).


----------



## lodge

Question: When Disney ROFR's the larger contracts, can they then split them up into smaller ones? I'm curious how the small contracts come to be.


----------



## DannysMom

lodge said:
			
		

> Question: When Disney ROFR's the larger contracts, can they then split them up into smaller ones? I'm curious how the small contracts come to be.



Yes.  They can re-package them, so to speak into smaller contracts.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## luv2sleep

lodge said:
			
		

> Question: When Disney ROFR's the larger contracts, can they then split them up into smaller ones? I'm curious how the small contracts come to be.



I was offered a 200+ VGC contract from Disney once and was told I didn't have to buy it all. I could have just purchased 100 points if I wanted.


----------



## lovin'fl

thptrek said:


> I'm about to head into the ROFR process with a loaded contract for BLT.  I'm paying mid 90's a point and am satisfied with the deal.  Hope Disney clears this quick cause I want to try to use the points this summer.





JMW123 said:


> Thanks for all the data on this thread, I have been peeking in for a while as we searched for our 1st DVC purchase.  Wanted to add my info to pay it forward to the next person looking.
> 
> Contract just sent to Disney, let the waiting begin.  Will advise when we hear.
> 
> 210pt BCV (Feb) $68/pt 43 for '13, 210 every year thereafter Buyer pays closing and MF on remaining '13 pts.





GOOFY D said:


> I am starting the process again.  Addonitis hit as I wanted a contract at BLT (purchased in 2012) near MK and a contract near Epcot/HS and decided on BWV.  I was not able to find the same UY as my BLT contract, but a contract came available that met my needs, point-wise and cost-wise.  On January 11 we purchased a 150 point BWV with an Aug UY for $60/point, buyer paying closing and 2013 MF (all 2012, 2013 and 2014 points available). After a long drawn out process of getting the 2012 points banked and Rachel leaving Fidelity in the middle of the process, we finally were submitted to Disney for ROFR today (January 23).  The wait begins (after nearly a 2 week delay).



Good luck with ROFR...here's hoping they waive ROFR on us all and do it in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Breyean

Off to ROFR today...

VGC 125 points June UY - $90/point. 79 banked 2012 points and all 125 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee. Through Fidelity.

This is our third try at a resale at VGC having been ROFR twice in the past. Can only hope third time's the charm.


----------



## luv2sleep

Breyean said:
			
		

> Off to ROFR today...
> 
> VGC 125 points June UY - $90/point. 79 banked 2012 points and all 125 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee. Through Fidelity.
> 
> This is our third try at a resale at VGC having been ROFR twice in the past. Can only hope third time's the charm.



Good luck!  This is exactly the point level and contract I am looking for. Please come back and post the results. Hope it goes through!


----------



## Breyean

luv2sleep said:


> Good luck!  This is exactly the point level and contract I am looking for. Please come back and post the results. Hope it goes through!



Oh, I will. Sharon at Fidelity said they had a VGC pass ROFR a couple of weeks ago at $89, and she just sold a 250 point contract there yesterday at $88. So at least I'm in the ball park as far as what the going rate seems to be.


----------



## puffkin

There seems to be a lot of experience here for Fidelity.  I see a contract I am interested in putting an offer on their site.  Is there anything I should know before they call them or a particular agent to contact (I keep seeing Rachel mentioned but I know she left).  I also recall them charging a fee....how are you working that into your offers?  Thanks for any experience!


----------



## GOOFY D

puffkin said:


> There seems to be a lot of experience here for Fidelity.  I see a contract I am interested in putting an offer on their site.  Is there anything I should know before they call them or a particular agent to contact (I keep seeing Rachel mentioned but I know she left).  I also recall them charging a fee....how are you working that into your offers?  Thanks for any experience!



Rachel is gone and the only one I have dealt with other than her is Sharon.  So far, Sharon has been good.  The fee is $195 and no one is really happy about it.  It is up to you how to put it in your offer.  I actually did not find out about it until after my offer was in, but since I had a full price offer, I probably would not have changed anyway.  I find their initial listing prices are lower than the others, but final accepted prices are all based on the seller.  I am more concerned about the contract than the company and have found they tend to have more inventory.


----------



## Breyean

GOOFY D said:


> Rachel is gone and the only one I have dealt with other than her is Sharon.  So far, Sharon has been good.  The fee is $195 and no one is really happy about it.  It is up to you how to put it in your offer.  I actually did not find out about it until after my offer was in, but since I had a full price offer, I probably would not have changed anyway.  I find their initial listing prices are lower than the others, but final accepted prices are all based on the seller.  I am more concerned about the contract than the company and have found they tend to have more inventory.



Well stated.

I also just found about about the new fee, added Jan 1, to buyers, after I had made my offer and contracts were being prepared.

Fidelity does seem to have lower listed prices, maybe partly due to they are the company to whom Disney steers sellers who call Disney needing to sell, often for financial reasons. I think this might also account for the higher number of listings they seem to have.

I've done 3 contracts with them before this one, all with Sharon, and it was a good experience each time (other than having been ROFR'd on two of them, of course).

But that fee stinks. Especially on a small contract, where it quickly adds to the price per point.


----------



## puffkin

Thanks guys for the quick responses.  I actually just put in an offer....since I am doing 100 point contract it was easy to adjust my offer for the $195.  I spoke to Shawn and she was very nice so far....and by far the first person to actually be very receptive to me putting in an offer and not just list price.  She flat out said everything is negotiable, she told me to not negotiate the $195 but to adjust elsewhere for it, that the sellers seem more receptive to that.  So I just lowered my PP by $2.  I've put in offers with the other "big" resellers on this site and have felt like they were not very interested in negotiating so this was very refreshing regardless of the outcome.  

I am assuming if the contract gets ROFR'd you are not accountable for the $195.  Is that correct?

Fingers crossed


----------



## Breyean

puffkin said:


> Thanks guys for the quick responses.  I actually just put in an offer....since I am doing 100 point contract it was easy to adjust my offer for the $195.  I spoke to Shawn and she was very nice so far....and by far the first person to actually be very receptive to me putting in an offer and not just list price.  She flat out said everything is negotiable, she told me to not negotiate the $195 but to adjust elsewhere for it, that the sellers seem more receptive to that.  So I just lowered my PP by $2.  I've put in offers with the other "big" resellers on this site and have felt like they were not very interested in negotiating so this was very refreshing regardless of the outcome.
> 
> I am assuming if the contract gets ROFR'd you are not accountable for the $195.  Is that correct?
> 
> Fingers crossed



Good luck to you. What resort are you going for?

Fidelity has always been good about presenting offers, even low balls. Plus a lot of times they know what the owner is looking for - like to pay off a loan, or if it's a divorce. So it's sad to say but if works in the buyer's interest to have those little bits of info to know where your offer s/b regardless of list price.

And yes, the fee is only collected at closing if you pass ROFR. You don't pay it upfront, although since I last put in a bid at Fidelity they upped the deposit from $500 to $1000, again refundable if you get ROFR'd.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Breyean said:


> Good luck to you. What resort are you going for?
> 
> Fidelity has always been good about presenting offers, even low balls. Plus a lot of times they know what the owner is looking for - like to pay off a loan, or if it's a divorce. So it's sad to say but if works in the buyer's interest to have those little bits of info to know where your offer s/b regardless of list price.
> 
> And yes, the fee is only collected at closing if you pass ROFR. You don't pay it upfront, although since I last put in a bid at Fidelity they upped the deposit from $500 to $1000, again refundable if you get ROFR'd.



I've had to pay $1000 deposit every time-  did it used to be $500 or had it been less for smaller contracts?


----------



## Breyean

MickeyFan612 said:


> I've had to pay $1000 deposit every time-  did it used to be $500 or had it been less for smaller contracts?



The contracts I did with Fidelity previously were all in the 200-250 point range.

Not only did they only take a $500 deposit, but I charged it and when I was ROFR'd I didn't even have to wait to get it back - my card had never even been charged!

But this was back in 2011 so who knows when that might have changed there.


----------



## Discomom703

Just added on....  BLT - 50 pts AUG UY ! $95/pp; (i asked for $92 but declined..) 50 pts current ; 2013 2014 andd 2015 forward.   Buyer paid closing.  
Whew!!   Its a small contract but happy to pay this than $165 pp.


----------



## bakenatj

Discomom703 said:


> Just added on....  BLT - 50 pts AUG UY ! $95/pp; (i asked for $92 but declined..) 50 pts current ; 2013 2014 andd 2015 forward.   Buyer paid closing.
> Whew!!   Its a small contract but happy to pay this than $165 pp.



Congrats! How long did ROFR take? I have a BLT contract in ROFR. Hope to be your neighbor soon!


----------



## Discomom703

bakenatj said:


> Congrats! How long did ROFR take? I have a BLT contract in ROFR. Hope to be your neighbor soon!



My offer was accepted around Nov 22, 2012.    Disney waived ROFR in 21 days..  so i got my notice that i got it around December 14th..i was shocked.. I was out of town for a month when i got it so i had to wait until i got back, get my funds straight then sent my final payment.. just got my email that its now closing... will need to wait for 2 more weeks to get it to Disney's system and recording etc..  I also made sure it was linked to my existing DVC membership.. 
SSR. August UY...  

You're almost there, neighbor!!!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Thanks for the info on this thread. We put an offer in about a hour ago. We offered the asking price. Hopefully the 
seller will accept soon because the suspense is killing me. So I have no idea how I will get through the time waiting to make it through ROFR if I can't even wait to hear back on my offer lol. The contract is for OKW 310 points $55 per point 163 points Aug 2012, 620 points 2013, 310 points 2014 
This is a first time for us. We do not have any previous contracts and have never placed an offer before. Send me some pixie dust please


----------



## Joey7295

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Thanks for the info on this thread. We put an offer in about a hour ago. We offered the asking price. Hopefully the
> seller will accept soon because the suspense is killing me. So I have no idea how I will get through the time waiting to make it through ROFR if I can't even wait to hear back on my offer lol. The contract is for OKW 310 points $55 per point 163 points Aug 2012, 620 points 2013, 310 points 2014
> This is a first time for us. We do not have any previous contracts and have never placed an offer before. Send me some pixie dust please



Good Luck.  OKW seems to be ROFR'd a lot but hopefully you can get this one through.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted on 1/21

VB 150 points August UY - $38/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF and admin fee, seller pays closing.


----------



## Joey7295

Also submitted on 1/21

HH 150 points June UY - $40/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 points and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee.


----------



## a742246

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Thanks for the info on this thread. We put an offer in about a hour ago. We offered the asking price. Hopefully the
> seller will accept soon because the suspense is killing me. So I have no idea how I will get through the time waiting to make it through ROFR if I can't even wait to hear back on my offer lol. The contract is for OKW 310 points $55 per point 163 points Aug 2012, 620 points 2013, 310 points 2014
> This is a first time for us. We do not have any previous contracts and have never placed an offer before. Send me some pixie dust please



Good for you!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> Also submitted on 1/21
> 
> HH 150 points June UY - $40/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 points and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee.



Nice Deals!  Just curious- do you get any discounts on closing costs/admin fees when you buy more than one at a time?  Good Luck w/ ROFR!


----------



## Joey7295

MickeyFan612 said:


> Nice Deals!  Just curious- do you get any discounts on closing costs/admin fees when you buy more than one at a time?  Good Luck w/ ROFR!



Thanks.  There are no discounts in this case.  If the same seller has more than one contract at the same resort then there could be a combined closing.  This is the case with another 270 OKW points that I am waiting to go to ROFR.  It is split into 30 pts, 50 pts, and 190 pts with one closing cost.  Its not through Fidelity so there are no admin fees.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> Thanks.  There are no discounts in this case.  If the same seller has more than one contract at the same resort then there could be a combined closing.  This is the case with another 270 OKW points that I am waiting to go to ROFR.  It is split into 30 pts, 50 pts, and 190 pts with one closing cost.  Its not through Fidelity so there are no admin fees.



Thanks for the insight and good luck on your OKW!
I'm sure you've landed a great deal


----------



## lodge

Boy will I love to know if that 1000 point, sale pending OKW contract passes ROFR. If they rent out points for just 2 years that'd bring the price out of pocket, down to 30/point...check my math, it's late!
711 banked, 2000 coming on 8/13, $57,000


----------



## okw2012

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Also submitted on 1/21
> 
> HH 150 points June UY - $40/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 points and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee.



Great deal! I'm a bit jaleous but I'll get over it. Best of luck with ROFR!


----------



## Firepath

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Thanks for the info on this thread. We put an offer in about a hour ago. We offered the asking price. Hopefully the
> seller will accept soon because the suspense is killing me. So I have no idea how I will get through the time waiting to make it through ROFR if I can't even wait to hear back on my offer lol. The contract is for OKW 310 points $55 per point 163 points Aug 2012, 620 points 2013, 310 points 2014
> This is a first time for us. We do not have any previous contracts and have never placed an offer before. Send me some pixie dust please



Good Luck DisneyFans! Here's some pixie dust:


----------



## silmarg

Ugggh... I am home w the flu...  

Been thinking about an add on for quite some time... So, I have nothing better to do... so I dropped a bid on an SSR contract over at Fidelity (still waiting to hear back).  

Also looked on ebay and saw a couple listings.  Got me to to thinking, has anyone here ever been successful with a DVC purchased on ebay?


----------



## lodge

I've never even tried to look there & enjoy the benefits of having everything handled, especially those reseller companies with a great amount of experience. They know what to look for (in most cases).


----------



## cuteinnocent

Submitted on 12/3/12 and passed ROFR on 12/27. Sending in closing docs now! 
VGC 310 pts, all Dec 2013 points and on. 
$85/point, buyer pays closing and I pay maintenance (I was told by Fidelity that Disney bills that to me and can't be negotiated.) 

Finally joining DVC!!


----------



## luv2sleep

cuteinnocent said:
			
		

> Submitted on 12/3/12 and passed ROFR on 12/27. Sending in closing docs now!
> VGC 310 pts, all Dec 2013 points and on.
> $85/point, buyer pays closing and I pay maintenance (I was told by Fidelity that Disney bills that to me and can't be negotiated.)
> 
> Finally joining DVC!!



Wow that's a great price!


----------



## IllinoisMommy

DisneyFansInLINY said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on this thread. We put an offer in about a hour ago. We offered the asking price. Hopefully the
> seller will accept soon because the suspense is killing me. So I have no idea how I will get through the time waiting to make it through ROFR if I can't even wait to hear back on my offer lol. The contract is for OKW 310 points $55 per point 163 points Aug 2012, 620 points 2013, 310 points 2014
> This is a first time for us. We do not have any previous contracts and have never placed an offer before. Send me some pixie dust please



Pixie dust coming your way from Illinois!!!


----------



## Breyean

cuteinnocent said:


> Submitted on 12/3/12 and passed ROFR on 12/27. Sending in closing docs now!
> VGC 310 pts, all Dec 2013 points and on.
> $85/point, buyer pays closing and I pay maintenance (I was told by Fidelity that Disney bills that to me and can't be negotiated.)
> 
> Finally joining DVC!!



Great price. 

I'm in ROFR now with a VGC contract at $90 and have about 50% confidence it will pass. From what Fidelity has told me recently, VGC has passed at $89, so maybe I'll be OK after seeing yours as well.


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> Ugggh... I am home w the flu...
> 
> Been thinking about an add on for quite some time... So, I have nothing better to do... so I dropped a bid on an SSR contract over at Fidelity (still waiting to hear back).
> 
> Also looked on ebay and saw a couple listings.  Got me to to thinking, has anyone here ever been successful with a DVC purchased on ebay?



Is it the flu or "addonitis"?  

Most of the listings I've seen on eBay were for a certain amount of points and not the membership.  The actual membership contracts were mostly from the Timeshare Store.  I would think that someone selling their DVC membership would probably set a minimum that wouldn't be much different than resale prices.  You'd still have to go through ROFR too but I'd also be interested to know if anyone has bought through eBay.

Good luck Sil.  Too bad we aren't in the Big Easy waiting for our team to play next Sunday!


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> Is it the flu or "addonitis"?
> 
> Most of the listings I've seen on eBay were for a certain amount of points and not the membership.  The actual membership contracts were mostly from the Timeshare Store.  I would think that someone selling their DVC membership would probably set a minimum that wouldn't be much different than resale prices.  You'd still have to go through ROFR too but I'd also be interested to know if anyone has bought through eBay.
> 
> Good luck Sil.  Too bad we aren't in the Big Easy waiting for our team to play next Sunday!



Hey Bill!  I am suffering from the flu and addonitis!  While we are "managing" with our 160SSR contract, we are limited in terms of options.  I think buying another 160pt SSR will make our stays more special... more 1BRs... maybe some 2BRs (w 2DDs, I need all the space I can get). 

And 2014 is DWs XXth Bday and I am thinking about sending her and 5 or 6 of her friends down for a shin dig and would like to treat them to a long weekend in a GV or TreeHouse Villa and I will need some points to pull that off. 

There are two contracts (not just vacations) listed on ebay by a Florida realtor named CJ Timeshares).  One is auction - 100ptVero is ending tomorrow nite (its at around $1500 now) and the other is a 220pt HHI that ends in 9 days and I am the high bidder at two dollars (I have no interesting HHI.. but I am not immune to a little speculation!).

I wish the Saints made it to the big dance.  I might've had to shack up w u!!! Maybe next year when the Saints make it... u can shack up w me! (but who wants to see an outdoor game in NJ in Feb).  Not sure if u knew this but I share the same last name as the d-coord who Peyton just fired (no relation).  I wish he would've worked out.

I hope you and yours are well... I am gearing up for a week on the Fantasy (Presidents week).  Doing two one day stays before and after the cruise (BWV and BLT) and hope to visit EP b4 and MK after.


----------



## dbs1228

silmarg said:


> Ugggh... I am home w the flu...
> 
> Been thinking about an add on for quite some time... So, I have nothing better to do... so I dropped a bid on an SSR contract over at Fidelity (still waiting to hear back).
> 
> Also looked on ebay and saw a couple listings.  Got me to to thinking, has anyone here ever been successful with a DVC purchased on ebay?



I have not bought off e-bay but did follow a few contracts forsale on there a year or so ago.  They had a BLT contract that sold for 66.75 per point I think it was a 160 point contract - wrong UY for me since I already have 2 different UY and do not want a third!  I am not sure if it passed ROFR but it did sell for a great price!


----------



## lodge

How would it work if you win a bid on Ebay, then, and it doesn't pass ROFR? 

Would you be reimbersed all you bid? 

I can't imagine a low ball win on Ebay would pass ROFR when offers close to the "normal" range sometimes don't even make it. I'd be leary of purchasing on Ebay... at least with an established company, that sells the timeshares on a regular basis, you can pretty much count on certain legalities being upheld.


----------



## Breyean

dbs1228 said:


> I have not bought off e-bay but did follow a few contracts forsale on there a year or so ago.  They had a BLT contract that sold for 66.75 per point I think it was a 160 point contract - wrong UY for me since I already have 2 different UY and do not want a third!  I am not sure if it passed ROFR but it did sell for a great price!



I remember that contract. It was an amazing deal if it went trough.

Within the last month there was a similar deal on an OKW resale contract on EBAY - 290 points sold for $10,111, or $34 a point. With the way Disney has been ROFRing OKW that one is a stretch to get through.


----------



## magicmonette

We were at AKL this week, and found out we made it through ROFR on our 160 AKL points at $60 pp.  160 from 2012, 160 2013. August UY. YAY!


----------



## silmarg

lodge said:


> How would it work if you win a bid on Ebay, then, and it doesn't pass ROFR?
> 
> Would you be reimbersed all you bid?
> 
> I can't imagine a low ball win on Ebay would pass ROFR when offers close to the "normal" range sometimes don't even make it. I'd be leary of purchasing on Ebay... at least with an established company, that sells the timeshares on a regular basis, you can pretty much count on certain legalities being upheld.



the contracts being sold now on ebay are by realtors.  They discuss ROFR on the listing and are using a tile company as escrow agent.

The two auctions on ebay have reserves on them.  The Vero Beach auction ends in about 30 mins and is only going for $20/pt, but the reserve is not yet met.


----------



## luv2sleep

silmarg said:
			
		

> the contracts being sold now on ebay are by realtors.  They discuss ROFR on the listing and are using a tile company as escrow agent.
> 
> The two auctions on ebay have reserves on them.  The Vero Beach auction ends in about 30 mins and is only going for $20/pt, but the reserve is not yet met.



What does that mean? If you win the bid but it doesn't pass, do you lose your $$?


----------



## silmarg

luv2sleep said:


> What does that mean? If you win the bid but it doesn't pass, do you lose your $$?



its just like buying at TSS or Fidelity.  The only difference is instead of the smaller downpayment that TSS or Fidelity... you pay in full to an escrow agent... and if you dont pass ROFR the funds are returned.

15 mins left... $22/pt.  reserve not yet met.


----------



## luv2sleep

silmarg said:
			
		

> its just like buying at TSS or Fidelity.  The only difference is instead of the smaller downpayment that TSS or Fidelity... you pay in full to an escrow agent... and if you dont pass ROFR the funds are returned.
> 
> 15 mins left... $22/pt.  reserve not yet met.



No idea what the reserve part means. What happens if its not met?


----------



## silmarg

luv2sleep said:


> No idea what the reserve part means. What happens if its not met?



When you put an item up for auction (any auction...not just ebay), you can list it with a reserve... meaning a price at which must be surpassed before the seller sells the item.  So while the auction may start at $1... you agree to only sell it if the final price is above $X.

The alternative is a "no reserve" auction.  Then the item sells to the highest bidder no matter how high or low the final price.

No reserve auctions garner more interest as the seller is for sure selling it... and not just "testing the waters".  But that is the way auctions go...

The closing high bid on the VB DVC ended up at $25.50/point, which was below the reserve (we dont know how high the reserve price is... that number is usually private... and only the seller and the auctioneer knows).  So this is a no sale.  Doesn't even go to ROFR.

Seller is free to re-list on ebay, sell privately or do nothing...


----------



## luv2sleep

silmarg said:
			
		

> When you put an item up for auction (any auction...not just ebay), you can list it with a reserve... meaning a price at which must be surpassed before the seller sells the item.  So while the auction may start at $1... you agree to only sell it if the final price is above $X.
> 
> The alternative is a "no reserve" auction.  Then the item sells to the highest bidder no matter how high or low the final price.
> 
> The high bid was $25.50 a point when the auction ended, which was below the reserve.  So this is a no sale.  Doesn't even go to ROFR.
> 
> Seller is free to re-list on ebay, sell privately or do nothing...



Got it! Thank you!  What was the reserve on this one? What mining bid were they looking for?


----------



## macd77

OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, 164 '13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24)

I hope to God I pass!


----------



## Sandisw

Thought we were done...but addonitis hit again.  Going to Disney tomorrow for ROFR...100 BLT points, Dec UY, $95/pt, buyer pays MF's and closing.   It comes with all 2012 UY points and beyond...a little high, but since all my 2013 trips are booked, I could conceivable transfer those 2012 points and that would bring the net cost down to a very nice price...regardless, I am happy as I love BLT and this now will bring us to 430 points total--280 BLT and 150 BWV!!!


----------



## thptrek

$95/pt with all 2012 UY points still available seems fair and what a lot of new listings are bunched around.  I'm waiting to start the ROFR process and I know the wait is going to kill me.


----------



## Sandisw

thptrek said:


> $95/pt with all 2012 UY points still available seems fair and what a lot of new listings are bunched around.  I'm waiting to start the ROFR process and I know the wait is going to kill me.



I know what you mean!! It will be a long 30 days....hopefully Disney will be kind to both of us and pass on things quickly!!!!


----------



## Goonie78

Buzzandthemermaid said:


> WAITING-AKV
> 
> Buzzandthemermaid --- 75 AKV (Feb), $60, 75 banked 11 pts, 75 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)
> 
> Just got word from Fidelity that Disney waived ROFR!    We are waiting on Estoppels then onto closing documents.  This is our first contract and there are points that expire 2/1/13 that we would like to use in January, travel dates and resort flexible.  Hopefully something will still be there for us.



Did this go through?  I'm looking for a similar small lot of points around this price range and was wondering if it passed.  Hoping it did!


----------



## silmarg

silmarg said:


> Ugggh... I am home w the flu...
> 
> Been thinking about an add on for quite some time... So, I have nothing better to do... so I dropped a bid on an SSR contract over at Fidelity (still waiting to hear back).
> 
> Also looked on ebay and saw a couple listings.  Got me to to thinking, has anyone here ever been successful with a DVC purchased on ebay?



Asking price $60.  Original offer $50.  Seller counter $55.  My "final and best" offer $52.50.  Accepted.

Using Shawn Ray at Fidelity.

silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, all pts, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (papers not signed yet so ROFR clock not yet ticking)


----------



## puffkin

silmarg said:


> Asking price $60.  Original offer $50.  Seller counter $55.  My "final and best" offer $52.50.  Accepted.
> 
> Using Shawn Ray at Fidelity.
> 
> silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, all pts, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (papers not signed yet so ROFR clock not yet ticking)



Thats what I have been offering too on most of my offers for SSR...also using Shawn Ray at Fidelity.  Gives me hope that one of mine will get accepted soon   Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## silmarg

puffkin said:


> Thats what I have been offering too on most of my offers for SSR...also using Shawn Ray at Fidelity.  Gives me hope that one of mine will get accepted soon   Good luck with ROFR.



I was hoping to get something w 2012 points.... but of all the SSR160Aug's out there (Jacki, TSS and Fidelity each have one) none had 2012 points to speak of... so i bid an agressive yet fair price on this one.  First bid... first acceptance.  Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## Minnies Dad

Minnies Dad said:


> Thanks to everyone for sharing all of the great information here.  Based largely on everything we learned and our 10 day trip in December which we split between BLT and AKL, we decided to buy.  After several failed offers, we had our first offer accepted.  Our contract was submitted to ROFR on Jan 4th.
> 
> AKL Dec $62 200 points 316 2012 (116 banked) 200 2013 200 2014.  Buyer pays closing and 2013 Maintenance Fees.



Passed ROFR Today!


----------



## disneychic

Minnies Dad said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR Today!



Get out!  That's great!  We are waiting -impatiently...its only been about 3 weeks for us!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Great contract, congrats!


----------



## Scotch

When folks say buyer pays 2013 maintenance fees/dues, are you saying starting fees due starting January 2013 regardless of use year/month?


----------



## amandaC

Minnies Dad said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR Today!



Congrats!


----------



## amandaC

Scotch said:
			
		

> When folks say buyer pays 2013 maintenance fees/dues, are you saying starting fees due starting January 2013 regardless of use year/month?



Fees are due every year on 1/15 regardless of use year. I am paying 2013 dues on a December use year contract (if it passes!). The 2013 dues are to be paid at closing.


----------



## okw2012

Scotch said:
			
		

> When folks say buyer pays 2013 maintenance fees/dues, are you saying starting fees due starting January 2013 regardless of use year/month?



Yes, but in practice anything is possible. You can certainly offer to only partially pay 2013 dues if you wish.


----------



## DISbob

Will be waiting for our first purchase to pass thru ROFR.  Sent today:  JUN 225 AKV points with 40 banked.  $56/pt buyer pay closing and 2013 mfs.  

Can't wait to hear those two words in November - 'Welcome Home!'


----------



## cuteinnocent

Breyean said:


> Great price.
> 
> I'm in ROFR now with a VGC contract at $90 and have about 50% confidence it will pass. From what Fidelity has told me recently, VGC has passed at $89, so maybe I'll be OK after seeing yours as well.



I think you should be good. Good luck!


----------



## silmarg

DISbob said:
			
		

> Will be waiting for our first purchase to pass thru ROFR.  Sent today:  JUN 225 AKV points with 40 banked.  $56/pt buyer pay closing and 2013 mfs.
> 
> Can't wait to hear those two words in November - 'Welcome Home!'



That's a great deal. And to think that today I recd an email the DVD is raising the price of AKV to $145.


----------



## fmer55

Contracts signed and sent to ROFR today....

BLT 160 Feb UY 2013-160 and all points forwrd. Buyer pays MF and Closing. $75pp


----------



## DannysMom

fmer55 said:
			
		

> Contracts signed and sent to ROFR today....
> 
> BLT 160 Feb UY 2013-160 and all points forwrd. Buyer pays MF and Closing. $75pp



Nice price. Good luck, I hope it passes ROFR for you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos and autocorrects!


----------



## disbound09

Contracts signed and sent to ROFR 3 weeks ago....

SSR 320 AUG UY   All 2012 320 pts  and all 2013 points forward. Buyer paid 2012 MF and 1/2 of Closing. $53.00 per pt

Keeping my fingers crossed and checking email each day.


----------



## thptrek

fmer55 said:


> Contracts signed and sent to ROFR today....
> 
> BLT 160 Feb UY 2013-160 and all points forwrd. Buyer pays MF and Closing. $75pp



Good luck.  That is a great price!  Just starting the ROFR process on our BLT.


----------



## shwn

Addonitus has struck for me. After being an owner for about a year and three months decided we needed more points. Also we decided that our original use year (purchased via resale) really didn't work for us (December), as we normally travel in the fall. So long story short we decided to sell one contract and buy two. Wish I would have visited this site more before we bought originally- this site really has great information and advice! Thanks again to everyone's great information here and I would highly recommend anyone thinking of buying to research all of the information on this site- it will save you money and potential headaches 

Here are the details of our sale:
-AKV= 180 Points (63 2012, 153 2013, and all going forward)- December Use Year. $60/pp. Buyer paid closing costs and dues on remaining 2013 points. 
Timeline:
1/17 Listed For Sale ($59/pp)
1/18 Sold by 8AM
1/19 Contracts sent to ROFR (waiting)

And these are the details of our purchases: 
-AKV= 100 Points (54 2011 Banked, 99 Banked 2012, 100 2013, and all going forward) August Use Year. $66/pp. Buyer paid closing. Seller paid 2013 dues.
Timeline:
1/18 Made 1st offer
1/19 Received counter and I made 2nd offer
1/21 Seller accepted offer
1/22 All documents returned and sent to ROFR (waiting)

-VWL= 200 Points (200 2012, 200 2013, and all going forward) August Use Year. $55.25/pp. Buyer paid closing costs and 2013 dues.
Timeline:
1/14 Made 1st offer
1/15 Counter and final offer accepted
1/16 We signed documents
1/19 Seller signed documents
1/23 Learned 2013 points were not bankable as seller was behind on dues. Updated contract and re-signed. 
1/24 Seller and Buyer returned documents and sent to ROFR (waiting)

The easy part is done, now the hard part for me- waiting- wish us luck! Good luck to everyone else that is waiting!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

shwn said:


> And these are the details of our purchases:
> -AKV= 100 Points (54 2011 Banked, 99 Banked 2012, 100 2013, and all going forward) August Use Year. $66/pp. Buyer paid closing. Seller paid 2013 dues.
> Timeline:
> 1/18 Made 1st offer
> 1/19 Received counter and I made 2nd offer
> 1/21 Seller accepted offer
> 1/22 All documents returned and sent to ROFR (waiting)
> 
> The easy part is done, now the hard part for me- waiting- wish us luck! Good luck to everyone else that is waiting!!!



This is almost my exact purchase and timeline.  Mine had no 2011 points and only 61 2012 points and we had to pay 2013 dues.  Your deal is better...congrats!  I don't remember seeing another 100 points AKV with Aug UY on 1/18.  What broker?  Must be the one I won't use (that charges a $195 broker fee...what are you paying in closing costs?  I am paying $425).  I hope we pass ROFR and fast!


----------



## shwn

lovin'fl said:


> This is almost my exact purchase and timeline.  Mine had no 2011 points and only 61 2012 points and we had to pay 2013 dues.  Your deal is better...congrats!  I don't remember seeing another 100 points AKV with Aug UY on 1/18.  What broker?  Must be the one I won't use (that charges a $195 broker fee...what are you paying in closing costs?  I am paying $425).  I hope we pass ROFR and fast!



Yes- I saw yours posted earlier in the thread when I was looking today. Crazy how close these two deals are. I used DVC by Resales (Shontell) for that contract, so didn't have to pay the $195 broker fee. Also have the same closing costs $425. I think I saw your deal too and was ready to offer on it, but it was sale pending already by the time I got to it. 

Your deal is great too- so congrats as well! 

And yes agree hope we both pass ROFR fast!!!


----------



## SOBDOSNV

We had offer accepted at $55@pt for 150 pts Jun UY, no 2012 pts, no 2013 pts, but that's ok.  I think we got an awesome deal for VWL.  Signed contract today, on to ROFR.  I've seen quite a few pass at around this so hopefully no problems.  We were only looking at 100pts but after researching on this thread we thought just maybe we could get more, and low and behold we did.  Thanks in large part to this thread and the people that have posted on it.


----------



## buckeyejennifer

We're waiting to hear back on ROFR as well. The contract was submitted for ROFR on 1/17.

HHI= 150 points--$48/point, 44 points for 2013, 150 points for 2014, February Use Year, Buyer Pays Closing Costs, Seller and Buyer split 2013 dues.


----------



## icydog

Regular OKW Contracts 2042

icydog -- 130 OKW (Mar), $56, 130 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, ?? pays mf (sub 10/12)
icydog-- 270 OKW (Mar), $56, 28 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing (with above contract), ?? pays mf (sub 10/12)

BOTH CONTRACTS ABOVE WERE ROFR'D.


----------



## icydog

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
icydog -- 150 OKW (Mar), $62, 148 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, ?? pays closing & mf (sub 10/12)
icydog -- 250 OKW (Mar), $63, 250 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/24)


BOTH CONTRACTS ABOVE PASSED ROFR.


----------



## lodge

icydog said:


> BOTH CONTRACTS ABOVE PASSED ROFR.



Congratulations!!


----------



## silmarg

an 220 point Dec UY HHI contract sold on ebay for $52.26/pt last nite!


----------



## DougEMG

icydog said:


> WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> icydog -- 150 OKW (Mar), $62, 148 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, ?? pays closing & mf (sub 10/12)
> icydog -- 250 OKW (Mar), $63, 250 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/24)
> 
> 
> BOTH CONTRACTS ABOVE PASSED ROFR.



Congrats


----------



## jimim

icydog said:
			
		

> WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> icydog -- 150 OKW (Mar), $62, 148 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, ?? pays closing & mf (sub 10/12)
> icydog -- 250 OKW (Mar), $63, 250 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 10/24)
> 
> BOTH CONTRACTS ABOVE PASSED ROFR.



Nice.  Good luck finishing up!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted on 1/18 

OKW Extended 270 total points AUGUST UY, $61.92/point, buyer pays MFs and combined closing

There are actually 3 separate contracts and I am paying full asking price on each.  The details are:

30 pts - 30 banked 2011, 30 2012 and forward, $69/pt

50 pts - 50 banked 2011, 50 2012 and forward, $65/pt

190 pts - 75 banked 2011, 190 2012 and forward, $60/pt

In total I am getting 425 2012 points (155 banked from 2011)


----------



## kenly777

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Submitted on 1/18
> 
> OKW Extended 270 total points AUGUST UY, $61.92/point, buyer pays MFs and combined closing
> 
> There are actually 3 separate contracts and I am paying full asking price on each.  The details are:
> 
> 30 pts - 30 banked 2011, 30 2012 and forward, $69/pt
> 
> 50 pts - 50 banked 2011, 50 2012 and forward, $65/pt
> 
> 190 pts - 75 banked 2011, 190 2012 and forward, $60/pt
> 
> In total I am getting 425 2012 points (155 banked from 2011)



Good luck! My bwv contract was submitted on the same day. Hopefully we'll hear good news soon


----------



## shellbelle1971

The contract we thought had gone for ROFR turned out to be in foreclosure. Sigh. We'll try again when we find one we like.


----------



## chateau

Joey7295 said:


> There are actually 3 separate contracts and I am paying full asking price on each.



Did they market these together or separately? If separately, you were fortunate to get each one! Nice collection! Good luck!




shellbelle1971 said:


> The contract we thought had gone for ROFR turned out to be in foreclosure. Sigh. We'll try again when we find one we like.


bummer!! Does that mean it goes straight to Disney without them having to pay the cost? Good luck on another!


----------



## amandaC

shellbelle1971 said:
			
		

> The contract we thought had gone for ROFR turned out to be in foreclosure. Sigh. We'll try again when we find one we like.



That stinks! Good luck finding the next one!


----------



## lovin'fl

shellbelle1971 said:


> The contract we thought had gone for ROFR turned out to be in foreclosure. Sigh. We'll try again when we find one we like.



Sorry!  We had similar...we thought we went to ROFR and 8 days later got an e-mail that our contract was cancelled (was with Fidelity and not a forclosure...actually think the sellers decided to book a trip and re-list with another broker).  We had to go back to the drawing board and it wasn't so easy since we were looking for 50-100 points with Aug UY at HH (wanted closer to 100 points and not a stripped contract).  When we weren't finding anything we tried to buy direct and had to go on wait list, so we began to then look at AKV and BWV and finally found a 100 point contract at AKV (NOT with Fidelity).  We are about 2 weeks into ROFR.  Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## spears2008

It's been a long wait (about 4 months), but our 220 BLT Sep contract is finally closed at $75 pp.  220 points coming Sep 2013 and all forward

We dealt with very slow sellers and seller agent/closing company.

Here's a little on our timeline: 
-10/8 reached agreement with seller originally at $17,200 (found posting on Sellmytimesharenow.com)

-10/16 - still hadn't received any contracts or contact from the seller's agent Sellmytimesharenow.com despite numerous calls and messages on my account.  Began doubting that contract was going to proceed.  Contacted Seller to let them know we were moving onto another contract (I had found an AKV contract that was interesting).  Instead, Seller dropped price to $16,500 or $75 pp (Seller always agreed to pay all closing costs and 2012 mf).  We agreed to new lower price and to wait a few more days.  

10/17 - received contracts from Timeshare broker services.  They had numerous errors.  fortunately, I am an attorney an knew what needed to be changed

10/19 recieved revised contracts to sign.  Executed and sent back next morning.

10/22 - received copies of executed contract

At this point we began dealing with Sheila Downs of Timeshare Closing Services.

I don't know when we were submitted to ROFR or when it was approved.  I was actually worried that it wasn't handled correctly.  I still don't see the notice on the Comptroller's website, but DVC has told me I am in their computer system, so I guess they did waive ROFR at some point.  

11/26- I received closing documents.  I of course had comments on the deed.

11/27 - I executed the documents and wired my funds.

2 months of waiting for the Seller to execute deed.  Seller was from Canada and did not want to go to US notary for execution.  I have not seen copy of deed, so I am still concerned that this was not handled properly.  

1/23 - Deed Recorded on Comptroller's website (deed shows that it was executed 12/19/12 -- not sure why the Seller delayed in sending it to the Closing company)   NOTE: This was almost 2 MONTHS after I wired funds.

2/4 - I called DVC and was told that I am in the computer system and my membership card is in the mail.  They would not give me my member number over the phone.  I am still waiting, nearly 4 months later!  

2/5 - I'm cautiously optomistic at this point that the transaction may be final.  I still need to see the actual deed to make sure it was a US notary that notarized the deed.  

* In contrast, I had a very fast 50 BWV Dec UY contract that I purchased through Sharon at Fidelity. * 6 weeks from offer to closing, first reservation made one week later.

10/3 - reached agreement on price same day $67 per point, buyer pays closing costs (I paid asking price because I wanted a contract in time to take advantage of the PAP deal.  We purchased 9 PAPs, and the savings practically pays for this small contract right off the bat)

10/4 - received contracts for execution

10/5 - we mailed back executed contracts and deposit

10/8 - received contract executed by Sellers, submitted to ROFR

11/6 - passed ROFR

11/8 - I added a friend to contract so that she could take advantage of PAP deal.  We received addendum immediately.

11/9 - received closing documents

11/12 - returned executed closing documents

11/15 - contract closed

I contacted DVC right before thanksgiving and received member number via phone with tons of time to spare for my PAP purchases!



spears2008 said:


> We are waiting on a larger BLT contract submitted Nov. 2.
> 220 BLT points, Sept. UY, 220 available 9/13.  $75/pp. Seller pays all closing costs and 2012 mf.


----------



## GOOFY D

I would never use sellmytimeshares.  Never! I dealt with two different people there just trying to get info on a contract they had for sale.  It took me several weeks just to get the UY and the people acted as if I was interrupting their card game or something.  Not helpful, courteous or knowledgeable at all.


----------



## lodge

TTS is so efficient it blows my mind!


----------



## shellbelle1971

Ok, next try...
Seller accepted an offer of $71 per point on a 350 pt BCV contract. March UY, no '12 points, all '13 points coming. We pay closing costs & MF on '13 points. Still working with the Timeshare Store. Love those guys! (Though a bit annoyed they didn't know the last contract we made an offer on was in foreclosure. They handled it correctly, but it was still an inconvenience to us.)
Anyway...deposit check is in the mail to them. They should get this one in to ROFR quickly.


----------



## lovin'fl

shellbelle1971 said:


> Ok, next try...
> Seller accepted an offer of $71 per point on a 350 pt BCV contract. March UY, no '12 points, all '13 points coming. We pay closing costs & MF on '13 points. Still working with the Timeshare Store. Love those guys! (Though a bit annoyed they didn't know the last contract we made an offer on was in foreclosure. They handled it correctly, but it was still an inconvenience to us.)
> Anyway...deposit check is in the mail to them. They should get this one in to ROFR quickly.



Yay!  Hope it goes through fast!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Sent to ROFR 02/04:

210 SSR (June) $55 420-12, 210-13 buyer pay closing & $195 fee while seller pays 2013 maint. fees.  Purchased from Fidelity!

My best deal to date- Even if the 2011 points expire before contract closes I'm still happy with deal.  I already have several Disney trips planned this year but if those 2011 points prove to be good I may have to work another one in  I'm gonna get great use out of my PAP this year


----------



## lovin'fl

MickeyFan612 said:


> Sent to ROFR 02/04:
> 
> 210 SSR (June) $55 420-12, 210-13 buyer pay closing & $195 fee while seller pays 2013 maint. fees.  Purchased from Fidelity!
> 
> My best deal to date- Even if the 2011 points expire before contract closes I'm still happy with deal.  I already have several Disney trips planned this year but if those 2011 points prove to be good I may have to work another one in  I'm gonna get great use out of my PAP this year



Sweet...congrats!


----------



## SpectroMan71

Got the email today from TTS that I closed, along with congratulations.  The email said it may take 14-28 days for Disney to recognize me in their system, yet I need a room 18 days from now 

Historically, do I have a chance at making this deadline?


----------



## Minnies Dad

Congrats!


----------



## lodge

SpectroMan71 said:


> Got the email today from TTS that I closed, along with congratulations.  The email said it may take 14-28 days for Disney to recognize me in their system, yet I need a room 18 days from now
> 
> Historically, do I have a chance at making this deadline?



Can you take the pressure off yourself and rent this time (don't know your details)?

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## okw2012

SpectroMan71 said:
			
		

> Got the email today from TTS that I closed, along with congratulations.  The email said it may take 14-28 days for Disney to recognize me in their system, yet I need a room 18 days from now
> 
> Historically, do I have a chance at making this deadline?



It took us only 7 days last time between closing and when points showed up, but that was my 2nd contract. It might be faster if they are only adding a 2nd contract to an existing account. Can't remember how long it took for 1st contract...
Good luck!


----------



## fmer55

okw2012 said:


> It took us only 7 days last time between closing and when points showed up, but that was my 2nd contract. It might be faster if they are only adding a 2nd contract to an existing account. Can't remember how long it took for 1st contract...
> Good luck!



My first loaded quicker than my second. There are very few people who handle the data entry. Just depends how busy they are. Good Luck!


----------



## lovin'fl

SpectroMan71 said:


> Got the email today from TTS that I closed, along with congratulations.  The email said it may take 14-28 days for Disney to recognize me in their system, yet I need a room 18 days from now
> 
> Historically, do I have a chance at making this deadline?



There is still availability...so I hope you get into the system quick so you can book.  Come back and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## kenspidey

Yes, please post how you make out.


----------



## puffkin

Went to ROFR on 2/5/13.  Purchased through Shawn Ray with Fidelity.

115 SSR (FEB) no banked or 2013 points.  All 2014 points forward.  Buyer paying closing and $195 admin.  Seller paid 2013 MF since points were used.  $48 per point.  

I know many of you would not even consider a contract like this since it is somewhat stripped, but it fit our needs for a variety of reasons and I feel like we got it for a fair price.


----------



## lovin'fl

puffkin said:


> Went to ROFR on 2/5/13.  Purchased through Shawn Ray with Fidelity.
> 
> 115 SSR (FEB) no banked or 2013 points.  All 2014 points forward.  Buyer paying closing and $195 admin.  Seller paid 2013 MF since points were used.  $48 per point.
> 
> I know many of you would not even consider a contract like this since it is somewhat stripped, but it fit our needs for a variety of reasons and I feel like we got it for a fair price.



That is a great price.  Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## BillyBuckner

Sent for ROFR on 2/6/13.

BWV-150;  $64/point; October Use Year.  29 banked points from 2011 and all points for 2012 and beyond.  Buyer pays closing costs, 2013 maint fees, and the $195 fee from Fidelity.

It's not the best price I have seen; however, with the lack of supply for BWV contracts that are the size and UY that we desire, we felt we needed to pay it in order to stay there this Dec or Jan.

Note: the 2011 & 2012 points were not advertised on the web site do they were a pleasant surprise. 

We don't plan to go before October so right after closing we will have to aggressively look for a renter for those 29 points from 2011


----------



## Illini Al

puffkin said:


> Went to ROFR on 2/5/13.  Purchased through Shawn Ray with Fidelity.
> 
> 115 SSR (FEB) no banked or 2013 points.  All 2014 points forward.  Buyer paying closing and $195 admin.  Seller paid 2013 MF since points were used.  $48 per point.
> 
> I know many of you would not even consider a contract like this since it is somewhat stripped, but it fit our needs for a variety of reasons and I feel like we got it for a fair price.



Nice! That would have worked for me except for the 115 points part. That's a very nice price for a somewhat small contract. Good luck!!


----------



## liball3

Our contract went to ROFR this week.
WL villas 175 points for $63, 175 points from UY 2012
Buyer paid fees
Very excited!


----------



## jp02

Sent to ROFR 2/6/13

OKW 170 pts Oct UY, $59 pp, 27 pts-2011, 30 pts-2012, and all points going forward. Buyer pays all fees.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Also submitted on 1/21
> 
> HHI 150 points June UY - $40/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 points and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee.



Found out on 2/5 Disney has decided to exercise ROFR.  This was going to be my first HHI, but I guess not.


----------



## lovin'fl

liball3 said:


> Our contract went to ROFR this week.
> WL villas 175 points for $63, 175 points from UY 2012
> Buyer paid fees
> Very excited!


Congrats!!!  Good luck with ROFR!


jp02 said:


> Sent to ROFR 2/6/13
> 
> OKW 170 pts Oct UY, $59 pp, 27 pts-2011, 30 pts-2012, and all points going forward. Buyer pays all fees.


Congrats also!  And good luck with ROFR!


Joey7295 said:


> Found out on 2/5 Disney has decided to exercise ROFR.  This was going to be my first HHI, but I guess not.



So sorry.  I know Disney was in need of HH points...we tried to add some on direct and had to go on wait list (we didn't and went for an AKV resale instead, but I know they had several HH UY waitlisted).  You going to try again?


----------



## puffkin

Illini Al said:


> Nice! That would have worked for me except for the 115 points part. That's a very nice price for a somewhat small contract. Good luck!!



Awe thanks.  I know a lot of people on here wouldn't consider this contract, but we didn't need any points until at least 2014 and my mom (who is buying these points) really didn't want to pay dues for 2013 or go through the hassle of renting points.  We also take a spring trip every other year or so and our other contracts are June UY so we thought a Feb/Mar UY would be better for those trips.  Plus we wanted a contract between 110-125 points.  I feel like we got a decent deal for our criteria.  I know there will always be a better contract/deal out there, but this one fit our needs pretty well and I felt like it was an ok price so we jumped on it.  Plus now I don't need to waste my time obsessively stalking the resale boards....I think people tend to forget that "cost" when they post their amazing deals on this board.


----------



## MapleGirl

puffkin said:


> Awe thanks.  I know a lot of people on here wouldn't consider this contract, but we didn't need any points until at least 2014 and my mom (who is buying these points) really didn't want to pay dues for 2013 or go through the hassle of renting points.  We also take a spring trip every other year or so and our other contracts are June UY so we thought a Feb/Mar UY would be better for those trips.  Plus we wanted a contract between 110-125 points.  I feel like we got a decent deal for our criteria.  I know there will always be a better contract/deal out there, but this one fit our needs pretty well and I felt like it was an ok price so we jumped on it.  Plus now I don't need to waste my time obsessively stalking the resale boards....I think people tend to forget that "cost" when they post their amazing deals on this board.



Hi Puffkin, 
Congrats!  This is the kind of deal I am thinking about - 110-120 points, for use starting in 2014.  May I ask how you came across your deal?  I am just starting out and gathering information.
Thanks!


----------



## puffkin

MapleGirl said:


> Hi Puffkin,
> Congrats!  This is the kind of deal I am thinking about - 110-120 points, for use starting in 2014.  May I ask how you came across your deal?  I am just starting out and gathering information.
> Thanks!



I stalked the 4 big resale boards daily for about 2 months.  As soon as something popped up in the 100-120 point range for AKV or SSR with a FEB/MAR use year I called with an offer right away.  I had a total contract price (including all closing costs) that I wanted to stick to so I crafted my offers to fit that.  I offered $60/pt AKV and $50/pt SSR.  If there were all 2013 points I offered half MF and to pay closing.  I got tons of NO's or terrible counters so get used to rejection.

Since this particular contract was somewhat stripped I offered $45/pt and buyer to pay closing as that seems to be a big turnoff for some sellers and honestly, to squabble over $200 at this point isn't worth my time (others will view this differently).  They countered at $55/pt and I went back with my "best and final offer of $48".  They were on the fence but decided to take it as they were somewhat motivated and I flat out said there are no 2013 points so it is a fair offer.

I made offers with all the big 4.  This contract was through Fidelty (Shawn Ray).  I do feel that she was more than willing to take in low offers to the seller and negotiate for the buyer.  I did not feel that way about the others, especially the TSS which basically said that I would not get a 100 point contract unless I paid asking. Fidelity was also very upfront about the admin fee which is a point of contention to some on this board.  I thought the fee was worth it though and they were a pleasure to work with and very prompt.  I don't forsee this getting ROFR'd so I feel pretty good about our deal.  There will always be a better contract or deal to be had, but I can live with this.


----------



## DannysMom

MapleGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Puffkin,
> Congrats!  This is the kind of deal I am thinking about - 110-120 points, for use starting in 2014.  May I ask how you came across your deal?  I am just starting out and gathering information.
> Thanks!



There are 3 or 4 big resale brokers, not all of which can be mentioned here.  The two biggest, that can be mentioned are Fidelity and The Timeshare Store (board sponsor.). Scan their listings for a while, and keep tabs on the ROFR thread.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## okw2012

DannysMom said:
			
		

> There are 3 or 4 big resale brokers, not all of which can be mentioned here.  The two biggest, that can be mentioned are Fidelity and The Timeshare Store (board sponsor.). Scan their listings for a while, and keep tabs on the ROFR thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



You can also request to be informed by email when new contracts are available. Some brokers allow you to specify that you are only interested by small contracts.


----------



## amandaC

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Found out on 2/5 Disney has decided to exercise ROFR.  This was going to be my first HHI, but I guess not.



Awww that stinks! 

And your news has me checking my email constantly since my contract is very similar & went to Disney for ROFR the day after yours. Ugh!


----------



## ELMC

puffkin said:


> Went to ROFR on 2/5/13.  Purchased through Shawn Ray with Fidelity.
> 
> 115 SSR (FEB) no banked or 2013 points.  All 2014 points forward.  Buyer paying closing and $195 admin.  Seller paid 2013 MF since points were used.  $48 per point.
> 
> *I know many of you would not even consider a contract like this since it is somewhat stripped, but it fit our needs for a variety of reasons and I feel like we got it for a fair price*.



This is a great example of buying a contract that fits your needs.  If you don't need 2013 points (which it sounds like you don't) and the price reflects the fact that it is stripped (which it somewhat does) then why not go for it?   Remember, this is a 30+ year commitment, so if the size and UY work for you, then great!  Plus, even without 2013 points, you still saved a TON over buying direct.  



puffkin said:


> Awe thanks.  I know a lot of people on here wouldn't consider this contract, but we didn't need any points until at least 2014 and my mom (who is buying these points) really didn't want to pay dues for 2013 or go through the hassle of renting points.  We also take a spring trip every other year or so and our other contracts are June UY so we thought a Feb/Mar UY would be better for those trips.  Plus we wanted a contract between 110-125 points.  I feel like we got a decent deal for our criteria.  *I know there will always be a better contract/deal out there, but this one fit our needs pretty well and I felt like it was an ok price so we jumped on it.*  Plus now I don't need to waste my time obsessively stalking the resale boards....I think people tend to forget that "cost" when they post their amazing deals on this board.



All of your reasons above are (in my opinion) viable reasons for choosing this contract and not justifications of a questionable decision.  As for the statement I bolded, just remember, only one person can get the best deal.  Everyone else overpays by comparison.


----------



## chasshan

spears2008 said:


> It's been a long wait (about 4 months), but our 220 BLT Sep contract is finally closed at $75 pp.  220 points coming Sep 2013 and all forward
> 
> We dealt with very slow sellers and seller agent/closing company.
> 
> Here's a little on our timeline:
> -10/8 reached agreement with seller originally at $17,200 (found posting on Sellmytimesharenow.com)
> 
> -10/16 - still hadn't received any contracts or contact from the seller's agent Sellmytimesharenow.com despite numerous calls and messages on my account.  Began doubting that contract was going to proceed.  Contacted Seller to let them know we were moving onto another contract (I had found an AKV contract that was interesting).  Instead, Seller dropped price to $16,500 or $75 pp (Seller always agreed to pay all closing costs and 2012 mf).  We agreed to new lower price and to wait a few more days.
> 
> 10/17 - received contracts from Timeshare broker services.  They had numerous errors.  fortunately, I am an attorney an knew what needed to be changed
> 
> 10/19 recieved revised contracts to sign.  Executed and sent back next morning.
> 
> 10/22 - received copies of executed contract
> 
> At this point we began dealing with Sheila Downs of Timeshare Closing Services.
> 
> I don't know when we were submitted to ROFR or when it was approved.  I was actually worried that it wasn't handled correctly.  I still don't see the notice on the Comptroller's website, but DVC has told me I am in their computer system, so I guess they did waive ROFR at some point.
> 
> 11/26- I received closing documents.  I of course had comments on the deed.
> 
> 11/27 - I executed the documents and wired my funds.
> 
> 2 months of waiting for the Seller to execute deed.  Seller was from Canada and did not want to go to US notary for execution.  I have not seen copy of deed, so I am still concerned that this was not handled properly.
> 
> 1/23 - Deed Recorded on Comptroller's website (deed shows that it was executed 12/19/12 -- not sure why the Seller delayed in sending it to the Closing company)   NOTE: This was almost 2 MONTHS after I wired funds.
> 
> 2/4 - I called DVC and was told that I am in the computer system and my membership card is in the mail.  They would not give me my member number over the phone.  I am still waiting, nearly 4 months later!
> 
> 2/5 - I'm cautiously optomistic at this point that the transaction may be final.  I still need to see the actual deed to make sure it was a US notary that notarized the deed.
> 
> * In contrast, I had a very fast 50 BWV Dec UY contract that I purchased through Sharon at Fidelity. * 6 weeks from offer to closing, first reservation made one week later.
> 
> 10/3 - reached agreement on price same day $67 per point, buyer pays closing costs (I paid asking price because I wanted a contract in time to take advantage of the PAP deal.  We purchased 9 PAPs, and the savings practically pays for this small contract right off the bat)
> 
> 10/4 - received contracts for execution
> 
> 10/5 - we mailed back executed contracts and deposit
> 
> 10/8 - received contract executed by Sellers, submitted to ROFR
> 
> 11/6 - passed ROFR
> 
> 11/8 - I added a friend to contract so that she could take advantage of PAP deal.  We received addendum immediately.
> 
> 11/9 - received closing documents
> 
> 11/12 - returned executed closing documents
> 
> 11/15 - contract closed
> 
> I contacted DVC right before thanksgiving and received member number via phone with tons of time to spare for my PAP purchases!



Hi,

What's a PAP purchase?
I just made my first offer for BWV, 350 pts, at $67. per point.
I hope I didn't pay too much after reading your post.
The contract has 350 banked points from 2012, 350 for 2013 and so on moving forward. I pay closing costs, seller and I are splitting 2013 mf.
First time on this board;probably should have read it sooner, especially since I'm familiar with DIS. (just usually lurking on DCL forums).

Thanks,
Shanna


----------



## GOOFY D

chasshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's a PAP purchase?
> I just made my first offer for BWV, 350 pts, at $67. per point.
> I hope I didn't pay too much after reading your post.
> The contract has 350 banked points from 2012, 350 for 2013 and so on moving forward. I pay closing costs, seller and I are splitting 2013 mf.
> First time on this board;probably should have read it sooner, especially since I'm familiar with DIS. (just usually lurking on DCL forums).
> 
> Thanks,
> Shanna



Good luck!


----------



## ITGirl50

chasshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's a PAP purchase?



Premium Annual Pass


----------



## ELMC

chasshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's a PAP purchase?
> I just made my first offer for BWV, 350 pts, at $67. per point.
> I hope I didn't pay too much after reading your post.
> The contract has 350 banked points from 2012, 350 for 2013 and so on moving forward. I pay closing costs, seller and I are splitting 2013 mf.
> First time on this board;probably should have read it sooner, especially since I'm familiar with DIS. (just usually lurking on DCL forums).
> 
> Thanks,
> Shanna



You got a good deal for a contract that is in high demand.  You could have possibly gotten it for a few dollars less.  You also could have lost it to a full priced offer while you were trying to save a few bucks.

I am one of the biggest (if not _the_ biggest) proponent of getting the best deal one possibly can.  However, given the dearth of BWV contracts in the past 9 months, I do not apply that thinking to owning there.  Congrats on your deal and here's to a smooth closing.


----------



## chasshan

Thanks everyone!

O.k. now I don't feel so bad.
And at least by splitting the MF I'm saving $1022.
That would be equivalent to.....about $3. less per point, for the 350 pts. I'm purchasing, not to mention the 350 banked points.

Does anyone know what the savings is for the PAP, or AP for either Disneyland or WDW?  

Shanna


----------



## radmcg

I dont think you should feel bad at all great contract.  I like deals as much as anybody.  Have been looking for 100 at BWV with feb UY (optional).  Missed like 4 contracts.  Finally got email from one of the brokers  for $70.00 PP with 100 2012 points banked and all forward feb UY.  From time I got the email till I made the offer was 4 minutes.  I don't feel bad at all got exactly what I wanted.  Could I have haggled and got it maybe.  Could I have haggled and lost it most likely, the BWV supply has been.  I think you got a great contract at a fair price.  The only problem I had was explaining to my wife why I didn't at least ask first.  In my defense I had warned her I would buy the next one I found that was exactly what I wanted.  Went to ROFR January 15th should hear from them soon hopefully.  Does anyone know if they only release once a week i.e. thursday or do they process everyday and release them when processed?
Just curious
Congratulations 
Rad


----------



## lovin'fl

radmcg said:


> I dont think you should feel bad at all great contract.  I like deals as much as anybody.  Have been looking for 100 at BWV with feb UY (optional).  Missed like 4 contracts.  Finally got email from one of the brokers  for $70.00 PP with 100 2012 points banked and all forward feb UY.  From time I got the email till I made the offer was 4 minutes.  I don't feel bad at all got exactly what I wanted.  Could I have haggled and got it maybe.  Could I have haggled and lost it most likely, the BWV supply has been.  I think you got a great contract at a fair price.  The only problem I had was explaining to my wife why I didn't at least ask first.  In my defense I had warned her I would buy the next one I found that was exactly what I wanted.  Went to ROFR January 15th should hear from them soon hopefully.  Does anyone know if they only release once a week i.e. thursday or do they process everyday and release them when processed?
> Just curious
> Congratulations
> Rad



We were considering BWV (75-100 points)...good thing we didn't wait around on a contract there as it seems it is in high demand.  

I am curious, too, when Disney signs off on ROFRs...if it's every day or just once a week cause we went to ROFR a week after you (radmcg).  You should hear soon...come back and let us know when you hear.


----------



## chasshan

Thanks Rad,

I just received word my contract has been sent off to Disney today.
So the waiting begins.
Please let us know when you hear; that should give me a good idea of how long mine will take.

Congratulations to you too!

Shanna


----------



## puffkin

It really makes you wonder what all goes on in ROFR that it takes so long to hear back 

Just heard from Shawn Ray at Fidelity that Disney caught a typo in our contract during review for ROFR and that we need to sign an addendum to correct it.  The contract number was a 1 instead of a 7 at the one spot.  No big deal to send in the addendum, but glad they caught it.

Makes you wonder though....this contract went to ROFR on Tuesday.  They already caught it today so they are already reviewing it.  I always thought the delay was it sitting in some queue somewhere.  So what do they do for the next 20 something days?


----------



## DannysMom

I think they have the next 20 days for the contract to sit on a desk...... And if by some chance somebody wants to buy direct, and your contract could make that happen,then they can take it.  If they have no takers, then they let you buy.  But that is just my guess. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## silmarg

silmarg said:


> silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, all pts, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (Fidelity)



1/29AM - Offered $50
1/29PM - Countered $55
1/29 - Agreed upon $52.50
2/1 - Contract Recieved
2/4 - Contract Signed
2/5 - Sent to DVD for ROFR.


----------



## macd77

puffkin said:
			
		

> It really makes you wonder what all goes on in ROFR that it takes so long to hear back
> 
> Just heard from Shawn Ray at Fidelity that Disney caught a typo in our contract during review for ROFR and that we need to sign an addendum to correct it.  The contract number was a 1 instead of a 7 at the one spot.  No big deal to send in the addendum, but glad they caught it.
> 
> Makes you wonder though....this contract went to ROFR on Tuesday.  They already caught it today so they are already reviewing it.  I always thought the delay was it sitting in some queue somewhere.  So what do they do for the next 20 something days?



I have been reading this thread now for a few weeks and wondering the same exact thing. I have only been in rofr for two weeks but I can't stand the waiting. I am sitting in a blizzard in NY at the moment and praying I get through over the next 7-10 days. 

We went to contract on OKW on 1/26.  $52, 164 Sep UY, 164 points for 2012 + 164 for 2013 + 164 for 2014.  I paid mf and closing.  Avg cost/pt after factoring in mf and closing is $59.  Don't have a good feeling after finding the rofr thread.


----------



## ELMC

puffkin said:


> It really makes you wonder what all goes on in ROFR that it takes so long to hear back
> 
> Just heard from Shawn Ray at Fidelity that Disney caught a typo in our contract during review for ROFR and that we need to sign an addendum to correct it.  The contract number was a 1 instead of a 7 at the one spot.  No big deal to send in the addendum, but glad they caught it.
> 
> Makes you wonder though....this contract went to ROFR on Tuesday.  They already caught it today so they are already reviewing it.  I always thought the delay was it sitting in some queue somewhere.  *So what do they do for the next 20 something days?*



They make you wait.  Disney has no reason to make the resale process any easier.  In fact, many prospective resale buyers have cited the long wait as a reason for buying direct.  Mission accomplished.




macd77 said:


> I have been reading this thread now for a few weeks and wondering the same exact thing. I have only been in rofr for two weeks but I can't stand the waiting. I am sitting in a blizzard in NY at the moment and praying I get through over the next 7-10 days.
> 
> We went to contract on OKW on 1/26.  $52, 164 Sep UY, 164 points for 2012 + 164 for 2013 + 164 for 2014.  I paid mf and closing.  Avg cost/pt after factoring in mf and closing is $59.  Don't have a good feeling after finding the rofr thread.



Not to rain on your parade, but the chances aren't good.  Disney has been sucking up OKW contracts like a vacuum lately.  Good luck!


----------



## lodge

DannysMom said:


> I think they have the next 20 days for the contract to sit on a desk...... And if by some chance somebody wants to buy direct, and your contract could make that happen,then they can take it.   See this thread (exactly what happened): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3057126 I knew it when he corrected the UY's offered.  If they have no takers, then they let you buy.  But that is just my guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



in red


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> 1/29AM - Offered $60
> 1/29PM - Countered $55
> 1/29 - Agreed upon $52.50
> 2/1 - Contract Recieved
> 2/4 - Contract Signed
> 2/5 - Sent to DVD for ROFR.



Good luck Sil!!  I hope it goes through for you.  That's a sweet deal.  The seller agreed on a price lower than your counter offer?  We are waiting for our BWV add-on points to be posted in DVC's system.


----------



## bebetink24

Contract submitted 1/8 and received ROFR 2/6.  100 pt BLT for $85 with 2013 points.  Buyer paid closing and 2013 maint. fee.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted on 2/4

BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.


----------



## kenly777

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.



WOW! Great contract! Good luck with rofr .


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> Good luck Sil!!  I hope it goes through for you.  That's a sweet deal.  The seller agreed on a price lower than your counter offer?  We are waiting for our BWV add-on points to be posted in DVC's system.



Hey Bill!  Thats a typo.  I offered $50 on a $60 contract.  Settled on $52.50



Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.



wow...that is a great deal.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.



That is an awesome deal!  Good luck with it!


----------



## elcid3

I'm a long time lurker and was planning to wait to see what happened with ROFR before posting, but I made the same exact deal as Joey7295 (except my contract is 210 points).  Ours went to Disney on 2/5.

I'm pretty sure we purchased from the same owner because I know he had two contracts (and the second one matches Joey7295's info).  I thought about picking up both but this is our first time buying a DVC contract so we wanted to be a little cautious.

To be honest, I'll be shocked if Disney doesn't ROFR it but fingers crossed!  Already thinking about squeezing in a vacation before the 2011 points expire ;-)




Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.



Wow, that's a great deal. Where did you find that one?


----------



## thptrek

Went to ROFR this week.

BLT 200 pts Dec UY - $95. 180 banked 2011, 200 points banked 2012 and all 200 going forward. Buyer paying closing, admin and MF.

Really liked this contract having all those points available now and then 400 available Dec.  I'm happy and now the wait begins.


----------



## BillyBuckner

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.



That is an awesome deal.  Now I feel like I paid WAY too much for my BWV.  If I had only waited 2 more weeks ....


----------



## moreisgood

I looking to buy in the next couple of months, so I'm in the info gathering stage.  Is there a place where you can see a list of the ask price vs. what was actually paid for each home resort?  It seems like offers start at $10 below ask per point.

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## DannysMom

moreisgood said:
			
		

> I looking to buy in the next couple of months, so I'm in the info gathering stage.  Is there a place where you can see a list of the ask price vs. what was actually paid for each home resort?  It seems like offers start at $10 below ask per point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Meg



I think it depends entirely on listing price.  Some contracts are priced appropriately for the current market and those will get at or near list price.  Some are priced a bit over market value, those sellers are likely fishing the best price they can get.

I bid $5/pt under listing price on the contract I bought last summer.  I think it had sat on the market for a bit & the seller had reduced the price at least once.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## moreisgood

DannysMom said:


> I think it depends entirely on listing price.  Some contracts are priced appropriately for the current market and those will get at or near list price.  Some are priced a bit over market value, those sellers are likely fishing the best price they can get.
> 
> I bid $5/pt under listing price on the contract I bought last summer.  I think it had sat on the market for a bit & the seller had reduced the price at least once.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


Like all real estate!  But where is the best place to get current market price?


----------



## lovin'fl

moreisgood said:


> Like all real estate!  But where is the best place to get current market price?



The 1st page of this thread.


----------



## moreisgood

Thank you!  I see it now.  So, no one lists ask price and there' is not much listed so far for 2013.  Is that correct?


----------



## Joey7295

moreisgood said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I see it now.  So, no one lists ask price and there' is not much listed so far for 2013.  Is that correct?



If you search through the thread, there has been mention from people on what listing price was and what they eventually paid.  Some even mention offers and counter offers.


----------



## silmarg

There is no set formula re: listing prices vs selling prices.

I think it depends on alot of factors.  For example, OKW is being ROFRd quite a bit, so you cant be too aggressive without losing the deal to Disney.

This was sort of the case when I bought my SSR in 2010.  I got ROFRd twice, so I needed to not be so aggressive in order to snag a contract.  Now SSRs are not being ROFRd, so you can be more aggressive IMO.


----------



## disbound09

Nothing to add just changed post count to 667


----------



## MapleGirl

I'm just starting down the DVC resale path.  I found a contract I like and sent an offer $10 below asking ($60/$50 at SSR).  I seems that a few people have gotten past ROFR at $50/point recently.  I'm not sure if the sellers will accept.  I'm just waiting to hear back.


----------



## spears2008

chasshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's a PAP purchase?
> I just made my first offer for BWV, 350 pts, at $67. per point.
> I hope I didn't pay too much after reading your post.
> The contract has 350 banked points from 2012, 350 for 2013 and so on moving forward. I pay closing costs, seller and I are splitting 2013 mf.
> First time on this board;probably should have read it sooner, especially since I'm familiar with DIS. (just usually lurking on DCL forums).
> 
> Thanks,
> Shanna



Hi Shanna, 

Welcome Home!  and congrats on your purchase!

A "PAP" is a Premium Annual Pass -- it's an annual pass that works at all 4 theme parks in Orlando plus the water parks.  They had a special that ran in Oct., Nov, and December of 2012 that DVC members could get a PAP for $350(rather than $745 regular price).  For us this is like getting tickets for 2 or 3 trips for the cost of what we'd spend on park hoppers for 1 trip, so it was a huge savings for us considering the number of people we put on as owners of our contract so they could take advantage of the savings (up to 8 PAPs could be purchased per DVC member address on a contract, I had my my best friend, my parents, my husbands parents and my sister added to the contract so that we could buy PAPs for all the in-laws, friends and extended family who would be going to Disney with us this year.  This isn't advisable for all people to do - if someone on the deed dies, you have to probate; if someone goes bankrupt or gets divorce, the DVC contract could be subject to transfer even though the "true owner" who paid for the contract didn't really intend for this to happen).  

Unfortunately, I think the PAP deal is over.  I am new to DVC but understand this is the best annual pass deal ever offered.

As for your contract, I think $67 per point is a very good price for a loaded contract.  Congrats!  I also bought at BWV, paying the same price per point.  We have our first DVC trip coming up in April.  We are staying at AKV jambo house grand villa, and a 2-bed BLT lake view, so not sure when we'll actually stay at BWV.   

My only other comment re your purchase is that larger contracts usually go for less $$ per point.  I think this is a supply and demand issue.  There are a lot more people who can afford 100 points or less (or under $7,000) than those who can afford 350 points (or over $23,000).  From my limited knowledge of DVC (gained from reading everything I can over the last several months on the boards), it appears that smaller contracts maintain their value better.  That's not to say that larger contracts are bad -- you can often find a great deal on 300+ pt contracts because seller are often willing to take much less per point to unload them and get some money when their financial situations change and they realize DVC doesn't make financial sense for them.  In case you don't know, your 350 point contract can never be broken up into smaller amount (you can't sell 100 of your 350 points in the future, if you want to sell, you have to sell all 350).  Some people like to buy several smaller contracts to give them flexibility.  If their travel needs change as their kids get older or grandkids are born, they can add or sell points to meet their current situation.  Many DVC owners will buy three 100-point contracts giving them 300 points to work with rather than 1 big 300 pt contract.  This also helps if you want to pass along DVC in your Will to multiple children.  If you have several contracts, then you can leave each child a separate contract for them to do with as they please.  Otherwise, heirs must agree on how to manage and use the 350 points annual.  With banking and borrowing, this can lead to some having hard feelings.  Although I'm a tax attorney (and practiced as an Estate Planner for nearly a decade), this is not something I'm worried about.  I hope it's a long time before I go, and if we leave 2 unequal DVC contracts for my kids to share that seems like a good problem that have a membership at all.

Don't second guess your purchase -- JUST ENJOY!!! Also, you got a great deal by going resale and didn't get robbed by going direct!


----------



## MickeyFan612

MapleGirl said:


> I'm just starting down the DVC resale path.  I found a contract I like and sent an offer $10 below asking ($60/$50 at SSR).  I seems that a few people have gotten past ROFR at $50/point recently.  I'm not sure if the sellers will accept.  I'm just waiting to hear back.



Hope you receive good news!  Good Luck)


----------



## puffkin

MapleGirl said:


> I'm just starting down the DVC resale path.  I found a contract I like and sent an offer $10 below asking ($60/$50 at SSR).  I seems that a few people have gotten past ROFR at $50/point recently.  I'm not sure if the sellers will accept.  I'm just waiting to hear back.



Good luck   Just don't get discouraged if they say no.  It took me about 2 months to get a yes.  I made my initial offer with enough room to counter back with my "last and final offer".  There will be another contract if this one doesn't work out!


----------



## MapleGirl

MickeyFan612 said:


> Hope you receive good news!  Good Luck)





puffkin said:


> Good luck   Just don't get discouraged if they say no.  It took me about 2 months to get a yes.  I made my initial offer with enough room to counter back with my "last and final offer".  There will be another contract if this one doesn't work out!



Thanks.  I am expecting that the offer will be rejected.  I'm in no rush to buy so I'm happy looking around and waiting for the right contract and seller.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## twoj

Has anyone updated the list of contracts that have gone through and those that have been rofr'd?  What page is the most up to date listing on?


----------



## DannysMom

If you look at page 1 of this thread, mac_tlc had been editing that post to add more recent information.  It looks like the last update was on 1/20.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Jaxy0408

Hello all,

Looking to be a first time DVC owner.  Have two Kids 10 and 8 both looking forward to many stays in Disney.  

Timeline:  
Jan 12 Made offer on 210 pts SSR
Jan 13 countered back and forth reached agreement
Jan 16 Contracts signed
Jan 17, 2013 sent to ROFR
Feb 11, 2013 Still waiting ................................................................................................

Hate waiting LOL
Jim


----------



## Illini Al

Jaxy0408 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking to be a first time DVC owner.  Have two Kids 10 and 8 both looking forward to many stays in Disney.
> 
> Timeline:
> Jan 12 Made offer on 210 pts SSR
> Jan 13 countered back and forth reached agreement
> Jan 16 Contracts signed
> Jan 17, 2013 sent to ROFR
> Feb 11, 2013 Still waiting
> 
> Hate waiting LOL
> Jim



Good luck! the wait will be over very soon!


----------



## kenly777

Jaxy0408 said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Looking to be a first time DVC owner.  Have two Kids 10 and 8 both looking forward to many stays in Disney.
> 
> Timeline:
> Jan 12 Made offer on 210 pts SSR
> Jan 13 countered back and forth reached agreement
> Jan 16 Contracts signed
> Jan 17, 2013 sent to ROFR
> Feb 11, 2013 Still waiting ................................................................................................
> 
> Hate waiting LOL
> Jim



In the same boat. Submitted to rofr 1/18. Keep thinking that it should be any day now. Good luck to both of us


----------



## Jaxy0408

Good Luck Kenly777
We will be home soon !!!


----------



## kenly777

Jaxy0408 said:
			
		

> Good Luck Kenly777
> We will be home soon !!!



Can't wait !!!


----------



## Joey7295

kenly777 said:
			
		

> In the same boat. Submitted to rofr 1/18. Keep thinking that it should be any day now. Good luck to both of us



I also went to ROFR on 1/18 for my OKW contracts.  I think tomorrow may be the day.


----------



## lovin'fl

Jaxy0408 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking to be a first time DVC owner.  Have two Kids 10 and 8 both looking forward to many stays in Disney.
> 
> Timeline:
> Jan 12 Made offer on 210 pts SSR
> Jan 13 countered back and forth reached agreement
> Jan 16 Contracts signed
> Jan 17, 2013 sent to ROFR
> Feb 11, 2013 Still waiting ................................................................................................
> 
> Hate waiting LOL
> Jim





kenly777 said:


> In the same boat. Submitted to rofr 1/18. Keep thinking that it should be any day now. Good luck to both of us





Joey7295 said:


> I also went to ROFR on 1/18 for my OKW contracts.  I think tomorrow may be the day.


Mine went to ROFR on 1/22 (as did another Dis'er named Shwn), so we are right behind you guys.  You all should hear this week...I hope it's tomorrow and then maybe we'll hear on Friday or Monday.


----------



## czmom

Joey7295 said:


> I also went to ROFR on 1/18 for my OKW contracts.  I think tomorrow may be the day.



Add me to another for 1/18. Hoping we all hear very soon!


----------



## shwn

lovin'fl said:


> Mine went to ROFR on 1/22 (as did another Dis'er named Shwn), so we are right behind you guys.  You all should hear this week...I hope it's tomorrow and then maybe we'll hear on Friday or Monday.



I too can't wait...lacking on the patience front. Good luck to everyone and hope the wait ends very soon! My contract that I sold, went in on 1/19, so just behind the majority here and another one mentioned above- good luck lovin'fl!


----------



## kenspidey

6OK94	Old Key West
(Extended 2057)	100	$69	Oct	140 points for 2012 (100 + 40 banked 2011) + 100 for 2013. $6,900 buyer paid CC and Maint fees for 2013


----------



## lovin'fl

Shellbelle1971 205 SSR (Oct), $54, 56 11'/12' points and 110 13' points, buyer pay CC and 1/2 MF (sub 1/21, found out it's a foreclosure) TTS

Kenly777 250 BWV (April) $60, 0 11'/12' points and 72 13' points, buyer pays CC (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)

lovin'fl 100 AKV (Aug) $66, 61 11'/12' points and 100 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/22, passed 2/20) 

MelindaPR 125 AKV (June) $55, 108 11'/12' points and 125 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 12/26, passed 1/22) Fidelity

MDdriver 200 BWV (???) $50, 0 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 12/26, passed 1/22)

saintstickets 75 BWV (Aug) $65, 75 11'/12' points and 75 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sun 12/21, passed 1/22)

icydog 150 OKW-ext (March) $62, 148 11'/12' points and 150 13' points (sub 10/12, passed ???)

icydog 250 OKW-ext (March) $63, 250 11'/12' points and 250 13' points (sub 10/24, passed ???)

icydog 130 OKW (March) $56, 130 11'/12' points and 130 13' points (sub 10/12, ROFRd ???)

icydog 270 OKW (March) $56, 28 11'/12' points and 270 13' points (sub 10/12, ROFRd ???)

lville23 230 OKW (Dec) $52.17, 460 11'/12' points and 230 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF and seller pays $195 fee (sub ???, ROFRd???) Fidelity

amandaC 150 HH (Dec) $45, 300 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/22, passed 2/20) Fidelity

antpag101 (3)200 Aulani (Aug) $88, 600 11'/12' points and 600 13' points, buyer pays subsidized MF (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)

bakenatj 150 BLT (Dec) $83, 150 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays MF (sub 1/22, ROFRd 2/13)

Zavandor 150 SSR (Dec) $58, 275 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF (sub 12/28, passed 1/22) Fidelity

JMW123 210 BCV (Feb) $68, 0 11'/12' points and 43 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF on remaining 13' points (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)

GoofyD 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 300 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF (sub 1/23, passed 2/19) Fidelity

Breyean 125 VGC (June) $90, 204 11'/12' points and 125 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/24, passed 2/20) Fidelity

Discomom703 50 BLT (Aug) $95, 50 11'/12' points and 50 13' points, buyer pays CC (sub 11/1, passed 11/22)

Joey7295 150 VB (Aug) $38, 300 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays MF and $195 fee (sub 1/21, passed 2/20) Fidelity

Joey7295 150 HH (June) $40, 300 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/21, ROFRd 2/5)

Cuteinnocent 310 VGC (Dec) $85, 0 11'/12' points and 310 13' points, buyer pays MF (sub 12/3, passed 12/27) Fidelity

Magicmonette 160 AKV (Aug) $60, 160 11'/12' points and 160 13' points, ???? pays fees (sub ???, passed ???)

to be continued...


----------



## lovin'fl

macd77 164 OKW (Sep) $52, 164 11'/12' points and 164 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/26, ROFRd 2/19)

Sandisw 100 BLT (Dec) $95, 100 11'/12' points and 100 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/29)

Silmarg 160 SSR (Aug) $52.50, 0 11'/12' points and 160-13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/5) Fidelity

minniesdad 200 AKV (Dec) $62, 116 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/4, passed 1/29)

DISbob 225 AKV (June) $56, 40 11'/12' points and 225 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/30)

fmer55 160 BLT (Feb) $75, 0 11'/12' points and 160 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/31)

disbound09 320 SSR (Aug) $53, 320 11'/12' points and 320 13' points, buyer pays MF and 1/2 CC (sub 1/10)

shwn 100 AKV (Aug) $66, 153 11'/12' points and 100 13' points, buyer pays CC (sub 1/22, passed 1/20) Shontell

shwn 200 VWL (Aug) $55.25, 200 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/24, passed 2/20)

shwn (seller) 180 AKV (Dec) $60, 63 11'/12' points and 153 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF on remaining 13' points (sub 1/19, passed 2/12)

SOBDOSNV 150 VWL (June) $55, 0 11'/12' points and 0 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub 2/1)

to be continued...


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

Hi Everyone,

Maybe this'll help someone!

We sent our BLT contract to Disney on January 16th, and just found out this morning that they've waived ROFR!  I'm so excited!  Here are some details:

BLT June U/Y, 58 2012 points, 225 per year going forward
$85/pt
Buyer to pay Fidelity fee and closing
Seller and Buyer to split 2013 dues


Now we're waiting on our BCV contract, which is in Disney's hands right now (went on Feb. 4th).  Details on that one:

BCV June U/Y 150 2011 points, 150 2012 points, and 150 per year going forward
$68/pt
Buyer to pay Fidelity fee and closing
Seller to pay full 2013 dues

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## silmarg

> Silmarg 160 SSR (Aug) $52.50, ??? 11', 12' 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/5) Fidelity



Corrected
Silmarg 160 SSR (Aug) $52.50, 0-11', 0-12', 160-13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/5) Fidelity


----------



## Missyrose

lovin'fl said:


> Mine went to ROFR on 1/22 (as did another Dis'er named Shwn), so we are right behind you guys.  You all should hear this week...I hope it's tomorrow and then maybe we'll hear on Friday or Monday.



People find out on Tuesdays, Disney doesn't really mess with that schedule at all.


----------



## lovin'fl

Buckeyejennifer 150 HH (Feb) $48, 0 11'/12' points and 44 13' points, buyer pays CC and 1/2 MF (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)

Joey7295 30 OKW-ext (Aug) $69, 60 11'/12' points and 30 13' points, buyer pays MF and CC (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)

Joey7295 50 OKW-ext (Aug) $65, 100 11'/12' points and 50 13' points, buyer pays MF and CC (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)

Joey7295 190 OKW-ext (Aug) $60, 265 11'/12' points and 190 13' points, buyer pays MF and CC (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)

Spears2008 220 BLT (Sep) $75, 0 11'/12' and 220 13' points, buyer pays MF (sub @ 10/22, passed @ 11/26) Sellmytimesharenow.com (took 4 months+ to close)

Spears2008 50 BWV (Dec) $67, 100 11'/12' and 50 13' points, buyer pays CC and 1/2 MF (sub 10/8, passed 11/6) Fidelity

Shellbelle1971 350 BCV (March) $71, 0 11'/12' points and 350 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF (sub ???) TTS

Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4, ROFRd 2/19) Fidelity

puffkin 115 SSR (Feb) $48, 0 11'/12' points and 0 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/5) Fidelity

BillyBuckner 150 BWV (Aug) $64, 179 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/6) Fidelity

lilball3 175 VWL (???) $63, 175 11'/12' points and 175 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub ???)

jp02 170 OKW (Oct) $59, 57 11'/12' points and 170 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/6)

Chasshan 350 BWV (???) $67, 350 11'/12' points and 350 13' points, buyer pays CC and 1/2 MF (sub 2/8)

radmcg 100 BWV (Feb) $70, 100 11'/12' points and 100 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)

bebetink24 100 BLT (???) $85, o 11'/12' points and 100 13 points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/8, passed 2/6)

Joey7295 200 BWV (June) $50, 400 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity

elcid3 210 BWV (June) $50, 420 11'/12' and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC (sub 2/5)

thptrek 200 BLT (Dec) $95, 380 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/5) Fidelity

Jaxy0408 210 SSR (???) $??, ??? 11', 12' 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)

Kenspidey 100 OKW-ext (Oct) $69, 140 11'/12' points and 100 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub ???)

Mom23WildBoys 225 BLT (June) $85, 58 11'/12' points and 225 13' points, buyer pays CC, 1/2 MF and $195 fee (sub 1/16, passed 2/12) Fidelity

Mom23WildBoys 150 BCV (June) $68, 300 11'/12' points and 150 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity

MrsDisneyFanatic 250 AKV (Sep) $58, 70 11'/12' points and 250 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub 1/10, passed 2/11)

Thumper4me 210 OKW (April) $55, 0 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub 2/11)

Knighuts 190 SSR (June) $50, 0 13' and 190 14' points, buyer pays CC (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)

Sur 50 BLT (Sept) $95, 0 '13, 50 '14, buyer pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)

czmom 100 BLT (Sept) $89, 125 11'/12' points and 30 13' points, buyer pays CC (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)

ccsuwxman 160 BLT (Feb) $85, 0 11'/12' points, 125 13' points, buyer pays CC and MF on remaining points (sub???, passed 2/8)

gavvy 210 BWV (??) $57, 0 11'/12' points and 0 13' pts, buyer pays CC (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)

gatorgirl02 170 BWV (Sep) $57, 170 11'/12' pts and 170 13' pts, buyer pays MF and CC (sub 2/12)

Snowmiser 200 BWV (March) $56, 4 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/13) Fidelity

Nunzia 125 VGC (March) $108, 0 11'/12' pts and 12 13' pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/??)

MapleGirl 150 SSR (Dec) $50, 23 11'/'12 points and 150 13' points, buyer pays half closing & prorated MF (sub 2/20)

rojen 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 322 11'/12' points and 200 13' points, buyer pays MF (sub 2/??)

emgal 210 BWV (June) $63, 143 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/30)

jenbelles 150 SSR (Oct) $58, 150 11'/12' Points and 150 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/14) 

Frank808 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 150 11'/12' pts and 200 13' pts, buyer pays MF and $195 fee (sub ???, passed 2/19) Fidelity

fsulaw2001 300 SSR (June) $60, with 258 11'/12' pts and 300 13' pts, buyer paying CC and MF (sub 2/??)

ottawagreg 150 VWL (Oct) $52.50, 0 11'/12'/13' pts and 40 points coming in 2014, ??? pays fees (sub ???, ROFR'd ???)

ottawagreg 150 VWL (June) $60, 0 11'/12'/13' pts, ??? pays fees (sub 2/??)

ANGRebel 130 SSR (Oct) $61, 130 11'/12' and 130 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub ??, passed 2/20)

Zippingalong 210 HH (June) $41, 39 11'/12' pts and 210 13' pts, ??? pays fees (sub 2/??)

fortheloveofminnie 200 AKL (Dec) $61, 0 11'/12' points and 200 13', buyer pays all fees (sub 2/14) Fidelity

epcot1985 150 VWL (April) $??, 150 11'/12' pts and 150 13' pts, ??? pays fees (sub 2/19)

Amymarie0606 150 BWV (Sep) $62, 21 12' pts, 102 13' pts and 50 14' pts, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/7)


***3 lists are from @ 1/20 to 2/20**
***by MF I am referring to 2013 MF and I am pretty sure all these contracts have all 14' points*


----------



## lovin'fl

Hope I didn't miss anybody.  It's been a busy month.

Congrats to Mom23WildBoys and good luck with the new ROFR!


----------



## lovin'fl

Missyrose said:


> People find out on Tuesdays, Disney doesn't really mess with that schedule at all.



I guess I'll be next Tuesday then....I hope.


----------



## spears2008

Spears2008 220 BLT (Sep) $75 said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> Spears2008 220 BLT (Sep) $75, 0 11', 0 12', 220 13' points, seller pays CC +TI and 2012 MF (sub @ 10/22, passed @ 11/26) - Sellmytimesharenow.com (took 4 months+ to close)
> 
> Spears2008 50 BWV (Dec) $67, 50 11', 50 12', 50 13' points, buyer pays CC + 1/12 MF (sub 10/8, passed 11/6) Fidelity


----------



## elcid3

lovin'fl said:


> elcid3 210 BWV (June) $50, ??? 11', 12', 13' points, ??? pays fees (sub 2/5)




elcid3 210 BWV (June) $50, 210 11', 210 12', 210 13' points, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2013 maintenance (sub 2/5)


----------



## MrsDisneyFanatic

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> September use year. 70-2012 points, 250-2013 points 250-2014



Just found our yesterday that we passed ROFR! It's pretty exciting! But now we have to figure out our first trip....it was going to be a Thanksgiving 2013 trip with my husband and toddler....but looks like we'll have a 3 month old with us now too! So we're trying to figure out how tricky it will be to go to Disney with a baby that young!


----------



## puffkin

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> Just found our yesterday that we passed ROFR! It's pretty exciting! But now we have to figure out our first trip....it was going to be a Thanksgiving 2013 trip with my husband and toddler....but looks like we'll have a 3 month old with us now too! So we're trying to figure out how tricky it will be to go to Disney with a baby that young!



Congrats on both passing ROFR and on the baby!  I took both my kids at 12 weeks (planned it both times for the last week of my maternity leave since I wouldn't get more vacation time for awhile) and it was really easy.  MUCH MUCH MUCH easier with an infant than with a toddler, trust me!  Especially with staying DVC and having the kitchen/dishwasher and washer/dryer and space to spread out.


----------



## lovin'fl

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> Just found our yesterday that we passed ROFR! It's pretty exciting! But now we have to figure out our first trip....it was going to be a Thanksgiving 2013 trip with my husband and toddler....but looks like we'll have a 3 month old with us now too! So we're trying to figure out how tricky it will be to go to Disney with a baby that young!



Double congrats!!!


----------



## MrsDisneyFanatic

puffkin said:


> Congrats on both passing ROFR and on the baby!  I took both my kids at 12 weeks (planned it both times for the last week of my maternity leave since I wouldn't get more vacation time for awhile) and it was really easy.  MUCH MUCH MUCH easier with an infant than with a toddler, trust me!  Especially with staying DVC and having the kitchen/dishwasher and washer/dryer and space to spread out.



Thanks! I'm not stressed about doing Disney with kids so young because I've been to Disney every year since I was 3 lol. So I know my expectations will be different for this trip and I know it will still be fun. I am only freaked about traveling at the airport! I get exhausted just thinking about shlepping strollers, car seats, luggage, diaper bags and trying to reign in my energetic son lol. But I think battling my way through the airport will be worth it!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

MrsDisneyFanatic said:


> Thanks! I'm not stressed about doing Disney with kids so young because I've been to Disney every year since I was 3 lol. So I know my expectations will be different for this trip and I know it will still be fun. I am only freaked about traveling at the airport! I get exhausted just thinking about shlepping strollers, car seats, luggage, diaper bags and trying to reign in my energetic son lol. But I think battling my way through the airport will be worth it!



This is the diaper bag that gets me through traveling. It is amazing. Has everything from storage for diapers, wipes, clean clothes, dirty clothes as well as for your portable dvd player and dvds, cell phone pocket, and has a built in cooler for keeping bottles cold! 

http://www.amazon.com/Okkatots-Depot-Bag-Backpack-Non-Personalized/dp/B007OYZL8Q


We went on a cruise with a 9 month old and I was an exclusive pumper. We had this bag, the pump, this travel exersaucer

http://www.amazon.com/Kidco-Go-Pod-Portable-Activity-Seat/dp/B004B1N6EQ

and a travel baby tent as well as our luggage. Oh also disposable bottles were amazing!

http://www.amazon.com/Steribottle-R...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1360689309&sr=1-1


----------



## lovin'fl

DisneyFansInLINY- What happened with your offer on 1/25...did it get accepted?


----------



## Thumper4me

Submitted to ROFR on 2/11 the following:

OKW 210 Points @ $55
April Use Year
2013 points going forward

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

lovin'fl said:


> DisneyFansInLINY- What happened with your offer on 1/25...did it get accepted?



We changed our minds about OKW. We then started looking into BWV and now are looking at AKV as their contract ends in 2057. However, DH told me he wants no part of it as he is addicted to saving money and the thought of spending money gives him agita lol. So it is up to me on what I decide to do. So now I am on the fence about it altogether. In the meantime, I am stalking these boards lol. And we rented points for our 4th of July trip/DD's 6th birthday trip. DH doesn't want every trip to be at Disney but in the 6 years that we have been married, this will be our 8th trip there. In fact it will be our 3rd trip there since May 2012. And we had taken a 9th trip there before our honeymoon trip there. Plus one trip to Disneyland. I don't know where DH doesn't see the trend for the future and how we should be DVC owners already. But like I said before, he hates spending a large amount of money at once. And I am scared to bite the bullet as I don't want to hear him complain about my decision, even though he left it up to me.


----------



## Sur

Missyrose said:


> People find out on Tuesdays, Disney doesn't really mess with that schedule at all.



What's this refer to exactly? When they find out if they are ROFR'd? The TSS puts congratulations up when people pass and that follows no real pattern (day of the week), nor are the dates when people say they passed here on this thread.


----------



## buckeyejennifer

We found out today that we passed ROFR!  Very excited! 

Buckeyejennifer 150 HH (Feb) $48, 0 11'/12' points and 44 13' points, buyer pays CC and 1/2 MF (sub 1/17)


----------



## lovin'fl

Sur said:


> What's this refer to exactly? When they find out if they are ROFR'd? The TSS puts congratulations up when people pass and that follows no real pattern (day of the week), nor are the dates when people say they passed here on this thread.


I think she means:
The day DVD lets the brokers know if contract passed ROFR or not...I guess they inform brokers on Tuesday...and maybe some brokers sit on it a day or 2 or 3....


----------



## lovin'fl

buckeyejennifer said:


> We found out today that we passed ROFR!  Very excited!
> 
> Buckeyejennifer 150 HH (Feb) $48, 0 11'/12' points and 44 13' points, buyer pays CC and 1/2 MF (sub 1/17)



Yay...congrats!  Hope you have a speedy closing!!


----------



## lovin'fl

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We changed our minds about OKW. We then started looking into BWV and now are looking at AKV as their contract ends in 2057. However, DH told me he wants no part of it as he is addicted to saving money and the thought of spending money gives him agita lol. So it is up to me on what I decide to do. So now I am on the fence about it altogether. In the meantime, I am stalking these boards lol. And we rented points for our 4th of July trip/DD's 6th birthday trip. DH doesn't want every trip to be at Disney but in the 6 years that we have been married, this will be our 8th trip there. In fact it will be our 3rd trip there since May 2012. And we had taken a 9th trip there before our honeymoon trip there. Plus one trip to Disneyland. I don't know where DH doesn't see the trend for the future and how we should be DVC owners already. But like I said before, he hates spending a large amount of money at once. And I am scared to bite the bullet as I don't want to hear him complain about my decision, even though he left it up to me.



Sounds like my DH.  He wasn't as thrilled about our most recent add on that we are in ROFR for now.  He wanted the cheapest points we could find and mentioned VB.  But we just went to VB and don't really care to go back as it's a long drive (which if we must drive that far, then we'd rather be at WDW or on a cruise)...we liked HH better too.  So, then he was all about HH points, but the MF are higher there and trying to find an Aug UY that wouldn't get ROFRd (since DVD has a wait list for Aug HH points) wouldn't be easy.  I finally got him to agree on the AKV resale when I pointed out that we could get value villas and save points (also helped that his sister also owns AKV points and we travel together sometimes).  Good luck and keep researching...you'll figure it out.


----------



## knighuts

Today we had also learned from our Broker that we had passed ROFR.

Details:
190 SSR (June) $50, 0 13' and 190 14' points, buyer pays CC and seller MF(sub 1/15).


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

lovin'fl said:


> Sounds like my DH.  He wasn't as thrilled about our most recent add on that we are in ROFR for now.  He wanted the cheapest points we could find and mentioned VB.  But we just went to VB and don't really care to go back as it's a long drive (which if we must drive that far, then we'd rather be at WDW or on a cruise)...we liked HH better too.  So, then he was all about HH points, but the MF are higher there and trying to find an Aug UY that wouldn't get ROFRd (since DVD has a wait list for Aug HH points) wouldn't be easy.  I finally got him to agree on the AKV resale when I pointed out that we could get value villas and save points (also helped that his sister also owns AKV points and we travel together sometimes).  Good luck and keep researching...you'll figure it out.



Thank you but today is the last day I will be looking at resales and these message boards until Easter as I am giving up the internet for Lent. Maybe after all that time away, I will be able to make a decision on what to do. 

Good luck with your contract


----------



## Sur

congrats!


----------



## a742246

elcid3 said:


> elcid3 210 BWV (June) $50, 210 11', 210 12', 210 13' points, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2013 maintenance (sub 2/5)



This is one of the best contracts I ever saw of this thread. Here is some pixie dust . Hope you pass ROFR.
Good Luck!


----------



## Jaxy0408

Jan 12 Made offer on 210 pts SSR
Jan 13 countered back and forth reached agreement
Jan 16 Contracts signed
Jan 17, 2013 sent to ROFR
Feb 12 2013 PASSED ROFR SWEET THE WAIT is over!!!!


----------



## czmom

So very excited!! 

100 BLT (Sept) $89, 125 '12 points, 30 '13 points, 100 '14 points
seller pays 2013 MF, buyer pays closing
submitted 1/18


----------



## kenly777

Yippee! Passed ROFR today also!

250 BWV April U/Y $60 pp 72 '13 pts, 250 '14. Buyer pd closing, Seller pd MF

Congrats to all who got the great news today!!


----------



## shwn

Congrats to everyone that passed ROFR today!!! 

We also learned we passed ROFR on one of our contracts today (2/12)- we are the seller on this one. Here are the updated dates:

-AKV= 180 Points December Use Year. $60/pp. Buyer paid closing costs and dues on remaining 2013 points. 
Timeline:
1/17 Listed For Sale
1/18 Sold by 8AM
1/19 Contracts sent to ROFR
2/12 Contract Passed ROFR


----------



## radmcg

Passed rofr today.  BWV 100 points 70.00 point all 2012 and 2013 points.  submitted 1-15-13 passed ROFR 2-12-12.


----------



## ccsuwxman

Passed ROFR last Friday.

160 point BLT contract (Feb. UY), $85 per point.  125 points, 2013, 160 points 2014 and beyond.  Buyer pays closing costs.  Seller pays MF on 35 points for 2013, buyer pays remainder of 2013 MF.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Submitted on 1/18
> 
> OKW Extended 270 total points AUGUST UY, $61.92/point, buyer pays MFs and combined closing
> 
> There are actually 3 separate contracts and I am paying full asking price on each.  The details are:
> 
> 30 pts - 30 banked 2011, 30 2012 and forward, $69/pt
> 
> 50 pts - 50 banked 2011, 50 2012 and forward, $65/pt
> 
> 190 pts - 75 banked 2011, 190 2012 and forward, $60/pt
> 
> In total I am getting 425 2012 points (155 banked from 2011)



Just found out that I passed.  Congratulations to all that passed.


----------



## gavvy

Found out on Friday 8th I had passed ROFR, waiting on closing docs


----------



## gatorgirl02

You can add me back in to the ROFR madness, my contract was submitted yesterday:

170 PT BWV (Sep UY) - $57 pp, 170 2012 pts, 170 2013 pts, all going forward Buyer pays MF and closing

Wish me luck please!


----------



## bakenatj

Found out today Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. Was 150 BLT Dec $83 pp, buyer paid '13 MF, seller paid closing. All '12 & '13 points. 

Sucks but oh well. Have to try again. Out of the two resale I have tried both have been ROFR.


----------



## Illini Al

bakenatj said:


> Found out today Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. Was 150 BLT Dec $83 pp, buyer paid '13 MF, seller paid closing. All '12 & '13 points.
> 
> Sucks but oh well. Have to try again. Out of the two resale I have tried both have been ROFR.


----------



## Snowmiser

After reading these boards and doing lots of research over the last year or so, I finally decided to make my first offer on Monday and it was accepted!  Contracts were signed today and it went over to Disney this afternoon.

200 BWV (March) $56, 4 banked 12 points, all 13 and 14 points, buyer pays mf, closing and Fidelity fee.

I would eventually like 300-350 points, but that amount scared me so we decided to buy a smaller contract and add on down the road.  DH is much more comfortable with that too.  Seems like lots of the posters here do that and I think it makes a lot of sense.

Now, I just have to get through ROFR!


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

bakenatj said:


> Found out today Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. Was 150 BLT Dec $83 pp, buyer paid '13 MF, seller paid closing. All '12 & '13 points.
> 
> Sucks but oh well. Have to try again. Out of the two resale I have tried both have been ROFR.




Do you mind me asking what the U/Y was?
Sorry about getting ROFR'd...


----------



## lovin'fl

bakenatj said:


> Found out today Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. Was 150 BLT Dec $83 pp, buyer paid '13 MF, seller paid closing. All '12 & '13 points.
> 
> Sucks but oh well. Have to try again. Out of the two resale I have tried both have been ROFR.


Oh...so sorry!  Third time's the charm.


----------



## lovin'fl

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Do you mind me asking what the U/Y was?
> Sorry about getting ROFR'd...



December


----------



## Illini Al

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Do you mind me asking what the U/Y was?
> Sorry about getting ROFR'd...



Looks like it was Dec.... 
"150 BLT Dec $83 pp"


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

Illini Al said:


> Looks like it was Dec....
> "150 BLT Dec $83 pp"



Sorry, I missed it!
I know December is a very busy time at BLT, so now I'm worried
about our contract for June at BCV.  Isn't June a busy time for BCV too?
There are also hardly any listings for June U/Y at BCV...


----------



## zavandor

My second contract is now loaded in my account!

150 points for SSR, December UY, 58$ a point, 125 banked points from 2011, all 2012 and 2013 points and onward (so not a great cost per point, but it's loaded with old points I already used for a reservation).
I paid closing and 2013 MF.

Timeline:
12/18 offer accepted
12/28 closing docs sent to ROFR
1/22 passed ROFR
2/5 Contract closed
2/12 Contract added to the account (but no points)
2/13 Points loaded


----------



## kenly777

zavandor said:
			
		

> My second contract is now loaded in my account!
> 
> 150 points for SSR, December UY, 58$ a point, 125 banked points from 2011, all 2012 and 2013 points and onward (so not a great cost per point, but it's loaded with old points I already used for a reservation).
> I paid closing and 2013 MF.
> 
> Timeline:
> 12/18 offer accepted
> 12/28 closing docs sent to ROFR
> 1/22 passed ROFR
> 2/5 Contract closed
> 2/12 Contract added to the account (but no points)
> 2/13 Points loaded



Congratulations and thanks for the timeline! I found it really helpful  If my contract follows your timeline (which it has so far) my points would be available March 5.


----------



## zavandor

Thanks.
I have to add that I purchased though Fidelity. I made the offer with Rachel, but in the middle of the process she left the company. I was scared that this could cause some delay but Fidelity managed the switch really well.
I'm very happy with their service, I've bought both my contracts with them.

The timeline is a little longer than usual, but there was the holiday period first and then I had a little delay due to transferring money from Europe to the closing company in the USA, so I'm happy with the timing: just in time to use the points for my reservation in September.


----------



## lovin'fl

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Sorry, I missed it!
> I know December is a very busy time at BLT, so now I'm worried
> about our contract for June at BCV.  Isn't June a busy time for BCV too?
> There are also hardly any listings for June U/Y at BCV...



Well, in Dec and Jan there were no BCV contracts ROFRd by Disney.  Prior to that there were 1-3 each month...looks like.  OKW, on the other hand, has had double digits ROFRd each month for a while.  And from this thread, it looks like DVD likes Dec BCV contracts and low $60s/high $50s per point.


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

lovin'fl said:


> Well, in Dec and Jan there were no BCV contracts ROFRd by Disney.  Prior to that there were 1-3 each month...looks like.  OKW, on the other hand, has had double digits ROFRd each month for a while.  And from this thread, it looks like DVD likes Dec BCV contracts and low $60s/high $50s per point.



Well thanks for the encouragement.  That does make me feel better. 
I'll definitely post when I hear either way.

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> You can add me back in to the ROFR madness, my contract was submitted yesterday:
> 
> 170 PT BWV (Sep UY) - $57 pp, 170 2012 pts, 170 2013 pts, all going forward Buyer pays MF and closing
> 
> Wish me luck please!



Good luck


----------



## nunzia

Here I am, amazingly, joining this group. After waiting since last April for direct VGC points, I happened across a resale contract that fit and jumped on it. So..off it goes to ROFR (hope my guide doesn't call NOW...what a dilemma). So details are 125 VGC, March use year, $108 a pt, 12 pts coming from 2013, 125 2014, I pay closing. Fingers crossed..more points than originally intended but I'm sure if it works out, I can use them


----------



## fmer55

bakenatj said:


> Found out today Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. Was 150 BLT Dec $83 pp, buyer paid '13 MF, seller paid closing. All '12 & '13 points.
> 
> Sucks but oh well. Have to try again. Out of the two resale I have tried both have been ROFR.



This may be speculation on my part but I am fairly certain from the evidence.

This is the third BLT contract I have seen ROFR'd, all 3 have been December UY. There is another thread(no idea where i read it) but it indicates that 3 different people that are/were on the waiting list for BLT Dec UY.

Beware the BLT December UY.


----------



## lovin'fl

nunzia said:


> Here I am, amazingly, joining this group. After waiting since last April for direct VGC points, I happened across a resale contract that fit and jumped on it. So..off it goes to ROFR (hope my guide doesn't call NOW...what a dilemma). So details are 125 VGC, March use year, $108 a pt, 12 pts coming from 2013, 125 2014, I pay closing. Fingers crossed..more points than originally intended but I'm sure if it works out, I can use them


Congrats!  Did you pull off the wait list?  If not they may ROFR it and sell it to you direct.  But then you will be off wait list and it could still get ROFRd (for someone else on wait list) and you'd have lost your place on the wait list.


----------



## gortman65

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats!  Did you pull off the wait list?  If not they may ROFR it and sell it to you direct.  But then you will be off wait list if this still gets ROFRd and lose your place on the wait list.



Wow, I had no idea they could do this.  Is it common?


----------



## Breyean

gortman65 said:


> Wow, I had no idea they could do this.  Is it common?



We discussed this a little over a year ago when I and another poster both had our VGC contracts ROFR'd while we were both on the direct wait list.

In my case, I had it done twice, and each time, the day I got the ROFR news, my guide called later that day to tell me my points w/b coming in another week or two.

The other poster had hers ROFR'd at a higher price than another VGC contract that passed the same week and I believe it was also the same UY. And, her guide called her right afterward s well.

So the discussion was whether Disney bothers to run the names on the resale contracts vs those on the wait lists because it's an easy sale for them.

Who knows if it really happens, though. Like most things DVC or Disney, it's a mystery to us outsiders.


----------



## gortman65

Breyean said:


> We discussed this a little over a year ago when I and another poster both had our VGC contracts ROFR'd while we were both on the direct wait list.
> 
> In my case, I had it done twice, and each time, the day I got the ROFR news, my guide called later that day to tell me my points w/b coming in another week or two.
> 
> The other poster had hers ROFR'd at a higher price than another VGC contract that passed the same week and I believe it was also the same UY. And, her guide called her right afterward s well.
> 
> So the discussion was whether Disney bothers to run the names on the resale contracts vs those on the wait lists because it's an easy sale for them.
> 
> Who knows if it really happens, though. Like most things DVC or Disney, it's a mystery to us outsiders.



Wow, that's interesting.  We just had our bid for a small VGC contract accepted this week and I was contemplating going on the waitlist as well.  Think we will hold off until the resale purchase is complete.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bakenatj

fmer55 said:
			
		

> This may be speculation on my part but I am fairly certain from the evidence.
> 
> This is the third BLT contract I have seen ROFR'd, all 3 have been December UY. There is another thread(no idea where i read it) but it indicates that 3 different people that are/were on the waiting list for BLT Dec UY.
> 
> Beware the BLT December UY.



I think you are right. There are a ton of February contracts on the market but very few December. I have seen February contracts pass that were low $ per point than the contract I had. 

I might wait till VGF starts selling before I try again. I want one in my UY which happens to be in December.


----------



## Sur

There was a thread started a week or so back, by an individual who had put in for direct purchase of a specific UY for BLT. He was told by his guide that he'd be on the waitlist. Our BLT contract

went to ROFR. This interested buyer then stated two BLT contracts "became available" and he bought one. Later he noted the two UY's offered, and the points total and UY he was offered was our 

contract. Fortunately, he did not choose it. But I was sweatin' it when I saw his post!

It did make me think, though, that I wouldn't be putting a "waiting on ROFR decision" on the boards. What if someone were looking for exactly what I found in resale and was willing to go through Disney direct? All they'd have to do is call a guide and POOF gone!! (I think)


----------



## Breyean

Sur said:


> There was a thread started a week or so back, by an individual who had put in for direct purchase of a specific UY for BLT. He was told by his guide that he'd be on the waitlist. Our BLT contract
> 
> went to ROFR. This interested buyer then stated two BLT contracts "became available" and he bought one. Later he noted the two UY's offered, and the points total and UY he was offered was our
> 
> contract. Fortunately, he did not choose it. But I was sweatin' it when I saw his post!
> 
> It did make me think, though, that I wouldn't be putting a "waiting on ROFR decision" on the boards. What if someone were looking for exactly what I found in resale and was willing to go through Disney direct? All they'd have to do is call a guide and POOF gone!! (I think)



Once Disney takes back points, via ROFR, foreclosure, bankruptcy, etc., they can carve up the contracts into any points combinations they need. They can't change UY, but they can and do use a 300 point contract, e.g., to fill 3 100 point wait list requests.

So the number of points on a resale doesn't necessarily translate exactly into what winds up coming out from Disney if they buy it back.


----------



## Breyean

gortman65 said:


> Wow, that's interesting.  We just had our bid for a small VGC contract accepted this week and I was contemplating going on the waitlist as well.  Think we will hold off until the resale purchase is complete.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Again, who knows?

But my guide called me just about as we were deciding to do another add on, and I told him I'd get back to him. We didn't want to be on the wait list again while trying for a resale.

I think he called because it was about a year since our last add on and he probably had it in a file to call to see if we decided we needed more points after having a year to test out the VGC contracts we bought last year.

He was right, but I'm waiting until after we get ROFR'd again before I try the direct route. We really only need about 50 points, so direct might be the only way to go, but we found a 125 point contract in our UY for $90 so we pounced.

One more week, probably. We should know next week.


----------



## Sur

I see where you have to be careful when buying direct and looking at resale. I also didn't know they could carve 'em up. Learn something new all the time. Thanks! Good luck next week.


----------



## gortman65

Breyean said:


> Again, who knows?
> 
> But my guide called me just about as we were deciding to do another add on, and I told him I'd get back to him. We didn't want to be on the wait list again while trying for a resale.
> 
> I think he called because it was about a year since our last add on and he probably had it in a file to call to see if we decided we needed more points after having a year to test out the VGC contracts we bought last year.
> 
> He was right, but I'm waiting until after we get ROFR'd again before I try the direct route. We really only need about 50 points, so direct might be the only way to go, but we found a 125 point contract in our UY for $90 so we pounced.
> 
> One more week, probably. We should know next week.



Good luck.  Here's hoping you get good news!


----------



## ELMC

Breyean said:


> We discussed this a little over a year ago when I and another poster both had our VGC contracts ROFR'd while we were both on the direct wait list.
> 
> In my case, I had it done twice, and each time, the day I got the ROFR news, my guide called later that day to tell me my points w/b coming in another week or two.
> 
> The other poster had hers ROFR'd at a higher price than another VGC contract that passed the same week and I believe it was also the same UY. And, her guide called her right afterward s well.
> 
> So the discussion was whether Disney bothers to run the names on the resale contracts vs those on the wait lists because it's an easy sale for them.
> 
> Who knows if it really happens, though. Like most things DVC or Disney, it's a mystery to us outsiders.



That would be a real kick in the pants, to get your resale contract ROFR'ed and then sold back to you at full price.


----------



## Breyean

ELMC said:


> That would be a real kick in the pants, to get your resale contract ROFR'ed and then sold back to you at full price.



I really, really feel that exact thing happened to me, based on the smug tone of my guide that night I was ROFR'd the first time. The second time he was little more reserved, but the timing was certainly suspect.

Now, if I get ROFR'd again next week and get ANOTHER call from my guide that same night...


----------



## nunzia

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats!  Did you pull off the wait list?  If not they may ROFR it and sell it to you direct.  But then you will be off wait list and it could still get ROFRd (for someone else on wait list) and you'd have lost your place on the wait list.



Oh heck no..I'm not off the waitlist..I've been told I'm next in line..so..if it gets ROFR'd I may still get those points..and if by some weird fluke the waitlist comes through during the process..well..I don't know what I'd do..Cancel the reasale sale since direct is a sure thing? I'd hate to do that too since I feel obligated to going through with a deal I signed on to..ack..here's hoping my guide DOESN'T call this time.


----------



## nunzia

Breyean said:


> I really, really feel that exact thing happened to me, based on the smug tone of my guide that night I was ROFR'd the first time. The second time he was little more reserved, but the timing was certainly suspect.
> 
> Now, if I get ROFR'd again next week and get ANOTHER call from my guide that same night...



That would be fine with me though,  also. As long as I get my VGC points I don't really care what route it takes


----------



## Joey7295

If you cancel  more than 10 days after you sign contracts, I believe you lose your deposit


----------



## Joey7295

nunzia said:
			
		

> Here I am, amazingly, joining this group. After waiting since last April for direct VGC points, I happened across a resale contract that fit and jumped on it. So..off it goes to ROFR (hope my guide doesn't call NOW...what a dilemma). So details are 125 VGC, March use year, $108 a pt, 12 pts coming from 2013, 125 2014, I pay closing. Fingers crossed..more points than originally intended but I'm sure if it works out, I can use them



I am pretty sure you will pass


----------



## Joey7295

nunzia said:
			
		

> Oh heck no..I'm not off the waitlist..I've been told I'm next in line..so..if it gets ROFR'd I may still get those points..and if by some weird fluke the waitlist comes through during the process..well..I don't know what I'd do..Cancel the reasale sale since direct is a sure thing? I'd hate to do that too since I feel obligated to going through with a deal I signed on to..ack..here's hoping my guide DOESN'T call this time.



If you cancel  more than 10 days after you sign contracts, I believe you lose your deposit


----------



## MapleGirl

Wow!  I found a seller interested in what I'm offering.  My agent is putting the contracts together then we'll go through ROFR.  It is a SSR contract, 150 points for $50/pt, buyer pays MF's, buyer and seller split closing costs.  I hope it goes through!


----------



## DannysMom

MapleGirl said:
			
		

> Wow!  I found a seller interested in what I'm offering.  My agent is putting the contracts together then we'll go through ROFR.  It is a SSR contract, 150 points for $50/pt, buyer pays MF's, buyer and seller split closing costs.  I hope it goes through!



Good luck!  Congrats on finding a willing seller.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

MapleGirl said:


> Wow!  I found a seller interested in what I'm offering.  My agent is putting the contracts together then we'll go through ROFR.  It is a SSR contract, 150 points for $50/pt, buyer pays MF's, buyer and seller split closing costs.  I hope it goes through!



Oh wow that is a great deal. I was putting in offers for $50 per point for SSR 150 points but either never heard back and cancelled my offer or was rejected with no counteroffer given. What broker are you using and does it come with points or is it stripped?

Good luck with ROFR


----------



## nunzia

Joey7295 said:


> I am pretty sure you will pass



I hope it does..but why do you say that?
And..I would most likely not cancel if my waitlist came through even though I'd have a boatload of points.


----------



## puffkin

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Oh wow that is a great deal. I was putting in offers for $50 per point for SSR 150 points but either never heard back and cancelled my offer or was rejected with no counteroffer given. What broker are you using and does it come with points or is it stripped?
> 
> Good luck with ROFR



I don't know if this will help you or not, but we have a contract in ROFR now for SSR at $48/point.  I believe the sellers have another contract listed for SSR (170 points) as when I was boing nosy and looking up their deeds I decided to see if they were selling all their DVC or just this one and two other contracts seemed to match them.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

puffkin said:


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but we have a contract in ROFR now for SSR at $48/point.  I believe the sellers have another contract listed for SSR (170 points) as when I was boing nosy and looking up their deeds I decided to see if they were selling all their DVC or just this one and two other contracts seemed to match them.



Thank you. I have an offer on a contract right now but if the seller rejects it, I would love details on your findings


----------



## chasshan

nunzia said:


> Oh heck no..I'm not off the waitlist..I've been told I'm next in line..so..if it gets ROFR'd I may still get those points..and if by some weird fluke the waitlist comes through during the process..well..I don't know what I'd do..Cancel the reasale sale since direct is a sure thing? I'd hate to do that too since I feel obligated to going through with a deal I signed on to..ack..here's hoping my guide DOESN'T call this time.



Hi,
I'm still new to all of this, but couldn't you just call and ask to be taken off the wait list until you hear back about ROFR?  Then if it doesn't work out just get back on the wait list with DVC?  Would that then put you at the bottom of a long list?  It seems like you could eventually get some points through resale, eventually, and most likely at a savings.
Shanna


----------



## nunzia

chasshan said:


> Hi,
> I'm still new to all of this, but couldn't you just call and ask to be taken off the wait list until you hear back about ROFR?  Then if it doesn't work out just get back on the wait list with DVC?  Would that then put you at the bottom of a long list?  It seems like you could eventually get some points through resale, eventually, and most likely at a savings.
> Shanna



Well, I could, but it's taken me almost a year to be at the top of this waitlist for my use year points at VGC. Since the VGC is so small, contracts are very difficult to get direct. Certain use years seem to come available rarely and it looks like mine is one of them. If I cancel I will be sent to the bottom of a very long list and then if the points get ROFR I will end up with nothing and have to begin my waitlist process at the end of the pack. Resale points are also hard to come by and this is the first one I've seen in my use year as long as I've been looking.


----------



## quandrea

Couple of years ago we paid $62 a point for a 200 pt contract at SSR.  Thought it was a good deal.  Now I see them passing at $45.  Can we really pick up a contract at $45 per point.  May be time to add on....


----------



## DannysMom

quandrea said:
			
		

> Couple of years ago we paid $62 a point for a 200 pt contract at SSR.  Thought it was a good deal.  Now I see them passing at $45.  Can we really pick up a contract at $45 per point.  May be time to add on....



At $50 or less, it may be difficult to find an agreeable seller.  Not impossible if you have time & are very patient, and willing to take lots of rejection.  

Easier to get seems, like something in the $50-60 range, depending on specific contract.  GL

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## lovin'fl

quandrea said:


> Couple of years ago we paid $62 a point for a 200 pt contract at SSR.  Thought it was a good deal.  Now I see them passing at $45.  Can we really pick up a contract at $45 per point.  May be time to add on....



I'd say you might be able to get a resale for $48-58 range...the smaller the contract the higher the cost.


----------



## chateau

quandrea said:


> Couple of years ago we paid $62 a point for a 200 pt contract at SSR.  Thought it was a good deal.  Now I see them passing at $45.  Can we really pick up a contract at $45 per point.  May be time to add on....



I hear ya!!


----------



## rojen

Seems that all the SSR contracts going for sub $50 are stripped.  If you're going on vacation this year and you need to pay ~$10-12 per point to rent, the $45pp SSR don't look as good.


----------



## quandrea

rojen said:


> Seems that all the SSR contracts going for sub $50 are stripped.  If you're going on vacation this year and you need to pay ~$10-12 per point to rent, the $45pp SSR don't look as good.



Stripped wouldn't be bad.  We're thinking of future use.  What are people's thoughts on stripped contracts?


----------



## DannysMom

If a stripped contract suits your needs, and you can get the seller to accept a suitably low price, as a stripped contract will be worth less than a loaded one, then go for it.  I think, there would generally be less competition for a stripped contract.  A highly desirable loaded contract can be snapped up within hours of being listed.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## lovin'fl

We aren't fond of stripped contracts but that's because we are always in need of points (we have family that uses our points).  But if you don't need points now then stripped is good as it can save you money if you get a good deal.  You have to figure that points are worth about $10/point...so my 100 point AKV contract we are in ROFR on, it has 61 2012 points and 100 2013 points.  That is $1600 and we are paying $66/point...so if you find 100 AKV points with no points until 2014...then maybe you could get it for in the $50s/point (not as low as $50, but maybe $56).


----------



## rojen

Even if you're only looking for future use, a stripped makes no sense to me.  You can get a stripped contract for $45, or a contract with all 2012+2013 points for $55-60.  Since the rental market is currently strong, rent the 2012 and 2013 points, and you'll come out way ahead.  Even at $10 per point rental, you're getting $20 off the initial per point cost.  You're probably gonna be paying MF for those years anyways.  A stripped SSR would need to be below $40 before I'd consider it.  

Not everyone wants to rent though.  But I think the risk/difficulty of it is way overblown.


----------



## Sur

rojen said:


> Even if you're only looking for future use, a stripped makes no sense to me.  You can get a stripped contract for $45, or a contract with all 2012+2013 points for $55-60.  Since the rental market is currently strong, rent the 2012 and 2013 points, and you'll come out way ahead.  Even at $10 per point rental, you're getting $20 off the initial per point cost.  You're probably gonna be paying MF for those years anyways.  A stripped SSR would need to be below $40 before I'd consider it.
> 
> Not everyone wants to rent though.  But I think the risk/difficulty of it is way overblown.



it depends on size too... an itty bitty contract is hard to rent the points (with very much to offer). Stripped may be the way to go to add on, when the points aren't needed immediately. Also, stripped can be of varying degrees.


----------



## ELMC

rojen said:


> Even if you're only looking for future use, a stripped makes no sense to me.  You can get a stripped contract for $45, or a contract with all 2012+2013 points for $55-60.  Since the rental market is currently strong, rent the 2012 and 2013 points, and you'll come out way ahead.  Even at $10 per point rental, you're getting $20 off the initial per point cost.  You're probably gonna be paying MF for those years anyways.  A stripped SSR would need to be below $40 before I'd consider it.
> 
> Not everyone wants to rent though.  But I think the risk/difficulty of it is way overblown.



I see your point, but your example is not a good one.  A stripped contract for $45 a point is the same thing as a $60 contract with 2012-2013 points.  For a loaded contract, you will most likely pay maintenance fees for 2013 whereas in the stripped contract you won't.  If priced accordingly, a stripped contract does have benefits for certain people, including those with no immediate plans for vacation, those with limited cash flow and those who are truly averse to renting out their extra points.


----------



## rojen

Is there someplace to see what contracts are going for besides this thread?  Don't see many prices for stripped contracts to know what they're actually going for.  Some of the sub $50 contracts are crazy good deals.  Probably outliers and lucky buyers though.  Plus they're all 300+ point contracts.  Even for people with a lot of money, that's a scary amount to put out up front.

Seems that waiting two years and hoping the price comes down might be better in the long run than buying stripped.  But no guarantees.


----------



## quandrea

rojen said:


> Is there someplace to see what contracts are going for besides this thread?  Don't see many prices for stripped contracts to know what they're actually going for.  Some of the sub $50 contracts are crazy good deals.  Probably outliers and lucky buyers though.  Plus they're all 300+ point contracts.  Even for people with a lot of money, that's a scary amount to put out up front.
> 
> Seems that waiting two years and hoping the price comes down might be better in the long run than buying stripped.  But no guarantees.



Why wait two years?  I assume that is when a stripped contact becomes active.


----------



## Lizard Valley

rojen said:


> Some of the sub $50 contracts are crazy good deals.  Probably outliers and lucky buyers though.  Plus they're all 300+ point contracts.



I'm one of those lucky outliers, and got my 100 pt Aug SSR for 45$pp 3 months ago.  It was advertised as having all 2012 and forward points.  I was looking for loaded for 55$pp, so adjusted my price down by $10pp to account for the fact that it didn't have 2011 points. I probably could have gone lower but I thought I was pushing it for a 100pt contract.  Then I got extra lucky, and all 100 2011 points were included too.  

I didn't use one of the 4 big resale companies on this one...just one of my inquiries on various other sites actually panned out.  I had been making offers and getting rejected for a month by then.  I learned A LOT, and also learned what I was willing to compromise on.


----------



## puffkin

quandrea said:
			
		

> Couple of years ago we paid $62 a point for a 200 pt contract at SSR.  Thought it was a good deal.  Now I see them passing at $45.  Can we really pick up a contract at $45 per point.  May be time to add on....



I am in ROFR now on a 115 pt Feb SSR contract at $48 point so it's possible 

No 2013 points but we didn't need them and didn't want the hassle of going through renting a smaller amount of points.  We also didn't want to pay 2013 dues so it worked for us.


----------



## Scotch

For those looking at smaller contracts who are searching for these seemingly low $ pp that some folks are getting, don't forget to keep in mind that when you are looking at smaller contracts, the actual cost pp goes up when you take into consideration the closing costs.  So closing costs of ~$650 (if you use Fidelity with the $195 admin fee), for example, would add $6.50 pp on a 100 pts contract but $3.25 pp on a 200 pts contract.


----------



## moreisgood

rojen said:


> Is there someplace to see what contracts are going for besides this thread?  Don't see many prices for stripped contracts to know what they're actually going for.  Some of the sub $50 contracts are crazy good deals.  Probably outliers and lucky buyers though.  Plus they're all 300+ point contracts.  Even for people with a lot of money, that's a scary amount to put out up front.
> 
> Seems that waiting two years and hoping the price comes down might be better in the long run than buying stripped.  But no guarantees.


I'm not sure I see the prices going down in the foreseeable future.  Disney seems to keep increasing the price of points for new projects (can't imagine what Grand Floridian will be!), and I think that will keep up the prices of older sites' points.  If I look at the charts on this board, the resale prices are close to the original prices for most projects.  If you buy new, your points will likely loose value on the resale market.  But, if you buy resale initially, I think it's likely that your points will hold their resale value for quite a while.  Once we get closer to the expiration of those points, the value will decline.

Am I missing something in my reasoning?


----------



## DougEMG

moreisgood said:


> I'm not sure I see the prices going down in the foreseeable future.  Disney seems to keep increasing the price of points for new projects (can't imagine what Grand Floridian will be!), and I think that will keep up the prices of older sites' points.  If I look at the charts on this board, the resale prices are close to the original prices for most projects.  If you buy new, your points will likely loose value on the resale market.  But, if you buy resale initially, I think it's likely that your points will hold their resale value for quite a while.  Once we get closer to the expiration of those points, the value will decline.
> 
> Am I missing something in my reasoning?



I'm kind of thinking the same thing. As long as there is higher demand of DVC then supply,increasing direct prices should also drag resale prices up higher.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Lizard Valley said:


> I didn't use one of the* 4 big resale companies *on this one...just one of my inquiries on various other sites actually panned out.  I had been making offers and getting rejected for a month by then.  I learned A LOT, and also learned what I was willing to compromise on.



Who are the Big 4 resale companies?
I only know of the Tiimeshare Store.  Bought from them back in 2007.
Who are the others, and how do you find them?


----------



## maburke

nunzia said:


> Here I am, amazingly, joining this group. After waiting since last April for direct VGC points, I happened across a resale contract that fit and jumped on it. So..off it goes to ROFR (hope my guide doesn't call NOW...what a dilemma). So details are 125 VGC, March use year, $108 a pt, 12 pts coming from 2013, 125 2014, I pay closing. Fingers crossed..more points than originally intended but I'm sure if it works out, I can use them



Yea!  I saw that listing and thought of you.  So glad you snagged it!  I think you'll pass ROFR.  I passed with a March UY a few months ago (I'm in the list here on the first page), and you were on the waitlist even then.  (Sorry!)  But if they do offer you the points direct, you can then buy only as many as you originally wanted, not the whole 125.  And it sounds like when they ROFR points to then sell to the waitlist, you find out you were ROFR'd before you get the direct call.

Oh, and another thing going for you: Disney can split up the contract, but one thing they can't do, AFAIK, is make current year points appear.  So they probably won't want this contract, because they couldn't sell it until March, 2014.  (They don't sell contracts without points at least coming sometime soon.)


----------



## maburke

Continued thought:  So that makes me wonder:  Is a stripped contract more likely to pass ROFR?*  I mean, maybe it doesn't matter at a place like AKV, where there are plenty of points in their portfolio, but when we're talking about a place/UY with waiting lists, are they less likely to take a contract that they can't sell right away?  I know people are sometimes told when buying direct that they should feel special about getting last year's points, but do they _ever_ sell stripped contracts direct?

* I think you also have to exclude a situation like unextended OKW, where they are clearly being aggressive with ROFR for other reasons, like to extend the contracts.


----------



## nunzia

maburke said:


> Yea!  I saw that listing and thought of you.  So glad you snagged it!  I think you'll pass ROFR.  I passed with a March UY a few months ago (I'm in the list here on the first page), and you were on the waitlist even then.  (Sorry!)  But if they do offer you the points direct, you can then buy only as many as you originally wanted, not the whole 125.  And it sounds like when they ROFR points to then sell to the waitlist, you find out you were ROFR'd before you get the direct call.
> 
> *Oh, and another thing going for you: Disney can split up the contract, but one thing they can't do, AFAIK, is make current year points appear.  So they probably won't want this contract, because they couldn't sell it until March, 2014.  (They don't sell contracts without points at least coming sometime soon.*)



I hadn't thought of that..good point!


----------



## Missyrose

moreisgood said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I see the prices going down in the foreseeable future.  Disney seems to keep increasing the price of points for new projects (can't imagine what Grand Floridian will be!), and I think that will keep up the prices of older sites' points.  If I look at the charts on this board, the resale prices are close to the original prices for most projects.  If you buy new, your points will likely loose value on the resale market.  But, if you buy resale initially, I think it's likely that your points will hold their resale value for quite a while.  Once we get closer to the expiration of those points, the value will decline.
> 
> Am I missing something in my reasoning?



IMHO, I think it's a mistake to think that direct prices have any real bearing on the resale market. Lets say someone bought an AKV contract 18 months ago from Disney price would have been, what, $125 pp or so?). AKV resale prices around the time of their purchase was around $75 pp. 18 months later, they now have to sell their contract but AKV resale prices have slipped even further to $55-$65 pp. Just because Disney is constantly raising the price on new resorts, it doesn't mean prices will ever rise correspondingly on the resale market.

The resale market is based on supply and demand, the resorts that see lots of contracts for sale, tend to see their prices drop fastest. BWV was one resort that had prices drop to around $50 pp last year, but the number of BWV contracts on the resale market dried up so the price inched back up to $55-$60+ pp because demand outstripped the supply.


----------



## Breyean

maburke said:


> But if they do offer you the points direct, you can then buy only as many as you originally wanted, not the whole 125.  And it sounds like when they ROFR points to then sell to the waitlist, you find out you were ROFR'd before you get the direct call.



When we added on a little over a year ago, we were on the wait list for 75 points. While we were waiting, we were ROFR'd on two much larger VGC contracts and we started thinking we wanted more direct when we would finally get to the top of the list.

I called my guide and he said he could either just change the 75 to a higher number, and we'd keep our place on the list, or he could leave the 75 request alone and do another one which w/b at the bottom, for the additional points. We did that since we figured having two smaller contracts w/b good and it also spread out the payment a little.

So we were on the list twice at one time.

BTW, when we did both requests, our guide suggested, and we did this, that we specify a range of points we wanted. I think the first was actually 50-75; the second was 75 to 125. He said that way our names would come up if a smaller number of points became available instead of being passed over while we waited for the larger number.

He also told us, both times, that while it is easy to take a lower number than what you request since they just move those points to the next person on the wait list, it was harder, but not impossible, to get MORE points than you had requested. I actually spoke to a supervisor and she confirmed that was true.

I don't know for sure because we took the max each time, but maybe you CAN get more than you requested if you contact your guide. Or, it seems you could make your request for more points before your name hits the top of the list.

Although at this point, after waiting a year and having a resale in process, he might not want to draw any more attention from Disney!


----------



## candiemonster

I've been on the lookout at the same time on the waitlist direct for a VGC Dec UY. Does anybody know if this is the most requested UY for VGC?


----------



## nunzia

Breyean said:


> When we added on a little over a year ago, we were on the wait list for 75 points. While we were waiting, we were ROFR'd on two much larger VGC contracts and we started thinking we wanted more direct when we would finally get to the top of the list.
> 
> I called my guide and he said he could either just change the 75 to a higher number, and we'd keep our place on the list, or he could leave the 75 request alone and do another one which w/b at the bottom, for the additional points. We did that since we figured having two smaller contracts w/b good and it also spread out the payment a little.
> 
> So we were on the list twice at one time.
> 
> BTW, when we did both requests, our guide suggested, and we did this, that we specify a range of points we wanted. I think the first was actually 50-75; the second was 75 to 125. He said that way our names would come up if a smaller number of points became available instead of being passed over while we waited for the larger number.
> 
> He also told us, both times, that while it is easy to take a lower number than what you request since they just move those points to the next person on the wait list, it was harder, but not impossible, to get MORE points than you had requested. I actually spoke to a supervisor and she confirmed that was true.
> 
> I don't know for sure because we took the max each time, but maybe you CAN get more than you requested if you contact your guide. Or, it seems you could make your request for more points before your name hits the top of the list.
> 
> Although at this point, after waiting a year and having a resale in process, he might not want to draw any more attention from Disney!



I asked my guide this and he said no..it was a locked in number and would bump me to bottom, but I could add another to bottom if I wanted. BTW  just saw ANOTHER March VGC on a resale list..100 pts..but sale is pending already before I saw it.


----------



## Breyean

nunzia said:


> I asked my guide this and he said no..it was a locked in number and would bump me to bottom, but I could add another to bottom if I wanted. BTW  just saw ANOTHER March VGC on a resale list..100 pts..but sale is pending already before I saw it.



Maybe they changed the policy since last year. I know when we did our second wait list we decided to do it right before they raised the direct price from $120 to $130. Maybe it was because of that impending change that my guide was allowed to make the offer to just increase our original wait list request. Or maybe he was just wrong. We didn't find out because, as I said, we just added a second request to the bottom of the list at the old price.

Did you see the 240 March contract on Fidelity? I know TTS had one that I don't think was ever on their site before it was marked sale pending. I think it showed up that way! But Fidelity posted one Friday for 240 points, which may be more than you are looking for.

Well, this s/b my week to hear, but after seeing how high the prices have gone on resales just in the last month since we did our contract, I'm not very optimistic. I think you have a good strategy of taking whatever comes, either direct or resale, and I hope it works out well for you either way it goes.


----------



## mac_tlc

Hi everyone ,

Been a little busy lately so I am a somewhat behind on the lastest update. I'm about 1/2 way thorugh the posts since the last update. Should have something posted in the next couple of days. 

mac_tlc


----------



## lovin'fl

mac_tlc said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Been a little busy lately so I am a somewhat behind on the lastest update. I'm about 1/2 way thorugh the posts since the last update. Should have something posted in the next couple of days.
> 
> mac_tlc



I updated or compiled it all in 3 posts on pages 46 and 47.  That may save you some time.


----------



## shwn

Good luck to everyone hoping to hear something on ROFR today! Hope that we all hear great news!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

shwn said:


> Good luck to everyone hoping to hear something on ROFR today! Hope that we all hear great news!!!



Ditto!  A bunch of us should hear today.  I think it will all be good news!


----------



## kenly777

shwn said:
			
		

> Good luck to everyone hoping to hear something on ROFR today! Hope that we all hear great news!!!



Good luck and pixie dust to all!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity

Ug-  Just found out Disney Exercised ROFR- 

I think this may be first SSR ROFR reported here!


----------



## MapleGirl

Good luck today everyone!!

We are moving forward.  The seller accepted our offer of $50/pt on a 150 point contract at SSR, buyer pays prorated MF's and 1/2 closing costs.  There are 23 points banked from 2012 and all the points from 2013 are available.  December UY.  I should get the contract to sign this week then it will be sent to Disney for ROFR.


ETA the board shorthand:

MapleGirl -- 150 SSR (Dec.) $50, 23 banked '12 points, buyer pays half closing & prorated MF (waiting to sign contracts before being sent to ROFR)


----------



## puffkin

MickeyFan612 said:


> Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity
> 
> Ug-  Just found out Disney Exercised ROFR-
> 
> I think this may be first SSR ROFR reported here!



Wow, sorry

I would never have thought your contract would have gotten ROFR'd at that price even though it is loaded.  The only thing I can think is because of the UY since that is one of the smaller ones. 

We are waiting to hear on our ROFR (submitted the day after you) for SSR Feb 115 at $48.  I am still pretty confident it will go through because there are no 2013 points, but who knows.


----------



## MapleGirl

MickeyFan612 said:


> Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity
> 
> Ug-  Just found out Disney Exercised ROFR-
> 
> I think this may be first SSR ROFR reported here!




Oh no!!!  I am so sorry.


----------



## MapleGirl

Anyone else superstitious?  

I won't change the trip countdown in my siggie until a SSR purchase is complete.  I don't want to jinx anything by being too optimistic.


----------



## lovin'fl

MapleGirl said:


> Good luck today everyone!!
> 
> We are moving forward.  The seller accepted our offer of $50/pt on a 150 point contract at SSR, buyer pays prorated MF's and 1/2 closing costs.  There are 23 points banked from 2012 and all the points from 2013 are available.  December UY.  I should get the contract to sign this week then it will be sent to Disney for ROFR.
> 
> 
> ETA the board shorthand:
> 
> MapleGirl -- 150 SSR (Dec.) $50, 23 banked '12 points, buyer pays half closing & prorated MF (waiting to sign contracts before being sent to ROFR)



What are you paying prorated MF on?  If there are all 2013 points, then you'd pay all 2013 MF...are you paying MF on 2012 points?  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## Breyean

MickeyFan612 said:


> Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity
> 
> Ug-  Just found out Disney Exercised ROFR-
> 
> I think this may be first SSR ROFR reported here!



Wow. That was pretty fast, too. Only 2 weeks. 

On the bright side, they saved you 2 weeks of waiting so now you can start shopping around again.

Better luck next time.


----------



## kenspidey

That was fast.... Mine was submitted on 1-30 and I haven't heard yet. Maybe that's good news.


----------



## MapleGirl

lovin'fl said:


> What are you paying prorated MF on?  If there are all 2013 points, then you'd pay all 2013 MF...are you paying MF on 2012 points?  Good luck with ROFR.



I asked my agent to clarify this for me too.  This is what she said:
"Its for 2013 maintenance is payed monthly the seller is asking you the buyer to pay from the time of closing"

As I understand it (and please correct me if I'm wrong) the MF's for 2013 were due January 15, 2013.  My seller pays the MF's on a monthly payment plan.  The seller will pay the MF's for the month in 2013 that he/she owns the contract and I will pay the MF's for the months I own the contract.  So if we close April 1st they will make the MF payments for January, February and March.  I will pay for April-December.  

The MF on the contract is $481.40.  150 points at SSR had a 2013 MF of $721.94 or $60.16/month.  So I am planning on paying for 8 months worth of the MF for 2013.  

Does this make sense?  Sorry for the long response... I want to make sure I have this set in my head.


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity
> 
> Ug-  Just found out Disney Exercised ROFR-
> 
> I think this may be first SSR ROFR reported here!



I was going to say great deal and then I got to the ROFR part.  Sorry to hear that happened.  Definitely unusual to have a SSR contract ROFR.


----------



## rojen

MickeyFan612 said:


> Mickeyfan612 210 SSR (June) $55, 420 11'/12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays CC and $195 fee (sub 2/4) Fidelity
> 
> Ug-  Just found out Disney Exercised ROFR-
> 
> I think this may be first SSR ROFR reported here!




oh no, going to ROFR with a SSR(OCT) 200 pointer.  $55 per point, seller pays closing, buyer doing MF.  Had 122 banked 2011 points, 200 2012 points and 200 coming in OCT 2013.  I thought we'd pass for sure.  Hope we don't lose the contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

MapleGirl said:


> I asked my agent to clarify this for me too.  This is what she said:
> "Its for 2013 maintenance is payed monthly the seller is asking you the buyer to pay from the time of closing"
> 
> As I understand it (and please correct me if I'm wrong) the MF's for 2013 were due January 15, 2013.  My seller pays the MF's on a monthly payment plan.  The seller will pay the MF's for the month in 2013 that he/she owns the contract and I will pay the MF's for the months I own the contract.  So if we close April 1st they will make the MF payments for January, February and March.  I will pay for April-December.
> 
> The MF on the contract is $481.40.  150 points at SSR had a 2013 MF of $721.94 or $60.16/month.  So I am planning on paying for 8 months worth of the MF for 2013.
> 
> Does this make sense?  Sorry for the long response... I want to make sure I have this set in my head.



Ahhh, yes, it makes perfect sense.  It's a good deal.


----------



## emgal

I am not-so-patiently waiting to hear if we've passed ROFR for our fist DVC contract!

210 BWV (June) 143 12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/30) 

If we stick to everyone else's schedule then it looks like we'll find out next Tuesday, 2/26.

Fingers crossed we make it through unscathed and on time!


----------



## MapleGirl

lovin'fl said:


> Ahhh, yes, it makes perfect sense.  It's a good deal.



Thanks!


----------



## lovin'fl

emgal said:


> I am not-so-patiently waiting to hear if we've passed ROFR for our fist DVC contract!
> 
> 210 BWV (June) 143 12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/30)
> 
> If we stick to everyone else's schedule then it looks like we'll find out next Tuesday, 2/26.
> 
> Fingers crossed we make it through unscathed and on time!



Welcome to the Dis and good luck with ROFR.


----------



## elcid3

emgal said:
			
		

> I am not-so-patiently waiting to hear if we've passed ROFR for our fist DVC contract!
> 
> 210 BWV (June) 143 12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/30)
> 
> If we stick to everyone else's schedule then it looks like we'll find out next Tuesday, 2/26.
> 
> Fingers crossed we make it through unscathed and on time!



Do you mind sharing your price per point?  Good luck!


----------



## mac_tlc

lovin'fl said:


> I updated or compiled it all in 3 posts on pages 46 and 47.  That may save you some time.



Thanks, lovin'fl !

That will save me a day ---- I'll grab that list, incorporate it into the master, and add any additional entries since page 47, and post it on page 1. 

Should be available tonight.


mac_tlc


----------



## lovin'fl

mac_tlc said:


> Thanks, lovin'fl !
> 
> That will save me a day ---- I'll grab that list, incorporate it into the master, and add any additional entries since page 47, and post it on page 1.
> 
> Should be available tonight.
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



I've been keeping up since page 47 too...just adding to the bottom of that last post.


----------



## emgal

elcid3 said:


> Do you mind sharing your price per point?  Good luck!



Thanks! $63/point.


----------



## GOOFY D

Been a very quiet day today.  I am expecting to hear today.  Not sure if yesterday being Presidents' Day has slowed it down today.


----------



## lovin'fl

GOOFY D said:


> Been a very quiet day today.  I am expecting to hear today.  Not sure if yesterday being Presidents' Day has slowed it down today.



I am curious too.  Been checking my e-mail all day.


----------



## MickeyFan612

I was pretty shocked to hear back that I hadn't passed especially since there are so many SSR resales!  Oh well it wasn't meant to be- better luck next time

I do hope that those of you waiting receive better news


----------



## GOOFY D

GOOFY D said:


> I am starting the process again.  Addonitis hit as I wanted a contract at BLT (purchased in 2012) near MK and a contract near Epcot/HS and decided on BWV.  I was not able to find the same UY as my BLT contract, but a contract came available that met my needs, point-wise and cost-wise.  On January 11 we purchased a 150 point BWV with an Aug UY for $60/point, buyer paying closing and 2013 MF (all 2012, 2013 and 2014 points available). After a long drawn out process of getting the 2012 points banked and Rachel leaving Fidelity in the middle of the process, we finally were submitted to Disney for ROFR today (January 23).  The wait begins (after nearly a 2 week delay).



Just got notice that Disney waived ROFR.  Looks like I will have 2 homes (BLT and BWV) with different UYs


----------



## shwn

GOOFY D said:


> Just got notice that Disney waived ROFR.  Looks like I will have 2 homes (BLT and BWV) with different UYs



Congrats! And Welcome Home again! Still waiting to hear on mine...


----------



## lovin'fl

GOOFY D said:


> Just got notice that Disney waived ROFR.  Looks like I will have 2 homes (BLT and BWV) with different UYs



Congrats...I am still waiting too.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Good or bad deal? SSR 150 points $45 pp no points until 2014 buyer pays closing fees and seller pays 2013 maintenance


----------



## Sur

Of the 80 or so contracts listed that passed ROFR in this thread, only one matches that price and one beats it (by just a little over a dollar or so more). I'd say good deal and jump on it!!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Sur said:


> Of the 80 or so contracts listed that passed ROFR in this thread, only one matches that price and one beats it (by just a little over a dollar or so more). I'd say good deal and jump on it!!



Thank you. DH and I weren't sure because we had offered $40 and weren't comfortable going any higher since it was stripped. But I know $45 is still a great price. I just am super cheap when it comes to things like buying a contract with no points. As I am the crazy coupon obsessed person that asks for discounts for reasons like there is no box lol. And DH wanted them to pay closing costs if we pay $45 pp, but they won't. So we based our decision on your comment


----------



## jenbelles

After obsessively reading the boards for a few weeks, we finally decided to give into our addonitis.  I am impressed that we had been able to stay on the wagon this long.  

We currently have SSR and AKV both with DEC UY.

Then came the decision on which resale agency to use.  I had great experiences with two separate agencies that I spoke with and a terrible experience with a third.  In fact I am still awaiting an email response from over one week ago.

When we finally decided on a contract and the offer was made, the seller had "sellers remorse" and took it off the market.

After a short negotiation, our second offer on a different contact was accepted.  

Our contract was submitted to Disney on Valentine's Day!  Hopefully that will send some luck our way!

Now the waiting begins!

SSR / 150 / OCT / UY / $58 PP / All 2012 Points / Buyer pays all Fees and Costs


----------



## fsulaw2001

After quietly keeping my eye on resales, I finally jumped in on a June SSR 300 with 558 coming in June at 60pp, I'll be paying close and 2013 maintenance.  Seems the market has gone up over the past year...  This will add to my current point obsession.

Now we're waiting on Disney to tell me whether they want it instead.


----------



## ottawagreg

mac_tlc said:


> I'll grab that list, incorporate it into the master, and add any additional entries since page 47, and post it on page 1.




Hi, new member to this site.  We are renting points for our vacation in July.  We love staying at WL, probably six times, maybe seven.  Thought the VWL would be nice step up.  Then I started researching the whole DVC thing, and blah, blah, blah.

We offered $52.50 on a VWL 150 point contract with UY October. Asking price was $55. 40 points coming in 2014, and 150 in 2015.  ROFR'd.

Probably should have just paid the $55.  Oh well.

Waiting on a new offer that was agreed to.  $60/pt, 150 at VWL, UY June.  150 points coming June 2014.

At least we can use them on our trip next year, if it goes through.  I wonder if that will pass muster with Mickey?


----------



## frank808

Was informed today that we passed ROFR. Here is the contract info:

200pts SSR Dec UY with 150 2012pts and all points going forward.

Buyer pays maintenance fee on 2013 points and seller pays closing. Of course buyer had to pay the $195 fidelity fee. Price is $50 a point gross with a net of $42.73 a point.


----------



## shwn

ottawagreg said:


> We offered $52.50 on a VWL 150 point contract with UY October. Asking price was $55. 40 points coming in 2014, and 150 in 2015.  ROFR'd.
> 
> Probably should have just paid the $55.  Oh well.
> 
> Waiting on a new offer that was agreed to.  $60/pt, 150 at VWL, UY June.  150 points coming June 2014.



Sorry to hear that and Welcome to the Disboards! Wow that makes me very nervous about my contract that I am waiting to hear on (VWL). Good luck on your other contract. 

This is the first VWL contract that I have seen ROFR'd in a long time, especially surprised to see it ROFR'd with no current year points. Does anyone else think this seems strange?


----------



## thptrek

No word for me today.  It's a bit early but was hoping. I'm thinking next week may be my week.  I'll be shocked if Disney picks up my contract but you never know.


----------



## lovin'fl

thptrek said:


> No word for me today.  It's a bit early but was hoping. I'm thinking next week may be my week.  I'll be shocked if Disney picks up my contract but you never know.



No word on mine either and I should have heard.  Today was 28 days in ROFR.  I bet I will hear tomorrow or the next day.  I am guessing my broker got word from DVD but just hasn't sent me notification yet.


----------



## amandaC

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> No word on mine either and I should have heard.  Today was 28 days in ROFR.  I bet I will hear tomorrow or the next day.  I am guessing my broker got word from DVD but just hasn't sent me notification yet.



Me too!! Ugh. I hate waiting. Good luck lovin'fl!


----------



## lovin'fl

amandaC said:


> Me too!! Ugh. I hate waiting. Good luck lovin'fl!



Good luck to you too!  I hate the waiting too...we want to book either a Thanksgiving or Christmas trip with our points and hope to book before the 7 month window opens up.


----------



## thptrek

lovin'fl said:


> Good luck to you too!  I hate the waiting too...we want to book either a Thanksgiving or Christmas trip with our points and hope to book before the 7 month window opens up.



Same with us.  Just want to book a Christmas trip before the 7 month window opens up.  I figure that is the best shot to get a room.


----------



## mac_tlc

OK, I'm up to date -- thansk to lovin'fl for the assistance. Updated post should be on page 1 in 5 minutes or so. To shorten the list a bit, I have deleted some of the "old" waiting entries, some are 8 months old. 

mac_tlc


----------



## puffkin

DisneyFansInLINY said:
			
		

> Good or bad deal? SSR 150 points $45 pp no points until 2014 buyer pays closing fees and seller pays 2013 maintenance



That's pretty close to our contract thats in ROFR.  We ended up at $48 for a 115 SSR, buyer pay closing, seller 2013 MF.


----------



## ANGRebel

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> No word on mine either and I should have heard.  Today was 28 days in ROFR.  I bet I will hear tomorrow or the next day.  I am guessing my broker got word from DVD but just hasn't sent me notification yet.



Same here, 29 days and no word. Ours won't be ROFR'd because of price, $61/point SSR, but I'm just ready to move forward.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macd77

macd77 said:
			
		

> I have been reading this thread now for a few weeks and wondering the same exact thing. I have only been in rofr for two weeks but I can't stand the waiting. I am sitting in a blizzard in NY at the moment and praying I get through over the next 7-10 days.
> 
> We went to contract on OKW on 1/26.  $52, 164 Sep UY, 164 points for 2012 + 164 for 2013 + 164 for 2014.  I paid mf and closing.  Avg cost/pt after factoring in mf and closing is $59.  Don't have a good feeling after finding the rofr thread.



Bit by the rofr bug tonight.  Just got word. Wasn't expecting to pass but it still stings. Onto the next contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

macd77 said:


> Bit by the rofr bug tonight.  Just got word. Wasn't expecting to pass but it still stings. Onto the next contract.



Sorry...good luck on your hunt for your next contract!


----------



## nunzia

macd77 said:


> Bit by the rofr bug tonight.  Just got word. Wasn't expecting to pass but it still stings. Onto the next contract.



I'm sorry...it sure seems like Disney is grabbing up OKW


----------



## MapleGirl

macd77 said:


> Bit by the rofr bug tonight.  Just got word. Wasn't expecting to pass but it still stings. Onto the next contract.



I'm sorry.  Glad you made it through the blizzard.  Good luck with your next contract.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

puffkin said:


> That's pretty close to our contract thats in ROFR.  We ended up at $48 for a 115 SSR, buyer pay closing, seller 2013 MF.



That's right. I remember your previous comments. Ok so both great deals. Just have to pass the ROFR first. Let me know how it turns out for you. Good luck  

I don't even know yet if I have a contract to submit to ROFR as after I accepted the counter-offer yesterday, the realtor told me she would call me back but never did. I don't know if this is standard procedure but they are extremely slow. I submitted my offer on Friday and didn't get a response until yesterday. DH was already talking about adding more points on in 3 years or so. So depending how this realtor continues to delay the process, I don't know if we would use them again. Is this normal to accept an offer and not hear back from the realtor?


----------



## MapleGirl

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> That's right. I remember your previous comments. Ok so both great deals. Just have to pass the ROFR first. Let me know how it turns out for you. Good luck
> 
> I don't even know yet if I have a contract to submit to ROFR as after I accepted the counter-offer yesterday, the realtor told me she would call me back but never did. I don't know if this is standard procedure but they are extremely slow. I submitted my offer on Friday and didn't get a response until yesterday. DH was already talking about adding more points on in 3 years or so. So depending how this realtor continues to delay the process, I don't know if we would use them again. Is this normal to accept an offer and not hear back from the realtor?



I don't know if it's normal.  I would think not.  My agent (Sharon from Fidelity) has been great.  What company are you using?


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

MapleGirl said:


> I don't know if it's normal.  I would think not.  My agent (Sharon from Fidelity) has been great.  What company are you using?



I rather not say because I don't like to give bad reviews based on my personal experiences. I know several persons on here take it quite personal.


----------



## Breyean

We just found out we passed ROFR on our third attempt for a VGC contract.

VCG June UY at $90/point - 125 points with 79 banked from 2012 and all points going forward. Buyer paid 2013 MF, closing and Fidelity admin fee. Submitted 1/24.

We are excited. We own there and this was basically to let us get a 1 bedroom instead of a studio more often.

Funny part is now I'm nervous about the 2013 points (and maybe some additional reallocated ones if I can get Disney to let me use these 2012 points to replace some 2013 points we have used from our exiting contracts for a Sep trip) because I sold this contract to my wife based on transferring about 200 points to defray the cost of this contract.

But we have never rented or transferred and having read about the process on these boards I would prefer a transfer but am worried because I'm new at it no one will trust me.

I guess I'm getting ahead of myself here, but I NEVER thought this would pass!


----------



## kenly777

Breyean said:
			
		

> We just found out we passed ROFR on our third attempt for a VGC contract.
> 
> VCG June UY at $90/point - 125 points with 79 banked from 2012 and all points going forward. Buyer paid 2013 MF, closing and Fidelity admin fee. Submitted 1/24.
> 
> We are excited. We own there and this was basically to let us get a 1 bedroom instead of a studio more often.
> 
> Funny part is now I'm nervous about the 2013 points (and maybe some additional reallocated ones if I can get Disney to let me use these 2012 points to replace some 2013 points we have used from our exiting contracts for a Sep trip) because I sold this contract to my wife based on transferring about 200 points to defray the cost of this contract.
> 
> But we have never rented or transferred and having read about the process on these boards I would prefer a transfer but am worried because I'm new at it no one will trust me.
> 
> I guess I'm getting ahead of myself here, but I NEVER thought this would pass!



Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## JMW123

JMW123 said:


> Thanks for all the data on this thread, I have been peeking in for a while as we searched for our 1st DVC purchase.  Wanted to add my info to pay it forward to the next person looking.
> 
> Contract just sent to Disney, let the waiting begin.  Will advise when we hear.
> 
> 210pt BCV (Feb) $68/pt 43 for '13, 210 every year thereafter Buyer pays closing and MF on remaining '13 pts.




Passed ROFR today.  FYI, while TTS get approvals on Tuesdays, a certain Family business that does resales gets theirs on Weds each week.  Now I need to see how fast we can get in the system so we can try to book a BCV 1 Bedroom for the end of F&W before the 7 month window opens.


----------



## lovin'fl

JMW123 said:


> Passed ROFR today.  FYI, while TTS get approvals on Tuesdays, a certain Family business that does resales gets theirs on Weds each week.  Now I need to see how fast we can get in the system so we can try to book a BCV 1 Bedroom for the end of F&W before the 7 month window opens.



Oh yeah...I used that certain family business too, so I should hear any moment now...yay!  Congrats to you!!!  You are in a bigger pinch than I...I hope it goes super fast for ya!!!!


----------



## shwn

Breyean said:


> We just found out we passed ROFR on our third attempt for a VGC contract.
> 
> VCG June UY at $90/point - 125 points with 79 banked from 2012 and all points going forward. Buyer paid 2013 MF, closing and Fidelity admin fee. Submitted 1/24.
> 
> We are excited. We own there and this was basically to let us get a 1 bedroom instead of a studio more often.
> 
> I guess I'm getting ahead of myself here, but I NEVER thought this would pass!



Congrats!!! Third time is the charm! Hope the rest of the process goes quick for you. 



JMW123 said:


> Passed ROFR today.  FYI, while TTS get approvals on Tuesdays, a certain Family business that does resales gets theirs on Weds each week.  Now I need to see how fast we can get in the system so we can try to book a BCV 1 Bedroom for the end of F&W before the 7 month window opens.



Congrats also! Interesting that you say that...I am also waiting on a certain family company for one of my contracts...so maybe today is the day! I sold a contract through them and I found out that it passed last Tuesday. So maybe the days vary- not always Wednesday? Or at least last week they found out a day early.


----------



## ELMC

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> That's right. I remember your previous comments. Ok so both great deals. Just have to pass the ROFR first. Let me know how it turns out for you. Good luck
> 
> I don't even know yet if I have a contract to submit to ROFR as after I accepted the counter-offer yesterday, the realtor told me she would call me back but never did. I don't know if this is standard procedure but they are extremely slow. I submitted my offer on Friday and didn't get a response until yesterday. DH was already talking about adding more points on in 3 years or so. So depending how this realtor continues to delay the process, I don't know if we would use them again. *Is this normal to accept an offer and not hear back from the realtor?*



I wonder if there is a connection between your consistently retracting offers and the delay in communication.



DisneyFansInLINY said:


> I rather not say because I don't like to give bad reviews based on my personal experiences. I know several persons on here take it quite personal.



It wasn't the negative review of a broker that people objected to.  There are several brokers and people on here have expressed positive and not so positive opinions of each, with little to no push back.


----------



## shwn

shwn said:


> -VWL= 200 Points (200 2012, 200 2013, and all going forward) August Use Year. $55.25/pp. Buyer paid closing costs and 2013 dues.
> Timeline:
> 1/14 Made 1st offer
> 1/15 Counter and final offer accepted
> 1/16 We signed documents
> 1/19 Seller signed documents
> 1/23 Learned 2013 points were not bankable as seller was behind on dues. Updated contract and re-signed.
> 1/24 Seller and Buyer returned documents and sent to ROFR
> 2/20 Passed ROFR



Just found out we passed ROFR on this contract!!! Still waiting to hear on our other contract at AKL, but that is with a different broker. 

Good luck to all those still waiting to hear!  

Should be any minute Lovin' FL (VWL notification was from the certain family broker ).


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Ok...here we go again.  3rd time's a charm...I hope.  Submitted for ROFR today.
> 
> 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 2012 pts (banked to 2013), 100 2013 points and all going forward, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22) member



Just got an e-mail that we passed (2/20).  Yay!!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

shwn said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR on this contract!!! Still waiting to hear on our other contract at AKL, but that is with a different broker.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting to hear!
> 
> Should be any minute Lovin' FL (VWL notification was from the certain family broker ).



I am curious to hear about you AKV too...as it was similar to mine but more loaded.  Good luck and congrats on the VWL!


----------



## ANGRebel

ANGRebel said:
			
		

> Same here, 29 days and no word. Ours won't be ROFR'd because of price, $61/point SSR, but I'm just ready to move forward.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We passed! Got word this morning. I wasn't worried, but since this is our first contract I'm just glad to be moving one step closer to owning. Details are 130 points at SSR. Oct U/Y. All 2012 points and forward $61/point. Should close within about two weeks. Here's hoping everything goes smoothly from here on out!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

ELMC said:


> I wonder if there is a connection between your consistently retracting offers and the delay in communication.
> 
> 
> It wasn't the negative review of a broker that people objected to.  There are several brokers and people on here have expressed positive and not so positive opinions of each, with little to no push back.



I did not retract this offer. I have kept this offer in since Friday and it was accepted. I had posted about another offer that I made on Friday but someone had bid higher on it the same day and that is when I made this offer. And my previous offers weren't cancelled either. In actuality, I had only cancelled 2 offers and followed through with 5 offers; the end result having been declined. And so your reasoning makes very little sense. If I had cancelled every offer I ever made then yes, I would expect a delay in communication. However that is not the case. In fact, now that an offer has been accepted, communication should be hasted as to get the ball rolling for her compensation. But that is all irrelevant, as I have been in contact with her and she explained the delay with honesty. I appreciate that and would consider doing business with her again as well as recommend her to my friends and family. I would just advise them to be patient. 

But honestly, don't you have a store to run rather than constantly comment negatively on my posts? Why can't we be friends? Where is the love? Connecticut and Long Island, it's only a ferry ride away from one another. I am calling a truce. You in or out?


----------



## ELMC

Congrats to everyone that passed today!  After a small run of bad luck it's nice to hear good news from all of you.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

lovin'fl said:


> Just got an e-mail that we passed (2/20).  Yay!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## shwn

lovin'fl said:


> Just got an e-mail that we passed (2/20).  Yay!!!!


Congrats to my ROFR waiting buddy! Was nice to have someone to wait with.



lovin'fl said:


> I am curious to hear about you AKV too...as it was similar to mine but more loaded.  Good luck and congrats on the VWL!


Actually just found out on this one too...we passed!!! Heard just about half an hour after the other. I updated the timeline below too. 



shwn said:


> And these are the details of our purchases:
> -AKV= 100 Points (54 2011 Banked, 99 Banked 2012, 100 2013, and all going forward) August Use Year. $66/pp. Buyer paid closing. Seller paid 2013 dues.
> Timeline:
> 1/18 Made 1st offer
> 1/19 Received counter and I made 2nd offer
> 1/21 Seller accepted offer
> 1/22 All documents returned and sent to ROFR
> 2/20 Passed ROFR


----------



## nunzia

Congrats to all who passed! After reading about prices at VGC that passed ROFR, it looks like I paid quite a premium, but no regrets on price and it makes me feel more confident that high price won't be ROFR'd


----------



## ELMC

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Why can't we be friends? Where is the love? Connecticut and Long Island, it's only a ferry ride away from one another. I am calling a truce. You in or out?



Sent you a PM.  No need to have this conversation in a public forum.


----------



## lovin'fl

shwn said:


> Congrats to my ROFR waiting buddy! Was nice to have someone to wait with.
> 
> 
> Actually just found out on this one too...we passed!!! Heard just about half an hour after the other. I updated the timeline below too.



Yay...now here's to speedy closings...I am so ready to use these AKV points!


----------



## Breyean

nunzia said:


> Congrats to all who passed! After reading about prices at VGC that passed ROFR, it looks like I paid quite a premium, but no regrets on price and it makes me feel more confident that high price won't be ROFR'd



I thought of your contract this morning when I heard about mine.

I wish you all the luck. You didn't really have a lot of choices from what you've written, given your UY.

I have no idea why mine passed. I know there's a wait list for my June UY, although it's only a couple of months, because I called my guide and asked when I was considering this contract.

I know the price is on the low side of what's been passing.

The only thing I can figure is maybe since there were only 79 2012 points in this contract Disney couldn't just flip it to a wait list person since they'd have to come up with those extra 2012 points from another contract.

Who knows.


----------



## Missyrose

.


----------



## MapleGirl

Well, our contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR.  


Our timeline so far:

2/7/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
2/19/13 - Signed contracts
2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR

I guess now I play the waiting game.


----------



## Missyrose

MapleGirl said:


> Well, our contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/7/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 
> I guess now I play the waiting game.



Good luck!


----------



## Sur

ELMC said:


> I wonder if there is a connection between your consistently retracting offers and the delay in communication.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the negative review of a broker that people objected to.  There are several brokers and people on here have expressed positive and not so positive opinions of each, with little to no push back.



What's your agenda here? That thread was closed due to it diverting from topic, yet you seem to persist on pursuing your view of that thread's OP.

I don't think your comments that I quoted are helping her in any way, nor anyone else for that matter. Why not just let it go?

Missyrose is doing the same thing quoting old posts. I know disneyfansinliny asking as to what the hold up may be, but it's been talked about, opinions were voiced, let it go.



ELMC said:


> Sent you a PM.  No need to have this conversation in a public forum.



excellent


----------



## DannysMom

Sur said:
			
		

> What's your agenda here? That thread was closed due to it diverting from topic, yet you seem to persist on pursuing your view of that thread's OP.
> 
> I don't think your comments that I quoted are helping her in any way, nor anyone else for that matter. Why not just let it go?
> 
> Missyrose is doing the same thing quoting old posts... it borders on bullying.



Actually when I read those 2 posts you talked about, I thought, please just let it go.  Let's not get the ROFR thread locked for bringing up topics that got other threads shut down.  This thread is a real, honest help for folks trying to ascertain current market price and figure out offers for resale contracts.  Please, please, please, keep this thread on topic.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## PCMama

DannysMom said:
			
		

> Actually when I read those 2 posts you talked about, I thought, please just let it go.  Let's not get the ROFR thread locked for bringing up topics that got other threads shut down.  This thread is a real, honest help for folks trying to ascertain current market price and figure out offers for resale contracts.  Please, please, please, keep this thread on topic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Agree!!!


----------



## amandaC

amandaC said:
			
		

> Wish me luck! My first time doing this ROFR! Contract just sent to Disney.
> 
> 150 HHI (Dec) $45, 150 banked 2011 points, all 2012 and 2013 points. Buyer pays CC, 2013 dues, and admin fee.
> 
> Let the waiting begin......



I passed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MapleGirl

amandaC said:


> I passed!!!!!!!!!



YAY!!!  Congratulation!!!


----------



## zippingalong

Faxed back the contract today.

HHI 210 points.  June UY.
39 banked  '12s and all forward.  
Buyer pays closing and fees (Fidelity)

$41 per point.  With all fees, it comes out to $45 and change.
We shall see about this one.


----------



## lovin'fl

amandaC said:


> I passed!!!!!!!!!



Awesome!!!  Now to wait out closing and then getting the points loaded into our accounts.


----------



## lovin'fl

MapleGirl said:


> Well, our contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/7/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 
> I guess now I play the waiting game.





zippingalong said:


> Faxed back the contract today.
> 
> HHI 210 points.  June UY.
> 39 banked  '12s and all forward.
> Buyer pays closing and fees (Fidelity)
> 
> $41 per point.  With all fees, it comes out to $45 and change.
> We shall see about this one.



Hope you guys have a speedy and positive ROFR outcome!!!!


----------



## antpag101

3 contracts 200 points each for 600 points total.

2012 points banked 600 

2013 points 600 August

$88 a point and subsidized dues.


----------



## jenbelles

ANGRebel said:


> We passed! Got word this morning. I wasn't worried, but since this is our first contract I'm just glad to be moving one step closer to owning. Details are 130 points at SSR. Oct U/Y. All 2012 points and forward $61/point. Should close within about two weeks. Here's hoping everything goes smoothly from here on out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That gives me hope. Very similar to our contact that was submitted on 2/14!


----------



## lovin'fl

antpag101 said:


> 3 contracts 200 points each for 600 points total.
> 
> 2012 points banked 600
> 
> 2013 points 600 August
> 
> $88 a point and subsidized dues.



Congrats...you will soon have A LOT of points to use...FUN!!!


----------



## epcot1985

We put an offer on a 150 wilderness lodge contract and the seller accepted, so it went to Disney for ROFR yesterday! We are so excited. We aren't DVC members yet. The contract is an April use year and has all of 2012 and 2013 points! Here's to waiting!


----------



## DougEMG

antpag101 said:


> 3 contracts 200 points each for 600 points total.
> 
> 2012 points banked 600
> 
> 2013 points 600 August
> 
> $88 a point and subsidized dues.



Congrats


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Submitted on 1/21
> 
> VB 150 points August UY - $38/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF and admin fee, seller pays closing.



Just found out today that we passed


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

I know I shouldn't be worried (because it doesn't help my chances of passing ROFR), but I think I will be a little anxious for the next 2-3 weeks.  Here's the contract submitted on 2/14:

*AKL 200 (Dec UY) No 2012 points, but all 2013 and forward. Buyer (me!!!) to pay 2013 MF, closing, and $195 Fidelity fee. $61/pt.*

I would have liked some 2012 points, but I'm not planning a trip until Jan 2014, so I'll be fine.  I was hoping to not need to borrow from my 2014 points, but it's a trade off for the UY and # points I wanted.  I made several offers (had to be very patient) before I had one accepted at this price point.  Just hope it isn't too low.

We have been considering this for over a year, then we were rejected several times before an offer was accepted.  You think I'd be used to waiting.  But this next few weeks will be tough.  Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out today that we passed



Congrats on a great deal Joey!


----------



## Amymarie0606

Hi all. My first official post 

We already have BLT 160 pts (Sept YE) and have been on the fence about adding and where. Finally decided! We are currently, patiently waiting for ROFR on the following contract:

BWV 150 pts Sept YE. $62  seller pays 2013 dues, buyer pays closing costs. The contract has a funky configuration of points due to some banking/borrowing issues: 21-2012 pts, 102 - 2013 pts and 50 - 2014 pts available. 

I'm hopeful it'll pass. It was sent to Disney on Feb 7th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted on 2/20

SSR 200 points December UY - $55/point. 101 banked 2011 points, 200 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays closing, buyer and seller split 2013 MF, Buyer pays admin fee.


----------



## cz4ever

antpag101 said:


> 3 contracts 200 points each for 600 points total.
> 
> 2012 points banked 600
> 
> 2013 points 600 August
> 
> $88 a point and subsidized dues.



Congrats -- very nice price for loaded Aulani!   



epcot1985 said:


> We put an offer on a 150 wilderness lodge contract and the seller accepted, so it went to Disney for ROFR yesterday! We are so excited. We aren't DVC members yet. The contract is an April use year and has all of 2012 and 2013 points! Here's to waiting!



Good luck!  



Joey7295 said:


> Just found out today that we passed



Great deal - congrats, J! 



fortheloveofminnie said:


> I know I shouldn't be worried (because it doesn't help my chances of passing ROFR), but I think I will be a little anxious for the next 2-3 weeks.  Here's the contract submitted on 2/14:
> 
> *AKL 200 (Dec UY) No 2012 points, but all 2013 and forward. Buyer (me!!!) to pay 2013 MF, closing, and $195 Fidelity fee. $61/pt.*
> 
> I would have liked some 2012 points, but I'm not planning a trip until Jan 2014, so I'll be fine.  I was hoping to not need to borrow from my 2014 points, but it's a trade off for the UY and # points I wanted.  I made several offers (had to be very patient) before I had one accepted at this price point.  Just hope it isn't too low.
> 
> We have been considering this for over a year, then we were rejected several times before an offer was accepted.  You think I'd be used to waiting.  But this next few weeks will be tough.  Wish me luck!!!!



You should be fine -- good luck!  Here's some bait to distract the monkey...  



Amymarie0606 said:


> Hi all. My first official post
> 
> We already have BLT 160 pts (Sept YE) and have been on the fence about adding and where. Finally decided! We are currently, patiently waiting for ROFR on the following contract:
> 
> BWV 150 pts Sept YE. $62  seller pays 2013 dues, buyer pays closing costs. The contract has a funky configuration of points due to some banking/borrowing issues: 21-2012 pts, 102 - 2013 pts and 50 - 2014 pts available.
> 
> I'm hopeful it'll pass. It was sent to Disney on Feb 7th. Fingers crossed!



Nice -- good luck to you! 



Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/20
> 
> SSR 200 points December UY - $55/point. 101 banked 2011 points, 200 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays closing, buyer and seller split 2013 MF, Buyer pays admin fee.



Another nice deal... collecting 'em like baseball cards!


----------



## lovin'fl

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/20
> 
> SSR 200 points December UY - $55/point. 101 banked 2011 points, 200 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays closing, buyer and seller split 2013 MF, Buyer pays admin fee.





cz4ever said:


> Another nice deal... collecting 'em like baseball cards!



Wowza...just counted up 2200 and this new one will make 2400...what are you going to do with all those points?  Are you planning to snow bird at WDW like....what's that couple's name (OKW couple)?  And why only 100 at AKV?


----------



## kenly777

lovin'fl said:


> Wowza...just counted up 2200 and this new one will make 2400...what are you going to do with all those points?  Are you planning to snow bird at WDW like....what's that couple's name (OKW couple)?  And why only 100 at AKV?



First, CONGRATS again to Joey, then I was wondering the same thing! I was actually thinking about starting a thread like the owner count, but this time a point count.  I just started with my first contract, so I have 250 (BWV).


----------



## thptrek

thptrek said:


> No word for me today.  It's a bit early but was hoping. I'm thinking next week may be my week.  I'll be shocked if Disney picks up my contract but you never know.



I must of cursed myself.  Disney picked up the ROFR so I'm back to square one.  Maybe they wanted all the banked points that were available in December combined with today's points.  It was at $95/pt so I thought they would not ROFR at that price.

BLT 200 pts (Dec UY). 160 pts today, 400 available Dec 13, 200 thereafter, $95/pt

Will be interesting to see if this is a new trend or an anomaly


----------



## lovin'fl

kenly777 said:


> First, CONGRATS again to Joey, then I was wondering the same thing! I was actually thinking about starting a thread like the owner count, but this time a point count.  I just started with my first contract, so I have 250 (BWV).



There is a thread with a list of those that have 1000+ points.  Very interesting to read.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=872388&highlight=1000  With our new contract we will have 375 points (200 OKW, 75 HH and now 100 AKV)...long way off from 1000.  I used to want 300, now I want 450 (def want to add to our HH).  That should be enough for us.


----------



## kenly777

lovin'fl said:


> There is a thread with a list of those that have 1000+ points.  Very interesting to read.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=872388&highlight=1000  With our new contract we will have 375 points (200 OKW, 75 HH and now 100 AKV)...long way off from 1000.  I used to want 300, now I want 450 (def want to add to our HH).  That should be enough for us.



Thanks for the link.  It will prove to be interesting reading.  
I am just getting this first contract and am already watching the resale pages carefully for those great deals!


----------



## amandaC

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> There is a thread with a list of those that have 1000+ points.  Very interesting to read.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=872388&highlight=1000  With our new contract we will have 375 points (200 OKW, 75 HH and now 100 AKV)...long way off from 1000.  I used to want 300, now I want 450 (def want to add to our HH).  That should be enough for us.



Oh lovin'fl- there's never enough! 
I once thought 150 was enough. With my latest add-on- I'm at 660 now. And I'm still itching to add more!


----------



## lovin'fl

...I am afraid that might be the case (never enough).


----------



## shwn

thptrek said:


> I must of cursed myself.  Disney picked up the ROFR so I'm back to square one.  Maybe they wanted all the banked points that were available in December combined with today's points.  It was at $95/pt so I thought they would not ROFR at that price.
> 
> BLT 200 pts (Dec UY). 160 pts today, 400 available Dec 13, 200 thereafter, $95/pt
> 
> Will be interesting to see if this is a new trend or an anomaly



Wow...so sorry to hear that! I am very surprised that was taken...like you said will be interesting to watch the trend. Good luck on your next one!


----------



## Breyean

shwn said:


> Wow...so sorry to hear that! I am very surprised that was taken...like you said will be interesting to watch the trend. Good luck on your next one!



Yes, it was definitely a weird week in ROFR land. A couple of SSR contracts bought back; now a BLT.

Meanwhile my VGC passed at $90, which I still can't get over.


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Now we're waiting on our BCV contract, which is in Disney's hands right now (went on Feb. 4th).  Details on that one:
> 
> BCV June U/Y 150 2011 points, 150 2012 points, and 150 per year going forward
> $68/pt
> Buyer to pay Fidelity fee and closing
> Seller to pay full 2013 dues
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



Well, we found out this morning that Disney took our BCV contract.  I'm so sad about it!  It was the only good contract with a June U/Y, so now I'm back to square one with no other options right now.  
The one time I've been mad at Disney...


----------



## JMW123

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Well, we found out this morning that Disney took our BCV contract.  I'm so sad about it!  It was the only good contract with a June U/Y, so now I'm back to square one with no other options right now.
> The one time I've been mad at Disney...



Sorry for your loss, wishing you better luck on the next one.

FYI everyone, I just passed this week on 210 Pts at BCV for $68, but the contract was somewhat stripped with only 42 pts for 2013 before going back to 210 for 2014 and on.  So if there is any logic to what gets ROFR'ed at BCV it would appear the line is somewhere between $68 loaded and $68 stripped. I also paid 2013 dues on only the 42 pts left as opposed to you that got the seller to pay them.

My use year was Feb in case that has any bearing on this and also I did not go through Fidelity, so no Fidelity Fee.


----------



## DannysMom

Mom23WildBoys said:
			
		

> Well, we found out this morning that Disney took our BCV contract.  I'm so sad about it!  It was the only good contract with a June U/Y, so now I'm back to square one with no other options right now.
> The one time I've been mad at Disney...



Well that stinks!  Good luck with the next one.  I'm thinking it is that June UY.  They must have buyers that want June.....

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Well, we found out this morning that Disney took our BCV contract.  I'm so sad about it!  It was the only good contract with a June U/Y, so now I'm back to square one with no other options right now.
> The one time I've been mad at Disney...



Sorry to hear you lost your deal-  Such an awesome contract for BCV unfortunately Disney seems to be snatching up the Good ones


----------



## maburke

maburke said:


> Continued thought:  So that makes me wonder:  Is a stripped contract more likely to pass ROFR?*  I mean, maybe it doesn't matter at a place like AKV, where there are plenty of points in their portfolio, but when we're talking about a place/UY with waiting lists, are they less likely to take a contract that they can't sell right away?  I know people are sometimes told when buying direct that they should feel special about getting last year's points, but do they _ever_ sell stripped contracts direct?
> 
> * I think you also have to exclude a situation like unextended OKW, where they are clearly being aggressive with ROFR for other reasons, like to extend the contracts.





ottawagreg said:


> Hi, new member to this site.  We are renting points for our vacation in July.  We love staying at WL, probably six times, maybe seven.  Thought the VWL would be nice step up.  Then I started researching the whole DVC thing, and blah, blah, blah.
> 
> We offered $52.50 on a VWL 150 point contract with UY October. Asking price was $55. 40 points coming in 2014, and 150 in 2015.  ROFR'd.
> 
> Probably should have just paid the $55.  Oh well.



Well, that shoots down my theory that stripped contracts are safer.


----------



## rojen

Sent one in today (finally)

200 SSR (OCT)  $55, Seller pays closing, Buyer pays MF. 332 2012 points 200 2013 on.  Fidelity fee paid by buyer


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

So now that Disney has taken our BCV contract and there are no other June U/Y contracts out there, I have a question.

Are there real issues with having two use years?  If our BLT June U/Y is for the same Christmas trip every year, but we need BCV points for a late August trip every year, would we really need to stay with June U/Y?  What are the risks if we didn't?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Poolrat

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Well, we found out this morning that Disney took our BCV contract.  I'm so sad about it!  It was the only good contract with a June U/Y, so now I'm back to square one with no other options right now.
> The one time I've been mad at Disney...





JMW123 said:


> Sorry for your loss, wishing you better luck on the next one.
> 
> FYI everyone, I just passed this week on 210 Pts at BCV for $68, but the contract was somewhat stripped with only 42 pts for 2013 before going back to 210 for 2014 and on.  So if there is any logic to what gets ROFR'ed at BCV it would appear the line is somewhere between $68 loaded and $68 stripped. I also paid 2013 dues on only the 42 pts left as opposed to you that got the seller to pay them.
> 
> My use year was Feb in case that has any bearing on this and also I did not go through Fidelity, so no Fidelity Fee.



I got a 150 Oct U/Y BCV contract for $60 which closed ealy Sept.   Contract was stipped until 2013 so this oct I finally have full points coming in.  

I guess I can count my lucky stars it passed.   


Mom23wildbpys ---   so sorry your gor ROFRed.   That really stinks.


----------



## fmer55

thptrek said:


> I must of cursed myself.  Disney picked up the ROFR so I'm back to square one.  Maybe they wanted all the banked points that were available in December combined with today's points.  It was at $95/pt so I thought they would not ROFR at that price.
> 
> BLT 200 pts (Dec UY). 160 pts today, 400 available Dec 13, 200 thereafter, $95/pt
> 
> Will be interesting to see if this is a new trend or an anomaly



God, that stinks, so sorry to hear.

At that price I am now convinced that they are hunting Dec UY. I didn't hear yet and we went the same day.


----------



## fmer55

Mom23WildBoys said:


> So now that Disney has taken our BCV contract and there are no other June U/Y contracts out there, I have a question.
> 
> Are there real issues with having two use years?  If our BLT June U/Y is for the same Christmas trip every year, but we need BCV points for a late August trip every year, would we really need to stay with June U/Y?  What are the risks if we didn't?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



I think UY are the most overrated part of a contract. If something ever happens less than a month out, and you have to cancel, your points will be in holding anyway. Distressed points can almost always be rented, at least for enough to cover MF's. 

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## WonderinAland

I think that with the initial contract, UY doesn't really matter, at least not for us. We tend to go whenever and end up using points at HH before they expire. (Nice benefit of living in SC!)
However, when adding on, I do think it matters. If you buy the same UY as the original contract then the points are easily pooled at 7 months, no hassle of transferring points or joining ressies. That's the reason we went through an "off" broker. I had a really hard time finding BWV in March UY. Took longer, but now happily have both BLT and BWV under same contract. 
Good luck!


----------



## puffkin

Mom23WildBoys said:
			
		

> So now that Disney has taken our BCV contract and there are no other June U/Y contracts out there, I have a question.
> 
> Are there real issues with having two use years?  If our BLT June U/Y is for the same Christmas trip every year, but we need BCV points for a late August trip every year, would we really need to stay with June U/Y?  What are the risks if we didn't?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



Sorry!  We have 2 June UY and I know they are hard to find!  Both our June are desperate though because my mother (who travels with us and wanted the DVC card for discounts on AP's) is named on our second one.  They are both ok sized (100 and 150 points) so we don't really have any problems managing them separately.  Originally I was only looking at June UY and finding nothing for our 3rd.  But then I realized we take a spring trip every couple of years so a June UY is not ideal for those trips.  We are currently in ROFR on a Feb SSR contract that fit our needs.


----------



## lovin'fl

Mom23WildBoys said:


> So now that Disney has taken our BCV contract and there are no other June U/Y contracts out there, I have a question.
> 
> Are there real issues with having two use years?  If our BLT June U/Y is for the same Christmas trip every year, but we need BCV points for a late August trip every year, would we really need to stay with June U/Y?  What are the risks if we didn't?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


If you have a decent amount of points with your BLT and you add another contract with a decent amount of points then I think a different UY wouldn't be bad.  We have 200 OKW June UY and added 75 HH Aug UY (and the new AKV contract is Aug UY too) and it has worked just fine.  If we need to use both, as we just did this past January, then it can be tricky with booking part of the resie with one contract and part with the other (getting the right number of nights/points with each membership...you can't book a partial night...for example: say I need to book 5 nights at 32 points each night and I have 75 HH points...I can book 2 nights at 64 points and then have to book the other 3 nights with my other membership that would need to have 96 points).  With only having 75 of the HH points, there's only so many nights I can book, so a larger contract would be better (now I will have 175 with Aug UY and that will be better).  You can also transfer points over from 1 membership to another once per year as well and then book the entire resie at 7 months out (since you can only book the home resort at 11 months out).  Also with banking/borrowing, you can use 1 membership with each trip (alternating trips between memberships).  I'd prefer to have all my contracts with the same UY.  It would just make booking a simple thoughtless process, but it's not a huge effort to make the 2 UY work.  Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

Thanks for the advice everyone. 
I'm thinking that I should stick with one use year, mostly because I like 
to keep everything simple and tidy.  
I wonder if there's a better time of the year to find June U/Y contracts?  It seems like they're so few and far between that I might not find another one.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to get waived by Disney!


----------



## GOOFY D

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> I'm thinking that I should stick with one use year, mostly because I like
> to keep everything simple and tidy.
> I wonder if there's a better time of the year to find June U/Y contracts?  It seems like they're so few and far between that I might not find another one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to get waived by Disney!



I would have preferred to keep the same UY as well.  I have a June UY BLT and was searching for months for a June BWV.  I never could find anything.  It seemed June never showed up.  An August UY came available with the points I was looking for at the price I wanted to pay.  I went ahead and jumped on it.  Hopefully, it will not be too troublesome to handle.  However, as luck would have it, the day before I got the notice that we passed ROFR, a June UY BWV showed up with the exact points I was looking for at just a slightly higher price.  So, had I waited another month, I may have lucked out.  Oh well.  Keep your eyes peeled.  If you are patient (as apparently I was not patient enough), one should come available.  Be ready to act fast though.


----------



## thptrek

Well I have a new offer out on a BLT contract but instead of a Dec UY, it is Feb.  I can live with that. Also hoping that maybe a Feb UY will have a better chance of passing vs a Dec UY.

On the other contract that got picked up I don't know if it was the Dec UY or being loaded.  My agent was shocked it got picked up but did say that they did get a lot of contracts picked up this week.


----------



## thptrek

fmer55 said:


> God, that stinks, so sorry to hear.
> 
> At that price I am now convinced that they are hunting Dec UY. I didn't hear yet and we went the same day.



Good luck.  We will have to see what happens with other contracts to see if this is the start of a new trend.  I hope to have a new deal go to Disney next week.


----------



## horric29

So we are new to the thread, beck and I...  We put in a contract on an SSR stripped of 2012 points fully loaded 2013, 2014 at SSR, $59 a point, buyer paid closing, maintenance.  Not the lowest number out there but, we've tried to find one of those "great" deals for months and not had any luck...

We've been following some of the ROFR's lately and we'll be happy if we don't get ROFR'd at $59 a point...  It's a 200 point contract so we're in the same boat with some of you sitting back and waiting!  All the best!


----------



## savannahcat

New to the thread also. Contract submitted for ROFR on 2/16. 100 pt AKV, Oct UY, all 2011 points banked, all 2012 points, all 2013 points coming 10/2013. Buyer pays closing and MF. $69.


----------



## oktracy

Aulani 180 point contract Feb UY, $85 per point. All points available beginning 2013. Waiting to hear from Disney as of 2/14/2013. Buyer pays MF and splits closing with seller. I will report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Fan of Figment

Also new to this thread.  Contract submitted 2/5 for ROFR.  

110 SSR, Dec UY, 21 banked from 2011 expire 11/30/13, all of 2012 (already banked) and 2013 coming 12/1/13.  Buyer pays closing and MF.  $65 (Which I now see is high, but that's ok.  Hoping that means we'll pass ROFR.  It's our first purchase and would be bummed if we had to start all over again!)


----------



## ELMC

Fan of Figment said:


> Also new to this thread.  Contract submitted 2/5 for ROFR.
> 
> 110 SSR, Dec UY, 21 banked from 2011 expire 11/30/13, all of 2012 (already banked) and 2013 coming 12/1/13.  Buyer pays closing and MF.  $65 (Which I now see is high, but that's ok.  Hoping that means we'll pass ROFR.  It's our first purchase and would be bummed if we had to start all over again!)



Congrats and good luck!  One thing to think about, if you want to go on a trip this year you can borrow your 2013 points into your 2012 use year.  Basically it's like swapping your 2012 and 2013 points.  Keep in mind, though, that these points would need to be used by 11/30/13, so if you think there is a chance of your cancelling the trip, there is risk involved.  Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## Fan of Figment

ELMC said:


> Congrats and good luck!  One thing to think about, if you want to go on a trip this year you can borrow your 2013 points into your 2012 use year.  Basically it's like swapping your 2012 and 2013 points.  Keep in mind, though, that these points would need to be used by 11/30/13, so if you think there is a chance of your cancelling the trip, there is risk involved.  Good luck with ROFR!



Thanks!  We are thinking of taking a quick summer trip since we'll have 21 points to use up, and would need to borrow a handful of 2013 points.  I'm looking forward to when everything's settled and I can see what's available to start planning.


----------



## goodtmz37

New to the board as well!
Submitted to ROFR on 2/12. 

240 VWL (Sept), 204 2012 remaining, all 2013. $60 per point, buyer pays MF, seller pays closing.


----------



## DougEMG

goodtmz37 said:


> New to the board as well!
> Submitted to ROFR on 2/12.
> 
> 240 VWL (Sept), 204 2012 remaining, all 2013. $60 per point, buyer pays MF, seller pays closing.



Nice contract, good luck with ROFR.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Hi everyone!

I made our offer for AKV on 2/16. Was sent to Disney for ROFR on 2/23, so I have a long wait ahead of me 

100 AKV pts, Dec UY, $65pp, Buyer pays MF and closing costs. 74 banked '11 points, 100 '12 points, 100 '13 points.

I am nervous it will be ROFR'd because of the Dec UY. I TRULY hope not because I have been trying for a 100 point AKV contract for a while with no luck. We REALLY want to go to Hilton head in November and I hope to be able to make reservations at the 7 month mark!


----------



## shwn

NHTikiBeckie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I made our offer for AKV on 2/16. Was sent to Disney for ROFR on 2/23, so I have a long wait ahead of me
> 
> 100 AKV pts, Dec UY, $65pp, Buyer pays MF and closing costs. 74 banked '11 points, 100 '12 points, 100 '13 points.
> 
> I am nervous it will be ROFR'd because of the Dec UY. I TRULY hope not because I have been trying for a 100 point AKV contract for a while with no luck. We REALLY want to go to Hilton head in November and I hope to be able to make reservations at the 7 month mark!



Congrats on a great deal and good luck! I think you should be ok, as me and another poster made it through last week at a very similar deal. 

Also I think the DEC use year issue, is only with BLT, not all properties. At AKL DEC is the most common use year, while it is one of the least common use years at BLT. Because of that DEC is not a difficult use year to pass ROFR for AKL. Hope that makes sense !


----------



## Sur

Another BLT snagged.... sorry to hear. there may be someone looking for them direct.


----------



## thptrek

Offer accepted and hopefully head to rofr late this week. 2nd try at getting a contract through. 

210 BLT, Feb UY, 399 current pts, 210 coming Feb 14. Buyer paying MF and closing. $90/pt


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

shwn said:


> Congrats on a great deal and good luck! I think you should be ok, as me and another poster made it through last week at a very similar deal.
> 
> Also I think the DEC use year issue, is only with BLT, not all properties. At AKL DEC is the most common use year, while it is one of the least common use years at BLT. Because of that DEC is not a difficult use year to pass ROFR for AKL. Hope that makes sense !



Thank you, that does make me feel better!


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted Today 2/25

OKW 100 points February UY - $58/point. 100 banked 2012 points, 100 2013 and all 100 going forward. Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted today 2/25

AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 banked 2011 points, 160 2012 points and all 160 going forward.  Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.


----------



## Jobelly

Been trying to decide on BCV or SS and offered on a SS 300 point Feb with 0 for 2013 and full for 2014.  We went up to $53 a point but with seller to pay closing (after reading all the prices of around $50 thought that was fair) but they won't budge below $56 with buyer paying closing.  Does anyone think that's a fair price or am I right in thinking its pretty high.
Broker said a fair price is $60-$65 a point. I am a bit unsure who's side (so to speak) the broker is on.


----------



## DannysMom

Jobelly said:
			
		

> Been trying to decide on BCV or SS and offered on a SS 300 point Feb with 0 for 2013 and full for 2014.  We went up to $53 a point but with seller to pay closing (after reading all the prices of around $50 thought that was fair) but they won't budge below $56 with buyer paying closing.  Does anyone think that's a fair price or am I right in thinking its pretty high.
> Broker said a fair price is $60-$65 a point. I am a bit unsure who's side (so to speak) the broker is on.



Considering it has NO current points, I would not go as high as they would like.  There are many many SSR contracts out there. If not this one, then another.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## ELMC

Jobelly said:


> Been trying to decide on BCV or SS and offered on a SS 300 point Feb with 0 for 2013 and full for 2014.  We went up to $53 a point but with seller to pay closing (after reading all the prices of around $50 thought that was fair) but they won't budge below $56 with buyer paying closing.  Does anyone think that's a fair price or am I right in thinking its pretty high.
> Broker said a fair price is $60-$65 a point. I am a bit unsure who's side (so to speak) the broker is on.



The pricing on this contract does not accurately reflect the fact that it is devoid of 2013 points.  If you are not happy with the price, then you shouldn't pay it.  There are many more options out there.

As far as the broker, they're not on anyone's side.  Timeshare brokers in Florida are transaction brokers, which means that they're beholden to the transaction itself.  Their job is to match a qualified buyer with a seller and get the deal done.  They're not obligated to talk buyers into paying more or to try to start a bidding war to get the most money for the seller just as they're not obligated to get the seller to lower their price to get a good deal for a buyer.  The broker will try to get you and the seller to meet in the middle.  Sometimes that involves asking a buyer if they are willing to pay more or asking a seller if they are willing to take less.  But their motive is to get the deal done.

As far as the broker saying that a fair price is $60-65 a point, I'm not sure what to make of that because it sounds like that comment is taken a little out of context. Without knowing the conversation that surrounded that statement it's a little hard to have an opinion on it.  But what you should do is value contracts based on what you are willing to pay for them.  Then find someone who will sell you one at that price.  Good luck!


----------



## puffkin

Jobelly said:
			
		

> Been trying to decide on BCV or SS and offered on a SS 300 point Feb with 0 for 2013 and full for 2014.  We went up to $53 a point but with seller to pay closing (after reading all the prices of around $50 thought that was fair) but they won't budge below $56 with buyer paying closing.  Does anyone think that's a fair price or am I right in thinking its pretty high.
> Broker said a fair price is $60-$65 a point. I am a bit unsure who's side (so to speak) the broker is on.



I also think that is high.  I would move on.  I am in ROFR on an SSR Feb with no 2013 points but all forward at $48/pt.  It's a 115 point contract too...a larger contract I would have gone even less.


----------



## thptrek

thptrek said:
			
		

> Offer accepted and hopefully head to rofr late this week. 2nd try at getting a contract through.
> 
> 210 BLT, Feb UY, 399 current pts, 210 coming Feb 14. Buyer paying MF and closing. $90/pt



Ugh, I may have issue with the current points. May have to regroup and start looking again. This is getting old.


----------



## fmer55

thptrek said:


> Ugh, I may have issue with the current points. May have to regroup and start looking again. This is getting old.



Look at the brightside. You could call Disney and pay $165 PP


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted today 2/25
> 
> AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 banked 2011 points, 160 2012 points and all 160 going forward.  Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.



That's a nice AKV contract. Congrats


----------



## DizBub

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted Today 2/25
> 
> OKW 100 points February UY - $58/point. 100 banked 2012 points, 100 2013 and all 100 going forward. Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.



Very nice!  I was looking at that one and it was GONE the next day.  

Best of luck!


----------



## DougEMG

Jobelly said:


> Been trying to decide on BCV or SS and offered on a SS 300 point Feb with 0 for 2013 and full for 2014.  We went up to $53 a point but with seller to pay closing (after reading all the prices of around $50 thought that was fair) but they won't budge below $56 with buyer paying closing.  Does anyone think that's a fair price or am I right in thinking its pretty high.
> Broker said a fair price is $60-$65 a point. I am a bit unsure who's side (so to speak) the broker is on.



That is not a fair price at all, that broker doesn't know what he is talking about.
SSR has the most number of resale contracts out there so there is a lot of supply for you to pick from.

While costs ($/point, closing and any MF) are one component, the other component is how many points are on a contract.  Two contracts with all the same costs but one having 3 years of points and the other having no points are not equal value even though their costs are the same.

I value points that a contract comes with at either $11/point if I plan to rent them out or at their MF if I plan to use them.

Stripped contracts in general always work out to a higher $/point costs when factoring this into account.

A fair price for that contract would be $40-45 point, which would be equivalent to buying a contract for $60/point that had 2 years of point on it and you had to pay the MF.


----------



## cz4ever

DougEMG said:


> That is not a fair price at all, that broker doesn't know what he is talking about.
> SSR has the most number of resale contracts out there so there is a lot of supply for you to pick from.
> 
> While costs ($/point, closing and any MF) are one component, the other component is how many points are on a contract.  Two contracts with all the same costs but one having 3 years of points and the other having no points are not equal value even though their costs are the same.
> 
> I value points that a contract comes with at either $11/point if I plan to rent them out or at their MF if I plan to use them.
> 
> Stripped contracts in general always work out to a higher $/point costs when factoring this into account.
> 
> A fair price for that contract would be $40-45 point, which would be equivalent to buying a contract for $60/point that had 2 years of point on it and you had to pay the MF.



  Doug speaks the truth.  Stripped contracts are (or should be) worth a ton less than loaded ones.  Your broker is full of nuts.  They make their money when a deal closes, and if they know the seller won't budge, they're motivated to get you to budge.  Walk away, imho.


----------



## Jobelly

Thank you, I'm happier now to stick with it and look for another contract. Even the $53 seems a bit high now.
Understand a bit better about brokers now.


----------



## moreisgood

I'm looking at the asking prices on the most popular resale websites, and looking at the negotiated prices at the beginning of this discussion, and they are pretty far apart.  Is that typical, or is the market starting to move up?


----------



## puffkin

moreisgood said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the asking prices on the most popular resale websites, and looking at the negotiated prices at the beginning of this discussion, and they are pretty far apart.  Is that typical, or is the market starting to move up?



Just realize only a small percentage of the people purchasing are posting on these boards.  Also, some people may feel "embarrassed" to post if they didn't get an awesome deal for whatever reason.  So the prices on this site are a bit skewed.  It does go to show you that these prices are possible and what does get through ROFR.  No matter what you end up at, it's still a lot cheaper than direct!


----------



## cz4ever

moreisgood said:


> I'm looking at the asking prices on the most popular resale websites, and looking at the negotiated prices at the beginning of this discussion, and they are pretty far apart.  Is that typical, or is the market starting to move up?



Both.  The market does seem to have firmed over the last year, and Disney is being more aggressive about ROFR'ing the best deals.  On the flip side, the people posting here tend to be some of the most knowledgeable and thrifty buyers around, often willing to accept dozens of rejections before finally finding a particularly motivated seller.  Consider the prices listed in the first post as the lowest you can realistically expect to achieve, and if you are even close you are doing very well.


----------



## silmarg

puffkin said:
			
		

> Just realize only a small percentage of the people purchasing are posting on these boards.  Also, some people may feel "embarrassed" to post if they didn't get an awesome deal for whatever reason.  So the prices on this site are a bit skewed.  It does go to show you that these prices are possible and what does get through ROFR.  No matter what you end up at, it's still a lot cheaper than direct!



Well said puffkin. 
Here is my take...
There are two markets in the dvc world (direct and resale). I think that several buyers in the direct world that are unaware that the resale market exists (and some might change their purchase if they knew all the facts). 

Likewise within the resale world there are two markets (those that accept what the broker says the going rate is and those that are aware of threads like this where the aggressive side of the market exists). Once again those that are in the former group knew about the latter might change their buying pattern. 

I think many contracts sell at or near the broker price. This is confirmed, IMO, by the fact that some brokers won't entertain some of the low offers made by people on this board.


----------



## lville23

Just got the word that Disney waived ROFR on the following two smaller OKW contracts:


OKW - 50 pts / Dec UY / $52 / 2012=50, 2013=0, 2014=50
OKW - 50 pts / Dec UY / $52 / 2012=68, 2013=25, 2014=50

Buyer and Seller split closing costs ($213 each) and seller paid maint for the few 2013 pts (same seller).  Submitted to Disney on 2/1/13 and got the news today, 2/26/13

75 of the 2013 pts were borrowed, so the 2012 points need to be used by 11/30/13.  A bit messy but I can work with it and I am sure this is why I passed ROFR.

Still waiting on a larger OKW contract with a different broker, but should hear today or tomorrow on that one as well.  These were add ons that were submitted after the "other" contract...


----------



## DannysMom

Jobelly said:
			
		

> Thank you, I'm happier now to stick with it and look for another contract. Even the $53 seems a bit high now.
> Understand a bit better about brokers now.



$53 is an excellent price.  Keep offering only what you are willing to pay.  eventually you will hit a seller that will agree.  Just know that the folks that post here, are but a small sample.  And it can be self selecting in that, if folks did not get the absolute best deal possible, they may not report here at all.  I take this thread to be lowest prices out there.  Not average.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## ELMC

lville23 said:


> Just got the word that Disney waived ROFR on the following two smaller OKW contracts:
> 
> 
> OKW - 50 pts / Dec UY / $52 / 2012=50, 2013=0, 2014=50
> OKW - 50 pts / Dec UY / $52 / 2012=68, 2013=25, 2014=50
> 
> Buyer and Seller split closing costs ($213 each) and seller paid maint for the few 2013 pts (same seller).  Submitted to Disney on 2/1/13 and got the news today, 2/26/13
> 
> 75 of the 2013 pts were borrowed, so the 2012 points need to be used by 11/30/13.  A bit messy but I can work with it and I am sure this is why I passed ROFR.
> 
> Still waiting on a larger OKW contract with a different broker, but should hear today or tomorrow on that one as well.  These were add ons that were submitted after the "other" contract...



Victory!  Congrats.


----------



## moreisgood

puffkin said:


> Just realize only a small percentage of the people purchasing are posting on these boards.  Also, some people may feel "embarrassed" to post if they didn't get an awesome deal for whatever reason.  So the prices on this site are a bit skewed.  It does go to show you that these prices are possible and what does get through ROFR.  No matter what you end up at, it's still a lot cheaper than direct!


As I thought.  I'm a real estate agent, and everyone loves to tell about the "steal" they got, but when they pay the typical price, they talk about the great back yard!

I have come up with a set of equations that I think determine the "real" price of a contract, factoring in the points available situation.  Is there anything like that here that I haven't seen?  I'd like to see if I got it right, and I'd be willing to share it if there is interest.


----------



## silmarg

moreisgood said:


> As I thought.  I'm a real estate agent, and everyone loves to tell about the "steal" they got, but when they pay the typical price, they talk about the great back yard!


I like the analogy!



moreisgood said:


> I have come up with a set of equations that I think determine the "real" price of a contract, factoring in the points available situation.  Is there anything like that here that I haven't seen?  I'd like to see if I got it right, and I'd be willing to share it if there is interest.


I would love to see it!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

puffkin said:


> Just realize only a small percentage of the people purchasing are posting on these boards.  Also, some people may feel "embarrassed" to post if they didn't get an awesome deal for whatever reason.  So the prices on this site are a bit skewed.  It does go to show you that these prices are possible and what does get through ROFR.  No matter what you end up at, it's still a lot cheaper than direct!



The broker I am using told me flat out that these people are lying. I am not saying that I believe her. As she was trying to sell me a contract that I was hesitant about. So I know it may have been a sales tactic to get me to accept a counter-offer. And it of course worked as I didn't want to take a chance to see if I could find a better deal elsewhere.

The ironic part of it all is that I noticed alot of these so-called "liars" use her realty office lol. I didn't bother to tell her this but thought that it was interesting. I guess brokers don't want you to know or believe this thread!


----------



## silmarg

silmarg said:


> silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5)
> 
> 1/29AM - Offered $50
> 1/29PM - Countered $55
> 1/29 - Agreed upon $52.50
> 2/1 - Contract Recieved
> 2/4 - Contract Signed
> 2/5 - Sent to DVD for ROFR.
> 2/26 - Passed ROFR




Just got my email from Fidelity.  Passed ROFR!  

Pretty quick - the fact that I was on the Disney Fantasy last week make the wait much more palatable!


----------



## kenly777

I would live to read this info. Thanks!


Just thought I'd add a little aside about how quick my closing through TSS went. I sent my funds out late Friday night. The woman at the post office said that my check would get to Florida on Monday. I received an email Monday afternoon that the closing was already completed!  Lets hope the points get loaded in this timely a fashion


----------



## kenly777

moreisgood said:
			
		

> As I thought.  I'm a real estate agent, and everyone loves to tell about the "steal" they got, but when they pay the typical price, they talk about the great back yard!
> 
> I have come up with a set of equations that I think determine the "real" price of a contract, factoring in the points available situation.  Is there anything like that here that I haven't seen?  I'd like to see if I got it right, and I'd be willing to share it if there is interest.



My previous comment about reading the info was in reference to this, just pushed the wrong button on my iPhone


----------



## moreisgood

silmarg said:


> I like the analogy!
> 
> 
> I would love to see it!


As you'll see, I was an engineer before I was a real estate agent.  A little nerdy, but I think it's a realistic way to compare resale contracts.

DVC Contract Point value calculations
Looking for the AVP or actual value per point, of a contract.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
XP = Extra points available with the contract, from previous years, ex. 2011, 2012 points
MP = Missing points from the contract, from this year or future years, ex. 2013, 2014 points
AD = annual dues/point for the resort
CP = number of points on the contract each year
AP = asking price per point for the contract
AVP = actual value per point of the contract
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IF there are Extra points (points available outside of the current year  now 2013)
AP - ((XP x AD) /CP ) = AVP

AVP should be more than the AP.
Hint  if there are exactly a years worth of extra points, the AVP will just be the AP  AD.

IF the contract is missing points (no points for the current year, or even next year)
AP + ((MP x AD) /CP ) = AVP
AVP should be less than the AP.
Hint  if there are exactly a years worth of missing points, the AVP will just be the AP + AD.

If the contract has no extra or missing points, the AVP is the AP  no math needed.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You could take this one step further, and use $11 instead of the AD, if you were planning to rent the points out.


----------



## puffkin

puffkin said:


> Went to ROFR on 2/5/13.  Purchased through Shawn Ray with Fidelity.
> 
> 115 SSR (FEB) no banked or 2013 points.  All 2014 points forward.  Buyer paying closing and $195 admin.  Seller paid 2013 MF since points were used.  $48 per point.
> 
> I know many of you would not even consider a contract like this since it is somewhat stripped, but it fit our needs for a variety of reasons and I feel like we got it for a fair price.



Just received word that Disney waived ROFR   Just waiting for Fidelity to send the closing paperwork


----------



## mort1331

very nice puff, congrats


----------



## elcid3

silmarg said:


> Just got my email from Fidelity.  Passed ROFR!
> 
> Pretty quick - the fact that I was on the Disney Fantasy last week make the wait much more palatable!



congrats!  My contract was also submitted on 2/5 through Fidelity so I keep checking my email!


----------



## Breyean

Got a call from the title company yesterday about my VGC contract that passed ROFR last week.

Seems this title company doesn't actually charge the deposit you send in with the contract to your card until you pass ROFR. As the woman put it to me, Disney buys back enough contracts that they don't want to waste time putting through a charge only to have to reverse it a month later if the contract gets ROFR'd.

She also said Disney closes fast compared with other timeshares, of which I have no point of reference. 

Anyway, one step closer, as her email states...



> Please find attached the receipt for the closing deposit regarding your purchase at the above named resort. Your file will be given to a closing agent today and you should receive your documents within the next 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Thank you and have a great day! J


----------



## elcid3

elcid3 said:


> elcid3 210 BWV (June) $50, 210 11', 210 12', 210 13' points, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2013 maintenance (sub 2/5)




Just found out we passed!!  This is our first DVC purchase!


----------



## silmarg

elcid3 said:


> Just found out we passed!!  This is our first DVC purchase!



That is a phenominal deal.  Congrats.


----------



## fmer55

fmer55 said:


> Contracts signed and sent to ROFR today....
> 
> BLT 160 Feb UY 2013-160 and all points forwrd. Buyer pays MF and Closing. $75pp



Passed ROFR today

Sent 1/31, passed 2/26


----------



## DannysMom

Some really great deals getting through!  Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## lville23

elcid3 said:


> Just found out we passed!!  This is our first DVC purchase!



is this a miss print?!  $50 for a loaded contract and seller pays maint fees.  Man-o-man.  I want you to negotiate my next car purchase!


----------



## emgal

elcid3 said:


> Just found out we passed!!  This is our first DVC purchase!



Congrats!

This is just like our contract! - 210 BWV (June). Although our points distribution is slightly different. 

I'm hoping to hear today. Went in on 1/30.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/4
> 
> BWV 200 points June UY - $50/point. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 banked 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MF, Buyer pays closing and admin fee.



Just found out we passed


----------



## lville23

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out we passed



Congrats!  These are some good deals.  Joey is going to buy out SSR the way he is snatching up the points!


----------



## thptrek

Fmer55- great news on your contract. I'm very happy you passed. The contract I was offering on  went away so I just made another offer. This is third try. Hope it's a charm


----------



## fmer55

thptrek said:


> Fmer55- great news on your contract. I'm very happy you passed. The contract I was offering on  went away so I just made another offer. This is third try. Hope it's a charm



You will get there, took me 10-12 offers to get what I wanted


----------



## Amymarie0606

Looks like many deals came through ROFR today unscathed...still waiting on ours.  I was hoping to hear news today, but maybe tomorrow?  

Congrats on all of those that made it through!


----------



## lville23

Just got the word that my other pending contract passed as Disney waived ROFR

230 OKW (Dec), $57, 37 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/30, Passed 2/26)

I was 3 for 3 today.  Not as hot as some of the other deals, but I was bitten earlier by the ROFR monkey and glad to get some OKW pts through.

Thanks to all for your sharing!  Months of lurking and leaning from your advice and data paid off.


----------



## shellbelle1971

Just got word that our BCV contract passed ROFR. Woohoo!!


----------



## emgal

emgal said:
			
		

> 210 BWV (June) 143 12' points and 210 13' points, buyer pays all fees (sub 1/30)!



Passed!


----------



## Fan of Figment

Just received word our SSR contract passed!  Excited for our first contract!


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

shellbelle1971 said:


> Just got word that our BCV contract passed ROFR. Woohoo!!



Congratulations!  What was your contract?  U/Y?
Mine was taken by Disney, and I'm trying to figure out which direction to go next...


----------



## Sandisw

Just found out my BLT contract passed!!!  It is a Dec UY so was a little worried based on recent reports...so excited!!!!


----------



## shellbelle1971

Mom23WildBoys said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  What was your contract?  U/Y?
> Mine was taken by Disney, and I'm trying to figure out which direction to go next...



350 BCV pts, @ $71 pp. March uy, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts.


----------



## fmer55

Sandisw said:


> Just found out my BLT contract passed!!!  It is a Dec UY so was a little worried based on recent reports...so excited!!!!



And there goes yet another theory

Congrats, new neighbor


----------



## Illini Al

Congrats to all who passed ROFR today!!


----------



## fmer55

Congrats to all

That really was some flurry of activity today.


----------



## MapleGirl

silmarg said:


> Just got my email from Fidelity.  Passed ROFR!
> 
> Pretty quick - the fact that I was on the Disney Fantasy last week make the wait much more palatable!



Congrats.  That's a great way to pass the time while waiting on ROFR!


----------



## lodge

I feel the joy in these postings!! Congratulations on passing ROFR!!(these are your fellow owner's partying up with you!)


----------



## WDWfanatic2

New to the board. Submitted for rofr on 2/8. Received word today that we passed. It is for VWL Aug use year 160 points with 2012 banked. So excited


----------



## ANGRebel

Congrats to all who passed ROFR today and good luck to those expecting to hear tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## andy117

silmarg said:


> 1/29AM - Offered $50
> 1/29PM - Countered $55
> 1/29 - Agreed upon $52.50
> 2/1 - Contract Recieved
> 2/4 - Contract Signed
> 2/5 - Sent to DVD for ROFR.



What was the original asking price?


----------



## thptrek

Sandisw said:
			
		

> Just found out my BLT contract passed!!!  It is a Dec UY so was a little worried based on recent reports...so excited!!!!



Awesome. My Dec UY was picked up and now I am back to making offers. Good going.


----------



## silmarg

andy117 said:


> what was the original asking price?



$60


----------



## cuteinnocent

mac_tlc said:


> Update for 2/19/13 -- Current data
> 
> cuteinnocent --- 310 VGC (Dec), $85, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/27)



Actually seller pays closing!


----------



## cm8

Congrats to all of you who passed ROFR


----------



## shwn

Congrats to everyone that passed ROFR yesterday or are waiting to hear today! Tons of great deals- congrats. And some people passed so quickly- awesome!!!


----------



## psac

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted today 2/25
> 
> AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 banked 2011 points, 160 2012 points and all 160 going forward.  Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.



Ours was submitted a few days ago (end of last week, early this week, not sure which), exact same terms except no 2011 points.  I thought we got a great deal, but your deal is even better.  Hopefully then if they refuse one contract, it won't be ours.    Good luck to both of us!


----------



## elcid3

Thanks for posting the formula.  I plugged it into Excel but I'm not sure I'm using it correctly.  Do you mind posting an example?  Feel free to use the data for a contract I just purchased.  It has 210 points from 2012, 2013, and 2014.  Since I'm not paying 2012 or 2013 dues, I put 420 under XP's.

XP	420
MP	0
AD	 $5.84 
CP	210
AP	 $50.00 (which is what I paid)

AVP - Extra Points	 $38.32

What I'm confused about is does this mean I should have only paid $38.32 per point?  Or is the AVP the value over the asking price?  If I increase the XP number, shouldn't the AVP increase?

thanks



moreisgood said:


> As you'll see, I was an engineer before I was a real estate agent.  A little nerdy, but I think it's a realistic way to compare resale contracts.
> 
> DVC Contract Point value calculations
> Looking for the AVP or actual value per point, of a contract.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> XP = Extra points available with the contract, from previous years, ex. 2011, 2012 points
> MP = Missing points from the contract, from this year or future years, ex. 2013, 2014 points
> AD = annual dues/point for the resort
> CP = number of points on the contract each year
> AP = asking price per point for the contract
> AVP = actual value per point of the contract
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IF there are Extra points (points available outside of the current year  now 2013)
> AP - ((XP x AD) /CP ) = AVP
> 
> AVP should be more than the AP.
> Hint  if there are exactly a years worth of extra points, the AVP will just be the AP  AD.
> 
> IF the contract is missing points (no points for the current year, or even next year)
> AP + ((MP x AD) /CP ) = AVP
> AVP should be less than the AP.
> Hint  if there are exactly a years worth of missing points, the AVP will just be the AP + AD.
> 
> If the contract has no extra or missing points, the AVP is the AP  no math needed.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You could take this one step further, and use $11 instead of the AD, if you were planning to rent the points out.


----------



## kenspidey

Just passed ROFR

6OK94	Old Key West (Extended 2057) 100	Oct	140 points for 2012 (100 + 40 banked 2011) + 100 for 2013. $69.00 per point.


----------



## ozzie2131

Our contract for BWV has been sent to disney for ROFR.  $55.00 for 150 points with 300 points available this year and all points available 2014 March use year.  This will be my wifes and my first contract and am hoping it goes through.  We decieded to buy in December when we found out we were pregnant with our first baby. What better gift could we give our baby then a lifetime of great vacations. So wish us luck.


----------



## silmarg

ozzie2131 said:
			
		

> Our contract for BWV has been sent to disney for ROFR.  $55.00 for 150 points with 300 points available this year and all points available 2014 March use year.  This will be my wifes and my first contract and am hoping it goes through.  We decieded to buy in December when we found out we were pregnant with our first baby. What better gift could we give our baby then a lifetime of great vacations. So wish us luck.



I wish we did it when the kids were born. Well done Ozzie!


----------



## BuffaloJim

Passed ROFR...

220 OKW (Dec)

all 12, 13, 14

$57, submitted 1/30, passed 2/26

Buyer pays MF


----------



## cz4ever

elcid3 said:


> Thanks for posting the formula.  I plugged it into Excel but I'm not sure I'm using it correctly.  Do you mind posting an example?  Feel free to use the data for a contract I just purchased.  It has 210 points from 2012, 2013, and 2014.  Since I'm not paying 2012 or 2013 dues, I put 420 under XP's.
> 
> XP	420
> MP	0
> AD	 $5.84
> CP	210
> AP	 $50.00 (which is what I paid)
> 
> AVP - Extra Points	 $38.32
> 
> What I'm confused about is does this mean I should have only paid $38.32 per point?  Or is the AVP the value over the asking price?  If I increase the XP number, shouldn't the AVP increase?
> 
> thanks



DougEMG posted a similar formula a while back (perhaps in a previous iteration of this thread).  Basically, it's a way to compare contracts in a way that accounts for how many points are/aren't bundled in the sale.  A $50/pt contract with no points in 2012, 2013, and 2014 is a much worse deal than a $65/pt contract with all 2011, 2012, and beyond points, and it's important to consider that when comparing two contracts/deals.  A more complete formula would also account for who pays the maintenance fees and closing costs, which are especially important for small contracts.

For your example, XP should only be 210 points, since only one year's worth of "extra" points were bundled -- the 2012 points.  2013 points are this year's points.  2014 points are a twinkle in our imagination.

Finally, I suggest using a fixed rate of $10 or $11 for each extra point, not the Annual Dues rate, since that represents how much it would cost to buy (rent) the points on the open market.  When you do the numbers, the bottom line is "fully loaded contracts are worth a helluva lot more than stripped ones, like $30/pt more".

BTW, yours was a very good deal.  If it had included the 2011 points, it would have been an insanely good deal (now -- those types of deals were not all that uncommon during the lowest points of the recession).


----------



## MickeyFan612

cz4ever said:


> DougEMG posted a similar formula a while back (perhaps in a previous iteration of this thread).  Basically, it's a way to compare contracts in a way that accounts for how many points are/aren't bundled in the sale.  A $50/pt contract with no points in 2012, 2013, and 2014 is a much worse deal than a $65/pt contract with all 2011, 2012, and beyond points, and it's important to consider that when comparing two contracts/deals.  A more complete formula would also account for who pays the maintenance fees and closing costs, which are especially important for small contracts.
> 
> For your example, XP should only be 210 points, since only one year's worth of "extra" points were bundled -- the 2012 points.  2013 points are this year's points.  2014 points are a twinkle in our imagination.
> 
> Finally, I suggest using a fixed rate of $10 or $11 for each extra point, not the Annual Dues rate, since that represents how much it would cost to buy (rent) the points on the open market.  When you do the numbers, the bottom line is "fully loaded contracts are worth a helluva lot more than stripped ones, like $30/pt more".
> 
> BTW, yours was a very good deal.  If it had included the 2011 points, it would have been an insanely good deal (now -- those types of deals were not all that uncommon during the lowest points of the recession).



His did have the 2011. It was an insanely good deal.

Quote:
Originally Posted by elcid3  
elcid3 210 BWV (June) $50, 210 11', 210 12', 210 13' points, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2013 maintenance (sub 2/5)
- See more at: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=64#sthash.Cyat5QHb.dpuf


----------



## SOBDOSNV

Yes, we passed ROFR 2/26/13 submitted 2/4/13.  
Here's the details:
150 VWL (Jun), $55, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts,
Was listed at $60 offered $50 settled at $55, buyer pays closing, no MF.
So glad to get VWL, me and DW love it and can't wait to go home.


----------



## Amymarie0606

ozzie2131 said:
			
		

> Our contract for BWV has been sent to disney for ROFR.  $55.00 for 150 points with 300 points available this year and all points available 2014 March use year.  This will be my wifes and my first contract and am hoping it goes through.  We decieded to buy in December when we found out we were pregnant with our first baby. What better gift could we give our baby then a lifetime of great vacations. So wish us luck.



Great deal! Good luck!


----------



## dbs1228

Congrats to all who have gotten great contracts!  My DH gave me the go ahead a few weeks ago to find a BWV contract mid to large point  and I have not even seen any listed long enough to make an offer never mind get these kinds of deals!  I guess I have to sit tight and keep looking - it is not easy


----------



## moreisgood

elcid3 said:


> Thanks for posting the formula.  I plugged it into Excel but I'm not sure I'm using it correctly.  Do you mind posting an example?  Feel free to use the data for a contract I just purchased.  It has 210 points from 2012, 2013, and 2014.  Since I'm not paying 2012 or 2013 dues, I put 420 under XP's.
> 
> XP	420
> MP	0
> AD	 $5.84
> CP	210
> AP	 $50.00 (which is what I paid)
> 
> AVP - Extra Points	 $38.32
> 
> What I'm confused about is does this mean I should have only paid $38.32 per point?  Or is the AVP the value over the asking price?  If I increase the XP number, shouldn't the AVP increase?
> 
> thanks


Im the original poster of the formula.  The intent of the formula is to compare multiple contracts, and see how they stack up against each other, depending on the number of points available.  I assumed that if you got the current years points, you paid the dues for them.  If you got the 2013 points, and the Seller paid the dues, then I think you could add those in as extra points.

To compare:
Your deal:  AP - ((XP x AD) /CP ) = AVP   OR       50-((420 x 5.84)/210) = $38.32
Same deal, but youre paying the 2013 dues: 50-((210 x 5.84)/210) =  $44.16
Same deal, but youre paying 2013 dues and NO 2012 points :    $50
Same deal, but youre paying 2013 dues and NO 2012 or 2013 points  50+((210 x 5.84)/210) = 	55.84

This shows how the value is different depending on how many points are included.  I think you got a great deal!


----------



## jp02

jp02 said:


> Sent to ROFR 2/6/13
> 
> OKW 170 pts Oct UY, $59 pp, 27 pts-2011, 30 pts-2012, and all points going forward. Buyer pays all fees.



Found out yesterday we passed! I'm so excited and can't wait to close and book my next trip.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Well after looking at this thread after my contract was sent to ROFR, i think i may have chosen poorly. I asked the realtor if that was a reasonable price, she said yes...and i've never haggled a price for anything in my life.  I think i may need a mentor when looking for our next contract.  We'll be looking for a larger one then. So here goes...

SSR 55 point stripped contract no points till August '14, seller pays '13 MF, Buyer pays closing.  $60 per point.


----------



## disbound09

Hunclemarco said:


> Well after looking at this thread after my contract was sent to ROFR, i think i may have chosen poorly. I asked the realtor if that was a reasonable price, she said yes...and i've never haggled a price for anything in my life.  I think i may need a mentor when looking for our next contract.  We'll be looking for a larger one then. So here goes...
> 
> SSR 55 point stripped contract no points till August '14, seller pays '13 MF, Buyer pays closing.  $60 per point.



Ouch!  Although smaller contracts always command a higher price.  We paid 52 for a loaded contract 320 2012 and all of 2013 they paid MF of 2012 and we pay 2013 got 300 credit for closing cost from buyer.  Remember it was better than buying direct and you went for the smaller contract so you aren't out that much.  Good Luck.  

We submitted our contract 1/9 found out they didn't send to ROFR until 1/25 still waiting for them to get back to me that we passed.  Started process in December thru TBS which stands for TOTAL BS I think.  Anyway waiting for the process to finish out.


----------



## Hunclemarco

disbound09 said:


> Ouch!  Although smaller contracts always command a higher price.  We paid 52 for a loaded contract 320 2012 and all of 2013 they paid MF of 2012 and we pay 2013 got 300 credit for closing cost from buyer.  Remember it was better than buying direct and you went for the smaller contract so you aren't out that much.  Good Luck.
> 
> We submitted our contract 1/9 found out they didn't send to ROFR until 1/25 still waiting for them to get back to me that we passed.  Started process in December thru TBS which stands for TOTAL BS I think.  Anyway waiting for the process to finish out.



Thanks for the encouragement.  This is another lesson learned for us.  When we had DVC before, we had a LOT of points and we financed.  

Now that we're starting all over, we wanted to do things right with paying outright with smaller contracts this time, and to start out slow, paying low MF's, and gradually building up.  Now we just have to learn the "art of dealing" i guess.


----------



## Hunclemarco

double posted


----------



## kenspidey

I did the same thing and I have no regrets. I knew I was paying more on a smaller 100 point contract but I wanted to be pretty sure I would pass as I am planning a trip to Disney in Sept regardless. So the upside is you should breeze through ROFR and have paid 40% less than buying direct. Sounds like a win to me : O )


----------



## maburke

moreisgood said:


> As you'll see, I was an engineer before I was a real estate agent.  A little nerdy, but I think it's a realistic way to compare resale contracts.
> 
> DVC Contract Point value calculations
> Looking for the AVP or actual value per point, of a contract.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> XP = Extra points available with the contract, from previous years, ex. 2011, 2012 points
> MP = Missing points from the contract, from this year or future years, ex. 2013, 2014 points
> AD = annual dues/point for the resort
> CP = number of points on the contract each year
> AP = asking price per point for the contract
> AVP = actual value per point of the contract
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IF there are Extra points (points available outside of the current year  now 2013)
> AP - ((XP x AD) /CP ) = AVP
> 
> AVP should be more than the AP.
> Hint  if there are exactly a years worth of extra points, the AVP will just be the AP  AD.
> 
> IF the contract is missing points (no points for the current year, or even next year)
> AP + ((MP x AD) /CP ) = AVP
> AVP should be less than the AP.
> Hint  if there are exactly a years worth of missing points, the AVP will just be the AP + AD.
> 
> If the contract has no extra or missing points, the AVP is the AP  no math needed.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You could take this one step further, and use $11 instead of the AD, if you were planning to rent the points out.



I'm not sure why you start with the asking price. If you're trying to figure out the actual value, I would think you'd use something consistent, like, "what I think a contract at this resort is worth per point." Then you can compare contracts and make an offer based on what you think it's worth, not so dependent on whatever price tag each seller is using. 

Also, I think UY has to come into play somehow. Not only does UY make a difference to a lot of buyers in terms of matching their other contracts, I think you can't treat, say, a Dec contract with no 2012 points the same as a Feb contract with no 2012 points. And yet all dues are due in January. Hmmmm.


----------



## fmer55

Hunclemarco said:


> Well after looking at this thread after my contract was sent to ROFR, i think i may have chosen poorly. I asked the realtor if that was a reasonable price, she said yes...and i've never haggled a price for anything in my life.  I think i may need a mentor when looking for our next contract.  We'll be looking for a larger one then. So here goes...
> 
> SSR 55 point stripped contract no points till August '14, seller pays '13 MF, Buyer pays closing.  $60 per point.



Nothing wrong with your contract for that little number of points, you did well.

Enjoy


----------



## moreisgood

maburke said:


> I'm not sure why you start with the asking price. If you're trying to figure out the actual value, I would think you'd use something consistent, like, "what I think a contract at this resort is worth per point." Then you can compare contracts and make an offer based on what you think it's worth, not so dependent on whatever price tag each seller is using.
> 
> Also, I think UY has to come into play somehow. Not only does UY make a difference to a lot of buyers in terms of matching their other contracts, I think you can't treat, say, a Dec contract with no 2012 points the same as a Feb contract with no 2012 points. And yet all dues are due in January. Hmmmm.


I totally agree.  But, from what I see, there is no true comp info out there.  I believe there are transactions on the county website, but without knowing what the terms are, it's not very useful information.

As everyone has agreed, the info at the beginning of this thread, probably shows some of the lowest prices out there.  And while we all want a steal, sometimes you have to settle for what you can get when you want.  In the big pictures, these are not big numbers we're talking about, unless you are buying a huge contract.  A $5 difference in price for a 100 pt contract is $500.  

The only thing I could come up with was how to compare currently offered contracts.

Also, is there a list of most desireable UY to least desireable UY, with weight percentages?  I'd love to see it.


----------



## fmer55

moreisgood said:


> I totally agree.  But, from what I see, there is no true comp info out there.  I believe there are transactions on the county website, but without knowing what the terms are, it's not very useful information.
> 
> As everyone has agreed, the info at the beginning of this thread, probably shows some of the lowest prices out there.  And while we all want a steal, sometimes you have to settle for what you can get when you want.  In the big pictures, these are not big numbers we're talking about, unless you are buying a huge contract.  A $5 difference in price for a 100 pt contract is $500.
> 
> The only thing I could come up with was how to compare currently offered contracts.
> 
> Also, is there a list of most desireable UY to least desireable UY, with weight percentages?  I'd love to see it.



And that $500 is going to pay for my new NEX3 so I can chronicle my 'memories'


----------



## elcid3

moreisgood said:


> I totally agree.  But, from what I see, there is no true comp info out there.  I believe there are transactions on the county website, but without knowing what the terms are, it's not very useful information.
> 
> As everyone has agreed, the info at the beginning of this thread, probably shows some of the lowest prices out there.  And while we all want a steal, sometimes you have to settle for what you can get when you want.  In the big pictures, these are not big numbers we're talking about, unless you are buying a huge contract.  A $5 difference in price for a 100 pt contract is $500.
> 
> The only thing I could come up with was how to compare currently offered contracts.
> 
> Also, is there a list of most desireable UY to least desireable UY, with weight percentages?  I'd love to see it.




thanks for all the info.  to clarify since I made a mistake an earlier post, we did get all the points for 2011, 2012, and 2013 without paying maintenance  fees.  Now we just need to get through closing quickly because the 2011 points expire at the end of May!


----------



## 333disneymom

Hunclemarco said:
			
		

> Well after looking at this thread after my contract was sent to ROFR, i think i may have chosen poorly. I asked the realtor if that was a reasonable price, she said yes...and i've never haggled a price for anything in my life.  I think i may need a mentor when looking for our next contract.  We'll be looking for a larger one then. So here goes...
> 
> SSR 55 point stripped contract no points till August '14, seller pays '13 MF, Buyer pays closing.  $60 per point.



You got your contract for a much lower price than you would if you bought it from Disney, so I would not worry much. Also, small point contracts often go for higher prices per point.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ELMC

Hunclemarco said:
			
		

> Well after looking at this thread after my contract was sent to ROFR, i think i may have chosen poorly. I asked the realtor if that was a reasonable price, she said yes...and i've never haggled a price for anything in my life.  I think i may need a mentor when looking for our next contract.  We'll be looking for a larger one then. So here goes...
> 
> SSR 55 point stripped contract no points till August '14, seller pays '13 MF, Buyer pays closing.  $60 per point.



I think this is a good learning experience for you.  You definitely saved money over buying direct, but you also paid much more than you needed to.  Keep in mind that brokers are transaction brokers.  They are not obligated to get the seller more money and they are not obligated to save you money.  In all actuality, the broker was honest in that $60 pp is a fair price for a SSR contract.  What they didn't do was guide you through the process of calculating the contract's real value.  That is outside the scope of their responsibility in my opinion.  Anyway, congrats on your contract and good luck with a speedy closing.


----------



## dbs1228

dbs1228 said:


> Congrats to all who have gotten great contracts!  My DH gave me the go ahead a few weeks ago to find a BWV contract mid to large point  and I have not even seen any listed long enough to make an offer never mind get these kinds of deals!  I guess I have to sit tight and keep looking - it is not easy



Well I guess I did not wait as long as I thought I would!  

Surfing the web yesterday and plugged in dvc resales and it brought me to a web page I have never been on before.  Under BWV there were about 7 listings and one was BWV 222 points for 12210.00 - I did the math and realized it was selling for 55.00 a point  so I called the 800 number.  To my surprise it was Fidelty. When I inquired about the listing I was asked where I saw it since they had not updated their site yet - I told her where I saw and actually filled out the form at the bottom to make an offer. Since I saw the listing on another sight Fidelty said they could give me all the details of the contract.   Got the call a little while later that I got the contract!

BWV Feb UY 222 points all 2013 in tact all points going forward $55.00 PP I am paying closing and 9 months of dues seller is paying first 3 months of dues.  The waiting begins hope all goes well


----------



## radmcg

Made offer January 14th.  got email closed feb 26.  Hopefully will have points by 3/12/13.  Less than 2 months from offer to points in the account.  Not to bad.


----------



## DannysMom

dbs1228 said:


> BWV Feb UY 222 points all 2013 in tact all points going forward $55.00 PP I am paying closing and 9 months of dues seller is paying first 3 months of dues.  The waiting begins hope all goes well


Nice deal!  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## Acme

After lurking on here and trying to gather info, we made an offer on a VGC contract.   It made it thru ROFR yesterday.  240pts, August UY, all 2013 points- $88/pt w/ seller covering partial MF for 2013.   Thanks to everyone on these boards for helping us to better understand the resale market


----------



## dbs1228

Congratulations Acme great deal and Welcome home!  Enjoy


----------



## disneysled

Hi - new to the boards - just started looking for our first contract. A week or so ago I think I saw a link to a list of accepted contracts and those that were rofr'd over a longer period of time - can anyone direct me to where that was? 
Thanks


----------



## Mousewerks

Look at the very first post of this thread...


----------



## liball3

Very pleased to report we passed ROFR this week! Have been very pleased using site **********

Villas at Wilderness Lodge	175	$63	Sep	(175 points for 2012 + 175 for 2013 + 175 for 2014.	$11,025)


----------



## macemc12

disneysled said:
			
		

> Hi - new to the boards - just started looking for our first contract. A week or so ago I think I saw a link to a list of accepted contracts and those that were rofr'd over a longer period of time - can anyone direct me to where that was?
> Thanks



There is a list on page 47 of this thread 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mrwiedel

I have utilized this board extensively in getting up to speed on dvc and appreciate the help. Contract just sent for BLT 250 Mar pts with 100 banked points at $78/pt. Seller pays closing. Will post results.


----------



## moreisgood

dbs1228 said:


> Well I guess I did not wait as long as I thought I would!
> 
> Surfing the web yesterday and plugged in dvc resales and it brought me to a web page I have never been on before.  Under BWV there were about 7 listings and one was BWV 222 points for 12210.00 - I did the math and realized it was selling for 55.00 a point  so I called the 800 number.  To my surprise it was Fidelty. When I inquired about the listing I was asked where I saw it since they had not updated their site yet - I told her where I saw and actually filled out the form at the bottom to make an offer. Since I saw the listing on another sight Fidelty said they could give me all the details of the contract.   Got the call a little while later that I got the contract!
> 
> BWV Feb UY 222 points all 2013 in tact all points going forward $55.00 PP I am paying closing and 9 months of dues seller is paying first 3 months of dues.  The waiting begins hope all goes well


What was the site that you saw the listing on?


----------



## psac

Hunclemarco said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  This is another lesson learned for us.  When we had DVC before, we had a LOT of points and we financed.
> 
> Now that we're starting all over, we wanted to do things right with paying outright with smaller contracts this time, and to start out slow, paying low MF's, and gradually building up.  Now we just have to learn the "art of dealing" i guess.



As others have said, don't feel bad. Our first contract we offered $2 under listing and were happy when they took it. The contract we're waiting on now we offered $8 under because we thought $4 under was a fair deal, and we were expecting them to counter. They took the offer outright. Like you said, you learn. 

Also remember the broker makes commission off the sale. The higher the sale, the higher the commission. A higher rate is better for them, but of course they would still rather sell low than have the contract sit there unsold.


----------



## disbound09

disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 1/31) 

Finally passed today.  Was actually supposed to be submitted on 1/14 TBS didn't turn submit until 1/25??  But 2/25 finally passed ROFR The broker didn't even bother to text, call or email.  Found out from title company when I called about the contract amount being incorrect.  Finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.  TBS is a joke as far as handling a DVC timeshare.


----------



## DougEMG

liball3 said:


> Very pleased to report we passed ROFR this week! Have been very pleased using site **********
> 
> Villas at Wilderness Lodge	175	$63	Sep	(175 points for 2012 + 175 for 2013 + 175 for 2014.	$11,025)



Congrats


----------



## miprender

We passed ROFR on 2/14  

50 points at VWL @ $65/pp  There were no points left for 2013, but all for 2014

(Now just waiting for us to close so I can get my points into my account  )


----------



## cm8

miprender said:


> We passed ROFR on 2/14
> 
> 50 points at VWL @ $65/pp  There were no points left for 2013, but all for 2014
> 
> (Now just waiting for us to close so I can get my points into my account  )




Congrats Boo Boo


----------



## maburke

disbound09 said:


> disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 1/31)
> 
> Finally passed today.  Was actually supposed to be submitted on 1/14 TBS didn't turn submit until 1/25??  But finally ROFR'ed  the broker didn't even bother to text, call or email.  Found out from title company when I called about the contract amount being incorrect.  Finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.



So are you saying you were ROFR'd, or you passed?  Who is TBS?


----------



## disbound09

maburke said:


> So are you saying you were ROFR'd, or you passed?  Who is TBS?


TBS is timeshare broker services or sell my timeshare now... both are TBS as in TOTAL BS to deal with.  I passed ROFR but did not hear from broker to confirm just got email with closing statements and documents needed to complete transaction.  Would've been great but they were off by over $500.00 and didn't mention the 320 2012 points only the 2013 points so I am waiting until tomorrow to hopefully get someone on the line to straighten it out, before I sign the paperwork.  GONG SHOW!!


----------



## DISbob

Yes!  We passed!  Here's the details of our first DVC purchase:

225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)


----------



## shwn

DISbob said:


> Yes!  We passed!  Here's the details of our first DVC purchase:
> 
> 225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)



Great deal! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lreip

I'm finally a DVC Member after thinking about it for 9yrs lol.

 I started small with only 50pts at VWL. $70 a pt I figured its only my son and me. We usually do the Disney Cruise along with the resorts once a year. And with the price of flights these days I cant go as much as I'd like.

Anyway sent deposit 1/21/13 passed RFR 2/21/13 and closed yesterday 3/5/13. Now just waiting on my Welcome Home package. Woohoo cant wait!!!


----------



## Snowmiser

Just received an email from our broker and Disney has waived ROFR! 

200 BWV (Mar) $56, 4 banked '12 pts., all '13 and '14 pts., buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)

This is our first contract - so excited!

Hopefully, closing goes as smoothly as everything else has so far.  We are staying at BLT on a cash ressie in mid-May so i would love to be in the system by then so we can take advantage of some member benefits!

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting and checking email today!


----------



## elcid3

Snowmiser said:


> Just received an email from our broker and Disney has waived ROFR!
> 
> 200 BWV (Mar) $56, 4 banked '12 pts., all '13 and '14 pts., buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)
> 
> This is our first contract - so excited!
> 
> Hopefully, closing goes as smoothly as everything else has so far.  We are staying at BLT on a cash ressie in mid-May so i would love to be in the system by then so we can take advantage of some member benefits!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting and checking email today!



congrats!  we passed ROFR last week and are also anxiously waiting to close!


----------



## Snowmiser

elcid3 said:
			
		

> congrats!  we passed ROFR last week and are also anxiously waiting to close!



Thanks! Congrats to you too!  You got a terrific deal!


----------



## lorenni

silmarg said:
			
		

> Well said puffkin.
> Here is my take...
> There are two markets in the dvc world (direct and resale). I think that several buyers in the direct world that are unaware that the resale market exists (and some might change their purchase if they knew all the facts).
> 
> Likewise within the resale world there are two markets (those that accept what the broker says the going rate is and those that are aware of threads like this where the aggressive side of the market exists). Once again those that are in the former group knew about the latter might change their buying pattern.
> 
> I think many contracts sell at or near the broker price. This is confirmed, IMO, by the fact that some brokers won't entertain some of the low offers made by people on this board.



I for one offered the asking price on a contract for four reasons:

It was a loaded contract - almost all of 2012 points banked and all future points available

I want to close NOW so that I can use the points this fall - the value of having the points now outweighed the cost of paying out of pocket later this year.

It was a reasonable price and still much less than I would have paid buying direct. 

I was told that there were multiple offers already made under, but close to, the asking price.


Could I have waited, made multiple low offers on other contacts and paid less? Sure.


----------



## wordwitt

It's not just whether contracts are stripped, loaded, small, or large.  Asking prices vary so much, except on the more "rare" resales.


----------



## Amymarie0606

Amymarie0606 said:
			
		

> Hi all. My first official post
> 
> We already have BLT 160 pts (Sept YE) and have been on the fence about adding and where. Finally decided! We are currently, patiently waiting for ROFR on the following contract:
> 
> BWV 150 pts Sept YE. $62  seller pays 2013 dues, buyer pays closing costs. The contract has a funky configuration of points due to some banking/borrowing issues: 21-2012 pts, 102 - 2013 pts and 50 - 2014 pts available.
> 
> I'm hopeful it'll pass. It was sent to Disney on Feb 7th. Fingers crossed!



Crossing our fingers that we hear today! 


I just realized I posted "YE" instead of "UY". Doooh!  We're dealing with year end "stuff" at work. Man, I need a vacation!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Now the waiting begins for us on 2 contracts!

Selling SSR Oct UY 130 points 63.00 PP all points coming in Oct sent to ROFR 3/2/13 buyer pays all dues and closing cost

Buying BWV Feb UY 222 points 55.00 PP all 2013 points available now all coming 2014
buyer pays 9 months of dues and closing cost Sent to ROFR 3/5/13

I hate the waiting especially for the purchase!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

Since I feel guilty for using the data here and not contributing, I will throw in a couple data points over the next week or so. 

Old '12 Contract Data 

SS Oct UY 210 pts.  @ $65 pp. 118 from '10, 177 from '11, 210 '12 and forward.  5/8 sub, 6/5 passed. Seller paid '12 mf. Buyer paid cf

Currently waiting on my 1st resale add on.  

I will be quicker with the info from that contract

Thanks to all who provide this great info


----------



## chasshan

Congrats to all who recently passed!
I'm thrilled to say I am joining you in passing; received email yesterday.

It looks like a lot of BWV contacts and some at really good price per point.
Mine is on the higher end, but it does help to show that not every resale contract is at rock bottom pricing. This was the contract I wanted: UY, large contract, and lots of usable points. I am so excited and can't wait to make our first reservation!

Here are the stats:

BWV, April UY, $67pp, 350 points,with 350 for 2012,2013,2014, and all moving forward. Buyer and seller split MF, buyer paid closing costs. Contract was submitted to Disney on 2/8; received notification of passing on 3/5.

Shanna


----------



## gatorgirl02

gatorgirl02 said:


> You can add me back in to the ROFR madness, my contract was submitted yesterday:
> 
> 170 PT BWV (Sep UY) - $57 pp, 170 2012 pts, 170 2013 pts, all going forward Buyer pays MF and closing
> 
> Wish me luck please!



Found out yesterday that we passed ROFR, woohoo! 

I was getting a bit nervous seeing how Disney was pushing BW again in their latest webcast, but happy to get through. 

Now if I can only get them added to my account before the seven month window opens up for my November trip...


----------



## gatorgirl02

Congrats to all those who passed ROFR this week, it looks like we all got some great deals!


----------



## dbs1228

chasshan said:


> Congrats to all who recently passed!
> I'm thrilled to say I am joining you in passing; received email yesterday.
> 
> It looks like a lot of BWV contacts and some at really good price per point.
> Mine is on the higher end, but it does help to show that not every resale contract is at rock bottom pricing. This was the contract I wanted: UY, large contract, and lots of usable points. I am so excited and can't wait to make our first reservation!
> 
> Here are the stats:
> 
> BWV, April UY, $67pp, 350 points,with 350 for 2012,2013,2014, and all moving forward. Buyer and seller split MF, buyer paid closing costs. Contract was submitted to Disney on 2/8; received notification of passing on 3/5.
> 
> Shanna



I think that is a good deal!  I would pay that without a problem, the way I look at it if you have a years worth of banked points and you rented them its like paying 10.00 - 12.00 PP less which I have done although using all those points for sure would be more fun!  Congrats


----------



## chasshan

Thank you!
Shanna


----------



## goodtmz37

We passed ROFR! 

240 VWL (Sept): $60 pp, 201 '12, all the rest going forward.


----------



## epcot1985

goodtmz37 said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR!
> 
> 240 VWL (Sept): $60 pp, 201 '12, all the rest going forward.



When did you guys go to ROFR? Weary waiting to hear on a VWL contract as well!


----------



## Amymarie0606

Amymarie0606 said:
			
		

> Crossing our fingers that we hear today!
> 
> I just realized I posted "YE" instead of "UY". Doooh!  We're dealing with year end "stuff" at work. Man, I need a vacation!!!



We passed ROFR!!! Yay!


----------



## jenbelles

Disney exercised ROFR today.  150 points at SSR - Oct UY - $58.00 per point.  Back to the contract search!


----------



## goodtmz37

epcot1985 said:
			
		

> When did you guys go to ROFR? Weary waiting to hear on a VWL contract as well!



We sent our contract to ROFR on Feb 12.


----------



## Illini Al

jenbelles said:


> Disney exercised ROFR today.  150 points at SSR - Oct UY - $58.00 per point.  Back to the contract search!



Uh-oh.... I'm in trouble.
Was your contract loaded?


----------



## epcot1985

goodtmz37 said:
			
		

> We sent our contract to ROFR on Feb 12.



Yay! We went 7 days after you. Hoping next week!!!


----------



## jenbelles

Illini Al said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.... I'm in trouble.
> Was your contract loaded?



It was.  All points left from 2012 and going forward.


----------



## Joey7295

jenbelles said:
			
		

> It was.  All points left from 2012 and going forward.



What was the UY?  Were you paying MFs and/or closing?


----------



## Sora1978

Amymarie0606 said:


> We passed ROFR!!! Yay!




Congratulations!


----------



## thptrek

I wonder if there is a trend of Disney picking up all loaded contracts. Mine and several others have been picked up even with "high" price per point levels. I'm about to try again with a loaded contract


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

thptrek said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is a trend of Disney picking up all loaded contracts. Mine and several others have been picked up even with "high" price per point levels. I'm about to try again with a loaded contract



If so, I am in trouble! When Disney exercises ROFR they usually do so in the first two weeks, right?


----------



## savannahcat

NHTikiBeckie said:
			
		

> If so, I am in trouble! When Disney exercises ROFR they usually do so in the first two weeks, right?



I'll be in trouble too, then! Mine had all points from 2011 forward, but we are on day 20, so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## silmarg

savannahcat said:
			
		

> I'll be in trouble too, then! Mine had all points from 2011 forward, but we are on day 20, so I hope that's a good sign.



Maybe it's a use year need. 

I passed just a week ago on an Aug contract at SSR. No 2012 pts but all 2013 points $52.50.


----------



## jenbelles

Joey7295 said:


> What was the UY?  Were you paying MFs and/or closing?



It was a OCT UY and we were paying MF's and closing.  It was 150 Points for $58 per point.
It was submitted to Disney on 2/14 and we found out on 3/6.


----------



## jenbelles

savannahcat said:


> I'll be in trouble too, then! Mine had all points from 2011 forward, but we are on day 20, so I hope that's a good sign.



I have no clue what triggers a ROFR.  We submitted on 2/14 and found out on 3/6.  My broker thought that it might have been too low of a price with all of the 2012 points.  Who knows?!  I will send pixie dust your way!


----------



## DannysMom

thptrek said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is a trend of Disney picking up all loaded contracts. Mine and several others have been picked up even with "high" price per point levels. I'm about to try again with a loaded contract



Perhaps (alongside the re-marketing of the older resorts) it is a new strategy to push buyers to retail.  If you want points now, buy from DVD, if you can wait a year+ (stripped contract) go ahead & buy resale.  I wonder.  I keep a eye on this thread, even though I am not currently in the market for more points, as I find it interesting to try to spot the emerging trends.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Breyean

Another step closer - just sent in my closing docs and check for my VGC add on!


----------



## nunzia

Breyean said:


> Another step closer - just sent in my closing docs and check for my VGC add on!




Finishing up my direct add on (already booked all those points  ) and still waiting for ROFR on the resale.


----------



## toniosmom

My resale purchase contract sent in to Disney for ROFR consideration yesterday 3/6.  Here are the details:

75 BLT Dec UY $97/pp no 2012 points, all 2013 points, buyer pays MF and closing.  

Now the waiting game begins.....


----------



## Breyean

nunzia said:


> Finishing up my direct add on (already booked all those points  ) and still waiting for ROFR on the resale.



You must be getting close to the 30 days on that ROFR decision, no?


----------



## macd77

macd77 said:
			
		

> OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, 164 '13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24)
> 
> I hope to God I pass!



Well my above contract got pulled by DVD on 2/19. No surprise there.

Just went to ROFR on a new contract:
OKW (Apr), $61, 150 '13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7)

I know it's high for OKW, but I really like the UY and pts. The waiting game begins....


----------



## dbs1228

macd77 said:


> Well my above contract got pulled by DVD on 2/19. No surprise there.
> 
> Just went to ROFR on a new contract:
> OKW (Apr), $61, 150 '13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7)
> 
> I know it's high for OKW, but I really like the UY and pts. The waiting game begins....


----------



## macd77

dbs1228 said:
			
		

> Good luck - seems like the are ROFR quite a few these days not just OKW!  I am getting nervous - my contract was just sent a few days ago!



Thanks and good luck to you as well!


----------



## lorenni

I'll add to the pooled info:


Purchase contract went to ROFR today. 160 BLT Feb UY, 131 2012 banked, 160 2013, 160 2014, $90/point, buyer pays closing and MF. 

Fingers crossed and I will post whether it clears.


----------



## thptrek

Lorenni, my contract heading to ROFR is very similar but for 240 BLT points, March UY with 106 banked 2012 points and all points going forward.  $90 a point too.  Here's hoping we both make it through.  These loaded contracts seem to be getting picked up!


----------



## nunzia

Breyean said:


> You must be getting close to the 30 days on that ROFR decision, no?



It was submitted 2/14 so..pretty soon!


----------



## Hunclemarco

I'm curious, when Disney picks up a loaded contract with banked points, where do the points go? It's not like they give them to the person buying a direct contract. Is my logic wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CarolMN

Hunclemarco said:


> I'm curious, when Disney picks up a loaded contract with banked points, where do the points go? It's not like they give them to the person buying a direct contract. Is my logic wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


As far as the banked points go, I think Disney probably either adds them to the pool of one-time use points that MS sells to members or more likely, uses them to reserve villas and sends those over to CRO/DRC to be offered for cash to the general public.  Proceeds go to Disney.  (It is possible that some of the banked points may expire without being used if there is no availability left for points).

They can include current points in new contracts if they so choose.


----------



## DannysMom

Hunclemarco said:
			
		

> I'm curious, when Disney picks up a loaded contract with banked points, where do the points go? It's not like they give them to the person buying a direct contract. Is my logic wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I would guess any currently usable points go into the "pot" that they sell the one time use points from.  Then the "future points" they sell add on contracts to current members.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Hunclemarco

That makes sense, forgot about the one time points for purchase.  I too thought they may be sold for cash rooms... I try not to speculate too much, gets me in trouble! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## horric29

puffkin said:


> Just realize only a small percentage of the people purchasing are posting on these boards.  Also, some people may feel "embarrassed" to post if they didn't get an awesome deal for whatever reason.  So the prices on this site are a bit skewed.  It does go to show you that these prices are possible and what does get through ROFR.  No matter what you end up at, it's still a lot cheaper than direct!



I would agree with the sentiment exactly.  I talked to my broker before I submitted any offers just to get some averages and the numbers that people post out here are not the "ordinary".  She pulled up a spreadsheet with averages (I was interested in SSR) and the average selling point for their contracts at SSR was something to the tune of $64 a point.  I didn't pay that, but, that was the average on their numbers.  I had no pressure to put out anything close to that...  So never feel bad about the luck that some people have had.


----------



## horric29

We just passed ROFR and I feel lucky seeing the last page...  

SSR stripped of 2012 points fully loaded 2013, 2014 at SSR, $59 a point, buyer paid closing, maintenance.

Yippy!


----------



## horric29

horric29 said:


> I would agree with the sentiment exactly.  I talked to my broker before I submitted any offers just to get some averages and the numbers that people post out here are not the "ordinary".  She pulled up a spreadsheet with averages (I was interested in SSR) and the average selling point for their contracts at SSR was something to the tune of $64 a point.  I didn't pay that, but, that was the average on their numbers.  I had no pressure to put out anything close to that...  So never feel bad about the luck that some people have had.



I wanted to throw out there, if you want to see what folks are spending in general, you can pull all the purchases and the ROFR notices from the Orlando Comptroller's site...


----------



## racinghank

I just wanted to say thank you for all the great information here that helped us with our first resale purchase.

Went to ROFR 3/6 180 AKV, DEC UY, all 2012, 2013, 2014 points. $61/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

racinghank said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say thank you for all the great information here that helped us with our first resale purchase.
> 
> Went to ROFR 3/6 180 AKV, DEC UY, all 2012, 2013, 2014 points. $61/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.



Wow, that's a great deal!! Good luck!


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

racinghank said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all the great information here that helped us with our first resale purchase.
> 
> Went to ROFR 3/6 180 AKV, DEC UY, all 2012, 2013, 2014 points. $61/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.



Very similar to my 200 AKV submitted on 2/14. Dec UY, $61/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.  Only mine didn't come with any 2012 pts.  Should hear next week....... I'll post when I find out.


----------



## andy117

horric29 said:


> I wanted to throw out there, if you want to see what folks are spending in general, you can pull all the purchases and the ROFR notices from the Orlando Comptroller's site...



Could you give us a direct link for that?  I looked on the site and couldn't find anything.  Thanks!


----------



## disneysled

Pretty nervous - our first contract sent over for rofr - not sure what Disney is thinking with the huge price increases coming but hope it doesn't bring on a surge of exercising rofr! 

VB 150 pts - $38 all 2012, 2013 points Buyer paying closing & 2013 mf.   Wish us luck - we may need it!


----------



## Joey7295

disneysled said:
			
		

> Pretty nervous - our first contract sent over for rofr - not sure what Disney is thinking with the huge price increases coming but hope it doesn't bring on a surge of exercising rofr!
> 
> VB 150 pts - $38 all 2012, 2013 points Buyer paying closing & 2013 mf.   Wish us luck - we may need it!



I just recently passed on 2/20 with a similar price.  I think you will have no problem passing.

VB 150 points August UY - $38/point. 150 banked 2011 points, 150 2012 and all 150 going forward. Buyer pays 2013 MF and admin fee, seller pays closing.

Good luck


----------



## maburke

horric29 said:


> We just passed ROFR and I feel lucky seeing the last page...
> 
> SSR stripped of 2012 points fully loaded 2013, 2014 at SSR, $59 a point, buyer paid closing, maintenance.
> 
> Yippy!



Congrats!  What is the number of points?


----------



## maburke

disneysled said:


> Pretty nervous - our first contract sent over for rofr - not sure what Disney is thinking with the huge price increases coming but hope it doesn't bring on a surge of exercising rofr!
> 
> VB 150 pts - $38 all 2012, 2013 points Buyer paying closing & 2013 mf.   Wish us luck - we may need it!



Good luck!  What is the Use Year?


----------



## disneysled

maburke said:
			
		

> Good luck!  What is the Use Year?



Thanks - UY December


----------



## thptrek

Officially went to ROFR on 3/8/13.  BLT 240 points, March UY, 346 current points (106 banked +240 2013), 240 points 2014 and onward. $90 per point we Buyer paying MF and closing costs.


----------



## GrassMaster

BUMMER!  Submitted for ROFR on 2/14. BWV 270, 132 banked from 2012, Feb UY. $60/pt. Buyer pays closing and 13 maint. Found out today that Disney grabbed it.


----------



## dbs1228

GrassMaster said:


> BUMMER!  Submitted for ROFR on 2/14. BWV 270, 132 banked from 2012, Feb UY. $60/pt. Buyer pays closing and 13 maint. Found out today that Disney grabbed it.



 That stinks, I have been nervous myself hearing the webcast pushing BWV and people saying there is a big waiting list for BWV - yet many BWV have passed lately for less go figure!  I just went to ROFR 222 also Feb 55.00 PP - guess I better not get my hopes up!


----------



## ozzie2131

GrassMaster said:
			
		

> BUMMER!  Submitted for ROFR on 2/14. BWV 270, 132 banked from 2012, Feb UY. $60/pt. Buyer pays closing and 13 maint. Found out today that Disney grabbed it.



That sucks. I put my bwv in on the 28 of Feb. I am worried. Also u would think Feb use year at bwv is the one no one wants.


----------



## radmcg

Ok "a watched pot never boils".  Made my offer january 14th.  everything has gone great waiting for the new contract to show up day 12 after it was sent to MS.  Niece and nephew gave me the days they good go and finally got daughters schedule for fall semester so I have the green light!!! Got up this morning and thought oh well its sunday nothing is going to happen today but i'll check anyway.  Low and behold my contract is there.  Everything except the points that is  Called MS they explained the contract is put in by one group and then it is sent to another group to add the points.  Buying resale is great just not for inpatient people.  In all reality it looks like it is going to be almost exactly 2 months just like my first contract, fingers crossed.


----------



## Illini Al

Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:

170 pts SSR - Feb UY
$49 per point
Resale - Fidelity
'13 Points: 0
'14 Points: 170
Seller pays '13 MF
Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee

Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
Passed ROFR: *3/8/13*

DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!


----------



## Joey7295

Illini Al said:
			
		

> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: 3/8/13
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



Did it really take only 4 days to pass?


----------



## DannysMom

Illini Al said:
			
		

> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: 3/8/13
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



Wow, quick turnaround!  I guess they REALLY have no interest in taking back a stripped contract..... At the same time they are grabbing loaded contracts all over, hmmmmm.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Illini Al

Joey7295 said:


> Did it really take only 4 days to pass?



Yes, I faxed my signed contract into Fidelity on Thurs, 2/28, and it went to ROFR on Mon, 3/4.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Illini Al said:


> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: *3/8/13*
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!


Wow!


----------



## chasshan

Wow! That is super fast! Congratulations!
I wonder if the following steps will be typical wait time or maybe accelerated?
Well, no matter, you are still 3 weeks ahead of the typical timeline.
That's great!
Shanna


----------



## disneysled

Illini Al said:
			
		

> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: 3/8/13
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



Wow how great! I hope ours is that quick sent to rofr on 3/7. Congratulations!!


----------



## dbs1228

I wonder why that went so quick other then the stripped status???  We are selling a SSR contract that went to ROFR 3/2 it has points coming at the end of the year no current points - we have not heard anything also buying a contract was sent on 3/5 Fidelity.  Wow 4 days you lucked out congrats!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Illini Al said:


> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: *3/8/13*
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



My SSR stripped contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR on 2/27 and I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## MapleGirl

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> My SSR stripped contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR on 2/27 and I haven't heard back yet.



I'm with you.  I submitted on 2/20 and have not heard back yet.  I guess I have another week and a half to go.

*Disney Saratoga Springs*
150 points - December Use Year
23 points left from 2012, all points 2013+
$50/point ​
Our timeline so far:

2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
2/19/13 - Signed contracts
2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
3/11/13 - Still waiting for ROFR


----------



## Hunclemarco

Congratulations on your speedy notice!   Our contract was sent 2/27, no word yet.  It is also a stripped contract.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Illini Al said:


> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: *3/8/13*
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



That's crazy fast! I don't know about you, but I think that may set a record or something, lol. As for the deal, nice $ per point. Hoping your points get loaded just as quickly


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 3/7

OKW 190 points June UY - $60/point. 190 banked 2011 points, 190 banked 2012 points, 190 2013 and all 190 going forward. Seller pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.


----------



## kenspidey

Submitted 3-11-13

BWV 150 points Sept UY all points 2012 forward $67 per point Buyer paying 2013 CC and maintenance costs


----------



## bkny

Submitted 3/9/13


BWV 100 points Sept UY $68/point.  100 available in 2013 and 100 available in 2014.

Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF


----------



## puffkin

Illini Al said:


> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: *3/8/13*
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



Congrats!!!  We just sent in our closing docs and check today for our SSR purchase.  OUrs had taken 3 weeks exactly for ROFR.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted Today 2/25
> 
> OKW 100 points February UY - $58/point. 100 banked 2012 points, 100 2013 and all 100 going forward. Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.



I just got the email saying Disney has ROFRd this contract


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 2/20
> 
> SSR 200 points December UY - $55/point. 101 banked 2011 points, 200 2012 points and all 200 going forward. Seller pays closing, buyer and seller split 2013 MF, Buyer pays admin fee.



I just got the email saying Disney has ROFRd this contract.  That's 2 in 1 day


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> I just got the email saying Disney has ROFRd this contract.  That's 2 in 1 day



Wow, that's really bad luck.  Hope you have better luck with your other OKW contract.

There does seem to be a lot of ROFR activity happening right now.  So do you guys think that is because lots of people are on waiting lists or is Disney stocking up on cheap contracts to sell at their new high prices.  Is the price spread between resale and the new March 20th prices enough to make it worth Disney's while to actively encourage direct buyers to take the older resorts if they can't afford the more expensive ones.


----------



## toniosmom

Joey7295 said:


> I just got the email saying Disney has ROFRd this contract.  That's 2 in 1 day



That stinks.  I notice that your contracts were loaded -- I'm wondering if that makes the difference.  I have a BLT Dec UY ROFR submitted with zero 2012 points, so I'm hopeful it will pass.


----------



## dbs1228

Joey7295 said:


> I just got the email saying Disney has ROFRd this contract.  That's 2 in 1 day



That stinks!  Pretty quick turn around, I wonder if they are going to take most or all contracts for older properties right now to replenish inventory.  I feel like I am about 3 weeks behind since a ton of people were passing right through at the end of Jan - mid Feb.  

What agency did you use?  I have a purchase with Fidelity and a sale SSR with TSS both were submitted last week.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Is the price spread between resale and the new March 20th prices enough to make it worth Disney's while to actively encourage direct buyers to take the older resorts if they can't afford the more expensive ones.


I don't think so.  Industry standard is that cost to acquire/develop is 20-25% of sales costs.  Even at $130, that means the ROFR threshold is $26-$33.  Tim K. has suggested that the cost to Disney is even lower: 

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47686931&postcount=95

At the same time, the "gap" between new and old resorts is getting smaller.  My guess is that Disney is fine with letting the bottom end of the market go untapped.

Edited to add: it's also dangerous to take reports one at a time and try to make sense of them.  Here's why:
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=how-people-are-fooled-by-evidence


----------



## ELMC

Brian Noble said:


> I don't think so.  Industry standard is that cost to acquire/develop is 20-25% of sales costs.  Even at $130, that means the ROFR threshold is $26-$33.  Tim K. has suggested that the cost to Disney is even lower:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47686931&postcount=95
> 
> At the same time, the "gap" between new and old resorts is getting smaller.  My guess is that Disney is fine with letting the bottom end of the market go untapped.
> 
> Edited to add: it's also dangerous to take reports one at a time and try to make sense of them.  Here's why:
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=how-people-are-fooled-by-evidence



Fair points.  I'm curious how you would explain the increase in ROFR activity recently.  Or are you suggesting that there isn't an actual increase?


----------



## Brian Noble

In general, I'm not a fan of guessing why something happens when I have no particular way of testing whether my hypothesis is true or not.  It is too easy to put together the things we *can* observe.  The price goes up here, ROFR happens there, must be related!

But, only DVD knows why ROFR is increasing in a substantive way, assuming that it is.  Recall that February saw a decrease in ROFR'd points. 
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47721244&postcount=254

Assuming that it is increasing, there are a lot of plausible factors.  For example, I suspect we have fully passed through the bulge of inventory made available through recession-inspired defaults, reducing the flow of "free" points to DVD.  There is also some evidence that travel demand is picking up.  David is experiencing more demand than he can fulfill for rental points.  Wyndham is expecting a banner year for sales in their system this year, and is increasing their sales staff in Orlando.  The non-Disney hotels are seeing an increase in both occupancy and average daily room rates:
http://corporate.visitorlando.com/research-and-statistics/research-summary/

My bottom line is that any real changes---in pricing, in discounting, and in Disney's need to re-acquire---are going to be driven by these sorts of macro-economic trends, not local-to-DVD effects.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Joey7295 said:


> I just got the email saying Disney has ROFRd this contract.  That's 2 in 1 day



What a bummer, that really sucks!! 

Sorry to hear it, but hopefylly you can get back in the game with a new contract (and perhaps a new resort?)


----------



## Sandisw

toniosmom said:


> That stinks.  I notice that your contracts were loaded -- I'm wondering if that makes the difference.  I have a BLT Dec UY ROFR submitted with zero 2012 points, so I'm hopeful it will pass.



I'm also noticing that many of the contracts that have been recently picked up had banked points.  I wonder if that is part of it.


----------



## zgirlz

OKW 220 pts UY Feb.--220 holding, 228 banked all need to be used by Jan 2013, $59 per pt. submitted Feb. 18th. Still have not heard back, word is it may be in the current batch Disney just received. Buyer paying all costs, forgot to add that. Will keep everyone posted if we get it!


----------



## okw2012

zgirlz said:
			
		

> OKW 220 pts UY Feb.--220 holding, 228 banked all need to be used by Jan 2013, $59 per pt. submitted Feb. 18th. Still have not heard back, word is it may be in the current batch Disney just received. Buyer paying all costs, forgot to add that. Will keep everyone posted if we get it!



Jan 2013 or 2014?


----------



## mac_tlc

cuteinnocent said:


> Actually seller pays closing!



Thanks, cuteinnocent,  I'll get that change in the next update.

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

Hi all,

Working on the next update -- should be available in a couple of days. We just got back yesterday from 2 weeks in Orlando.  I think I found the cure for addonitis -- we bought a house in Orlando  . It's something we have been contemplating for quite some time, and having arrived home yesterday to a snow-covered driveway and having to shovel what did not melt yet, I knew our decision was the right one. 

No plans to sell our OKW or BLT contracts, though.


mac_tlc


----------



## bwvBound

mac_tlc said:


> I think I found the cure for addonitis -- we bought a house in Orlando  . It's something we have been contemplating for quite some time, ...


Congratulations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations on buying a house in Orlando!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

Just heard back

AKV 160 pts @ 65 pp,  all 12, 13, 14 pts. Seller pays 2013 mf and closing, buyer pays $195 admin fee

Sub 2/13, passed 3/12


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are trying, sent in the contract today:
BLT 100 points March UY.  100 banked from 2012 and 100 going forward.  $96 per point, and buyer pays MF for 2013 and closing costs.

Bobbi


----------



## bwvBound

bobbiwoz said:


> We are trying, sent in the contract today:
> BLT 100 points March UY.  100 banked from 2012 and 100 going forward.  $96 per point, and buyer pays MF for 2013 and closing costs.
> 
> Bobbi


Good luck, Bobbi!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bwvBound said:


> Good luck, Bobbi!



Thanks!  In the end, I just don't think I will be able to pay the price for the Grand Floridian and the monorail location is enough to satisfy us.
It turns out that DH really enjoys staying at BLT!


----------



## Thumper4me

Waiting...not so patiently for my OKW ROFR news.  Submitted 2/11.


----------



## toniosmom

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks!  In the end, I just don't think I will be able to pay the price for the Grand Floridian and the monorail location is enough to satisfy us.
> It turns out that DH really enjoys staying at BLT!



I'm in the same boat as you -- we love the BLT location and already own a small contract there.  I'm waiting for my ROFR on a new one, but I've still got a few weeks to go before I expect a decision.  I expect the GF villas to be priced way out of my league.


----------



## bobbiwoz

toniosmom said:


> I'm in the same boat as you -- we love the BLT location and already own a small contract there.  I'm waiting for my ROFR on a new one, but I've still got a few weeks to go before I expect a decision.  I expect the GF villas to be priced way out of my league.



for you!  

I hope we're allowed to stay there with ordinary DVC points!


----------



## fsulaw2001

I found out today that Disney waived its ROFR:

300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19)

I figured I was safe, but you never know right now until you get the email saying that Disney waived.  Now to find something to use the points on...


----------



## bobbiwoz

fsulaw2001 said:


> I found out today that Disney waived its ROFR:
> 
> 300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19)
> 
> I figured I was safe, but you never know right now until you get the email saying that Disney waived.  Now to find something to use the points on...



Congratulations!  Enjoy your points!


----------



## savannahcat

savannahcat said:
			
		

> New to the thread also. Contract submitted for ROFR on 2/16. 100 pt AKV, Oct UY, all 2011 points banked, all 2012 points, all 2013 points coming 10/2013. Buyer pays closing and MF. $69.



Passed ROFR today. I wasn't worried, but it still feels good to have that out of the way!


----------



## zgirlz

zgirlz said:
			
		

> OKW 220 pts UY Feb.--220 holding, 228 banked all need to be used by Jan 2013, $59 per pt. submitted Feb. 18th. Still have not heard back, word is it may be in the current batch Disney just received. Buyer paying all costs, forgot to add that. Will keep everyone posted if we get it!



Correction were to be used by January 2014,

Just found out today that Disney exercised its rights and is taking this one back.... Bummed..


----------



## jenbelles

We decided to try again.  This time we chose a contract that lines up with our current UY.

SSR; Dec UY; $62; 160 points - 35 for 2012 all for 13 & 14.

A little higher than our first try but this one is our use year.  

My broker said it was sent to Disney on Saturday, but I am not sure if the weekend counts.


----------



## oktracy

Aulani subsidized dues contract, 180 points at $85 per point. 180 2013 points and all points going forward. Seller pays half closing costs buyer pays MF.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

savannahcat said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR today. I wasn't worried, but it still feels good to have that out of the way!



This makes me happy because my contract is similar and I am waiting!


----------



## epcot1985

We passed today! Went to Disney on 2.19, word we passed on 3.12. VWL 150 $67 a point, 150 for '12, 150 for '13 and beyond. We are super pumped.


----------



## dbs1228

Thumper4me said:


> Waiting...not so patiently for my OKW ROFR news.  Submitted 2/11.



Have you called the broker?  That is really taking it down to the wire - people are posting that they either made it or not and those contracts were submitted a full week or more later then yours!  Good luck!


----------



## e46m3

oktracy said:
			
		

> Aulani subsidized dues contract, 180 points at $85 per point. 180 2013 points and all points going forward. Seller pays half closing costs buyer pays MF.



You got a great deal.  I offered $80 per point on a subsidized contract on a 75 point contract that was very empty and it got ROFR'ed.  Interesting enough that contract went back to the seller.


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

Just found out today WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!

200 AKL (Dec) $61, 0 11/12 points and 200 13, buyer pays all fees (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) Fidelity

I couldn't be more thrilled.  I've been a fan of the man and his mouse since my first trip to Disneyland when I was only 3 or 4 years old.  And now 30 years later I can share this with my family.  Thank goodness I married someone who shares (or at least tolerates and understands) my love of Disney!!!!


----------



## zgirlz

Well we are going to try again, same OKW, 220 pts. Contract, 212 pts. bankable from 2012, full 220 pts. for Oct. UY 2013 and forward. Buyer paying all costs! I think, from all the reading I have been doing by your post that keep submitting till we get lucky. That still will not keep us from going to Disney, just owning till we find the right contract.


----------



## disfanforlife

bobbiwoz said:


> We are trying, sent in the contract today:
> BLT 100 points March UY.  100 banked from 2012 and 100 going forward.  $96 per point, and buyer pays MF for 2013 and closing costs.
> 
> Bobbi



Good luck! I just started looking and that sounds just like what I am looking for. We want 100 points at either BLT or BWV.


----------



## bobbiwoz

disfanforlife said:


> Good luck! I just started looking and that sounds just like what I am looking for. We want 100 points at either BLT or BWV.



Here's hoping you find one that meets your needs!


----------



## ytsyts

Sandisw said:


> I'm also noticing that many of the contracts that have been recently picked up had banked points.  I wonder if that is part of it.



Possible...

My contract passed ROFR yesterday, BWV Feb UY 230pts, $52.17/pt, buyer pays admin, seller pays closing.  No points until 2014!  I guess that's not a nice price consider no points till 2014, but I can't see myself taking a vacation to WDW soon, and since I am from overseas I thought it might be a hassle to try and rent out and then collect money when I don't have a bank account in US.

Submitted on 14 Feb and found out yesterday I passed ROFR.


----------



## puffkin

ytsyts said:


> Possible...
> 
> My contract passed ROFR yesterday, BWV Feb UY 230pts, $52.17/pt, buyer pays admin, seller pays closing.  No points until 2014!  I guess that's not a nice price consider no points till 2014, but I can't see myself taking a vacation to WDW soon, and since I am from overseas I thought it might be a hassle to try and rent out and then collect money when I don't have a bank account in US.
> 
> Submitted on 14 Feb and found out yesterday I passed ROFR.



Congrats!  I don't think that is a bad price at all.  We are closing now on a   similar contract with a FEB SSR contract with no points until 2014. Similar reasons that we didn't need points until late 2014 and didn't want the hassle of renting or paying dues this year.  I think your price reflects all that, plus you don't have the added stress of waiting for your points to load to book a trip soon.  

At this point in the year, I also think there is a big difference in value for a FEB UY contract with no 2013 points and a DEC UY contract with no 2013 points.


----------



## ytsyts

puffkin said:


> Congrats!  I don't think that is a bad price at all.  We are closing now on a   similar contract with a FEB SSR contract with no points until 2014. Similar reasons that we didn't need points until late 2014 and didn't want the hassle of renting or paying dues this year.  I think your price reflects all that, plus you don't have the added stress of waiting for your points to load to book a trip soon.
> 
> At this point in the year, I also think there is a big difference in value for a FEB UY contract with no 2013 points and a DEC UY contract with no 2013 points.



Thanks puffkin... yes no stress from waiting to get the points loaded.  Didn't think of that.


----------



## Thumper4me

I am at day 31 and never heard about ROFR on my 210 OKW April Use Year.  Finally I called my sales rep and she is out but someone else is helping me.  He said an e-mail usually gets sent.  He checked and couldn't find anything.  Apparently Disney has not gotten back to them yet on this contract.  

I hope it passes or I have to start all over after waiting the full 30+ days!!


----------



## Illini Al

Illini Al said:


> Getting closer to my first contract. I'll outline my complete timeline after my membership card is in my hands, but here is my contract and ROFR info:
> 
> 170 pts SSR - Feb UY
> $49 per point
> Resale - Fidelity
> '13 Points: 0
> '14 Points: 170
> Seller pays '13 MF
> Buyer pays Closing and Fidelity Admin Fee
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/13
> Passed ROFR: *3/8/13*
> 
> DVD must be in hurry to clear out these resale purchases!!



Well, you know they say that if something sounds too good to be true.....

Talked to Fidelity today, and they said that they were in error telling me my SSR contract passed ROFR on 3/8. My seller had a second contract for sale at the same time (which Puffkin happened to purchase shortly before I bought mine), and it was THAT contract that passed ROFR, not mine. Mine is still with Disney. Therefore, I probably have a couple more weeks before I hear. No harm done, but I won't be very happy if I don't pass. I'm not getting any points until Feb '14, so I'm hoping I'm OK, even with that price of $49. Sorry for the false alarm. For those considering Fidelity, don't let this error scare you off, they've been otherwise very good to work with.


----------



## Thumper4me

Back to the drawing board for me.  The Timeshare Store got me the message that Disney is exercising it's ROFR.  So, I waited 31 days and had to push to find an answer and got nothing in the end. I am bummed.  My specifics were:

210 OKW April Use Year $55 point, all 2013 and forward.  No banked points.

Kelly


----------



## DisneyDiana

Thumper4me said:


> Back to the drawing board for me.  The Timeshare Store got me the message that Disney is exercising it's ROFR.  So, I waited 31 days and had to push to find an answer and got nothing in the end. I am bummed.  My specifics were:
> 
> 210 OKW April Use Year $55 point, all 2013 and forward.  No banked points.
> 
> Kelly



I am putting an offer in for OKW today. After reading the boards lately I am not getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## Thumper4me

DisneyDiana,

Good luck to you!!  What are your specifics - Use Year, Points?


----------



## DisneyDiana

Thumper4me said:


> DisneyDiana,
> 
> Good luck to you!!  What are your specifics - Use Year, Points?



Just a small one, 100 pts., UY June, $62 pp.


----------



## dbs1228

Thumper4me said:


> Back to the drawing board for me.  The Timeshare Store got me the message that Disney is exercising it's ROFR.  So, I waited 31 days and had to push to find an answer and got nothing in the end. I am bummed.  My specifics were:
> 
> 210 OKW April Use Year $55 point, all 2013 and forward.  No banked points.
> 
> Kelly



That is a bummer!  I am really trying to not get my hopes up I have a similar contract to yours except BWV.  I think if the BWV does not pass I may step back and let the dust settle then start looking in a few months - although i am not a very patient!  Good luck!


----------



## aspncb

100 pt OKW September UY $63  no 2012 pts 100 Sept 
2013 and forward

passed ROFR yesterday.  We paid a little more but it came through.


----------



## DisneyDiana

aspncb said:


> 100 pt OKW September UY $63  no 2012 pts 100 Sept
> 2013 and forward
> 
> passed ROFR yesterday.  We paid a little more but it came through.



Uh oh! Promised myself I would not get my hopes but that is great to hear!


----------



## PCMama

Illini Al said:
			
		

> Well, you know they say that if something sounds too good to be true.....
> 
> Talked to Fidelity today, and they said that they were in error telling me my SSR contract passed ROFR on 3/8. My seller had a second contract for sale at the same time (which Puffkin happened to purchase shortly before I bought mine), and it was THAT contract that passed ROFR, not mine. Mine is still with Disney. Therefore, I probably have a couple more weeks before I hear. No harm done, but I won't be very happy if I don't pass. I'm not getting any points until Feb '14, so I'm hoping I'm OK, even with that price of $49. Sorry for the false alarm. For those considering Fidelity, don't let this error scare you off, they've been otherwise very good to work with.



Ugh!!! I would be sad!!

I just had my contract submitted to Disney today 3/13 using fidelity..

VGC 250 points Dec use year, all 2012 and 2013 points, $93 ppt buyer to pay 2013 maintenance, closing and $195 admin fee.


----------



## Joey7295

PCMama said:


> Ugh!!! I would be sad!!
> 
> I just had my contract submitted to Disney today 3/13 using fidelity..
> 
> VGC 250 points Dec use year, all 2012 and 2013 points, buyer to pay 2013 maintenance, closing and $195 admin fee.



How much per point?


----------



## Breyean

PCMama said:


> Ugh!!! I would be sad!!
> 
> I just had my contract submitted to Disney today 3/13 using fidelity..
> 
> VGC 250 points Dec use year, all 2012 and 2013 points, buyer to pay 2013 maintenance, closing and $195 admin fee.



Did you pay the asking price of $95?


----------



## kenspidey

aspncb said:
			
		

> 100 pt OKW September UY $63  no 2012 pts 100 Sept
> 2013 and forward
> 
> passed ROFR yesterday.  We paid a little more but it came through.



I paid 69 for Oct UY and 100 points although it had 140 points-  40 2011 banked and 100 2012 which i needed to book a vacation now. i was going with or without it so those points were worth $1500 to me. I was comfortable with it and I floated through ROFR. Sometimes it's just easier.


----------



## cz4ever

Thumper4me said:


> Back to the drawing board for me.  The Timeshare Store got me the message that Disney is exercising it's ROFR.  So, I waited 31 days and had to push to find an answer and got nothing in the end. I am bummed.  My specifics were:
> 
> 210 OKW April Use Year $55 point, all 2013 and forward.  No banked points.
> 
> Kelly



Wow, DVD is on a serious ROFR rampage if they're calling in contracts with no banked points at this price range.  So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## PCMama

Breyean said:
			
		

> Did you pay the asking price of $95?



Sorry! $93 ppt!!


----------



## PCMama

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> How much per point?



$93! I just edited my post...


----------



## jonesmatNY

We are selling a BCV Contract, 100 Points, Listed with TSS on 2/28/13, got an offer that day we accepted for $77 per point, February UY, no 2013 points all 2014 Points Available.  Sent to Disney on 3/3/13 and they did not ROFR it, get their response on 3/8/13(Very Fast). Seller Paying 2013 Maint Fees.  Sorry we had to part with it, but we still have a few other contracts.


----------



## MapleGirl

I just got an email from Shawn at Fidelity.  Disney has waived their ROFR and we can move forward with our SSR contract!  Woot!!

Disney Saratoga Springs
150 points - December Use Year
23 points left from 2012, all points 2013+
$50/point

Our timeline so far:

2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
2/19/13 - Signed contracts
2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR


----------



## DannysMom

jonesmatNY said:
			
		

> We are selling a BCV Contract, 100 Points, Listed with TSS on 2/28/13, got an offer that day we accepted for $77 per point, February UY, no 2013 points all 2014 Points Available.  Sent to Disney on 3/3/13 and they did not ROFR it, get their response on 3/8/13(Very Fast). Seller Paying 2013 Maint Fees.  Sorry we had to part with it, but we still have a few other contracts.



Wow, more than I would have offered on a stripped BCV contract.  Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## DannysMom

MapleGirl said:
			
		

> I just got an email from Shawn at Fidelity.  Disney has waived their ROFR and we can move forward with our SSR contract!  Woot!!
> 
> Disney Saratoga Springs
> 150 points - December Use Year
> 23 points left from 2012, all points 2013+
> $50/point
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR



Nice price!  Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jonesmatNY said:


> We are selling a BCV Contract, 100 Points, Listed with TSS on 2/28/13, got an offer that day we accepted for $77 per point, February UY, no 2013 points all 2014 Points Available.  Sent to Disney on 3/3/13 and they did not ROFR it, get their response on 3/8/13(Very Fast). Seller Paying 2013 Maint Fees.  Sorry we had to part with it, but we still have a few other contracts.



Good for you!


----------



## MapleGirl

DannysMom said:


> Nice price!  Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Thanks!  I just changed my siggie in celebration.


----------



## Mickey Dreams

Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR.  Contract was 200 pts, SSR, Dec UY, $55 per point, Buyer pays closing and dues for 2013 points, Contract had all 2012 points.  Submitted to Disney 2/25, heard from Disney on 3/14.  At least it was quick!


----------



## puffkin

Mickey Dreams said:


> Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR.  Contract was 200 pts, SSR, Dec UY, $55 per point, Buyer pays closing and dues for 2013 points, Contract had all 2012 points.  Submitted to Disney 2/25, heard from Disney on 3/14.  At least it was quick!



Wow, really surprised that didn't go through!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Congrats to all those who made it past the scary ROFR monster. I know he has been particularly hungry lately. 

To the couple of you who he snapped up, sorry, that sucks. 

Not to add to the conspiracy theories, but does it seem that the ROFR monster has a taste for Feb and Dec UY's, in addition to loaded contracts?


----------



## jenbelles

MapleGirl said:


> I just got an email from Shawn at Fidelity.  Disney has waived their ROFR and we can move forward with our SSR contract!  Woot!!
> 
> Disney Saratoga Springs
> 150 points - December Use Year
> 23 points left from 2012, all points 2013+
> $50/point
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR




Congrats!!!  That is awesome.  Our SSR for an OCT UY at $58pp (150) was ROFR'd.  We are trying again with a Dec UY that is similar to yours with a few points from 2012 and paid WAY more ($62)!  This gives me hope!


----------



## jenbelles

jonesmatNY said:


> We are selling a BCV Contract, 100 Points, Listed with TSS on 2/28/13, got an offer that day we accepted for $77 per point, February UY, no 2013 points all 2014 Points Available.  Sent to Disney on 3/3/13 and they did not ROFR it, get their response on 3/8/13(Very Fast). Seller Paying 2013 Maint Fees.  Sorry we had to part with it, but we still have a few other contracts.




WOW!!!  A 5 day turn around!  That's insane!  Congrats!!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Congrats-  Not so easy to get a SSR contract through at $55/ point!



MapleGirl said:


> I just got an email from Shawn at Fidelity.  Disney has waived their ROFR and we can move forward with our SSR contract!  Woot!!
> 
> Disney Saratoga Springs
> 150 points - December Use Year
> 23 points left from 2012, all points 2013+
> $50/point
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR


----------



## kenspidey

DannysMom said:
			
		

> Wow, more than I would have offered on a stripped BCV contract.  Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



It's what they are going for right now I am afraid... It's a sellers market it appears


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> Maybe it's a use year need.
> 
> I passed just a week ago on an Aug contract at SSR. No 2012 pts but all 2013 points $52.50.


Glad you passed ROFR Sil.  I've been looking for your post.  Now to just get through the closing..... 




DougEMG said:


> There does seem to be a lot of ROFR activity happening right now.  So do you guys think that is because lots of people are on waiting lists or is Disney stocking up on cheap contracts to sell at their new high prices.  Is the price spread between resale and the new March 20th prices enough to make it worth Disney's while to actively encourage direct buyers to take the older resorts if they can't afford the more expensive ones.



I've been wondering how the price increase will effect the resale market and if Disney had been active in ROFR recently knowing the increase was coming.  Effective March 20th, the direct purchase price will reportedly change as follows...

AKV from $140 to $145
AUL from $140 to $145
BCV from $115 to $130
BWV from $115 to $130
HHI from $80 to $115
OKW from $100 to $130
SSR from $110 to $130
VB from $75 to $115
VWL from $102 to $130
VGC from $130 to $165

Depending on how the resale market responds, Disney might continue to be active via ROFR.  If the resale market continues at present prices, the difference is substantial enough for Disney to continue to be active IF they are able to sell direct at a volume large enough to empty existing inventory in a relatively short period of time.  If the price increase causes their direct sales to dive and more people go to the resale market, I would think Disney would be less active via ROFR.  On the other hand, the direct purchase price increase might cause the resale market prices to increase accordingly in which case, the ROFR activity might not change much.  Of course, all of this is a great big WAG because NOBODY knows Disney's criteria, process, thinking or spin-the-wheel method of deciding on contracts to excercise ROFR! 

Comments?


----------



## DougEMG

MapleGirl said:


> I just got an email from Shawn at Fidelity.  Disney has waived their ROFR and we can move forward with our SSR contract!  Woot!!
> 
> Disney Saratoga Springs
> 150 points - December Use Year
> 23 points left from 2012, all points 2013+
> $50/point
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract and negotiated price with buyer
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR



Congrats, nice to see that not everything is getting taken by ROFR.


----------



## DougEMG

Mickey Dreams said:


> Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR.  Contract was 200 pts, SSR, Dec UY, $55 per point, Buyer pays closing and dues for 2013 points, Contract had all 2012 points.  Submitted to Disney 2/25, heard from Disney on 3/14.  At least it was quick!



Sorry too hear that.  Looks like SSR is getting to be more popular with the direct buyers.


----------



## DannysMom

kenspidey said:
			
		

> It's what they are going for right now I am afraid... It's a sellers market it appears



You may be right.  Glad I bought last summer.  . I think I would be priced out if I were shopping now.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Wow, they seem to be inconsistent with the ROFR on SSR contracts. I haven't seen any activity on AKL being ROFR'd lately so I am crossing my fingers my contract goes through, but it is a Dec UY and has banked 2011 points...we will find out next Tues/Wed.


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

NHTikiBeckie said:
			
		

> Wow, they seem to be inconsistent with the ROFR on SSR contracts. I haven't seen any activity on AKL being ROFR'd lately so I am crossing my fingers my contract goes through, but it is a Dec UY and has banked 2011 points...we will find out next Tues/Wed.



We made it through this week with all 2012 pts.  Have faith...


----------



## Sandisw

Our BLT contract closed today!!!  Hopefully, it won't take that long for them to load the points into our membership.  Offer made on January 27th, sent to ROFR on January 28th, passed ROFR February 26th, received closing documents on March 5th, and closed today, March 14th.  46 days from offer to ownership!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sandisw said:


> Our BLT contract closed today!!!  Hopefully, it won't take that long for them to load the points into our membership.  Offer made on January 27th, sent to ROFR on January 28th, passed ROFR February 26th, received closing documents on March 5th, and closed today, March 14th.  46 days from offer to ownership!!!



Congratulations!

They did take a long time deciding that one.


----------



## Sandisw

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> They did take a long time deciding that one.



I know...I was nervous but so happy to have it!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Sandisw said:


> Our BLT contract closed today!!!  Hopefully, it won't take that long for them to load the points into our membership.  Offer made on January 27th, sent to ROFR on January 28th, passed ROFR February 26th, received closing documents on March 5th, and closed today, March 14th.  46 days from offer to ownership!!!



Congrats!  What a relief!  I feel like I have been waiting a month and its only been 10 days!  March has always been a long month for me - I think I made it worse this year

Keep us posted as to how long it takes to get the points loaded!


----------



## DrMomof3

The BCV contract that we are trying to buy went to Disney today.  I think it'll be a LONG month of waiting! 

Amanda


----------



## ottawagreg

We have survived the ROFR gauntlet at the House of Mouse!  After losing out on our first attempt, we were fortunate to have Mickey wave his right to purchase the contract.  Our new "home" is at the VWL.  The contract went to ROFR on 02/16 and we received notice that we are confirmed for closing on 03/12.  It was 150 points at $60, UY is June.  All 150 points allocated for 2014 available.  The last week I was thinking that we might not pass ROFR, but all that is done now and we feel blessed to have this in place going forward.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ottawagreg said:


> We have survived the ROFR gauntlet at the House of Mouse!  After losing out on our first attempt, we were fortunate to have Mickey wave his right to purchase the contract.  Our new "home" is at the VWL.  The contract went to ROFR on 02/16 and we received notice that we are confirmed for closing on 03/12.  It was 150 points at $60, UY is June.  All 150 points allocated for 2014 available.  The last week I was thinking that we might not pass ROFR, but all that is done now and we feel blessed to have this in place going forward.



Congratulations!  

We own 7 resorts, but VWL is absolutely our favorite!


----------



## Chokky

Disney took our contract  and took over 30 days to decide to take it on ROFR.

BCV 150 points loaded with Oct UY at $70 a point.

Sad now.

Chokky


----------



## disfanforlife

DrMomof3 said:


> The BCV contract that we are trying to buy went to Disney today.  I think it'll be a LONG month of waiting!
> 
> Amanda




That is good news!! Hope the month goes quickly for us both!


----------



## ozzie2131

Disney exercised its rofr on my bwv contract 150pts 55per march all 2013points. Bad disney.


----------



## dbs1228

ozzie2131 said:


> Disney exercised its rofr on my bwv contract 150pts 55per march all 2013points. Bad disney.



 Very bad Disney!  When did your contract get submitted? 

 I expect the same and have seen some other contracts I would have liked to try for but I can't - until I hear!  There is  a part of me that is thinking about waiting a month or 2 and see what happens with the market if I can hold out - I think we had bad timing!


----------



## kkolbusz1

I can feel the ulcer forming & i haven't even signed the papers. Ive been informed ill get them by tomorrow & im assuming they wont go to rofr until mon? I know there's no method to the madness but Out of all the Ssr ones that passed (i think there's 78, i quickly skimmed, could b more) only 5 have as many or pd more than what we offered. Majority have banked points as well. We are paying $63, 138-2012 150-sept uy. Do we have a pretty good fighting chance? Before we offered one of the reps said theyve been consistently passing from $61-$66, but last wk a $55, $57 & $58 & 1 $ 63 got taken.  I need some hope. I sure hope things dont get ugly after the 20th.


----------



## bobbiwoz

kkolbusz1 said:


> I can feel the ulcer forming & i haven't even signed the papers. Ive been informed ill get them by tomorrow & im assuming they wont go to rofr until mon? I know there's no method to the madness but Out of all the Ssr ones that passed (i think there's 78, i quickly skimmed, could b more) only 5 have as many or pd more than what we offered. Majority have banked points as well. We are paying $63, 138-2012 150-sept uy. Do we have a pretty good fighting chance? Before we offered one of the reps said theyve been consistently passing from $61-$66, but last wk a $55, $57 & $58 & 1 $ 63 got taken.  I need some hope. I sure hope things dont get ugly after the 20th.



It seems to me that you should be safe.  You would have 138 to use before September, so that's not "loaded" no banked points and a high enough price.


----------



## nunzia

Isn't ROFR only supposed to last 30 days max? Submitted 2/14 and nothing heard yet..(of course with Feb being a short month its been less than 30 days so I guess we'll hear soon?) At this point I don't know what I wish since I got my waitlist VGC, and already used them and paid for them.


----------



## puffkin

kkolbusz1 said:


> I can feel the ulcer forming & i haven't even signed the papers. Ive been informed ill get them by tomorrow & im assuming they wont go to rofr until mon? I know there's no method to the madness but Out of all the Ssr ones that passed (i think there's 78, i quickly skimmed, could b more) only 5 have as many or pd more than what we offered. Majority have banked points as well. We are paying $63, 138-2012 150-sept uy. Do we have a pretty good fighting chance? Before we offered one of the reps said theyve been consistently passing from $61-$66, but last wk a $55, $57 & $58 & 1 $ 63 got taken.  I need some hope. I sure hope things dont get ugly after the 20th.



I don't think there is a rhyme or reason.  We got through in Feb with a $48 SSR, where others get pulled at much higher prices.  The good thing about SSR is there is so much inventory, it shouldn't take long to find another contract you like if this one gets taken.


----------



## DrMomof3

Reading about all the contracts that Disney has taken recently, I'm a little nervous now.  But I figure there's nothing I can do about it anyway so we just have to go with the flow and see what happens!

Amanda


----------



## zippingalong

zippingalong said:


> Faxed back the contract today.
> 
> HHI 210 points.  June UY.
> 39 banked  '12s and all forward.
> Buyer pays closing and fees (Fidelity)
> 
> $41 per point.  With all fees, it comes out to $45 and change.
> We shall see about this one.



Disney bought my contract back today.


----------



## psac

nunzia said:


> Isn't ROFR only supposed to last 30 days max? Submitted 2/14 and nothing heard yet..(of course with Feb being a short month its been less than 30 days so I guess we'll hear soon?) At this point I don't know what I wish since I got my waitlist VGC, and already used them and paid for them.



I would call your broker.  Hopefully someone can verify, but I was under the impression that they did have only 30 days to legally invoke their right.


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

Has anyone seen a cash flow analysis of ROFR from Disneys point of view anywhere in these boards?  I think that there are cash implications based on who (buyer or seller) pays maintenance fees but I am sure that I am not the first to ask this. Can someone throw me a link?


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

Part II.

Assuming that Disney already has the cash from the mf being paid earlier in the calendar year than the property sale.


----------



## CarolMN

AppleDisneyDad said:


> Has anyone seen a cash flow analysis of ROFR from Disneys point of view anywhere in these boards?  I think that there are cash implications based on who (buyer or seller) pays maintenance fees but I am sure that I am not the first to ask this. Can someone throw me a link?


Isn't one AFAIK.   Have never seen one anywhere on the internet.


----------



## nunzia

So I wrote the resale place and asked if there was any news and YES..Disney waived ROFR 3/13...(ok and why did I have to ask about it before being notified?) Anyway..resale VGC March use year, $108 a point, 125 points. 12 points this use year all 2014 and going forward..course these are restricted points.


----------



## Micah008

Our very first contract submitted to ROFR today. (2 full weeks after initial offer was sent)


Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15)


----------



## Disneydonnam

Our paper work was submitted yesterday.  250 points at BLT for $83 per point.


----------



## bwvBound

nunzia said:


> So I wrote the resale place and asked if there was any news and YES..Disney waived ROFR 3/13..


Yeah!  Glad for you!


----------



## toniosmom

Disneydonnam said:


> Our paper work was submitted yesterday.  250 points at BLT for $83 per point.



Which UY?  I'm waiting on a Dec UY, but it was just submitted last week, so I've got a while yet.


----------



## lionqueen

We have jumped back into the resale pool after a 2 year hiatus!  We just got an offer on a SSR contract accepted.  After looking at the numbers off of this post I had told myself we wouldn't buy anything for more than $60 per point.  Well we settled on a 160 point contract with a December UY at $68.75 pp.  More than I thought we'd be willing to do but it was nicely loaded with 160 banked 2011 points, 160 2012 points and forward with seller paying closing costs and 2013 MF.  We are paying the $195 administrator fee. Hoping the loaded contract won't raise eyebrows at the ROFR desk!!  Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Breyean

nunzia said:


> So I wrote the resale place and asked if there was any news and YES..Disney waived ROFR 3/13...(ok and why did I have to ask about it before being notified?) Anyway..resale VGC March use year, $108 a point, 125 points. 12 points this use year all 2014 and going forward..course these are restricted points.



Great news. Now you have a boatload of points with these and the ones you just got direct!


----------



## DrMomof3

Sorry that I never wrote our contract info that was sent to ROFR on Wednesday:

160 points BCV August UY $68 per point.  All 2013 points.  Buyers pays MF and closing costs.

Amanda


----------



## silmarg

silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5)

Listed at $60
1/29AM - Offered $50
1/29PM - Countered $55
1/29 - Agreed upon $52.50
2/1 - Contract Recieved
2/4 - Contract Signed
2/5 - Sent to DVD for ROFR.
2/26 - Passed ROFR
3/8 - Contracts rec'd
3/9 Contracts mailed
3/15 Closing completed

All that is left is making into the DVC system


----------



## lorenni

toniosmom said:
			
		

> Which UY?  I'm waiting on a Dec UY, but it was just submitted last week, so I've got a while yet.



If this is the same one my sister was looking at its a feb UY and no points available until 2015. Hence the low price.


----------



## Disneydonnam

toniosmom said:


> Which UY?  I'm waiting on a Dec UY, but it was just submitted last week, so I've got a while yet.



It is a Feb use year.


----------



## thptrek

Disneydonnam said:
			
		

> It is a Feb use year.



Good luck with that one. I got picked up with a $95 BLT contract but was loaded and was Dec use year. I'm currently waiting on Disney for a March UY contract at $90. Sure seems the rofr monster is hungry.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

Finally convinced DH to take the plunge and buy DVC!  Our contract was sent to Disney on Wednesday 3/13 for ROFR.  

Animal Kingdom Villas; June UY; 106 points coming on 6/1/13 and 150 points coming on 6/1/14. Priced at $65 per point.


----------



## Disneydonnam

thptrek said:


> Good luck with that one. I got picked up with a $95 BLT contract but was loaded and was Dec use year. I'm currently waiting on Disney for a March UY contract at $90. Sure seems the rofr monster is hungry.



Thank You.  When we put our offer in they had no 2013 and 2014 points left.  They accepted offer and then we were notified they were cancelling a reservation. The 2013 year had 56 points and then all of 2014. Good Luck with yours.


----------



## dbs1228

Disneydonnam said:


> Thank You.  When we put our offer in they had no 2013 and 2014 points left.  They accepted offer and then we were notified they were cancelling a reservation. The 2013 year had 56 points and then all of 2014. Good Luck with yours.



Thats a NICE surprise!  Good luck!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Thank You.


dbs1228 said:


> Thats a NICE surprise!  Good luck!


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted on 3/14

SSR 222 total points June UY, seller pays MFs and buyer pays combined closing

There are actually 2 separate contracts. The details are:

40 pts - 40 banked 2012, 40 2013 and forward, $60/pt

182 pts - 135 banked 2012, 182 2013 and forward, $53/pt

In total I am getting 397 2013 points (175 banked from 2012)


----------



## TinkTatoo

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Finally convinced DH to take the plunge and buy DVC!  Our contract was sent to Disney on Wednesday 3/13 for ROFR.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Villas; June UY; 106 points coming on 6/1/13 and 150 points coming on 6/1/14. Priced at $65 per point.



You just beat me to that contract, I think I called about it not long after you did so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you pass ROFR


----------



## fordchevyguy

Passed about a week ago.     I bought 150 BWV April UY,  149 points in 2012 and all points thereafter.   I paid asking price of $68


----------



## cm8

fordchevyguy said:


> Passed about a week ago.     I bought 150 BWV April UY,  149 points in 2012 and all points thereafter.   I paid asking price of $68



Congrats


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

TinkTatoo said:


> You just beat me to that contract, I think I called about it not long after you did so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you pass ROFR



Thanks for the pixie dust!  

Looks like there is new stuff at AKV often so I am sure something similar will come up!  I am still learning about this UY thing and banking points, I hope a June UY is good for us if we get it!  I am the type of person who plans things far out so I am sure we will be fine.

Once I hear something on ROFR I will update my info.


----------



## DisneyDiana

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Thanks for the pixie dust!
> 
> Looks like there is new stuff at AKV often so I am sure something similar will come up!  I am still learning about this UY thing and banking points, I hope a June UY is good for us if we get it!  I am the type of person who plans things far out so I am sure we will be fine.
> 
> Once I hear something on ROFR I will update my info.



These contracts are going fast . One popped up this morning but already had an offer on it by the time I decided to call .


----------



## TinkTatoo

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Thanks for the pixie dust!
> 
> Looks like there is new stuff at AKV often so I am sure something similar will come up!  I am still learning about this UY thing and banking points, I hope a June UY is good for us if we get it!  I am the type of person who plans things far out so I am sure we will be fine.
> 
> Once I hear something on ROFR I will update my info.



We've already got a June UY so it would have worked for us. We're in Ireland so have to plan vacations well in advance and mainly travel in July / August and June works well for that.


----------



## mac_tlc

WHEW!!! Over 25 pages of posts in the last month. Lots of ROFR activity too. Latest update should be on the first page in a few minutes.

mac_tlc


----------



## disfanforlife

Received notice today that our offer has gone to Disney for ROFR. BWV 100 points September UY $70. No 2012 points but all going forward available.


----------



## dbs1228

mac_tlc said:


> WHEW!!! Over 25 pages of posts in the last month. Lots of ROFR activity too. Latest update should be on the first page in a few minutes.
> 
> mac_tlc



Thank you for doing this - It must have been a challenge!  We appreciate your hard work!


----------



## cz4ever

mac_tlc said:


> WHEW!!! Over 25 pages of posts in the last month. Lots of ROFR activity too. Latest update should be on the first page in a few minutes.
> 
> mac_tlc



Thank you for all your work keeping this up to date!


----------



## bobbiwoz

cz4ever said:


> Thank you for all your work keeping this up to date!



Yes, thank you!


----------



## Snowmiser

Well, we are almost official - just waiting on our member number and package.  I am still surprised at how easy resale was.  This board really helped since I went in with realistic expectations and was pleasantly surprised with how quickly everything came together.  Thank you to everyone who shares their experiences here - it was a huge help to me!  I know that it's not always this easy, but I'm grateful that we are where we are.  Here is our timeline so far:

2/11:  Offer made and accepted - 200 BWV (Mar), $56/pt., 4 banked from 
'12, all '13 and '14
2/12: Contracts received
2/13: Signed contracts returned to broker and submitted for ROFR
3/05: Passed ROFR
3/08: Closing documents received
3/11: Signed closing documents and check sent overnight mail
3/15: Seller signed contracts received by title company and we closed!

I can't wait for my first official DVC welcome home!

Good luck to everyone looking and waiting for that perfect, magical contract!


----------



## kenspidey

Congrats .... And such a great deal too ... Please post when you get your letter. I am right behind you..


----------



## kenly777

Just noting that I was pleasantly surprised with receiving my membership letter from Disney on 3/11 (full packet received on 3/15). Closed on 2/25, so only two weeks. First reservation already booked


----------



## rojen

ROFR monster got me today.  SSR 200 OCTUY.  322 2012 points and all forward.  Seller pays closing, Buyer 2013 MF.  $55 per point.  Picked a bad time to start my resale purchase.  

Wish people hadn't been conned into getting on waitlists for the direct price increase.  One born every minute I guess.


----------



## cm8

rojen said:


> ROFR monster got me today.  SSR 200 OCTUY.  322 2012 points and all forward.  Seller pays closing, Buyer 2013 MF.  $55 per point.  Picked a bad time to start my resale purchase.
> 
> Wish people hadn't been conned into getting on waitlists for the direct price increase.  One born every minute I guess.



Don't give up, keep trying, there are a lot of SSR points out there for resale. 



Congrats on your Purchase Snowmiser


----------



## mac_tlc

dbs1228 said:


> Thank you for doing this - It must have been a challenge!  We appreciate your hard work!





cz4ever said:


> Thank you for all your work keeping this up to date!





bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, thank you!




Your welcome . I'm getting better and better at it ... I need to do it every couple weeks to make it more "current". This past month we were in Florida for two weeks, hence the longer-than-usual time between updates.

mac_tlc


----------



## DisneyDiana

Yes, thank you so much. It has really helped me educate myself with the resale market. I snapped up a small 75 point contract for VWL today. It is exactly what I was looking for and I am thrilled!    August UY, 75 pts. at  VWL, all points coming on 8-1-13. Paid asking price $70 pp. May be a lot but this is what I have been looking for 
for months.


----------



## wordwitt

I also just paid a lot per point for a small BWV contract, and was just sent to ROFR today.  But it was what I was looking for.  My happiness is tempered somewhat by the fact that it looks like the seller is selling b/c a spouse passed away.  I know this happens all the time, but it kind of got to me.


----------



## DisneyDiana

wordwitt said:


> I also just paid a lot per point for a small BWV contract, and was just sent to ROFR today.  But it was what I was looking for.  My happiness is tempered somewhat by the fact that it looks like the seller is selling b/c a spouse passed away.  I know this happens all the time, but it kind of got to me.


Yeah, that would get to me too. I hope the people are just selling mine because they have too many points. That is what I am telling myself anyway. At least I figure paying quite a bit more than some may help with ROFR. Good luck.


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

AppleDisneyDad said:


> Just heard back
> 
> AKV 160 pts @ 65 pp,  all 12, 13, 14 pts. Seller pays 2013 mf and closing, buyer pays $195 admin fee
> 
> Sub 2/13, passed 3/12



Would have sent a PM but post count is not high enough.


----------



## wordwitt

AppleDisneyDad said:


> Would have sent a PM but post count is not high enough.



I would actually love to own at AK one of these days.  I'm sure you'll make good use of it.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

We passed ROFR! SSR $45 pp 150 points no points until 2014 buyer pays admin fee and closing seller pays 2013 mf submitted 2/27 and found out today


----------



## Hunclemarco

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR $45 pp 150 points no points until 2014 buyer pays admin fee and closing seller pays 2013 mf submitted 2/27 and found out today



Congratulations ... My contract went in the same day, hope i get some good news today


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR $45 pp 150 points no points until 2014 buyer pays admin fee and closing seller pays 2013 mf submitted 2/27 and found out today



Congrats!!!!! Which company are you using? I submitted 2/23 and am dying to hear!!!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Hunclemarco said:


> Congratulations ... My contract went in the same day, hope i get some good news today



Thank you. Good luck!



NHTikiBeckie said:


> Congrats!!!!! Which company are you using? I submitted 2/23 and am dying to hear!!!



Fidelity. Good luck!


----------



## MapleGirl

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR $45 pp 150 points no points until 2014 buyer pays admin fee and closing seller pays 2013 mf submitted 2/27 and found out today



Congratulations!  That's a great deal.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

MapleGirl said:


> Congratulations!  That's a great deal.



Thank you, yours was too!


----------



## MapleGirl

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Thank you, yours was too!



Thanks.  We're pretty excited.  Just waiting on the closing docs now.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

That is a great deal! We are using TTS so I hope they find out on Tuesdays as well!


----------



## Meggysmum

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We passed ROFR! SSR $45 pp 150 points no points until 2014 buyer pays admin fee and closing seller pays 2013 mf submitted 2/27 and found out today



Congrats!  Can I ask what UY as I am wwaiting on an SSR going through ROFR at the minute and they seem to be grabbing some UYs.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Meggysmum said:


> Congrats!  Can I ask what UY as I am wwaiting on an SSR going through ROFR at the minute and they seem to be grabbing some UYs.



Thank you. August UY


----------



## michelleiada

kenspidey said:
			
		

> It's what they are going for right now I am afraid... It's a sellers market it appears



I paid $68 per point for a loaded BCV contract.  We closed this past September.  Don't let them fool you....listing prices are very inflated. I paid more than $10 less per point than what the seller was asking for!


----------



## dbs1228

michelleiada said:


> I paid $68 per point for a loaded BCV contract.  We closed this past September.  Don't let them fool you....listing prices are very inflated. I paid more than $10 less per point than what the seller was asking for!



A LOT has changed since Sept. actually since  mid Feb. supply and demand, disney is raising prices on all properties and are ROFR contracts back resales are being bought within hours on the market very different from Sept!


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

YES!!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!

We passed ROFR! Phew...I can finally relax now 

Submitted 2/23
Passed 3/19

100 AKV pts, UY Dec, $65, 74 2011 pts, 100, 2012 pts, 100 2013 pts. Buyer pays closing and MFs.

I am sooooo excited!


----------



## jenbelles

NHTikiBeckie said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!
> 
> We passed ROFR! Phew...I can finally relax now
> 
> Submitted 2/23
> Passed 3/19
> 
> 100 AKV pts, UY Dec, $65, 74 2011 pts, 100, 2012 pts, 100 2013 pts. Buyer pays closing and MFs.
> 
> I am sooooo excited!



Congrats!!!!  I've been on the look out for your post!!!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

NHTikiBeckie said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!
> 
> We passed ROFR! Phew...I can finally relax now
> 
> Submitted 2/23
> Passed 3/19
> 
> 100 AKV pts, UY Dec, $65, 74 2011 pts, 100, 2012 pts, 100 2013 pts. Buyer pays closing and MFs.
> 
> I am sooooo excited!



Congrats!


----------



## wordwitt

Those are some great deals.  Just goes to show you how fickle the Mouse is.


----------



## puffkin

NHTikiBeckie said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!
> 
> We passed ROFR! Phew...I can finally relax now
> 
> Submitted 2/23
> Passed 3/19
> 
> 100 AKV pts, UY Dec, $65, 74 2011 pts, 100, 2012 pts, 100 2013 pts. Buyer pays closing and MFs.
> 
> I am sooooo excited!



Congrats, I was hoping to hear from you soon too!  I think you got a good deal and know how long you were looking


----------



## Brian Noble

> Just goes to show you how fickle the Mouse is.


Mouse?  Maybe not.


----------



## wordwitt

Brian Noble said:


> Mouse?  Maybe not.




Ha.  I'm new here.  Didn't mean to besmirch the Mouse's name.


----------



## dbs1228

Congratulations!  So it does not appear that they have ROFR any AKV contracts yet??  I know they are actively selling it so that does make sense.  I think anyone buying resale for AKV should not be worried about disney exercising their ROFR.


----------



## Kidanifan08

NHTikiBeckie said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay!
> 
> We passed ROFR! Phew...I can finally relax now
> 
> Submitted 2/23
> Passed 3/19
> 
> 100 AKV pts, UY Dec, $65, 74 2011 pts, 100, 2012 pts, 100 2013 pts. Buyer pays closing and MFs.
> 
> I am sooooo excited!



Told 'ya that you didn't have anything to worry about!  Congrats and enjoy your AKV "home".  Hopefully you'll be using your points within the next few weeks!  TTS is quick with their closings, as long as the seller gets their paperwork back quickly.


----------



## gopfans

We just heard today that our AKV add on passed!  225 pts, Oct UY, no 2012 points, all 2013 and forward points, $64pp


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Kidanifan08 said:


> Told 'ya that you didn't have anything to worry about!  Congrats and enjoy your AKV "home".  Hopefully you'll be using your points within the next few weeks!  TTS is quick with their closings, as long as the seller gets their paperwork back quickly.



Thanks!! I'm hoping it all goes fast so I can make some reservations! We are hoping to go to HHI in the fall with those banked points! Can't wait!!


----------



## Grupp

Just found out today we passed. OKW 300 points (Dec) $55, 182 2012 points all 13 and 14 points. Buyer paying closing and 2013 fees. Submitted 2/25/13.

Gary


----------



## dbs1228

Grupp said:


> Just found out today we passed. OKW 300 points (Dec) $55, 182 2012 points all 13 and 14 points. Buyer paying closing and 2013 fees. Submitted 2/25/13.
> 
> Gary



Awesome deal  Enjoy those points!


----------



## DougEMG

Grupp said:


> Just found out today we passed. OKW 300 points (Dec) $55, 182 2012 points all 13 and 14 points. Buyer paying closing and 2013 fees. Submitted 2/25/13.
> 
> Gary



Congrats, especially on getting a OKW contract through


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

dbs1228 said:


> Congratulations!  So it does not appear that they have ROFR any AKV contracts yet??  I know they are actively selling it so that does make sense.  I think anyone buying resale for AKV should not be worried about disney exercising their ROFR.



Generally I believe you are correct, but I believe they took 3 contracts last month. Seems like no one is completely safe.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted today 2/25
> 
> AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 banked 2011 points, 160 2012 points and all 160 going forward.  Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.



Just found out we passed


----------



## cm8

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out we passed



 Home


----------



## psac

Joey7295 said:


> Originally Posted by Joey7295
> Submitted today 2/25
> 
> AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 banked 2011 points, 160 2012 points and all 160 going forward. Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.
> 
> Just found out we passed



We submitted the same terms except no 2011 points on the same day, haven't heard back yet. Sure hoping this is a good sign for us. Congrats on yours!


----------



## dbs1228

AppleDisneyDad said:


> Generally I believe you are correct, but I believe they took 3 contracts last month. Seems like no one is completely safe.



I did not see or hear that any were taken I was just going by the updated ROFR'd in this thread and it shows none were taken back - I also know only a small fraction of sales get posted here!


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out we passed



Congrats with getting one through finally


----------



## chasshan

So excited! 

Received closing docs on 3/15; faxed signature pages and sent wire transfer payment 3/19. Just waiting to hear back now.

This was for BWV, 350 points, $67 pp; 350 for 2012, 2013 and moving forward.
April UY.

I'll post entire timeline as soon as everything is final.

I am so anxious to make that first  reservation and hoping to find availability for grand villa in Jan. 2014.  

Congats to all recent posts who have passed ROFR! It's a wonderful feeling, isn't it?
Shanna


----------



## CPTJAK

Just submitted BWV contract to Disney $64 per point MF and Closing paid by me.  150 points March Use Year (150 for 2013 forward).


----------



## MickeyFan612

I waited til points were in hand before posting as I did not want to jinx!  Points were loaded in account today-)

350 VWL $50/ point 350-2012, 350-2013 buyer pay closing & 195 fee and seller pay 2013 maint fees!

Timeline:

Jan. 3- offer accepted
Jan. 8th contracts signed and submitted
Feb. 12th passed ROFR
Feb. 20th closing documents approved(payment sent)
March 6 was notified purchase would be completed within 2-4 weeks
March 20th still no member number but I received my deed in the mail and w/ it Disney was able to locate my contract-)

Long process but so happy to own at VWL-)


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> I waited til points were in hand before posting as I did not want to jinx!  Points were loaded in account today-)
> 
> 350 VWL $50/ point 350-2012, 350-2013 buyer pay closing & 195 fee and seller pay 2013 maint fees!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Jan. 3- offer accepted
> Jan. 8th contracts signed and submitted
> Feb. 12th passed ROFR
> Feb. 20th closing documents approved(payment sent)
> March 6 was notified purchase would be completed within 2-4 weeks
> March 20th still no member number but I received my deed in the mail and w/ it Disney was able to locate my contract-)
> 
> Long process but so happy to own at VWL-)



That's a very nice contract for VWL, congrats


----------



## jcotten

Found out on 3/13 our BLT contact passed rofr  , was submitted 2/20 at $88pp , now waiting on closing


----------



## psac

psac said:


> We submitted the same terms except no 2011 points on the same day, haven't heard back yet. Sure hoping this is a good sign for us. Congrats on yours!



Just found out we passed. Woo hoo!  

AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 2012 points, 160 2013 points, and all 160 going forward. Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.  Submitted 2/25, passed 3/21.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

CPTJAK said:


> Just submitted BWV contract to Disney $64 per point MF and Closing paid by me.  150 points March Use Year (150 for 2013 forward).



Ours is almost like yours! BWV $65 Per Pt. Closing paid by us and a split on the MF(seller borrowed a few pts from 2013) UY June...150pt contract.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Got notice today...Disney waived ROFR... Continuing on to closing!  

SSR August UY 55 points $60 per point, 2014 forward. Buyer pays closing and Admin. fee.  No MF till 2014.


----------



## dbs1228

Hunclemarco said:


> Got notice today...Disney waived ROFR... Continuing on to closing!
> 
> SSR August UY 55 points $60 per point, 2014 forward. Buyer pays closing and Admin. fee.  No MF till 2014.



Awesome and welcome back/home   Very exciting!


----------



## cz4ever

MickeyFan612 said:


> I waited til points were in hand before posting as I did not want to jinx!  Points were loaded in account today-)
> 
> 350 VWL $50/ point 350-2012, 350-2013 buyer pay closing & 195 fee and seller pay 2013 maint fees!



Congrats - great deal!  Given the 195 fee, I assume this was from Fidelity?




jcotten said:


> Found out on 3/13 our BLT contact passed rofr  , was submitted 2/20 at $88pp , now waiting on closing



Good luck!  



psac said:


> Just found out we passed. Woo hoo!
> 
> AKV 160 points December UY - $60/point. 160 2012 points, 160 2013 points, and all 160 going forward. Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.  Submitted 2/25, passed 3/21.



Woohoo!  Nice deal and glad it passed!  



Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Ours is almost like yours! BWV $65 Per Pt. Closing paid by us and a split on the MF(seller borrowed a few pts from 2013) UY June...150pt contract.



Hope it clears!  



Hunclemarco said:


> Got notice today...Disney waived ROFR... Continuing on to closing!
> 
> SSR August UY 55 points $60 per point, 2014 forward. Buyer pays closing and Admin. fee.  No MF till 2014.



Woot!  Congrats and enjoy the points (in a while)!


----------



## CPTJAK

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Ours is almost like yours! BWV $65 Per Pt. Closing paid by us and a split on the MF(seller borrowed a few pts from 2013) UY June...150pt contract.



Good Luck, when did it go to disney?


----------



## MickeyFan612

It was Fidelity- I think I got this deal right under the wire!
A week later and I don't think it would have passed


----------



## thptrek

jcotten said:


> Found out on 3/13 our BLT contact passed rofr  , was submitted 2/20 at $88pp , now waiting on closing



Now I'm hoping my contract passes for BLT. I'm about 10 days behind you.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

CPTJAK said:


> Good Luck, when did it go to disney?



It went to Disney yesterday! I still have a while to go before I know if it passed or not.


----------



## Scotch

jcotten said:
			
		

> Found out on 3/13 our BLT contact passed rofr  , was submitted 2/20 at $88pp , now waiting on closing



Congrats!  Could you share the other details -- use year, banked points if any, who paid what fees, etc.?


----------



## disneysled

disneysled said:


> Pretty nervous - our first contract sent over for rofr - not sure what Disney is thinking with the huge price increases coming but hope it doesn't bring on a surge of exercising rofr!
> 
> VB 150 pts - $38 all 2012, 2013 points Buyer paying closing & 2013 mf.   Wish us luck - we may need it!



Well found out today (3/22) Disney took our contract  Pretty sad but I guess we'll keep looking.


----------



## jcotten

thptrek said:


> Now I'm hoping my contract passes for BLT. I'm about 10 days behind you.



Hope so, Good Luck!


----------



## jcotten

Scotch said:


> Congrats!  Could you share the other details -- use year, banked points if any, who paid what fees, etc.?



Sure thing, we paid 2013 fees plus closing costs,500 pts, uy sept , 240 2012 available points, no banked ,started to ask seller to pay some closing , but I understand that better chance of passing rofr if buyer pays, not sure it it is true but didn't want to take any chances


----------



## zgirlz

Contract sent to Disney on the 14th, today received email from realtor stating they were contacted by Disney and that we had more banked points available than we had signed contract for. So they wanted us to revise contract with new numbers. The question I have is has anyone else been through this and can I get my hopes up that Disney will pass on rofr once they get the correct numbers? Otherwise why would Disney care if the were taking it back? Just hoping on my part


----------



## dbs1228

zgirlz said:


> Contract sent to Disney on the 14th, today received email from realtor stating they were contacted by Disney and that we had more banked points available than we had signed contract for. So they wanted us to revise contract with new numbers. The question I have is has anyone else been through this and can I get my hopes up that Disney will pass on rofr once they get the correct numbers? Otherwise why would Disney care if the were taking it back? Just hoping on my part



Not sure of the answer but I would certainly be asking my broker that question and asking why the numbers are not right - that is what they are getting paid to do!!!!!!!!!  They are now holding up the process of your contract.  Good luck let us know what happens


----------



## zgirlz

Broker stated they did check with Disney prior to submitting and were given a different number then original contract so we did go through a resigning, now Disney contacted them with this new number which is a better number for us! Broker told us it is up to Disney if they want to pick it up at this point or to have us resubmit. We sent the resigned papers back right away, now just have to wait. This is our second try, first one was taken by Disney.


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

zgirlz said:


> Broker stated they did check with Disney prior to submitting and were given a different number then original contract so we did go through a resigning, now Disney contacted them with this new number which is a better number for us! Broker told us it is up to Disney if they want to pick it up at this point or to have us resubmit. We sent the resigned papers back right away, now just have to wait. This is our second try, first one was taken by Disney.



This same thing happened to me.  Started with 44 '12 points.  Ended with 160 for the original price.


----------



## dbs1228

zgirlz said:


> Broker stated they did check with Disney prior to submitting and were given a different number then original contract so we did go through a resigning, now Disney contacted them with this new number which is a better number for us! Broker told us it is up to Disney if they want to pick it up at this point or to have us resubmit. We sent the resigned papers back right away, now just have to wait. This is our second try, first one was taken by Disney.



Well that is good if it was Disney's error then the contract should pick up where it left off and you lost no time.  I just never have heard of that happening and I would have thought the sellers would have known exactly how many points they had (unless they did know and disney said differently? - but for both the sellers and Disney to have incorrect point account seems strange!  GOOD LUCK hope you pass right through!


----------



## quandrea

I'm helping friends with a first time resale offer.  If they are looking at OKW and SSR contracts with all or most of current use year points and all of next use year points in tact how much is a reasonable offer?  I see that OKW has passed as low as $52 and SSR has passed for $50 and even $48.  Woudl they get by ROFR with those kind of numbers?


----------



## lodge

quandrea said:


> I'm helping friends with a first time resale offer.  If they are looking at OKW and SSR contracts with all or most of current use year points and all of next use year points in tact how much is a reasonable offer?  I see that OKW has passed as low as $52 and SSR has passed for $50 and even $48.  Woudl they get by ROFR with those kind of numbers?



I wish we had the system figured out for what is taken by ROFR. Sometimes those taken are surprisingly high or those not, low.


----------



## bobbiwoz

You have to find an owner willing to take those low offers.  I think you show the person interested in buying the first page of this thread, and talk it over with them.  Size of contract does have a bearing on price.


----------



## quandrea

bobbiwoz said:


> You have to find an owner willing to take those low offers.  I think you show the person interested in buying the first page of this thread, and talk it over with them.  Size of contract does have a bearing on price.



Am I right in saying, the more points, the lower the price per point?  They are looking for 150 to 250 points.


----------



## kkolbusz1

quandrea said:


> Am I right in saying, the more points, the lower the price per point?  They are looking for 150 to 250 points.



IVe been asking the brokers. Julie at resalebydvc says theyre consistantly selling for $61-$66/pp. Theyre getting rofr'd in the high 50's lower 60s. Just asked kin this morning,  he said one got taken back at $62. I read another got taken back on the 11th at $64.50. We offered $3 over asking price cause we felt $60pp was too low & were willing to pay more. Imo anything in the 50s will get taken now. Theres nothing listed for that low & especially with the prices going up direct i could guess that resales would potentially go up slightly.


----------



## silmarg

I guess it depends on your patience if you want to test the low end of the market. 

Alternatively, if you find the perfect contract, there is no sin in paying a couple dollars more to add a dose of certainty to the deal.


----------



## ELMC

quandrea said:


> I'm helping friends with a first time resale offer.  If they are looking at OKW and SSR contracts with all or most of current use year points and all of next use year points in tact how much is a reasonable offer?  I see that OKW has passed as low as $52 and SSR has passed for $50 and even $48.  Woudl they get by ROFR with those kind of numbers?



I'm all for trying to get a good deal, but this is not the time.  These numbers are very deceiving as the market has completely changed since contracts were passing at those rates.  Demand is higher, ROFR activity is indirectly pushing prices up and buyers are being more aggressive.  If you're looking for a bargain, I wouldn't buy in this marketplace.  If you're looking to get a contract, I would go in bidding around $55 per point on SSR and $52 on OKW and prepare to get either outbid or negotiated up.  Good luck.


----------



## dbs1228

If I had known 3 weeks ago what I do today I would have upped our offer by at least 6.00PP over asking just to hope we will pass - too late now just wait and see!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> I'm all for trying to get a good deal, but this is not the time.  These numbers are very deceiving as the market has completely changed since contracts were passing at those rates.  Demand is higher, ROFR activity is indirectly pushing prices up and buyers are being more aggressive.  If you're looking for a bargain, I wouldn't buy in this marketplace.  If you're looking to get a contract, I would go in bidding around $55 per point on SSR and $52 on OKW and prepare to get either outbid or negotiated up.  Good luck.



Yeah, a completely different market then a year ago.  Since last summer resale prices have been going up. A lot more stripped contracts on the market as well.


----------



## zgirlz

AppleDisneyDad said:


> This same thing happened to me.  Started with 44 '12 points.  Ended with 160 for the original price.



Does that mean rofr was waived on yours?


----------



## Missyrose

DougEMG said:


> Yeah, a completely different market then a year ago.  Since last summer resale prices have been going up. A lot more stripped contracts on the market as well.



I think people finally figured out that stripped contracts don't get as devalued as they should on the resale market, so why not use every last point you can before selling?


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

zgirlz said:


> Does that mean rofr was waived on yours?



Yes.  I had a nervous couple weeks.   I had paid pretty high per point but the seller was  paying closing & mf.  It is my recent AK contract on page 1.


----------



## JVL1018

We offered on Feb 22 and were notified that we passed ROFR on March 19th.

54 HH points September use year, just 28 points coming Sept 2013, 54 points coming 9/2014.
We paid asking price of $60.
This was the perfect amount we needed to add on to our HHI points, and in our use year, so I wasn't chancing on losing them.


----------



## jcotten

Missyrose said:


> I think people finally figured out that stripped contracts don't get as devalued as they should on the resale market, so why not use every last point you can before selling?



Good point, after just going through the process of picking a contract to make an offer on ,seems that the loaded contracts are going faster,but if someone is not in a hurry ,I would not blame them


----------



## BWV Dreamin

ELMC said:


> I'm all for trying to get a good deal, but this is not the time.  These numbers are very deceiving as the market has completely changed since contracts were passing at those rates.  Demand is higher, ROFR activity is indirectly pushing prices up and buyers are being more aggressive.  If you're looking for a bargain, I wouldn't buy in this marketplace.  If you're looking to get a contract, I would go in bidding around $55 per point on SSR and $52 on OKW and prepare to get either outbid or negotiated up.  Good luck.



This logic is not going to work now. Since the changes have been announced, there is a frenzy for resale contracts. And in the back of at least my mind, I think people of worried about the next step, which is more resale restrictions. With grandfathering most likely happening, I think people do not want to wait any longer to get those resale contracts.


----------



## cm8

JVL1018 said:


> We offered on Feb 22 and were notified that we passed ROFR on March 19th.
> 
> 54 HH points September use year, just 28 points coming Sept 2013, 54 points coming 9/2014.
> We paid asking price of $60.
> This was the perfect amount we needed to add on to our HHI points, and in our use year, so I wasn't chancing on losing them.


Congratulations



BWV Dreamin said:


> This logic is not going to work now. *Since the changes have been announced, there is a frenzy for resale contracts. And in the back of at least my mind, I think people of worried about the next step, which is more resale restrictions.* With grandfathering most likely happening, I think people do not want to wait any longer to get those resale contracts.



Are there any new "changes" since March of 2011


----------



## wordwitt

JVL1018 said:


> We offered on Feb 22 and were notified that we passed ROFR on March 19th.
> 
> 54 HH points September use year, just 28 points coming Sept 2013, 54 points coming 9/2014.
> We paid asking price of $60.
> This was the perfect amount we needed to add on to our HHI points, and in our use year, so I wasn't chancing on losing them.



I have a 90 point HHI contract that just went to Disney on Friday.  Not wanting to lose it, I offered asking price of $57/point.  It is a loaded contract and ideal for us.  I did feel funny about paying that much, but we are happy with the overall price and the maintenance fees, which are pretty reasonable on 90 points even at HII.


----------



## ELMC

BWV Dreamin said:


> This logic is not going to work now. Since the changes have been announced, there is a frenzy for resale contracts. And in the back of at least my mind, I think people of worried about the next step, which is more resale restrictions. With grandfathering most likely happening, I think people do not want to wait any longer to get those resale contracts.



Well I did say "prepare to get outbid or negotiated up".  My recent experience suggests that this strategy still works.  I think it's irresponsible for me to say "go in offering to pay full asking price plus all fees".  That's tantamount to advocating that someone throw their money out the window.  While I agree with you that there is definitely increased activity in the resale market, I don't think it's necessary to go in at full offering price unless the contract is under priced or has a third year of points.


----------



## DougEMG

Missyrose said:


> I think people finally figured out that stripped contracts don't get as devalued as they should on the resale market, so why not use every last point you can before selling?



Agree..if I was selling I'd definitely sell a stripped contract.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Agree..if I was selling I'd definitely sell a stripped contract.



I think that stripped contracts have one advantage that we are overlooking, and that pertains to cash flow.  Sure, buying a loaded contract and renting out the points will net the lowest cost, but some people don't have the desire to rent out points and others might not have that extra cash on hand to lay out upon closing.  So while from a strict dollars and cents perspective loaded contracts are the best bet, buying a stripped contract has advantages which I have overlooked in the past.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

No one is saying to offer full price on resales listing. But offering rediculously low offers is not going to get you the contract anymore. 

Yes I was told more resales changes coming but those with contracts going to ROFR and current resales contract owners will be grandfathered. No date mentioned. So we will see if it happens. Since DVC has yet to announce the new classic resort price increases don't hold your breath for any prior notification.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I have sold 4 stripped contracts over the past 14 months. All but one were 60 pts.  or less. The other was 170 pts.  All were sold  lower than the loaded contracts but all within $5 of the loaded contract prices. One was only $2 less. Two didn't even have points available till 2014.This was by far the best way for me to sell the contracts.


----------



## nunzia

ELMC said:


> Well I did say "prepare to get outbid or negotiated up".  My recent experience suggests that this strategy still works.  I think it's irresponsible for me to say "go in offering to pay full asking price plus all fees".  That's tantamount to advocating that someone throw their money out the window.  While I agree with you that there is definitely increased activity in the resale market, I don't think it's necessary to go in at full offering price unless the contract is under priced or has a third year of points.



I offered full price immediately to get my 125 at VGC. The agent said she had had several calls on that listing and I believe her. As soon as I offered asking price it was accepted and I'm sure there were some who had made lower bids. Since then..just a smonth ago...I have seen my $108 pp look reasonable as many are listed at $120 with sales pending. Depending on the resort and the availability of points, I don't think offering full price is throwing your money out the window anymore than any other luxury purchase.


----------



## JVL1018

wordwitt said:


> I have a 90 point HHI contract that just went to Disney on Friday.  Not wanting to lose it, I offered asking price of $57/point.  It is a loaded contract and ideal for us.  I did feel funny about paying that much, but we are happy with the overall price and the maintenance fees, which are pretty reasonable on 90 points even at HII.



The way we looked at it was we could offer $55, but if we lost it I would be kicking myself for quibbling about what would amount to less than $300. 
We have 154 now with the add on, which will make life much easier for us in regards to booking. This year we had to wait til 7 months out and use out BW points. 
We've been wanting more ever since a-my oldest started middle school so we couldn't go in lower point seasons and b-they changed the point structure.


----------



## MapleGirl

I wonder what the new resale limitations will be.    Glad I got in when I did.  We paid the asking price for our contract.  It was a very reasonable price - $50/pt at SSR.  The contract was neither stripped nor loaded.  We have 23 points from 2012 and all 150 points coming in December 2013.  We are now waiting for our purchase confirmation.  Almost done!  

Our timeline so far:

2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
2/15/13 - Found contract 
2/19/13 - Signed contracts
2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR 
3/20/13 - Received closing documents from title company
3/22/13 - Faxed closing documents back to title company and wired funds for the contract


----------



## kkolbusz1

MapleGirl said:


> I wonder what the new resale limitations will be.    Glad I got in when I did.  We paid the asking price for our contract.  It was a very reasonable price - $50/pt at SSR.  The contract was neither stripped nor loaded.  We have 23 points from 2012 and all 150 points coming in December 2013.  We are now waiting for our purchase confirmation.  Almost done!
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR
> 3/20/13 - Received closing documents from title company
> 3/22/13 - Faxed closing documents back to title company and wired funds for the contract



You're a lucky duck! I'm soooooo nervous. I can't stop looking at these boards! We offered $3 over asking price at $63. Submitted to disney on the 20th....


----------



## jcotten

MapleGirl said:


> I wonder what the new resale limitations will be.    Glad I got in when I did.  We paid the asking price for our contract.  It was a very reasonable price - $50/pt at SSR.  The contract was neither stripped nor loaded.  We have 23 points from 2012 and all 150 points coming in December 2013.  We are now waiting for our purchase confirmation.  Almost done!
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR
> 3/20/13 - Received closing documents from title company
> 3/22/13 - Faxed closing documents back to title company and wired funds for the contract



You are on the same timeline as we are! Sent to rofr Feb 20th , passed on March 13th, sent payment and closing docs in on the 18th, I want this thing to go ahead and close!


----------



## ELMC

BWV Dreamin said:


> No one is saying to offer full price on resales listing. *But offering rediculously low offers is not going to get you the contract anymore. *
> 
> Yes I was told more resales changes coming but those with contracts going to ROFR and current resales contract owners will be grandfathered. No date mentioned. So we will see if it happens. Since DVC has yet to announce the new classic resort price increases don't hold your breath for any prior notification.



So to be clear, you're saying that $52 for OKW and $55 for SSR are "ridiculously low" offers?  I suppose we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.  Where I do agree with you (maybe I just didn't communicate it clearly) is that my strategy might not get you "that" contract, but it will get you "a" contract.  Clearly the way to win the contract you love is to go in with an offer of full asking price (or even a dollar higher) and you'll get it.  What I'm suggesting is taking emotion out of the equation, and negotiating on a series of similar contracts in order to get the best price.  While I agree with you that that strategy might not be for everyone, I disagree that it can't be done.  This is an imperfect market and not every contract has equal demand.  



nunzia said:


> I offered full price immediately to get my 125 at VGC. The agent said she had had several calls on that listing and I believe her. As soon as I offered asking price it was accepted and I'm sure there were some who had made lower bids. Since then..just a smonth ago...I have seen my $108 pp look reasonable as many are listed at $120 with sales pending. *Depending on the resort and the availability of points, I don't think offering full price is throwing your money out the window anymore than any other luxury purchase.*



I agree, and I apologize if you took my comments out of context.  My comment was specifically referring to OKW and SSR, two resorts with super high levels of demand and relatively homogeneous contracts.  VGC is another animal altogether.  But to my point about it being an imperfect market, Fidelity had two VGC DEC contracts with all 2012 and 2013 points on their website for weeks at $95 pp.  So it does happen.


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> I think that stripped contracts have one advantage that we are overlooking, and that pertains to cash flow.  Sure, buying a loaded contract and renting out the points will net the lowest cost, but some people don't have the desire to rent out points and others might not have that extra cash on hand to lay out upon closing.  So while from a strict dollars and cents perspective loaded contracts are the best bet, buying a stripped contract has advantages which I have overlooked in the past.



Of my 3 contacts, one was loaded and the other 2 had full current UY points. I bought this way knowing I didn't need all the current points and would bank a good number of them, giving myself a cushion for years to come. I am of the camp that doesn't care about loaded, current is fine for me. And I think I did very well on my contracts. I am not into renting the points, yet I fully understand the theory of doubling up and vacationing essentially for free, I just don't have the drive.


----------



## dbs1228

ROFR strikes again! 

Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.

BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price) 

Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.


----------



## htmlkid

MapleGirl said:


> I wonder what the new resale limitations will be.    Glad I got in when I did.  We paid the asking price for our contract.  It was a very reasonable price - $50/pt at SSR.  The contract was neither stripped nor loaded.  We have 23 points from 2012 and all 150 points coming in December 2013.  We are now waiting for our purchase confirmation.  Almost done!
> 
> Our timeline so far:
> 
> 2/07/13 - Started researching and looking for a resale DVC contract
> 2/15/13 - Found contract
> 2/19/13 - Signed contracts
> 2/20/13 - Contract sent to ROFR
> 3/14/13 - Disney waived ROFR
> 3/20/13 - Received closing documents from title company
> 3/22/13 - Faxed closing documents back to title company and wired funds for the contract



There are no new resale limitations its all here say!!!!


----------



## automaticsoap

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



Sorry to hear that! I submitted a BWV contract to ROFR on 3/5, so hopefully I'll hear back soon. It's a small contract with 0 2013 points, so I'm hoping it'll get waived.


----------



## dbs1228

automaticsoap said:


> Sorry to hear that! I submitted a BWV contract to ROFR on 3/5, so hopefully I'll hear back soon. It's a small contract with 0 2013 points, so I'm hoping it'll get waived.



Good luck!  So far contracts without 2013 points have been passing through since Disney cannot resell them until the points become available - they would have to hold them and that does not make much business sense!


----------



## fmer55

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



Wow, sorry to hear about it.

 I am thinking really hard about selling my BWV right now. It is almost to the point where you could sell BWV and buy BLT for just a couple bucks more and have 18 extra years and a buck less a point in MF's.


----------



## disfanforlife

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



Oh no! Sorry to hear that! Ours was sent on 3/17....so we still don't know yet....the only hope is it was a higher price but smaller contract, 100 points at $70.


----------



## disfanforlife

fmer55 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about it.
> 
> I am thinking really hard about selling my BWV right now. It is almost to the point where you could sell BWV and buy BLT for just a couple bucks more and have 18 extra years and a buck less a point in MF's.



Hmmm, good point! If ours does not go through, we may look at buying BLT instead.


----------



## Sandisw

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



I'm so sorry to hear this...for so long they seemed to let things go...hope you find a new one soon..


----------



## dbs1228

fmer55 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about it.
> 
> I am thinking really hard about selling my BWV right now. It is almost to the point where you could sell BWV and buy BLT for just a couple bucks more and have 18 extra years and a buck less a point in MF's.




Thank you - DH and DD's are not feeling my pain glad I have you DIS

Now is the time to sell BWV - resales are pretty depleted and prices are certainly up.  We own BLT thought we paid a lot direct now I feel we got a deal!  When I spoke with the broker I asked about a BLT 100 point contract my UY and it was gone - had 2 people interested in it.


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about it.
> 
> I am thinking really hard about selling my BWV right now. It is almost to the point where you could sell BWV and buy BLT for just a couple bucks more and have 18 extra years and a buck less a point in MF's.



I could be tempted here as we'll...


----------



## z28wiz

Just sold mycontract for a profit


----------



## fmer55

z28wiz said:


> Just sold my okw contract for 69 per point actually made money on it.  It expires 2042 so not an extended one either.



Details? I am so tempted to sell BWV and an OKW and upgrading to BLT. $69 for OKW, congtrats

Maybe upgrading is the wrong word. I like the extra 18 years for resale down the line and a $1 less MF's. May have to list and see what happens.


----------



## andy117

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



Sorry to hear that, I was rooting for you.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted 3/7
> 
> OKW 190 points June UY - $60/point. 190 banked 2011 points, 190 banked 2012 points, 190 2013 and all 190 going forward. Seller pays closing, 2013 MF, and admin fee.



Just found out Disney is taking another one


----------



## z28wiz

fmer55 said:


> Details? I am so tempted to sell BWV and an OKW and upgrading to BLT. $69 for OKW, congtrats
> 
> Maybe upgrading is the wrong word. I like the extra 18 years for resale down the line and a $1 less MF's. May have to list and see what happens.


`


----------



## kenspidey

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



I was not at all surprised by this. I saw this listing when you did and opted to offer $67 a point on a 150 point BWV contract at the same time. Mine was sent to ROFR the same day as yours.... Now if mine gets bought by Disney .... Well they would show their hunger


----------



## kenspidey

z28wiz said:


> Just sold my okw contract for 69 per point actually made money on it.  It expires 2042 so not an extended one either.



Makes me feel better about my 100 point extended one that is closed at $69 a point. Just waiting on Disney to load points. I thought I overpaid but not anymore.


----------



## dbs1228

kenspidey said:


> I was not at all surprised by this. I saw this listing when you did and opted to offer $67 a point on a 150 point BWV contract at the same time. Mine was sent to ROFR the same day as yours.... Now if mine gets bought by Disney .... Well they would show their hunger



I am thinking you should be fine - fingers crossed but 67.00 is high for Disney!  I also had the opportunity and did put a offer out there (for a hour) on a 150 point loaded contract at 67.00 PP but in reality I wanted a 200 - 300 point contract so I called back and rescinded the offer.  When I paid full price for this contract another LOADED 200 point contract passed at 50.00 - but a week after it was sent I knew the tides had changed. 

 The fun begins again - we have time not going to WDW again until 2014 and have points.  I was just imagining BWV GV!!!

Good luck to you hope you hear soon! BTW we are selling SSR that was submitted 3/2 and have not heard on that one.


----------



## kenspidey

dbs1228 said:


> I am thinking you should be fine - fingers crossed but 67.00 is high for Disney!  I also had the opportunity and did put a offer out there (for a hour) on a 150 point loaded contract at 67.00 PP but in reality I wanted a 200 - 300 point contract so I called back and rescinded the offer.  When I paid full price for this contract another LOADED 200 point contract passed at 50.00 - but a week after it was sent I knew the tides had changed.
> 
> The fun begins again - we have time not going to WDW again until 2014 and have points.  I was just imagining BWV GV!!!
> 
> Good luck to you hope you hear soon! BTW we are selling SSR that was submitted 3/2 and have not heard on that one.



I was told someone else had an identical offer with mine ... So I assume that was yours... My budget was 10k so I was happy with offer and size of contract and the fact that it was loaded ... Now I just wait ... It should pass but................


----------



## wordwitt

kenspidey said:


> Makes me feel better about my 100 point extended one that is closed at $69 a point. Just waiting on Disney to load points. I thought I overpaid but not anymore.



I am paying a whopping $79/point on a 25 point BWV contract (loaded with 3 years of points) and I'm STILL worried about ROFR!


----------



## kenspidey

wordwitt said:


> I am paying a whopping $79/point on a 25 point BWV contract (loaded with 3 years of points) and I'm STILL worried about ROFR!



Oh gosh that one should definitely pass.....when was it submitted....


----------



## wordwitt

kenspidey said:


> Makes me feel better about my 100 point extended one that is closed at $69 a point. Just waiting on Disney to load points. I thought I overpaid but not anymore.





kenspidey said:


> Oh gosh that one should definitely pass.....when was it submitted....



Submitted 3/18, so I've got a ways to go.  I know I overpaid for the contract, but even with a $10 reduction in points we're only talking $250 difference overall, so we opted to go for the surest thing-- both in getting our offer accepted and ROFR.  And yes, you would think it would pass, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## e46m3

Aulani 170 point contract Dec UY, $90 per point. 15 pts banked from 2011, 135 pts for 2012, and all points available 2013.  Buyer paid MF and closing. Not a subsidized contract.  I figure if I rent the 150 (15+135) points at $11/point, this contract come down to $80 per point.  I also found out from the TSS that most ROFR responses come on a Tuesday.


----------



## dbs1228

Just found out today that the, SSR 130 point Oct UY -63.00 PP contract, we are selling  went through - Disney waived their rights!  Points are coming in Oct.  I am happy for the buyers - now I am really down on points !  DH said I had to sell before I could buy - what he did not say was how many points I could buy game on!


----------



## dbs1228

e46m3 said:


> Aulani 170 point contract Dec UY, $90 per point. 15 pts banked from 2011, 135 pts for 2012, and all points available 2013.  Buyer paid MF and closing. Not a subsidized contract.  I figure if I rent the 150 (15+135) points at $11/point, this contract come down to $80 per point.  I also found out from the TSS that most ROFR responses come on a Tuesday.



Good deal congrats!


----------



## Sandisw

Points loaded today for my BLT contract so 12 days from closing on March 14.  Started with offer on Janaury 27th to having the points on March 26th, one day shy of two months!!!


----------



## Apps

dbs1228 said:


> Just found out today that the, SSR 130 point Oct UY -63.00 PP contract, we are selling  went through - Disney waived their rights!  Points are coming in Oct.  I am happy for the buyers - now I am really down on points !  DH said I had to sell before I could buy - what he did not say was how many points I could buy game on!



When did you send through ROFR?


----------



## dbs1228

Apps said:


> When did you send through ROFR?



It was sent 3/2 which was a Saturday so I do not know if for Disney it is technically Monday 3/4


----------



## dbs1228

Sandisw said:


> Points loaded today for my BLT contract so 12 days from closing on March 14.  Started with offer on Janaury 27th to having the points on March 26th, one day shy of two months!!!



Yea that is a nice timeline and I am glad you got your points!


----------



## ytsyts

Okay, I was just informed by the title company that they provided a wrong account number for me to wire the funds.  But my account has already been deducted for the funds.  This is getting stressful.


----------



## Apps

dbs1228 said:


> It was sent 3/2 which was a Saturday so I do not know if for Disney it is technically Monday 3/4



Mine was sent on 3/6 for $62 Dec UY. No 2012 points. 

Your situation gives me hope.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sandisw said:


> Points loaded today for my BLT contract so 12 days from closing on March 14.  Started with offer on Janaury 27th to having the points on March 26th, one day shy of two months!!!



Great that you have the points!


----------



## lorenni

ytsyts said:


> Okay, I was just informed by the title company that they provided a wrong account number for me to wire the funds.  But my account has already been deducted for the funds.  This is getting stressful.



What!?!?! How are they going to resolve this? Clearly not your error!


----------



## Mrwiedel

Mrwiedel said:


> I have utilized this board extensively in getting up to speed on dvc and appreciate the help. Contract just sent for BLT 250 Mar pts with 100 banked points at $78/pt. Seller pays closing. Will post results.



We were just notifed that we cleared ROFR on above contract.  Thank you for all of the help on these boards.


----------



## PCMama

ytsyts said:
			
		

> Okay, I was just informed by the title company that they provided a wrong account number for me to wire the funds.  But my account has already been deducted for the funds.  This is getting stressful.



Yikes! Can you say which company? Can you bank reverse the wire?


----------



## Whilykit

We went to ROFR on the 6th too and are stillllll waiting! It's killing me!
VWL 150 pt contract June UY ... sigh


----------



## thptrek

Mrwiedel said:


> We were just notifed that we cleared ROFR on above contract.  Thank you for all of the help on these boards.



Awesome. That is a great deal. I'm in my second rofr at BLT at $90 so I have hope


----------



## thptrek

Sandisw,  congrats and great going! I'm still waiting.


----------



## ytsyts

lorenni said:


> What!?!?! How are they going to resolve this? Clearly not your error!



Hi,

I really don't know.  I will call the Bank up later and check.  The title company says I will probably see the fund returned to my account.  Probably the beneficiary and the account name has to match.  On my bank account, I saw the transaction is shown as completed though.


----------



## dbs1228

Whilykit said:


> We went to ROFR on the 6th too and are stillllll waiting! It's killing me!
> VWL 150 pt contract June UY ... sigh



Should be any day!  Good news is the BWV contract that was taken went on 3/6 found out yesterday (Fidelity) SSR that we are selling went on 3/2 and heard it passed today so hopefully you are on the pass side!


----------



## ytsyts

PCMama said:


> Yikes! Can you say which company? Can you bank reverse the wire?



Hi,

All I can say is that it is a title company used by a broker that is quite frequently mentioned on this forum.

Guess one of the other good thing about the forum is that at least I can let some frustration out.  I don't want to tell my DH now and see his reaction.  Hopefully things will work out...


----------



## jcotten

Mrwiedel said:


> We were just notifed that we cleared ROFR on above contract.  Thank you for all of the help on these boards.



Wow! Great deal, we should be closing this week on our BLT at $88 pp


----------



## silmarg

Sandisw said:


> Points loaded today for my BLT contract so 12 days from closing on March 14.  Started with offer on Janaury 27th to having the points on March 26th, one day shy of two months!!!



me too!

silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5)

Listed at $60
1/29AM - Offered $50
1/29PM - Countered $55
1/29 - Agreed upon $52.50
2/1 - Contract Recieved
2/4 - Contract Signed
2/5 - Sent to DVD for ROFR.
2/26 - Passed ROFR
3/8 - Contracts rec'd
3/9 Contracts mailed
3/15 Closing completed
3/26 - Points posted on DVC website


----------



## fmer55

Sandisw said:


> Points loaded today for my BLT contract so 12 days from closing on March 14.  Started with offer on Janaury 27th to having the points on March 26th, one day shy of two months!!!



Congrats, we went on the same day and I haven't closed yet and wont for another week at least. Seller went out of town without any disclosure to anyone. Work related.


----------



## dbs1228

fmer55 said:


> Congrats, we went on the same day and I haven't closed yet and wont for another week at least. Seller went out of town without any disclosure to anyone. Work related.



That stinks!!!! Hope the rest goes smooth!


----------



## Sandisw

fmer55 said:


> Congrats, we went on the same day and I haven't closed yet and wont for another week at least. Seller went out of town without any disclosure to anyone. Work related.



Hope it happens quickly..


----------



## jp02

dbs1228 said:


> ROFR strikes again!
> 
> Not at all surprised timing could not have been worse since inventory is now depleted!  Back to the hunt  Good thing we are not going again until mid 2014 so we have time.
> 
> BWV 222 points Feb UY 2013 points and forward 55.00 per point (list price)
> 
> Sent to ROFR 3/6 exercised ROFR today 3/25.  Fidelity said they took 3 BWV contracts today.



I had a BW 200 point contract that was taken the same day as well for $59 a point.


----------



## automaticsoap

jp02 said:


> I had a BW 200 point contract that was taken the same day as well for $59 a point.



Sorry to hear that! What was the use year, and was it loaded?


----------



## zgirlz

Well they took another one! Our 2nd try at OKW, rofr'ed we will keep trying maybe try a different resort, was thinking that OKW being so large would go thru easier, so wrong! I am guessing we probably will have to up our price, and get into that 60 and above range. Just keeping everyone posted on what's happening.


----------



## kkolbusz1

zgirlz said:


> Well they took another one! Our 2nd try at OKW, rofr'ed we will keep trying maybe try a different resort, was thinking that OKW being so large would go thru easier, so wrong! I am guessing we probably will have to up our price, and get into that 60 and above range. Just keeping everyone posted on what's happening.



sorry to hear that. actually though, you're the 1st in a while that I've heard any 'activity' at all though. haven't heard anyone passing or getting rofr'd..... been kind of quiet for days?


----------



## wordwitt

I know.  I was thinking the same thing, that we haven't had any new news for a few days.


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

TSS called today. Disney took 15 of their sales today, including mine. 225 points, June uy. 132 banked, all coming for 13 and 14. $92 a point. At least they did it fast. Went to rofr on the 20th.


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

dis4ellaandzach said:


> TSS called today. Disney took 15 of their sales today, including mine. 225 points, June uy. 132 banked, all coming for 13 and 14. $92 a point. At least they did it fast. Went to rofr on the 20th.[/QUOTE
> Sorry, should have said BLT


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

Should have mentioned BLT!


----------



## kkolbusz1

dis4ellaandzach said:


> TSS called today. Disney took 15 of their sales today, including mine. 225 points, June uy. 132 banked, all coming for 13 and 14. $92 a point. At least they did it fast. Went to rofr on the 20th.



thats awful! now I'm all paranoid! ours went on the 20th thru fidelity tho for SSR..now I'm going to dread waiting for that call/email...


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

I hear you!  Our sales rep said there was no rhyme or reason, except maybe banked points. All different use years, 5 different resorts and various prices. One of the Bay Lake contracts they bought was at 96!  However, keep positive, he said they had over 30 approved over the last few weeks.


----------



## zgirlz

Sounds like anything under 60 is getting taken back. We are going to try another one, SSR, 225, 3 banked pts. Then nothing till June 2014, full pts. from then on. $65 pt. I think that might be a little high since no pts. for a year but not sure if waiting will result in the price dropping?


----------



## kkolbusz1

dis4ellaandzach said:


> I hear you!  Our sales rep said there was no rhyme or reason, except maybe banked points. All different use years, 5 different resorts and various prices. One of the Bay Lake contracts they bought was at 96!  However, keep positive, he said they had over 30 approved over the last few weeks.



I feel like they go in & say, do we feel like playing God today? LOL


----------



## wordwitt

I had one through TSS go in on March 18.  Hmmmm.


----------



## PCMama

wordwitt said:
			
		

> I had one through TSS go in on March 18.  Hmmmm.



My vgc went in on the 18th too. No call is a good call. But then mine is with fidelity they mat not call right away lol.


----------



## wordwitt

PCMama said:


> My vgc went in on the 18th too. No call is a good call. But then mine is with fidelity they mat not call right away lol.



I really like Sharon from the few times she and I "spoke" via email or on the phone, but I don't think Fidelity's support is as good as other places (specifically TSS).  

You're right that no news is often good news, but I put an email into Jason at TSS just to make sure.


----------



## wordwitt

Jason got back to me within about 5 minutes (this is the norm; so impressed) and said my contracts aren't on the list.


----------



## PCMama

wordwitt said:
			
		

> I really like Sharon from the few times she and I "spoke" via email or on the phone, but I don't think Fidelity's support is as good as other places (specifically TSS).
> 
> You're right that no news is often good news, but I put an email into Jason at TSS just to make sure.


 Don't get me wrong I like fidelity so far too. I just know they probably handle the same volume of sales with half the staff of the TSS so you have to be patient. So far though my dealings with them have been quick given that I'm in Hawaii and they are in Florida. My contract was negotiated and submitted to rofr within a week of being offered and this was when.Sharon was on vacation and their contracts person was sick.


----------



## kkolbusz1

wordwitt said:


> Jason got back to me within about 5 minutes (this is the norm; so impressed) and said my contracts aren't on the list.



weren't the 15 contracts only from TSS that were taken? that's what I'm thinking or how I read it anyway. Would they know if any were taken from other agencies?


----------



## kkolbusz1

wordwitt said:


> Jason got back to me within about 5 minutes (this is the norm; so impressed) and said my contracts aren't on the list.



and btw, can you get this jason send me my updated contract that I was supposed to get with my formal email that I got last friday & STILL don't have? LOL! guess no one is in the contracts dept. as of yet or they're still out...


----------



## wordwitt

kkolbusz1 said:


> weren't the 15 contracts only from TSS that were taken? that's what I'm thinking or how I read it anyway. Would they know if any were taken from other agencies?




I'm guessing they only know what they had taken, so there are probably others from other resalers.


----------



## dbs1228

wordwitt said:


> I'm guessing they only know what they had taken, so there are probably others from other resalers.



Fidelity knewROFR Monday and said several were taken 3 BWV's that I know of!

Now I am not sure what to do we just put in a full price offer on 350 point BWV 60.00 PP and it comes with 654 points on June 1st!  

Of course I still am not sure what is going on with the sellers since they told Fidelity in a email (when told about the sale) that they would call her Monday and that they were away.  She indicated sellers remorse a possibility (?).  Since the contracts are not written I am wonder if I should go in around 62.00 - although we are at the tip top of  what we wanted to spend since we were in the market for 200 - 250 points.  If this goes through I will sell my other SSR contract and stick with BLT and BWV, still at the max budget!  Just not sure what to do.......


----------



## DisneyDiana

dis4ellaandzach said:


> TSS called today. Disney took 15 of their sales today, including mine. 225 points, June uy. 132 banked, all coming for 13 and 14. $92 a point. At least they did it fast. Went to rofr on the 20th.



Wow! That was quick. We went to ROFR on the 19th. I guess no news is good for now.


----------



## DrMomof3

Do you think that having currently available points is what is making Disney take contracts? 
Our contract went to Disney on 3/13 and we still haven't heard.  We won't have any available points until August so I'm trying to stay optimistic...

Amanda


----------



## toniosmom

DrMomof3 said:


> Do you think that having currently available points is what is making Disney take contracts?
> Our contract went to Disney on 3/13 and we still haven't heard.  We won't have any available points until August so I'm trying to stay optimistic...



Mine went to Disney on 3/8 and still no news per Scot at TSS.  Hoping no news is good news.  He said they usually hear on Tuesdays, so we'll see what happens next week.


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

kkolbusz1 said:


> weren't the 15 contracts only from TSS that were taken? that's what I'm thinking or how I read it anyway. Would they know if any were taken from other agencies?



Correct. Jerry said it was 15 of their contracts. Just as an aside, I think TSS has been fantastic to deal with. If Jerry isn't there, anyone will take the call and help.


----------



## dbs1228

I called TSS today to see what BWV was passing at since I am in the process of buying a contract (offered full price considering more) and I was told just today they found out there were a few BWV taken  one at 64.00PP, 2 contracts at 69.00 each, and 1 for 66.00.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did not go through the TTS, but we have offered $96 for BLT.  It's been just a bit more than 2 weeks since ours was sent.  I am concerned. We have a call into our broker.


----------



## lionqueen

Wanted to update our info.  We had to re-negotiate due to the fact that there were not as many banked points as there was in the listing.  Our new info is 160 points, Dec UY, 37 2011 points, 160 2012 and forward.  seller pays MF and closing.  $59.38 per point (originally $68.75 with 160 2011 points)  I was very confident with our original offer, semi- confident with our second offer until I read this thread.  Was submitted to Disney March 27.  keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dbs1228

bobbiwoz said:


> We did not go through the TTS, but we have offered $96 for BLT.  It's been just a bit more than 2 weeks since ours was sent.  I am concerned. We have a call into our broker.



Fingers crossed for you!  I don't know about you but I have been considering BWV for the past 6 months just got around the negotiation process with DH timing could not be worse!


----------



## PCMama

PCMama said:
			
		

> My vgc went in on the 18th too. No call is a good call. But then mine is with fidelity they mat not call right away lol.



Oh wait mine actually went in on the 13th. Two more weeks not three.....


----------



## MickeyFan612

ROFR'd Today!

300 SSR (Dec) $61/pt 300-2012, 300-2013 buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs! Submitted March 15th!


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

bobbiwoz said:


> We did not go through the TTS, but we have offered $96 for BLT.  It's been just a bit more than 2 weeks since ours was sent.  I am concerned. We have a call into our broker.



Good luck. We just agreed with another seller on 96 as well, within a few hours of being rofr'd. Hope this one goes through. Start the 30 day clock again once the seller signs. Crazy!  Hope you get yours. I was at least pleased Disney did it quickly, I could only imagine how angry I would be if they had waiting until day 28 to do it.


----------



## PCMama

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> ROFR'd Today!
> 
> 300 SSR (Dec) $61/pt 300-2012, 300-2013 buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs! Submitted March 15th!



Ugh really?!


----------



## dbs1228

MickeyFan612 said:


> ROFR'd Today!
> 
> 300 SSR (Dec) $61/pt 300-2012, 300-2013 buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs! Submitted March 15th!



Sorry to hear that!  At least they let you know quickly.


----------



## kenspidey

dbs1228 said:


> I called TSS today to see what BWV was passing at since I am in the process of buying a contract (offered full price considering more) and I was told just today they found out there were a few BWV taken  one at 64.00PP, 2 contracts at 69.00 each, and 1 for 66.00.



Ouch ... Still waiting on my ROFR submitted on 3-13 on a loaded $67 150 point contract.... Not looking promising


----------



## dbs1228

kenspidey said:


> Ouch ... Still waiting on my ROFR submitted on 3-13 on a loaded $67 150 point contract.... Not looking promising



I can't believe I forgot the most important part after the broker reading the list of ROFR'd BWV contracts he laughed and said well here is one that *passed* through today at 60.00!


----------



## kenspidey

dbs1228 said:


> I can't believe I forgot the most important part after the broker reading the list of ROFR'd BWV contracts he laughed and said well here is one that passed through today at 60.00!



Well that's a little encouraging ..... Argh


----------



## kkolbusz1

dbs1228 said:


> I can't believe I forgot the most important part after the broker reading the list of ROFR'd BWV contracts he laughed and said well here is one that *passed* through today at 60.00!



I swear they lay them all out on the table, close their eyes & pick a few.


----------



## disfanforlife

I have resigned myself to the fact that ours probably won't go through. So, if it does pass I will be surprised. In the meantime, we still own 200 AKV and we have a reservation there in November. Life is good!


----------



## automaticsoap

dbs1228 said:


> I can't believe I forgot the most important part after the broker reading the list of ROFR'd BWV contracts he laughed and said well here is one that *passed* through today at 60.00!



Perhaps UY was the deciding factor?


----------



## MickeyFan612

dbs1228 said:


> I can't believe I forgot the most important part after the broker reading the list of ROFR'd BWV contracts he laughed and said well here is one that *passed* through today at 60.00!



I bet it was stripped- it appears they are after contracts w/ banked points.  Which makes sense- if they exercise ROFR on all the loaded contracts and only pass stripped contracts at higher than previous prices, direct prices start to look much more appealing especially since you receive previous years points along w/ the extra incentive offers!


----------



## DougEMG

dis4ellaandzach said:


> TSS called today. Disney took 15 of their sales today, including mine. 225 points, June uy. 132 banked, all coming for 13 and 14. $92 a point. At least they did it fast. Went to rofr on the 20th.



Okay, that sounds like a lot.


----------



## DougEMG

dbs1228 said:


> I called TSS today to see what BWV was passing at since I am in the process of buying a contract (offered full price considering more) and I was told just today they found out there were a few BWV taken  one at 64.00PP, 2 contracts at 69.00 each, and 1 for 66.00.



Lets hope you have better luck with your contrac t


----------



## Firepath

With all the loaded contracts getting ROFR'd I expect the demand for stripped contracts will be greater. I noticed that TSS had way more points available for transfer in their latest e-mail. I wonder if sellers are trying to unload their extra points first (at $12/pt) then sell the stripped contract to a buyer who is more likely to get to keep it. They may come out ahead in the long run. Sounds like a win-win for seller and buyer.


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> ROFR'd Today!
> 
> 300 SSR (Dec) $61/pt 300-2012, 300-2013 buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs! Submitted March 15th!



Sorry to hear that, who would have thought they would be taking SSR contracts back at that price.  Better luck next time.


----------



## elcid3

Sandisw said:


> Points loaded today for my BLT contract so 12 days from closing on March 14.  Started with offer on Janaury 27th to having the points on March 26th, one day shy of two months!!!



My contract closed on 3/15 but I've received nothing in the mail so I called today and my account still isn't in the system.  I wonder if the delay is because I'm a first time DVC owner.  It's frustrating because the contract has non-bankable points that expire 5/31 that I want to use or rent


----------



## macd77

150 OKW (Apr) $61/pt 150-2013, 150-2014 buyer paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs
3/3 - offer made at asking and accepted
3/5 - we signed the contract
3/7 - seller signed and contracted went to ROFR
4/2 - ???????  I don't have a good feeling after reading these boards, but you never know....  Also, this is my 2nd contract and lost the 1st one to ROFR last month. I need a lot of pixie dust and luck bc this is a surprise for my wife and 5 kids!!!!


----------



## wordwitt

If it makes you feel any better, Jason from the TSS told me if Disney's going to exercise ROFR they usually do it quickly, and that if they don't exercise ROFR they usually waive close to day 25.  So hopefully you'll get good news this coming week!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

So I have been puzzling for a couple of weeks about the impact of closing costs and maintenance fees on ROFR.   I would love to hear the opinion of an accountant on capital cost (ppp, depreciation eligible?) Vs. MF and cc (expense costs).   I agree that it doesn't matter in the dollar cost to the buyer, but I think it affects DVD's balance sheet

Could someone smarter than me give this a think?  (Please read that as if I did a great Pooh imitation.)


----------



## dbs1228

MickeyFan612 said:


> I bet it was stripped- it appears they are after contracts w/ banked points.  Which makes sense- if they exercise ROFR on all the loaded contracts and only pass stripped contracts at higher than previous prices, direct prices start to look much more appealing especially since you receive previous years points along w/ the extra incentive offers!



The broker did make a comment that it is a myth that Disney is only taken contracts with banked points - but I too would be surprised if they took a stripped contract.  He did say they are taken  contracts with this years points even if they are not there yet.  WHO KNOWS!


----------



## dbs1228

DougEMG said:


> Lets hope you have better luck with your contrac t



Thanks Doug!  I almost lost perspective and was going to go up on my price on the new contract but after talking to broker I think I will just let it ride, roll the dice and see what happens. If it does not pass we still have plenty of time and enough points for our next stay in 2014!


----------



## thptrek

Ouch, my BLT is at $90 so I'm not feeling good. Was submitted 21days ago.


----------



## kenpate

MickeyFan612 said:


> ROFR'd Today!
> 
> 300 SSR (Dec) $61/pt 300-2012, 300-2013 buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs! Submitted March 15th!



My contract is SSR 300 pts, oct uy. 96 '12 pts, 100 pts coming in 2013. Split closing, buyer pays MF. 

$58/pt. 

Sent to Disney on 3/25. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DrMomof3

I must admit that all of this ROFR activity is making me obsessive. We are potential 1st time DVC owners. Our contract was submitted to Disney more than 2 weeks ago and I'm hoping no news is good news...

Amanda


----------



## macd77

wordwitt said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, Jason from the TSS told me if Disney's going to exercise ROFR they usually do it quickly, and that if they don't exercise ROFR they usually waive close to day 25.  So hopefully you'll get good news this coming week!



My first contract was pulled on the 27 day so I still don't have a good feeling.  Still hoping for good news though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkolbusz1

DrMomof3 said:


> I must admit that all of this ROFR activity is making me obsessive. We are potential 1st time DVC owners. Our contract was submitted to Disney more than 2 weeks ago and I'm hoping no news is good news...
> 
> Amanda



AManda youre not alone. Im an obsessive freak too. Lol!  This is our 1st purchase finally decided after 4 yrs. We we're going to next feb, but after we heard about the prices going up we made an offer. Now i read the boards multiple times a day. Driving my DH nuts


----------



## disneysled

Me too - totally obsessed! We have been wanting to buy for 5 years but we've had 3 in college for the past few years and just couldn't justify it. Now we've been able to get the cash together to buy without financing and out first contract was ROFR'd last week so on to our 2nd attempt.  It's pretty frustrating when your ready and then all you do is play the waiting game!


----------



## wordwitt

macd77 said:


> My first contract was pulled on the 27 day so I still don't have a good feeling.  Still hoping for good news though!!!!!!!!!



I think it's a generality-- but that means it's probably true more often than not.


----------



## macd77

wordwitt said:


> I think it's a generality-- but that means it's probably true more often than not.



From your mouth to Gods ears!!!!!  I will post once I hear.


----------



## lchute1158

Ok.  I am giving it a go as well... 

Signed yesterday 
3/30 submitted to rofr

60 points at OKW,  67 a point.


----------



## disfanforlife

DrMomof3 said:


> I must admit that all of this ROFR activity is making me obsessive. We are potential 1st time DVC owners. Our contract was submitted to Disney more than 2 weeks ago and I'm hoping no news is good news...
> 
> Amanda



I really hope yours goes through! I am not quite as anxious because we are already members. But I really want to have BWV as another home resort. Also, the extra points will be nice because we like to stay in 2 bedrooms and that chews through a lot of points. Good thing we. Only go once. A year. When we  start going more we are going to need even more points....


----------



## kenspidey

disfanforlife said:


> I really hope yours goes through! I am not quite as anxious because we are already members. But I really want to have BWV as another home resort. Also, the extra points will be nice because we like to stay in 2 bedrooms and that chews through a lot of points. Good thing we. Only go once. A year. When we  start going more we are going to need even more points....



Me too.......I am right ahead of you as our 150 point $67 dollar BWV contract went to Disney on 3-11....maybe I find out this week


----------



## DrMomof3

kkolbusz1 said:


> AManda youre not alone. Im an obsessive freak too. Lol!  This is our 1st purchase finally decided after 4 yrs. We we're going to next feb, but after we heard about the prices going up we made an offer. Now i read the boards multiple times a day. Driving my DH nuts



I'm totally driving my DH nuts, too.  And we've waited a long time for this also. Good luck!



disneysled said:


> Me too - totally obsessed! We have been wanting to buy for 5 years but we've had 3 in college for the past few years and just couldn't justify it. Now we've been able to get the cash together to buy without financing and out first contract was ROFR'd last week so on to our 2nd attempt.  It's pretty frustrating when your ready and then all you do is play the waiting game!



Exactly. Similar story except we've been paying off debt accumulated during med school and residency.  And we wanted to pay cash. Fingers crossed!!!



disfanforlife said:


> I really hope yours goes through! I am not quite as anxious because we are already members. But I really want to have BWV as another home resort. Also, the extra points will be nice because we like to stay in 2 bedrooms and that chews through a lot of points. Good thing we. Only go once. A year. When we  start going more we are going to need even more points....



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the good thoughts and I hope your new contract goes through, too!

Amanda


----------



## NoleFan

kenspidey said:


> Me too.......I am right ahead of you as our 150 point $67 dollar BWV contract went to Disney on 3-11....maybe I find out this week



You are past the 2 week mark so that might be a good sign. Was the contract stripped or loaded? I wonder if there is a trend?


----------



## wordwitt

DrMomof3 said:


> I'm totally driving my DH nuts, too.  And we've waited a long time for this also. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Similar story except we've been paying off debt accumulated during med school and residency.  And we wanted to pay cash. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate the good thoughts and I hope your new contract goes through, too!
> 
> Amanda



You all are definitely not alone in your obsession.  I'm on here every hour.  Why, I'm not sure.  Support group?  Also, I hear the school/debt thing.  Same here, only law school.  Nice to know we can  do something special for our daughter.


----------



## dbs1228

NoleFan said:


> You are past the 2 week mark so that might be a good sign. Was the contract stripped or loaded? I wonder if there is a trend?



The contract that was just taken from us was 3 weeks into it!  I hope they are moving these contracts a bit faster - its nice to at least know and move on!


----------



## disfanforlife

kenspidey said:


> Me too.......I am right ahead of you as our 150 point $67 dollar BWV contract went to Disney on 3-11....maybe I find out this week


I hope yours goes through. Ours went to ROFR on 3/17, so yes you are right ahead of us. I will be waiting to hear how it goes for you. Do you own already or is this your first contract?


----------



## kenspidey

NoleFan said:


> You are past the 2 week mark so that might be a good sign. Was the contract stripped or loaded? I wonder if there is a trend?



I was Sept UY and it had all its 2012 & 2013 points. I am hoping that because its a small 150 point one that it will past but there doesn't appear to be any trend.


----------



## kenspidey

disfanforlife said:


> I hope yours goes through. Ours went to ROFR on 3/17, so yes you are right ahead of us. I will be waiting to hear how it goes for you. Do you own already or is this your first contract?



I own one that I just closed on 3-11 .... Still waiting on Id number ... I will post results either way.


----------



## disfanforlife

kenspidey said:


> I own one that I just closed on 3-11 .... Still waiting on Id number ... I will post results either way.



So, you closed on one on 3-11 and you are waiting on another? Or are they one and the same?


----------



## kenspidey

disfanforlife said:


> So, you closed on one on 3-11 and you are waiting on another? Or are they one and the same?



Closed on an OKW one and waiting on ROFR on a BWV submitted on 3-11.


----------



## disfanforlife

kenspidey said:


> Closed on an OKW one and waiting on ROFR on a BWV submitted on 3-11.



Ok got it, cool! Your BWV sounds better than ours. Ours did not have any 2012 points, but w e really wouldn't probably have been able to use them if it did anyways.


----------



## kenspidey

disfanforlife said:


> Ok got it, cool! Your BWV sounds better than ours. Ours did not have any 2012 points, but w e really wouldn't probably have been able to use them if it did anyways.




Good luck to you as well....You had an earlier UY though right? Feb?. They are pretty much the same contract....I think we will be ok because they are small but we will see..................NO news is good news until around day 26


----------



## Apps

kenspidey said:


> Good luck to you as well....You had an earlier UY though right? Feb?. They are pretty much the same contract....I think we will be ok because they are small but we will see..................NO news is good news until around day 26



I am at day 25 today. Hopefully, I hear some good news on Monday!


----------



## disfanforlife

kenspidey said:


> Good luck to you as well....You had an earlier UY though right? Feb?. They are pretty much the same contract....I think we will be ok because they are small but we will see..................NO news is good news until around day 26



Thanks, no same UY Sept. but ours is for 100 points. Our AKV contract has an Oct UY. Wish they were the same but I am sure we can make it work. 
So, day 26? That would be April 16 for me. Wish I find out a week earlier, because April 9 is my 7 month booking window. And it depends. If we get the new contract if I even want to switch our current ressie or not....


----------



## disfanforlife

Apps said:


> I am at day 25 today. Hopefully, I hear some good news on Monday!



Good luck, hope you get good news!


----------



## kenspidey

Apps said:


> I am at day 25 today. Hopefully, I hear some good news on Monday!



What was your contract ? You will hear this week.


----------



## melissac

I'm on the seller end waiting for closure.  We are selling one of our contracts to use towards the down payment on a ski villa.  We had an accepted offer on March 15th and was sent to ROFR March 18th.  Closing is set for May 5 and closing on out ski villa is May 31st.  Anyone have experience with how long after closing they got their money/check.  The contract is free and clear so no paying off loan.  Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Apps

kenspidey said:


> What was your contract ? You will hear this week.



150 points at SSR at $62. Dec UY. No 2012 but all 2013 and forward. Buyer pays closing, Seller rest.


----------



## DrMomof3

wordwitt said:


> You all are definitely not alone in your obsession.  I'm on here every hour.  Why, I'm not sure.  Support group?  Also, I hear the school/debt thing.  Same here, only law school.  Nice to know we can  do something special for our daughter.



At least coming to this thread makes me feel less crazy! 

Amanda


----------



## kenspidey

Apps said:


> 150 points at SSR at $62. Dec UY. No 2012 but all 2013 and forward. Buyer pays closing, Seller rest.



Good luck ... You should pass


----------



## PCMama

DrMomof3 said:


> At least coming to this thread makes me feel less crazy!
> 
> Amanda



Me too. I have 12 days left in ROFR review. It's taking forever (lol.) And I'm worried too.


----------



## jenbelles

Apps said:


> 150 points at SSR at $62. Dec UY. No 2012 but all 2013 and forward. Buyer pays closing, Seller rest.



When did yours go to Disney?  We submitted on 3/8 160 SSP at $62 35 points for 2012 and all going forward.  Hope to hear something over the next two weeks.  Little nervous because we had an SSR ROFR'd last month!  The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Joey7295

jenbelles said:
			
		

> When did yours go to Disney?  We submitted on 3/8 160 SSP at $62 35 points for 2012 and all going forward.  Hope to hear something over the next two weeks.  Little nervous because we had an SSR ROFR'd last month!  The waiting is the hardest part!



You should find out this week.  I think your chances are good.


----------



## BillyBuckner

BillyBuckner said:


> Sent for ROFR on 2/6/13.
> 
> BWV-150;  $64/point; October Use Year.  29 banked points from 2011 and all points for 2012 and beyond.  Buyer pays closing costs, 2013 maint fees, and the $195 fee from Fidelity.



For the contract listed above, Disney waived ROFR on 2/26/2013.  Contract closed on 3/21/2013.  Still waiting for membership packet on 3/31, hopefully it will come this week.


----------



## bobbiwoz

BillyBuckner said:


> For the contract listed above, Disney waived ROFR on 2/26/2013.  Contract closed on 3/21/2013.  Still waiting for membership packet on 3/31, hopefully it will come this week.



  Welcome Home!


----------



## jenbelles

Joey7295 said:


> You should find out this week.  I think your chances are good.



I am keeping my fingers crossed.  The one that we had ROFR'd was 150 pts, OCT UY all 2012 points for $58pp.  Hoping the combo of the higher price, new UY and less 2012 points works in our favor.  If now, I think I am going to try AKV since we already have a small contract there also.


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> I'm on the seller end waiting for closure.  We are selling one of our contracts to use towards the down payment on a ski villa.  We had an accepted offer on March 15th and was sent to ROFR March 18th.  Closing is set for May 5 and closing on out ski villa is May 31st.  Anyone have experience with how long after closing they got their money/check.  The contract is free and clear so no paying off loan.  Thanks for any thoughts.



When we sold through TSS a few years ago once all paper work was in and money from buyer I got an email saying we closed and I should have the money within 7 - 10 days that was a Friday and I received the check on Monday pretty quick!  good luck


----------



## kkolbusz1

jenbelles said:


> When did yours go to Disney?  We submitted on 3/8 160 SSP at $62 35 points for 2012 and all going forward.  Hope to hear something over the next two weeks.  Little nervous because we had an SSR ROFR'd last month!  The waiting is the hardest part!



Ours is similar too. 150 SSR $63pp (pd $3 over asking altho i don't think that matters, i don't think Disney even sees that). 136 banked 2012. & all going fwd. Submitted 3/20. We pay all fees. Sooo nervous.


----------



## Apps

jenbelles said:


> When did yours go to Disney?  We submitted on 3/8 160 SSP at $62 35 points for 2012 and all going forward.  Hope to hear something over the next two weeks.  Little nervous because we had an SSR ROFR'd last month!  The waiting is the hardest part!



We submitted on 3/6. Will update once we get a notice.


----------



## dbs1228

Apps said:


> We submitted on 3/6. Will update once we get a notice.



I would think you will hear anytime now our contract submitted 3/6 we heard last Monday 3/25 and Disney took it - our contract we are selling went 3/2 and we heard last Wed. 3/27 that it passed through btw it was SSR 130 Oct UY points coming 10/1/13 and it went through so good luck!


----------



## Silver19

Longtime lurker adding our contract to the mix.  We're waiting on a 100 point BWV contract submitted to Disney on March 13.  Paid $69 per point in the hope that it would be high enough.  

Incidentally, I saw someone posting here that snared the 25 point BWV listing at $79 per point and felt like he/she overpaid.  Rest assured, I'd have bought that one too if I was fast enough!    When I called, it was already gone.  

Best of luck to everyone.  

Silver


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Longtime lurker adding our contract to the mix.  We're waiting on a 100 point BWV contract submitted to Disney on March 13.  Paid $69 per point in the hope that it would be high enough.
> 
> Incidentally, I saw someone posting here that snared the 25 point BWV listing at $79 per point and felt like he/she overpaid.  Rest assured, I'd have bought that one too if I was fast enough!    When I called, it was already gone.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> Silver



Similar to the one we are waiting on. Did yours have any banked points or 2013points?


----------



## disfanforlife

BillyBuckner said:


> For the contract listed above, Disney waived ROFR on 2/26/2013.  Contract closed on 3/21/2013.  Still waiting for membership packet on 3/31, hopefully it will come this week.



Congratulations!


----------



## Silver19

disfanforlife said:


> Similar to the one we are waiting on. Did yours have any banked points or 2013points?



Yes.  Our BWV contract at $69 had 26 banked points from 2012, and then all 100 available for 2013 and forward.  

Silver


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

I didn't want to post anything for the last few weeks, after Disney took our first BCV contract, but we're hoping to hear back tomorrow about our new contract.  Tomorrow will be day 30 in ROFR...

Details:
BCV February U/Y 240 pts, 158 2012 banked, all forward.  $77/pt.  
We paid a lot more per point, and all fees, etc., but that's what the seller needed b/c of a mortgage situation, and we figured that we really want that many points, and the price is still better than Disney's $115, and WAY better than the new $130/pt.

I'll post again when we know something!


----------



## Silver19

Mom23WildBoys said:


> I didn't want to post anything for the last few weeks, after Disney took our first BCV contract, but we're hoping to hear back tomorrow about our new contract.  Tomorrow will be day 30 in ROFR...
> 
> Details:
> BCV February U/Y 240 pts, 158 2012 banked, all forward.  $77/pt.
> We paid a lot more per point, and all fees, etc., but that's what the seller needed b/c of a mortgage situation, and we figured that we really want that many points, and the price is still better than Disney's $115, and WAY better than the new $130/pt.
> 
> I'll post again when we know something!



Good luck!  

Some may disagree, but I consider anything at or below 60% of retail as a huge win.  I'd happily pay $80 per point for any small (100 or less) BWV contracts, but I'm always too slow.  I've been trying for a year to snare small contracts and only have been fast enough once.  Everything I like is "sale pending" before I see it.  I suppose I need to check the sites more often.  

We want the small ones so when we're older and start selling points or giving them to the kids, we can do it gradually, just a bit at a time.  

Silver


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mom23WildBoys said:


> I didn't want to post anything for the last few weeks, after Disney took our first BCV contract, but we're hoping to hear back tomorrow about our new contract.  Tomorrow will be day 30 in ROFR...
> 
> Details:
> BCV February U/Y 240 pts, 158 2012 banked, all forward.  $77/pt.
> We paid a lot more per point, and all fees, etc., but that's what the seller needed b/c of a mortgage situation, and we figured that we really want that many points, and the price is still better than Disney's $115, and WAY better than the new $130/pt.
> 
> I'll post again when we know something!



  We always bought BCV direct because of the difficulty getting the right UY and a contract that wasn't stripped.  I hope you get good news soon!


----------



## wordwitt

Silver19 said:


> Longtime lurker adding our contract to the mix.  We're waiting on a 100 point BWV contract submitted to Disney on March 13.  Paid $69 per point in the hope that it would be high enough.
> 
> Incidentally, I saw someone posting here that snared the 25 point BWV listing at $79 per point and felt like he/she overpaid.  Rest assured, I'd have bought that one too if I was fast enough!    When I called, it was already gone.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> Silver



Thanks.  I'm pretty happy to have it, and am still nervous about ROFR!


----------



## Silver19

wordwitt said:


> Thanks.  I'm pretty happy to have it, and am still nervous about ROFR!



Congratulations, and hope you get it.  I'm nervous too, but I think we'll both be fine.  

Silver

[Edit] Read your other posts to see if you also snared the 100 point listing that was related to your 25-pointer (doesn't look like you did).  I use Jason at TSS also, and my wife and I are also lawyers, and we also take two visits to Disney each year with the kids plus one to Europe (Switzerland this year).  And my wife had major heart problems post-pregnancy.   We're all sort of dopplegangers.


----------



## PCMama

Disney took back our contract today 250 points all 2012 and 2013 points Dec use year VGC. $93 ppt buyer pay all maintenance, closing and admin fee.


----------



## Silver19

Is Monday the day they usually send out notices?  I ask because TSS told me "April 8 should be the day" even though that's day 25 for me, not Day 30.


----------



## PCMama

Silver19 said:
			
		

> Is Monday the day they usually send out notices?  I ask because TSS told me "April 8 should be the day" even though that's day 25 for me, not Day 30.



Idk. Ours went in on 3/13.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PCMama said:


> Disney took back our contract today 250 points all 2012 and 2013 points Dec use year VGC. $93 ppt buyer pay all maintenance, closing and admin fee.



Oh my, sorry to read this.


----------



## wordwitt

PCMama said:


> Disney took back our contract today 250 points all 2012 and 2013 points Dec use year VGC. $93 ppt buyer pay all maintenance, closing and admin fee.



I'm sorry, PC Mama!


----------



## jenbelles

Silver19 said:


> Is Monday the day they usually send out notices?  I ask because TSS told me "April 8 should be the day" even though that's day 25 for me, not Day 30.



From my review of the boards, it seems that each broker notifies their clients on different days of the week.  I am still not 100% sure if Disney has a set day that they notify the brokers.  
It is definitely not unusual to hear a few days before your 30 day mark.


----------



## DrMomof3

Sadly Disney took our contract today. 

BCV 160 points August UY $68 per point; buyer pays closing and MF.  No 2012 points.  All 2013 points.

Amanda


----------



## DisneyDiana

DrMomof3 said:


> Sadly Disney took our contract today.
> 
> BCV 160 points August UY $68 per point; buyer pays closing and MF.  No 2012 points.  All 2013 points.
> 
> Amanda


Oh no! I'm so sorry. We submitted ours just a few days after you. I'm starting to think I should prepare myself.


----------



## kkolbusz1

This is just awful. No one has good news lately.


----------



## wordwitt

DrMomof3 said:


> Sadly Disney took our contract today.
> 
> BCV 160 points August UY $68 per point; buyer pays closing and MF.  No 2012 points.  All 2013 points.
> 
> Amanda



I've been following your story and rooting for you.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Silver19

PCMama said:


> Idk. Ours went in on 3/13.



So did ours.  I wonder if that bodes well for me.  Sorry about yours.


----------



## Sandisw

Sorry for all of you who have had contracts taken.   It does seem that RoFR activity is on the rise...keep trying..


----------



## disfanforlife

DrMomof3 said:


> Sadly Disney took our contract today.
> 
> BCV 160 points August UY $68 per point; buyer pays closing and MF.  No 2012 points.  All 2013 points.
> 
> Amanda



Oh no, I am sorry to hear that.....


----------



## kenspidey

Disney bought ours back today too ....

BWV 150 points at $67 per point all points 2012 on Sept UY


----------



## DrMomof3

So much bad news.  I'm sorry to everyone else who lost their contracts to the Mouse.
Thank you all for the support! We're going to keep looking...

Amanda


----------



## DannysMom

Man, no good news today. Sorry to all that had contracts taken.  Keep trying.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Silver19

kenspidey said:


> Disney bought ours back today too ....
> 
> BWV 150 points at $67 per point all points 2012 on Sept UY



Wow.  I was feeling very optimistic until I saw this one.  That's pretty close to ours.  100 points, $69, 26 2012 points, all 2013.  April UY.  

Sorry you lost it.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Wow.  I was feeling very optimistic until I saw this one.  That's pretty close to ours.  100 points, $69, 26 2012 points, all 2013.  April UY.
> 
> Sorry you lost it.



Me too! Ours is 100 points $70 but no 2012 points....so maybe ours still has a chance to go through. I am not feeling very optimistic anymore either. Sorry you lost yours too - Ken.


----------



## Apps

Wow...getting ugly in here.  

Will be interesting to see the stats on what got taken in March and April.


----------



## Silver19

disfanforlife said:


> Me too! Ours is 100 points $70 but no 2012 points....so maybe ours still has a chance to go through. I am not feeling very optimistic anymore either. Sorry you lost yours too - Ken.



Yours was listed right after the one I got -- I remember seeing it.  Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## arachnib

My Boardwalk offer was refused on Friday, March 29th. 200 points at $69/pt. Use year of September. 200 from 2012, 200 for 2013, and 200 for 2014.  I have one more offer that is on a parallel path with this refused contract, and have not gotten a rejection on it. It is April at $69/pt, with 1 pt from 2012, 150pts. in 2013 and 150pts in 2014.


----------



## jcotten

Wow! Feel bad for all those who had contacts taken, who could have seen that coming? Maybe because of the recent price increase ?


----------



## Silver19

I know when I bought my small 50 point BWV contract direct in January that they were at the end of their inventory for BWV.  When I called to add 25 points after the increase was announced, I was told there was a long waitlist.  So I assume they're working that waitlist down.  

Based on what I'm seeing here, they're ROFRing nearly all the TSS BWV listings that have gone down in the last month...


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Yours was listed right after the one I got -- I remember seeing it.  Fingers crossed for both of us.



I remember seeing yours too, because that is when I was seriously working on my DH to agree on making an offer - then it was gone. So when I saw this one shortly after - I pounced on it!


----------



## Silver19

disfanforlife said:


> I remember seeing yours too, because that is when I was seriously working on my DH to agree on making an offer - then it was gone. So when I saw this one shortly after - I pounced on it!



Funny, I thought I was overpaying at the time, but was glad to do so because I thought it was a lock to go through.  Now these $69/$70's BWV contracts look cheap.  And there are no active BWV listings available either.  

I'm guessing the market will cool off after the waitlist is depleted and we'll all happily be grabbing contracts at $60 again come winter.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Funny, I thought I was overpaying at the time, but was glad to do so because I thought it was a lock to go through.  Now these $69/$70's BWV contracts look cheap.  And there are no active BWV listings available either.
> 
> I'm guessing the market will cool off after the waitlist is depleted and we'll all happily be grabbing contracts at $60 again come winter.



If that is the case maybe I should hope mine doesn't go through....


----------



## kenspidey

disfanforlife said:


> Me too! Ours is 100 points $70 but no 2012 points....so maybe ours still has a chance to go through. I am not feeling very optimistic anymore either. Sorry you lost yours too - Ken.



Thanks .... My agent said that every BWV they sold in the last month was bought back with prices even in the low 70s .... No contract appears safe... I will now wait until this cools a little


----------



## arachnib

I was told by Jerry on Friday, 3-29, they bought 14 back, 5 of them BWV. One of them was my 200 pt loaded contract w/Sept UY at $69/pt. Full asking price. Went to ROFR on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## disfanforlife

arachnib said:


> I was told by Jerry on Friday, 4-29, they bought 14 back, 5 of them BWV. One of them was my 200 pt loaded contract w/Sept UY at $69/pt. Full asking price. Went to ROFR on St. Patrick's Day.



Mine went to ROFR on St. Patrick's Day too.


----------



## Silver19

arachnib said:


> I was told by Jerry on Friday, 4-29, they bought 14 back, 5 of them BWV. One of them was my 200 pt loaded contract w/Sept UY at $69/pt. Full asking price. Went to ROFR on St. Patrick's Day.



I wonder how many were released?  Mine went to ROFR on March 13, so at least they've passed on it at least once at this point.  Sounds like your April contract is in the same boat.


----------



## Dvc CA

Another ROFR hit. VGC, $88/pt.  All 2012 & 2013 pts.  June UY. I wish it was an april fools joke, but sadly, it is not.


----------



## dbs1228

kenspidey said:


> Thanks .... My agent said that every BWV they sold in the last month was bought back with prices even in the low 70s .... No contract appears safe... I will now wait until this cools a little



Sorry to everyone who lost contracts today!  

I have an full price  offer on the table now for BWV but if it does not go through I too will put looking on hold for a few months.  The asking price for the contract is 60.00PP loaded contract - no sense in offering more since Disney is taking back contracts in the low 70.00 (it is a 350 point contract so a big difference in price) Although there is a part of me that wants to up the price just to make Disney pay more then they had too


----------



## NoleFan

Check DVC news for post about cancel Grand Floridian DVC (making rooms part of hotel) & increase in ROFR to increase profits. Also link to. Article on FB page DVC News. Explains all the ROFRs. A lot of stuff passed through in January & February during transistion of new DVC CEO.


----------



## Silver19

NoleFan said:


> Check DVC news for post about cancel Grand Floridian DVC (making rooms part of hotel) & increase in ROFR to increase profits. Also link to. Article on FB page DVC News. Explains all the ROFRs. A lot of stuff passed through in January & February during transistion of new DVC CEO.



That was an April Fool's joke, was it not?


----------



## automaticsoap

NoleFan said:


> Check DVC news for post about cancel Grand Floridian DVC (making rooms part of hotel) & increase in ROFR to increase profits. Also link to. Article on FB page DVC News. Explains all the ROFRs. A lot of stuff passed through in January & February during transistion of new DVC CEO.



Pretty sure this DVCNews post is an April Fools' joke.


----------



## dbs1228

NoleFan said:


> Check DVC news for post about cancel Grand Floridian DVC (making rooms part of hotel) & increase in ROFR to increase profits. Also link to. Article on FB page DVC News. Explains all the ROFRs. A lot of stuff passed through in January & February during transistion of new DVC CEO.



Grand Floridian was a April fools joke not sure about the rest have not seen it!


----------



## disneysled

NoleFan said:


> Check DVC news for post about cancel Grand Floridian DVC (making rooms part of hotel) & increase in ROFR to increase profits. Also link to. Article on FB page DVC News. Explains all the ROFRs. A lot of stuff passed through in January & February during transistion of new DVC CEO.



The post on DVC News on FB is a April Fools joke


----------



## NoleFan

Oops, did not see that part. Sorry all. Went into panic mode when saw the ROFR stuff in the article.


----------



## PCMama

Silver19 said:
			
		

> So did ours.  I wonder if that bodes well for me.  Sorry about yours.



Hard to say I was seeing all those contracts submitted after mine last week and held out hope. I'm not sure what is getting through now. Since we are not going until next year I have an offer in on.a stripped contract. So we'll see. :/


----------



## PCMama

Dvc CA said:
			
		

> Another ROFR hit. VGC, $88/pt.  All 2012 & 2013 pts.  June UY. I wish it was an april fools joke, but sadly, it is not.



Sorry to hear. Mine was similar at $93 ppt.. sigh.


----------



## Dvc CA

PCMama said:


> Sorry to hear. Mine was similar at $93 ppt.. sigh.



When I saw your post this morning, I knew mine was doomed.  Sure enough, my broker called about an hour later.  At least I can take some comfort in know that offering another $5/pt wouldn't have helped.


----------



## a742246

While I am not looking to buy now. With Disney ROFR alot of contracts right now, I was wondering if your chances would improve if you ask the seller to bank this years points into next year. It doesn't look like Disney is ROFR contracts with no current points unless they are dirt cheap (for those who want to book this year you can always borrow next years points).

Just a thought!


----------



## dbs1228

a742246 said:


> While I am not looking to buy now. With Disney ROFR alot of contracts right now, I was wondering if your chances would improve if you ask the seller to bank this years points into next year. It doesn't look like Disney is ROFR contracts with no current points unless they are dirt cheap (for those who want to book this year you can always borrow next years points).
> 
> Just a thought!



They have been ROFR contracts that do not have points but have points coming this year - I do not think you can bank points if you are not in the current UY.  It could work if it is a Feb, Mar or Apr UY and has 2013 points then all points would go to 2014 any UY beyond that would still be in 2012 UY.  I like your thinking!


----------



## z28wiz

dbs1228 said:


> They have been ROFR contracts that do not have points but have points coming this year - I do not think you can bank points if you are not in the current UY.  It could work if it is a Feb, Mar or Apr UY and has 2013 points then all points would go to 2014 any UY beyond that would still be in 2012 UY.  I like your thinking!



Disney would most likely reverse the banking if the rofr it.


----------



## dbs1228

z28wiz said:


> Disney would most likely reverse the banking if the rofr it.



So true!!


----------



## PCMama

a742246 said:
			
		

> While I am not looking to buy now. With Disney ROFR alot of contracts right now, I was wondering if your chances would improve if you ask the seller to bank this years points into next year. It doesn't look like Disney is ROFR contracts with no current points unless they are dirt cheap (for those who want to book this year you can always borrow next years points).
> 
> Just a thought!



I thought about it. But like the other poster said Disney probably have the power to unbank. I have an offer in with another contract with no 2013 points and some 2014 points gone too. It was not an attractive contract a few weeks ago, but now I'm wondering if it may be a way to pass rofr.


----------



## a742246

I am sure Disney has the power to unbank, but sometimes a little bump in the road can make a difference.


----------



## arachnib

Well, heard from Jaki tonight, my other BWV contract was lost to ROFR. Second one in 4 days. 150 points @$69/pt, April. Full asking price. 1pt from '12, 150 pts for '13 and 150 pts for '14. Went to DVC around March 17th. I was hoping this would slide through, since it didn't have any points (just 1) from '12. I don't think any of the Boardwalks will be going through. Jaki said they refused all of her BWV contracts today.


----------



## PCMama

arachnib said:
			
		

> Well, heard from Jaki tonight, my other BWV contract was lost to ROFR. Second one in 4 days. 150 points @$69/pt, April. Full asking price. 1pt from '12, 150 pts for '13 and 150 pts for '14. Went to DVC around March 17th. I was hoping this would slide through, since it didn't have any points (just 1) from '12. I don't think any of the Boardwalks will be going through. Jaki said they refused all of her BWV contracts today.



Gosh its ugly out there


----------



## kenspidey

My humble opinion is that there is nothing the buyer can do to completely prevent ROFR at this time. They are gobbling up contracts at 10 -20 dollars over what they passed on 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Silver19

kenspidey said:


> My humble opinion is that there is nothing the buyer can do to completely prevent ROFR at this time. They are gobbling up contracts at 10 -20 dollars over what they passed on 2 weeks ago.



Agreed.  It's just bad timing, particularly at BWV (unfortunately my home resort).  

I wonder whether there would still be a waitlist if I called my Guide and tried to buy points direct this week.  Not that I'm interested in paying $130.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Any recent BLT activity?  Our broker says we'll hear around the 20th, but we were starting before March 17, & some have heard already.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

UGH!!! Reading all of these BWV's getting ROFR'ed makes me pretty sure that mine will be added to the list  I have not heard anything yet...it was sent to Disney on 3/20 so maybe soon I will hear something. It was 150pt contract @ $65 a pt. June UY...114 pts for 2013 and all 2014+....Hoping Mickey will be kind and grant me some pixie dust  We have been debating for years about buying one and by the looks of it, the timing couldn't be any worse. Here's To Hoping


----------



## GrassMaster

Silver19 said:


> Agreed.  It's just bad timing, particularly at BWV (unfortunately my home resort).
> 
> I wonder whether there would still be a waitlist if I called my Guide and tried to buy points direct this week.  Not that I'm interested in paying $130.



My guide called yesterday to let me know we are slowly moving up the BWV waitlist. We've been on 3 weeks.


----------



## bgraham34

Friends of mine just heard that Disney took their contract of 200 points at OKW for $75 PP


----------



## DannysMom

bgraham34 said:


> Friends of mine just heard that Disney took their contract of 200 points at OKW for $75 PP



Dang!  Was that an extended contract?  

I am guessing that besides clearing the wait lists Disney managed to manufacture with that last price increase, they are trying to make resale much, much more uncertain. I'm afraid in that regard they are probably succeeding.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## duckygirl

I have been lurking on this thread since we put in our offer on the 15th. I was afraid to post anything because I was so worried about ROFR. 

 BWV September UY 125 points 2011 and on.  $69 pp (asking price).  It was a beautiful contract.  

Jerry from TSS called this morning and said that Disney did indeed ROFR the contract.   I really hoped we had somehow gotten by under the radar.  He said that everything below $70 has been taken back.  Oh well....back to the hunt!


----------



## DisneyDiana

bgraham34 said:


> Friends of mine just heard that Disney took their contract of 200 points at OKW for $75 PP



Wow! I wonder if they are just taking everything at this point. My contract is for VWL. There just aren't many out there so I don't know what to think.


----------



## n2mm

Wow, I'm so sad to read all of these reports.  I know how many emotions go into buying a contract.  My DD is waiting for her first resale purchase and it's waiting to hear if she passed.  I will be sending her an email to prepare her.  She made an offer for a 150 pt contract at SSR.  It's been about 3-4 weeks now.  I'll post back on her status once I hear.


----------



## disfanforlife

duckygirl said:


> I have been lurking on this thread since we put in our offer on the 15th. I was afraid to post anything because I was so worried about ROFR.
> 
> BWV September UY 125 points 2011 and on.  $69 pp (asking price).  It was a beautiful contract.
> 
> Jerry from TSS called this morning and said that Disney did indeed ROFR the contract.   I really hoped we had somehow gotten by under the radar.  He said that everything below $70 has been taken back.  Oh well....back to the hunt!



Eeeks, we are on the borderline then - ours is for $70.... I am bracing myself for a phone call too, but still hoping for the best!


----------



## Thumper4me

Friends of mine just heard that Disney took their contract of 200 points at OKW for $75 PP 


Wow!!  It doesn't look like either of the contracts I have submitted have much of a chance.  I have an OKW 190 point contract sent to ROFR on March 27th for $58 per point and a SSR 200 point contract sent to ROFR on March 21st at $60 pre point.  Both are April Use Year.  The OKW contract has points for 2013 but the SSR is stripped.  I will let you know if I hear anything.

Kelly


----------



## duckygirl

I really just think that our timing was the absolute worst.  They are trying to fill the waitlists and all of our contracts were caught in this firestorm.


----------



## PCMama

duckygirl said:
			
		

> I really just think that our timing was the absolute worst.  They are trying to fill the waitlists and all of our contracts were caught in this firestorm.



I agree. :/


----------



## Meggysmum

I am still waiting on my SSR contract at $58 sent on the 14th. The only chance I have that it might get through is that it is stripped with no points until March 2014.  I really never thought ROFR would be an issue until the day after I made my offer and started reading this thread!


----------



## cm8

duckygirl said:


> I really just think that our timing was the absolute worst.  They are trying to fill the waitlists and all of our contracts were caught in this firestorm.



, I think the "hype" to get on the wait-list to avoid the price increase tactic worked  


We have been in ROFR since the 4th of March, we haven't heard back yet, I hope that no news is good news


----------



## DrMomof3

After our first contract was taken by Disney, I'm feeling a bit gun-shy! 
There's a stripped BCV listing that has a workable Use-Year.  I would have said it's overpriced but after the recent ROFR activity it might be worth an offer...

Amanda


----------



## ELMC

Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.

SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).


----------



## DisneyDiana

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



I think that is the first good news we've had on this thread in close to a week. When did you submit to ROFR?


----------



## Apps

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



Congrats.  You give me hope.  Mine had no 2012 and Dec UY at $62. 

Seems SSRs are the only things going through these days.


----------



## quinnc19

I'm waiting also and getting more anxious all the time!  My offer of 45/point for 116 VB points (FEB UY) - 114 banked 2012 points, all 2013 points, etc. was sent to ROFR on the 20th. The TSS has been great and they said that Disney only bought back one VB in the last year, but it was in the last week or so at 38/point. The ROFR thread reports almost no buy backs from Disney but the ones listed were at 30/point for loaded contracts. I thought VB might be immune to all of this ROFR activity, but maybe not.


----------



## Silver19

I called TSS and Disney has not ROFR'd me yet.  I'm at Day 20.  100 BWV, 26 2012 points banked, and all 2013 and 2014.  $69.

I fully expect to get ROFR'd, but there's a glimmer of hope, since they've passed on mine and taken others that were submitted later.


----------



## Silver19

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).




Congrats!


----------



## kkolbusz1

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



YOurs must be the one sharon just told me about. I asked if theyre letting any thru &  she said this one today. Congrats


----------



## n2mm

cm8 said:


> , I think the "hype" to get on the wait-list to avoid the price increase tactic worked
> 
> 
> We have been in ROFR since the 4th of March, we haven't heard back yet, I hope that no news is good news



My DD is also waiting.  Her offer for SSR went to ROFR on the 4th of March too.  She's working with Sharon and hasn't gotten an email answer back yet on the status.  Hopefully she'll get some good news this week.


----------



## toniosmom

Silver19 said:


> I called TSS and Disney has not ROFR'd me yet.  I'm at Day 20.  100 BWV, 26 2012 points banked, and all 2013 and 2014.  $69.
> 
> I fully expect to get ROFR'd, but there's a glimmer of hope, since they've passed on mine and taken others that were submitted later.



I'm still hanging out too -- mine was submitted on 3/6 - BLT $97 75 pts, all 2013 pts, buyer pays MF and closing.  Hoping that no news is good news.  We're almost to the 30 day mark and I know TSS usually hears on Tuesdays so I was hoping to get some good news today.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> I called TSS and Disney has not ROFR'd me yet.  I'm at Day 20.  100 BWV, 26 2012 points banked, and all 2013 and 2014.  $69.
> 
> I fully expect to get ROFR'd, but there's a glimmer of hope, since they've passed on mine and taken others that were submitted later.



Glad to hear that. Here's to hoping!


----------



## lchute1158

I have two offers at rofr...long way to go but i'll keep ya'll posted...

60 points OKW at $67 UY august
- submitted 3/30
25 point VGC at $118 UY september
- submitted 4/2

buyer pays closing and mf both. both have 2013 points but only VGC has 2012 banked points. 

Not so sure about OKW now, but thinking VGC should go through.


----------



## 333disneymom

ELMC said:
			
		

> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bgraham34

DannysMom said:


> Dang!  Was that an extended contract?
> 
> I am guessing that besides clearing the wait lists Disney managed to manufacture with that last price increase, they are trying to make resale much, much more uncertain. I'm afraid in that regard they are probably succeeding.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



I believe it was an extended contract but not 100% sure.


----------



## puffkin

I just checked in here after a few days off (spring break at Disney!) and this ROFR activity is crazy!  Our SSR contract closed on 3/21 so just waiting for our packet and membership number from Disney.  I'm glad ours went through when it did!


----------



## GOOFY D

duckygirl said:


> I have been lurking on this thread since we put in our offer on the 15th. I was afraid to post anything because I was so worried about ROFR.
> 
> BWV September UY 125 points 2011 and on.  $69 pp (asking price).  It was a beautiful contract.
> 
> Jerry from TSS called this morning and said that Disney did indeed ROFR the contract.   I really hoped we had somehow gotten by under the radar.  He said that everything below $70 has been taken back.  Oh well....back to the hunt!



Wow, really?  I just finished the process on my 150 BWV (Aug UY - all 2012, 2013 and 2014 point) at $60 a point.  We agreed to contract at end of January and cleared ROFR in late Feb.  I may have just sneaked in before the ROFR run.


----------



## thptrek

We made it through!  BLT at $89. I'm very surprised since the contract is somewhat loaded too. Hopefully will close fast and start planning our first trips


----------



## Apps

Our ROFR was waived!  150 points at SSR for $62.  DEC UY with no 2012 but all 2013 and forward.  We submitted on 3/6.


----------



## toniosmom

toniosmom said:


> I'm still hanging out too -- mine was submitted on 3/6 - BLT $97 75 pts, all 2013 pts, buyer pays MF and closing.  Hoping that no news is good news.  We're almost to the 30 day mark and I know TSS usually hears on Tuesdays so I was hoping to get some good news today.



Just got the word -- Disney waived, so we made it through!


----------



## DisneyDiana

Finally, some much needed good news. I really can't figure out how they are deciding what to waive. I'm just glad that they are.


----------



## bobbiwoz

thptrek said:


> We made it through!  BLT at $89. I'm very surprised since the contract is somewhat loaded too. Hopefully will close fast and start planning our first trips



Recently?  That's great news!


----------



## bobbiwoz

toniosmom said:


> Just got the word -- Disney waived, so we made it through!



Great, another BLT passed!


----------



## kkolbusz1

Apps said:


> Our ROFR was waived!  150 points at SSR for $62.  DEC UY with no 2012 but all 2013 and forward.  We submitted on 3/6.



You're giving me hope! We had to sign an addendum because the seller banked the 2012 points after it went to rofr. we signed it yesterday & they got it back this morning. it went on the 20th. it doesn't affect the timeline, but I'm hoping we'll hear next tues. very similar to yours. 150 sept. $63.


----------



## automaticsoap

It seems all the bad news was given in the morning, and the good news is coming now? Crossing my fingers, waiting to hear about a small BWV contract that was submitted 3/5. I'll give the full details on the contract after I hear about ROFR...

Congrats to all who were waived through!


----------



## wordwitt

automaticsoap said:


> It seems all the bad news was given in the morning, and the good news is coming now? Crossing my fingers, waiting to hear about a small BWV contract that was submitted 3/5. I'll give the full details on the contract after I hear about ROFR...
> 
> Congrats to all who were waived through!



automaticsoap, which broker are you using?   It should be very soon!   

And to piggyback on your sentiments, congratulations to everyone who was waived, and my sympathies to those who got bad news in the past couple of days.


----------



## automaticsoap

wordwitt said:


> automaticsoap, which broker are you using?   It should be very soon!



Just found out I passed! Through TSS:

50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts that expire 9/30/13, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 3/5, passed 4/2), buyer pays closing & seller pays MF


----------



## Apps

automaticsoap said:


> Just found out I passed! Through TSS:
> 
> 50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts that expire 9/30/13, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 3/5, passed 4/2)



i bet you just received their email saying you were waived.  Me too.  Congrats.


----------



## wordwitt

I want an email, too!!! 

And automaticsoap, I'm waiting on 25 BWV at $79/point.  50 2012 (25 banked need to be used by 08/31); 75 for 2013 coming September 1 (Sept. UY).  Also using Jason at TSS, and I have nothing but awesome things to say about him and TSS and their title company.

Mine went to ROFR on 3/18, so I've probably got more of this waiting in store.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wordwitt said:


> I want an email, too!!!
> 
> And automaticsoap, I'm waiting on 25 BWV at $79/point.  50 2012 (25 banked need to be used by 08/31); 75 for 2013 coming September 1 (Sept. UY).  Also using Jason at TSS, and I have nothing but awesome things to say about him and TSS and their title company.
> 
> Mine went to ROFR on 3/18, so I've probably got more of this waiting in store.



25 or 75 points?


----------



## Hunclemarco

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



Hooray!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wordwitt

bobbiwoz said:


> 25 or 75 points?



Only 25, so I misspoke. 50 coming 9/1.


----------



## jcotten

thptrek said:


> We made it through!  BLT at $89. I'm very surprised since the contract is somewhat loaded too. Hopefully will close fast and start planning our first trips



Congrats! we closed on our BLT today for $88pp


----------



## MapleGirl

Hello, 

Congrats to all those soon-to-be new owners!  My thoughts are with those that were ROFR'ed.  


I heard from the title company today.  They wrote the following: 



> We just wanted to let you know that the title company has advised us that your Disney Vacation Club purchase is almost complete! Disney has been notified of your new ownership,  this will take 2-4 weeks for Disney to enter your info into their system. On the day the transfer is done in the system, Disney will mail you a letter that provides you with your membership number.



I know some folks have had success calling Disney to get their new DVC number.  Must I wait 2-4 weeks before I am in their system?  I am not the most patient person.


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

thptrek said:


> We made it through!  BLT at $89. I'm very surprised since the contract is somewhat loaded too. Hopefully will close fast and start planning our first trips



Congratulations!  What use year?


----------



## Jenifurby

We were notified by TSS that we passed ROFR!

HHI 200 pts, June UY $51 per pt, 127 banked 2012 points, 200 2013 points forward, buyer pays closing and MF.


----------



## MapleGirl

Jenifurby said:


> We were notified by TSS that we passed ROFR!
> 
> HHI 200 pts, June UY $51 per pt, 127 banked 2012 points, 200 2013 points forward, buyer pays closing and MF.



Nice!  I can't wait to check out HHI.  Congratulations!


----------



## JamesA1

Just found out that mine was one of the 50 that were waived through TSS. 

BWV 50, September UY, $75.00pp, 2012 banked, 2013 upcoming, buyer paid closing/MF, submitted 3/7 and waived 4/2.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

MapleGirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congrats to all those soon-to-be new owners!  My thoughts are with those that were ROFR'ed.
> 
> 
> I heard from the title company today.  They wrote the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some folks have had success calling Disney to get their new DVC number.  Must I wait 2-4 weeks before I am in their system?  I am not the most patient person.



I'm curious, too...we are STILL waiting for the sellers to return the closing documents, and we wanted to stay in HHI in November and I see the 7 month mark coming and going now.


----------



## jenbelles

Apps said:


> Our ROFR was waived!  150 points at SSR for $62.  DEC UY with no 2012 but all 2013 and forward.  We submitted on 3/6.




Congrats!!!!  That is very similar to the contract that we submitted on 3/8.  I hope to hear this week or next!


----------



## Apps

jenbelles said:


> Congrats!!!!  That is very similar to the contract that we submitted on 3/8.  I hope to hear this week or next!



Good luck to you.  If you have TSS, you can email them for an update.  Very responsive.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jenifurby said:


> We were notified by TSS that we passed ROFR!
> 
> HHI 200 pts, June UY $51 per pt, 127 banked 2012 points, 200 2013 points forward, buyer pays closing and MF.



Congratulations, we love HHI!


----------



## lorenni

lorenni said:


> I'll add to the pooled info:
> 
> Purchase contract went to ROFR today. 160 BLT Feb UY, 131 2012 banked, 160 2013, 160 2014, $90/point, buyer pays closing and MF.
> 
> Fingers crossed and I will post whether it clears.



Still no word on this one...went to ROFR on 3/7. :/


----------



## lovin'fl

NHTikiBeckie said:


> I'm curious, too...we are STILL waiting for the sellers to return the closing documents, and we wanted to stay in HHI in November and I see the 7 month mark coming and going now.



You are still good for November...for all month and all room types (except the 26th-29th in the 3BR grand villa).  I hope you close and get your member info super quick so you can get your resie!


----------



## elcid3

MapleGirl said:


> Hello,
> I know some folks have had success calling Disney to get their new DVC number.  Must I wait 2-4 weeks before I am in their system?  I am not the most patient person.



I closed 17 days ago and called today but I'm still not in the system.  The points for a DVC owner who closed on the same but already had a DVC account had his points loaded to the system on day 11.  So in my limited DVC experience the timing depends on whether you have a DVC account or if you are a first-time owner.  I'm getting impatient because the contract I purchased has 210 non-bankable points that expire on 5/31


----------



## jcotten

closed today, our timeline

Two 250 Point Contracts sept use year, 2012 points 240,2013 points 500 paid $88 per point



offer made                                 2/18/13
acceptance,sent to ROFR               2/20/13
passed ROFR                               3/13/13
recieved closing docs                   3/15/13
overnight closing docs                  3/18/13
sellers docs arrive                       3/26/13
Closed                                       4/2/13 

now the wait for points to load


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

elcid3 said:


> I closed 17 days ago and called today but I'm still not in the system.  The points for a DVC owner who closed on the same but already had a DVC account had his points loaded to the system on day 11.  So in my limited DVC experience the timing depends on whether you have a DVC account or if you are a first-time owner.  I'm getting impatient because the contract I purchased has 210 non-bankable points that expire on 5/31



Member Services finally put me in contact with "Quality Control", or something like that (14 days after closing).  The guy there gave me my member number so that I could call and book.  Then the girl I booked with in Member Services gave me my code to get online.

It took another 2.5 weeks AFTER that to receive our member packet in the mail!!!  The whole process took about 2.5 months.


----------



## dbs1228

Yea glad to hear good news!!  

Spoke with Sharon today - I guess the full price offer I made last week to a seller is on the rocks seller wants to "counter offer since they think they should be getting more" I will have a final answer tomorrow but have to say Sharon at Fidelity has been keeping me updated and just been GREAT!  She did also tell me that there will be more contracts and at some point Disney will not need BWV points and ROFR will slow right down so maybe this is fate stepping in!  

She also said she had a SSR pass at 46.00PP today!


----------



## bkny

dbs1228 said:
			
		

> Yea glad to hear good news!!
> 
> Spoke with Sharon today - I guess the full price offer I made last week to a seller is on the rocks seller wants to "counter offer since they think they should be getting more" I will have a final answer tomorrow but have to say Sharon at Fidelity has been keeping me updated and just been GREAT!  She did also tell me that there will be more contracts and at some point Disney will not need BWV points and ROFR will slow right down so maybe this is fate stepping in!
> 
> She also said she had a SSR pass at 46.00PP today!



Wow.  That is low.  Did she mention how many points?


----------



## dbs1228

bkny said:


> Wow.  That is low.  Did she mention how many points?



No she did not but she seemed kind of surprised that BWV was being ROFR'd at 62.00PP -69.00PP which surprised me although they have not had too many BWV contracts the past few weeks.  I am really thinking once these WL get filled ROFR will die back down to a certain degree.


----------



## dbs1228

kkolbusz1 said:


> You're giving me hope! We had to sign an addendum because the seller banked the 2012 points after it went to rofr. we signed it yesterday & they got it back this morning. it went on the 20th. it doesn't affect the timeline, but I'm hoping we'll hear next tues. very similar to yours. 150 sept. $63.



I want you to know I am totally rooting for you!  Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## Whilykit

We PASSED!  I was literally biting my nails off! June UY 150 pt, VWL - 57 pp! WHEW!  Sorry to all those who didn't get their contracts passed ... at least we are proof that low price points CAN still be passed!


----------



## DisneyDiana

Whilykit said:


> We PASSED!  I was literally biting my nails off! June UY 150 pt, VWL - 57 pp! WHEW!  Sorry to all those who didn't get their contracts passed ... at least we are proof that low price points CAN still be passed!



Yes!! I've been waiting for someone else with a VWL contract to post. I won't be hearing for another week or so. When did you go to ROFR?


----------



## CPTJAK

TTS let me know today that my BWV 150 points ($64 per point) March Use year 150 for 2013 forward  was taken by Disney......Booooooo


----------



## cm8

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).






quinnc19 said:


> I'm waiting also and getting more anxious all the time!  My offer of 45/point for 116 VB points (FEB UY) - 114 banked 2012 points, all 2013 points, etc. was sent to ROFR on the 20th. The TSS has been great and they said that Disney only bought back one VB in the last year, but it was in the last week or so at 38/point. The ROFR thread reports almost no buy backs from Disney but the ones listed were at 30/point for loaded contracts. I thought VB might be immune to all of this ROFR activity, but maybe not.


Good luck



Silver19 said:


> I called TSS and Disney has not ROFR'd me yet.  I'm at Day 20.  100 BWV, 26 2012 points banked, and all 2013 and 2014.  $69.
> 
> I fully expect to get ROFR'd, but there's a glimmer of hope, since they've passed on mine and taken others that were submitted later.


Have a little faith 



n2mm said:


> My DD is also waiting.  Her offer for SSR went to ROFR on the 4th of March too.  She's working with Sharon and hasn't gotten an email answer back yet on the status.  Hopefully she'll get some good news this week.


I do too!!! I'm off to check  my email



toniosmom said:


> I'm still hanging out too -- mine was submitted on 3/6 - BLT $97 75 pts, all 2013 pts, buyer pays MF and closing.  Hoping that no news is good news.  We're almost to the 30 day mark and I know TSS usually hears on Tuesdays so I was hoping to get some good news today.


Good luck



thptrek said:


> We made it through!  BLT at $89. I'm very surprised since the contract is somewhat loaded too. Hopefully will close fast and start planning our first trips


 congrats!!



Apps said:


> Our ROFR was waived!  150 points at SSR for $62.  DEC UY with no 2012 but all 2013 and forward.  We submitted on 3/6.


Congrats!



toniosmom said:


> Just got the word -- Disney waived, so we made it through!


 Congrats!!



automaticsoap said:


> Just found out I passed! Through TSS:
> 
> 50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts that expire 9/30/13, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 3/5, passed 4/2), buyer pays closing & seller pays MF



 Congrats!


jcotten said:


> Congrats! we closed on our BLT today for $88pp






Jenifurby said:


> We were notified by TSS that we passed ROFR!
> 
> HHI 200 pts, June UY $51 per pt, 127 banked 2012 points, 200 2013 points forward, buyer pays closing and MF.


Congrats!



JamesA1 said:


> Just found out that mine was one of the 50 that were waived through TSS.
> 
> BWV 50, September UY, $75.00pp, 2012 banked, 2013 upcoming, buyer paid closing/MF, submitted 3/7 and waived 4/2.


Congrats!!!



Whilykit said:


> We PASSED!  I was literally biting my nails off! June UY 150 pt, VWL - 57 pp! WHEW!  Sorry to all those who didn't get their contracts passed ... at least we are proof that low price points CAN still be passed!


Sweet deal!! Congrats



CPTJAK said:


> TTS let me know today that my BWV 150 points ($64 per point) March Use year 150 for 2013 forward  was taken by Disney......Booooooo


I'm so sorry


----------



## cm8

Just received email telling me that Disney waived me through 

BLT 200 points 85/point, closing and MF paid by me cash 

Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## dbs1228

cm8 said:


> Just received email telling me that Disney waived me through
> 
> BLT 200 points 85/point, closing and MF paid by me cash
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting




Congrats great price yea yea!


----------



## jcotten

cm8 said:


> Just received email telling me that Disney waived me through
> 
> BLT 200 points 85/point, closing and MF paid by me cash
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting



Great deal,congrats!


----------



## bobbiwoz

cm8 said:


> Just received email telling me that Disney waived me through
> 
> BLT 200 points 85/point, closing and MF paid by me cash
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting



Great!


----------



## wordwitt

This day had a pretty depressing start, so it's great to see all the wonderful ROFR-waiving news!  Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Whilykit

DisneyDiana said:


> Yes!! I've been waiting for someone else with a VWL contract to post. I won't be hearing for another week or so. When did you go to ROFR?



accepted offer 3/4 send to ROFR 3/6 - it was coming down the wire - I thought after all the snatches Disney made over the last 2 days and our low offer we were surely going to be snatched too.... what a NICE surprise!

Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

cm8 said:


> Just received email telling me that Disney waived me through
> 
> BLT 200 points 85/point, closing and MF paid by me cash
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting



Awesome!  Great deal. What use year?


----------



## cz4ever

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



Congrats.  Great deal given the appetite of the ROFR gorilla lately!


----------



## dbs1228

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



grrrr?  But you passed at a great price AND all those points this year! You have to admit even with the 195.00 fee it was a better deal then with other resale companies - I know because I sold with another company for more money and a lot less points!  Congrats


----------



## kkolbusz1

dbs1228 said:


> I want you to know I am totally rooting for you!  Sending pixie dust your way!



Aww thank you! Im so nervous Im on this board not kidding about 10x a day, its really sad! We've waited years to do this so i really hope it goes thru! Ill certainly keep you posted


----------



## DisneyDiana

Whilykit said:


> accepted offer 3/4 send to ROFR 3/6 - it was coming down the wire - I thought after all the snatches Disney made over the last 2 days and our low offer we were surely going to be snatched too.... what a NICE surprise!
> 
> Good luck with yours!!!



Thanks! Congratulations...We're from NJ too, btw.


----------



## Minniesgal

We are anxiously waiting.  We have offered a high price for some VGC points as we really want them.  We travel from UK and if i don't book flights at 11 months I can't afford them so we really want to own where we stay.  We already have AKv points we use for WDW but want to do some East and West coast holidays.

We offered $110 per point for 115 points VGC August UY, all 2012 and forward points.  a high price but still a lot less that $130 or indeed $165.  Been in ROFR since 21 March.  Nervous as we are also on the waitlist with Disney to by them direct as we really want these points.


----------



## fmer55

thptrek said:


> We made it through!  BLT at $89. I'm very surprised since the contract is somewhat loaded too. Hopefully will close fast and start planning our first trips



It all worked out for you, congrats. My deal is falling apart, seller has a balance and does not have the funds to close, my money has been there since March 13th. not sure what is going to happen.



NHTikiBeckie said:


> I'm curious, too...we are STILL waiting for the sellers to return the closing documents, and we wanted to stay in HHI in November and I see the 7 month mark coming and going now.



good Luck



elcid3 said:


> I closed 17 days ago and called today but I'm still not in the system.  The points for a DVC owner who closed on the same but already had a DVC account had his points loaded to the system on day 11.  So in my limited DVC experience the timing depends on whether you have a DVC account or if you are a first-time owner.  I'm getting impatient because the contract I purchased has 210 non-bankable points that expire on 5/31



One has no bearing on the other. My original contract was loaded in 6 days, First add on took 21 days.


----------



## lodge

I can't wait to hear...30 days is up tomorrow!


----------



## cm8

dbs1228 said:


> Congrats great price yea yea!


Thank you 


jcotten said:


> Great deal,congrats!


Thanks!



bobbiwoz said:


> Great!


Thank you



wordwitt said:


> This day had a pretty depressing start, so it's great to see all the wonderful ROFR-waiving news!  Congratulations to all of you.


Thank you, it was hard seeing all the ones that fell through



dis4ellaandzach said:


> Awesome!  Great deal. What use year?


Thank you, it was for March



lodge said:


> I can't wait to hear...30 days is up tomorrow!


Good Luck, I hope you make it through


----------



## n2mm

lodge said:


> I can't wait to hear...30 days is up tomorrow!



My DD is also still waiting.  Her 30 days is also tomorrow! (SSR)


----------



## racinghank

racinghank said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all the great information here that helped us with our first resale purchase.
> 
> Went to ROFR 3/6 180 AKV, DEC UY, all 2012, 2013, 2014 points. $61/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.



I just received an email that Disney has waived their right of first refusal on this contract!


----------



## Mom23WildBoys

mom23wildboys said:


> i didn't want to post anything for the last few weeks, after disney took our first bcv contract, but we're hoping to hear back tomorrow about our new contract.  Tomorrow will be day 30 in rofr...
> 
> Details:
> Bcv february u/y 240 pts, 158 2012 banked, all forward.  $77/pt.
> We paid a lot more per point, and all fees, etc., but that's what the seller needed b/c of a mortgage situation, and we figured that we really want that many points, and the price is still better than disney's $115, and way better than the new $130/pt.
> 
> I'll post again when we know something!



we got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lchute1158

Congratulations!


----------



## melissac

Excited but for a different reason.  Just heard that loan on our ski chalet was approved now waiting for DVC sale to be completed so we have down payment.


----------



## Silver19

#GoodNews is trending...


----------



## macd77

macd77 said:


> 150 OKW (Apr) $61/pt 150-2013, 150-2014 buyer paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs
> 3/3 - offer made at asking and accepted
> 3/5 - we signed the contract
> 3/7 - seller signed and contracted went to ROFR
> 4/2 - ???????  I don't have a good feeling after reading these boards, but you never know....  Also, this is my 2nd contract and lost the 1st one to ROFR last month. I need a lot of pixie dust and luck bc this is a surprise for my wife and 5 kids!!!!  cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40cdf40



I just received word that we passed!!!!


----------



## Apps

macd77 said:


> I just received word that we passed!!!!



Congrats.


----------



## n2mm

n2mm said:


> My DD is also still waiting.  Her 30 days is also tomorrow! (SSR)



Just heard from my DD and she passed!!  SSR 150pts. (Aug UY), 8 2011 pts, 90 2012 pts, 150 2013 pts.  She paid $50 pp.  ROFR submitted on 3/4/13, so it took 30 days.


----------



## jenbelles

jenbelles said:


> When did yours go to Disney?  We submitted on 3/8 160 SSP at $62 35 points for 2012 and all going forward.  Hope to hear something over the next two weeks.  Little nervous because we had an SSR ROFR'd last month!  The waiting is the hardest part!



Got the email today that Disney waived ROFR!!!  Now I can stop stressing about ROFR and start stressing about closing!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## sanibel93

Congrats to all that passed!!!!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Well, there's some hope.  Just got a contract through.
> 
> SSR 194 DEC $60.50pp  all 2011 (banked), 2012 (current) and 2013 (upcoming) points.  Buyer pays closing, mf and $195 (grrr).



Congrats, it's about time you had a little luck go your way


----------



## kkolbusz1

jenbelles said:


> Got the email today that Disney waived ROFR!!!  Now I can stop stressing about ROFR and start stressing about closing!!!  LOL!!!



AHHHHH! Congrats. So....we surely should pass, yes? all these SSR's are passing. Come on. Give me a yes! This waiting is killing me! Watch, all you guys are passing & we won't. Love my negativity don't you?! LOL


----------



## fmer55

So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.

So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.


----------



## disfanforlife

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.



How frustrating for you!


----------



## Hunclemarco

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.



So sorry to hear this 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jenbelles

kkolbusz1 said:


> AHHHHH! Congrats. So....we surely should pass, yes? all these SSR's are passing. Come on. Give me a yes! This waiting is killing me! Watch, all you guys are passing & we won't. Love my negativity don't you?! LOL



I am definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!  The only real difference is the UY and mine had less 2012 points left.


----------



## jenbelles

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.




That is horrible!  How in the world does the seller let it get that far!!!!


----------



## cm8

racinghank said:


> I just received an email that Disney has waived their right of first refusal on this contract!


Congrats!


Mom23WildBoys said:


> we got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!


macd77 said:


> I just received word that we passed!!!!


 Congrats!



n2mm said:


> Just heard from my DD and she passed!!  SSR 150pts. (Aug UY), 8 2011 pts, 90 2012 pts, 150 2013 pts.  She paid $50 pp.  ROFR submitted on 3/4/13, so it took 30 days.


Congrats! to your DD let the planning begin



jenbelles said:


> Got the email today that Disney waived ROFR!!!  Now I can stop stressing about ROFR and start stressing about closing!!!  LOL!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Sandisw

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.



I am so sorry to hear this...does it not make you wonder, though, how they got this far before realizing they couldn't complete the deal...

I hope something comes through for you soon...it does seem that the ROFR bug isn't quite as hungry for BLT...


----------



## toniosmom

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.



That's really a shame.  It appears that the sellers are motivated to sell for financial reasons, so it's sad that they can't come up with the funds to close.  Is this one of those situations where they can somewhat "return" the contract to Disney? I don't know if Disney does this or not.  

Sorry you lost your purchase because of the sellers situation.  I hope you find a new contract very soon.


----------



## fmer55

Sandisw said:


> I am so sorry to hear this...does it not make you wonder, though, how they got this far before realizing they couldn't complete the deal...
> 
> I hope something comes through for you soon...it does seem that the ROFR bug isn't quite as hungry for BLT...



thanks. It will come.


----------



## fmer55

toniosmom said:


> That's really a shame.  It appears that the sellers are motivated to sell for financial reasons, so it's sad that they can't come up with the funds to close.  Is this one of those situations where they can somewhat "return" the contract to Disney? I don't know if Disney does this or not.
> 
> Sorry you lost your purchase because of the sellers situation.  I hope you find a new contract very soon.



this is exactly what is going to happen. They are already in default. Dis will take it back and sell foir $165.


----------



## DizBub

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.



Sorry to hear it Mike.  How incredibly frustrating.  Makes me wonder why in the world did they agree to sell for such a low (great deal for you) price?  They must have known how much they needed in order to pay off their loan and the broker doesn't do this for free........

Better luck on the next one.


----------



## JamesA1

macd77 said:


> I just received word that we passed!!!!



Congrads.


----------



## JamesA1

jenbelles said:


> Got the email today that Disney waived ROFR!!!  Now I can stop stressing about ROFR and start stressing about closing!!!  LOL!!!



I know the feeling. Now checking email for closing docs.


----------



## sol2338

racinghank said:


> I just received an email that Disney has waived their right of first refusal on this contract!



That's great! Do you mind me asking which company you went with?


----------



## lovin'fl

fmer55 said:


> So Mac, I am not sure you want to handle this on your data collection. On february 26 I passed ROFR at $75 on a BLT Feb contract. Closing funds sent to title company on 3/13. Well today I was informed that the seller does not have the funds to close(they owed some money also). And they sent an email today stating that they can no longer move forward with the sale.
> 
> So for the threads purpose it did pass, but never closed.



I am so sorry...I know it's frustrating.  We made an offer in Dec and signed contract and sent deposit and it went off to ROFR and then 8 days in, we got word that the contract was cancelled.  It was upsetting and then trying to find another contract that fit our needs took some time.  I can't even imagine it getting all the way to us sending in closing docs and final payment....how awful.  I hope you have no trouble finding a new contract.  Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## macd77

JamesA1 said:


> Congrads.



Thanks James. Can't wait to tell my family.


----------



## Illini Al

I learned today from Fidelity that I passed ROFR! Here is my timeline so far:

170 SSR Points, Feb UY
0 '13 Points
170 '14 Points and beyond
$49 PP
Seller pays '13 MFs. I pay closing costs and Fidelity admin fee.

Offer made: 2/21
Offer accepted: 2/25
Signed contract: 2/28
Sent to ROFR: 3/4
Passed ROFR: 4/3

Now the wait for the closing docs begins.....


----------



## DisneyDiana

Illini Al said:


> I learned today from Fidelity that I passed ROFR! Here is my timeline so far:
> 
> 170 SSR Points, Feb UY
> 0 '13 Points
> 170 '14 Points and beyond
> $49 PP
> Seller pays '13 MFs. I pay closing costs and Fidelity admin fee.
> 
> Offer made: 2/21
> Offer accepted: 2/25
> Signed contract: 2/28
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4
> Passed ROFR: 4/3
> 
> 
> 
> Now the wait for the closing docs begins.....



That's awesome! Great pp too.


----------



## thptrek

Here are the details of my deal that just passed:

BLT - 240 points, March UY
346 current points available, 240 available March 14
$89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees

Sent to Disney on 3/8
Passed Disney on 4/2


----------



## dbs1228

thptrek said:


> Here are the details of my deal that just passed:
> 
> BLT - 240 points, March UY
> 346 current points available, 240 available March 14
> $89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees
> 
> Sent to Disney on 3/8
> Passed Disney on 4/2



That is a great deal congrats!


----------



## Dvc CA

Had a VGC contract ROFR'd on Monday.  So today, I agreed on another deal.  VGC 160 pts. $105/pt, 13 points for 2013, 38 banked points from 2012.  Buyer pays closing and MF's for the 2013 pts.  Back to ROFR tomorrow.

One of these days I'll beat Disney at their game!


----------



## The Crusher

New to this board....
passed ROFR - OKW December UY - 150 pts @ $60 - 2013 forward. Submitted 3/9. buyer pays MF's - seller splits closing with buyer. I wanted an add on and was happy to get through during this crazy time period. I know I could have done better, but I was glad to get through. I decided to be a little conservative with this one.


----------



## Minniesgal

Dvc CA said:


> Had a VGC contract ROFR'd on Monday.  So today, I agreed on another deal.  VGC 160 pts. $105/pt, 13 points for 2013, 38 banked points from 2012.  Buyer pays closing and MF's for the 2013 pts.  Back to ROFR tomorrow.
> 
> One of these days I'll beat Disney at their game!



That makes me feel better about mine at 110 a point


----------



## PCMama

Dvc CA said:
			
		

> Had a VGC contract ROFR'd on Monday.  So today, I agreed on another deal.  VGC 160 pts. $105/pt, 13 points for 2013, 38 banked points from 2012.  Buyer pays closing and MF's for the 2013 pts.  Back to ROFR tomorrow.
> 
> One of these days I'll beat Disney at their game!



Good luck! I'm waiting to receive the contract for my next vgc submission too. I'll post later. Sending pixie dust!!


----------



## Sandisw

thptrek said:


> Here are the details of my deal that just passed:
> 
> BLT - 240 points, March UY
> 346 current points available, 240 available March 14
> $89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees
> 
> Sent to Disney on 3/8
> Passed Disney on 4/2



Nice!!!  Glad it went through for you!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

thptrek said:


> Here are the details of my deal that just passed:
> 
> BLT - 240 points, March UY
> 346 current points available, 240 available March 14
> $89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees
> 
> Sent to Disney on 3/8
> Passed Disney on 4/2



That's a good one!


----------



## Silver19

Lots of good news today!  

I noticed two BWV listings posted online at $69 this week.  The brokers have a much more complete picture of what's going on than I do, and they seem to think $69 is a fair price, so maybe Disney's recent (and sudden) BWV gluttony is viewed as a temporary thing?  

Even if they ROFR my $69 BWV contract, it looks like I'll be back in the game at the same price point pretty quickly.


----------



## puffkin

Illini Al said:


> I learned today from Fidelity that I passed ROFR! Here is my timeline so far:
> 
> 170 SSR Points, Feb UY
> 0 '13 Points
> 170 '14 Points and beyond
> $49 PP
> Seller pays '13 MFs. I pay closing costs and Fidelity admin fee.
> 
> Offer made: 2/21
> Offer accepted: 2/25
> Signed contract: 2/28
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4
> Passed ROFR: 4/3
> 
> Now the wait for the closing docs begins.....



Woohoo!  I was watching for you to pass!


----------



## arachnib

Tonight we're drawing up a contract for an offer on BWV 350pts on a June UY. It is a loaded contract and don't want to receive a third ROFR from Disney. So we're going high.  in hopes it goes through. 

We figured when DVC was selling at $115, BWV was going for 60% of the retail asking price. So we are going just under 60% of the current $130.  So now we wait. 

Arachnib


----------



## dbs1228

arachnib said:


> Tonight we're drawing up a contract for an offer on BWV 300pts on a June UY. It is a loaded contract and don't want to receive a third ROFR from Disney. So we're going high.  in hopes it goes through.
> 
> We figured when DVC was selling at $115, BWV was going for 60% of the retail asking price. So we are going just under 60% of the current $130.  So now we wait.
> 
> Arachnib



Is it a 300 or 350 point contract?  Sellers were a bit unethical with a 350 contract that I walked away from yesterday June UY 654 points coming in June.  Just curious.


----------



## disfanforlife

arachnib said:


> Tonight we're drawing up a contract for an offer on BWV 300pts on a June UY. It is a loaded contract and don't want to receive a third ROFR from Disney. So we're going high.  in hopes it goes through.
> 
> We figured when DVC was selling at $115, BWV was going for 60% of the retail asking price. So we are going just under 60% of the current $130.  So now we wait.
> 
> Arachnib



Good luck! We are still waiting to hear back on ours.


----------



## elcid3

Mom23WildBoys said:


> Member Services finally put me in contact with "Quality Control", or something like that (14 days after closing).  The guy there gave me my member number so that I could call and book.  Then the girl I booked with in Member Services gave me my code to get online.
> 
> It took another 2.5 weeks AFTER that to receive our member packet in the mail!!!  The whole process took about 2.5 months.




so after some begging and pleading about my expiring points, I finally got entered into the system today (19 days after closing).  They said I need to call back tomorrow to get my online activation code.  The hold up was they have about 100 contracts waiting to be processed.


----------



## Joey7295

elcid3 said:


> so after some begging and pleading about my expiring points, I finally got entered into the system today (19 days after closing).  They said I need to call back tomorrow to get my online activation code.  The hold up was they have about 100 contracts waiting to be processed.



I'm glad to hear that they finally got you in.  Hopefully you will be able to put use to those points.


----------



## points envy

Why does it seem that SSR has so many listings for resale and so many ROFRs waived by DVD? I have an offer that went rofr yesterday for SSR. UY June. 160 points. All points for 2013 and beyond. 63pp.. I feel like I'm missing something about SSR.


----------



## kkolbusz1

points envy said:


> Why does it seem that SSR has so many listings for resale and so many ROFRs waived by DVD? I have an offer that went rofr yesterday for SSR. UY June. 160 points. All points for 2013 and beyond. 63pp.. I feel like I'm missing something about SSR.



THere were a bunch that were taken a week ago from ssr. I really think its got to do with what's on the wait list. We're on day 16.


----------



## arachnib

My mistake, it was 350 BWV points not 300. They have some points in RCI, but opted to forego the use of them and sell the deed at the price we offered. 



arachnib said:


> Tonight we're drawing up a contract for an offer on BWV 350pts on a June UY. It is a loaded contract and don't want to receive a third ROFR from Disney. So we're going high.  in hopes it goes through.
> 
> We figured when DVC was selling at $115, BWV was going for 60% of the retail asking price. So we are going just under 60% of the current $130.  So now we wait.
> 
> Arachnib


----------



## arachnib

Good luck to you!




Dvc CA said:


> Had a VGC contract ROFR'd on Monday.  So today, I agreed on another deal.  VGC 160 pts. $105/pt, 13 points for 2013, 38 banked points from 2012.  Buyer pays closing and MF's for the 2013 pts.  Back to ROFR tomorrow.
> 
> One of these days I'll beat Disney at their game!


----------



## arachnib

the user year is June with 304 banked. 



arachnib said:


> My mistake, it was 350 BWV points not 300. They have some points in RCI, but opted to forego the use of them and sell the deed at the price we offered.


----------



## arachnib

that sounds great!



thptrek said:


> Here are the details of my deal that just passed:
> 
> BLT - 240 points, March UY
> 346 current points available, 240 available March 14
> $89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees
> 
> Sent to Disney on 3/8
> Passed Disney on 4/2


----------



## arachnib

You are a lucky one! 



racinghank said:


> I just received an email that Disney has waived their right of first refusal on this contract!


----------



## arachnib

congratulations!



Illini Al said:


> I learned today from Fidelity that I passed ROFR! Here is my timeline so far:
> 
> 170 SSR Points, Feb UY
> 0 '13 Points
> 170 '14 Points and beyond
> $49 PP
> Seller pays '13 MFs. I pay closing costs and Fidelity admin fee.
> 
> Offer made: 2/21
> Offer accepted: 2/25
> Signed contract: 2/28
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4
> Passed ROFR: 4/3
> 
> Now the wait for the closing docs begins.....


----------



## DannysMom

points envy said:


> Why does it seem that SSR has so many listings for resale and so many ROFRs waived by DVD? I have an offer that went rofr yesterday for SSR. UY June. 160 points. All points for 2013 and beyond. 63pp.. I feel like I'm missing something about SSR.



I don't think you are missing anything w/r/t SSR.  It is a big resort, and it was being sold before the economy tanked around 2008.  So timing wise, you have a lot of owners selling.

It makes sense that a the largest resort has more resale pts available than one of the smaller resorts, that are older and have already had quite a bit of turnover.


----------



## kenspidey

Here I go again. This time Vero Beach

$38 per point 150 points Sept UY 2013 133 points all points forward Buyer pays Maint on 133 points and closing. 

Hopefully better luck with ROFR this time. Timing was horrible on BWV last time.


----------



## Silver19

kenspidey said:


> Here I go again. This time Vero Beach
> 
> $38 per point 150 points Sept UY 2013 133 points all points forward Buyer pays Maint on 133 points and closing.
> 
> Hopefully better luck with ROFR this time. Timing was horrible on BWV last time.



Good luck!  I'm on day 22 with my BWV contract.  Maybe the tide has turned...


----------



## bisney

Illini Al said:


> I learned today from Fidelity that I passed ROFR! Here is my timeline so far:
> 
> 170 SSR Points, Feb UY
> 0 '13 Points
> 170 '14 Points and beyond
> $49 PP
> Seller pays '13 MFs. I pay closing costs and Fidelity admin fee.
> 
> Offer made: 2/21
> Offer accepted: 2/25
> Signed contract: 2/28
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4
> Passed ROFR: 4/3
> 
> Now the wait for the closing docs begins.....



Wow... that is an awesome deal!     We're looking for SSR points (currently have an offer on a listing) and per TSS, the ROFRs last week were in the 58-62 range.  The lowest one that made it through ROFR was $58 with buyer paying 2013 MFs and costs.


----------



## kenspidey

Silver19 said:


> Good luck!  I'm on day 22 with my BWV contract.  Maybe the tide has turned...



Thanks and good luck to you too... Really hoping this one gets through... Vero is part of my 3 Contract plan... I have OKW, hope to get BWV in the future, and hopefully will have Vero. 3 contracts 350 points is my goal. Only have 100 so far.


----------



## quinnc19

Nice deal! I'm also waiting on VB.



kenspidey said:


> Here I go again. This time Vero Beach
> 
> $38 per point 150 points Sept UY 2013 133 points all points forward Buyer pays Maint on 133 points and closing.
> 
> Hopefully better luck with ROFR this time. Timing was horrible on BWV last time.


----------



## kenspidey

quinnc19 said:


> Nice deal! I'm also waiting on VB.



Nice deal if it gets through .... Right on the bubble I think ... Let me know how you do


----------



## thptrek

Thanks everyone for the congrats.  As most of you know this was my second time around.  Can't wait till closing and getting activated.  Trying to schedule a trip this summer, one around NYE and then March 2014. That's why i was looking for a loaded contract.

I also want to thank all the DISers who share info on these boards.  I am a long time person and this is the best community of folks around!  I have board friends from the old WAPASADI days that I still keep in touch with.  Its about the courtesy, helpfulness and civility of everyone on these boards.


----------



## dbs1228

kenspidey said:


> Here I go again. This time Vero Beach
> 
> $38 per point 150 points Sept UY 2013 133 points all points forward Buyer pays Maint on 133 points and closing.
> 
> Hopefully better luck with ROFR this time. Timing was horrible on BWV last time.



Good luck and here I go again too!   BWV $65.00PP 200 point Oct UY 200- 2011 points and 400 coming Oct 2013.  I am hoping by the time this hits they may not need the points!  Still waiting to get the contract to sign I asked sellers to bank 2012 points - which they did now Fidelity has to pull point detail and type up contract.  Third times a charm


----------



## kenspidey

dbs1228 said:


> Good luck and here I go again too!   BWV $65.00PP 200 point Oct UY 200- 2011 points and 400 coming Oct 2013.  I am hoping by the time this hits they may not need the points!  Still waiting to get the contract to sign I asked sellers to bank 2012 points - which they did now Fidelity has to pull point detail and type up contract.  Third times a charm



That's a great contract .... Good luck ... Again


----------



## disneysled

kenspidey said:


> Here I go again. This time Vero Beach
> 
> $38 per point 150 points Sept UY 2013 133 points all points forward Buyer pays Maint on 133 points and closing.
> 
> Hopefully better luck with ROFR this time. Timing was horrible on BWV last time.



Good Luck - I really hope this works out for you!! We had a VB rofr'd 2 weeks ago at $38 pp -- my research on prior sales made it look like it was a solid offer - guess you just never know! We are waiting on a VB 150 $40 pp now sent over 3/26. Hopefully we'll both be ok!


----------



## kenspidey

disneysled said:


> Good Luck - I really hope this works out for you!! We had a VB rofr'd 2 weeks ago at $38 pp -- my research on prior sales made it look like it was a solid offer - guess you just never know! We are waiting on a VB 150 $40 pp now sent over 3/26. Hopefully we'll both be ok!



What's the point status and use year of both the ROFRed one and your new one..... Hard to figure what's going to pass


----------



## disneysled

kenspidey said:


> What's the point status and use year of both the ROFRed one and your new one..... Hard to figure what's going to pass



Both 150 point contracts:
The rofr'd one was 16 points from 2011, all 2012 points and everything forward with Dec UY 
The new one is 8 points from 2011, 150 points from 2012 (which we asked them to bank and they did) and all 2013 forward Sept UY 

I'm hoping that having them bank the points might help since they won't be immediately accessible - but it's Disney so they can probably do whatever they want with the points regardless but I thought it was worth a try. You are sure right about it being hard to figure what's going to pass. We figure we'll just keep trying until we are successful - we have a similar plan as you hoping to have 3 separate home resorts starting with VB --  my husband loves the beach so luckily it seems VB contracts are fairly plentiful. 

Again hope you end up successful with this one!


----------



## kenspidey

Good luck to you... I am hoping as mine is void of 2012 points and even a little of 2013 that they will pass on it. The one they ROFRed on you was a little better than mine from that perspective. We will see...........I don't need the points right away so that didn't bother me.


----------



## Silver19

Quiet here lately; I'm guessing Monday and Tuesday are the big notification days?

Day 25 for me on my 100 point BWV contract (April, $69).  I figure if I'm going to get taken, it will be today or tomorrow.


----------



## dbs1228

Silver19 said:


> Quiet here lately; I'm guessing Monday and Tuesday are the big notification days?
> 
> Day 25 for me on my 100 point BWV contract (April, $69).  I figure if I'm going to get taken, it will be today or tomorrow.



Oh hoping you hear GOOD news this week - keep us posted!


----------



## kenspidey

Silver19 said:


> Quiet here lately; I'm guessing Monday and Tuesday are the big notification days?
> 
> Day 25 for me on my 100 point BWV contract (April, $69).  I figure if I'm going to get taken, it will be today or tomorrow.



You will hear this week. Good luck to you


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Quiet here lately; I'm guessing Monday and Tuesday are the big notification days?
> 
> Day 25 for me on my 100 point BWV contract (April, $69).  I figure if I'm going to get taken, it will be today or tomorrow.



Still waiting on my 100 point too. Day 22 for me. Hope yours goes through!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Waiting since 3/12, not that long, but it feels like forever!


----------



## lorenni

Silver19 said:


> Quiet here lately; I'm guessing Monday and Tuesday are the big notification days?
> 
> Day 25 for me on my 100 point BWV contract (April, $69).  I figure if I'm going to get taken, it will be today or tomorrow.



Day 28 for me. I'm right there with you. I think we will hear today or tomorrow - I believe you are right that Mondays and Tuesdays are the big days for notification.


----------



## ytsyts

ytsyts said:


> Okay, I was just informed by the title company that they provided a wrong account number for me to wire the funds.  But my account has already been deducted for the funds.  This is getting stressful.



...And the problem has not been resolved.... very, very frustrating.  The title company said they couldn't trace the wire and now I have to trace through my bank.  I have asked specifically who will pay for the additional wire charges if I have to send the funds again (at that time still confident that the fund will find its way back to me), but even for this the title company dodged the answer.

I had expected the broker to at least do something but not a word from her!


----------



## Silver19

ytsyts said:


> ...And the problem has not been resolved.... very, very frustrating.  The title company said they couldn't trace the wire and now I have to trace through my bank.  I have asked specifically who will pay for the additional wire charges if I have to send the funds again (at that time still confident that the fund will find its way back to me), but even for this the title company dodged the answer.
> 
> I had expected the broker to at least do something but not a word from her!



Wow.  This must be incredibly frustrating.    I hope your bank gets on the case ASAP.


----------



## kkolbusz1

day 20...probably won't hear this week, but waiting to see good news from everyone else....


----------



## tb1972

We've been in the market for OKW small add on for quite some time.  We wanted the same UY as our existing contract - Dec.  Today, there was good news from ResalesbyDVC!  The original buyer backed out of a contract we bid on weeks ago.  40 pts / $70 ppt.  24 pts for 2013 and all pts forward.  We just need a small amount and this fits the criteria.


----------



## disfanforlife

I sent email to my broker. He told me that he expects to hear from Disney regarding my contract tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## tb1972

We've been in the market for OKW small add on for quite some time.  We wanted the same UY as our existing contract - Dec.  Today, there was good news from ResalesbyDVC!  The original buyer backed out of a contract we bid on weeks ago.  40 pts / $70 ppt.  24 pts for 2013 and all pts forward.  We just need a small amount and this fits the criteria.


----------



## kkolbusz1

disfanforlife said:


> I sent email to my broker. He told me that he expects to hear from Disney regarding my contract tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!!



what company did you go thru?


----------



## disfanforlife

kkolbusz1 said:


> what company did you go thru?



Timeshare Store


----------



## kkolbusz1

disfanforlife said:


> Timeshare Store



hmmm..you're only 2 days ahead of me. I wonder if I'll hear something. Wishful thinking! Goin' thru fidelity. I'll probably have to wait another week.


----------



## Missyrose

disfanforlife said:


> I sent email to my broker. He told me that he expects to hear from Disney regarding my contract tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## disfanforlife

kkolbusz1 said:


> hmmm..you're only 2 days ahead of me. I wonder if I'll hear something. Wishful thinking! Goin' thru fidelity. I'll probably have to wait another week.



No idea, this is the first time trying to buy through resale. I will post as soon as I hear anything. Good luck to you!


----------



## disfanforlife

Missyrose said:


> Good luck!



Thanks, Missy. I appreciate it.


----------



## ELMC

disfanforlife said:


> I sent email to my broker. He told me that he expects to hear from Disney regarding my contract tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!!



I used to tell people not to worry about ROFR.  Now I say good luck.  These are strange times we are living in.  

Good luck!


----------



## kkolbusz1

ELMC said:


> I used to tell people not to worry about ROFR.  Now I say good luck.  These are strange times we are living in.
> 
> Good luck!



that's what a few brokers told me when we were looking to buy-that they barely exercise rofr unless it's really low. I was thinking we'd be fine & then they started snatching tons of contracts up & it got me worried. so worried we paid $3 over what the sellers were asking. not that it'll help, Disney will take back what they want, but it's okay, we were willing to pay it. Now I'm just a nervous freak checking the boards a couple times a day! lol!


----------



## ELMC

kkolbusz1 said:


> that's what a few brokers told me when we were looking to buy-that they barely exercise rofr unless it's really low. I was thinking we'd be fine & then they started snatching tons of contracts up & it got me worried. so worried we paid $3 over what the sellers were asking. not that it'll help, Disney will take back what they want, but it's okay, we were willing to pay it. Now I'm just a nervous freak checking the boards a couple times a day! lol!



When the brokers told you that they were most likely correct (unless you were looking to buy OKW).  That's how quickly and drastically things have changed.  One piece of advice though, relax.  It's completely out of your hands and the decision is made based on criteria that we know nothing about.  I don't think it does you any good to worry about this.  You'll get the email from your broker one way or another, and you'll go from there.  It's not worth causing yourself stress over.   (And I should know, I have had 5 contracts taken by ROFR).


----------



## DisneyDiana

kkolbusz1 said:


> day 20...probably won't hear this week, but waiting to see good news from everyone else....



Today is day 20 for me too. I am also very anxious. The longest 30 days ever...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Any news today?


----------



## toniosmom

Passed ROFR on Tuesday and had my closing documents emailed to me on Thursday.  Sent everything back today -- woo hoo!

Sending pixie dust to all of you still waiting.  Tuesdays is a common notification day at Timeshare Store, so hopefully we'll hear a lot of great news tomorrow!


----------



## cm8

Good Luck to those who are waiting  .


----------



## lorenni

lorenni said:


> i'll add to the pooled info:
> 
> Purchase contract went to rofr today. 160 blt feb uy, 131 2012 banked, 160 2013, 160 2014, $90/point, buyer pays closing and mf.
> 
> Fingers crossed and i will post whether it clears.



passed!!


----------



## kenspidey

lorenni said:


> passed!!



Congrats


----------



## dbs1228

toniosmom said:


> Passed ROFR on Tuesday and had my closing documents emailed to me on Thursday.  Sent everything back today -- woo hoo!
> 
> Sending pixie dust to all of you still waiting.  Tuesdays is a common notification day at Timeshare Store, so hopefully we'll hear a lot of great news tomorrow!



Who did you go through?  I am selling a contract through the TSS and we got notification *2 weeks* ago it passed and I am STILL waiting for closing documents- I emailed the closing company and she indicated it was done just waiting for the broker to sign off on it now I have to wonder how long it has been done for?


----------



## DisneyDiana

lorenni said:


> passed!!



Yeah! Congratulations!


----------



## wordwitt

dbs1228 said:


> Who did you go through?  I am selling a contract through the TSS and we got notification *2 weeks* ago it passed and I am STILL waiting for closing documents- I emailed the closing company and she indicated it was done just waiting for the broker to sign off on it now I have to wonder how long it has been done for?



Wow, that is really disappointing because everything with TSS and both of my contracts (in ROFR) has happened to quickly.  I know things have been nutso lately, but I hope you're able to get your points very, very soon.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

dbs1228 said:


> Who did you go through?  I am selling a contract through the TSS and we got notification *2 weeks* ago it passed and I am STILL waiting for closing documents- I emailed the closing company and she indicated it was done just waiting for the broker to sign off on it now I have to wonder how long it has been done for?



I haven't received my closing documents yet either but I am not working with TSS. We passed ROFR on March 19. The broker told me it will be some time this week.


----------



## e46m3

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> I haven't received my closing documents yet either but I am not working with TSS. We passed ROFR on March 19. The broker told me it will be some time this week.



I passed on Mar 26 with TSS and haven't received anything either.  I guess we are all on the same boat.


----------



## fmer55

toniosmom said:


> Passed ROFR on Tuesday and had my closing documents emailed to me on Thursday.  Sent everything back today -- woo hoo!
> 
> Sending pixie dust to all of you still waiting.  Tuesdays is a common notification day at Timeshare Store, so hopefully we'll hear a lot of great news tomorrow!



I am very confused by this, you passed ROFR and were sent closing docs 2 days later? 

After passing you have to wait for Estoppels which can take 7-10 days, I thought?


----------



## sndral

dbs1228 said:


> Who did you go through?  I am *selling* a contract through the TSS and we got notification *2 weeks* ago it passed and I am STILL waiting for closing documents- I emailed the closing company and she indicated it was done just waiting for the broker to sign off on it now I have to wonder how long it has been done for?





wordwitt said:


> Wow, that is really disappointing because everything with TSS and both of my contracts (in ROFR) has happened to quickly.  I know things have been nutso lately, but *I hope you're able to get your points* very, very soon.



Umm, I think PP is selling, not buying and thus is waiting for cash, not points, and hopefully that will arrive soon.


----------



## wordwitt

sndral said:


> Umm, I think PP is selling, not buying and thus is waiting for cash, not points, and hopefully that will arrive soon.



Ummm, yep, reading comprehension.  Checking the boards for 30 seconds at a time at work.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

fmer55 said:


> I am very confused by this, you passed ROFR and were sent closing docs 2 days later?
> 
> After passing you have to wait for Estoppels which can take 7-10 days, I thought?



I've had closing docs in 24-48 hours (more than once) - but that was during a different resale world.  Still - it's _possible_.


----------



## TinkTatoo

You can add us into the mix

Went to ROFR 27th March on 160 AKV, JUNE UY, Points from 2013 onward $68/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.

I wanted a June UY to tie in with our other contracts and I'd just missed out on a 150 point contract that went for $65/pp but didn't have all 2013 points so I was happy to pay $68

Just got to keep everything crossed now


----------



## Meggysmum

Day 26 for me on an SSR contract with TSS. Today is going to be a very long one, wish we weren't 5 hours ahead of Florida!


----------



## kenly777

fmer55 said:


> I am very confused by this, you passed ROFR and were sent closing docs 2 days later?
> 
> After passing you have to wait for Estoppels which can take 7-10 days, I thought?



I received my closing docs in 48 hrs. I also received word that we closed the same day that my final funds were received. This was through TSS in February.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Finally convinced DH to take the plunge and buy DVC!  Our contract was sent to Disney on Wednesday 3/13 for ROFR.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Villas; June UY; 106 points coming on 6/1/13 and 150 points coming on 6/1/14. Priced at $65 per point.



Hoping we hear something on this today!  Today is day 27...


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

TinkTatoo said:


> You can add us into the mix
> 
> Went to ROFR 27th March on 160 AKV, JUNE UY, Points from 2013 onward $68/pp, buyer pays closing and MF.
> 
> I wanted a June UY to tie in with our other contracts and I'd just missed out on a 150 point contract that went for $65/pp but didn't have all 2013 points so I was happy to pay $68
> 
> Just got to keep everything crossed now



Glad you finally found something!  Sending lots of pixie dust!!


----------



## dbs1228

e46m3 said:


> I passed on Mar 26 with TSS and haven't received anything either.  I guess we are all on the same boat.



I feel better I am not alone but the email back from the closing company gave me the impression that the closing docs have be DONE and she will send the broker everything AGAIN to nudge him to get his stamp of approval so she can get them to me.  I also nudged the broker and got a prompt response that he just got them and will review them says another 2 -3 days  I now this is crazy times but a lot of contracts have gotten taken by Disney so less work for closing company - and obviously others are getting there docs quickly.


----------



## ytsyts

Silver19 said:


> Wow.  This must be incredibly frustrating.    I hope your bank gets on the case ASAP.


Thanks. Well, you know how banks are when u have enquiries...


----------



## TinkTatoo

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Hoping we hear something on this today!  Today is day 27...



I've been watching to see if you've passed or not as I reckoned if you do then we stand a very good chance



DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Glad you finally found something!  Sending lots of pixie dust!!



Thanks


----------



## kkolbusz1

it's quiet in here....


----------



## DannysMom

kkolbusz1 said:


> it's quiet in here....



Indeed.  For a Tuesday, this is crickets.....

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## lizzydis

Anyone know how long it takes from closing day to the day Disney has loaded the points into their system?


----------



## zippingalong

kenly777 said:


> I received my closing docs in 48 hrs. I also received word that we closed the same day that my final funds were received. This was through TSS in February.



Once, on a HHI contract, my contract showed up in DVCmember the day I closed and the points were in place the next day.


----------



## epcot1985

Hey guys! We closed on our contract last week. Our company told us they will let's know when Disney transfers the points to our name. Is there a way for us to see this info online? 

Thanks!


----------



## lizzydis

Great Question about locating points online.  We closed last week and we are waiting to see when we can make our reservations. I have called Disney several times and they told me that it takes 2 weeks to enter the info.


----------



## Snowmiser

There seems to be a back log for getting new contracts into the system.  We closed on 3/15 and are still waiting on our membership number.  We got the email yesterday with our online activation code, but we can't do anything without the member id.  I haven't yet been able to get them to give me my number over the phone so I'm stalking my mailbox.  I called last night and was told that they can sometimes gives them out, but not always.  She found me in the system, but said she can't open my account to give me the number.  I'm picturing big bold letters that say RESALE on my file.  Oh well, it's annoying, but I keep reminding myself that I saved over 50% by buying resale.

Good luck to everyone waiting today!


----------



## puffkin

Snowmiser said:


> There seems to be a back log for getting new contracts into the system.  We closed on 3/15 and are still waiting on our membership number.  We got the email yesterday with our online activation code, but we can't do anything without the member id.  I haven't yet been able to get them to give me my number over the phone so I'm stalking my mailbox.  I called last night and was told that they can sometimes gives them out, but not always.  She found me in the system, but said she can't open my account to give me the number.  I'm picturing big bold letters that say RESALE on my file.  Oh well, it's annoying, but I keep reminding myself that I saved over 50% by buying resale.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting today!



We also closed on 3/15.  I did get a letter on Saturday with my membership number (and it stated that the membership packet would come in 2 weeks).  On Monday I got the email with the activation code.  This is our 3rd contract but all 3 are under different membership numbers.


----------



## wordwitt

Anyone else just waiting for the ROFR dam to break today?  I've been checking in every 10 minutes!


----------



## Snowmiser

puffkin said:


> We also closed on 3/15.  I did get a letter on Saturday with my membership number (and it stated that the membership packet would come in 2 weeks).  On Monday I got the email with the activation code.  This is our 3rd contract but all 3 are under different membership numbers.



Thanks Puffkin! Hopefully this means my membership number is on its way since we closed and got our emails on the same day"


----------



## Silver19

I'm here too, checking every half hour or so.  I have no idea what schedule the TSS uses.  But my phone hasn't rang!


----------



## wordwitt

Silver19 said:


> I'm here too, checking every half hour or so.  I have no idea what schedule the TSS uses.  But my phone hasn't rang!



Do they call if you get ROFR'd and email if Disney waives?


----------



## disfanforlife

wordwitt said:


> Do they call if you get ROFR'd and email if Disney waives?



I have no idea either, still waiting...


----------



## Meggysmum

I can't get anything done today.  I keep coming back to my e-mails or here every 10 minutes.  been checking TSS facebook page as well since there is usually an announcement on there!


----------



## Silver19

I called TSS last week and was told bad news (ROFR) is by phone.  Good news by email.


----------



## wordwitt

Maybe today's not the day?


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> We are trying, sent in the contract today:
> BLT 100 points March UY.  100 banked from 2012 and 100 going forward.  $96 per point, and buyer pays MF for 2013 and closing costs.
> 
> Bobbi



We have passed!  Just got the news!


----------



## Meggysmum

Well done!


----------



## disfanforlife

bobbiwoz said:


> We have passed!  Just got the news!



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kkolbusz1

bobbiwoz said:


> We have passed!  Just got the news!



Well finally! Someone breaking the quiet! Good for you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Meggysmum said:


> Well done!



Thanks!  I am so happy because the price of the Grand Floridian will be too rich for us, and all of a sudden, I felt the need to have something on the monorail, to be able to get over and enjoy the GF at Christmastime.  

Asking price was $99 a point, and with all of the ROFR's happening recently, I hoped we hadn't blown it.


----------



## Meggysmum

Yeah! Just heard that we are through too!


----------



## kkolbusz1

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks!  I am so happy because the price of the Grand Floridian will be too rich for us, and all of a sudden, I felt the need to have something on the monorail, to be able to get over and enjoy the GF at Christmastime.
> 
> Asking price was $99 a point, and with all of the ROFR's happening recently, I hoped we hadn't blown it.



what day were you on/what day was yours sent to rofr?


----------



## wordwitt

bobbiwoz said:


> We have passed!  Just got the news!



Congrats!!!


----------



## fmer55

bobbiwoz said:


> We have passed!  Just got the news!



Nice work!


----------



## jekjones1558

bobbiwoz said:


> We have passed!  Just got the news!



Way to go, Bobbi!


----------



## babesboo99

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Meggysmum

Just realised I don't think I put my contract details on here.

SSR March UY.  150pts.  Stripped with 150pts coming March 2014. $58 buyer pays closing.

Passed on day 26.


----------



## bobbiwoz

kkolbusz1 said:


> what day were you on/what day was yours sent to rofr?



We agreed on a price March 11, and I believe that it was sent on the 13th of March.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you everyone.  

This is also a special purchase because a DUnc had passed and we have used some of his legacy for this purchase.  He was 88, and enjoyed going to WDW.  (We've saved $ for MF's for a few years to come as well!)  He would stay at the GF, so it was a decision we had to make, which one, GF, or BLT, and I do think we made the right one.

Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

Meggysmum said:


> Just realised I don't think I put my contract details on here.
> 
> SSR March UY.  150pts.  Stripped with 150pts coming March 2014. $58 buyer pays closing.
> 
> Passed on day 26.



Congratulations, SSR neighbor!


----------



## Silver19

Waived through!!  

BWV, $69, 100 points, April.  26 banked 2012 points and all forward.

[edit] Day 26.  Stick a fork in the BWV bad news run.


----------



## wordwitt

Silver19 said:


> Waived through!!
> 
> BWV, $69, 100 points, April.  26 banked 2012 points and all forward.



I'm really happy for you!!!


----------



## Silver19

wordwitt said:


> I'm really happy for you!!!



Thanks!  I think this bodes well for you too!


----------



## Meggysmum

Silver19 said:
			
		

> Waived through!!
> 
> BWV, $69, 100 points, April.  26 banked 2012 points and all forward.
> 
> [edit] Day 26.  Stick a fork in the BWV bad news run.



Brilliant news.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Waived through!!
> 
> BWV, $69, 100 points, April.  26 banked 2012 points and all forward.
> 
> [edit] Day 26.  Stick a fork in the BWV bad news run.



YAY!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## NoleFan

Silver19 said:


> Waived through!!
> 
> BWV, $69, 100 points, April.  26 banked 2012 points and all forward.
> 
> [edit] Day 26.  Stick a fork in the BWV bad news run.



Congrats!! Finally some really good BWV news!! Hope this indicates that the tide has changed!!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Meggysmum said:


> Just realised I don't think I put my contract details on here.
> 
> SSR March UY.  150pts.  Stripped with 150pts coming March 2014. $58 buyer pays closing.
> 
> Passed on day 26.



Saw this on the other forum, congratulations


----------



## Micah008

Micah008 said:


> Our very first contract submitted to ROFR today. (2 full weeks after initial offer was sent)
> 
> 
> Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)


Passed!!   Just heard back from Fidelity in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Meggysmum

Micah008 said:


> Passed!!   Just heard back from Fidelity in the last 10 minutes.



Congratulations!


----------



## nd43

Hi Everyone,

To be upfront, I never really participate in board discussions.  As you can see, I am long winded.  So no big loss for most!  

However, this board has been so helpful I felt obligated to provide what little data I have on any of these subjects as a "pay it forward" for all the great data others have provided here!

We are new to DVC.  We have an accepted agreement for an existing contract at BLT:

- BLT 300 PTs Feb UY (308 pts current, 300 more coming in 2/2014)
- We offered $90 - we pay closing - we are also paying current 2013 dues

It is being submitted to Disney this week for ROFR.

After some reflection, we decided not to be too aggressive with our offer (at least I hope the seller & Disney feel that way!).  I just wanted to get this done and lock in our first batch of points.  I was not trying to get the deal of the century!  In my life, I never bought at the bottom - just not that resourceful! (however, I am pretty sure I sold at the bottom - or perhaps created the bottom - several times ).  I have no idea what a banana has to do with that statement... but I just liked it.  Again, not a regular post guy.

It was interesting to read / see how in 2011 the points for BLT dropped all the way to $60.  It then bounced around $60 - $70.  It appears to have climbed back to $85 - $100 on the resale market depending on various factors right now.

As a potential future owner, frankly, I would be happy to think a timeshare would "bottom out" at around $60 per point.  I think that is still crazy good for a bottom during a very tough economic time for a timeshare.  I know it must hurt if you never saw it coming, but honestly, for us, it made it easier to offer $90.  You feel like "ok, you see what it is like when it gets bad and that is not that bad for a timeshare.  In fact, it is *very* good compared to almost anything else.".  

I hope all the current owners feel ok with their purchase.  It looks like some of the early deals had some people buying direct in the low 90's to the low 100's after various discounts.  I would jump at that now to buy direct (direct would be my natural way of doing it!).  However, at $150 - $165, resale at $90 was just too tempting.  

Frankly, if you purchased at $130 - $160... in a few years not even you will care.  This is about just having great vacations.  Getting a "great deal", IMO, is very short lived when it comes to lasting happiness.  However, memories from your vacations will last a lifetime so I would personally stay focused on that.  I know our prior 7 visits to the parks is what I remember most.  I have no idea what we paid anymore!  At the time, I am sure it was more then we could afford   Again, with the banana, I just love it. 

In the end, we are excited!  We can't wait to plan our trips.  

Sorry for my long post.  Again, that is probably another reason why I should not post on boards!   (just in case you did not catch the first banana or two...)


----------



## disfanforlife

nd43 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> To be upfront, I never really participate in board discussions.  As you can see, I am long winded.  So no big loss for most!
> 
> However, this board has been so helpful I felt obligated to provide what little data I have on any of these subjects as a "pay it forward" for all the great data others have provided here!
> 
> We are new to DVC.  We have an accepted agreement for an existing contract at BLT:
> 
> - BLT 300 PTs Feb UY (308 pts current, 300 more coming in 2/2014)
> - We offered $90 - we pay closing - we are also paying current 2013 dues
> 
> It is being submitted to Disney this week for ROFR.
> 
> After some reflection, we decided not to be too aggressive with our offer (at least I hope the seller & Disney feel that way!).  I just wanted to get this done and lock in our first batch of points.  I was not trying to get the deal of the century!  In my life, I never bought at the bottom - just not that resourceful! (however, I am pretty sure I sold at the bottom - or perhaps created the bottom - several times ).  I have no idea what a banana has to do with that statement... but I just liked it.  Again, not a regular post guy.
> 
> It was interesting to read / see how in 2011 the points for BLT dropped all the way to $60.  It then bounced around $60 - $70.  It appears to have climbed back to $85 - $100 on the resale market depending on various factors right now.
> 
> As a potential future owner, frankly, I would be happy to think a timeshare would "bottom out" at around $60 per point.  I think that is still crazy good for a bottom during a very tough economic time for a timeshare.  I know it must hurt if you never saw it coming, but honestly, for us, it made it easier to offer $90.  You feel like "ok, you see what it is like when it gets bad and that is not that bad for a timeshare.  In fact, it is *very* good compared to almost anything else.".
> 
> I hope all the current owners feel ok with their purchase.  It looks like some of the early deals had some people buying direct in the low 90's to the low 100's after various discounts.  I would jump at that now to buy direct (direct would be my natural way of doing it!).  However, at $150 - $165, resale at $90 was just too tempting.
> 
> Frankly, if you purchased at $130 - $160... in a few years not even you will care.  This is about just having great vacations.  Getting a "great deal", IMO, is very short lived when it comes to lasting happiness.  However, memories from your vacations will last a lifetime so I would personally stay focused on that.  I know our prior 7 visits to the parks is what I remember most.  I have no idea what we paid anymore!  At the time, I am sure it was more then we could afford   Again, with the banana, I just love it.
> 
> In the end, we are excited!  We can't wait to plan our trips.
> 
> Sorry for my long post.  Again, that is probably another reason why I should not post on boards!   (just in case you did not catch the first banana or two...)



I think you have a great attitude and congratulate you on your purchase. I am sure that you will enjoy many years of vacations with your new purchase!


----------



## dbs1228

Silver19 said:


> Waived through!!
> 
> BWV, $69, 100 points, April.  26 banked 2012 points and all forward.
> 
> [edit] Day 26.  Stick a fork in the BWV bad news run.



Great news to you all who passed! Now if I could only get my contract to sign for our BWV so it can actually be sent to Disney!


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

More good news today, we passed ROFR!!  

Animal Kingdom Villas; June UY; 106 points coming on 6/1/13 and 150 points coming on 6/1/14. Priced at $65 per point. 

Offer on 3/12
Sent to Disney for ROFR on 3/13
Passed ROFR 4/9


----------



## Hunclemarco

Congratulations everyone!  Glad to hear some good news 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## elcid3

Submitted to DVC on 4/4/13...


VB August UY.  240 points.  2012 - 240 points (banked). 2013 - 240 points.  $34 per point. buyer pays closing/Fidelity admin fee.  seller pays maintenance.


my guess is the mouse will ROFR this one but we'll see...


----------



## thptrek

I had a BLT contract just recently passed at $89 but then in February I was rofr'd at $95. Very similar contracts too


----------



## kenly777

zippingalong said:


> Once, on a HHI contract, my contract showed up in DVCmember the day I closed and the points were in place the next day.



Wow! Now that's some pixie dust! So wonderful to hear when someone has a great experience.


----------



## DisneyDiana

Congratulations everyone! This is so much more fun than the last few miserable weeks hearing all the bad news. Hopefully, the "Disney Ides of March" are over.


----------



## kenly777

Congrats to everyone! Love good news


----------



## zeferjen

nd43 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> To be upfront, I never really participate in board discussions.  As you can see, I am long winded.  So no big loss for most!
> 
> However, this board has been so helpful I felt obligated to provide what little data I have on any of these subjects as a "pay it forward" for all the great data others have provided here!




Good luck on your offer and  to the DIS!


----------



## chitwnnole

We submitted for ROFR around the 21st of March.  We are only starting out with 25 points and paid dearly for it.  SSR at $81 a point.  I had been burned on offering lower on a coup,e of OKW contracts and wanted to get started one way or another.  I know we paid much more but are happy and feel it should pass ROFR   I will update when we hear


----------



## automaticsoap

chitwnnole said:


> We submitted for ROFR around the 21st of March.  We are only starting out with 25 points and paid dearly for it.  SSR at $81 a point.  I had been burned on offering lower on a coup,e of OKW contracts and wanted to get started one way or another.  I know we paid much more but are happy and feel it should pass ROFR   I will update when we hear



Good luck with ROFR! You're still paying a lot less than buying direct -- all that matters is that you are happy with your purchase!


----------



## okw2012

chitwnnole said:
			
		

> We submitted for ROFR around the 21st of March.  We are only starting out with 25 points and paid dearly for it.  SSR at $81 a point.  I had been burned on offering lower on a coup,e of OKW contracts and wanted to get started one way or another.  I know we paid much more but are happy and feel it should pass ROFR   I will update when we hear



Still a good deal vs buying direct (especially because DVD won't sell you only 25 pts), you'll get member perks such as a significant rebate on rack rate when paying cash, your MFs will be insignificant, plus you can sell anytime and find a buyer within hours!


----------



## wordwitt

chitwnnole said:


> We submitted for ROFR around the 21st of March.  We are only starting out with 25 points and paid dearly for it.  SSR at $81 a point.  I had been burned on offering lower on a coup,e of OKW contracts and wanted to get started one way or another.  I know we paid much more but are happy and feel it should pass ROFR   I will update when we hear



I know what you mean!  I offered 79/point for a 25 point BWV contract.  At the time, that was the highest I had ever heard anyone offering resale for BWV, but now there are three smaller contracts at TSS (all pending) for 80-plus/point.  And yeah, I'm ECSTATIC about my pending purchase, so I get exactly what you mean.


----------



## Rmgdisney

chitwnnole said:


> We submitted for ROFR around the 21st of March.  We are only starting out with 25 points and paid dearly for it.  SSR at $81 a point.  I had been burned on offering lower on a coup,e of OKW contracts and wanted to get started one way or another.  I know we paid much more but are happy and feel it should pass ROFR   I will update when we hear



We have the same timeline sent to ROFR on March 21st.  50 points @ $79 a point SSR. Hopefully we'll hear within the next week. Suspense is killing me! Good luck with your contract


----------



## UFlawgator

Micah008 said:


> Passed!!   Just heard back from Fidelity in the last 10 minutes.



Congratulations on passing your ROFR!  We submitted our contract to Disney through Fidelity for consideration of ROFR on 3/12/13 (it was faxed over that day), so tomorrow is day 30 and we still haven't heard a peep.  Ours is for AKV, 100 points, a stripped contract with no 2013 points, $67. pp, buyer and seller split closing costs, (Feb. use year), seller pays 2013 MF (since there are no points) and buyer pays 2014 MF.  I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and feeling a bit anxious at this point.  Will update when I hear.


----------



## TinkTatoo

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> More good news today, we passed ROFR!!
> 
> Animal Kingdom Villas; June UY; 106 points coming on 6/1/13 and 150 points coming on 6/1/14. Priced at $65 per point.
> 
> Offer on 3/12
> Sent to Disney for ROFR on 3/13
> Passed ROFR 4/9



Great news and it makes me feel more confidant about our contract


----------



## kenspidey

elcid3 said:


> Submitted to DVC on 4/4/13...
> 
> VB August UY.  240 points.  2012 - 240 points (banked). 2013 - 240 points.  $34 per point. buyer pays closing/Fidelity admin fee.  seller pays maintenance.
> 
> my guess is the mouse will ROFR this one but we'll see...



Very nice contract ... Good luck. I am one week ahead of you with a 150 $38 dollar Vero ... We will see.


----------



## nunzia

I can finally post the end of my reasle process:
125 pts VGC  March use year, 12pts for 2013 125 for 2014 rest going forward $108 pt.
Made offer 2/13 offer accepted immediately, passed RORF 3/15, Escrow closed 3/26, points in my account 4/9

I still can't believe I have 415 points..of course all are used for this use year and only 137 available for 2014, but starting 2015 I'll be rolling


----------



## jlreimer

I know I do not post much but just got an offer accepted -- and will be submitted by week's end.  SSR, 100 pts, $59/pt plus MF and 1/2 closing.  June UY fully loaded.


----------



## Breyean

nunzia said:


> I can finally post the end of my reasle process:
> 125 pts VGC  March use year, 12pts for 2013 125 for 2014 rest going forward $108 pt.
> Made offer 2/13 offer accepted immediately, passed RORF 3/15, Escrow closed 3/26, points in my account 4/9
> 
> I still can't believe I have 415 points..of course all are used for this use year and only 137 available for 2014, but starting 2015 I'll be rolling



Good for you. Your offer was about a month behind mine and yet we both got our points loaded into our accounts yesterday.


----------



## Minniesgal

nunzia said:


> I can finally post the end of my reasle process:
> 125 pts VGC  March use year, 12pts for 2013 125 for 2014 rest going forward $108 pt.
> Made offer 2/13 offer accepted immediately, passed RORF 3/15, Escrow closed 3/26, points in my account 4/9
> 
> I still can't believe I have 415 points..of course all are used for this use year and only 137 available for 2014, but starting 2015 I'll be rolling



Oh you give me hope for my offer at $110 passing ROFR


----------



## disneysled

elcid3 said:


> Submitted to DVC on 4/4/13...
> 
> VB August UY.  240 points.  2012 - 240 points (banked). 2013 - 240 points.  $34 per point. buyer pays closing/Fidelity admin fee.  seller pays maintenance.
> 
> my guess is the mouse will ROFR this one but we'll see...



Wow great contract and price!! -- I'm 2 weeks ahead of you on a VB 150pt $40. Submitted 3/26 We had one ROFR'd in March  We said we'd be patient and just keep trying but I have to admit the second time around the waiting seems longer and I suppose if the one we are currently waiting on gets taken the 3rd time will be seem even longer - not sure I have the patience for this! 
Good luck - sure hope this works out!


----------



## lizzydis

nunzia said:


> I can finally post the end of my reasle process:
> 125 pts VGC  March use year, 12pts for 2013 125 for 2014 rest going forward $108 pt.
> Made offer 2/13 offer accepted immediately, passed RORF 3/15, Escrow closed 3/26, points in my account 4/9
> 
> I still can't believe I have 415 points..of course all are used for this use year and only 137 available for 2014, but starting 2015 I'll be rolling



Nunzia, how did they inform you that the points were in your account?  Did they send you a letter or did you call them?  I was told that it takes more than 2 weeks to be entered into the system when your a new DVC member.  I closed on 4/2 200 BLT OCT UY @$85/point and cant wait to have points loaded.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 3/29/13

WLV 100 points August UY - $61/point.  100 banked 2012 points, 100 2013 and all 100 going forward. Buyer pays closing and admin fee, Seller pays 2013 MFs.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 4/10/13

SSR 150 points August UY - $55/point.  150 banked 2012 points, 150 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Buyer pays 2013 MFs and admin fee, Seller pays closing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

nunzia said:


> I can finally post the end of my reasle process:
> 125 pts VGC  March use year, 12pts for 2013 125 for 2014 rest going forward $108 pt.
> Made offer 2/13 offer accepted immediately, passed RORF 3/15, Escrow closed 3/26, points in my account 4/9
> 
> I still can't believe I have 415 points..of course all are used for this use year and only 137 available for 2014, but starting 2015 I'll be rolling



Yeah!


----------



## kkolbusz1

Is it calendar days or business days? Because i got some strange info from shawnray yesterday...


----------



## UFlawgator

kkolbusz1 said:


> Is it calendar days or business days? Because i got some strange info from shawnray yesterday...




Believe it is calendar days, unless it ends on a weekend or holiday in which case it would be the next business day.


----------



## lovin'fl

kkolbusz1 said:


> Is it calendar days or business days? Because i got some strange info from shawnray yesterday...



I always thought calendar and, the 3 times we bought resale, it was calendar.


----------



## Missyrose

kkolbusz1 said:


> Is it calendar days or business days? Because i got some strange info from shawnray yesterday...



There is no actual 30-day limit. I believe the conditions say you must submit to Disney for ROFR "no less than 30 days before closing." Which many take to mean Disney has 30 days to waive or pass.

Someone on another DVC board got frustrated after 35 days and had an attorney draft a letter asking Disney to inform them their contracted had ROFR waived and they got it.


----------



## disfanforlife

Haven't heard anything. Guess, I will probably be waiting until next week. SIGH.....


----------



## UFlawgator

UFlawgator said:


> Congratulations on passing your ROFR!  We submitted our contract to Disney through Fidelity for consideration of ROFR on 3/12/13 (it was faxed over that day), so tomorrow is day 30 and we still haven't heard a peep.  Ours is for AKV, 100 points, a stripped contract with no 2013 points, $67. pp, buyer and seller split closing costs, (Feb. use year), seller pays 2013 MF (since there are no points) and buyer pays 2014 MF.  I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and feeling a bit anxious at this point.  Will update when I hear.



I finally received an email today from Shawn Ray at Fidelity telling me that our contract passed and a waiver issued by Disney for ROFR.  This is day 30, so I guess good things are worth waiting for.  I recently helped my Mom add all her daughters to her 6 OKW contracts (a gratuitous family transfer) and Disney actually made us wait 33 days.  When I called Disney Admin (on a Friday) after 30 days they were very apologetic and said they were just really swamped. (They will speak to you if you are already a member and I was an associate on the contracts already).  The nice woman there said she was going to have to work all day Sunday to try and catch up on a huge stack of contracts and they would go out that Monday.  When we did receive the waivers on Wednesday, they had spelled one of my sister's names on one of the 6 waivers wrong, so I had to call again and they had to redo that one. The names on the waivers have to match the names on the deeds I prepared exactly. They didn't make us wait 30 more days, thank goodness, for the corrected waiver.  One just has to be patient and willing to follow up on things.


----------



## fmer55

UFlawgator said:


> I finally received an email today from Shawn Ray at Fidelity telling me that our contract passed and a waiver issued by Disney for ROFR.  This is day 30, so I guess good things are worth waiting for.  I recently helped my Mom add all her daughters to her 6 OKW contracts (a gratuitous family transfer) and Disney actually made us wait 33 days.  When I called Disney Admin (on a Friday) after 30 days they were very apologetic and said they were just really swamped. (They will speak to you if you are already a member and I was an associate on the contracts already).  The nice woman there said she was going to have to work all day Sunday to try and catch up on a huge stack of contracts and they would go out that Monday.  When we did receive the waivers on Wednesday, they had spelled one of my sister's names on one of the 6 waivers wrong, so I had to call again and they had to redo that one. The names on the waivers have to match the names on the deeds I prepared exactly. They didn't make us wait 30 more days, thank goodness, for the corrected waiver.  One just has to be patient and willing to follow up on things.



I agree, everyone is swamped, Disney created a firestorm with the price increases and then the flurry of ROFR. I think it is funny that everyone will bash Fidelity for being understaffed but they seem to give a pass to DVD, who takes 2-3 weeks to enter a contract into the system.


----------



## disfanforlife

Heard from my broker this afternoon. He said that Disney only made it through contracts sent up to march 15. He said I should have an answer next Tuesday.


----------



## kkolbusz1

disfanforlife said:


> Heard from my broker this afternoon. He said that Disney only made it through contracts sent up to march 15. He said I should have an answer next Tuesday.



You & me both!


----------



## Rmgdisney

disfanforlife said:


> Heard from my broker this afternoon. He said that Disney only made it through contracts sent up to march 15. He said I should have an answer next Tuesday.



What date was your contract sent? Our contract was sent on the 21st. So hopefully we'll also have an answer next week. Thanks for sharing this info. Best of luck to you!


----------



## kkolbusz1

Rmgdisney said:


> What date was your contract sent? Our contract was sent on the 21st. So hopefully we'll also have an answer next week. Thanks for sharing this info. Best of luck to you!



Ours was sent on the 21st too. (Some confusion on that, sharon told me 20th, contract says 21st). Sharon said, "disney makes sure they are done reviewing in 30 days & no longer." We'll hear next week.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted on 3/14
> 
> SSR 222 total points June UY, seller pays MFs and buyer pays combined closing
> 
> There are actually 2 separate contracts. The details are:
> 
> 40 pts - 40 banked 2012, 40 2013 and forward, $60/pt
> 
> 182 pts - 135 banked 2012, 182 2013 and forward, $53/pt
> 
> In total I am getting 397 2013 points (175 banked from 2012)



I just emailed Shawn at Fidelity and she told me we passed


----------



## Rmgdisney

kkolbusz1 said:


> Ours was sent on the 21st too. (Some confusion on that, sharon told me 20th, contract says 21st). Sharon said, "disney makes sure they are done reviewing in 30 days & no longer." We'll hear next week.



Thankfully we only have to wait a week or less. Hopefully we will all get our contracts. Love reading these posts helps pass the time lol. Best wishes to you


----------



## Rmgdisney

Joey7295 said:


> I just emailed Shawn at Fidelity and she told me we passed



Congratulations!  Enjoy your new contracts


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> I just emailed Shawn at Fidelity and she told me we passed



Congrats on passing- awesome deal-)


----------



## disfanforlife

Rmgdisney said:


> What date was your contract sent? Our contract was sent on the 21st. So hopefully we'll also have an answer next week. Thanks for sharing this info. Best of luck to you!



Ours was sent on the 17th, but since that was a Sunday, technically it probably counts as the 18th for the 30 day period. Still I do believe we will find out one way or another next week!


----------



## chasshan

Joey7295 said:


> I just emailed Shawn at Fidelity and she told me we passed



Congratulations Joe!

I just heard yesterday that Disney has transferred our recently closed BWV contract/ownership into our name. Now I just have to wait for my membership number.
I will post entire timeline when I receive my membership number.

Congratulations to all who recently made it through ROFR!
Shanna


----------



## macd77

macd77 said:


> 150 OKW (Apr) $61/pt 150-2013, 150-2014 buyer paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs
> 3/3 - offer made at asking and accepted
> 3/5 - we signed the contract
> 3/7 - seller signed and contracted went to ROFR
> 4/3 -  we passed rofr!!!!!
> 4/5 - received a call from broker, wait for it, her words exactly, "are you sitting down, we just received word that the contract that passed was the extended one!!!"
> 
> We thought we bid on OKW 2042, but it was the extended one. Sooooo happyyy!!!!


----------



## nunzia

lizzydis said:


> Nunzia, how did they inform you that the points were in your account?  Did they send you a letter or did you call them?  I was told that it takes more than 2 weeks to be entered into the system when your a new DVC member.  I closed on 4/2 200 BLT OCT UY @$85/point and cant wait to have points loaded.



I'm an existing member and was only informed by resale company that it had closed. I was just checking my account every day or so and saw the points had been added. Only this last 125 are resale, all the rest are direct..most purchased at less than the resale! I think you can call MS and check to see if yours have been added. BTW  Welcome Home!


----------



## lizzydis

nunzia said:


> I'm an existing member and was only informed by resale company that it had closed. I was just checking my account every day or so and saw the points had been added. Only this last 125 are resale, all the rest are direct..most purchased at less than the resale! I think you can call MS and check to see if yours have been added. BTW  Welcome Home!



Thanks for responding..  i guess i will call them everyday. LOL!


----------



## DougEMG

macd77 said:


> 150 OKW (Apr) $61/pt 150-2013, 150-2014 buyer paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs
> 3/3 - offer made at asking and accepted
> 3/5 - we signed the contract
> 3/7 - seller signed and contracted went to ROFR
> 4/3 -  we passed rofr!!!!!
> 4/5 - received a call from broker, wait for it, her words exactly, "are you sitting down, we just received word that the contract that passed was the extended one!!!"
> 
> We thought we bid on OKW 2042, but it was the extended one. Sooooo happyyy!!!!



That's a nice bonus, congrats


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Just received the email that Disney ROFR'D our BWV. June UY, 150pts. $65 per pt. 114 2013 pts and all pts forward. Buyer Pays all closing costs and maint. fees on the 114 pts for 2013. 

Timeline:

3/20 -Made offer
        Offer Accepted
        Contract Signed & Deposit Sent

3/21 -Sent to Disney for ROFR

4/11 - Notified that Disney Stepped in as buyer 

Back To The Drawing Board!


----------



## Minniesgal

Argggg ours went in on the 22nd, hope that doesn't mean we have two weeks to wait still


----------



## disfanforlife

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Just received the email that Disney ROFR'D our BWV. June UY, 150pts. $65 per pt. 114 2013 pts and all pts forward. Buyer Pays all closing costs and maint. fees on the 114 pts for 2013.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 3/20 -Made offer
> Offer Accepted
> Contract Signed & Deposit Sent
> 
> 3/21 -Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/11 - Notified that Disney Stepped in as buyer
> 
> Back To The Drawing Board!



Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Still waiting to hear about ours that was sent 3/17.


----------



## networktek

Fedility just emailed me that our contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR
Dec uy 175pt 65 per pt full 2013 and 2014 pts


----------



## lorie13

Contract sent to Disney today.

150 BWV, $78/pt, Dec UY, all 2011, 2012, 2013 points, buyer pays MF and closing costs.

Now we wait.


----------



## NoleFan

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Just received the email that Disney ROFR'D our BWV. June UY, 150pts. $65 per pt. 114 2013 pts and all pts forward. Buyer Pays all closing costs and maint. fees on the 114 pts for 2013.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 3/20 -Made offer
> Offer Accepted
> Contract Signed & Deposit Sent
> 
> 3/21 -Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/11 - Notified that Disney Stepped in as buyer
> 
> Back To The Drawing Board!



Oh no, so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping things were starting to get better with ROFRs


----------



## disfanforlife

lorie13 said:


> Contract sent to Disney today.
> 
> 150 BWV, $78/pt, Dec UY, all 2011, 2012, 2013 points, buyer pays MF and closing costs.
> 
> Now we wait.



Good luck!


----------



## NoleFan

networktek said:


> Fedility just emailed me that our contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR
> Dec uy 175pt 65 per pt full 2013 and 2014 pts



what resort?


----------



## networktek

we bought at AKV hope it goes through


----------



## NoleFan

networktek said:


> we bought at AKV hope it goes through



Good luck! Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## gpts@disney

Well I didn't want to jinx myself with posting my resale contract, but with all of the BWV ROFR'ing going on my confidence decreases daily.  Here are the details:  

BWV 222 pts, Dec UY all 2012 pts forward, buyer pays closing and maint - $64/pt
submitted to Disney on 3/25.  First purchase.  

Do I have any hope ?


----------



## moreisgood

gpts@disney said:


> Well I didn't want to jinx myself with posting my resale contract, but with all of the BWV ROFR'ing going on my confidence decreases daily.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 222 pts, Dec UY all 2012 pts forward, buyer pays closing and maint - $64/pt
> submitted to Disney on 3/25.  First purchase.
> 
> Do I have any hope ?


You got a good deal!  Maybe too good...


----------



## dbs1228

gpts@disney said:


> Well I didn't want to jinx myself with posting my resale contract, but with all of the BWV ROFR'ing going on my confidence decreases daily.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 222 pts, Dec UY all 2012 pts forward, buyer pays closing and maint - $64/pt
> submitted to Disney on 3/25.  First purchase.
> 
> Do I have any hope ?



Yes there is hope 6 - 8 weeks ago everything was passing through at a much lower price they have taken a lot of contracts since then to fill WL that will end I am not sure when but at some point Disney will not need certain UY and or any points for a bit.  You will have at least 2 weeks before Disney even looks at it.  

 Disney is unpredictable and your contract may go through and one at 69.00 may not.  All you can do is wait and see - good luck we are both in the same boat but you are about a week ahead since I am still waiting for the contract for a week now!


----------



## 77kool

We were ROFRd. 

55 OKW (Sept) $65 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13, buyer pays maintenance and administrative fee, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 4/11)


----------



## brhalstea

Contract agreed on yesterday.

175  SSR  (feb)  $55.   All 12, 13,  and 14 pts.  Buyer pays closing.  Seller pays 2013 MF.


----------



## kkolbusz1

77kool said:


> We were ROFRd.
> 
> 55 OKW (Sept) $65 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13, buyer pays maintenance and administrative fee, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 4/11)



are they back to rofr'ing again? what happened to all that good news we were getting. so sorry


----------



## kenspidey

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Just received the email that Disney ROFR'D our BWV. June UY, 150pts. $65 per pt. 114 2013 pts and all pts forward. Buyer Pays all closing costs and maint. fees on the 114 pts for 2013.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 3/20 -Made offer
> Offer Accepted
> Contract Signed & Deposit Sent
> 
> 3/21 -Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/11 - Notified that Disney Stepped in as buyer
> 
> Back To The Drawing Board!



Disney sure is gobbling up those BWV .... Sorry


----------



## saintstickets

I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?


----------



## kenspidey

That's awesome.... Great contract ...


----------



## NoleFan

saintstickets said:


> I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?



Had that experience with 1 resale company who will not get any business from me. Seems kind of unethical.


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?



Hey Bill!  U buying AGAIN! Lol. 

Sounds a bit smarmy to me. Stand your ground and be patient. Disney's pockets are only so deep. They won't keep buying back forever and u will find another contract that fits like Drew Brees in a Saints uniform. WHO DAT!


----------



## bkny

saintstickets said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?



What was the size and ask price on the bcv contracts.


----------



## Rmgdisney

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Just received the email that Disney ROFR'D our BWV. June UY, 150pts. $65 per pt. 114 2013 pts and all pts forward. Buyer Pays all closing costs and maint. fees on the 114 pts for 2013.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 3/20 -Made offer
> Offer Accepted
> Contract Signed & Deposit Sent
> 
> 3/21 -Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/11 - Notified that Disney Stepped in as buyer
> 
> Back To The Drawing Board!



So sorry to hear that. Same thing happened to us last month on an OKW contract. We decided to try again with SSR, should find out soon since ours went to ROFR also on the 21st.  Hope you have better luck on your next contract. You just never know when Disney decides to exercise ROFR.


----------



## Rmgdisney

77kool said:


> We were ROFRd.
> 
> 55 OKW (Sept) $65 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13, buyer pays maintenance and administrative fee, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 4/11)



So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sandisw

saintstickets said:


> I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?



A few months ago, I would have said that it was unusual but given the stuff going on with resale, number of people who are on waiting lists for BCV via direct, I can believe that there possible was a bidding war for those contracts.

Just look at the websites--they are getting pretty bare for some of the resorts and in the last 4 years since I have been looking at those sites, I never remember so limited availability.


----------



## cm8

Congrats to all who were recently waived through. I'm so sorry Mommy2TwoMickeys and 77Kool,  that both of you were ROFR'ed   Good luck on your next try

I'm going to post my timeline soon, but I closed on my contract yesterday just waiting for Disney to load my points


----------



## ELMC

lorie13 said:
			
		

> Contract sent to Disney today.
> 
> 150 BWV, $78/pt, Dec UY, all 2011, 2012, 2013 points, buyer pays MF and closing costs.
> 
> Now we wait.



I will be watching this contract.  Will it set a new record for ROFR?  Will it set the new price level for BWV?  Very interesting.


----------



## ELMC

saintstickets said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?





			
				Sandisw said:
			
		

> A few months ago, I would have said that it was unusual but given the stuff going on with resale, number of people who are on waiting lists for BCV via direct, I can believe that there possible was a bidding war for those contracts.
> 
> Just look at the websites--they are getting pretty bare for some of the resorts and in the last 4 years since I have been looking at those sites, I never remember so limited availability.



I agree with Sandi in so much as I wouldn't be crying foul per se, and I do think it is a sign of the times.  But I will also say that it reflects poorly on the listing broker for a few reasons.  First off, they should be more aware of the market and should be advising sellers to list for more reasonable prices.  The second reason is that it is a bit of a deviation from their typical way of doing business.  They are not like real estate agents who are obligated to get the best deal for their clients.  They are required by law to present all offers, but they really have no obligation to entertain a bidding war.  In the past a full priced offer meant the contract was sold.  I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this new way of doing business.  I'm definitely not comfortable with a broker provoking a bidding war by openly sharing all the active bids on a contract with the bidders.

That being said, given that I'm not an attorney I can't say that the brokers are in violation of any laws or rules.  I'm simply saying that it is a pretty significant change that I'm not very comfortable with.


----------



## NoleFan

ELMC said:


> I agree with Sandi in so much as I wouldn't be crying foul per se, and I do think it is a sign of the times.  But I will also say that it reflects poorly on the listing broker for a few reasons.  First off, they should be more aware of the market and should be advising sellers to list for more reasonable prices.  The second reason is that it is a bit of a deviation from their typical way of doing business.  They are not like real estate agents who are obligated to get the best deal for their clients.  They are required by law to present all offers, but they really have no obligation to entertain a bidding war.  In the past a full priced offer meant the contract was sold.  I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this new way of doing business.  I'm definitely not comfortable with a broker provoking a bidding war by openly sharing all the active bids on a contract with the bidders.
> 
> That being said, given that I'm not an attorney I can't say that the brokers are in violation of any laws or rules.  I'm simply saying that it is a pretty significant change that I'm not very comfortable with.



If a broker says, they have a full price offer & asks if you want to increase your offer seems to provoke bidding wars. It also does not seem fair to the person who submitted the full price offer. Just doesn't seem like a good way to do business. A few extra bucks commission but loss of credibility.


----------



## dbs1228

NoleFan said:


> If a broker says, they have a full price offer & asks if you want to increase your offer seems to provoke bidding wars. It also does not seem fair to the person who submitted the full price offer. Just doesn't seem like a good way to do business. A few extra bucks commission but loss of credibility.



I truly wonder what is going on.

I have made 2 full price offers with Fidelity over the past 6 weeks the first was "congratulations we will notify the buyers" but they seemed surprised I offered full price (55.00PP BWV) then the second was for 60.00PP again full price offer and I was told again "congratulations' but then the sellers decided they did not ask enough, were not informed, did not understand and so on and came back at 70.00PP - we walked away and I found out after the fact they got a new buyer with an offer a bit higher then 70.00.  The 3rd contract was listed for 72.00PP we offered 65.00 and the sellers were contacted immediately agreed again done deal and that was last week.  I have been told by the TSS that if someone offers full price its a done deal (I was a seller). 
 Strange that this is happening unless they are getting e-mails, and phone calls within minutes of listings being posted - now that would not surprise me!


----------



## cz4ever

macd77 said:


> macd77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 150 OKW (Apr) $61/pt 150-2013, 150-2014 buyer paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs
> 3/3 - offer made at asking and accepted
> 3/5 - we signed the contract
> 3/7 - seller signed and contracted went to ROFR
> 4/3 -  we passed rofr!!!!!
> 4/5 - received a call from broker, wait for it, her words exactly, "are you sitting down, we just received word that the contract that passed was the extended one!!!"
> 
> We thought we bid on OKW 2042, but it was the extended one. Sooooo happyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats it closing, and on the extra little (awesome) present at the end!
Click to expand...


----------



## tb1972

77kool said:


> We were ROFRd.
> 
> 55 OKW (Sept) $65 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13, buyer pays maintenance and administrative fee, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 4/11)



Sorry to hear that. Our contract just went to Disney today. It is similar to yours - 40 OKW Dec. @ $70 ppt.


----------



## ytsyts

Am I supposed to be NOT surprised by the listing prices drop overnight for BWV and WL on Fidelity?

Looks strange to me...


----------



## disfanforlife

ytsyts said:


> Am I supposed to be NOT surprised by the listing prices drop overnight for BWV and WL on Fidelity?
> 
> Looks strange to me...



That is weird. I just looked and I don't understand it. 150 BWV listed at $55???


----------



## Kidanifan08

ytsyts said:


> Am I supposed to be NOT surprised by the listing prices drop overnight for BWV and WL on Fidelity?
> 
> Looks strange to me...





disfanforlife said:


> That is weird. I just looked and I don't understand it. 150 BWV listed at $55???



When I spoke with one of their sales associates yesterday I was informed that some of the listings posted yesterday were done by mistake.  I should have asked about that $55 BWV.  I remember one of the AKV listings from a few weeks ago that disappeared and is now there again.


----------



## Joey7295

Kidanifan08 said:


> When I spoke with one of their sales associates yesterday I was informed that some of the listings posted yesterday were done by mistake.  I should have asked about that $55 BWV.  I remember one of the AKV listings from a few weeks ago that disappeared and is now there again.



I figured the same.  Many of the listings have old listing numbers, including the $55 BWV, which made me think they were listed by mistake.


----------



## Silver19

gpts@disney said:


> Well I didn't want to jinx myself with posting my resale contract, but with all of the BWV ROFR'ing going on my confidence decreases daily.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 222 pts, Dec UY all 2012 pts forward, buyer pays closing and maint - $64/pt
> submitted to Disney on 3/25.  First purchase.
> 
> Do I have any hope ?



My own personal hypothesis after just getting a BWV contract through ROFR is that they have some use years with a significant BWV waitlist and some use years with no BWV waitlist.  That's my guess as to why my April  contract snuck through while other higher priced ones did not.  

I'm not sure if December is in high demand now or not.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

disfanforlife said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Still waiting to hear about ours that was sent 3/17.



Thank you  I believe we are jumping back on the DVC rollercoaster and putting another BWV offer in again. Good Luck on your listing 



NoleFan said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping things were starting to get better with ROFRs



Thanks, Me too!



kenspidey said:


> Disney sure is gobbling up those BWV .... Sorry



Thank you! Yea, they sure are. Hoping they leave my next offer alone 



Rmgdisney said:


> So sorry to hear that. Same thing happened to us last month on an OKW contract. We decided to try again with SSR, should find out soon since ours went to ROFR also on the 21st.  Hope you have better luck on your next contract. You just never know when Disney decides to exercise ROFR.



Thanks and sorry to you as well! Good luck with SSR  




cm8 said:


> Congrats to all who were recently waived through. I'm so sorry Mommy2TwoMickeys and 77Kool,  that both of you were ROFR'ed   Good luck on your next try
> 
> I'm going to post my timeline soon, but I closed on my contract yesterday just waiting for Disney to load my points



Thank you 
 Congrats To You!


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> My own personal hypothesis after just getting a BWV contract through ROFR is that they have some use years with a significant BWV waitlist and some use years with no BWV waitlist.  That's my guess as to why my April  contract snuck through while other higher priced ones did not.
> 
> I'm not sure if December is in high demand now or not.



Ours is September and I have now idea if that is a good one or not!  I guess I will find out next week.


----------



## moreisgood

Kidanifan08 said:


> When I spoke with one of their sales associates yesterday I was informed that some of the listings posted yesterday were done by mistake.  I should have asked about that $55 BWV.  I remember one of the AKV listings from a few weeks ago that disappeared and is now there again.


I can confirm.  I spoke to Shawn yesterday, and she said there was a listing update, and it pulled in a bunch of old sold listings.


----------



## AddieAidey

I got an email update last night from one of the brokers and all of the SSR's were listed in the low 70's!  The brokers are definitely positioning buyers to pay in the high 60's or asking price.  These are not even loaded contracts.  

It's pretty crazy what has occurred in just a few short weeks with the market.  

I am really hoping we pass ROFR because there is no way I would feel comfortable paying more for a stripped contract   Anyone else going to give up for a awhile to see what the market does if they don't pass ROFR?


----------



## PCMama

Kidanifan08 said:
			
		

> When I spoke with one of their sales associates yesterday I was informed that some of the listings posted yesterday were done by mistake.  I should have asked about that $55 BWV.  I remember one of the AKV listings from a few weeks ago that disappeared and is now there again.



Yes there are old listings up. One of the vgc contracts is the one I had an offer on that Disney took. Another one I offered on but the owner had the wrong info.


----------



## thptrek

My BLT just made it through but if it got rofr'd I was going to sit out the market till VGF gets selling. The market is unbalanced right now and no need for me to have stayed in it. Just glad I sneaked through.


----------



## lorie13

Every time I have inquired at Fidelity (even right after the listing was posted) I was told the contract was gone. Made me suspicious too, but I did finally get a contract accepted with TSS, I called a few hours after they posted it and offered asking price, they had said they received another offer but it was less, so mine was submitted and accepted. Not the best price, but fully loaded. And so we now wait for Disney.



saintstickets said:


> I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?


----------



## DougEMG

thptrek said:


> The market is unbalanced right now and no need for me to have stayed in it.



Techincally the market is always in balance between supply and demand.  12-15 months ago it was an excellent time to be a buyer, today it is an excellent time to be a seller.  What will happen 12 months from now I have no idea 

Compared to direct pricing, resale price are a good deal and would still be a good deal even if they increased from these prices.

My personal opinion is that the prices from 12-15 months ago were a real steal (ie bottom of the market).


----------



## brhalstea

This may have been in a PP, but has anyone noticed a particular use year being ROFR'ed?  Feb vs Oct.....etc


----------



## NoleFan

brhalstea said:


> This may have been in a PP, but has anyone noticed a particular use year being ROFR'ed?  Feb vs Oct.....etc



February (17.5%) & December (18.7%) are the most popular UY according to point distribution.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

NoleFan said:


> February (17.5%) & December (18.7%) are the most popular UY according to point distribution.



Where can I find this info? We just had BWV June UY ROFR'D and are now trying again for a BWV June UY.


----------



## NoleFan

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Where can I find this info? We just had BWV June UY ROFR'D and are now trying again for a BWV June UY.



http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/owning-dvc/2014-updated-points-distribution-by-use-year

Who knows why things truly get ROFR'd- UY, price, what the wait list looks like, etc? We can speculate what Disney will decide but ultimately we never really know.


----------



## Silver19

I think the use year waitlist would be more indicative of your chances to beat ROFR.  And I don't think there's any way to see how deep the waitlist is for each resort and use year.  

I can say that my April BWV contract just made it through, so I'd feel good if I was buying an April contract.


----------



## NoleFan

Silver19 said:


> I think the use year waitlist would be more indicative of your chances to beat ROFR.  And I don't think there's any way to see how deep the waitlist is for each resort and use year.
> 
> I can say that my April BWV contract just made it through, so I'd feel good if I was buying an April contract.




Perhaps as that is one of the only ones that has made it through. Very lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Breyean

Silver19 said:


> I think the use year waitlist would be more indicative of your chances to beat ROFR.  And I don't think there's any way to see how deep the waitlist is for each resort and use year.
> 
> I can say that my April BWV contract just made it through, so I'd feel good if I was buying an April contract.



I think this theory might have validity, at least from my recent case. I made it through ROFR at $90 on a VGC contract, not stripped, back in February. This was right before the rumors started about the price increase.

But I recall commenting to my broker at that time that there had been several pretty large VGC contracts that just sold with my UY and I hoped Disney would buy those and then have no need for mine when it came to them a week or two later.

I have no idea if the others passed or not, but I do know there were quite a few contracts with my UY (at a very small resort) all go to ROFR with a couple of weeks.


----------



## NoleFan

Have any BCV gotten taken recently?


----------



## Silver19

Breyean said:


> I think this theory might have validity, at least from my recent case. I made it through ROFR at $90 on a VGC contract, not stripped, back in February. This was right before the rumors started about the price increase.
> 
> But I recall commenting to my broker at that time that there had been several pretty large VGC contracts that just sold with my UY and I hoped Disney would buy those and then have no need for mine when it came to them a week or two later.
> 
> I have no idea if the others passed or not, but I do know there were quite a few contracts with my UY (at a very small resort) all go to ROFR with a couple of weeks.



I know that there was a large BWV waitlist for the March use year, because my name was on it, and I believe several March BWV contracts were ROFR'd back on Bloody Tuesday (April 2).  I think waitlist length has to be a factor.  Whether it's the primary factor remains a mystery.


----------



## dbs1228

AddieAidey said:


> I am really hoping we pass ROFR because there is no way I would feel comfortable paying more for a stripped contract   Anyone else going to give up for a awhile to see what the market does if they don't pass ROFR?



I have a contract for BWV 200 - Oct UY 65.00PP and I am already getting aggravated since it was accepted on Tuesday 4/2 asked sellers to bank 2012 points on Wed morning 4/3 was told it would delay contract - sellers had points banked by Thursday 4/4 still NO contract  * If this does not pass I am going to give it a few months to see what happens. * I am so tempted to sell my other SSR contract now so I can go for more points at BLT and pick up BWV eventually.


----------



## DrMomof3

NoleFan said:


> Have any BCV gotten taken recently?



Our BCV contract was taken maybe 2 weeks ago...

Amanda


----------



## bkny

DrMomof3 said:
			
		

> Our BCV contract was taken maybe 2 weeks ago...
> 
> Amanda



I haven't seen many rofr.  What were the details?


----------



## Rmgdisney

AddieAidey said:


> I got an email update last night from one of the brokers and all of the SSR's were listed in the low 70's!  The brokers are definitely positioning buyers to pay in the high 60's or asking price.  These are not even loaded contracts.
> 
> It's pretty crazy what has occurred in just a few short weeks with the market.
> 
> I am really hoping we pass ROFR because there is no way I would feel comfortable paying more for a stripped contract   Anyone else going to give up for a awhile to see what the market does if they don't pass ROFR?



I think if we don't pass this time around we might wait until next year to try again. We are planning on going to Disney 1st week of December, and are worried if we would try again and pass that we might not be able to book a studio room under 5-6 months(OKW, SSR or AKV).  Currently have a reservation for POFQ, pending we don't pass. My DH Loves Disney and wants to go this year and next. Any chances on booking a studio room for one of these resorts that late for 1st week of Dec?


----------



## Bobby Pic

Rmgdisney said:


> I think if we don't pass this time around we might wait until next year to try again. We are planning on going to Disney 1st week of December, and are worried if we would try again and pass that we might not be able to book a studio room under 5-6 months(OKW, SSR or AKV).  Currently have a reservation for POFQ, pending we don't pass. My DH Loves Disney and wants to go this year and next. Any chances on booking a studio room for one of these resorts that late for 1st week of Dec?


I too am curious about the booking window for a Value Studio at AKV.  I made my first offer for AKV a couple of weeks ago and it was accepted.  Finally got the contract on Monday of this week and returned promptly Tuesday morning.  Still awaiting seller to send in their papers.  I am planning a trip for first week of May 2014 and really anxious to get this thing through.  BTW, the contract is 175 pt. loaded with all points for 12, 13, & 14 - Dec UY.  $67 PP with buyer paying closing and seller paying 2013 MF.


----------



## DrMomof3

bkny said:


> I haven't seen many rofr.  What were the details?



BCV 160 points August UY $68 per point; buyer pays closing and MF. No 2012 points. All 2013 points.

We submitted on 3/13 and Disney took it on 4/1.

Amanda


----------



## Kidanifan08

Bobby Pic said:


> I too am curious about the booking window for a Value Studio at AKV.  I made my first offer for AKV a couple of weeks ago and it was accepted.  Finally got the contract on Monday of this week and returned promptly Tuesday morning.  Still awaiting seller to send in their papers.  I am planning a trip for first week of May 2014 and really anxious to get this thing through.  BTW, the contract is 175 pt. loaded with all points for 12, 13, & 14 - Dec UY.  $67 PP with buyer paying closing and seller paying 2013 MF.



May is a pretty low season for DVC, although you never know with F&G.  At this point, it everything goes without a hitch, you should be loaded in by early to mid-June.  I think you have a pretty good chance at value AKV for that timeframe in May 2014.  If not, the standards are not that many more points.  Or you could even look at OKW, which is only a few points more for a studio during that time of year.  If you don't get it, definitely do a WL, which has a good chance of coming through at the 10-11 month mark.  As far as ROFR, I would not worry about it.  

DVC has enough AKV points to sell and does not need to re-acquire yours!


----------



## NoleFan

.


----------



## Bobby Pic

Thanks for the feedback and the encouraging message.  I am cautiously optimistic about my chances with ROFR.  I spent months doing as much research as possible and much of it came from this site.  I would like to thank all the contributors on this forum as I feel almost like a seasoned veteran, even though this was my first offer. I will update as I progress thru ROFR and hopefully closing and maybe I can help others as you folks have helped me.


----------



## Rmgdisney

Bobby Pic said:


> Thanks for the feedback and the encouraging message.  I am cautiously optimistic about my chances with ROFR.  I spent months doing as much research as possible and much of it came from this site.  I would like to thank all the contributors on this forum as I feel almost like a seasoned veteran, even though this was my first offer. I will update as I progress thru ROFR and hopefully closing and maybe I can help others as you folks have helped me.



I also agree with your statement. I was not aware of the resale market until I came across this board. I would also like to thank all the contributors who post their knowledge and experiences for all us newbies  best of luck to you with your contract I think you will be ok


----------



## dbs1228

Bobby Pic said:


> BTW, the contract is 175 pt. loaded with all points for 12, 13, & 14 - Dec UY.  $67 PP with buyer paying closing and seller paying 2013 MF.



Nice contract!  Good luck to you - AKV is a good property to buy right now since it is still in active sales and as someone else said Disney has points they need to sell without buying more,


----------



## thptrek

Here is an update to my timeline.  Just got notice that title company is preparing my documents and I should receive them on tuesday.

BLT - 240 points, March UY
346 current points available, 240 available March 14
$89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees

Sent to Disney on 3/8
Passed Disney on 4/2
Title company forwarding closing documents 4/16


----------



## Silver19

Here's my first timeline update:

Accepted contract March 8
Mailed contract paperwork to broker March 9
Sent to Disney March 14
ROFR Waiver April 9
Closing Documents received April 12
Closing Documents mailed back (with check) April 13

I think my work is done.  Anyone have a guess as to when the next steps might occur?  I'm a novice.


----------



## Sandisw

Silver19 said:


> Here's my first timeline update:
> 
> Accepted contract March 8
> Mailed contract paperwork to broker March 9
> Sent to Disney March 14
> ROFR Waiver April 9
> Closing Documents received April 12
> Closing Documents mailed back (with check) April 13
> 
> I think my work is done.  Anyone have a guess as to when the next steps might occur?  I'm a novice.



Depends on how fast the seller responds.  They have to go to a notary.  For us, it took about 10 days to close from the time we got our docs but our sellers returned really fast.  It took among her 12 days after that to have the contract and points show up in our Account.


----------



## Minniesgal

We have just received notification that we passes.  115 VGC points $110.  Submitted to Disney on 22nd March. I knew we were paying a good price so I wasn't worried about that but I was a bit concerned as we are currently on the waitlist to buy them direct.


----------



## Silver19

Minniesgal said:


> We have just received notification that we passes.  115 VGC points $110.  Submitted to Disney on 22nd March. I knew we were paying a good price so I wasn't worried about that but I was a bit concerned as we are currently on the waitlist to buy them direct.



Congratulations!


----------



## Minniesgal

Silver19 said:


> Here's my first timeline update:
> 
> Accepted contract March 8
> Mailed contract paperwork to broker March 9
> Sent to Disney March 14
> ROFR Waiver April 9
> Closing Documents received April 12
> Closing Documents mailed back (with check) April 13
> 
> I think my work is done.  Anyone have a guess as to when the next steps might occur?  I'm a novice.



It can depend where your seller is located.  We currently live in Paris and have to go to the US embassy to get Notary services for which there can be a 3 week delay.  So if your sellers live outside the USA that can bring in a delay.


----------



## PCMama

Minniesgal said:
			
		

> We have just received notification that we passes.  115 VGC points $110.  Submitted to Disney on 22nd March. I knew we were paying a good price so I wasn't worried about that but I was a bit concerned as we are currently on the waitlist to buy them direct.



Congratulations! What use year and was it loaded? After getting my first contract taken by the mouse we submitted another try last week to Disney. But I'm nervous.


----------



## Minniesgal

PCMama said:


> Congratulations! What use year and was it loaded? After getting my first contract taken by the mouse we submitted another try last week to Disney. But I'm nervous.




August UY. And yes it was loaded. Some 2011 points all 2012 and forwards


----------



## PCMama

Minniesgal said:
			
		

> August UY. And yes it was loaded. Some 2011 points all 2012 and forwards


Yay!!!


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Here's my first timeline update:
> 
> Accepted contract March 8
> Mailed contract paperwork to broker March 9
> Sent to Disney March 14
> ROFR Waiver April 9
> Closing Documents received April 12
> Closing Documents mailed back (with check) April 13
> 
> I think my work is done.  Anyone have a guess as to when the next steps might occur?  I'm a novice.



I don't, but a a resale novice too. But I hope if goes quickly for you. When are. You planning to make your first reservation for?


----------



## disfanforlife

DrMomof3 said:


> Our BCV contract was taken maybe 2 weeks ago...
> 
> Amanda



What is your plan now? Are you going to wait awhile to look for another contract?


----------



## Silver19

disfanforlife said:


> I don't, but a a resale novice too. But I hope if goes quickly for you. When are. You planning to make your first reservation for?



We already have a trip booked in October, half cash and half DVC points (we have a 50 point contract that we bought direct).  I'll probably see if I can just use my new points to buy out the nights for which I've paid cash.

If that won't work, I'll book a second trip in January.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> We already have a trip booked in October, half cash and half DVC points (we have a 50 point contract that we bought direct).  I'll probably see if I can just use my new points to buy out the nights for which I've paid cash.
> 
> If that won't work, I'll book a second trip in January.



That sounds like a good plan. We have a trip booked for November with our AKV points. Would love to plan one for BWV March (if available and )if our contract goes through....


----------



## DisneyDiana

My VWL contract went to ROFR on 3/19 so I should be hearing soon. I just saw someone on another board who submitted 3/22 had their Vwl taken by Disney last week with the same UY (Aug) as mine. I did pay more per point since my contract is smaller. We shall see... Neither was loaded.


----------



## cz4ever

DrMomof3 said:


> BCV 160 points August UY $68 per point; buyer pays closing and MF. No 2012 points. All 2013 points.
> 
> We submitted on 3/13 and Disney took it on 4/1.
> 
> Amanda



Ouch.  Very sorry to hear it.  The days of discount BWV/BCV contracts getting past the mouse seem to be dead as can be.


----------



## Splashboat

Not having good luck with Fidelity.
Called and talked to Shawn (a couple of weeks ago) in the early morning.  I told her I am aware it is a sellers market right now but I want to put in a lower offer on a contract and I want to put in a 48 hour stipulation on it because I don't want to be held up if something else comes along.  She said not to worry because this seller will respond quickly. She then said, 'I will get back to you after I speak to her.'  and she was going to hang up.
I asked 'How much are you telling her I am offering?' (because I hadn't said the amount yet). She laughed and said 'Yes, I need to know that.'

Needless to say, late in the evening the next night I called to check because I had not heard from her.  She had me hold while she went through emails.  She said 'She refused and said the offer was too low.'  I asked if I could make another higher offer.  She said 'Yes' and took the offer.  Shawn then said she was going to try to get the woman on the phone this time.
I never heard back but noticed the listing was removed from the site last week.

Last week (it might have been Tuesday but I think it was Wed.) I called her to put an offer in on another contract (I wanted to pay asking price on this one).  She was on another line and I was told she would call me back if I left a voice mail. 
Still waiting.......
If I see another Fidelity contract I am interested in, is it okay to ask for the other agent (I believe her name is Sharon?) - or is it already assumed I have to deal w/Shawn because she already spoke to me a couple of times?  I am not looking to cause an issue among them. 


I understand it is busy for them but it still seems like she should be a bit more organized w/customer service.  I don't have any confidence in her.



(I realized I probably should have started a new thread rather then post here - sorry)


----------



## Minniesgal

I think things have gone a bit crazy and they are probably a bit swamped.  I always got the impression they had less staff per listing than others. I think you need to be a bit more proactive than normal at the moment and call her back if she doesn't call you as if you don't someone else will get an offer in I between. Keep looking and good luck


----------



## lovin'fl

Splashboat said:


> Not having good luck with Fidelity.
> Called and talked to Shawn (a couple of weeks ago) in the early morning.  I told her I am aware it is a sellers market right now but I want to put in a lower offer on a contract and I want to put in a 48 hour stipulation on it because I don't want to be held up if something else comes along.  She said not to worry because this seller will respond quickly. She then said, 'I will get back to you after I speak to her.'  and she was going to hang up.
> I asked 'How much are you telling her I am offering?' (because I hadn't said the amount yet). She laughed and said 'Yes, I need to know that.'
> 
> Needless to say, late in the evening the next night I called to check because I had not heard from her.  She had me hold while she went through emails.  She said 'She refused and said the offer was too low.'  I asked if I could make another higher offer.  She said 'Yes' and took the offer.  Shawn then said she was going to try to get the woman on the phone this time.
> I never heard back but noticed the listing was removed from the site last week.
> 
> Last week (it might have been Tuesday but I think it was Wed.) I called her to put an offer in on another contract (I wanted to pay asking price on this one).  She was on another line and I was told she would call me back if I left a voice mail.
> Still waiting.......
> If I see another Fidelity contract I am interested in, is it okay to ask for the other agent (I believe her name is Sharon?) - or is it already assumed I have to deal w/Shawn because she already spoke to me a couple of times?  I am not looking to cause an issue among them.
> 
> 
> I understand it is busy for them but it still seems like she should be a bit more organized w/customer service.  I don't have any confidence in her.
> 
> 
> 
> (I realized I probably should have started a new thread rather then post here - sorry)



You can ask for Sharon.  I was dealing with Rachel before she quit and had some issues and started dealing with Sharon.  Though, that wasn't tremendously better and we ended up not buying through them.  Not sure why folks continue to use http://www.fidelityresales.com/dvc-resales.php and pay that ridiculous $195 fee to do so.


----------



## Splashboat

lovin'fl, I hear you.  Lately it seems like Fidelity has the most inventory though.  Went through TTS last time and had a great experience - just haven't seen many listings I am looking for with them lately.  Luckily I am not in a rush so I will watch over the next several months and hope things get better for the buyers.


----------



## Apps

Splashboat said:


> lovin'fl, I hear you.  Lately it seems like Fidelity has the most inventory though.  Went through TTS last time and had a great experience - just haven't seen many listings I am looking for with them lately.  Luckily I am not in a rush so I will watch over the next several months and hope things get better for the buyers.



Weird how the one with the worst service has the most inventory


----------



## Minniesgal

Apps said:


> Weird how the one with the worst service has the most inventory



They are the one linked to Disney so probably don't have to work so hard at it.


----------



## dbs1228

Apps said:


> Weird how the one with the worst service has the most inventory



They have the most inventory because Disney refers them directly.  If you wanted or needed to sell and did not know about resale you would probably call MS and ask how you would go about selling - they then send you Fidelity's information and Fidelity HAS to take all listings sent their way even if they are crazy resale prices that won't sell.  I wish TSS had more inventory that is the way I would prefer to go but they just have not had what I am looking for.


----------



## Apps

dbs1228 said:


> They have the most inventory because Disney refers them directly.  If you wanted or needed to sell and did not know about resale you would probably call MS and ask how you would go about selling - they then send you Fidelity's information and Fidelity HAS to take all listings sent their way even if they are crazy resale prices that won't sell.  I wish TSS had more inventory that is the way I would prefer to go but they just have not had what I am looking for.



Thanks for the information. Makes sense to make the resale more painful so they buy direct


----------



## dbs1228

Apps said:


> Thanks for the information. Makes sense to make the resale more painful so they buy direct


----------



## NoleFan

Apps said:


> Thanks for the information. Makes sense to make the resale more painful so they buy direct



I am going the resale route no matter how many tries it takes.


----------



## Splashboat

Maybe they will slow down ROFR-
DCV News:

"Despite a resurgence in sales for Disney's Boardwalk Villas, overall sales declined in March 2013 for the nine Disney Vacation Club resorts for which sales data is available. For the month, Disney Vacation Development sold 125,029 Disney Vacation Club points, a drop of 7.1% compared to the previous month."

"It is questionable whether Disney Vacation Development can sustain better than average sales for Beach Club, Vero Beach, Wilderness Lodge, and Boardwalk Villas. Except for Boardwalk Villas, sales for each resort declined in March '13 compared to February '13. Boardwalk sold 7.6% more points in March '13, but the rate of sales slowed in the latter half of the month. After the first week in March, Boardwalk was on pace to sell over 30,000 points for the month, but by the end of the month it had sold only 19,635 points."

My glass is obviously half full.


----------



## Sandisw

Splashboat said:


> Maybe they will slow down ROFR-
> DCV News:
> 
> "Despite a resurgence in sales for Disney's Boardwalk Villas, overall sales declined in March 2013 for the nine Disney Vacation Club resorts for which sales data is available. For the month, Disney Vacation Development sold 125,029 Disney Vacation Club points, a drop of 7.1% compared to the previous month."
> 
> "It is questionable whether Disney Vacation Development can sustain better than average sales for Beach Club, Vero Beach, Wilderness Lodge, and Boardwalk Villas. Except for Boardwalk Villas, sales for each resort declined in March '13 compared to February '13. Boardwalk sold 7.6% more points in March '13, but the rate of sales slowed in the latter half of the month. After the first week in March, Boardwalk was on pace to sell over 30,000 points for the month, but by the end of the month it had sold only 19,635 points."
> 
> My glass is obviously half full.



The question, though, is whether or not the sales were down due to lack of inventory.  Look at how many people got on wait lists for resorts at the end of February and through March.  If there were not many point to be had, then it would play a role in how many were sold during that month...just something to ponder...


----------



## arachnib

Splashboat said:


> Not having good luck with Fidelity.
> Called and talked to Shawn (a couple of weeks ago) in the early morning.  I told her I am aware it is a sellers market right now but I want to put in a lower offer on a contract and I want to put in a 48 hour stipulation on it because I don't want to be held up if something else comes along.  She said not to worry because this seller will respond quickly. She then said, 'I will get back to you after I speak to her.'  and she was going to hang up.
> I asked 'How much are you telling her I am offering?' (because I hadn't said the amount yet). She laughed and said 'Yes, I need to know that.'
> 
> Needless to say, late in the evening the next night I called to check because I had not heard from her.  She had me hold while she went through emails.  She said 'She refused and said the offer was too low.'  I asked if I could make another higher offer.  She said 'Yes' and took the offer.  Shawn then said she was going to try to get the woman on the phone this time.
> I never heard back but noticed the listing was removed from the site last week.
> 
> Last week (it might have been Tuesday but I think it was Wed.) I called her to put an offer in on another contract (I wanted to pay asking price on this one).  She was on another line and I was told she would call me back if I left a voice mail.
> Still waiting.......
> If I see another Fidelity contract I am interested in, is it okay to ask for the other agent (I believe her name is Sharon?) - or is it already assumed I have to deal w/Shawn because she already spoke to me a couple of times?  I am not looking to cause an issue among them.
> 
> 
> I understand it is busy for them but it still seems like she should be a bit more organized w/customer service.  I don't have any confidence in her.
> 
> 
> 
> (I realized I probably should have started a new thread rather then post here - sorry)


Hey Splashboat - 

When I call to talk to Shawn and she is on the other line, I tell the operator I will hold for her. Sometimes the operator comes back on 5 or 6+ times to ask if I want to hold or leave a voice message, but I hold. I held for 35 minutes one time, ... but i got to talk to her and ask all my questions. It was worth the wait. I had the phone on speaker phone and went on working on the computer, so I wasn't really put out.  

Arachnib


----------



## Splashboat

Thanks for the input


----------



## Silver19

Good luck to all of you waiting on news tomorrow and Tuesday!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## DisneyDiana

Silver19 said:


> Good luck to all of you waiting on news tomorrow and Tuesday!  Fingers crossed!



Thanks! Tomorrow is day 27. I assume I will be getting news either way. Someone was just ROFR'ed a few days ago with the same use year so we'll see. They submitted 5 days after I did so I am hopeful... I plan to continue looking at resale. I will not go direct.


----------



## psac

lovin'fl said:


> You can ask for Sharon.  I was dealing with Rachel before she quit and had some issues and started dealing with Sharon.  Though, that wasn't tremendously better and we ended up not buying through them.  Not sure why folks continue to use http://www.fidelityresales.com/dvc-resales.php and pay that ridiculous $195 fee to do so.



We're in the middle of closing, and my wife just said that today, that the Fidelity people really weren't that good. But for the reasons given (great info everyone), it makes sense they had a contract we wanted. It was worth the $195 (and so-so service) to get what we did.


----------



## michelleiada

I have to say that I purchased my BCV contract via resale thought Fidelity, last August.  Quite honestly things could not have possibly gone any smoother.  It was a simple and painless process....although somewhat long...like 9 weeks.  Everyone that I dealt with at Fidelity was wonderful and always answered my questions promptly and professionally.  No complaints here.


----------



## brhalstea

Submitted for ROFR 4/12/2013.   Saratoga Springs  175pts/  $55     All 12 13 and 14 points.  Feb UY.
Fingers crossed


----------



## disfanforlife

DisneyDiana said:


> Thanks! Tomorrow is day 27. I assume I will be getting news either way. Someone was just ROFR'ed a few days ago with the same use year so we'll see. They submitted 5 days after I did so I am hopeful... I plan to continue looking at resale. I will not go direct.



Hope yours goes through! I am expecting to hear about ours tomorrow. It will be day 29 for us.


----------



## wordwitt

disfanforlife said:


> Hope yours goes through! I am expecting to hear about ours tomorrow. It will be day 29 for us.



Us too!  Although I think I may actually be at day 30 tomorrow!  I have another contract submitted on 3/21 or 3/22 (don't remember) and hoping I also hear about that one tomorrow.  Good luck!


----------



## tcnjkid

Disney just waived ROFR today and we're so excited!  Waiting on closing paperwork now.

SSR - 160 points
April Use Year
160 Banked 2012 points, expire 3/31/2014
141 points 2013 
160 points 2014 forward
$52 a point
Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF on all 160 points, and admin Fee

Submitted to ROFR on 3/21

We really thought this was a goner given all the ROFRs lately.


----------



## kkolbusz1

tcnjkid said:


> Disney just waived ROFR today and we're so excited!  Waiting on closing paperwork now.
> 
> SSR - 160 points
> April Use Year
> 160 Banked 2012 points, expire 3/31/2014
> 141 points 2013
> 160 points 2014 forward
> $52 a point
> Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF on all 160 points, and admin Fee
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 3/21
> 
> We really thought this was a goner given all the ROFRs lately.


What company did u go thru? Im thinkin most of us will hear tomorrow. Didnt know they got news mondays. Congrats! Waiting to hear about our SSR contract.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> We have passed!  Just got the news!


 that was last week.



bobbiwoz said:


> We are trying, sent in the contract today:
> BLT 100 points March UY.  100 banked from 2012 and 100 going forward.  $96 per point, and buyer pays MF for 2013 and closing costs.
> Bobbi


Sent in March 12th.  

Got the contract over the weekend and have just mailed the certified check with the signed contract!

Bobbi


----------



## tcnjkid

kkolbusz1 said:


> What company did u go thru? Im thinkin most of us will hear tomorrow. Didnt know they got news mondays. Congrats! Waiting to hear about our SSR contract.



Thanks!  It was with Fidelity.  I wonder if they heard last week and I just got the email today.  Hopefully that good news email was for us and not someone else!

Good luck with yours!


----------



## disfanforlife

TSS said that they get their news on Tuesdays. Maybe it is different for other companies.


----------



## kkolbusz1

disfanforlife said:


> TSS said that they get their news on Tuesdays. Maybe it is different for other companies.



Fidelity says they get it tuesdays too. Im so anxious!


----------



## disfanforlife

I take back what I just said. Just received an email saying that Disney waved ROFR!!!!!!


----------



## kkolbusz1

disfanforlife said:


> I take back what I just said. Just received an email saying that Disney waved ROFR!!!!!!



AHhh! I want mine! Lol


----------



## wordwitt

I just got one, too, from TSS!  But it didn't say on which contract, so I'm not sure.  But yay!


----------



## disfanforlife

I was so excited I forgot to post details. 
BWV 100 points September UY $70/point
Buyers pays MF and closing costs
100 - 2013 points and all forward
Sent ROFR 3/17
Disney waived 4/15
Now - just waiting on paperwork - so I can sign and pay!


----------



## wordwitt

Just confirmed mine was my exorbitant BWV contract.  25 points. 79/pt.  25 banked points for 2011.  25 points from 2012.  25 coming 09/01/13.    September use year.  Buyer pays closing and $126 annual MF.


----------



## NoleFan

Congrats everyone. Glad to see contracts passing ROFR again. It seems like I have seen them do ROFR decisions on Monday, Tuesday, and/or Thursday depending on the week.


----------



## disfanforlife

wordwitt said:


> Just confirmed mine was my exorbitant BWV contract.  25 points. 79/pt.  25 banked points for 2011.  25 points from 2012.  25 coming 09/01/13.    September use year.  Buyer pays closing and $126 annual MF.



Glad it went through. Congrats!!! Now, I can't wait to book our first trip!!!!


----------



## wordwitt

disfanforlife said:


> Glad it went through. Congrats!!! Now, I can't wait to book our first trip!!!!



Thanks!  You too!


----------



## Thumper4me

Disney waived ROFR today.  
Details:

SSR - 200 points
April Use Year
No points until 2014
$60 per point
Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2013 MF
Submitted 3/21 Passed 4/15

This was through The Tiemshare Store.  I am still waiting on an Old Key West contract through Fidelity.  Hopefully, I will find out about that one by the end of the week.


----------



## Minniesgal

disfanforlife said:


> TSS said that they get their news on Tuesdays. Maybe it is different for other companies.




Ours was weird we got notified we passed on Saturday


----------



## Silver19

disfanforlife said:


> I was so excited I forgot to post details.
> BWV 100 points September UY $70/point
> Buyers pays MF and closing costs
> 100 - 2013 points and all forward
> Sent ROFR 3/17
> Disney waived 4/15
> Now - just waiting on paperwork - so I can sign and pay!



Yay!!  Congrats!


----------



## Silver19

wordwitt said:


> I just got one, too, from TSS!  But it didn't say on which contract, so I'm not sure.  But yay!



Hopefully both!  Congrats!


----------



## wordwitt

Silver19 said:


> Hopefully both!  Congrats!



It was on my tiny BWV contract, so I guess that means we're going to be "neighbors," Silver!


----------



## disfanforlife

wordwitt said:


> It was on my tiny BWV contract, so I guess that means we're going to be "neighbors," Silver!



All three of us will be neighbors!  I am going to try and book at BWV for March - hopefully, there will be availability by the time we get our points loaded....


----------



## epcot1985

Just heard that Disney transferred ownership to our names today of our purchase. The email said to wait 7-10 days for our member number in the mail. I went ahead and called member services. 

The first woman was extremely rude and made it clear we had to wait on our packet and she could not give me information because of the "type" of contract we had. 

When I hung up I wasn't satisfied so I called again. The guy I got the second time was amazing. Put me on hold, came back, asked for some info, and got me our new member number. Then I made our reservation for September at the resort and dates we wanted! We are so excited! Just wanted to share that persistence pays off.


----------



## wordwitt

And!  Just passed ROFR on my Hilton Head contract.  90 points.  April use year.  180 available now.  180 coming 04/14.  57/point.


----------



## kenly777

Silver19 said:


> Hopefully both!  Congrats!





wordwitt said:


> It was on my tiny BWV contract, so I guess that means we're going to be "neighbors," Silver!





disfanforlife said:


> All three of us will be neighbors!  I am going to try and book at BWV for March - hopefully, there will be availability by the time we get our points loaded....



WELCOME HOME to all three of you!  I bought BWV in February and share your excitement 

Here's to more resales making it through!
Good luck to all who are waiting to hear


----------



## disfanforlife

epcot1985 said:


> Just heard that Disney transferred ownership to our names today of our purchase. The email said to wait 7-10 days for our member number in the mail. I went ahead and called member services.
> 
> The first woman was extremely rude and made it clear we had to wait on our packet and she could not give me information because of the "type" of contract we had.
> 
> When I hung up I wasn't satisfied so I called again. The guy I got the second time was amazing. Put me on hold, came back, asked for some info, and got me our new member number. Then I made our reservation for September at the resort and dates we wanted! We are so excited! Just wanted to share that persistence pays off.



How long did that take from when you sent your documents in? Of course, I am anxious for our next step... Congrats on your persistence! That is wonderful that you were able to make your reservation for September!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations to all our new BWV neighbors!


----------



## wordwitt

kenly777 said:


> WELCOME HOME to all three of you!  I bought BWV in February and share your excitement
> 
> Here's to more resales making it through!
> Good luck to all who are waiting to hear



Thank you!  So excited!


----------



## epcot1985

disfanforlife said:


> How long did that take from when you sent your documents in? Of course, I am anxious for our next step... Congrats on your persistence! That is wonderful that you were able to make your reservation for September!!!



Our file closed and was sent to Disney for transfer on April 4, so 11 totally days for them to put the points in our account and transfer ownership.


----------



## quinnc19

I also found out from TSS that I passed today! My contract is 118 VB (Mar UY) sent to ROFR on March 20th. I paid 45/pp for a loaded contract, which is high but it is just the right amount of points and I was slightly less anxious going through ROFR   Congratulations to the others who have heard today!


----------



## Rmgdisney

kenly777 said:


> WELCOME HOME to all three of you!  I bought BWV in February and share your excitement
> 
> Here's to more resales making it through!
> Good luck to all who are waiting to hear



We also just found out that we passed ROFR  we are so thrilled we passed this time with SSR!  Congrats to all who passed today


----------



## Missyrose

disfanforlife said:


> I take back what I just said. Just received an email saying that Disney waved ROFR!!!!!!





disfanforlife said:


> I was so excited I forgot to post details.
> BWV 100 points September UY $70/point
> Buyers pays MF and closing costs
> 100 - 2013 points and all forward
> Sent ROFR 3/17
> Disney waived 4/15
> Now - just waiting on paperwork - so I can sign and pay!



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Welcome home neighbor!  Can't wait till you get to take your first trip to Boardwalk!


----------



## DisneyDiana

I just got an email from Shontell, our 75 point VWL passed today!


----------



## saintstickets

_Original Post:
I don't know if this is a trend, just my luck or a result of the increased direct-buy prices....I have now had two BCV contracts I inquired about (one about a month ago and one last week at two different resellers) that sold for higher than the listed price.  I saw the contract and called immediately and was told that several people expressed interest.  I gave the reseller a price and in both cases, over the next few hours, they called/texted back the counter offer from the other potential buyers.  In both cases, once the price got above the initial listed price, I backed out.  I understand the reseller trying to get the highest price possible for the seller but something just didn't pass the smell test to me.  Call me stubborn or stupid or maybe it was the principal of the matter.  What do you DVCers think?  Should I be suspicious or is it just a sign of the times?_



NoleFan said:


> Had that experience with 1 resale company who will not get any business from me. Seems kind of unethical.


It just seemed off to me too.




silmarg said:


> Hey Bill!  U buying AGAIN! Lol.
> 
> Sounds a bit smarmy to me. Stand your ground and be patient. Disney's pockets are only so deep. They won't keep buying back forever and u will find another contract that fits like Drew Brees in a Saints uniform. WHO DAT!


I agree Sil.  There will always be another one around the corner one day.  As for Drew, I'm not worried about him...it's some of those others that I hope fit in this year!  




bkny said:


> What was the size and ask price on the bcv contracts.


One was 100pt that started out at $79 and ended up selling for $87.  The other was a 200pt contract that started at $83 and ended up selling for $89.  The 200pt contract was loaded with 2011 & 2012 pts.  Both were Aug UY.




Sandisw said:


> A few months ago, I would have said that it was unusual but given the stuff going on with resale, number of people who are on waiting lists for BCV via direct, I can believe that there possible was a bidding war for those contracts.
> 
> Just look at the websites--they are getting pretty bare for some of the resorts and in the last 4 years since I have been looking at those sites, I never remember so limited availability.


I agree about the limited availability, especially for BCV.  I inquired about buying direct and Disney would not even venture a guess on how long it would take.




ELMC said:


> I agree with Sandi in so much as I wouldn't be crying foul per se, and I do think it is a sign of the times.  But I will also say that it reflects poorly on the listing broker for a few reasons.  First off, they should be more aware of the market and should be advising sellers to list for more reasonable prices.  The second reason is that it is a bit of a deviation from their typical way of doing business.  They are not like real estate agents who are obligated to get the best deal for their clients.  They are required by law to present all offers, but they really have no obligation to entertain a bidding war.  In the past a full priced offer meant the contract was sold.  I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this new way of doing business.  I'm definitely not comfortable with a broker provoking a bidding war by openly sharing all the active bids on a contract with the bidders.
> 
> That being said, given that I'm not an attorney I can't say that the brokers are in violation of any laws or rules.  I'm simply saying that it is a pretty significant change that I'm not very comfortable with.


It has definately started tilting towards a sellers' market.


----------



## kkolbusz1

DisneyDiana said:


> I just got an email from Shontell, our 75 point VWL passed today!



WHat co did u go thru & what day did day did u g o to rofr?


----------



## DisneyDiana

kkolbusz1 said:


> WHat co did u go thru & what day did day did u g o to rofr?



I went with Shontell Crawford (dvcbyresale).  She has been great! We had our offer accepted, got our contract two hours later, and sent to ROFR the next day which was 3/19. Good luck I know you will hear soon.


----------



## Silver19

wordwitt said:


> It was on my tiny BWV contract, so I guess that means we're going to be "neighbors," Silver!



Good stuff!  Congrats on your HH contract too!  We're definitely among the lucky this time around.


----------



## kkolbusz1

DisneyDiana said:


> I went with Shontell Crawford (dvcbyresale).  She has been great! We had our offer accepted, got our contract two hours later, and sent to ROFR the next day which was 3/19. Good luck I know you will hear soon.



THanks & congrats


----------



## disneysled

Disney once again took our contract - this was our second attempt  not sure I have it in me to try again  

VB 150 (Sept UY) $40 150 banked 2012, all 2013 pts forward


----------



## Rmgdisney

disneysled said:


> Disney once again took our contract - this was our second attempt  not sure I have it in me to try again
> 
> VB 150 (Sept UY) $40 150 banked 2012, all 2013 pts forward



I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how you feel, our first time Disney took the contract. We really didn't think we would try again. After a week passed I couldn't help myself and looked at the resales and put an offer in. This time we passed. If this is something you really want then I think you should try again. Best of luck to you.


----------



## keenandt

Just passed ROFR on BLT $86 a point...160 points, February month.  Disney took all 30 days before passing through.


----------



## AddieAidey

We just passed ROFR today!  SSR 160 points dec UY- Triple Loaded- All '11, '12, 13' and beyond- $66 per point- Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF

Since the 2011 points expire 11/30/13 we are toying with the idea of renting those out with daddio to supplement the cost, which would bring down the per point cost to $55.

We just went to Orlando in February but if we can swing it and the dates are open by the time we close, hubby and I may head to Aulani for a few days ALONE!!  Ahhhh!  Seems silly but we need an adult vacation.  

Those points are going to burn a whole in my pocket!!


----------



## zgirlz

Congrats to all who have passed! For others who have failed, be persistent. We have failed twice at OKW, have a third try in for SSR, 225pts. $65 per, no pts. Till June 2014. Both OKW were loaded, so figured we would try this one. From what I'm seeing great deals can still be had. If we pass will be looking for a smaller contract different location, will try to get a better price! Again congrats to all hope to be one of you very soon!


----------



## Fan of Figment

AddieAidey said:
			
		

> We just passed ROFR today!  SSR 160 points dec UY- Triple Loaded- All '11, '12, 13' and beyond- $66 per point- Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
> 
> Since the 2011 points expire 11/30/13 we are toying with the idea of renting those out with daddio to supplement the cost, which would bring down the per point cost to $55.
> 
> We just went to Orlando in February but if we can swing it and the dates are open by the time we close, hubby and I may head to Aulani for a few days ALONE!!  Ahhhh!  Seems silly but we need an adult vacation.
> 
> Those points are going to burn a whole in my pocket!!



Congrats! We just did the same exact thing. Our ssr contract came with 131 "extra" points. We booked a 3 night October stay for just DH and I, and sold 90 other points which will more than cover our trip expenses.  

Oh, and as a sidenote, the rental took all of one day through David's. Highly recommend them!


----------



## gncntry

OKW, 60 points, March UY, only 10 points for 2013.  Offer was $58/point and Disney took it.....


----------



## cm8

tcnjkid said:


> Disney just waived ROFR today and we're so excited!  Waiting on closing paperwork now.
> 
> SSR - 160 points
> April Use Year
> 160 Banked 2012 points, expire 3/31/2014
> 141 points 2013
> 160 points 2014 forward
> $52 a point
> Buyer pays closing, 2013 MF on all 160 points, and admin Fee
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 3/21
> 
> We really thought this was a goner given all the ROFRs lately.






bobbiwoz said:


> that was last week.
> 
> 
> Sent in March 12th.
> 
> Got the contract over the weekend and have just mailed the certified check with the signed contract!
> 
> Bobbi





disfanforlife said:


> I take back what I just said. Just received an email saying that Disney waved ROFR!!!!!!





wordwitt said:


> I just got one, too, from TSS!  But it didn't say on which contract, so I'm not sure.  But yay!





wordwitt said:


> And!  Just passed ROFR on my Hilton Head contract.  90 points.  April use year.  180 available now.  180 coming 04/14.  57/point.





quinnc19 said:


> I also found out from TSS that I passed today! My contract is 118 VB (Mar UY) sent to ROFR on March 20th. I paid 45/pp for a loaded contract, which is high but it is just the right amount of points and I was slightly less anxious going through ROFR   Congratulations to the others who have heard today!





Rmgdisney said:


> We also just found out that we passed ROFR  we are so thrilled we passed this time with SSR!  Congrats to all who passed today





DisneyDiana said:


> I just got an email from Shontell, our 75 point VWL passed today!





disneysled said:


> Disney once again took our contract - this was our second attempt  not sure I have it in me to try again
> 
> VB 150 (Sept UY) $40 150 banked 2012, all 2013 pts forward


I'm so sorry  Take a break, and try again 



keenandt said:


> Just passed ROFR on BLT $86 a point...160 points, February month.  Disney took all 30 days before passing through.


 Neighbor


AddieAidey said:


> We just passed ROFR today!  SSR 160 points dec UY- Triple Loaded- All '11, '12, 13' and beyond- $66 per point- Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
> 
> Since the 2011 points expire 11/30/13 we are toying with the idea of renting those out with daddio to supplement the cost, which would bring down the per point cost to $55.
> 
> We just went to Orlando in February but if we can swing it and the dates are open by the time we close, hubby and I may head to Aulani for a few days ALONE!!  Ahhhh!  Seems silly but we need an adult vacation.
> 
> Those points are going to burn a whole in my pocket!!



Sweet deal 


Congratulations to all


----------



## disneysled

Rmgdisney said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how you feel, our first time Disney took the contract. We really didn't think we would try again. After a week passed I couldn't help myself and looked at the resales and put an offer in. This time we passed. If this is something you really want then I think you should try again. Best of luck to you.



Thanks so much for the encouragement - maybe in a week I'll feel as you did and try again - 3rd times the charm isn't that what they say


----------



## thptrek

keenandt said:


> Just passed ROFR on BLT $86 a point...160 points, February month.  Disney took all 30 days before passing through.



Congrats. I just sent my BLT contract today. I thought that Disney would let some BLT contracts through and glad they did


----------



## Rmgdisney

disneysled said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement - maybe in a week I'll feel as you did and try again - 3rd times the charm isn't that what they say



They sure do  be sure to post if you give it another go, so we can send you some pixie dust


----------



## theguda

brhalstea said:
			
		

> Submitted for ROFR 4/12/2013.   Saratoga Springs  175pts/  $55     All 12 13 and 14 points.  Feb UY.
> Fingers crossed



Which broker did you use?  I have a 160 SSR contract I just agreed to yesterday at $59 per point. All 12 13 and 14 points. June UY


----------



## AddieAidey

theguda said:


> Which broker did you use?  I have a 160 SSR contract I just agreed to yesterday at $59 per point. All 12 13 and 14 points. June UY



That's GREAT! Looks like you went for it!  What changed your mind if you don't mind sharing?  Either way, I am sure you and your family will be happy campers


----------



## disfanforlife

How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??


----------



## melissac

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



Got the same email but we are sellers and wondering the same questions.  I am just anxious because this is our downpayment on a ski villa and closing is May 31st.  Would like to close earlier if  we close and get check sooner on DVC.


----------



## bobbiwoz

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



For us, it was less than 10 days.  We passed ROFR last Tuesday, & the contracts for us to sign came over the weekend.  I think it was on Saturday but we were not home.  The closing company did leave a voice message saying they had sent the e-mail to us.

The documents & check have arrived there this morning.  We'll see how long the wait is now to get the points.

Bobbi


----------



## kenly777

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



I worked with TSS and had my closing docs within 3 days of passing rofr. Closed within a week of receiving the documents. First time DVC owner and had my points loaded and first vacation booked exactly two weeks from closing date. Both the seller and I moved quickly to complete everything.

 Good luck on a speedy timeline to you.


----------



## Minniesgal

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



It depends on the company, the first time we bought we got the documents the next day.

This time we have been waiting a bit longer and still nothing.


----------



## disfanforlife

bobbiwoz said:


> For us, it was less than 10 days.  We passed ROFR last Tuesday, & the contracts for us to sign came over the weekend.  I think it was on Saturday but we were not home.  The closing company did leave a voice message saying they had sent the e-mail to us.
> 
> The documents & check have arrived there this morning.  We'll see how long the wait is now to get the points.
> 
> Bobbi



Thanks Bobbi! Hope the rest of your wait is not too long.


----------



## disfanforlife

kenly777 said:


> I worked with TSS and had my closing docs within 3 days of passing rofr. Closed within a week of receiving the documents. First time DVC owner and had my points loaded and first vacation booked exactly two weeks from closing date. Both the seller and I moved quickly to complete everything.
> 
> Good luck on a speedy timeline to you.



That sounds great!! When is your first vacation? Coming up soon?


----------



## disfanforlife

Minniesgal said:


> It depends on the company, the first time we bought we got the documents the next day.
> 
> This time we have been waiting a bit longer and still nothing.



Hmmm. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## kkolbusz1

Any1 pass today?


----------



## elcid3

epcot1985 said:


> Just heard that Disney transferred ownership to our names today of our purchase. The email said to wait 7-10 days for our member number in the mail. I went ahead and called member services.
> 
> The first woman was extremely rude and made it clear we had to wait on our packet and she could not give me information because of the "type" of contract we had.
> 
> When I hung up I wasn't satisfied so I called again. The guy I got the second time was amazing. Put me on hold, came back, asked for some info, and got me our new member number. Then I made our reservation for September at the resort and dates we wanted! We are so excited! Just wanted to share that persistence pays off.




I had a similar problem when I first called member services.  The trick is to press "2" (which is like account management or something) and then explain to them the situation.  They will most likely transfer you to the resales department who actually process the contracts


----------



## Rmgdisney

kkolbusz1 said:


> Any1 pass today?



Sending some pixie dust your way


----------



## ozzie2131

Found out yesterday that we passed ROFR. AKL 185 points(2 contracts 160 and 25) no points this year 118 next, feb use year. Paid 63 a point.   This is our first DVC contract, so excited.   FYI the contracts got sent to Disney on March 20.


----------



## kkolbusz1

Rmgdisney said:


> Sending some pixie dust your way



thanks, I think tho I have to have like the worst luck ever probably due to my lack of patience. I love seeing how people were sent the same day or after are finding out & here we are still in the dark. The contract from the seller came in on 3/19 & Sharon told me it was sent to rofr on the 20th, but when we finally got the contracts 3 wks later the date said the 21st, so we're on day 27. Sharon said she still hasn't heard anything. She also said Disney doesn't take any longer than 30 days. Shawn Ray told me again today it may be monday before we hear anything so Idk what to believe. LOL! I feel my luck has always been bad. I'm actually going to think we didn't get it until I hear that we do. And if anyone wants to think that's crappy, well go ahead. I'd rather not get my hopes up about something I have no idea about until I know.


----------



## Silver19

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



Mine came in 2 days.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> Mine came in 2 days.



That's great! We are on similar paths, hopefully ours will come soon too!


----------



## elcid3

disneysled said:


> Disney once again took our contract - this was our second attempt  not sure I have it in me to try again
> 
> VB 150 (Sept UY) $40 150 banked 2012, all 2013 pts forward



sorry to hear that.  what day did your contract go to Disney?  doesn't bode well for me - our VB contract was submitted on 4/4 @ $34 / point with 210 banked 2012 points and all 2013 points (Aug UY)


----------



## NoleFan

Silver19 said:


> We already have a trip booked in October, half cash and half DVC points (we have a 50 point contract that we bought direct).  I'll probably see if I can just use my new points to buy out the nights for which I've paid cash.
> 
> If that won't work, I'll book a second trip in January.


BWV

Is BWV your home resort for both contracts?


----------



## chasshan

Congratulations to all who have recently passed ROFR! 

For those of you who like to see timelines on closed contracts, here you go:

Details of contract: 350 BWV; April use year; $67pp; buyer pays closing costs, seller and buyer split '13 MF; 350 2012 pts, 350 2013 pts, and all moving forward.

Submitted offer: 2/5
Sellers accepted: 2/6
Contract received: 2/6(via email)
Sent signed contract via scanner/email: 2/7
Mailed deposit with signed contract: 2/7
Received copy of seller's signed contract via email: 2/8
Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR process: 2/8
Wait, wait, wait.................
Received news we have made it through Disney's ROFR process! : 3/5(26 days)
Received closing documents via email: 3/15
Sent wire transfer and final docs to title company: 3/19
14 days later, received email that Title Co has closed on our contract: 4/2
Received membership letter with number in mail: 4/13(it was postmarked 4/9, so only a week for Disney to transfer points and establish my new membership)

The exciting part? I made reservations on 4/14 at BWV for 9 night stay beginning Jan 2nd. (Following a NYE cruise on the Dream)Booked 2-2bd villas for myself and 7 kids plus my 2 17yr old siblings; hoping my parents will join us too, and maybe my sister and her family of 5. I was hoping for a 3 bd Grand Villa, but no luck. After considering though, 2-2bd is probably better. This way we can invite more family,18 max, if needed, and more bathrooms!
So my 700 pts are being put to good use; I've got 4 points left from 2012/2013, but still have all 350 for 2014. 

Good luck to all going through this process right now!
Shanna


----------



## kenspidey

disneysled said:


> Disney once again took our contract - this was our second attempt  not sure I have it in me to try again
> 
> VB 150 (Sept UY) $40 150 banked 2012, all 2013 pts forward



Sorry, I am not happy about this one. I am two weeks behind you at 38 a point. No banked points on mine and even missing a dozen 2013 points. Same UY. We will see.


----------



## Missyrose

kenspidey said:


> Sorry, I am not happy about this one. I am two weeks behind you at 38 a point. No banked points on mine and even missing a dozen 2013 points. Same UY. We will see.



You're probably better off without the banked points and it may even be lucky that there are current points missing. Disney can't turn around and sell that full contract until next year. And even if they turn it into smaller contracts, they'd be responsible for MFs on those dozen points until they can pair it with pther points come 2014.


----------



## disfanforlife

chasshan said:


> Congratulations to all who have recently passed ROFR!
> 
> For those of you who like to see timelines on closed contracts, here you go:
> 
> Details of contract: 350 BWV; April use year; $67pp; buyer pays closing costs, seller and buyer split '13 MF; 350 2012 pts, 350 2013 pts, and all moving forward.
> 
> Submitted offer: 2/5
> Sellers accepted: 2/6
> Contract received: 2/6(via email)
> Sent signed contract via scanner/email: 2/7
> Mailed deposit with signed contract: 2/7
> Received copy of seller's signed contract via email: 2/8
> Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR process: 2/8
> Wait, wait, wait.................
> Received news we have made it through Disney's ROFR process! : 3/5(26 days)
> Received closing documents via email: 3/15
> Sent wire transfer and final docs to title company: 3/19
> 14 days later, received email that Title Co has closed on our contract: 4/2
> Received membership letter with number in mail: 4/13(it was postmarked 4/9, so only a week for Disney to transfer points and establish my new membership)
> 
> The exciting part? I made reservations on 4/14 at BWV for 9 night stay beginning Jan 2nd. (Following a NYE cruise on the Dream)Booked 2-2bd villas for myself and 7 kids plus my 2 17yr old siblings; hoping my parents will join us too, and maybe my sister and her family of 5. I was hoping for a 3 bd Grand Villa, but no luck. After considering though, 2-2bd is probably better. This way we can invite more family,18 max, if needed, and more bathrooms!
> So my 700 pts are being put to good use; I've got 4 points left from 2012/2013, but still have all 350 for 2014.
> 
> Good luck to all going through this process right now!
> Shanna



Sounds wonderful! And very generous of you too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

chasshan said:


> Congratulations to all who have recently passed ROFR!
> 
> For those of you who like to see timelines on closed contracts, here you go:
> 
> Details of contract: 350 BWV; April use year; $67pp; buyer pays closing costs, seller and buyer split '13 MF; 350 2012 pts, 350 2013 pts, and all moving forward.
> 
> Submitted offer: 2/5
> Sellers accepted: 2/6
> Contract received: 2/6(via email)
> Sent signed contract via scanner/email: 2/7
> Mailed deposit with signed contract: 2/7
> Received copy of seller's signed contract via email: 2/8
> Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR process: 2/8
> Wait, wait, wait.................
> Received news we have made it through Disney's ROFR process! : 3/5(26 days)
> Received closing documents via email: 3/15
> Sent wire transfer and final docs to title company: 3/19
> 14 days later, received email that Title Co has closed on our contract: 4/2
> Received membership letter with number in mail: 4/13(it was postmarked 4/9, so only a week for Disney to transfer points and establish my new membership)
> 
> The exciting part? I made reservations on 4/14 at BWV for 9 night stay beginning Jan 2nd. (Following a NYE cruise on the Dream)Booked 2-2bd villas for myself and 7 kids plus my 2 17yr old siblings; hoping my parents will join us too, and maybe my sister and her family of 5. I was hoping for a 3 bd Grand Villa, but no luck. After considering though, 2-2bd is probably better. This way we can invite more family,18 max, if needed, and more bathrooms!
> So my 700 pts are being put to good use; I've got 4 points left from 2012/2013, but still have all 350 for 2014.
> 
> Good luck to all going through this process right now!
> Shanna



This is wonderful!  Welcome Home, BWV neighbor!


----------



## NoleFan

Do any of the BWV owners also own at BCV? If so, which do you prefer?


----------



## kenly777

disfanforlife said:


> That sounds great!! When is your first vacation? Coming up soon?



1st vacation is in August split stay old Key West and Beach club! So excited!!


----------



## dbs1228

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



Worked with TSS and took 2 weeks to get closing documents and that was after I emailed both closing company and broker!  Closing company said they were done but she was waiting on broker to give final review and okay to send them out.  Broker said he just got them and it would be 2 -3 more days.  I told him 2 weeks was really long and not acceptable - I had them the next morning!
I got the feeling they had been done for a while and just sitting on the brokers desk and or in his email.

Good luck


----------



## disneysled

elcid3 said:


> sorry to hear that.  what day did your contract go to Disney?  doesn't bode well for me - our VB contract was submitted on 4/4 @ $34 / point with 210 banked 2012 points and all 2013 points (Aug UY)



Sent to Disney on 3/26 - so one day short of 3 weeks 
I hope you get through - sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to what gets taken and what gets through so dont lose hope  - good luck!!


----------



## kenspidey

Missyrose said:


> You're probably better off without the banked points and it may even be lucky that there are current points missing. Disney can't turn around and sell that full contract until next year. And even if they turn it into smaller contracts, they'd be responsible for MFs on those dozen points until they can pair it with pther points come 2014.



I was thinking same thing but you never know with Disney. The one that got ROFRed was more valuable than mine considering the banked points.


----------



## fortheloveofminnie

disfanforlife said:


> How long does it take to get the email from the closing company? I just received word yesterday that Disney waived ROFR. TSS said we should hear from closing company within 10 days. Just wondered if it is usually earlier than that or not??



It took exactly 10 days to get my docs emailed from the closing company after I passed ROFR.  Passed ROFR on a Tuesday and I didn't get closing docs until the following Friday.  I was a little.....impatient, to say the least.  The worst thing is that the forms, except for the directions/cover letter, were all dated the week before.

But all went well and I'm now impatiently waiting for my member # so I can book my Jan 2014 trip!


----------



## DisneyDiana

Wow! I feel so lucky after reading everyone's timeline. I just received my closing documents and we passed ROFR only yesterday. I hope everything else goes quickly.


----------



## chitwnnole

I found out yesterday we passed ROFR.   25 points for SSR    We paid a lot for it $81 a point.  February use year 20 points available and 25 coming in 2014. Submitted for ROFR 3/21 found out 4/15 

I am excited to get our foot in the door and am ready to start battling addonittis.  Will update when the closing and account info has been finalized


----------



## NoleFan

DisneyDiana said:


> Wow! I feel so lucky after reading everyone's timeline. I just received my closing documents and we passed ROFR only yesterday. I hope everything else goes quickly.



Shontell has always provided first class service. I have been really impressed in all my dealings with her.


----------



## disfanforlife

kenly777 said:


> 1st vacation is in August split stay old Key West and Beach club! So excited!!



Sounds great! We never stayed at old key west before but stayed at BCV and loved it!


----------



## disfanforlife

fortheloveofminnie said:


> It took exactly 10 days to get my docs emailed from the closing company after I passed ROFR.  Passed ROFR on a Tuesday and I didn't get closing docs until the following Friday.  I was a little.....impatient, to say the least.  The worst thing is that the forms, except for the directions/cover letter, were all dated the week before.
> 
> But all went well and I'm now impatiently waiting for my member # so I can book my Jan 2014 trip!



Glad things are moving along for you. I am hoping to book out first trip with new contract for march 2014


----------



## disfanforlife

DisneyDiana said:


> Wow! I feel so lucky after reading everyone's timeline. I just received my closing documents and we passed ROFR only yesterday. I hope everything else goes quickly.



That is fast!


----------



## disfanforlife

dbs1228 said:


> Worked with TSS and took 2 weeks to get closing documents and that was after I emailed both closing company and broker!  Closing company said they were done but she was waiting on broker to give final review and okay to send them out.  Broker said he just got them and it would be 2 -3 more days.  I told him 2 weeks was really long and not acceptable - I had them the next morning!
> I got the feeling they had been done for a while and just sitting on the brokers desk and or in his email.
> 
> Good luck



Sorry yours took so long! Hopefully ours does not....


----------



## goNDmay9

theguda said:


> Which broker did you use?  I have a 160 SSR contract I just agreed to yesterday at $59 per point. All 12 13 and 14 points. June UY





AddieAidey said:


> That's GREAT! Looks like you went for it!  What changed your mind if you don't mind sharing?  Either way, I am sure you and your family will be happy campers



 I agree!!!  Please share!!!


----------



## arachnib

who was your agent?


----------



## dbs1228

disfanforlife said:


> Sorry yours took so long! Hopefully ours does not....



Thank you but in this case I am the seller so other then waiting for the check its okay, now if I was waiting on points well......

Still waiting for our 2nd contract (buyer) to go ROFR this has been a very long process!

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## disfanforlife

dbs1228 said:


> Thank you but in this case I am the seller so other then waiting for the check its okay, now if I was waiting on points well......
> 
> Still waiting for our 2nd contract (buyer) to go ROFR this has been a very long process!
> 
> Good luck and congratulations!



I think I remember reading that now that you told me, still congrats on selling!


----------



## kkolbusz1

So no one got any news today if they got thru or not? How weird is that?


----------



## SEC71

I heard yesterday that my offer was passed by Disney.  I am waiting for closing paperwork.


----------



## ytsyts

ytsyts said:


> ...And the problem has not been resolved.... very, very frustrating.  The title company said they couldn't trace the wire and now I have to trace through my bank.  I have asked specifically who will pay for the additional wire charges if I have to send the funds again (at that time still confident that the fund will find its way back to me), but even for this the title company dodged the answer.
> 
> I had expected the broker to at least do something but not a word from her!



Finally the wire amendment was made 2 days ago, and the title company received the fund - but $25 short!  Now the title company wants me to send another $25 through.  I have already paid for the amendment fees which was due to the mix up (they now claim the account number provided to me in the first time was correct...), which now the title company say it's not their fault and they are not paying.

I sent the full amount and instructed my bank to deduct my account for any associated commissions and charges, and so I expected that they receive the full amount.  Later, my bank told me it's probably the receiving bank or it's appointed intermediary charging some fees but my bank and I will not know if they do that or how much, unless the receiving party informs me first.  I have waited for more than 24 hours for the title company and still nothing.

Anyone from overseas has any insights to share?  This saga seems to go on and on, it's overtaken the joy of owning DVC points.

It's difficult with the 12 hour time diff, but I guess I have to make a call to the title company and find someone higher up to resolve this.


----------



## Minniesgal

ytsyts said:


> Finally the wire amendment was made 2 days ago, and the title company received the fund - but $25 short!  Now the title company wants me to send another $25 through.  I have already paid for the amendment fees which was due to the mix up (they now claim the account number provided to me in the first time was correct...), which now the title company say it's not their fault and they are not paying.
> 
> I sent the full amount and instructed my bank to deduct my account for any associated commissions and charges, and so I expected that they receive the full amount.  Later, my bank told me it's probably the receiving bank or it's appointed intermediary charging some fees but my bank and I will not know if they do that or how much, unless the receiving party informs me first.  I have waited for more than 24 hours for the title company and still nothing.
> 
> Anyone from overseas has any insights to share?  This saga seems to go on and on, it's overtaken the joy of owning DVC points.
> 
> It's difficult with the 12 hour time diff, but I guess I have to make a call to the title company and find someone higher up to resolve this.



when I bought my AKV points the receiving bank deducted $40 to pay for the transfer their end.  The title company told me about this upfront and i had to add it on to the amount paid.  So i paid the UK charges for sending and the USA charges for receiving.  Expensive but no way around it when buying points.


----------



## ytsyts

Minniesgal said:


> when I bought my AKV points the receiving bank deducted $40 to pay for the transfer their end.  The title company told me about this upfront and i had to add it on to the amount paid.  So i paid the UK charges for sending and the USA charges for receiving.  Expensive but no way around it when buying points.



Thanks Minniesgal. That's good to know!  The title company did not inform me beforehand.  
I don't really mind the charges, it's the trouble... And to wire another US$25 will probably cost me US$50 in total for bank charges.

I still cannot believe how the title company is so inexperienced.

Thanks again.


----------



## lovin'fl

Well, bought 100 AKV points recently (to add to our 200 OKW and 75 HH)...just closed in March...and...already back at the add-on-itis.  I am actually shocked the DH agreed to this one because I thought he was done adding.  Just put in offer on more HH points...we don't 'NEED' them but would make our DVC portfolio just about perfect (just wish our OKW points were BWV...though MIL does LOVE staying at OKW in HH section).


----------



## Apps

ytsyts said:


> Thanks Minniesgal. That's good to know!  The title company did not inform me beforehand.
> I don't really mind the charges, it's the trouble... And to wire another US$25 will probably cost me US$50 in total for bank charges.
> 
> I still cannot believe how the title company is so inexperienced.
> 
> Thanks again.



Such a pain!  Sometimes I fight stuff like this out of principle but most of the time, I just want to get it over with.


----------



## dbs1228

ytsyts said:


> Finally the wire amendment was made 2 days ago, and the title company received the fund - but $25 short!  Now the title company wants me to send another $25 through.  I have already paid for the amendment fees which was due to the mix up (they now claim the account number provided to me in the first time was correct...), which now the title company say it's not their fault and they are not paying.
> 
> I sent the full amount and instructed my bank to deduct my account for any associated commissions and charges, and so I expected that they receive the full amount.  Later, my bank told me it's probably the receiving bank or it's appointed intermediary charging some fees but my bank and I will not know if they do that or how much, unless the receiving party informs me first.  I have waited for more than 24 hours for the title company and still nothing.
> 
> Anyone from overseas has any insights to share?  This saga seems to go on and on, it's overtaken the joy of owning DVC points.
> 
> It's difficult with the 12 hour time diff, but I guess I have to make a call to the title company and find someone higher up to resolve this.



Sorry to hear this but we do work for a company in Singapore that when they wire us the money our bank does charge 25.00 fee.  Do you have a credit card that you could pay the additional 25.00 on - all the closing companies take a credit card for the deposit so I would think they would be willing to just charge the 25.00 and be done with it.  Good luck


----------



## ytsyts

Apps said:


> Such a pain!  Sometimes I fight stuff like this out of principle but most of the time, I just want to get it over with.




Thanks for your support!  Yes a big part of me wants to fight it out of principle too, but then I can't close on the contract... and I in a time zone 12 hours apart... It doesn't help too, that I go on business trips quite often.

The title company just told me that they don't tell people to include the bank charges beforehand, people will just know that.... they will just pad the wire with extra funds and then the company will credit any leftover back.  Excuse me for not as experienced as others about international wire transfer.  So how do people know how much extra to pay.

Sorry just letting out some steam.  Finally the title company came to their senses and sent me a credit card authorization form for the US$25.  Closing in sight I hope.


----------



## Minniesgal

ytsyts said:


> Thanks Minniesgal. That's good to know!  The title company did not inform me beforehand.
> I don't really mind the charges, it's the trouble... And to wire another US$25 will probably cost me US$50 in total for bank charges.
> 
> I still cannot believe how the title company is so inexperienced.
> 
> Thanks again.



i suspect the cheapest and quickest way would be to get them to take the $25 from your credit card.


----------



## Meggysmum

ytsyts said:


> Finally the wire amendment was made 2 days ago, and the title company received the fund - but $25 short!  Now the title company wants me to send another $25 through.  I have already paid for the amendment fees which was due to the mix up (they now claim the account number provided to me in the first time was correct...), which now the title company say it's not their fault and they are not paying.
> 
> I sent the full amount and instructed my bank to deduct my account for any associated commissions and charges, and so I expected that they receive the full amount.  Later, my bank told me it's probably the receiving bank or it's appointed intermediary charging some fees but my bank and I will not know if they do that or how much, unless the receiving party informs me first.  I have waited for more than 24 hours for the title company and still nothing.
> 
> Anyone from overseas has any insights to share?  This saga seems to go on and on, it's overtaken the joy of owning DVC points.
> 
> It's difficult with the 12 hour time diff, but I guess I have to make a call to the title company and find someone higher up to resolve this.



Our title company told us that there would be a receiving fee of $45.  However an intermediary bank charged $20 which I wasn't made aware of by my bank when I wired the money.  I was not happy as the Title compnay were short by $20 and I had to then do another wire for $20 shortage+$45 for another receiving fee +$20 for the intermediary bank so I ended up very out of pocket.  I have no access to a secure fax machine so couldn't send my CC details and the wouldn't take them over the phone so i was stuck with the wire from the UK.


----------



## Minniesgal

Meggysmum said:


> Our title company told us that there would be a receiving fee of $45.  However an intermediary bank charged $20 which I wasn't made aware of by my bank when I wired the money.  I was not happy as the Title compnay were short by $20 and I had to then do another wire for $20 shortage+$45 for another receiving fee +$20 for the intermediary bank so I ended up very out of pocket.  I have no access to a secure fax machine so couldn't send my CC details and the wouldn't take them over the phone so i was stuck with the wire from the UK.



I scanned the credit card form and sent it by email that worked for me whan i paid my deposit from the UK.

Also the first time we added on the agent quoted us the wrong amount to pay the bank fees so the agent agreed to absorb the difference.  Guess we were lucky.

Also there is a lesson in this that maybe we should get in writing from the closing company exactly how much they need from us *including fees *before sending cash.


----------



## kkolbusz1

Okay, lets see those passing contracts today! Anyone yet??


----------



## melissac

Closing documents received today(we are the seller).  We found out we passed ROFR on 4/15.  I thought that was a quick response time by TSS and *** .

Hoping to send documents back tomorrow and that buyer will get hers back quick and we can close early on your vacation house


----------



## kenly777

melissac said:


> Closing documents received today(we are the seller).  We found out we passed ROFR on 4/15.  I thought that was a quick response time by TSS and *** .
> 
> Hoping to send documents back tomorrow and that buyer will get hers back quick and we can close early on your vacation house



Congrats! Love that speedy timeline


----------



## ytsyts

Minniesgal said:


> i suspect the cheapest and quickest way would be to get them to take the $25 from your credit card.





Meggysmum said:


> Our title company told us that there would be a receiving fee of $45.  However an intermediary bank charged $20 which I wasn't made aware of by my bank when I wired the money.  I was not happy as the Title compnay were short by $20 and I had to then do another wire for $20 shortage+$45 for another receiving fee +$20 for the intermediary bank so I ended up very out of pocket.  I have no access to a secure fax machine so couldn't send my CC details and the wouldn't take them over the phone so i was stuck with the wire from the UK.





Minniesgal said:


> I scanned the credit card form and sent it by email that worked for me whan i paid my deposit from the UK.
> 
> Also the first time we added on the agent quoted us the wrong amount to pay the bank fees so the agent agreed to absorb the difference.  Guess we were lucky.
> 
> Also there is a lesson in this that maybe we should get in writing from the closing company exactly how much they need from us *including fees *before sending cash.




Thanks all.  The complexities!  Yes, lesson learned here, useful for any add-ons for me.  That's my first contract BTW.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lovin'fl said:


> Well, bought 100 AKV points recently (to add to our 200 OKW and 75 HH)...just closed in March...and...already back at the add-on-itis.  I am actually shocked the DH agreed to this one because I thought he was done adding.  Just put in offer on more HH points...we don't 'NEED' them but would make our DVC portfolio just about perfect (just wish our OKW points were BWV...though MIL does LOVE staying at OKW in HH section).



We love Hilton Head, good luck getting your add on!


----------



## Bobby Pic

I just received the news today that my AKV contract was sent to Disney for ROFR this afternoon.  I had began to doubt it was going to happen.  From the time my offer was accepted til today has been 20 days.  My contract is 175pts, Dec UY, with all 12, 13, & 14 points, $67pp, buyer paying closing and seller paying 2013 MF.  I guess now, it is a waiting game, which I am not good at.


----------



## PCMama

Bobby Pic said:
			
		

> I just received the news today that my AKV contract was sent to Disney for ROFR this afternoon.  I had began to doubt it was going to happen.  From the time my offer was accepted til today has been 20 days.  My contract is 175pts, Dec UY, with all 12, 13, & 14 points, $67pp, buyer paying closing and seller paying 2013 MF.  I guess now, it is a waiting game, which I am not good at.



Holy smokes what was the hold up?


----------



## lovin'fl

bobbiwoz said:


> We love Hilton Head, good luck getting your add on!



Thanks!  We like it there too (only been once though).  Haven't heard back on my offer yet...hopefully soon.


----------



## dbs1228

FINALLY me too!  Our offer was accepted 2 weeks ago took 10 days to get the initial contract today it was sent to Disney for ROFR. Contract details:

200 point BWV Oct UY 65.00PP 200 - 2011 points and 400 points coming in Oct here I go again!


----------



## Bobby Pic

PCMama said:


> Holy smokes what was the hold up?



I bought through Fidelity and they told me the person working the contracts was out sick. I didn't receive the contract until 10 days later.  I returned it promptly the next morning and the wait begins for the seller.  I spoke to my agent this morning (day 9) about moving on and looking for another contract and she is in agreement that we may need to do that.  Around 2:00 pm I get a call from my agent and I am thinking, maybe she had found another contract that might interest me.  To my surprise, she says they just received the contract from the seller and it was going to Disney this afternoon.  Nice turn of events and needless to say, I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## PCMama

Bobby Pic said:
			
		

> I bought through Fidelity and they told me the person working the contracts was out sick. I didn't receive the contract until 10 days later.  I returned it promptly the next morning and the wait begins for the seller.  I spoke to my agent this morning (day 9) about moving on and looking for another contract and she is in agreement that we may need to do that.  Around 2:00 pm I get a call from my agent and I am thinking, maybe she had found another contract that might interest me.  To my surprise, she says they just received the contract from the seller and it was going to Disney this afternoon.  Nice turn of events and needless to say, I was pleasantly surprised.



That contracts person is sick a lot! Lol. Good luck with your purchase. It's frustrating when the seller is slow!


----------



## silmarg

PCMama said:


> That contracts person is sick a lot! Lol. Good luck with your purchase. It's frustrating when the seller is slow!



The dog ate it!


----------



## lorenni

A lot of hurry up and wait going on here.

Got the final documents/contracts on 4/9 and still no word from the sellers. Today the title company said the sellers are still in the process of having them executed? Really - a week to sign the papers? I just don't get it. How hard can it be to print out and sign a paper? Yes it has to be notarized but every office I've ever worked in has multiple notaries.

Is there some other seller requirement of which I am not aware?


----------



## DougEMG

dbs1228 said:


> FINALLY me too!  Our offer was accepted 2 weeks ago took 10 days to get the initial contract today it was sent to Disney for ROFR. Contract details:
> 
> 200 point BWV Oct UY 65.00PP 200 - 2011 points and 400 points coming in Oct here I go again!



Nice contract, good luck with ROFR, I think you'll need it.


----------



## Thumper4me

I got an e-mail today from Sharon at Fidelity.  Disney exercised its ROFR on our OKW contract.  Details:

OKW - 190 points
April Use Year
190 points 2012, 2013 and forward
$58 per point
Buyer pays closing, Buyer pays 2013 MF
Submitted 3/27, ROFR 4/18

This is the third strike for me with OKW.  I am out.   I had a SSR contract go through earlier this week so I think I will just wait for a while.  It is a sellers' market right now.

Kelly


----------



## MickeyFan612

dbs1228 said:


> FINALLY me too!  Our offer was accepted 2 weeks ago took 10 days to get the initial contract today it was sent to Disney for ROFR. Contract details:
> 
> 200 point BWV Oct UY 65.00PP 200 - 2011 points and 400 points coming in Oct here I go again!



Rooting for you to pass-). Today Shawn said ROFR is brutal to BWV contracts- it's probably a good thing seller stalled!  Hopefully they have their fill of BW points!  GL


----------



## dbs1228

lorenni said:


> A lot of hurry up and wait going on here.
> 
> Got the final documents/contracts on 4/9 and still no word from the sellers. Today the title company said the sellers are still in the process of having them executed? Really - a week to sign the papers? I just don't get it. How hard can it be to print out and sign a paper? Yes it has to be notarized but every office I've ever worked in has multiple notaries.
> 
> Is there some other seller requirement of which I am not aware?



There could be several scenario's, could be an estate sale, divorce, more then 1 person on deed and you have to get them notarized together which can be tough if you work opposite shifts (or in my case my husband does not get home until after 5PM leaves in the A.M. at 6:00AM) could live abroad and from what I heard it is not that easy to find a notary.  Ask your broker what the circumstance is.  Good luck


----------



## MickeyFan612

Thumper4me said:


> I got an e-mail today from Sharon at Fidelity.  Disney exercised its ROFR on our OKW contract.  Details:
> 
> OKW - 190 points
> April Use Year
> 190 points 2012, 2013 and forward
> $58 per point
> Buyer pays closing, Buyer pays 2013 MF
> Submitted 3/27, ROFR 4/18
> 
> This is the third strike for me with OKW.  I am out.   I had a SSR contract go through earlier this week so I think I will just wait for a while.  It is a sellers' market right now.
> 
> Kelly



Sorry to hear. Congrats on your SSR contract!  I agree- it's a much better time to sell than buy!


----------



## dbs1228

DougEMG said:


> Nice contract, good luck with ROFR, I think you'll need it.



Thanks and I agree - this is what I am willing to pay and can wait/try again if it does not pass.  If I have to go much higher I will likely just add on to my BLT contracts since the price difference is closing in!


----------



## disfanforlife

Thumper4me said:


> I got an e-mail today from Sharon at Fidelity.  Disney exercised its ROFR on our OKW contract.  Details:
> 
> OKW - 190 points
> April Use Year
> 190 points 2012, 2013 and forward
> $58 per point
> Buyer pays closing, Buyer pays 2013 MF
> Submitted 3/27, ROFR 4/18
> 
> This is the third strike for me with OKW.  I am out.   I had a SSR contract go through earlier this week so I think I will just wait for a while.  It is a sellers' market right now.
> 
> Kelly



Sorry to hear that, but glad you got SSR. Our BWV just went through this week - still waiting on closing docs. Going to look for BLT after things calm down - IF they do....


----------



## melissac

lorenni said:


> A lot of hurry up and wait going on here.
> 
> Got the final documents/contracts on 4/9 and still no word from the sellers. Today the title company said the sellers are still in the process of having them executed? Really - a week to sign the papers? I just don't get it. How hard can it be to print out and sign a paper? Yes it has to be notarized but every office I've ever worked in has multiple notaries.
> 
> Is there some other seller requirement of which I am not aware?



Not that it should take that long but here is an example.  Got papers yesterday and need to find a time husband and I can get to the bank together before 5 to have them notarized.  We live in a smaller community and neither of our works have this available(both in healthcare) so bank is about it for us. I work 8-4:30 but my husband is in regional management and has meetings all this week in different location/cities.  So depending where someone lives and work schedules it can be hard.


----------



## nalajms

melissac said:


> We live in a smaller community and neither of our works have this available(both in healthcare) so bank is about it for us.



I'd ask around at work, you'd be surprised who's a notary. We have admins and HR people who are notaries.


----------



## melissac

nalajms said:


> I'd ask around at work, you'd be surprised who's a notary. We have admins and HR people who are notaries.



I have and no one at my work.  I work in a smaller outreach clinic and husband is has meetings this week in towns 30-75 miles from where I work.  So it is not so much the nortary it is having to sign together/same time.  The joys of living in Northern WI


----------



## Thumper4me

disfanforlife said:


> Sorry to hear that, but glad you got SSR. Our BWV just went through this week - still waiting on closing docs. Going to look for BLT after things calm down - IF they do....



Thanks!!  I am excited about the things happening at Downtown Disney or "Disney Springs" as it will be called.  Hopefully, that will keep the SSR value and demand up.


----------



## Thumper4me

MickeyFan612 said:


> Sorry to hear. Congrats on your SSR contract!  I agree- it's a much better time to sell than buy!



Thanks!! I am excited about getting at least one of the contracts through ROFR.


----------



## DaveD

disfanforlife said:


> Sorry to hear that, but glad you got SSR. Our BWV just went through this week - still waiting on closing docs. Going to look for BLT after things calm down - IF they do....



Hi, we're waiting on BWV, $70, 219 pts, 12/13 closing as owner had res, no points til 2/14 which is fine for our schedule.

Can I ask what exactly they waived through for you?


----------



## annmarieda

Thumper4me said:


> I got an e-mail today from Sharon at Fidelity.  Disney exercised its ROFR on our OKW contract.  Details:
> 
> OKW - 190 points
> April Use Year
> 190 points 2012, 2013 and forward
> $58 per point
> Buyer pays closing, Buyer pays 2013 MF
> Submitted 3/27, ROFR 4/18
> 
> This is the third strike for me with OKW.  I am out.   I had a SSR contract go through earlier this week so I think I will just wait for a while.  It is a sellers' market right now.
> 
> Kelly



Oh this is fairly close to the offer we just had accepted yesterday(OKW 230 points December use year.  Nothing from 2012 though... 2013 and forward.  $60pp buyer pays closing and splits 2013 MF)

I am so sorry to hear that yours did not pass...   also though... it makes me worry mine wont either. 

BTW.. Sharon is the gal that helped us!  I must say, she is quite nice!!!


----------



## kkolbusz1

I am the one person with the crap luck. I have to wait over the 30 days because God knows why. the addendum was sent back w/in 2 days earlier ni the month and according to everyone who has had to filled one out before and even Sharon said that doesnt effect the time line. and there's nothing else that needs to be done with it, she spoke with someone at disney & they said we won't hear back until next week. WOW.


----------



## collections

Contract sent to Disney on 4-11. 

150 points BCV, $74/pt, Dec UY, 52 2012 points, 150 2013 points, buyer pays MF, closing costs and admin fee. 

I worked with Sharon at Fidelity, who I found to be very helpful.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Rmgdisney

kkolbusz1 said:


> I am the one person with the crap luck. I have to wait over the 30 days because God knows why. the addendum was sent back w/in 2 days earlier ni the month and according to everyone who has had to filled one out before and even Sharon said that doesnt effect the time line. and there's nothing else that needs to be done with it, she spoke with someone at disney & they said we won't hear back until next week. WOW.



I'm sorry you have to wait another week. Hopefully good news will come your way.


----------



## lorenni

dbs1228 said:


> There could be several scenario's, could be an estate sale, divorce, more then 1 person on deed and you have to get them notarized together which can be tough if you work opposite shifts (or in my case my husband does not get home until after 5PM leaves in the A.M. at 6:00AM) could live abroad and from what I heard it is not that easy to find a notary.  Ask your broker what the circumstance is.  Good luck



Very good points! Hoping they find a way to get it notarized together soon!


----------



## dbs1228

lorenni said:


> Very good points! Hoping they find a way to get it notarized together soon!



I know the waiting is the hardest part!  It will happen and you will have your points


----------



## dbs1228

kkolbusz1 said:


> I am the one person with the crap luck. I have to wait over the 30 days because God knows why. the addendum was sent back w/in 2 days earlier ni the month and according to everyone who has had to filled one out before and even Sharon said that doesnt effect the time line. and there's nothing else that needs to be done with it, she spoke with someone at disney & they said we won't hear back until next week. WOW.



No not crap luck - you will know very soon I am on day 2 - 2nd time around (3rd contract we were involved in)!  We have been waiting since beginning of March and will not hear till mid May and that is if it passes which is 

I am hoping you pass then the new waiting starts!  It will be soon


----------



## The Crusher

annmarieda said:


> Oh this is fairly close to the offer we just had accepted yesterday(OKW 230 points December use year.  Nothing from 2012 though... 2013 and forward.  $60pp buyer pays closing and splits 2013 MF)
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that yours did not pass...   also though... it makes me worry mine wont either.
> 
> BTW.. Sharon is the gal that helped us!  I must say, she is quite nice!!!



We had a similar contract go through last week @ OKW- 150 pts @$60 - Dec UY - 2013 forward. We paid MF and split the closing. I think that the lack of available banked points may have got us through ROFR. Good luck.


----------



## annmarieda

The Crusher said:


> We had a similar contract go through last week @ OKW- 150 pts @$60 - Dec UY - 2013 forward. We paid MF and split the closing. I think that the lack of available banked points may have got us through ROFR. Good luck.



  Thanks!  You give me hope!!!  Can I ask what your timeline was?


----------



## The Crusher

3/8 - offer made, 3/8 - offer accepted, 3/9 contracts from buyer/seller faxed with deposit, 4/3 ROFR waived, 4/11 - closing docs received, 4/13 funds sent - awaiting finalization.


----------



## lovin'fl

Looks like we're going back on the 30 day ROFR wait.  Our offer was accepted for 50 HH points Aug UY.  Using a new broker this time (Shontell with www.DVCbyResale.com) and she's been very good with communication and super quick.

Here's the details and I know we're over paying but the small contracts with our UY are hard to find (and the sellers are paying 1/2 of the $650 CC, so that brings it to $53.50/point technically)...so:
 50 HHI (Aug) $60, all 2014 points and going forward, seller pays half of closing and 2013 mf (sub 4/22)


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz said:


> We are trying, sent in the contract today:
> BLT 100 points March UY.  100 banked from 2012 and 100 going forward.  $96 per point, and buyer pays MF for 2013 and closing costs.
> 
> Bobbi



OK...this was March 12th.  We just got notice that we have closed, and should be in DVC's system with these points probably within 10 days!

Not bad timing at all!


----------



## lovin'fl

bobbiwoz said:


> OK...this was March 12th.  We just got notice that we have closed, and should be in DVC's system with these points probably within 10 days!
> 
> Not bad timing at all!



Wow...that is quick.  I hope my HH goes quick too, though I won't be making a resie until September.  Congrats...hope DVC loads your points quick too.


----------



## kapicka

A seller just agreed to sell me 160 pts at $88 per point (has all of 2013 and 2014 points) and I offered to pay closing and for the fees this year since the points are there. Here's my (possibly crazy) question - should I offer MORE? I'm looking at list of recent sales (shown below) and not sure it will go through. Let me know what you think and if I should offer more what amount would you offer? Thanks!!


momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity
sparkhill 250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3)
maburke --- 135 VGC (Mar), $97, 14 banked '11 pts, all 12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/11)
disneyfm4 --- 160 VGC (Jun), $89, 144 '12 pts,all '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/18)
cuteinnocent --- 310 VGC (Dec), $85, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/27)
Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)


----------



## fmer55

2 weeks after my latest offer was accepted contracts were finally signed and sent of to ROFR.

200 BLT Feb UY, 2013-75, 2014-200, 2015-200. $80pp, seller pays MF's, buyer pays closing and admin fee.


----------



## Breyean

kapicka said:


> A seller just agreed to sell me 160 pts at $88 per point (has all of 2013 and 2014 points) and I offered to pay closing and for the fees this year since the points are there. Here's my (possibly crazy) question - should I offer MORE? I'm looking at list of recent sales (shown below) and not sure it will go through. Let me know what you think and if I should offer more what amount would you offer? Thanks!!



You never know with ROFR, and I'm right there on your list of those who just passed at VGC, but my first impression when I saw that contract today was it wasn't going to pass at that price. 

I also wonder how the broker even lets a seller list for such a low price. Another 160 contract sold yesterday - asking was $115 and it sold within hours, so if not at asking price it must have been pretty close. 

All I can say is when I did my offer in January, before the recent price increases, I was wary of $90 being too low. The broker assured me they had had two recent VGC contracts pass at $88 and $89. She said I could offer more if I wanted, and I was tempted because I had been ROFR'd twice already at VGC, but we went with the asking price of $90 and it all worked out.

I wish you all the luck in the world. I think the general feeling on these boards is no one knows why Disney takes some and passes others, so raising the price you pay might or might not help. But with your price at $88 vs others going for the low $100s, you'd have to raise it an awful lot to make up the difference between your and the others.

I'd stick with what you have and cross your fingers.


----------



## bobbiwoz

lovin'fl said:


> Wow...that is quick.  I hope my HH goes quick too, though I won't be making a resie until September.  Congrats...hope DVC loads your points quick too.



Thank you.  I do want to use the points for December & January.  I could even be within the owners booking time for the December reservation!


----------



## DisneyDiana

lovin'fl said:


> Looks like we're going back on the 30 day ROFR wait.  Our offer was accepted for 50 HH points Aug UY.  Using a new broker this time (Shontell with www.DVCbyResale.com) and she's been very good with communication and super quick.
> 
> Here's the details and I know we're over paying but the small contracts with our UY are hard to find (and the sellers are paying 1/2 of the $650 CC, so that brings it to $53.50/point technically)...so:
> 50 HHI (Aug) $60, all 2014 points and going forward, seller pays half of closing and 2013 mf (sub 4/20?)



Shontell is awesome. Everything has moved super fast for us. If I add on I will definitely use her again.


----------



## Rmgdisney

DisneyDiana said:


> Shontell is awesome. Everything has moved super fast for us. If I add on I will definitely use her again.



We also used Shontell and have been very pleased. We received our closing docs 4 days after hearing we passed. We are hoping we will be closing sooner than expected. Very happy


----------



## lchute1158

Never offer more than asking. That's nuts.


----------



## PCMama

kapicka said:
			
		

> A seller just agreed to sell me 160 pts at $88 per point (has all of 2013 and 2014 points) and I offered to pay closing and for the fees this year since the points are there. Here's my (possibly crazy) question - should I offer MORE? I'm looking at list of recent sales (shown below) and not sure it will go through. Let me know what you think and if I should offer more what amount would you offer? Thanks!!
> 
> momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
> Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
> defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
> Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
> Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
> dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
> sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity
> sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity
> sparkhill 250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3)
> maburke --- 135 VGC (Mar), $97, 14 banked '11 pts, all 12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/11)
> disneyfm4 --- 160 VGC (Jun), $89, 144 '12 pts,all '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/18)
> cuteinnocent --- 310 VGC (Dec), $85, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/27)
> Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
> nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)



Mine didn't pass at $93 ppt 250 points Dec use year all. 2012 and 2013 points. But $88 is a great deal if it passes and you never know!. I have another at a higher ppt right now sitting at Disney.. Good luck. !!! Keep up posted!!

Btw mine got taken on 4/8 sub 3/13.

But I say GO For it!!


----------



## dbs1228

Does anyone know if this thread will be updated - A lot of activity to try to capture and its been over a month?  Is there any easy way to collect the data to try to condense it so OP can update the data easily?  Just curious, I would be willing to help just not sure how to tackle so many pages.


----------



## arachnib

PCMama said:


> Mine didn't pass at $93 ppt 250 points Dec use year all. 2012 and 2013 points. But $88 is a great deal if it passes and you never know!. I have another at a higher ppt right now sitting at Disney.. Good luck. !!! Keep up posted!!
> 
> Btw mine got taken on 4/8 sub 3/13.
> 
> But I say GO For it!!



I have rationalized a mathematical formula to figure out how much "over" really is over the course of the deed. It's a way to soothe my trepidations.

So for BWV, if they were going for $69, 6 weeks ago, and I bid $77 today, (a difference of $8/point), and I am purchasing 350 points, it works out to an additional $2800 I am paying over last month's going rate. (An amount that got me two ROFR on BWV when I bid $69 on BWV last month.) On a 29 year deed (BWV), $8 more per point works out to $96/year more than you are paying over a person bidding $69, an amount that was not passing last month. 

Hope this helps you analyze this. 

Sandy


----------



## annmarieda

The Crusher said:


> 3/8 - offer made, 3/8 - offer accepted, 3/9 contracts from buyer/seller faxed with deposit, 4/3 ROFR waived, 4/11 - closing docs received, 4/13 funds sent - awaiting finalization.



  that is quick for the contracts, yes?  We had the offer accepted a couple days ago... but I don't expect the contract for another week.  This really is teaching me some patience... and knowing that we will have at least another month...    I really will be  when it finally is done.

Hopefully your wait will end soon here!  Would you think any day?


----------



## kenspidey

PCMama said:


> Mine didn't pass at $93 ppt 250 points Dec use year all. 2012 and 2013 points. But $88 is a great deal if it passes and you never know!. I have another at a higher ppt right now sitting at Disney.. Good luck. !!! Keep up posted!!
> 
> Btw mine got taken on 4/8 sub 3/13.
> 
> But I say GO For it!!



I also go for it.... You can't predict ROFR


----------



## gpts@disney

Well the mouse got another one.  Disney exercised ROFR on the following contract:  BMV Dec UY, 222 pts all 2012 pts and forward.  Fully expected the ROTR considering what's been happening lately.  Back to the drawing board


----------



## gpts@disney

Sorry forgot $ per point:  $64


----------



## NoleFan

gpts@disney said:


> Well the mouse got another one.  Disney exercised ROFR on the following contract:  BMV Dec UY, 222 pts all 2012 pts and forward.  Fully expected the ROTR considering what's been happening lately.  Back to the drawing board



when did you get notice?


----------



## dbs1228

gpts@disney said:


> Well the mouse got another one.  Disney exercised ROFR on the following contract:  BMV Dec UY, 222 pts all 2012 pts and forward.  Fully expected the ROTR considering what's been happening lately.  Back to the drawing board



I maybe with you mine just went to Disney for ROFR BWV 200 pts 2011 and forward with the points 65.00PP I just cannot justify going higher with the price.   If they take it I will wait until these WL get filled and try again or just add on BLT points.


----------



## ELMC

arachnib said:
			
		

> I have rationalized a mathematical formula to figure out how much "over" really is over the course of the deed. It's a way to soothe my trepidations.
> 
> So for BWV, if they were going for $69, 6 weeks ago, and I bid $77 today, (a difference of $8/point), and I am purchasing 350 points, it works out to an additional $2800 I am paying over last month's going rate. (An amount that got me two ROFR on BWV when I bid $69 on BWV last month.) On a 29 year deed (BWV), $8 more per point works out to $96/year more than you are paying over a person bidding $69, an amount that was not passing last month.
> 
> Hope this helps you analyze this.
> 
> Sandy



This is a common mistake made by people like yourself trying to make themselves feel better about their purchase.  Your logic would apply if you could actually pay that $2,800 over the next 29 years.  But since you can't, it's costing you an extra $2,800 TODAY.  If you're ok with that then you should just say so.  Nobody is going to judge you personally, they just might debate the merits of your decision.  But I will say that  I find these mathematical distortions troubling.


----------



## The Crusher

annmarieda said:


> that is quick for the contracts, yes?  We had the offer accepted a couple days ago... but I don't expect the contract for another week.  This really is teaching me some patience... and knowing that we will have at least another month...    I really will be  when it finally is done.
> 
> Hopefully your wait will end soon here!  Would you think any day?



I suppose so....this is our 3rd contract . Very quick, good communication. The contract exchange was very prompt, for sure. "A mother and sons team"


----------



## nunzia

kapicka said:


> A seller just agreed to sell me 160 pts at $88 per point (has all of 2013 and 2014 points) and I offered to pay closing and for the fees this year since the points are there. Here's my (possibly crazy) question - should I offer MORE? I'm looking at list of recent sales (shown below) and not sure it will go through. Let me know what you think and if I should offer more what amount would you offer? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
> Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
> defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
> Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
> Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
> dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
> sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity
> sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity
> sparkhill 250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3)
> maburke --- 135 VGC (Mar), $97, 14 banked '11 pts, all 12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/11)
> disneyfm4 --- 160 VGC (Jun), $89, 144 '12 pts,all '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/18)
> cuteinnocent --- 310 VGC (Dec), $85, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/27)
> Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
> nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)



That is low in this market..not low just several months ago..so..good luck!  Hope you get it..


----------



## Scotch

fmer55 said:


> 2 weeks after my latest offer was accepted contracts were finally signed and sent of to ROFR.
> 
> 200 BLT Feb UY, 2013-75, 2014-200, 2015-200. $80pp, seller pays MF's, buyer pays closing and admin fee.



That's a great price for BLT -- good luck!


----------



## gpts@disney

NoleFan said:


> when did you get notice?



Went to Disney on 3/25, got notice on 4/19 although I think fidelity got notice on 4/17 or prior.  Of course I had to call them.   Communication is not their strength.


----------



## vgriffith

What is ROTR?


----------



## brhalstea

vgriffith said:


> What is ROTR?


Right of Third Refusal!


----------



## thptrek

fmer55 said:


> 2 weeks after my latest offer was accepted contracts were finally signed and sent of to ROFR.
> 
> 200 BLT Feb UY, 2013-75, 2014-200, 2015-200. $80pp, seller pays MF's, buyer pays closing and admin fee.



Good luck dude. We should close this week on mine


----------



## nicki.momof3

When disney excercies ROTR what does the buyer pay?  Do I lose my deposit?  If so how much is that?  Do I pay the TTS or Fidelity a fee?


----------



## NoleFan

nicki.momof3 said:


> When disney excercies ROTR what does the buyer pay?  Do I lose my deposit?  If so how much is that?  Do I pay the TTS or Fidelity a fee?



If Disney exercises ROFR, your deposit should be returned to you. It will be stated in your contract.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

nicki.momof3 said:


> When disney excercies ROTR what does the buyer pay?  Do I lose my deposit?  If so how much is that?  Do I pay the TTS or Fidelity a fee?



The only thing you lose is your time.  Disney must take over the contract exactly as you negotiated it and is responsible for all fees.  You would have your deposit returned to you and could start again.


----------



## gncntry

nicki.momof3 said:


> When disney excercies ROTR what does the buyer pay?  Do I lose my deposit?  If so how much is that?  Do I pay the TTS or Fidelity a fee?



I was ROFR'd last Monday (4/15) and I still haven't seen my deposit returned to me.  I had put it on a CC so it should just be a chargeback.   I'm dealing with Fidelity and they are horribly slow about everything although in this case it should be the title company that returns my deposit.

I've emailed them twice and tomorrow I will call them.


----------



## Rmgdisney

gncntry said:


> I was ROFR'd last Monday (4/15) and I still haven't seen my deposit returned to me.  I had put it on a CC so it should just be a chargeback.   I'm dealing with Fidelity and they are horribly slow about everything although in this case it should be the title company that returns my deposit.
> 
> I've emailed them twice and tomorrow I will call them.



On our 1st try Disney took the contract, I called the title company and had my cc credited w/in a week. I emailed Fidelity but they never responded. The title co name and contact number should be on your contract.


----------



## fmer55

gncntry said:


> I was ROFR'd last Monday (4/15) and I still haven't seen my deposit returned to me.  I had put it on a CC so it should just be a chargeback.   I'm dealing with Fidelity and they are horribly slow about everything although in this case it should be the title company that returns my deposit.
> 
> I've emailed them twice and tomorrow I will call them.



Bash away if you must, but this is the Title company's fault


----------



## dbs1228

fmer55 said:


> Bash away if you must, but this is the Title company's fault



Funny I was ROFR using Fidelity but then quickly had another contract accepted so I told them to keep the deposit and I was assured they would let title company know.  After 2 weeks I figured all was well until the refund showed up on my credit card!  Go figure!


----------



## nicki.momof3

gncntry said:


> I was ROFR'd last Monday (4/15) and I still haven't seen my deposit returned to me.  I had put it on a CC so it should just be a chargeback.   I'm dealing with Fidelity and they are horribly slow about everything although in this case it should be the title company that returns my deposit.
> 
> I've emailed them twice and tomorrow I will call them.



Can you share what resort and price you offered that was ROFR'ed.  I am making an offer today so I want to make it through.


----------



## bookwormde

Fidelity still contract to use the title company, so they do not relinquish all responsibility of quality service.


----------



## nicki.momof3

I am thinking about putting in an OKW offer.  So woried about ROFR though.  Anyone made it through this month?

If so can you share details (points, contract)


----------



## disfanforlife

nicki.momof3 said:


> I am thinking about putting in an OKW offer.  So woried about ROFR though.  Anyone made it through this month?
> 
> If so can you share details (points, contract)



Disney waived ROFR on us last Monday, April 15. BWV  100 points sept UY $70/point. Received closing papers from broker on thursday. Sent our closing papers in Friday night. Waiting for closing now.


----------



## nicki.momof3

I have heard a ton about OKW contracts being bought back.  Has anyone had one go through this month?


----------



## NoleFan

Good luck to everyone with ROFR this week! Hoping for some good news myself!


----------



## TinkTatoo

NoleFan said:


> Good luck to everyone with ROFR this week! Hoping for some good news myself!



30 days for us will be this Friday so hoping we hear something on our AKL contract


----------



## Silver19

NoleFan said:


> Good luck to everyone with ROFR this week! Hoping for some good news myself!




Fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## Minniesgal

nicki.momof3 said:


> I am thinking about putting in an OKW offer.  So woried about ROFR though.  Anyone made it through this month?
> 
> If so can you share details (points, contract)



It isn't worth stressing about ROFR as you won't be able to predict disney's responce.  Make an offer you are happy with and roll the dice.  If it doesn't work nothing lost except some time and try again elsewhere.  This is a long term investment and it is best to take the long term view.


----------



## melissac

I know you all all great buyers but I'm the Seller and recieved closing documents 4/17 and had notorized and sent back and received by closing company 4/20.  Buyer has not sent hers back yet.  I know it is pretty quick to be anxious but I hear everyone here say they got there papers and had then back and money transferred in a couple of days.  I am hoping my buyer is the same as all you guys/gals.  It is someone who lives in the states so that shouldn't slow them down.


----------



## nabi

OKW- can the contract be extended AFTER resale purchase? This option still available? I'd only want the later expiration.


----------



## macd77

nicki.momof3 said:


> I am thinking about putting in an OKW offer.  So woried about ROFR though.  Anyone made it through this month?
> 
> If so can you share details (points, contract)



2057- 150 OKW (Apr) $61/pt 150-2013, 150-2014 buyer paid 2013 maint fees and closing costs. We passed on 4/3. 

Good luck & Godspeed.


----------



## magicmonette

melissac said:


> I know you all all great buyers but I'm the Seller and recieved closing documents 4/17 and had notorized and sent back and received by closing company 4/20.  Buyer has not sent hers back yet.  I know it is pretty quick to be anxious but I hear everyone here say they got there papers and had then back and money transferred in a couple of days.  I am hoping my buyer is the same as all you guys/gals.  It is someone who lives in the states so that shouldn't slow them down.



I hear ya!  I am the BUYER and I sent my papers in TEN days ago and still waiting on the SELLERS paperwork to close!  That seems even more weird!


----------



## Mickey Dreams

Just heard ROFR was waived on our SSR contract.  200 points, $55 per point, Feb UY, 170 2013 points, all points going forward, Submitted for ROFR 3/25, Waived 4/22 (Pretty sure Fidelity had the info before today).

Can't wait to start using our new points!!


----------



## kkolbusz1

Got an email this morning. We FINALLY got word that we passed!!!!
Sent to rofr 3/21. SSR 150 pts, $63/pp, had seller bank 136 2012 & has all going fwd. Sept uy. Cant wait for everything to be done, need to book our 1st trip quick!


----------



## kkolbusz1

melissac said:


> I know you all all great buyers but I'm the Seller and recieved closing documents 4/17 and had notorized and sent back and received by closing company 4/20.  Buyer has not sent hers back yet.  I know it is pretty quick to be anxious but I hear everyone here say they got there papers and had then back and money transferred in a couple of days.  I am hoping my buyer is the same as all you guys/gals.  It is someone who lives in the states so that shouldn't slow them down.



I can only hope my sellers are like u!


----------



## nicki.momof3

Now if I could get fidelity to return my call I would put in an offer.  I have $$$ to spend and no one is calling me back


----------



## PCMama

Mickey Dreams said:
			
		

> Just heard ROFR was waived on our SSR contract.  200 points, $55 per point, Feb UY, 170 2013 points, all points going forward, Submitted for ROFR 3/25, Waived 4/22 (Pretty sure Fidelity had the info before today).
> 
> Can't wait to start using our new points!!



They contacted me on a Monday too. It truly may be the day they get word.


----------



## Rmgdisney

PCMama said:


> They contacted me on a Monday too. It truly may be the day they get word.





kkolbusz1 said:


> Got an email this morning. We FINALLY got word that we passed!!!!
> Sent to rofr 3/21. SSR 150 pts, $63/pp, had seller bank 136 2012 & has all going fwd. Sept uy. Cant wait for everything to be done, need to book our 1st trip quick!



Mickey dreams 

Congrats to all who have passed!


----------



## lovin'fl

trying to do an update to this thread...only on page 103...wow, this is a lot of work...not sure how mac does it all the time.


----------



## arachnib

See next reply.


----------



## arachnib

Call and tell the operator you will hold. It may be a 10 minute wait or it may be a 30 minute wait, but that is the most certain way to get a hold of them. I put them on speaker phone and continue working on my computer. So I'm not really put out by the hold on the phone.  



nicki.momof3 said:


> Now if I could get fidelity to return my call I would put in an offer.  I have $$$ to spend and no one is calling me back


----------



## Scotch

lovin'fl said:


> trying to do an update to this thread...only on page 103...wow, this is a lot of work...not sure how mac does it all the time.



Over the years I have been so impressed about the time and effort of the folks who volunteer to keep the 1st page of the ongoing ROFR thread updated.  (Thank you all!!). I've wondered if there were good alternatives -- such as a self entered database -- but I assume that folks have considered other methods and figured the cons outweighed the benefits.


----------



## arachnib

No common mistake. It is math. And what do you mean, "people like yourself"? How rude. $2800 today, with inflation considered, will not be $2800 in 2042. It will be much more than $2800. And that is a math problem I don't want to figure out right now. There was nothing wrong with my calculations and projections of the cost over the course of the 29 year deed. 



ELMC said:


> This is a common mistake made by people like yourself trying to make themselves feel better about their purchase.  Your logic would apply if you could actually pay that $2,800 over the next 29 years.  But since you can't, it's costing you an extra $2,800 TODAY.  If you're ok with that then you should just say so.  Nobody is going to judge you personally, they just might debate the merits of your decision.  But I will say that  I find these mathematical distortions troubling.


----------



## The Crusher

nicki.momof3 said:


> I have heard a ton about OKW contracts being bought back.  Has anyone had one go through this month?



150 pts/Dec UY - $60 - all 2013 pts forward - buyer paid MF - split on the closing costs - submitted 3/8 - waived ROFR 4/3


----------



## nicki.momof3

The Crusher said:


> 150 pts/Dec UY - $60 - all 2013 pts forward - buyer paid MF - split on the closing costs - submitted 3/8 - waived ROFR 4/3



OH that's promising.  We just put in a offer for a dec. UY with $60 a point.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## fmer55

lovin'fl said:


> trying to do an update to this thread...only on page 103...wow, this is a lot of work...not sure how mac does it all the time.



He did a great job and I am not vlounteering for the job, but it seems he deserted us about 2 months ago. I hope all is well with him. Not complaining as I truly appreciated ll the hard work.


----------



## fmer55

nicki.momof3 said:


> OH that's promising.  We just put in a offer for a dec. UY with $60 a point.  Fingers crossed.



We Love OKW, love it, but I am not sure why people continue to try and buy there when SSR can be had for the same price and virtually no headache. You get 12 more years on your deed, you have lower MF's and you can book just about anything you want for anytime of the year at OKW at the 7 month window. 

If you tell me you will only stay HH or GV than I understand completely. Also, not being judgemental, as I said we love OKW and own there, before the ROFR madness. being ROFR'd and starting over again can cost you 1-2 months in the resale game.


----------



## fmer55

nicki.momof3 said:


> OH that's promising.  We just put in a offer for a dec. UY with $60 a point.  Fingers crossed.



BTW, best of luck


----------



## lovin'fl

Scotch said:


> Over the years I have been so impressed about the time and effort of the folks who volunteer to keep the 1st page of the ongoing ROFR thread updated.  (Thank you all!!). I've wondered if there were good alternatives -- such as a self entered database -- but I assume that folks have considered other methods and figured the cons outweighed the benefits.





fmer55 said:


> He did a great job and I am not vlounteering for the job, but it seems he deserted us about 2 months ago. I hope all is well with him. Not complaining as I truly appreciated ll the hard work.



I am on page 109.  I cut and paste page 1 (just 2013 info) into a word doc and am adding/updating as I go through the posts.  I will finish tonight and paste it in the thread.  It's interesting because of all the ROFR activity...will be good to see it all together.


----------



## NoleFan

lovin'fl said:


> I am on page 109.  I cut and paste page 1 (just 2013 info) into a word doc and am adding/updating as I go through the posts.  I will finish tonight and paste it in the thread.  It's interesting because of all the ROFR activity...will be good to see it all together.




Thanks for taking on the task! Can't wait to see it upon completion!


----------



## lchute1158

Just got notice that I passed rofr. 

OKW 60 points @ 67 pp. Aug.  UY.  Buyer pays closing and mf.  52 points for 2013 all 60 there after.   TSS.


----------



## Breyean

arachnib said:


> No common mistake. It is math. And what do you mean, "people like yourself"? How rude. $2800 today, with inflation considered, will not be $2800 in 2042. It will be much more than $2800. And that is a math problem I don't want to figure out right now. There was nothing wrong with my calculations and projections of the cost over the course of the 29 year deed.



I really like ELMC's posts, so I'm trying to understand your point here.

Are you saying a dollar in 29 years is worth more than a dollar today because of inflation? I must be misunderstanding you because just the opposite is true.

Inflation erodes the buying power of money, so what you pay Disney today is more valuable than if you could spread out the payments over the next 29 years. Not only do you get the use of the money during that time to invest it, you also benefit from the devaluing effect of inflation over the years.

A dollar paid to DVC today (or $2800 in your example) is worth way more than what that dollar would get you in 29 years, or over the next 29 years, as I think ELMC has stated. 

There are lots of sites out there to show this. Here's just the first one that popped up on Google...

http://www.dollartimes.com/calculators/inflation.htm

Maybe if you could use some numbers to show what results you get, it would help your analysis.


----------



## dbs1228

arachnib said:


> No common mistake. It is math. And what do you mean, "people like yourself"? How rude. $2800 today, with inflation considered, will not be $2800 in 2042. It will be much more than $2800. And that is a math problem I don't want to figure out right now. There was nothing wrong with my calculations and projections of the cost over the course of the 29 year deed.



No matter how you made your decision it was the right one for you  I do not think you mentioned that the contract came with 2 years worth of points which if rented would bring your PP cost down about 24.00!  Enjoy all those points I know I would and if you need help using them you know where to find me!


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> I know you all all great buyers but I'm the Seller and recieved closing documents 4/17 and had notorized and sent back and received by closing company 4/20.  Buyer has not sent hers back yet.  I know it is pretty quick to be anxious but I hear everyone here say they got there papers and had then back and money transferred in a couple of days.  I am hoping my buyer is the same as all you guys/gals.  It is someone who lives in the states so that shouldn't slow them down.



I am in the same boat!  The contract we were selling passed 3/27 took TSS until 4/10 to get us closing documents sent ours back 4/11 notarized and all closing company received them Monday 4/15 still nothing from the buyers who live in Florida!


----------



## DisneyDiana

kkolbusz1 said:


> Got an email this morning. We FINALLY got word that we passed!!!!
> Sent to rofr 3/21. SSR 150 pts, $63/pp, had seller bank 136 2012 & has all going fwd. Sept uy. Cant wait for everything to be done, need to book our 1st trip quick!


Congratulations! I've been hoping you would hear today!


----------



## ELMC

ELMC said:


> This is a common mistake made by people like yourself trying to make themselves feel better about their purchase.  Your logic would apply if you could actually pay that $2,800 over the next 29 years.  But since you can't, it's costing you an extra $2,800 TODAY.  If you're ok with that then you should just say so.  Nobody is going to judge you personally, they just might debate the merits of your decision.  But I will say that  I find these mathematical distortions troubling.





arachnib said:


> No common mistake. It is math. And what do you mean, "people like yourself"? How rude. $2800 today, with inflation considered, will not be $2800 in 2042. It will be much more than $2800. And that is a math problem I don't want to figure out right now. There was nothing wrong with my calculations and projections of the cost over the course of the 29 year deed.



I apologize if you took offense to my comment, as that was not my intent.  By "people like yourself" I meant people who choose to amortize a lump sum initial payment over the life of the contract.  Nothing else.

That being said, I still disagree with your analysis.  If you were allowed to pay the $96 per year over the next 29 years it would be infinitely better than paying $2,800 right now.  Not only is there a cost of use of money factor to consider, but there's also the fact that $96 in 2040 will have much less purchasing power than $96 today.  So I stand by my original comment.  Please feel free to disagree.


----------



## Fan of Figment

kkolbusz1 said:


> Got an email this morning. We FINALLY got word that we passed!!!!
> Sent to rofr 3/21. SSR 150 pts, $63/pp, had seller bank 136 2012 & has all going fwd. Sept uy. Cant wait for everything to be done, need to book our 1st trip quick!





Congrats!  I know you were on pins & needles!  Hope the rest goes quick and easy for you.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to hear!


----------



## lionqueen

Got notice from Fidelity today that we passed.  Was sent for ROFR 3/27 so, 27 days!  Details:  SSR 160 points, Dec UY, $59.38 pp Seller pays 2013 MF and closing costs, Buyer pays $195 Administration Fee. 37 Dec 2011 points, 160 Dec 2012 points and forward....


----------



## fmer55

lionqueen said:


> Got notice from Fidelity today that we passed.  Was sent for ROFR 3/27 so, 27 days!  Details:  SSR 160 points, Dec UY, $59.38 pp Seller pays 2013 MF and closing costs, Buyer pays $195 Administration Fee. 37 Dec 2011 points, 160 Dec 2012 points and forward....



Real nice contract, congrats


----------



## suyama

We hope to hear next week regarding our VWL 220 dec uy contract.  39 2012 points and all going forward.  $63/pt.  Submitted for ROFR April 4.  Wish us luck!


----------



## MommaStains

Hello Everyone, 
Wanted to let you all know that we passed ROFR today. OKW, September U/Y 344 points @ $59/pp. We have 173 banked from 2012.  This was our second attempt at OKW. Submitted to Disney on April 1st.


----------



## lovin'fl

*UPDATE- See page 162 for latest updates*

Almost done with the update...a few more pages (really just today).  Questions for The Guda (did you go through with your contract, I though I read that you backed out before ROFR?) and arachnib (did you go to ROFR yet?...any details?).

Here you go and let me know any errors or omissions and I will correct.  I particularly may have gotten OKW regular VS. extended mixed up, if so let me know. Congrats to all who have passed lately and sorry to those who haven't.

****Passed****
PASSED - AKV (2057): 
GoofyDad1970 --- 250 AKV (Feb), $61, 114 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 12/17, passed 1/16)
melindaPR --- 125 AKV (Jun), $55, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/16, passed 1/22)
magicmonette---160 AKL (Aug), $60, 140 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/22)
Minnies Dad --- 200 AKV (Dec), $62, 116 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ¼, passed 1/29)
MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 pts, ??? pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/11)
shwn (seller) --- 180 AKV (Dec), $60, 63 '12 pts, 153 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/12)
lovinfl --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
DISbob --- 225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
magicmonette---140 AKV (Dec), $60, 153 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays 1/2 closing and 2013 mf (sub 2/1, passed 3/14)
AppleDisneyDad --- 160 AKV (Oct), $65, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/12) 
savannahcat --- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/12)
fortheloveofminnie --- 200 AKV (Dec), $61, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
NHTikiBeckie ---100 AKV (Dec), $65, 74 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/23, passed 3/19)
gopfans---225 AKV (Oct), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub ?? , passed 3/19)
Joey7295 ---160 AKV (Dec), $60, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/20)
racinghank --- 180 AKV (Dec), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closgin & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/3)
Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
DisneyandRedSox --- 150 AKV (Jun), $65, 106 13 pts, all 14 pts, (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
UFlawgator---100 AKV (Feb), $67, no points until 14, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 of closing (sub 3/12, passed 4/10)
ozzie2131---160 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
ozzie2131---25 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
TinkTatoo---160 AKV (June), $68, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/23)
KBrown88---160 AKV (Jun), $57, no banked points (sub 3/27, passed 4/24)
networktek---170 AKV (Dec), $ 65, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/13, passed 5/6)
agie65---250 AKV (Oct), $65, 333 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/11, passed 5/6)

PASSED - AUL (2062): 
antpag101 --- 600 AUL (Aug), $88, subsidized dues, all '12 & '13 pts , buyer pays mf (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
oktracy --- 180 AUL (Feb), $85, subsidized dues, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) 
e46m3---170 AUL (Dec), $90, not subsidized, 15 '11 points, 135 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub ??, passed 3/26)

PASSED - BCV (2042): 
jenna9906 ---160 BCV (Feb), $70, 125 banked '11 pts, 160 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/21, passed 1/14)
JMV123 --- 210 BCV (Feb), $68, 43 '13 pts ,all 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
shellbelle1971 --- 350 BCV (Mar), $71, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Amymarie0606 --- 150 BWV (Sep), $62, 21 12 pts, 102 13 pts, 50 14 pts, all 15 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/7, passed 2/26)
jonesmatNY (seller)---100 BCV (Feb), $77, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/8)
Mom23wildboys---240 BCV (Feb), $77, 158 12 points and all forward (sub ??, passed 4/3)
gncntry---200 BCV (Mar), $78, (sub 4/9, passed 4/30)
ProfessorChris---250 BCV (Oct), $62, 86 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays admin fee, seller pays closing & mf (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) 
Collections---150 BCV (Dec), $74, 52 12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/11, passed 5/6)

PASSED - BLT (2060): 
bebetink24 --- 100 BLT (??), $85, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/6)
Mom23WildBoys --- 225 BLT (Jun), $85, 58 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
czmom ---100 BLT (Sep), $89, 125 '12 pts, 30 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
ccsuwxman --- 160 BLT (Feb), $85, 125 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??,passed 2/8)
fmer55 --- 160 BLT (Feb), $75, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/26 but not to close)
Sandisw --- 100 BLT (Dec), $95, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/26)
jcotton---500 BLT (Sep), $88, 240 12 points and all forward, buyers pay 2013 mf and closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/13)
Mrwiedel --- 250 BLT (Mar), $78, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/26)
thptrek --- 240 BLT (Mar), $89, 346 13 points and all forward,, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/2)
toniosmom --- 75 BLT (Dec), $97, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
cm8---200 BLT (Mar), $85., buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
lorenni ---160 BLT (Feb), $90, 131 banked 12pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/8)
bobbiwoz --- 100 BLT (Mar), $96, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/9)
keeandt---160 BLT (Feb), $86, (sub ?, passed 4/15)
cseca---160 BLT (Dec), $90, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/26, passed 4/22)
Lakeview---160 BLT (Feb), $85, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays admin fee and 2013 mf, seller pays closing (sub 4/1, Passed 4/23)
TigBaby---250 BLT (Aug), $85, 60 '12 points and all forward, (sub 4/9, passed 4/30)
TravelSeeDo---210 BLT (Feb), $90, 42 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and seller pays closing (sub 4/11, passed 5/7)

PASSED - BWV (2042): 
MDdriver --- 200 BWV (???), $50, all '13 and '14 pts , buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/26, passed 1/22) 
saintstickets --- 75 BWV (Aug), $65, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 12/21, passed 1/22)
magicmonette---25 BWV (Dec), $77, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/10)
kenly777 --- 250 BWV (Apr),$60,72 '13 pts, 250 '14, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 2/12)
radmcg --- 100 BWV (??), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
GOOFY_D --- 150 BWV (Aug), $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/19)
elcid3 --- 210 BWV (Jun), $50, 210 banked '11 pts, 210 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Joey7295 --- 200 BWV (Jun), $50, 200 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/26)
emgal --- 210 BWV (Jun), $63, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26) 
Snowmiser --- 200 BWV (Mar), $56, 4 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)
chasshan --- 350 BWV (Apr), $67, 350 banked '12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/5)
gatorgirl02 --- 170 BWV (Sep), $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/6)
ytsyts --- 230 BWV (Feb), $52.17, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays closing(sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
fordchevyguy ---150 BWV (Apr), $68, 149 12 pts, all 13 & 14pts, (sub ??, passed 3/8) 
BillyBuckner --- 150 BWV (Oct), $64, 29 banked '11 pts, all, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/26)
automaticsoap---50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & seller pays mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/2)
JamesA1---50 BWV (Sep), $75, 2012 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf ( sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
Silver19---100 BWV (Apr), $69, 26 12 points and all forward,(sub 3/13, passed 4/9)
Disfanforlife---100 BWV (Sep), $70, 0 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/17, passed 4/15)
wordwitt---25 BWV (Sep), $79, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
stacyhug---150 BWV (Apr), $55, 105 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 1/2 mf (sub 2/28, passed 3/26)
lorie13---150 BWV (Dec), $78, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sun 4/11, passed 5/6)
Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (Jun), $73, 77 '12 pts and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/15, passed 5/6)
DaveD---219 BWV (??), $70, no points until 2014 (sub 4/13 , passed 5/6)

PASSED - HHI (2042): 
buckeyejennifer --- 150 HHI (Feb), $48, 44 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)
amandaC --- 150 HHI (Dec), $45, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
JVL1018---54 HHI (Sep), $60, 28 '13 points and all forward, (sub 2/22, passed 3/19)
Jenifurby---200 HHI (June), $51, 127 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7 , passed 4/2)
wordwitt---90 HHI (Apr), $57, all '11 points and forward, (sub 3/22, passed 4/15)
lchute1158---30 HHI (June), $46, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/30)

PASSED - OKW - original (2042): 
Moira222 --- 230 OKW (Jun), $57, 230 banked 11 pts, 115 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 1/8)
lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 50 12 pts, 0 13, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 68 12 pts, 25 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $57, 37 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
BuffaloJim --- 220 OKW (Dec), $57, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26) 
jp02 --- 170 OKW (Oct), $59, 27 '11 pts, 30 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/27)
Grupp---300 OKW (Dec), $55, 182 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (Sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
macd77 --- 150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
TheCrusher-150 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 3/9, passed 4/3)
lchute1158---60 OKW (Aug), $67, some 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/22)
MommaStains---344 OKW (Sep), $59, 173 12, (sub 4/1, passed 4/22)
tb1972---40 OKW(Dec), $70, 24 '13 points and all forward, (sub 4/11, passed 5/7)


PASSED - OKW - extended (2057): 
Joey7295 --- 30 OKW (Aug), $69, 30 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
Joey7295 --- 50 OKW (Aug), $65, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Aug), $60, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
kenspidey --- 100 OKW (Oct), $69, 40 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/12, passed 2/27)
aspncb --- 100 OKW (Sep), $63, 0 12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts (sub ??, passed 3/13)
macd77---150 OKW (Apr), $61, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
barrikj---400 OKW (??), $68, 87 '12 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/4, passed 4/29)

PASSED - SSR (2054): 
SpectroMan71 -- 160 SSR (Dec), $60, 50 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 12/13, passed 1/8)
ninjagirl -- 100 SSR (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, sub (11/30, passed 1/8)
312BillB -- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & 13 mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
TinkandGoofysMom -- 150 SSR (??), $55, 1ll 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/13, passed 1/14)
zavandor --- 150 SSR (Dec), $58, 125 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf & closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/22)
knighuts --- 190 SSR (Jun), $50, 0 1'3 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
frank808 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, 150 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub ??, passed 2/19)
ANGRebel --- 130 SSR (Oct), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 2/20)
silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
puffkin --- 115 SSR (Feb), $48, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer paying closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Fan of Figment --- 110 SSR (Dec), $65, 21 banked 11 pts, 110 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/25) 
jenbelles --- 150 SSR (Oct), $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/6)
horric29 --- ??? SSR (???), $59,0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 3/8)
fsulaw2001 ---300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
MapleGirl --- 150 SSR (Dec), $50, 23 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/19, passed 3/14) 
DisneyFansInLINY---150 SSR (Aug), $45, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays admin fee and closing, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/19)
Joey7295 --- 40 SSR (Jun), $60, 40 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
Joey7295 ---182 SSR (Jun), $53, 135 banked 12pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
Hunclemarco---55 SSR (Aug), $60, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub ??, passed 3/21)
dbs1228 (seller) --- 130 SSR (Oct), $63, all 13 & 14 pts, buyers pays closing & mf (sub 3/2, passed 3/26)
ELMC---194 SSR (DEC), $60.50, all 2011 points and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub ??, passed 4/2)
Apps---150 SSR (Dec), $62, no 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
N2mm (DD) ---150 SSR (Aug), $50, 8 11 pts, 90 2012 pts, 150 2013 pts, (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
jenbelles --- 160 SSR (Dec), $62, 35 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub 3/12, passed 4/3)
Illini Al --- 170 SSR (Feb), $49, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
Meggysmum---150 SSR (Mar), $58, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing (sub 3/14, passed 4/9)
Tcnjkid---160 SSR (Apr), $52, 160 12 points, 141 13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 2013 mf (sub 3/21)
Thumper4me---200 SSR (April), $60, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
AddieAidey---160 SSR (Dec), $66, all 11 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub? , passed 4/15)
chitwnnole---25 SSR (Feb), $81, 20 13 points and all forward (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
Mickey Dreams---200 SSR (Feb), $55, 170 13 points and all forward, (sub 3/25, passed 4/22)
kkolbusz1---150 SSR (Sep), $63, 136 12 points and all forward, buyers pay all fees (sub 3/21, passed 4/22)
lionqueen --- 160 SSR (Dec), $59.38, 37 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/22)
zgirlz---225 SSR (Jun), $65, 3 banked points and all '14, (sub  3/29, passed 4/29)
Joey7295---150 SSR (Aug), $55,  all points from '12 forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and admin fee, seller pays closing (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)
5 Mouseketeers---320 SSR (??), $56, 250 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed ??)
brhalstea--- 175 SSR (Feb), $55, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2013 MF (sub 4/12, passed 5/6)
duck widow---210 SSR (Aug), $50, 63 '12 pts (banked) and all forward, buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee (sub ??, passed 5/6)

PASSED - VB(2042): 
Joey7295 --- 150 VB (Aug), $38, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 1/21, passed 2/20) 
quincc19---116 VB (Feb), $45, 114 '12 points and all forward, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
Gizmo1951---50 VB (?), $51, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/25, passed 4/24)
fordchevyguy (seller)---60 VB (Apr), $55, 2 points in '13 and all going forward (sub ??, passed 4/28)
kenspidey---150 VB (Sep), $38, 133 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays mf on 133 pts and closing (sub 4/5, passed 4/30)
agie65---270 VB (Mar), $38, 15 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/9, passed 5/6) 

PASSED - VGC (2060): 
Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)
Minniesgal---115 VGC (Aug), $110, some '11 points and all '12 points and forward (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
lchute1158---25 VGC (Sep), $118, some '12 points and '13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 4/29)
Dvc CA---160 VGC (Jun), $105, 38 '12 points and 13 '13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/4, passed 4/30)


PASSED - VWL(2042): 
Jasonkat --200 VWL (Aug), $55, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12, & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
miprender --- 50 VWL (??), $65, 0 '13pts, all '14 pts, (sub ??,passed 2/14)
shwn --- 200 VWL (Aug), $55.25, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/20)
SOBDOSNV --- 150 VWL (Jun), $55, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 2/1, passed 2/27)
liball3 --- 175 VWL (??), $63, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1)
goodtmz37 --- 240 VWL (Sep), $60, 204 '12 pts, all '13 pts , buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 2/12, passed 3/6)
epcot1985 --- 150 VWL ($67), all '12 & '13 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
ottawagrweg --- 150 VWL, (Jun), $60, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
Mickeyfan612---350 VWL (??), $50, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/12)
Whilykit---150 VWL (June), $57, (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
DisneyDiana---75 VWL (Aug), &70, no '12 points, all '13 points and forward, (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
Joey7295---100 VWL (Aug), $61, all points from '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 3/29,passed 4/22)
suyama---220 VWL (Dec), $63, 39 '12 points and all forward, (sub 4/4, passed 4/30)
Pirate Granny---150 VWL (Dec), $70, 50 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/4, passed 4/30)


****ROFR'D****
ROFR'D - AKV:

ROFR'D - AUL:

ROFR'D - BCV:
Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
chocky --- 150 BCV (Oct), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14) 
DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all '13 & '14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1) 


ROFR'D- BLT: 
bakenatj -- 150 BLT (Dec) $83, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub1/23, ROFR 2/13)
thptrek --- 200 BLT (Dec), $95, 160 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/9, ROFR 2/21)
dis4ellaandzach---225 BLT (June), $92, 132 points banked and all '13, (sub ??, ROFR 3/29)
nd43---300 BLT (Feb), $90, 308 12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/10, ROFR 5/8)

ROFR'D - BWV:
GrassMaster --- 270 BWV (Feb), $60, 132 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, ROFR 3/8) 
ozzie2131 --- 150 BWV (Mar), $55, 150 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, (sub 2/27, ROFR 3/14)
dbs1228 --- 222 BWV (Feb), $55, all 13 & 14 pts, split closing & mf (sub 3/5, ROFR 3/25)
jp02---200 BWV (??), $59 (sub ??, ROFR 3/25)
kenspidey --- 150 BWV (Sep), $67, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/11, ROFR 4/1)
arachnib---200 BWV (Sep), $69, 200 12 points and all forward, (sub 3/17 , ROFR 3/29)
Arachnib---150 BWV (April), $69, 1 12 point and all forward, (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/2)
duckygirl---125 BWV (Sep), $69, (sub 3/15 , ROFR 4/2)
CPTJAK---150 BWV (Mar), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, ROFR 4/2)
Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (June), $65, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 3/21, ROFR 4/11)
gpts@disney---222 BWV( Dec), $64, all 12 pts forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/19)
MasonDuo---150 BWV (Feb), $65, (sub 4/2, ROFR 5/8)

ROFR'D - HHI:
Joey7295 --- 150 HHI (Jun), $40, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/21, ROFR 2/5)
zippingalong --- 210 HHI (Jun), $41, 39 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/15) 

ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
myxdvz --- 150 OKW (Oct), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 1/10)
lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $52.17, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/13, ROFR 1/23)
macd77 --- 164 OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, ROFR 2/19)
Joey7295 --- 100 OKW (Feb), $58, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & ;14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/11)
Thumper4me ---210 OKW (Apr), $55, all '13 & '14 pts, (sub 2/11, ROFR 3/13)
Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Jun), $60, 190 banked 11 pts, 190 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, ROFR 3/26)
zgirlz ---220 OKW (Feb), $59, 220 pts in holding, 228 banked 11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/18, ROFR 3/29) 
77kool--- 55 OKW (Sept), $65, 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays mf, 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub ?, ROFR 4/11)
gncntry---60 OKW (Mar), $58, 10 '13 points, (sub ?, ROFR 4/15)
Thumper4me---190 OKW (April), $58, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, ROFR 4/18)
jimbostacks---240 OKW (Feb), $59, all '12 points and forward, (sub ??, ROFR 5/9)


ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):


ROFR'D - SSR:
MickeyFan612 --- 210 SSR (Jun), $55, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/19)
Joey7295 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, 101 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/11)
Mickey Dreams --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/13)
rojen --- 200 SSR (OCT) $55, 132 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/21, ROFR 3/18)
MickeyFan612---300 SSR (Dec), $61,  300 12 points and all forward, buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 mf and closing (sub 3/15, ROFR 3/29)
tomandrobin---250 SSR (??), $58, 278 '12 points and all forward, (sub 5/7)

ROFR'D - VB:
disneysled--- 150 VB (???), $38, all 12 & 13pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, ROFR 3/22)
disneysled---150 VB (Sep), $40, 8 11 points and all from 12 forward (sub 3/26, ROFR 4/15)
elcid3---240 VB (Aug), $34, all points from '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 4/4, ROFR 5/2)


ROFR'D - VGC:
PCMama --- 250 VGC (Dec), $93, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/13, ROFR 4/1) 
Dvc CA---??? VGC (June), $88, all 12 points and forward, (sub ??, ROFR 4/1)

ROFR'D - VWL:
ottawagreg --- 150 VWL, $52.50, 0 '13 pts, 40 '14 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 2/19)

****WAITING****
WAITING - AKV:
MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts (sub 1/10)
shwn --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 54 banked '11 pts, 99 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/22)
Bobby Pic---175 AKV (Dec), $67, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/17)
mom2princess&pirate---270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 4/25)
moran66---160 AKV (April), $58, 153 '13 points and 8 '14 points, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 4/25)
splashboat---100 AKV (Dec), $74, all '11 points and forward (sub ??)
Galun---200 AKV (Dec), $65, 188 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub ??)
Nabas---160 AKV (Dec), $60, all '13 & '14 pts (sub 4/29)
scgustin---100 AKV (Feb), $65, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub 4/16)

WAITING - AUL:


WAITING - BCV:
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? ) 
balletgirl2---300 BCV (Oct), $75ppt, 72 hold points, 16 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 5/7)

WAITING - BLT:
fmer55---200 BLT (Feb), $80, 75 13 points and all forward, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 4/19)
nkosiek---160 BLT (June), $92, 40 banked 2012 and all forward, buyer pays all fees (Sub 4/16)
Minnies Dad---240 BLT (Feb), $80, 264 (24 banked) '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26)

WAITING - BWV:
gavvy --- 210 BWV (??), $57, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/10)
bkny ---100 BWV (Sep), $68, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/9) 
dbs1228---200 BWV (Oct), $65, all 11 points and forward, (sub 4/17)
arachnib---350 BWV (Dec), $77, all '13 points and 350 RCI holding that will expire in Dec, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/17)
theguda---160 BWV (Dec), $68, 100 banked '12 points and 110 '13 points, (sub 4/30)
z28wiz---30 BWV (Dec), $78, 22 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/27)


WAITING - HHI:
lovinfl---50 HHI (Aug), $60, no '12 or '13 points, all '14 points, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/23)

WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
msvlg---250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts)
DisneyDiana---100 OKW (Jun), $62, (sub 3/13) 
annmarieda---230 OKW (Dec), $60, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 4/24)
Joey7295---210 OKW (Aug), $60, 176 '11 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/16)
goofydad621---150 OKW (Oct), $57, 30 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 5/7)
lchute1158---75 OKW (Aug), $64, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf (sub 5/3)

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
z28wiz---25 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/26)
z28wiz---30 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, no closing due to buying above contract (sub 4/26)

WAITING - SSR:
kenpate---300 SSR (Oct), $58, 96 '12 points, 100 '13 points, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 3/25)
Points envy---160 SSR (June), $63, all '13 points and forward, (sub 4/4)
jlreimer---100 SSR (June), $59, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/12)
Galun---170 SSR (Dec), $69, all '11 points and forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 4/23)
bmam388---250 SSR (Aug), $50, 16 '12 points, 250 '14 points, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/23)
lisa3635---150 SSR (Oct), $60, all '11 points and forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 5/?)
ryanl81---300 SSR (FEB), $55, all '14 points and forward, seller pays closing and 2013 mf (sub 5/3)
Countryrunner262---150 SSR (Jun), $69, all '12 points and forward, (sub 5/6)
zgirlz---150 SSR (Jun), $62, 100 '11 points and all forward, (sub 5/?)


WAITING - VB:
z28wiz---150 VB (AUG), $36, all '13 points and forward, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 5/4)

WAITING - VGC:
Kapicka-160 VGC (??), $88, all '13 points and forward (sub 4/?)

WAITING - VWL:
rusafee11883---25 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)
rusafee11883---100 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)
Z28wiz---28 WL (AUG), $87, 53 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, 2013 mf and admin fee (Sub 4/30)


----------



## disfanforlife

dbs1228 said:


> I am in the same boat!  The contract we were selling passed 3/27 took TSS until 4/10 to get us closing documents sent ours back 4/11 notarized and all closing company received them Monday 4/15 still nothing from the buyers who live in Florida!



I am in the opposite situation. The seller of ours lives in Florida. Closing company received our documents and payment today - hopefully sellers get theirs in soon!


----------



## melissac

dbs1228 said:


> I am in the same boat!  The contract we were selling passed 3/27 took TSS until 4/10 to get us closing documents sent ours back 4/11 notarized and all closing company received them Monday 4/15 still nothing from the buyers who live in Florida!



That really suck especially if your using that money for something else like we are.  This money is to close on a vacation home that closes in May.  I hope ours moves faster then that.


----------



## dbs1228

lovin'fl said:


> Almost done with the update...a few more pages (really just today).  Questions for The Guda (did you go through with your contract, I though I read that you backed out before ROFR?) and arachnib (did you go to ROFR yet?...any details?).



Thank you for doing this  A LOT of activity!  I am listed twice in the waiting BWV OCT just so you know.  This was appreciated!


----------



## nkosiek

You can put me down on the "waiting": BLT, June, 160pts, $92, 40 banked 2012, all moving forward. Buyer pays all fees. Submitted 4/16


----------



## theguda

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Almost done with the update...a few more pages (really just today).  Questions for The Guda (did you go through with your contract, I though I read that you backed out before ROFR?) and arachnib (did you go to ROFR yet?...any details?).
> 
> Here you go and let me know any errors or omissions and I will correct.  I particularly may have gotten OKW regular VS. extended mixed up, if so let me know. Congrats to all who have passed lately and sorry to those who haven't.
> 
> ****Passed****
> PASSED - AKV (2057):
> GoofyDad1970 --- 250 AKV (Feb), $61, 114 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 12/17, passed 1/16)
> melindaPR --- 125 AKV (Jun), $55, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/16, passed 1/22)
> Minnies Dad --- 200 AKV (Dec), $62, 116 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ¼, passed 1/29)
> MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 pts, ??? pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/11)
> shwn (seller) --- 180 AKV (Dec), $60, 63 '12 pts, 153 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/12)
> lovinfl --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
> DISbob --- 225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> AppleDisneyDad --- 160 AKV (Oct), $65, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/12)
> savannahcat --- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/12)
> fortheloveofminnie --- 200 AKV (Dec), $61, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
> NHTikiBeckie ---100 AKV (Dec), $65, 74 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/23, passed 3/19)
> gopfans---225 AKV (Oct), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub ?? , passed 3/19)
> Joey7295 ---160 AKV (Dec), $60, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/20)
> racinghank --- 180 AKV (Dec), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closgin & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/3)
> Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
> DisneyandRedSox --- 150 AKV (Jun), $65, 106 13 pts, all 14 pts, (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
> UFlawgator---100 AKV (Feb), $67, no points until 14, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 of closing (sub 3/12, passed 4/10)
> ozzie2131---160 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> ozzie2131---25 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> 
> PASSED - AUL (2062):
> antpag101 --- 600 AUL (Aug), $88, subsidized dues, all '12 & '13 pts , buyer pays mf (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
> oktracy --- 180 AUL (Feb), $85, subsidized dues, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
> e46m3---170 AUL (Dec), $90, not subsidized, 15 11 points, 135 12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub ??, passed 3/26)
> 
> PASSED - BCV (2042):
> jenna9906 ---160 BCV (Feb), $70, 125 banked '11 pts, 160 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/21, passed 1/14)
> JMV123 --- 210 BCV (Feb), $68, 43 '13 pts ,all 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
> shellbelle1971 --- 350 BCV (Mar), $71, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> Amymarie0606 --- 150 BWV (Sep), $62, 21 12 pts, 102 13 pts, 50 14 pts, all 15 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/7, passed 2/26)
> jonesmatNY (seller)---100 BCV (Feb), $77, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/8)
> Mom23wildboys---240 BCV (Feb), $77, 158 12 points and all forward (sub ??, passed 4/3)
> 
> PASSED - BLT (2060):
> bebetink24 --- 100 BLT (??), $85, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/6)
> Mom23WildBoys --- 225 BLT (Jun), $85, 58 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
> sur --- 50 BLT (Sep), $95, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
> czmom ---100 BLT (Sep), $89, 125 '12 pts, 30 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> ccsuwxman --- 160 BLT (Feb), $85, 125 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??,passed 2/8)
> fmer55 --- 160 BLT (Feb), $75, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/26 but not to close)
> Sandisw --- 100 BLT (Dec), $95, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/26)
> jcotton---500 BLT (Sep), $88, 240 12 points and all forward, buyers pay 2013 mf and closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/13)
> Mrwiedel --- 250 BLT (Mar), $78, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/26)
> thptrek --- 240 BLT (Mar), $89, 346 13 points and all forward,, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/2)
> toniosmom --- 75 BLT (Dec), $97, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
> cm8---200 BLT (Mar), $85., buyer pays closing and mf (sub ??, passed 4/2)
> lorenni ---160 BLT (Feb), $90, 131 banked 12pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/8)
> bobbiwoz --- 100 BLT (Mar), $96, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/9)
> keeandt---160 BLT (Feb), $86, (sub ?, passed 4/15)
> 
> PASSED - BWV (2042):
> MDdriver --- 200 BWV (???), $50, all '13 and '14 pts , buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/26, passed 1/22)
> saintstickets --- 75 BWV (Aug), $65, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 12/21, passed 1/22)
> kenly777 --- 250 BWV (Apr),$60,72 '13 pts, 250 '14, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 2/12)
> radmcg --- 100 BWV (??), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
> GOOFY_D --- 150 BWV (Aug), $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/19)
> elcid3 --- 210 BWV (Jun), $50, 210 banked '11 pts, 210 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> Joey7295 --- 200 BWV (Jun), $50, 200 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/26)
> emgal --- 210 BWV (Jun), $63, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> Snowmiser --- 200 BWV (Mar), $56, 4 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)
> chasshan --- 350 BWV (Apr), $67, 350 banked '12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/5)
> gatorgirl02 --- 170 BWV (Sep), $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/6)
> ytsyts --- 230 BWV (Feb), $52.17, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays closing(sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
> fordchevyguy ---150 BWV (Apr), $68, 149 12 pts, all 13 & 14pts, (sub ??, passed 3/8)
> BillyBuckner --- 150 BWV (Oct), $64, 29 banked '11 pts, all, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/26)
> automaticsoap---50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & seller pays mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/2)
> JamesA1---50 BWV (Sep), $75, 2012 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf ( sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
> Silver19---100 BWV (Apr), $69, 26 12 points and all forward,(sub 3/13, passed 4/9)
> Disfanforlife---100 BWV (Sep), $70, 0 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/17, passed 4/15)
> wordwitt---25 BWV (Sep), $79, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
> 
> PASSED - HHI (2042):
> buckeyejennifer --- 150 HHI (Feb), $48, 44 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)
> amandaC --- 150 HHI (Dec), $45, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
> JVL1018---54 HHI (Sep), $60, 28 13 points and all forward, (sub 2/22, passed 3/19)
> Jenifurby---200 HHI (June), $51, 127 12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub ? , passed 4/2)
> wordwitt---90 HHI (Apr), $57, all 11 points and forward, (sub 3/22, passed 4/15)
> 
> PASSED - OKW - original (2042):
> Moira222 --- 230 OKW (Jun), $57, 230 banked 11 pts, 115 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 1/8)
> lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 50 12 pts, 0 13, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
> lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 68 12 pts, 25 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
> lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $57, 37 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> BuffaloJim --- 220 OKW (Dec), $57, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> jp02 --- 170 OKW (Oct), $59, 27 '11 pts, 30 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/27)
> Grupp---300 OKW (Dec), $55, 182 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (Sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
> macd77 --- 150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
> TheCrusher-150 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 3/9, passed 4/3)
> lchute1158---60 OKW (Aug), $67, some 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/22)
> MommaStains---344 OKW (Sep), $59, 173 12, (sub 4/1, passed 4/22)
> 
> PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):
> Joey7295 --- 30 OKW (Aug), $69, 30 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> Joey7295 --- 50 OKW (Aug), $65, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Aug), $60, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> kenspidey --- 100 OKW (Oct), $69, 40 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/12, passed 2/27)
> aspncb --- 100 OKW (Sep), $63, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub ??, passed 3/13)
> macd77---150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
> 
> PASSED - SSR (2054):
> SpectroMan71 -- 160 SSR (Dec), $60, 50 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 12/13, passed 1/8)
> ninjagirl -- 100 SSR (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, sub (11/30, passed 1/8)
> 312BillB -- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & 13 mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
> TinkandGoofysMom -- 150 SSR (??), $55, 1ll 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/13, passed 1/14)
> zavandor --- 150 SSR (Dec), $58, 125 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf & closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/22)
> knighuts --- 190 SSR (Jun), $50, 0 1'3 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
> frank808 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, 150 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub ??, passed 2/19)
> ANGRebel --- 130 SSR (Oct), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 2/20)
> silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> puffkin --- 115 SSR (Feb), $48, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer paying closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> Fan of Figment --- 110 SSR (Dec), $65, 21 banked 11 pts, 110 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/25)
> jenbelles --- 150 SSR (Oct), $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/6)
> horric29 --- ??? SSR (???), $59,0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 3/8)
> fsulaw2001 ---300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
> MapleGirl --- 150 SSR (Dec), $50, 23 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
> DisneyFansInLINY---150 SSR (Aug), $45, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays admin fee and closing, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/19)
> Joey7295 --- 40 SSR (Jun), $60, 40 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
> Joey7295 ---182 SSR (Jun), $53, 135 banked 12pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
> Hunclemarco---55 SSR (Aug), $60, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub ??, passed 3/21)
> dbs1228 (seller) --- 130 SSR (Oct), $63, all 13 & 14 pts, buyers pays closing & mf (sub 3/2, passed 3/26)
> ELMC---194 SSR (DEC), $60.50, all 2011 points and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub ??, passed 4/2)
> Apps---150 SSR (Dec), $62, no 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
> N2mm (DD) ---150 SSR (Aug), $50, 8 11 pts, 90 2012 pts, 150 2013 pts, (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
> jenbelles --- 160 SSR (Dec), $62, 35 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub 3/12, passed 4/3)
> Illini Al --- 170 SSR (Feb), $49, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
> Meggysmum---150 SSR (Mar), $58, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing (sub 3/14, passed 4/9)
> Tcnjkid---160 SSR (Apr), $52, 160 12 points, 141 13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 2013 mf (sub 3/21)
> Thumper4me---200 SSR (April), $60, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
> AddieAidey---160 SSR (Dec), $66, all 11 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub? , passed 4/15)
> chitwnnole---25 SSR (Feb), $81, 20 13 points and all forward (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
> Mickey Dreams---200 SSR (Feb), $55, 170 13 points and all forward, (sub 3/25, passed 4/22)
> kkolbusz1---150 SSR (Sep), $63, 136 12 points and all forward, buyers pay all fees (sub 3/21, passed 4/22)
> lionqueen --- 160 SSR (Dec), $59.38, 37 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/22)
> 
> PASSED - VB(2042):
> Joey7295 --- 150 VB (Aug), $38, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 1/21, passed 2/20)
> quincc19---116 VB (Feb), $45, 114 12 points and all forward, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> 
> PASSED - VGC (2060):
> Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
> nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)
> Minniesgal---115 VGC (Aug), $110, some 11 points and all 12 points and forward (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
> 
> PASSED - VWL(2042):
> Jasonkat --200 VWL (Aug), $55, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12, & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
> miprender --- 50 VWL (??), $65, 0 13pts, all 14 pts, (sub ??,passed 2/14)
> shwn --- 200 VWL (Aug), $55.25, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/20)
> SOBDOSNV --- 150 VWL (Jun), $55, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 2/1, passed 2/27)
> liball3 --- 175 VWL (??), $63, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1)
> goodtmz37 --- 240 VWL (Sep), $60, 204 12 pts, all 13 pts , buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 2/12, passed 3/6)
> epcot1985 --- 150 VWL ($67), all 12 & 13 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
> ottawagrweg --- 150 VWL, (Jun), $60, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
> Mickeyfan612---350 VWL (??), $50, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/12)
> Whilykit---150 VWL (June), $57, (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
> DisneyDiana---75 VWL (Aug), &70, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
> 
> 
> ****ROFR'D****
> ROFR'D - AKV:
> 
> ROFR'D - AUL:
> 
> ROFR'D - BCV:
> Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
> chocky --- 150 BCV (Oct), $70, all 12 & 13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14)
> DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all 13 & 14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1)
> 
> ROFR'D- BLT:
> bakenatj -- 150 BLT (Dec) $83, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub1/23, ROFR 2/13)
> thptrek --- 200 BLT (Dec), $95, 160 banked '11 pts, 200 banked 12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/9, ROFR 2/21)
> dis4ellaandzach---225 BLT (June), $92, 132 points banked and all 13, (sub ??, ROFR 3/29)
> 
> ROFR'D - BWV:
> GrassMaster --- 270 BWV (Feb), $60, 132 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, ROFR 3/8)
> ozzie2131 --- 150 BWV (Mar), $55, 150 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, (sub 2/27, ROFR 3/14)
> dbs1228 --- 222 BWV (Feb), $55, all 13 & 14 pts, split closing & mf (sub 3/5, ROFR 3/25)
> jp02---200 BWV (??), $59 (sub ??, ROFR 3/25)
> kenspidey --- 150 BWV (Sep), $67, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/11, ROFR 4/1)
> arachnib---200 BWV (Sep), $69, 200 12 points and all forward, (sub 3/17 , ROFR 3/29)
> Arachnib---150 BWV (April), $69, 1 12 point and all forward, (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/2)
> duckygirl---125 BWV (Sep), $69, (sub 3/15 , ROFR 4/2)
> CPTJAK---150 BWV (Mar), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, ROFR 4/2)
> Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (June), $65, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 3/21, ROFR 4/11)
> gpts@disney---222 BWV( Dec), $64, all 12 pts forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/19)
> 
> ROFR'D - HHI:
> Joey7295 --- 150 HHI (Jun), $40, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/21, ROFR 2/5)
> zippingalong --- 210 HHI (Jun), $41, 39 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/15)
> 
> ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
> myxdvz --- 150 OKW (Oct), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 1/10)
> lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $52.17, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/13, ROFR 1/23)
> macd77 --- 164 OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, ROFR 2/19)
> Joey7295 --- 100 OKW (Feb), $58, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & ;14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/11)
> Thumper4me ---210 OKW (Apr), $55, all '13 & '14 pts, (sub 2/11, ROFR 3/13)
> Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Jun), $60, 190 banked 11 pts, 190 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, ROFR 3/26)
> zgirlz ---220 OKW (Feb), $59, 220 pts in holding, 228 banked 11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/18, ROFR 3/29)
> 77kool--- 55 OKW (Sept), $65, 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays mf, 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub ?, ROFR 4/11)
> gncntry---60 OKW (Mar), $58, 10 '13 points, (sub ?, ROFR 4/15)
> Thumper4me---190 OKW (April), $58, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, ROFR 4/18)
> 
> ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):
> 
> ROFR'D - SSR:
> MickeyFan612 --- 210 SSR (Jun), $55, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/19)
> Joey7295 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, 101 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/11)
> Mickey Dreams --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/13)
> rojen --- 200 SSR (OCT) $55, 132 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/21, ROFR 3/18)
> MickeyFan612---300 SSR (Dec), $61,  300 12 points and all forward, buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 mf and closing (sub 3/15, ROFR 3/29)
> 
> ROFR'D - VB:
> disneysled--- 150 VB (???), $38, all 12 & 13pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, ROFR 3/22)
> disneysled---150 VB (Sep), $40, 8 11 points and all from 12 forward (sub 3/26, ROFR 4/15)
> 
> ROFR'D - VGC:
> PCMama --- 250 VGC (Dec), $93, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/13, ROFR 4/1)
> Dvc CA---??? VGC (June), $88, all 12 points and forward, (sub ??, ROFR 4/1)
> 
> ROFR'D - VWL:
> ottawagreg --- 150 VWL, $52.50, 0 '13 pts, 40 '14 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 2/19)
> 
> ****WAITING****
> WAITING - AKV:
> MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts (sub 1/10)
> shwn --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 54 banked '11 pts, 99 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/22)
> TinkTatoo---160 AKV (June), $68, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27)
> networktek---175 AKV (Dec), $ 65, all 13 points and forward, (sub 4/11)
> Bobby Pic---175 AKV (Dec), $67, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/17)
> 
> WAITING - AUL:
> 
> WAITING - BCV:
> KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
> Collections---150 BCV (Dec), $74, 52 12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/11)
> 
> WAITING - BLT:
> nd43---300 BLT (feb), $90, 308 12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/10)
> fmer55---200 BLT (Feb), $80, 75 13 points and all forward, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 4/19)
> nkosiek---160 BLT (June), $92, 40 banked 2012 and all forward, buyer pays all fees (Sub 4/16)
> 
> WAITING - BWV:
> gavvy --- 210 BWV (??), $57, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/10)
> bkny ---100 BWV (Sep), $68, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/9)
> arachnib---350 BWV (June), $77, (sub 4/?)
> lorie13---150 BWV (Dec), $78, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sun 4/11)
> dbs1228---200 BWV (Oct), $65, all 11 points and forward, (sub 4/17)
> DaveD---219 BWV (??), $70, no points until 2014 (sub ??)
> 
> WAITING - HHI:
> lovinfl---50 HHI (Aug), $60, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/22)
> 
> WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
> msvlg---250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts)
> DisneyDiana---100 OKW (Jun), $62, (sub 3/13)
> tb1972---40 OKW(Dec), $70,  24 13 points and all forward, (sub 4/11)
> annmarieda---230 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 4/18)
> 
> WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> 
> WAITING - SSR:
> zgirlz---225 SSR (June), $65, 3 banked points and all 14, (sub  3/29)
> kenpate---300 SSR (Oct), $58, 96 12 points, 100 13 points, buyer pays mf and ½ closing (sub 3/25)
> Points envy---160 SSR (June), $63, all 13 points and forward, (sub 4/4)
> jlreimer---100 SSR (June), $59, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/12)
> Joey7295---150 SSR (Aug), $55,  all points from 12 forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and admin fee, seller pays closing (sub 4/10)
> brhalstea--- 175 SSR (Feb), $55, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2013 MF (sub 4/12)
> theguda---160 SSR (June), $59, all 12 points and forward, (sub 4/?)
> 
> WAITING - VB:
> kenspidey---150 VB (Sep), $38, 133 13 points and all forward, buyer pays mf on 133 pts and closing (sub 4/5)
> elcid3---240 VB (Aug), $34, all points from 12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 4/4)
> 
> WAITING - VGC:
> lchute1158---25 VGC (Sep), $118, some 12 points and 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2)
> Dvc CA---160 VGC (??), $105, 38 12 points and 13 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5)
> Kapicka-160 VGC (??), $88, all 13 points and forward (sub 4/?)
> 
> WAITING - VWL:
> Joey7295---100 VWL (Aug), $61, all points from 12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 3/29)
> suyama---220 VWL (Dec), $63, 39 12 points and all forward, (sub 4/4)



I did withdraw my offer. I would like to know something though. Since I withdrew my offer I have reset and been considering a BWV contract. All the BWV contracts I've seen this month were listed for well over $70 per point. Some of the sales reps even reviewed actual sales within the past month and nothing I've seen (small or large) have been less than $70. However, on your list under BWV most sales are showing in the 50's or 60's with only a handful of smaller contracts in the 70's. What gives?  I don't feel confident that I could land a BWV contract in the 50's or low/mid 60's. It makes me wonder if people who have banked points are skewing their per point cost. Maybe deducting what they could rent those points for and calculating their per point cost after that "profit" is removed from the sale price.


----------



## theguda

I think I answered my own question. Looking at the #'s again they are definitely trending up.

I offered today on a 250 pt contract. Asking price was $74  (2013: 500...250 banked from 2012, 2014: 250).  Didn't seem like a bad deal considering I could rent those banked points and profit about $3000. If you remove that "profit" from the asking price it brings the per point cost from $74 to $62.

I think a 250 point BWV contract (2013: 250, 2014: 250) with no banked points at $62 per would get snatched up pretty fast.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

theguda said:


> I did withdraw my offer. I would like to know something though. Since I withdrew my offer I have reset and been considering a BWV contract. All the BWV contracts I've seen this month were listed for well over $70 per point. Some of the sales reps even reviewed actual sales within the past month and nothing I've seen (small or large) have been less than $70. However, on your list under BWV most sales are showing in the 50's or 60's with only a handful of smaller contracts in the 70's. What gives?  I don't feel confident that I could land a BWV contract in the 50's or low/mid 60's. It makes me wonder if people who have banked points are skewing their per point cost. Maybe deducting what they could rent those points for and calculating their per point cost after that "profit" is removed from the sale price.



You need to look at the dates when ROFR was accepted or declined. Most of the lower prices were prior to this month and may not be indicative of the current offers and acceptances. At this time, it may be more reasonable to look only at the past month to see what has been accepted and passed ROFR.


----------



## kkolbusz1

DisneyDiana said:


> Congratulations! I've been hoping you would hear today!



Thanks! It was a little over the 30 mark. Im just glad i heard. Now on to closing!


----------



## kkolbusz1

Fan of Figment said:


> Congrats!  I know you were on pins & needles!  Hope the rest goes quick and easy for you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to hear!



THanks so much


----------



## fmer55

dbs1228 said:


> Thank you for doing this  A LOT of activity!  I am listed twice in the waiting BWV OCT just so you know.  This was appreciated!



I agree, thank you so much


----------



## cseca

Finally received great news today.
160 BLT
Dec UY
$90
All 2013 points onward
sub 3/26, passed 4/22 (28 days?)
Buyer pays mf and closing


----------



## lorie13

That is the way I calculated my offer on a BWV contract that was asking $78 a point with all of 2011 points forward, Dec UY. If I can rent the 2011 points for a conservative $10 each, that drops the price to $68. Now I could rent the 2012 points at $12 each minus the maintenance fees (let say $6 to make it easy) for a profit of $6 each (I am subtracting them as it has a Dec UY so there are maintenance fees in the sale, not sure if Dec UY pays forward or backwards LOL). That leave an actual price per point at $62.00. Now I am hoping Disney doesn't see it the same way or they might ROFR it. 



theguda said:


> I think I answered my own question. Looking at the #'s again they are definitely trending up.
> 
> I offered today on a 250 pt contract. Asking price was $74  (2013: 500...250 banked from 2012, 2014: 250).  Didn't seem like a bad deal considering I could rent those banked points and profit about $3000. If you remove that "profit" from the asking price it brings the per point cost from $74 to $62.
> 
> I think a 250 point BWV contract (2013: 250, 2014: 250) with no banked points at $62 per would get snatched up pretty fast.


----------



## lorie13

Double agree. Thank you.



fmer55 said:


> I agree, thank you so much


----------



## The Crusher

fmer55 said:


> We Love OKW, love it, but I am not sure why people continue to try and buy there when SSR can be had for the same price and virtually no headache. You get 12 more years on your deed, you have lower MF's and you can book just about anything you want for anytime of the year at OKW at the 7 month window.
> 
> We own at SSR and OKW. We wanted to add on to OKW because we enjoy staying there. 12 more years on the deed is not a decision I will be worrying about. We decided to add on at OKW when there was some chatter about restrictions outside of your home resort. But I follow your reasoning. The 4 kids can draw straws for the SSR slots when the time comes.


----------



## TinkTatoo

> TinkTatoo---160 AKV (June), $68, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27)



Just head that we passed ROFR on this contract, I knew we would but it's good to have the official word. Just need to get the closing stuff sorted but we're not in any rush as we're going to bank the 2013 points once they come on line in June.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear


----------



## fmer55

The Crusher said:


> fmer55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Love OKW, love it, but I am not sure why people continue to try and buy there when SSR can be had for the same price and virtually no headache. You get 12 more years on your deed, you have lower MF's and you can book just about anything you want for anytime of the year at OKW at the 7 month window.
> 
> We own at SSR and OKW. We wanted to add on to OKW because we enjoy staying there. 12 more years on the deed is not a decision I will be worrying about. We decided to add on at OKW when there was some chatter about restrictions outside of your home resort. But I follow your reasoning. The 4 kids can draw straws for the SSR slots when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully understandable, thanks for the reply. Funny you should say it, I really want more OKW points, but I will only buy extended and those contracts are rare on the market.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovin'fl

theguda said:


> I think I answered my own question. Looking at the #'s again they are definitely trending up.
> 
> I offered today on a 250 pt contract. Asking price was $74  (2013: 500...250 banked from 2012, 2014: 250).  Didn't seem like a bad deal considering I could rent those banked points and profit about $3000. If you remove that "profit" from the asking price it brings the per point cost from $74 to $62.
> 
> I think a 250 point BWV contract (2013: 250, 2014: 250) with no banked points at $62 per would get snatched up pretty fast.


Good luck with your offer...come back and let us know when it goes to ROFR.  Wish I could add on at BWV...maybe someday!



dbs1228 said:


> Thank you for doing this  A LOT of activity!  I am listed twice in the waiting BWV OCT just so you know.  This was appreciated!


You're welcome!


kkolbusz1 said:


> Thanks! It was a little over the 30 mark. Im just glad i heard. Now on to closing!


Been following your story...glad you finally passed ROFR...congrats!  I hope closing goes fast!!


fmer55 said:


> I agree, thank you so much


You're welcome!


----------



## lovin'fl

lorie13 said:


> Double agree. Thank you.



Welcome!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

The Crusher said:


> We own at SSR and OKW. We wanted to add on to OKW because we enjoy staying there. 12 more years on the deed is not a decision I will be worrying about. We decided to add on at OKW when there was some chatter about restrictions outside of your home resort. But I follow your reasoning. The 4 kids can draw straws for the SSR slots when the time comes.



Yeah...we will own 200 at OKW, 125 at HH and 100 at AKV and have 3 kids that we planned on handing DVC over to in about 12-15 years (we hope to be living near WDW, ourselves, by then). Don't know how they'll work it, but they may be drawing straws too.  I was trying to keep our points dividable by 3 and that didn't happen...oh well, they'll need to fight it out.


----------



## nkosiek

lovin'fl said:


> Yeah...we will own 200 at OKW, 125 at HH and 100 at AKV and have 3 kids that we planned on handing DVC over to in about 12-15 years (we hope to be living near WDW, ourselves, by then). Don't know how they'll work it, but they may be drawing straws too.  I was trying to keep our points dividable by 3 and that didn't happen...oh well, they'll need to fight it out.



Okay, I feel the need to chime in on behalf of your kids. If you are talking about them fighting it out after you've passed away, let me tell you that you are really setting them up for family issues. As someone who is an executor of my father's estate, seeing as how there were some things that he could have taken care of before he passed but didn't/chose not to has really made things interesting. 

The one thing my wife and my in-laws have learned from my experience is to have it all written out to save the survivors the troubles that may arise. You might not have an idea how the deceased can take care of problems before they arise by sorting things out before they die, but take my word, don't let them "fight it out".


----------



## lovin'fl

nkosiek said:


> Okay, I feel the need to chime in on behalf of your kids. *If you are talking about them fighting it out after you've passed away, let me tell you that you are really setting them up for family issues.* As someone who is an executor of my father's estate, seeing as how there were some things that he could have taken care of before he passed but didn't/chose not to has really made things interesting.
> 
> The one thing my wife and my in-laws have learned from my experience is to have it all written out to save the survivors the troubles that may arise. You might not have an idea how the deceased can take care of problems before they arise by sorting things out before they die, but take my word, don't let them "fight it out".


Noooo!  I know well about that too...unfortunately.  No, we are only 40 (kids are 16, 14 and 14)...I am talking about when our kids are starting their families and DH and I are living in FL close to WDW (where we wouldn't need to stay on property).


----------



## lchute1158

You can add on this to waitlist.. 

HHI.  45 pp.  June UY.   All 2013 on.   30 points.   Buyer pays mf and closing.


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> You can add on this to waitlist..
> 
> HHI.  45 pp.  June UY.   All 2013 on.   30 points.   Buyer pays mf and closing.



Great deal!!  Good luck to you.


----------



## Lakeview

Started a purchase just before April started.  Had search multiple sites and found the following contract available.  UY Feb, 160 pt 13' and 14' asking for $90 per.  My original offer was $80 and we settled on $85, buyer pays admin fee and maint fees for 13', seller pays all closing cost.  Just got notification that it is through ROFR.  Starting the paperwork to close now.  I'll update with how long that took when its over and I can book a trip against it.   Woo. Hooooooo.

It's for BLT  Sub 04/01/13   passed ROFR 04/23/13.


----------



## collections

Lakeview said:


> Started a purchase just before April started.  Had search multiple sites and found the following contract available.  UY Feb, 160 pt 13' and 14' asking for $90 per.  My original offer was $80 and we settled on $85, buyer pays admin fee and maint fees for 13', seller pays all closing cost.  Just got notification that it is through ROFR.  Starting the paperwork to close now.  I'll update with how long that took when its over and I can book a trip against it.   Woo. Hooooooo.



Which resort?


----------



## moreisgood

I also was the executor of my father's estate.  I agree with this post.  Even if you don't specifically hand out the points/contracts, set up a plan for how to deal with disagreements.  My father told us that he wanted everything divided equally, even though some wanted actual items, and others wanted the cash.  We put a value on each item, and if no one else wanted that object, the "cost" came out of your portion.  For items that more than one person wanted, they went into a lottery system, and if you "won" the item, again, the cost came out of your portion.  We set the lottery up sort of like a charity auction.  Everyone got the same number of tickets, and if you wanted to put all your tickets on one item, or split them between many, you would make the choice.

But, the idea of having your children, and their children, enjoy Disney, for many years to come, is excellent!




nkosiek said:


> Okay, I feel the need to chime in on behalf of your kids. If you are talking about them fighting it out after you've passed away, let me tell you that you are really setting them up for family issues. As someone who is an executor of my father's estate, seeing as how there were some things that he could have taken care of before he passed but didn't/chose not to has really made things interesting.
> 
> The one thing my wife and my in-laws have learned from my experience is to have it all written out to save the survivors the troubles that may arise. You might not have an idea how the deceased can take care of problems before they arise by sorting things out before they die, but take my word, don't let them "fight it out".


----------



## fmer55

collections said:


> which resort?



blt


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted 3/29/13
> 
> WLV 100 points August UY - $61/point.  100 banked 2012 points, 100 2013 and all 100 going forward. Buyer pays closing and admin fee, Seller pays 2013 MFs.



Found out we passed yesterday 4/22


----------



## Jenifurby

Jenifurby said:


> We were notified by TSS that we passed ROFR!
> 
> HHI 200 pts, June UY $51 per pt, 127 banked 2012 points, 200 2013 points forward, buyer pays closing and MF.



I forgot to put that it was submitted on 3/7


----------



## stacyhug

I am a long time stalker of this site and appreciate all the wonderful info everyone shares.  I wanted to share our latest 

Offer accepted on Feb 20th - BWV (Apr UY) 105 2013 points all points thereafter
Contract sent to Disney on 2/28
Passed ROFR on 3/26
Contracts received on 4/9
Closed on 4/17

Still waiting for our points to post to our account and looking forward to using them when they do


----------



## theguda

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Found out we passed yesterday 4/22



Was $61 per point the actual cost of your contract....or did you factor in something like renting your banked points to bring the per point cost down?


----------



## theguda

stacyhug said:
			
		

> I am a long time stalker of this site and appreciate all the wonderful info everyone shares.  I wanted to share our latest
> 
> Offer accepted on Feb 20th - BWV (Apr UY) 105 2013 points all points thereafter
> Contract sent to Disney on 2/28
> Passed ROFR on 3/26
> Contracts received on 4/9
> Closed on 4/17
> 
> Still waiting for our points to post to our account and looking forward to using them when they do



Would you mind sharing the cost of your contract?


----------



## stacyhug

Whoops sorry the most important part $55 per point!


----------



## Joey7295

theguda said:
			
		

> Was $61 per point the actual cost of your contract....or did you factor in something like renting your banked points to bring the per point cost down?



$61 is the actual cost of the contract


----------



## kenly777

stacyhug said:


> I am a long time stalker of this site and appreciate all the wonderful info everyone shares.  I wanted to share our latest
> 
> Offer accepted on Feb 20th - BWV (Apr UY) 105 2013 points all points thereafter
> Contract sent to Disney on 2/28
> Passed ROFR on 3/26
> Contracts received on 4/9
> Closed on 4/17
> 
> Still waiting for our points to post to our account and looking forward to using them when they do





stacyhug said:


> Whoops sorry the most important part $55 per point!



Wow! Great deal! Congrats and Welcome Home. How many points is it for? And can I ask what company you bought it through?


----------



## mac_tlc

Hi all, 

Just wanted to drop a note to say I'm working on the latest update to page 1. Have been too busy at work to keep up, but I'll have an updated list in a few days -- probably this weekend. 

mac_tlc


----------



## lovin'fl

mac_tlc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to drop a note to say I'm working on the latest update to page 1. Have been too busy at work to keep up, but I'll have an updated list in a few days -- probably this weekend.
> 
> mac_tlc



I already did it on page 142... and it's completely current


----------



## Lakeview

Lakeview said:


> Started a purchase just before April started.  Had search multiple sites and found the following contract available.  UY Feb, 160 pt 13' and 14' asking for $90 per.  My original offer was $80 and we settled on $85, buyer pays admin fee and maint fees for 13', seller pays all closing cost.  Just got notification that it is through ROFR.  Starting the paperwork to close now.  I'll update with how long that took when its over and I can book a trip against it.   Woo. Hooooooo.



Sorry, I didn't say did I, it's BLT.  Have a contract there for 160pt already purchase with 160 Aulani 2 years ago, Dec UY.  Now I'm adding in the 160pt Feb UY.  Any tips out there for managing the different UY contracts.  I don't think I'll have an issue, but any tips would be appreciated.  

In addition the contract was Submitted 4/1/13 and passed 4/23/13.

Happy Days......  With the additional points planning first 2 bed stay with some extended Family tagging along.


----------



## dbs1228

Joey7295 said:


> Found out we passed yesterday 4/22



Awesome DEAL!



stacyhug said:


> I am a long time stalker of this site and appreciate all the wonderful info everyone shares.  I wanted to share our latest
> 
> Offer accepted on Feb 20th - BWV (Apr UY) 105 2013 points all points thereafter
> Contract sent to Disney on 2/28
> Passed ROFR on 3/26
> Contracts received on 4/9
> Closed on 4/17
> 
> Still waiting for our points to post to our account and looking forward to using them when they do



How many points was this contract?  Great deal gives me hope that maybe mine will pass at 65.00PP - maybe!


----------



## lovin'fl

Lakeview said:


> Sorry, I didn't say did I, it's BLT.  Have a contract there for 160pt already purchase with 160 Aulani 2 years ago, Dec UY.  Now I'm adding in the 160pt Feb UY.  Any tips out there for managing the different UY contracts.  I don't think I'll have an issue, but any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> In addition the contract was Submitted 4/1/13 and passed 4/23/13.
> 
> Happy Days......  With the additional points planning first 2 bed stay with some extended Family tagging along.



I have 2 different UY and I would suggest you try to use one UY (by borrowing and banking) for an entire trip.  If you do use 2 UY for 1 trip (I did this past January), they will do 2 different resies and link them.  You will get to stay in the same room for the entire trip but will have to go to desk and get new key cards for the second part of the link.  And the cleaning staff will think you are checking out that day and want to get in and do a full cleaning (may be difficult to explain that you are not checking out). You can transfer (once per year) points from 1 UY to other UY memberships and then book an entire trip (but they need to be same home resort...or if 2 different resorts then you need to wait for 7 month window to book entire trip).  I made up a point tracker chart and wrote (really large) what the banking deadline date is for each UY, though we really never have points to bank.


----------



## Lakeview

Thanks "Lovin-FL", I think I'll use the transfer process for now since my original contract is 160 BLT Dec UY and the other is 160 Feb UY also at BLT.  Appreciate the info/recommendations.


----------



## disfanforlife

I am already analyzing trying to figure out the best way to use my points too. Two different resorts - two different UY. But, I have to wait until closing and they are loaded into my account to do any real planning. Can't wait - hoping to be able to book at BWV with my news points next March!


----------



## arachnib

lovin'fl said:


> Almost done with the update...a few more pages (really just today).  Questions for The Guda (did you go through with your contract, I though I read that you backed out before ROFR?) and arachnib (did you go to ROFR yet?...any details?).
> 
> Here you go and let me know any errors or omissions and I will correct.  I particularly may have gotten OKW regular VS. extended mixed up, if so let me know. Congrats to all who have passed lately and sorry to those who haven't.
> 
> ****Passed****
> PASSED - AKV (2057):
> GoofyDad1970 --- 250 AKV (Feb), $61, 114 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 12/17, passed 1/16)
> melindaPR --- 125 AKV (Jun), $55, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/16, passed 1/22)
> Minnies Dad --- 200 AKV (Dec), $62, 116 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ¼, passed 1/29)
> MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 pts, ??? pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/11)
> shwn (seller) --- 180 AKV (Dec), $60, 63 '12 pts, 153 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/12)
> lovinfl --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
> DISbob --- 225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> AppleDisneyDad --- 160 AKV (Oct), $65, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/12)
> savannahcat --- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/12)
> fortheloveofminnie --- 200 AKV (Dec), $61, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
> NHTikiBeckie ---100 AKV (Dec), $65, 74 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/23, passed 3/19)
> gopfans---225 AKV (Oct), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub ?? , passed 3/19)
> Joey7295 ---160 AKV (Dec), $60, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/20)
> racinghank --- 180 AKV (Dec), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closgin & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/3)
> Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
> DisneyandRedSox --- 150 AKV (Jun), $65, 106 13 pts, all 14 pts, (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
> UFlawgator---100 AKV (Feb), $67, no points until 14, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 of closing (sub 3/12, passed 4/10)
> ozzie2131---160 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> ozzie2131---25 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> TinkTatoo---160 AKV (June), $68, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/23)
> 
> PASSED - AUL (2062):
> antpag101 --- 600 AUL (Aug), $88, subsidized dues, all '12 & '13 pts , buyer pays mf (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
> oktracy --- 180 AUL (Feb), $85, subsidized dues, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
> e46m3---170 AUL (Dec), $90, not subsidized, 15 11 points, 135 12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub ??, passed 3/26)
> 
> PASSED - BCV (2042):
> jenna9906 ---160 BCV (Feb), $70, 125 banked '11 pts, 160 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/21, passed 1/14)
> JMV123 --- 210 BCV (Feb), $68, 43 '13 pts ,all 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
> shellbelle1971 --- 350 BCV (Mar), $71, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> Amymarie0606 --- 150 BWV (Sep), $62, 21 12 pts, 102 13 pts, 50 14 pts, all 15 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/7, passed 2/26)
> jonesmatNY (seller)---100 BCV (Feb), $77, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/8)
> Mom23wildboys---240 BCV (Feb), $77, 158 12 points and all forward (sub ??, passed 4/3)
> 
> PASSED - BLT (2060):
> bebetink24 --- 100 BLT (??), $85, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/6)
> Mom23WildBoys --- 225 BLT (Jun), $85, 58 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
> sur --- 50 BLT (Sep), $95, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
> czmom ---100 BLT (Sep), $89, 125 '12 pts, 30 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> ccsuwxman --- 160 BLT (Feb), $85, 125 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??,passed 2/8)
> fmer55 --- 160 BLT (Feb), $75, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/26 but not to close)
> Sandisw --- 100 BLT (Dec), $95, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/26)
> jcotton---500 BLT (Sep), $88, 240 12 points and all forward, buyers pay 2013 mf and closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/13)
> Mrwiedel --- 250 BLT (Mar), $78, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/26)
> thptrek --- 240 BLT (Mar), $89, 346 13 points and all forward,, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/2)
> toniosmom --- 75 BLT (Dec), $97, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
> cm8---200 BLT (Mar), $85., buyer pays closing and mf (sub ??, passed 4/2)
> lorenni ---160 BLT (Feb), $90, 131 banked 12pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/8)
> bobbiwoz --- 100 BLT (Mar), $96, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/9)
> keeandt---160 BLT (Feb), $86, (sub ?, passed 4/15)
> cseca---160 BLT (Dec), $90, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/26, passed 4/22)
> Lakeview---160 BLT (Feb), $85, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays admin fee and 2013 mf, seller pays closing (sub 4/1, Passed 4/23)
> 
> PASSED - BWV (2042):
> MDdriver --- 200 BWV (???), $50, all '13 and '14 pts , buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/26, passed 1/22)
> saintstickets --- 75 BWV (Aug), $65, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 12/21, passed 1/22)
> kenly777 --- 250 BWV (Apr),$60,72 '13 pts, 250 '14, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 2/12)
> radmcg --- 100 BWV (??), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
> GOOFY_D --- 150 BWV (Aug), $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/19)
> elcid3 --- 210 BWV (Jun), $50, 210 banked '11 pts, 210 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> Joey7295 --- 200 BWV (Jun), $50, 200 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/26)
> emgal --- 210 BWV (Jun), $63, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> Snowmiser --- 200 BWV (Mar), $56, 4 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)
> chasshan --- 350 BWV (Apr), $67, 350 banked '12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/5)
> gatorgirl02 --- 170 BWV (Sep), $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/6)
> ytsyts --- 230 BWV (Feb), $52.17, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays closing(sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
> fordchevyguy ---150 BWV (Apr), $68, 149 12 pts, all 13 & 14pts, (sub ??, passed 3/8)
> BillyBuckner --- 150 BWV (Oct), $64, 29 banked '11 pts, all, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/26)
> automaticsoap---50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & seller pays mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/2)
> JamesA1---50 BWV (Sep), $75, 2012 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf ( sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
> Silver19---100 BWV (Apr), $69, 26 12 points and all forward,(sub 3/13, passed 4/9)
> Disfanforlife---100 BWV (Sep), $70, 0 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/17, passed 4/15)
> wordwitt---25 BWV (Sep), $79, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
> stacyhug---105 BWV (Apr), $55, all '13 points and forward, (sub 2/28, passed 3/26)
> 
> 
> 
> PASSED - HHI (2042):
> buckeyejennifer --- 150 HHI (Feb), $48, 44 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)
> amandaC --- 150 HHI (Dec), $45, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
> JVL1018---54 HHI (Sep), $60, 28 13 points and all forward, (sub 2/22, passed 3/19)
> Jenifurby---200 HHI (June), $51, 127 12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7 , passed 4/2)
> wordwitt---90 HHI (Apr), $57, all 11 points and forward, (sub 3/22, passed 4/15)
> 
> 
> PASSED - OKW - original (2042):
> Moira222 --- 230 OKW (Jun), $57, 230 banked 11 pts, 115 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 1/8)
> lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 50 12 pts, 0 13, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
> lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 68 12 pts, 25 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
> lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $57, 37 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> BuffaloJim --- 220 OKW (Dec), $57, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
> jp02 --- 170 OKW (Oct), $59, 27 '11 pts, 30 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/27)
> Grupp---300 OKW (Dec), $55, 182 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (Sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
> macd77 --- 150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
> TheCrusher-150 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 3/9, passed 4/3)
> lchute1158---60 OKW (Aug), $67, some 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/22)
> MommaStains---344 OKW (Sep), $59, 173 12, (sub 4/1, passed 4/22)
> 
> 
> PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):
> Joey7295 --- 30 OKW (Aug), $69, 30 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> Joey7295 --- 50 OKW (Aug), $65, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Aug), $60, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
> kenspidey --- 100 OKW (Oct), $69, 40 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/12, passed 2/27)
> aspncb --- 100 OKW (Sep), $63, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub ??, passed 3/13)
> macd77---150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
> 
> PASSED - SSR (2054):
> SpectroMan71 -- 160 SSR (Dec), $60, 50 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 12/13, passed 1/8)
> ninjagirl -- 100 SSR (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, sub (11/30, passed 1/8)
> 312BillB -- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & 13 mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
> TinkandGoofysMom -- 150 SSR (??), $55, 1ll 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/13, passed 1/14)
> zavandor --- 150 SSR (Dec), $58, 125 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf & closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/22)
> knighuts --- 190 SSR (Jun), $50, 0 1'3 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
> frank808 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, 150 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub ??, passed 2/19)
> ANGRebel --- 130 SSR (Oct), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 2/20)
> silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> puffkin --- 115 SSR (Feb), $48, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer paying closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> Fan of Figment --- 110 SSR (Dec), $65, 21 banked 11 pts, 110 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
> disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/25)
> jenbelles --- 150 SSR (Oct), $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/6)
> horric29 --- ??? SSR (???), $59,0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 3/8)
> fsulaw2001 ---300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
> MapleGirl --- 150 SSR (Dec), $50, 23 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
> DisneyFansInLINY---150 SSR (Aug), $45, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays admin fee and closing, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/19)
> Joey7295 --- 40 SSR (Jun), $60, 40 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
> Joey7295 ---182 SSR (Jun), $53, 135 banked 12pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
> Hunclemarco---55 SSR (Aug), $60, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub ??, passed 3/21)
> dbs1228 (seller) --- 130 SSR (Oct), $63, all 13 & 14 pts, buyers pays closing & mf (sub 3/2, passed 3/26)
> ELMC---194 SSR (DEC), $60.50, all 2011 points and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub ??, passed 4/2)
> Apps---150 SSR (Dec), $62, no 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
> N2mm (DD) ---150 SSR (Aug), $50, 8 11 pts, 90 2012 pts, 150 2013 pts, (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
> jenbelles --- 160 SSR (Dec), $62, 35 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub 3/12, passed 4/3)
> Illini Al --- 170 SSR (Feb), $49, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
> Meggysmum---150 SSR (Mar), $58, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing (sub 3/14, passed 4/9)
> Tcnjkid---160 SSR (Apr), $52, 160 12 points, 141 13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 2013 mf (sub 3/21)
> Thumper4me---200 SSR (April), $60, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
> AddieAidey---160 SSR (Dec), $66, all 11 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub? , passed 4/15)
> chitwnnole---25 SSR (Feb), $81, 20 13 points and all forward (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
> Mickey Dreams---200 SSR (Feb), $55, 170 13 points and all forward, (sub 3/25, passed 4/22)
> kkolbusz1---150 SSR (Sep), $63, 136 12 points and all forward, buyers pay all fees (sub 3/21, passed 4/22)
> lionqueen --- 160 SSR (Dec), $59.38, 37 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/22)
> 
> 
> PASSED - VB(2042):
> Joey7295 --- 150 VB (Aug), $38, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 1/21, passed 2/20)
> quincc19---116 VB (Feb), $45, 114 12 points and all forward, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> 
> 
> PASSED - VGC (2060):
> Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
> nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)
> Minniesgal---115 VGC (Aug), $110, some 11 points and all 12 points and forward (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
> 
> 
> 
> PASSED - VWL(2042):
> Jasonkat --200 VWL (Aug), $55, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12, & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
> miprender --- 50 VWL (??), $65, 0 13pts, all 14 pts, (sub ??,passed 2/14)
> shwn --- 200 VWL (Aug), $55.25, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/20)
> SOBDOSNV --- 150 VWL (Jun), $55, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 2/1, passed 2/27)
> liball3 --- 175 VWL (??), $63, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1)
> goodtmz37 --- 240 VWL (Sep), $60, 204 12 pts, all 13 pts , buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 2/12, passed 3/6)
> epcot1985 --- 150 VWL ($67), all 12 & 13 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
> ottawagrweg --- 150 VWL, (Jun), $60, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
> Mickeyfan612---350 VWL (??), $50, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/12)
> Whilykit---150 VWL (June), $57, (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
> DisneyDiana---75 VWL (Aug), &70, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
> Joey7295---100 VWL (Aug), $61, all points from 12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 3/29,passed 4/22)
> 
> 
> ****ROFR'D****
> ROFR'D - AKV:
> 
> ROFR'D - AUL:
> 
> ROFR'D - BCV:
> Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
> chocky --- 150 BCV (Oct), $70, all 12 & 13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14)
> DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all 13 & 14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1)
> 
> 
> ROFR'D- BLT:
> bakenatj -- 150 BLT (Dec) $83, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub1/23, ROFR 2/13)
> thptrek --- 200 BLT (Dec), $95, 160 banked '11 pts, 200 banked 12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/9, ROFR 2/21)
> dis4ellaandzach---225 BLT (June), $92, 132 points banked and all 13, (sub ??, ROFR 3/29)
> 
> ROFR'D - BWV:
> GrassMaster --- 270 BWV (Feb), $60, 132 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, ROFR 3/8)
> ozzie2131 --- 150 BWV (Mar), $55, 150 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, (sub 2/27, ROFR 3/14)
> dbs1228 --- 222 BWV (Feb), $55, all 13 & 14 pts, split closing & mf (sub 3/5, ROFR 3/25)
> jp02---200 BWV (??), $59 (sub ??, ROFR 3/25)
> kenspidey --- 150 BWV (Sep), $67, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/11, ROFR 4/1)
> arachnib---200 BWV (Sep), $69, 200 12 points and all forward, (sub 3/17 , ROFR 3/29)
> Arachnib---150 BWV (April), $69, 1 12 point and all forward, (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/2)
> duckygirl---125 BWV (Sep), $69, (sub 3/15 , ROFR 4/2)
> CPTJAK---150 BWV (Mar), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, ROFR 4/2)
> Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (June), $65, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 3/21, ROFR 4/11)
> gpts@disney---222 BWV( Dec), $64, all 12 pts forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/19)
> 
> 
> ROFR'D - HHI:
> Joey7295 --- 150 HHI (Jun), $40, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/21, ROFR 2/5)
> zippingalong --- 210 HHI (Jun), $41, 39 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/15)
> 
> ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
> myxdvz --- 150 OKW (Oct), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 1/10)
> lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $52.17, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/13, ROFR 1/23)
> macd77 --- 164 OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, ROFR 2/19)
> Joey7295 --- 100 OKW (Feb), $58, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & ;14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/11)
> Thumper4me ---210 OKW (Apr), $55, all '13 & '14 pts, (sub 2/11, ROFR 3/13)
> Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Jun), $60, 190 banked 11 pts, 190 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, ROFR 3/26)
> zgirlz ---220 OKW (Feb), $59, 220 pts in holding, 228 banked 11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/18, ROFR 3/29)
> 77kool--- 55 OKW (Sept), $65, 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays mf, 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub ?, ROFR 4/11)
> gncntry---60 OKW (Mar), $58, 10 '13 points, (sub ?, ROFR 4/15)
> Thumper4me---190 OKW (April), $58, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, ROFR 4/18)
> 
> 
> ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):
> 
> 
> ROFR'D - SSR:
> MickeyFan612 --- 210 SSR (Jun), $55, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/19)
> Joey7295 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, 101 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/11)
> Mickey Dreams --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/13)
> rojen --- 200 SSR (OCT) $55, 132 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/21, ROFR 3/18)
> MickeyFan612---300 SSR (Dec), $61,  300 12 points and all forward, buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 mf and closing (sub 3/15, ROFR 3/29)
> 
> 
> ROFR'D - VB:
> disneysled--- 150 VB (???), $38, all 12 & 13pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, ROFR 3/22)
> disneysled---150 VB (Sep), $40, 8 11 points and all from 12 forward (sub 3/26, ROFR 4/15)
> 
> 
> 
> ROFR'D - VGC:
> PCMama --- 250 VGC (Dec), $93, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/13, ROFR 4/1)
> Dvc CA---??? VGC (June), $88, all 12 points and forward, (sub ??, ROFR 4/1)
> 
> ROFR'D - VWL:
> ottawagreg --- 150 VWL, $52.50, 0 '13 pts, 40 '14 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 2/19)
> 
> ****WAITING****
> WAITING - AKV:
> MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts (sub 1/10)
> shwn --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 54 banked '11 pts, 99 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/22)
> networktek---175 AKV (Dec), $ 65, all 13 points and forward, (sub 4/11)
> Bobby Pic---175 AKV (Dec), $67, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/17)
> 
> WAITING - AUL:
> 
> 
> WAITING - BCV:
> KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
> Collections---150 BCV (Dec), $74, 52 12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/11)
> 
> WAITING - BLT:
> nd43---300 BLT (feb), $90, 308 12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/10)
> fmer55---200 BLT (Feb), $80, 75 13 points and all forward, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 4/19)
> nkosiek---160 BLT (June), $92, 40 banked 2012 and all forward, buyer pays all fees (Sub 4/16)
> 
> 
> WAITING - BWV:
> gavvy --- 210 BWV (??), $57, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/10)
> bkny ---100 BWV (Sep), $68, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/9)
> arachnib---350 BWV (June), $77, (sub 4/?)
> lorie13---150 BWV (Dec), $78, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sun 4/11)
> dbs1228---200 BWV (Oct), $65, all 11 points and forward, (sub 4/17)
> DaveD---219 BWV (??), $70, no points until 2014 (sub ??)
> 
> WAITING - HHI:
> lovinfl---50 HHI (Aug), $60, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/22)
> lchute1158---30 HHI (June), $45, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/23)
> 
> WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
> msvlg---250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts)
> DisneyDiana---100 OKW (Jun), $62, (sub 3/13)
> tb1972---40 OKW(Dec), $70,  24 13 points and all forward, (sub 4/11)
> annmarieda---230 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 4/18)
> 
> WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> 
> WAITING - SSR:
> zgirlz---225 SSR (June), $65, 3 banked points and all 14, (sub  3/29)
> kenpate---300 SSR (Oct), $58, 96 12 points, 100 13 points, buyer pays mf and ½ closing (sub 3/25)
> Points envy---160 SSR (June), $63, all 13 points and forward, (sub 4/4)
> jlreimer---100 SSR (June), $59, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/12)
> Joey7295---150 SSR (Aug), $55,  all points from 12 forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and admin fee, seller pays closing (sub 4/10)
> brhalstea--- 175 SSR (Feb), $55, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2013 MF (sub 4/12)
> 
> WAITING - VB:
> kenspidey---150 VB (Sep), $38, 133 13 points and all forward, buyer pays mf on 133 pts and closing (sub 4/5)
> elcid3---240 VB (Aug), $34, all points from 12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 4/4)
> 
> WAITING - VGC:
> lchute1158---25 VGC (Sep), $118, some 12 points and 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2)
> Dvc CA---160 VGC (??), $105, 38 12 points and 13 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5)
> Kapicka-160 VGC (??), $88, all 13 points and forward (sub 4/?)
> 
> WAITING - VWL:
> suyama---220 VWL (Dec), $63, 39 12 points and all forward, (sub 4/4)


arachnib---350' BWV (June UY), $77', (sub 4/17) 
Buyer pays closing and '13mf. 0 current pts./June 654', (304' banked+all of '13).
Seller sacrificed 250' RCI (good thru Dec'13), in exchange for immed. closing.


----------



## jpfiff

congrats on BLT!

my husband is thisclose to making an offer of $75pp at BLT for 200 points with March UY with 15 banked from 2012.

I'm not sure they will accept it or not


----------



## disfanforlife

jpfiff said:


> congrats on BLT!
> 
> my husband is thisclose to making an offer of $75pp at BLT for 200 points with March UY with 15 banked from 2012.
> 
> I'm not sure they will accept it or not



Good luck! That sounds like a great price if he can get it. BLT is the next resort that I would like to add on to. But, we will probably wait awhile - unless something changes in the resale market.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 4/16/13

OKW 210 points August UY - $60/point.  176 banked 2011 points, 210 banked 2012 points, 210 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Buyer pays 2013 MFs, closing and admin fee.


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted 4/16/13
> 
> OKW 210 points August UY - $60/point.  176 banked 2011 points, 210 banked 2012 points, 210 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Buyer pays 2013 MFs, closing and admin fee.



Nice one, good luck with it. Hopefully it closes in time so you can use those 2011/2012 points.


----------



## lovin'fl

All current...good luck to everyone.

Joey7295- how many points do you have and how many are you trying to get to?  And how many home resorts do you own?  Very curious (and envious ).  Oh and is this OKW contract an extended one?


----------



## Galun

Submitted 4/23/13

SSR 170 points December UY - $69/point. All points 2011 forward. Buyer pays 2013 MFs and closing.


----------



## annmarieda

Sent today 4/24 - 230 okw $60 pp  decber uy, no banked points, all points coming 12/13, buyer pays half 2013 mfs and admin fee.


----------



## lovin'fl

annmarieda said:


> Sent today 4/24 - 230 okw $60 pp  decber uy, no banked points, all points coming 12/13, buyer pays half 2013 mfs and admin fee.



Is this the only OKW you have in ROFR.  And is it regular or extended OKW?

Good luck!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

annmarieda said:


> Sent today 4/24 - 230 okw $60 pp  decber uy, no banked points, all points coming 12/13, buyer pays half 2013 mfs and admin fee.



Good Luck !  I passed at 60.00 back in October . Hope to see you at OKW


----------



## magicmonette

Thanks Lovin'FL!   We are Lovin' you for doing all that data compiling!


----------



## lovin'fl

magicmonette said:


> Thanks Lovin'FL!   We are Lovin' you for doing all that data compiling!



No problem!!!  I added your AKV that passed this year...didn't you have another contract too?


----------



## stacyhug

kenly777 said:


> Wow! Great deal! Congrats and Welcome Home. How many points is it for? And can I ask what company you bought it through?



The contract was for 150 points and we bought it through Sharon at Fidelity.  We paid closing and the silly admin fee and split the MFs.  We were really excited and relieved that it made it through ROFR.


----------



## magicmonette

lovin'fl said:


> No problem!!!  I added your AKV that passed this year...didn't you have another contract too?



OK, spooky!  I don't know how you recalled that info!  I thought I had updated info, but maybe another forum. (Closed on SSR 12/27/12) Here's THIS year's info:

MagicMonette---160 AKV (Aug), $60, 140 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MFs 2012, buyer pays 2013 MFs and closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/22). 

MagicMonette---25 BWV (Dec), $77, 25 '12 pts, 25 '13 pts, Buyer pays closing and 2013 MFs (sub 1/5, passed 2/10). 

MagicMonette---140 AKV (Dec), $60, 153 '12 pts, all '13 pts, Buyer pays 2013 MFs and half closing costs (sub 2/1, passed 3/14). 

Thanks again!


----------



## cm8

mac_tlc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to drop a note to say I'm working on the latest update to page 1. Have been too busy at work to keep up, but I'll have an updated list in a few days -- probably this weekend.
> 
> mac_tlc



 Thank You for all your hard work 



lovin'fl said:


> I already did it on page 142... and it's completely current



 Thank you too and my contract was submitted on march 7th


----------



## annmarieda

lovin'fl said:


> Is this the only OKW you have in ROFR.  And is it regular or extended OKW?
> 
> Good luck!!




It is the only one and it is regular.  Thanks!




WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Good Luck !  I passed at 60.00 back in October . Hope to see you at OKW



I hope it passes, but with how things have been going lately... I just wonder if it has a fairly good chance it won't.


----------



## Gizmo1951

TTS notified us we passed ROFR on 4/24th
VB=Submitted on 3/25th, Oct UY $51 point-50 points, All points for 2013, 2014 & forward
Buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing Fees


----------



## mom2princess&pirate

You can add me to the "waiting list"!!  Just got word that our contract was sent to Disney today!! 

270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 MFs and closing 

I hate waiting! I'll let you know when we hear!
Heidi


----------



## KBrown88

submitted 3/27

AKV 160 points June UY $57/point No banked points

Passed ROFR 4/24. Yipee! I am so excited!


----------



## networktek

KBrown88 said:


> submitted 3/27
> 
> AKV 160 points June UY $57/point No banked points
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/24. Yipee! I am so excited!



Congrats on passing ROFR that is the lowest I have seen AKV go for we are still waiting to hear back on if we have passed ROFR


----------



## lovin'fl

networktek said:


> Congrats on passing ROFR that is the lowest I have seen AKV go for we are still waiting to hear back on if we have passed ROFR



Wowza...that is a great price on AKV.

page 142 is updated.


----------



## lchute1158

That goes to show that people created an artificial bubble perceiving more rofr activity... You can get good deals to pass... Just have to try instead of paying more than asking.


----------



## KBrown88

networktek said:


> Congrats on passing ROFR that is the lowest I have seen AKV go for we are still waiting to hear back on if we have passed ROFR


 We jumped when we saw the low price! Good luck to you!


----------



## KBrown88

lovin'fl said:


> Wowza...that is a great price on AKV.
> 
> page 142 is updated.


 My husband and I were crossing our fingers it would pass ROFR with that low price. So happy it did.


----------



## cm8

Gizmo1951 said:


> TTS notified us we passed ROFR on 4/24th
> VB=Submitted on 3/25th, h- $51 point-50 points, All points for 2013, 2014 & forward
> Buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing Fees


Congrats  


mom2princess&pirate said:


> You can add me to the "waiting list"!!  Just got word that our contract was sent to Disney today!!
> 
> 270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 MFs and closing
> 
> I hate waiting! I'll let you know when we hear!
> Heidi


Good luck 



KBrown88 said:


> submitted 3/27
> 
> AKV 160 points June UY $57/point No banked points
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/24. Yipee! I am so excited!



 Congrats


----------



## moran66

AKL 160 points 58$ per point buyer pays closing fees and half mf..... 153 points currently available.   The next anniversary, April 1, 2014, will have 8 points available.  April 2015 will have the full 160 points available.
........

submitted today 4/25... so excited to finally become members of DVC


----------



## okw2012

moran66 said:
			
		

> AKL 160 points 58$ per point buyer pays closing fees and half mf..... 153 points currently available.   The next anniversary, April 1, 2014, will have 8 points available.  April 2015 will have the full 160 points available.
> ........
> 
> submitted today 4/25... so excited to finally become members of DVC



I'd be worried of ROFR if you had bought OKW but your chances are apparently quite good with AKV!


----------



## dbs1228

moran66 said:


> AKL 160 points 58$ per point buyer pays closing fees and half mf..... 153 points currently available.   The next anniversary, April 1, 2014, will have 8 points available.  April 2015 will have the full 160 points available.
> ........
> 
> submitted today 4/25... so excited to finally become members of DVC



These AKV prices are making me consider adding on - I do LOVE the resort I will have to keep my eyes out!


----------



## Splashboat

You have to consider what you are getting for the price per point.  I am waiting ROFR for 100 AKV pts.  I am paying $74 per point but I have all 2011 banked (need to be used by Dec) and all 2012.  I plan to rent them.  If I get $2000, it will bring my price down to $54 per point.


----------



## theguda

Splashboat said:
			
		

> You have to consider what you are getting for the price per point.  I am waiting ROFR for 100 AKV pts.  I am paying $74 per point but I have all 2011 banked (need to be used by Dec) and all 2012.  I plan to rent them.  If I get $2000, it will bring my price down to $54 per point.



Smart


----------



## theguda

Hey lovin'fl....you can add mine (agreed upon today but not sent for ROFR yet):

BWV (Dec UY) 160 pts
100 banked points from 2012
$68/pt

(I plan to rent the 2012 points + part of my 2013 points that I won't use.  After renting these points my cost is more like $62/pt)


----------



## lovin'fl

theguda said:


> Hey lovin'fl....you can add mine (agreed upon today but not sent for ROFR yet):
> 
> BWV (Dec UY) 160 pts
> 100 banked points from 2012
> $68/pt
> 
> (I plan to rent the 2012 points + part of my 2013 points that I won't use.  After renting these points my cost is more like $62/pt)



Got it.  Page 142 is updated.
Good choice with BWV and not a bad price.  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## annmarieda

KBrown88 said:


> submitted 3/27
> 
> AKV 160 points June UY $57/point No banked points
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/24. Yipee! I am so excited!



That is excellent!!  Congrats!!



mom2princess&pirate said:


> You can add me to the "waiting list"!!  Just got word that our contract was sent to Disney today!!
> 
> 270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 MFs and closing
> 
> I hate waiting! I'll let you know when we hear!
> Heidi



Good luck to you!  Looks like we wait together....



moran66 said:


> AKL 160 points 58$ per point buyer pays closing fees and half mf..... 153 points currently available.   The next anniversary, April 1, 2014, will have 8 points available.  April 2015 will have the full 160 points available.
> ........
> 
> submitted today 4/25... so excited to finally become members of DVC



Lots of  to you as well.  Now the (not) fun of waiting....


----------



## Joey7295

lovin'fl said:


> All current...good luck to everyone.
> 
> Joey7295- how many points do you have and how many are you trying to get to?  And how many home resorts do you own?  Very curious (and envious ).  Oh and is this OKW contract an extended one?



Too many to keep track of...lol.  I am in ROFR on a few.  My ultimate goal is to have enough points at each resort, that I am able to book at any resort I want to with the 11 month window.


----------



## Joey7295

lovin'fl said:


> All current...good luck to everyone.
> 
> Joey7295- how many points do you have and how many are you trying to get to?  And how many home resorts do you own?  Very curious (and envious ).  Oh and is this OKW contract an extended one?



The OKW is not extended


----------



## mac_tlc

Thanks to lovin'fl for compiling a lot of the most recent activity. I have updated the list on page 1. Since it was getting so long, I had to delete the data from January 2012 through June 2012. I will post the data for that period in the next post. 

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

Here it is :

DATA FROM JANUARY 2012 THROUGH JUNE 2012

The list was getting too long on page 1, so I had to delete the data from January 2012 through June 2012. For reference, that data is shown below.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from 2012 to make it easier to look at last years data. 





*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
Bronte --  270 SSR (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
AppleDisneyDad --- 210 SSR (Oct), $65, 118 10 pts, 177 11 pts, all12 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 5/8, passed 6/5)
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 

Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 

*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
 

*ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*




*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
 

*ROFR'D - VGC:*



*ROFR'D - VWL:*


----------



## cm8

mac_tlc said:


> Thanks to lovin'fl for compiling a lot of the most recent activity. I have updated the list on page 1. Since it was getting so long, I had to delete the data from January 2012 through June 2012. I will post the data for that period in the next post.
> 
> mac_tlc





Thanks for updating   My UY is March and It was submitted on 3/6


----------



## nabi

Lots of work to update... thanks to you both for keeping up on it!


----------



## savannahcat

Splashboat said:
			
		

> You have to consider what you are getting for the price per point.  I am waiting ROFR for 100 AKV pts.  I am paying $74 per point but I have all 2011 banked (need to be used by Dec) and all 2012.  I plan to rent them.  If I get $2000, it will bring my price down to $54 per point.



I totally agree. We closed on a similar deal in March. 100 AKV, all 2011, 2012, and 2013 points. $69/pt. We just rented the 2011 points through David's site for $11/point. That makes our net cost $58/point plus we have 200 points to use in our 2013 UY.


----------



## melissac

Patiently waiting-we are sellers
March 15 full offer received and accepted
March 18 papers all received and Sent to ROFR
April 15 passed ROFR
April 18 closing documents received
April 20 Sent back overnight

STILL waiting on buyer. I was so hoping I would get buyer like most of you who get papers back ASAP. I tired so hard not to be like a lot of sellers and got paperwork back quick. So hoping to hear this week that losing is done.


----------



## Thumper4me

melissac said:


> Patiently waiting-we are sellers
> March 15 full offer received and accepted
> March 18 papers all received and Sent to ROFR
> April 15 passed ROFR
> April 18 closing documents received
> April 20 Sent back overnight
> 
> STILL waiting on buyer. I was so hoping I would get buyer like most of you who get papers back ASAP. I tired so hard not to be like a lot of sellers and got paperwork back quick. So hoping to hear this week that losing is done.



I am in the same boat melissac. 
SSR 200 point April Use Year
Sent to ROFR March 21th
Passed ROFR April 15th
Received closing documents April 17th
Sent back and Title Company received my documents April 19th
Ten days later we are still waiting on the seller. 
I am attaching some pixie dust for both of us.  

Kelly


----------



## melissac

Thumper4me said:


> I am in the same boat melissac.
> SSR 200 point April Use Year
> Sent to ROFR March 21th
> Passed ROFR April 15th
> Received closing documents April 17th
> Sent back and Title Company received my documents April 19th
> Ten days later we are still waiting on the seller.
> I am attaching some pixie dust for both of us.
> 
> Kelly



Wishing you where my buyer.  Have you contacted the Title company?  I did contact them 4/24 and they said they got a phone call from buyer that documents received and would schedule closing when they where received.  How long should I wait until I contact them again see if buyer has sent her stuff back?


----------



## Thumper4me

melissac said:


> Wishing you where my buyer.  Have you contacted the Title company?  I did contact them 4/24 and they said they got a phone call from buyer that documents received and would schedule closing when they where received.  How long should I wait until I contact them again see if buyer has sent her stuff back?



I contacted the Title Company today and was told that the seller has until May 15th to return the documents according to the contract.  My contract reads that it will be closed on or before 5/15/13. The Title Company did phone the seller to try to move the process along.  Why would you want to wait for another month to receive your money. 

Only a few more weeks to wait but it doesn't look like I will get into Disney's system until the end of May at this rate.


----------



## bman388

Hey Lovin'fl, you can add ours..

SSR (Aug UY) 250 pts
16 banked points from 2012 avail Aug 2013, 250 pts 2014
$50/pt
Buyer pays closing.  MF covered by seller for 2013
Submitted for ROFR on 4/23


----------



## lovin'fl

bman388 said:


> Hey Lovin'fl, you can add ours..
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 250 pts
> 16 banked points from 2012 avail Aug 2013, 250 pts 2014
> $50/pt
> Buyer pays closing.  MF covered by seller for 2013
> Submitted for ROFR on 4/23



Added to page 142.

Great price!  Good luck with ROFR!!!!


----------



## bman388

Thanks Lovin'fl!  A bigger thanks to you though.  The information you supply everyone here is great.  With it, we were able to make an educated and fair offer. We'll see if Disney thinks so too, and we'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## lchute1158

I passed!

My VGC passed ROFR.   

25 points, 25 banked, 25 2013 forward...118 pp. buyer pays closing and mf.  TSS.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lchute1158

lchute1158 said:


> I passed!
> 
> My VGC passed ROFR.  Submitted 4/3.  Passed 4/29.
> 
> 25 points, 25 banked, 25 2013 forward...118 pp. buyer pays closing and mf.  TSS.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## brhalstea

Congrats! I am on day 17 of waiting out the ROFR process.

Any other contracts waived through today?


----------



## lchute1158

lchute1158 said:


> I passed!
> 
> My VGC passed ROFR.
> 
> 25 points, 25 banked, 25 2013 forward...118 pp. buyer pays closing and mf.  TSS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





Submitted 4/3.  Passed 4/29

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

bman388 said:


> Thanks Lovin'fl!  A bigger thanks to you though.  The information you supply everyone here is great.  With it, we were able to make an educated and fair offer. We'll see if Disney thinks so too, and we'll keep our fingers crossed!



Thanks, but I just butted in and updated it a couple times recently (since we've been shopping/buying DVC since December and have been very interested in price trends...especially lately with ROFR monkey buying back so much).  Mac TLC is the one doing all the hard work keeping this info going (he has been for a while).  I agree it is very helpful to buyers and sellers.


----------



## kenly777

Interesting that it is so quiet today. TTS says 47 of their customers passed today and were all notified.


----------



## zgirlz

Posted on another thread also, we were one of those who passed, can't close till June and no points till 2014, but we plan on borrowing so we can go in Jan. our contract was 225 SSR $65 pt. Jun UY. It was our third try, now plan on looking for another smaller contract, 160 pts or so and wait to find a better price. I have seen some great deals go to members on this site and know they can be had. I do want to thank all of you who have participated on these sites I learned very much from all of. Please continue sharing your knowledge there are many on here who appreciate learning from you, I know I will continue to read and learn, thanks to all of you!


----------



## kenly777

Congratulations zgirlz!


----------



## fordchevyguy

I sold a 60 point Vero April contract for $55 with 2 points in 2013 and 60 going forward.    Passed ROFR yesterday, I am not sure the date it was sent to Disney.   

FYI.. I sold through TTS and had multiple offers first day and sold for asking price.  


thanks.    tgs


----------



## MasonDuo

I'm gonna have to agree with Kenly777 - it's awefully quiet here being that TSS states 47 people passed yesterday.  Is anyone near the end of their wait?  I'm on day 28 and was really surprised I didn't hear anything yesterday (either way).  Starting to get a little nutty.


----------



## automaticsoap

kenly777 said:


> Interesting that it is so quiet today. TTS says 47 of their customers passed today and were all notified.



I think this just demonstrates that many DVC owners aren't active on this board.


----------



## kenly777

automaticsoap said:


> I think this just demonstrates that many DVC owners aren't active on this board.



I guess so, but we usually hear from at least a few.


----------



## theguda

I just sent my docs and deposit back to TSS today!!!  A little clarification on the contract:

160 pts, Dec UW, BWV

$10,880 price / $68 per pt
+ $642 (110 points coming 12/2013, seller borrowed 50 pts from 2013)
$11,522 TOTAL

The contract includes 100 banked points from 2012 paid by the seller.  My 2013 trip is already booked so I won't need points until 2014.  So on 12/1/2013 I'll have 210 points....my 2014 trip will cost 64 points...leaving me with a surplus of 146 points which I'll rent.  If I get $12 per point I'll recoup $1752...effectively making the cost of the contract $9770 or $61 per point.

Speaking of renting...I bet people will pay more than $12 to someone who can book BWV (or BC) 11 months out and get them a room during F&W.


----------



## Dvc CA

I passed!  Submitted 4/4, passed 4/30.  VGC, 160pts, Jun UY, $105/pt, 38 pts banked from 2012, but only 13 pts available for 2013.


----------



## lovin'fl

Updated page 142.


----------



## lchute1158

Passed!


I passed on my HHI 30 points.  

$46 pp.  buyer pays closing.  Seller pays mf.  30 points available 2013 on...June uy.

Submitted 4/08. Passed 4/30.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> Passed!
> 
> 
> I passed on my HHI 30 points.
> 
> $46 pp.  buyer pays closing.  Seller pays mf.  30 points available 2013 on...June uy.
> 
> Submitted 4/08. Passed 4/30.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Well, my $60/point should definitely pass...woo hoo!!  Congrats!!!

Updated.


----------



## gncntry

200 points, BCV
March UY
$78/pt

Sent to Disney on 4/9/13
Disney waived ROFR on 4/30/13


----------



## collections

gncntry said:


> 200 points, BCV
> March UY
> $78/pt
> 
> Sent to Disney on 4/9/13
> Disney waived ROFR on 4/30/13



Congrats! That gives me hope that I will hear soon. My BCV contract was sent to Disney on the 11th. I was thinking I wouldn't hear until next week but maybe it will be sooner.


----------



## gncntry

collections said:


> Congrats! That gives me hope that I will hear soon. My BCV contract was sent to Disney on the 11th. I was thinking I wouldn't hear until next week but maybe it will be sooner.




I emailed Fidelity and asked them whether they had heard anything.  I don't know when I would have heard if I didn't do that.


----------



## suyama

We're still waiting to hear back too.  Our VWL contract was submitted 4/5.  Will hopefully hear sometime this week.


----------



## MasonDuo

Hang in there all of you still waiting....I'm on day *28* for our BWV contract.  I contacted TSS today and they inquired about the contract and were told by DVC that we'd receive a response by 5/14.  Not to happy today.


----------



## NoleFan

gncntry said:


> 200 points, BCV
> March UY
> $78/pt
> 
> Sent to Disney on 4/9/13
> Disney waived ROFR on 4/30/13



Wow, that was fast! Congrats!


----------



## lovin'fl

MasonDuo said:


> Hang in there all of you still waiting....I'm on day *28* for our BWV contract.  I contacted TSS today and they inquired about the contract and were told by DVC that we'd receive a response by 5/14.  Not to happy today.



What...that's crazy!  Sorry to hear that!

Page 142 updated.


----------



## Gizmo1951

Got an email yesterday that we closed 4/29 that was quick only 5 days from when we passed ROFR
Great Service Timeshare Store & Magic Vacation Title

Also forgot to add contract was Oct UY





Gizmo1951 said:


> TTS notified us we passed ROFR on 4/24th
> VB=Submitted on 3/25th,- $51 point-50 points, All points for 2013, 2014 & forward
> Buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing Fees


----------



## melissac

Thumper4me said:


> I contacted the Title Company today and was told that the seller has until May 15th to return the documents according to the contract.  My contract reads that it will be closed on or before 5/15/13. The Title Company did phone the seller to try to move the process along.  Why would you want to wait for another month to receive your money.
> 
> Only a few more weeks to wait but it doesn't look like I will get into Disney's system until the end of May at this rate.



I contacted the title company today and no documents recieved from buyer yet. Was hoping buyer wanted to get in system quick like most of you. Nancy from *** has been great at answering my emails quickly.  I'm probably driving her nuts.  I'm such a nervous nellie about this.  I would be happy if they had recieved the documents and money.  If this falls apart so will our vacation home that closes on May 31st  Send some pixie dust that buyer sends doc and money soon.


----------



## suyama

suyama said:


> We hope to hear next week regarding our VWL 220 dec uy contract.  39 2012 points and all going forward.  $63/pt.  Submitted for ROFR April 4.  Wish us luck!



We passed!  Just found out!  We're so excited!


----------



## melissac

2 previous post I wrote how nervous I was, well in that time Nancy from *** had everything started out and hopefully will be closing this week.  SIGH of relief.  Thanks TTS and ***(Nancy)


----------



## MasonDuo

Suyama - what broker did you go through?  And congrats


----------



## NoleFan

suyama said:


> We passed!  Just found out!  We're so excited!



Great contract & price! Congrats!


----------



## suyama

MasonDuo said:


> Suyama - what broker did you go through?  And congrats



We're working with resales dvc.   They've been great!


----------



## suyama

[quote=


----------



## thptrek

Those that are following my BLT deal, we closed on April 26. Just waiting to get into the dvc system and make our first reservation.


----------



## nabi

melissac said:


> I contacted the title company today and no documents recieved from buyer yet. Was hoping buyer wanted to get in system quick like most of you. Nancy from *** has been great at answering my emails quickly.  I'm probably driving her nuts.  I'm such a nervous nellie about this.  I would be happy if they had recieved the documents and money.  If this falls apart so will our vacation home that closes on May 31st  Send some pixie dust that buyer sends doc and money soon.



Nancy's great! I'll second her superb service!


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> I contacted the title company today and no documents recieved from buyer yet. Was hoping buyer wanted to get in system quick like most of you. Nancy from *** has been great at answering my emails quickly.  I'm probably driving her nuts.  I'm such a nervous nellie about this.  I would be happy if they had recieved the documents and money.  If this falls apart so will our vacation home that closes on May 31st  Send some pixie dust that buyer sends doc and money soon.



Good luck got my finger crossed for you!  We closed on 4/24 (seller) and waiting for the money but the email said "once the points have been transferred by Disney the funds will be sent"  The points are still sitting in my account! grrr
We sold a contract a few years ago and I got the email on Thursday we closed and the check was in the mail box on Monday! The points did not leave our account for at least another week after that!  I will keep you posted.


----------



## kenspidey

kenspidey said:


> Here I go again. This time Vero Beach
> 
> $38 per point 150 points Sept UY 2013 133 points all points forward Buyer pays Maint on 133 points and closing.
> 
> Hopefully better luck with ROFR this time. Timing was horrible on BWV last time.



Just notified that I passed ROFR .... Awesome


----------



## disneysled

kenspidey said:


> Just notified that I passed ROFR .... Awesome



Congrats!! Is this your first contract? Gives me hopes for our 3rd attempt at VB - last one sent over on 4/18


----------



## elcid3

kenspidey said:


> Just notified that I passed ROFR .... Awesome



congrats!  i'm still waiting on my VB contract that was submitted 4/4.

I emailed Fidelity to check in.  which broker did you use?


----------



## melissac

dbs1228 said:


> Good luck got my finger crossed for you!  We closed on 4/24 (seller) and waiting for the money but the email said "once the points have been transferred by Disney the funds will be sent"  The points are still sitting in my account! grrr
> We sold a contract a few years ago and I got the email on Thursday we closed and the check was in the mail box on Monday! The points did not leave our account for at least another week after that!  I will keep you posted.



Did you use the same title companies both times? Who did you use?


----------



## kenspidey

elcid3 said:


> congrats!  i'm still waiting on my VB contract that was submitted 4/4.
> 
> I emailed Fidelity to check in.  which broker did you use?



The broker I can't say here


----------



## TigBaby

So excited! My contract was submitted on April 9, and passed today (4/30). This is for BLT, 250 points, Aug UY, $85/pt, 60 pts banked from 2012, and all 2013 and 2014 points available.  Yeah!


----------



## kenspidey

disneysled said:


> Congrats!! Is this your first contract? Gives me hopes for our 3rd attempt at VB - last one sent over on 4/18



2nd one ... First one is at OKW ...I want 3 but I might have to wait until it calms down a little.


----------



## kenspidey

elcid3 said:


> congrats!  i'm still waiting on my VB contract that was submitted 4/4.
> 
> I emailed Fidelity to check in.  which broker did you use?



Mine went in the 5th. You should be hearing soon. Good Luck.


----------



## dbs1228

TigBaby said:


> So excited! My contract was submitted on April 9, and passed today (4/30). This is for BLT, 250 points, Aug UY, $85/pt, 60 pts banked from 2012, and all 2013 and 2014 points available.  Yeah!



Good for you yea!  This is the contract I want since it is my UY!  Congrats!


----------



## DougEMG

TigBaby said:


> So excited! My contract was submitted on April 9, and passed today (4/30). This is for BLT, 250 points, Aug UY, $85/pt, 60 pts banked from 2012, and all 2013 and 2014 points available.  Yeah!



Congrats


----------



## cm8

bman388 said:


> Hey Lovin'fl, you can add ours..
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 250 pts
> 16 banked points from 2012 avail Aug 2013, 250 pts 2014
> $50/pt
> Buyer pays closing.  MF covered by seller for 2013
> Submitted for ROFR on 4/23


Good luck

Congrats on all who recently passed  
Welcome Home to the following
lchute1158
zgirlz
Dvc CA
gncntry
Gizmo1951
suyama
thptrek
kenspidey
TigBaby




fordchevyguy said:


> I sold a 60 point Vero April contract for $55 with 2 points in 2013 and 60 going forward.    Passed ROFR yesterday, I am not sure the date it was sent to Disney.


I hope you close as fast as I did 



MasonDuo said:


> Hang in there all of you still waiting....I'm on day *28* for our BWV contract.  I contacted TSS today and they inquired about the contract and were told by DVC that we'd receive a response by 5/14.  Not to happy today.


 I hope all goes well 



melissac said:


> I contacted the title company today and no documents recieved from buyer yet. Was hoping buyer wanted to get in system quick like most of you. Nancy from *** has been great at answering my emails quickly.  I'm probably driving her nuts.  I'm such a nervous nellie about this.  I would be happy if they had recieved the documents and money.  If this falls apart so will our vacation home that closes on May 31st  Send some pixie dust that buyer sends doc and money soon.


Our sellers were prompt and we had extra steps as it was a foreign transaction. Good luck


----------



## ProfessorChris

250 BCV (Oct), $62, 86 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays admin fee, seller pays closing & mf (sub 4/10, passed 4/30)


----------



## collections

ProfessorChris said:


> 250 BCV (Oct), $62, 86 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays admin fee, seller pays closing & mf (sub 4/10, passed 4/30)



Congratulations! That's a great price for BCV. Looking at the ROFR list it looks like it's been months since one made it through that low.


----------



## michelleiada

ProfessorChris said:


> 250 BCV (Oct), $62, 86 banked &#146;12 pts, all &#146;13 & &#146;14 pts, buyer pays admin fee, seller pays closing & mf (sub 4/10, passed 4/30)



Wow.  That's pretty good.  We paid $68 in August of last year for 250 at BVC, loaded contract.  I would love to add on more at BCV but all of the contracts are listing for $84-$92 per point which I thinkers way too much and simply won't pay.


----------



## disfanforlife

ProfessorChris said:


> 250 BCV (Oct), $62, 86 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays admin fee, seller pays closing & mf (sub 4/10, passed 4/30)



Congrats! I was looking for one but just not that many points. We recently bought 100 at BWV - being near Epcot is wonderful! Can't wait for our first visit as owners at an Epcot resort.


----------



## lovin'fl

Updated page 142.

Lots of good news lately...me likey!!!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## lisa3635

Just had an offer accepted:

150 SSR Oct Use Year $60/point, 300 2012 points 150 2013 points.  I'm paying maintenance fees on the 2013 points only and closing costs. Fidelity.

Its in probate, but they've already started the process so hopefully it doesn't take too much longer than normal.


----------



## bman388

TigBaby said:


> So excited! My contract was submitted on April 9, and passed today (4/30). This is for BLT, 250 points, Aug UY, $85/pt, 60 pts banked from 2012, and all 2013 and 2014 points available.  Yeah!



Great Deal!  Congrats!!


----------



## theguda

disfanforlife said:
			
		

> Congrats! I was looking for one but just not that many points. We recently bought 100 at BWV - being near Epcot is wonderful! Can't wait for our first visit as owners at an Epcot resort.



This is good news.  My 160 pt BWV contract was sent to ROFR yesterday. Paying $68 with 100 banked points from 2012.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Galun

lisa3635 said:


> Just had an offer accepted:
> 
> 150 SSR Oct Use Year $60/point, 300 2012 points 150 2013 points.  I'm paying maintenance fees on the 2013 points only and closing costs. Fidelity.
> 
> Its in probate, but they've already started the process so hopefully it doesn't take too much longer than normal.



Congrats on that one.  I saw it and if it was my UY I would have made an offer on it.  If it were not in probate I think it would be at risk of ROFR at that price.


----------



## Galun

Bought another contract.

200 AKV Dec UY 188-12 200-13, $65/point.  Buyer pays 2013 mf and closing.  Fidelity.


----------



## kenspidey

fordchevyguy said:


> I sold a 60 point Vero April contract for $55 with 2 points in 2013 and 60 going forward.    Passed ROFR yesterday, I am not sure the date it was sent to Disney.
> 
> FYI.. I sold through TTS and had multiple offers first day and sold for asking price.
> 
> thanks.    tgs



Wow that's a great selling price for Vero? I just paid 38 for 150 points. I know small contracts go for more but wow. Congrats.


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> Did you use the same title companies both times? Who did you use?



Yes we did use the same title company both times and actually worked with Brenda a few years back and again this time - she is great!  I just reread the email and it says the funds can take up to 25 days to be released That is crazy!  I will keep you posted.


----------



## melissac

dbs1228 said:


> Yes we did use the same title company both times and actually worked with Brenda a few years back and again this time - she is great!  I just reread the email and it says the funds can take up to 25 days to be released That is crazy!  I will keep you posted.



I was told about 10 days(using TTS/***).  The 25 days puts me in a scare spot.  Need before May 31st.


----------



## disfanforlife

theguda said:


> This is good news.  My 160 pt BWV contract was sent to ROFR yesterday. Paying $68 with 100 banked points from 2012.  Fingers crossed!



That sounds like a great deal! We didn't have any banked points with ours. Still happy that ours went through!


----------



## bobbiwoz

My contract showed up on my member page yesterday, so I know it was added to my original membership, but still no points in the account as of this morning!  Last week DH called MS to alert them of the resale transaction.  He was told that they do check to see if the buyers were already members. We still call to be sure we've done what we can!  

This is a harder wait than waiting for ROFR!  We closed April 19!


----------



## disfanforlife

bobbiwoz said:


> My contract showed up on my member page yesterday, so I know it was added to my original membership, but still no points in the account as of this morning!
> 
> This is a harder wait than waiting for ROFR!  We closed April 19!



I am having a hard time waiting too. Especially since I want to make a reservation NOW! We closed April 24.


----------



## lisa3635

Galun said:


> Congrats on that one.  I saw it and if it was my UY I would have made an offer on it.  If it were not in probate I think it would be at risk of ROFR at that price.



I think it will probably pass ROFR, but looking at the ones that have been ROFRd, one is October so maybe not.  May I ask why it would be more likely to pass ROFR since it is in probate?  The fact that it might take a little longer to close?


----------



## Galun

lisa3635 said:


> I think it will probably pass ROFR, but looking at the ones that have been ROFRd, one is October so maybe not.  May I ask why it would be more likely to pass ROFR since it is in probate?  The fact that it might take a little longer to close?



I have read somewhere that Disney does not seem to want to deal with probate and bankruptcy court cases due to uncertainty.  But I am pretty new at this myself.


----------



## Minniesgal

melissac said:


> I was told about 10 days(using TTS/***).  The 25 days puts me in a scare spot.  Need before May 31st.



I was told it depends on Disney and how long it takes them to transfer ownership of the points because payment of funds is not due until transfer.  i would have thought you would have been ok for the 31st.


----------



## disfanforlife

bobbiwoz said:


> My contract showed up on my member page yesterday, so I know it was added to my original membership, but still no points in the account as of this morning!  Last week DH called MS to alert them of the resale transaction.  He was told that they do check to see if the buyers were already members. We still call to be sure we've done what we can!
> 
> This is a harder wait than waiting for ROFR!  We closed April 19!



Where on your home page do you see it when it shows up? Just wanting to make sure I am looking in the right place....


----------



## elcid3

Minniesgal said:


> I was told it depends on Disney and how long it takes them to transfer ownership of the points because payment of funds is not due until transfer.  i would have thought you would have been ok for the 31st.



Not the exact same situation, but I had an issue where a month had gone by and the soon-to-expire points still hadn't been transferred to my account.  I emailed the closing company and explained the situation and they were able to essentially ask for a favor and the points were loaded the next day.  This was at the beginning of April and DVC told the broker they had about a backlog of 100 contracts to enter into the system.


----------



## elcid3

not really surprised but Disney just exercised ROFR.  the only annoying part was they got my hopes up and did it on day 28




elcid3 said:


> Submitted to DVC on 4/4/13...
> 
> 
> VB August UY.  240 points.  2012 - 240 points (banked). 2013 - 240 points.  $34 per point. buyer pays closing/Fidelity admin fee.  seller pays maintenance.
> 
> 
> my guess is the mouse will ROFR this one but we'll see...


----------



## cm8

elcid3 said:


> not really surprised but Disney just exercised ROFR.  the only annoying part was they got my hopes up and did it on day 28



I'm so sorry, Wow Keep trying Here's to a future win for you


----------



## lovin'fl

elcid3 said:


> not really surprised but Disney just exercised ROFR.  the only annoying part was they got my hopes up and did it on day 28



Ooh...sorry.  They really made you wait that out...geesh!  

Updated page 142.


----------



## melissac

*CLOSED*  now we wait for payment.

Here is timeline:
(we are sellers)
March 5th Listed- 250SSR Oct 30 pts 2013 and 250 2014 forward $63/pt
March 15 Offer accepted $61/pt
March 18 Sent to ROFR
April 15 Passed ROFR
April 18 Closing Docs received
April 22 Our Closing docs sent and received
April 30 Closing Docs and payment received from Buyer
May 2nd CLOSED

Hope DVC loads them qucikly so we can get payment  Did pay the extra to have overnighted


----------



## bobbiwoz

disfanforlife said:


> Where on your home page do you see it when it shows up? Just wanting to make sure I am looking in the right place....



It becomes a _______.XX number when I go to the "vacation point" page.  I click on it for "details" and it tells 0 points available, 0 points used, 0s all down.  For 2014, 2015, 2016 it also shows 0 points available down the line for all of them.  Yet, my total points went up from 1272, to 1372


----------



## dbs1228

bobbiwoz said:


> It becomes a _______.XX number when I go to the "vacation point" page.  I click on it for "details" and it tells 0 points available, 0 points used, 0s all down.  For 2014, 2015, 2016 it also shows 0 points available down the line for all of them.  Yet, my total points went up from 1272, to 1372



This happened to me a few years ago and with in a day or two the points were loaded - in my case the points were loaded incorrectly!  I called MS and was told that maybe I did not buy the points I thought I was buying and basically nothing they can do.  Called TSS and it was fixed with in 24 hours - TSS returned my call with in a half hour to say it would be fixed and it was.


----------



## disfanforlife

bobbiwoz said:


> It becomes a _______.XX number when I go to the "vacation point" page.  I click on it for "details" and it tells 0 points available, 0 points used, 0s all down.  For 2014, 2015, 2016 it also shows 0 points available down the line for all of them.  Yet, my total points went up from 1272, to 1372



You have bought resale before right? Is this unusual or taking longer than in the past?


----------



## ryanl81

SSR FEB UY. 300 points. No 2013 points 300 for 2014 $55 per point. seller pays closing and 2013 maintenance.

Wish me luck


----------



## bobbiwoz

disfanforlife said:


> You have bought resale before right? Is this unusual or taking longer than in the past?



It took a day or two longer this time.  I was able to use the points 9 business days after closing this time.  I do think it was more like 5-7 in the past.


----------



## lchute1158

ryanl81 said:
			
		

> SSR FEB UY. 300 points. No 2013 points 300 for 2014 $55 per point. seller pays closing and 2013 maintenance.
> 
> Wish me luck



Luck


----------



## MasonDuo

Hi All,

Still waiting at Day 31.  

I'm glad to see some contracts going through recently though - gives me hope.  Keep the good news coming you all.  
Happy Friday!


----------



## bman388

ryanl81 said:


> SSR FEB UY. 300 points. No 2013 points 300 for 2014 $55 per point. seller pays closing and 2013 maintenance.
> 
> Wish me luck



Good Luck!!!


----------



## Thumper4me

melissac said:


> *CLOSED*  now we wait for payment.
> 
> Here is timeline:
> (we are sellers)
> March 5th Listed- 250SSR Oct 30 pts 2013 and 250 2014 forward $63/pt
> March 15 Offer accepted $61/pt
> March 18 Sent to ROFR
> April 15 Passed ROFR
> April 18 Closing Docs received
> April 22 Our Closing docs sent and received
> April 30 Closing Docs and payment received from Buyer
> May 2nd CLOSED
> 
> Hope DVC loads them qucikly so we can get payment  Did pay the extra to have overnighted



Congratulations Melissac!! 
I am the buyer and my time line is similar to yours.  I passed ROFR on April 15 as well.  I am STILL waiting on the seller to send in his paperwork!! 
So, I am still not closed almost three weeks after passing ROFR.  He has until May 15th to send the paperwork in.  If he is late, I am tempted to Void the contract.  This has been very frustrating!!

Kelly


----------



## lovin'fl

ryanl81 said:


> SSR FEB UY. 300 points. No 2013 points 300 for 2014 $55 per point. seller pays closing and 2013 maintenance.
> 
> Wish me luck



Good luck!!!

Updated all on page 142.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi all! 

I have been stalking this page for a while, but now I have a good reason to post! 

We made an offer that was accepted for VWL yesterday! I am so excited!!! I am nervous because I know that the waitlist through Disney for VWL is pretty long, so I am extra nervous about ROFR. I guess we'll see.

This is the first time that we have ever found a contract that worked for us, so it was my first offer and I am not sure what to expect as far as a timeline now. 

I am going to send back the contract tomorrow, so at that point how long does it generally take to hear if you have been ROFR'd?

ETA: It was 2 seperate contracts for VWL. 1 for 25 points, and 1 for 100 points. Dec use year. All 2013 points available, buyer pays closing costs and splits MF's with the seller. $79pp


----------



## ryanl81

Good luck!!


----------



## NoleFan

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been stalking this page for a while, but now I have a good reason to post!
> 
> We made an offer that was accepted for VWL yesterday! I am so excited!!! I am nervous because I know that the waitlist through Disney for VWL is pretty long, so I am extra nervous about ROFR. I guess we'll see.
> 
> This is the first time that we have ever found a contract that worked for us, so it was my first offer and I am not sure what to expect as far as a timeline now.
> 
> I am going to send back the contract tomorrow, so at that point how long does it generally take to hear if you have been ROFR'd?
> 
> ETA: It was 2 seperate contracts for VWL. 1 for 25 points, and 1 for 100 points. Dec use year. All 2013 points available, buyer pays closing costs and splits MF's with the seller. $79pp



Disney has 30 days to decide.


----------



## rusafee1183

NoleFan said:


> Disney has 30 days to decide.



Thank you! We haven't even submitted the contract yet, so I still have a while to wait. Now I understand why everyone's nerves are shot at the end of this process.


----------



## Nabas

Our 2nd contract was sent to Disney on 4/29. Details:

Nabas--- 160 AKV (Dec), $60, all '13 & '14 pts


----------



## zgirlz

We have agreed to a contract with the seller, full price $62 per pt. 150 SSR, same use year as our other contract. 100 pts. 2011, banked,150 2012 banked, 150 from then on. My question is the 2011 pts have to be used by the 31st of this month correct? I know we will loose them but is that a flag for Disney for ROFR, as they could use them prior to that date? It has not been submitted yet, still waiting for paperwork from sellers. Or would they be of no use to Disney either?


----------



## Countryrunner262

We just had our offer accepted for SSR. 150 pts UY June. 150 banked, 150 '13 & 14 for $69 per point. I'm nervous about making it through ROFR.  I called direct and SSR was only on a week to two wait list. Does anyone know how SSR has been going as far as making it through ROFR?  Was hoping this process would go faster than they said, but not looking promising.

Now, we wait........


----------



## ryanl81

Countryrunner262 said:


> We just had our offer accepted for SSR. 150 pts UY June. 150 banked, 150 '13 & 14 for $69 per point. I'm nervous about making it through ROFR.  I called direct and SSR was only on a week to two wait list. Does anyone know how SSR has been going as far as making it through ROFR?  Was hoping this process would go faster than they said, but not looking promising.
> 
> Now, we wait........



Good luck!! Check out page 142 of this thread!


----------



## lovin'fl

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been stalking this page for a while, but now I have a good reason to post!
> 
> We made an offer that was accepted for VWL yesterday! I am so excited!!! I am nervous because I know that the waitlist through Disney for VWL is pretty long, so I am extra nervous about ROFR. I guess we'll see.
> 
> This is the first time that we have ever found a contract that worked for us, so it was my first offer and I am not sure what to expect as far as a timeline now.
> 
> I am going to send back the contract tomorrow, so at that point how long does it generally take to hear if you have been ROFR'd?
> 
> ETA: It was 2 seperate contracts for VWL. 1 for 25 points, and 1 for 100 points. Dec use year. All 2013 points available, buyer pays closing costs and splits MF's with the seller. $79pp





zgirlz said:


> We have agreed to a contract with the seller, full price $62 per pt. 150 SSR, same use year as our other contract. 100 pts. 2011, banked,150 2012 banked, 150 from then on. My question is the 2011 pts have to be used by the 31st of this month correct? I know we will loose them but is that a flag for Disney for ROFR, as they could use them prior to that date? It has not been submitted yet, still waiting for paperwork from sellers. Or would they be of no use to Disney either?





Countryrunner262 said:


> We just had our offer accepted for SSR. 150 pts UY June. 150 banked, 150 '13 & 14 for $69 per point. I'm nervous about making it through ROFR.  I called direct and SSR was only on a week to two wait list. Does anyone know how SSR has been going as far as making it through ROFR?  Was hoping this process would go faster than they said, but not looking promising.
> 
> Now, we wait........



Got you guys down on page 142....just let us know the date it goes to ROFR.  Good luck!



Nabas said:


> Our 2nd contract was sent to Disney on 4/29. Details:
> 
> Nabas--- 160 AKV (Dec), $60, all '13 & '14 pts



Good luck!
Updated page 142.


----------



## Silver19

For the few of you who were anxiously awaiting ROFR at the same time I was, my points were loaded this morning and I was able to get the coveted BWV 1BR Standard View for my preferred nine night stay in January.   

Closed April 23, points loaded May 6.


----------



## Pirate Granny

VWL 150 Devcember; $70    50 2012 points and all 2013.   Buyer paying membership fees and closing costs.  Sent ROFR 4-4, passed ROFR 4-30!


----------



## dbs1228

Silver19 said:


> For the few of you who were anxiously awaiting ROFR at the same time I was, my points were loaded this morning and I was able to get the coveted BWV 1BR Standard View for my preferred nine night stay in January.
> 
> Closed April 23, points loaded May 6.



That's encouraging we closed (seller) on April 24 and still the points sit in my account and no check has been sent


----------



## Countryrunner262

ryanl81 said:


> Good luck!! Check out page 142 of this thread!




We emailed back our signed contract on 5/4/13.  Our deposit check and actual signed contract are being sent out in the mail today.


----------



## disfanforlife

Silver19 said:


> For the few of you who were anxiously awaiting ROFR at the same time I was, my points were loaded this morning and I was able to get the coveted BWV 1BR Standard View for my preferred nine night stay in January.
> 
> Closed April 23, points loaded May 6.



Yeah, great news!!!! We closed April 24, just saw BWV listed under my membership today - but the points are not loaded yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## collections

collections said:


> Contract sent to Disney on 4-11.
> 
> 150 points BCV, $74/pt, Dec UY, 52 2012 points, 150 2013 points, buyer pays MF, closing costs and admin fee.



I just got an e-mail from Sharon at Fidelity. My contract passed ROFR!!


----------



## networktek

can you please add us to the list Just got the call from Fidelity 
we passed ROFR AKV 170pt Dec uy full 2013 & 2014 buyer pays closing fees
contract went into Disney on April 13,2013 passed May 6, 2013
just waiting for closing documents.


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats on those passing today!
Updated page 142.


----------



## NoleFan

collections said:


> I just got an e-mail from Sharon at Fidelity. My contract passed ROFR!!



Congrats!!! LOVE seeing BCV pass through ROFR. I am hoping for good news as well on my BCV contract !!


----------



## rusafee1183

lovin'fl said:


> Got you guys down on page 142....just let us know the date it goes to ROFR.  Good luck!



I sent back my signed contract today, and received the sellers signed contract. The broker told me it would be sent to ROFR today! Wish me luck!!! 

I am kicking myself a bit, and think I was a little overzealous with my offer. I offered full price, and am now seeing that I may have had some wiggle room after looking at what others got their contracts for.  

The problem was that the last 3-4 contracts I was interested in, we lost within minutes of another buyer (with a full price offer) so I was determined to not have it happen again. 

I think we overshot it a bit, but *maybe* this means we will have a better chance at passing. 

Let's just go with that so I don't hate myself too much for being too impulsive


----------



## NoleFan

rusafee1183 said:


> I sent back my signed contract today, and received the sellers signed contract. The broker told me it would be sent to ROFR today! Wish me luck!!!
> 
> I am kicking myself a bit, and think I was a little overzealous with my offer. I offered full price, and am now seeing that I may have had some wiggle room after looking at what others got their contracts for.
> 
> The problem was that the last 3-4 contracts I was interested in, we lost within minutes of another buyer (with a full price offer) so I was determined to not have it happen again.
> 
> I think we overshot it a bit, but *maybe* this means we will have a better chance at passing.
> 
> Let's just go with that so I don't hate myself too much for being too impulsive



Prices have changed a lot especially in the last month or so. Remember something that passed recently was submitted around 30 days ago when prices were lower. Even if you submitted an offer of a few dollars less on a 125 point contract, the cost differential is not very much. Full price offer vs. direct pricing is significant. If you got a contract you are happy with & it passes ROFR, be happy with that & enjoy using the points.


----------



## lorie13

lorie13 said:


> Contract sent to Disney today.
> 
> 150 BWV, $78/pt, Dec UY, all 2011, 2012, 2013 points, buyer pays MF and closing costs.



Just received email notification from the TSS, we made it through.  Sent to Disney on the 11th of April, passed on the 6th of May. Yippee!  I know the price is higher (but no where near what Disney would sell it for), but it is fully loaded and we are excited. We now own AKV 270 points purchased directly from Disney in 2008 and BWV 150 points. Thinking about adding BCV and or BLT. 

I would like to express my gratitude for all who contribute to this thread. The eduction was priceless. 

Lorie


----------



## rusafee1183

NoleFan said:


> Prices have changed a lot especially in the last month or so. Remember something that passed recently was submitted around 30 days ago when prices were lower. Even if you submitted an offer of a few dollars less on a 125 point contract, the cost differential is not very much. Full price offer vs. direct pricing is significant. If you got a contract you are happy with & it passes ROFR, be happy with that & enjoy using the points.



      

Considering that I was on the waitlist with Disney for a contract HALF this size for just a little bit less, you're totally right! 

Thank you, I feel so much better about it! 

Now, the waiting game begins....


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Just found out  from the TSS that Disney Waived ROFR   

BWV  77 banked 2012 pts. June UY 150pt Contract! $73 per pt
Buyer pays Main. Fees & Closing Costs.

Timeline:

4/11 put in offer/seller countered

4/12 accepted counter
       signed contract & mailed deposit

4/15 Contract was sent to Disney

5/06 Disney waived ROFR!!!!!!!!!   

We cannot wait to take our first trip "Home"!


----------



## Countryrunner262

Countryrunner262 said:


> We just had our offer accepted for SSR. 150 pts UY June. 150 banked, 150 '13 & 14 for $69 per point. I'm nervous about making it through ROFR.  I called direct and SSR was only on a week to two wait list. Does anyone know how SSR has been going as far as making it through ROFR?  Was hoping this process would go faster than they said, but not looking promising.
> 
> Now, we wait........



I just received an email from TSS that our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR today!  Wish us luck!  

5/4/13-submitted offer (accepted)-emailed back signed contract
5/6/13-mailed in deposit and signed contract
5/6/13-TSS emailed me saying they sent contract to Disney for ROFR

Now, the waiting game!


----------



## rusafee1183

Countryrunner262 said:


> I just received an email from TSS that our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR today!  Wish us luck!
> 
> 5/4/13-submitted offer (accepted)-emailed back signed contract
> 5/6/13-mailed in deposit and signed contract
> 5/6/13-TSS emailed me saying they sent contract to Disney for ROFR
> 
> Now, the waiting game!



Good luck!  

We're right there with you! Ours was sent over today too.


----------



## ELMC

rusafee1183 said:


> I sent back my signed contract today, and received the sellers signed contract. The broker told me it would be sent to ROFR today! Wish me luck!!!
> 
> I am kicking myself a bit, and think I was a little overzealous with my offer. I offered full price, and am now seeing that I may have had some wiggle room after looking at what others got their contracts for.
> 
> The problem was that the last 3-4 contracts I was interested in, we lost within minutes of another buyer (with a full price offer) so I was determined to not have it happen again.
> 
> I think we overshot it a bit, but *maybe* this means we will have a better chance at passing.
> 
> Let's just go with that so I don't hate myself too much for being too impulsive



I've said it before, and it definitely applies here.  Only one person can get the best deal.  Everyone else overpays.    Enjoy your points and compare your contract to what you would have paid direct.  It looks much better now, doesn't it?


----------



## agie65

VB, mar-uy, 270 pts, $38pp, sub 4/9 waived 5/6, 15-2012 bank pts, 2013 on full pts.

AKL, oct-uy, 250 pts, $65pp, sub 4/11 waived 5/6, 333-2012 bank pts, 2013 on full pts.

Buyer pays mf and closing on both.

TSS broker on both contract, waiting for another 10 contracts.


----------



## rusafee1183

ELMC said:


> I've said it before, and it definitely applies here.  Only one person can get the best deal.  Everyone else overpays.    Enjoy your points and compare your contract to what you would have paid direct.  It looks much better now, doesn't it?



Sure does  I had planned on staying on the waitlist - but I was thinking about what you said and also, I have grown attached to this price and I think I would be bitter having to pay Disney prices again. 

So, either way I am going to take myself off and we'll see what happens!!


----------



## DaveD

I just emailed my broker today, day 23, to check in on our ROFR for our pending 219 point, BWV.

And much to my surprise he replied:

Congratulations! Disney has approved the sale and purchase of your contract (passed ROFR). Around the third week in November,  you will receive your final documents for closing. We will notify you at that time with instructions. Stay tuned!  Jaki/Kevin/****/Kristen

Yes it's an extended closing which is fine for us.

We are very excited!  This was our second attempt.

Best of luck to all those waiting!

Dave


----------



## disneysled

TSS broker on both contract, waiting for another 10 contracts.[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your passed contracts! I'm confused though on the last part of this -- you still have 10 additional contracts in rofr?


----------



## NoleFan

rusafee1183 said:


> Sure does  I had planned on staying on the waitlist - but I was thinking about what you said and also, I have grown attached to this price and I think I would be bitter having to pay Disney prices again.
> 
> So, either way I am going to take myself off and we'll see what happens!!



Absolutely! Plus, if you lost the contract to another offer over a nominal amount, you would be kicking yourself for not offering full price from the beginning. Tough market to find everyone's perfect contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

We are paying full asking price ($60) on our HH points too.  It was 50 points with my Aug UY...I wanted to be sure we go it.  Since it was stripped, we asked them to pay 2013 MF and all of the closing costs and they did agree to pay 1/2 of the closing costs...we were happy with that as it's better than paying the $115 direct price.  

Congrats everyone!
Updated page 142.


----------



## MickeyFan612

agie65 said:


> VB, mar-uy, 270 pts, $38pp, sub 4/9 waived 5/6, 15-2012 bank pts, 2013 on full pts.
> 
> AKL, oct-uy, 250 pts, $65pp, sub 4/11 waived 5/6, 333-2012 bank pts, 2013 on full pts.
> 
> Buyer pays mf and closing on both.
> 
> TSS broker on both contract, waiting for another 10 contracts.



Congrats on passing-)  10 more contracts??


----------



## agie65

MickeyFan612 said:


> Congrats on passing-)  10 more contracts??



Yep, did not know when disney will step in and wanted few different resort


----------



## agie65

MickeyFan612 said:


> Congrats on passing-)  10 more contracts??



Few other resort and more points, with 3 kids always need more room, and can not wait for ROFR monkey to send me back in line.


----------



## agie65

disneysled said:


> TSS broker on both contract, waiting for another 10 contracts.



Congrats on your passed contracts! I'm confused though on the last part of this -- you still have 10 additional contracts in rofr?[/QUOTE]

Thanks and yes.


----------



## Countryrunner262

agie65 said:


> Yep, did not know when disney will step in and wanted few different resort



Do you have to pay annual dues on every contract?


----------



## nd43

Good to hear about the recent ROFR success.

Unfortunately, we submitted our BLT 300 pt Feb UY contract to Disney on 4/9 and still did not get word from Disney today.  TSS and closing company both seemed somewhat surprised while both saying Disney is always unpredictable. Apparently there is a chunk of contracts Disney held while they released multiple before and after our contract.

Closing company stated they never had a contract where Disney did not send word prior to 30 days (i.e. let the option expire).  So we have only 3 more days to wait to be their first


----------



## melissac

dbs1228 said:


> That's encouraging we closed (seller) on April 24 and still the points sit in my account and no check has been sent



If you did not hear today hopefully tomorrow.  *** company told me they only hear from Disney on Mon or Tues.  Good luck


----------



## rusafee1183

The more I am reading on the boards, the more nervous I am getting. I never really thought that this may be a bad time to buy resale because of the recent price increase of direct points. 

More people went on the waitlist to lock in the lower rate, more contracts have been getting ROFR'd lately....etc 

I think I need to stop reading. It's going to make for a very long month.


----------



## agie65

Countryrunner262 said:


> Do you have to pay annual dues on every contract?



Yes.


----------



## brhalstea

I was hoping to hear today as technically this Saturday would make day 30.  Don't have my hopes too high, but it is a little nerve wracking! Hopefully it's a good sign this far in!


----------



## DaveD

brhalstea said:


> I was hoping to hear today as technically this Saturday would make day 30.  Don't have my hopes too high, but it is a little nerve wracking! Hopefully it's a good sign this far in!




We just heard today at day 23 that we passed. Ours went in on 4/12.

So you're at about same point as us.


----------



## agie65

brhalstea said:


> I was hoping to hear today as technically this Saturday would make day 30.  Don't have my hopes too high, but it is a little nerve wracking! Hopefully it's a good sign this far in!



What I understood, Monday or Tuesday, ROFR waiver days, longer it takes, more chances of Disney stepping in.


----------



## fmer55

agie65 said:


> What I understood, Monday or Tuesday, ROFR waiver days, longer it takes, more chances of Disney stepping in.



You heard wrong, I believe, the longer the better, they like to make you wait, another resale hassle. 

Although I must say, it seems they have changed a bit the last 2 weeks I  am seeing a lot of people being notified abround the 20-24 day timeframe.


----------



## Countryrunner262

I hate when something is completely out of my control and all I can do is sit and wait. It's going to be a long coupe of weeks!  Lol. Good thing we are busy with t-ball and farming so my mind is slightly distracted. 

Good luck to all others waiting and congrats to those that passed!


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> If you did not hear today hopefully tomorrow.  *** company told me they only hear from Disney on Mon or Tues.  Good luck



Finally today I noticed the points gone from my on line account so I emailed *** this evening to see when the check will be mailed!


----------



## disneysled

brhalstea said:


> I was hoping to hear today as technically this Saturday would make day 30.  Don't have my hopes too high, but it is a little nerve wracking! Hopefully it's a good sign this far in!



We had two contracts rofr'd one on day 15 and one on day 20 - so I'd say the longer you wait the better! Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Submitted 4/10/13
> 
> SSR 150 points August UY - $55/point.  150 banked 2012 points, 150 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Buyer pays 2013 MFs and admin fee, Seller pays closing.



Found out we passed today


----------



## brhalstea

disneysled said:


> We had two contracts rofr'd one on day 15 and one on day 20 - so I'd say the longer you wait the better! Hang in there and good luck!


Sorry to hear about your ROFR's, but thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## melissac

dbs1228 said:


> Finally today I noticed the points gone from my on line account so I emailed *** this evening to see when the check will be mailed!



Please post what you hear an when you get check.  Did you pay extra for overnight mail?


----------



## MasonDuo

Getting really annoyed with DVD....day 34 has come and gone with no word on our BWV contract.  It's only 150 points - can't imagine what is taking so long.  Followed up again with TSS today and haven't heard back yet.  Last week they said by may 14th which would put us at 41 days - so confused.


----------



## kkolbusz1

MasonDuo said:


> Getting really annoyed with DVD....day 34 has come and gone with no word on our BWV contract.  It's only 150 points - can't imagine what is taking so long.  Followed up again with TSS today and haven't heard back yet.  Last week they said by may 14th which would put us at 41 days - so confused.



DId you have to sign an addendum for anything?


----------



## DaveD

fmer55 said:


> You heard wrong, I believe, the longer the better, they like to make you wait, another resale hassle.
> 
> Although I must say, it seems they have changed a bit the last 2 weeks I  am seeing a lot of people being notified abround the 20-24 day timeframe.



Yes, day 23 was today when we found out they waived it through.  

Our first contract that Disney grabbed was at day 22.


----------



## arachnib

Did you pay the full $70/pt they were asking? 



DaveD said:


> I just emailed my broker today, day 23, to check in on our ROFR for our pending 219 point, BWV.
> 
> And much to my surprise he replied:
> 
> Congratulations! Disney has approved the sale and purchase of your contract (passed ROFR). Around the third week in November,  you will receive your final documents for closing. We will notify you at that time with instructions. Stay tuned!  Jaki/Kevin/****/Kristen
> 
> Yes it's an extended closing which is fine for us.
> 
> We are very excited!  This was our second attempt.
> 
> Best of luck to all those waiting!
> 
> Dave


----------



## arachnib

WhooHOOO! Congratulations. You're one of the first BWV to be posted lately. I've been watching, as I have a contract in on BWV for $77/' on 350', w/Dec UY. 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!! It should be soon. We went on 4/17 to ROFR. (This one was submitted one month exactly from our last two BWV contracts (sub. 3/17) that didn't make it through the gauntlet.) 



Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Just found out  from the TSS that Disney Waived ROFR
> 
> BWV  77 banked 2012 pts. June UY 150pt Contract! $73 per pt
> Buyer pays Main. Fees & Closing Costs.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 4/11 put in offer/seller countered
> 
> 4/12 accepted counter
> signed contract & mailed deposit
> 
> 4/15 Contract was sent to Disney
> 
> 5/06 Disney waived ROFR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We cannot wait to take our first trip "Home"!


----------



## arachnib

Wonderful, Lorie! Congratulations. You're one of the first BWV to be posted lately. I've been watching.




lorie13 said:


> Just received email notification from the TSS, we made it through.  Sent to Disney on the 11th of April, passed on the 6th of May. Yippee!  I know the price is higher (but no where near what Disney would sell it for), but it is fully loaded and we are excited. We now own AKV 270 points purchased directly from Disney in 2008 and BWV 150 points. Thinking about adding BCV and or BLT.
> 
> I would like to express my gratitude for all who contribute to this thread. The eduction was priceless.
> 
> Lorie


----------



## 5 Mouseketeers

We closed on our SSR 320 contract on 4/26, waiting patiently for our welcome packet.  It had 250 banked points, and all of the 2013 (and beyond) points available.  Listed at $62, paid $56 with buyer paying closing and MF's.  Not sure if its the best deal, but the timing was pretty good.  We agreed on a price on 3/2, and it was sent to ROFR on 3/8...right before the price increases were announced.

We're excited and can't wait to book the first trip!


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> Please post what you hear an when you get check.  Did you pay extra for overnight mail?



No did not pay for overnight - the last contract we sold a few years ago during another crazy busy resale time I had the check with in 5 days after closing.  The contract we are trying to buy is in ROFR now so if it passes I will not need the funds for another few weeks anyway.

I will keep you posted - good luck on your payment - fingers crossed it will be soon for you!


----------



## MasonDuo

Nope didn't sign an addendum for anything.  The only other thing I can think of is if the broker isn't telling me the correct day they sent it to ROFR (4/2).  I guess I'll see how day 35 goes.


----------



## nd43

MasonDuo said:


> Getting really annoyed with DVD....day 34 has come and gone with no word on our BWV contract.  It's only 150 points - can't imagine what is taking so long.  Followed up again with TSS today and haven't heard back yet.  Last week they said by may 14th which would put us at 41 days - so confused.



Given I am on day 28, I find this confusing as well.  I was told Disney loses its ROFR after 30 days, so basically, on day 31 the contract is yours because Disney no longer has a right to take it?  You should be going to closing now and do not need to wait for Disney from my understanding?


----------



## lovin'fl

Page 142 updated.


----------



## tb1972

tb1972 said:


> We've been in the market for OKW small add on for quite some time.  We wanted the same UY as our existing contract - Dec.  Today, there was good news from ResalesbyDVC!  The original buyer backed out of a contract we bid on weeks ago.  40 pts / $70 ppt.  24 pts for 2013 and all pts forward.  We just need a small amount and this fits the criteria.



We passed ROFR.  Notified this morning right at the 30 day mark.  $70/pt for 40 pts OKW Dec. UY. 24 pts available 2013 and all pts forward.

We are hoping to get the pts added quickly so we plan an anniversary trip this Fall.


----------



## moreisgood

nd43 said:


> Given I am on day 28, I find this confusing as well.  I was told Disney loses its ROFR after 30 days, so basically, on day 31 the contract is yours because Disney no longer has a right to take it?  You should be going to closing now and do not need to wait for Disney from my understanding?



I believe you are correct.  The company has 30 days to make a decision, and then their opportunity is over.  I am a real estate agent, and that's how it works on a condo situation where a Right of First Refusal exists.  

Unless the resale company is telling you the wrong day.


----------



## Countryrunner262

I'm sure this has been previously discussed, but does Disney handle ROFR on certain days of the week?  Just curious if it was a week thing, or more frequently. We just went into ROFR yesterday, so I know I have awhile, just curious.


----------



## lovin'fl

Countryrunner262 said:


> I'm sure this has been previously discussed, but does Disney handle ROFR on certain days of the week?  Just curious if it was a week thing, or more frequently. We just went into ROFR yesterday, so I know I have awhile, just curious.



Mostly folks hear on Tuesdays...but could be Mon or Wed as well.


----------



## z28wiz

VERO BEACH 150 point AUG UY, all points available from 2013 on, 36 ppt seller pays 2013 dues & buyer pays closing submitted to ROFR 5/4/2013

WL 28 Point contract AUG UY 87 ppt 53 points available for 2012, 25 are banked points that will expire 7/31/13. 2013 on all points, buyer pays closing, 2013 dues and 195 fee. Submitted to ROFR 04/30/2013

OKW 25 Pt AUG UY EXTENDED CONTRACT 80 ppt no 2013 points, all points 2014 forward. Buyer paying closing. Submitted to ROFR 4/26/2013

OKW 30 PT AUG UY EXTENDED CONTRACT 80 ppt no 2013 points, all points 2014 forward. No closing costs since combined with above in one contract. Submitted to ROFR 4/26/2013

BWV 30 PT DEC UY 78 ppt 22 2013 points, all points going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. Submitted to ROFR 4/27/2013


----------



## lovin'fl

z28wiz said:


> VERO BEACH 150 point AUG UY, all points available from 2013 on, 36 ppt seller pays 2013 dues & buyer pays closing submitted to ROFR 5/4/2013
> 
> WL 28 Point contract AUG UY 87 ppt 53 points available for 2012, 25 are banked points that will expire 7/31/13. 2013 on all points, buyer pays closing, 2013 dues and 195 fee. Submitted to ROFR 04/30/2013
> 
> OKW 25 Pt AUG UY EXTENDED CONTRACT 80 ppt no 2013 points, all points 2014 forward. Buyer paying closing. Submitted to ROFR 4/26/2013
> 
> OKW 30 PT AUG UY EXTENDED CONTRACT 80 ppt no 2013 points, all points 2014 forward. No closing costs since combined with above in one contract. Submitted to ROFR 4/26/2013
> 
> BWV 30 PT DEC UY 78 ppt 22 2013 points, all points going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. Submitted to ROFR 4/27/2013



You've been busy!  Good luck with ROFR!!

Updated page 142.


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> Please post what you hear an when you get check.  Did you pay extra for overnight mail?



Got an email back from *** (Brenda is great btw) and she said Disney notified them yesterday and the check was mailed hopefully by Thursday it should be here.


----------



## disfanforlife

My BWV points were loaded this afternoon and I made our first reservation for MARCH 2014! Thank you all for answering all of my pesky questions. VERY HAPPY NOW!


----------



## NoleFan

disfanforlife said:


> My BWV points were loaded this afternoon and I made our first reservation for MARCH 2014! Thank you all for answering all of my pesky questions. VERY HAPPY NOW!



Very exciting!! Congrats neighbor!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, I just got a new contract to sign today to send to ROFR. Apparantly, the original had an incorrect title company on it - so we had to re-sign and resubmit to ROFR. Boooo.  The first 24 hours dragged enough! Now I have to start over. 

I'm just glad it wasn't a week or something!


----------



## rusafee1183

I have a question that may be stupid, but I can't find it anywhere. This is our first time putting in an offer on a contract, so bear with me... 

I am about to send in my check tomorrow for my deposit. All contracts have been signed (again...  ) and they are being sent to Disney for ROFR. I just spoke with the broker and he said that the deposit checks are cashed immediately.... so if Disney excercises ROFR, then what? What happens to the money I put down?


----------



## z28wiz

rusafee1183 said:


> I have a question that may be stupid, but I can't find it anywhere. This is our first time putting in an offer on a contract, so bear with me...
> 
> I am about to send in my check tomorrow for my deposit. All contracts have been signed (again...  ) and they are being sent to Disney for ROFR. I just spoke with the broker and he said that the deposit checks are cashed immediately.... so if Disney excercises ROFR, then what? What happens to the money I put down?



Title company will refund you.


----------



## balletgirl2

Waiting to hear on my ROFR. Hoping it passes and Disney doesn't call tell me that my direct wait list came through while I'm waiting on this one. Otherwise I will really be back to square one.

BCV 300 PT/ $75ppt OCT UY 72 hold points, 16 Banked points from 2012,all points going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. Submitted to ROFR 5/7/2013.


----------



## automaticsoap

rusafee1183 said:


> I have a question that may be stupid, but I can't find it anywhere. This is our first time putting in an offer on a contract, so bear with me...
> 
> I am about to send in my check tomorrow for my deposit. All contracts have been signed (again...  ) and they are being sent to Disney for ROFR. I just spoke with the broker and he said that the deposit checks are cashed immediately.... so if Disney excercises ROFR, then what? What happens to the money I put down?





z28wiz said:


> Title company will refund you.



I think you can also choose to apply the deposit to another contract.


----------



## collections

NoleFan said:


> Congrats!!! LOVE seeing BCV pass through ROFR. I am hoping for good news as well on my BCV contract !!



Thanks so much NoleFan! 

What are the details of your BCV contract? I didn't see it on the ROFR "waiting" list.


----------



## NoleFan

collections said:


> Thanks so much NoleFan!
> 
> What are the details of your BCV contract? I didn't see it on the ROFR "waiting" list.



Thanks! Will post upon completion of ROFR/closing.


----------



## barrikj

On Apr 2, placed an Offer for OKW extended to 2057 and 400 points.  $68/pt with 87 banked points from 2012.  Buyer pays 2013 Annual Dues and Closing Costs.  On Apr 4, was sent to Disney for ROFR.  Apr 29, Disney waived on ROFR. Closing documents with final payment today.   Big thank you to the TimeShare Store and Magic Vacation Title! Almost there.


----------



## TravelSeeDo

We just found out that our contract passed ROFR.

Submitted to ROFR on 4/11
Passed ROFR on 5/7

BLT Feb Use Year 210 points

42 banked 2012 points
All 210 points for 2013 and beyond

$90 pp with seller paying closing costs and buyer paying 2013 dues


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats to those who passed ROFR!

page 142 updated.


----------



## DaveD

arachnib said:


> Did you pay the full $70/pt they were asking?



Yes. After our first attempt at $68 was grabbed by Disney, we decided to go with $70 on this contract.

We were fairly "confident" (as much as ROFR process allows you to be) because of the extended December closing.  But knew it could go either way. 

Broker seemed to think Disney would not be interested in putting it on their back burner for 7 months. But they still cautioned that BWV are tough to get in the current market.

So yes we offered with everything at full asking. Sure maybe I coulda and the seller woulda etc etc. But we are happy with end result and hope after points come 2/14 everything is place for a 4/14 trip.  

Plus our 219 pts are in two linked contracts of 169 and 50 which we liked.  In case we find 169 fits our needs we can move the 50 easily.

Best of luck to others in the process.


----------



## fmer55

TravelSeeDo said:


> We just found out that our contract passed ROFR.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 4/11
> Passed ROFR on 5/7
> 
> BLT Feb Use Year 210 points
> 
> 42 banked 2012 points
> All 210 points for 2013 and beyond
> 
> $90 pp with seller paying closing costs and buyer paying 2013 dues



Congrats, I am a week behind you at BLT also


----------



## theguda

DaveD said:
			
		

> Yes. After our first attempt at $68 was grabbed by Disney, we decided to go with $70 on this contract.
> 
> We were fairly "confident" (as much as ROFR process allows you to be) because of the extended December closing.  But knew it could go either way.
> 
> Broker seemed to think Disney would not be interested in putting it on their back burner for 7 months. But they still cautioned that BWV are tough to get in the current market.
> 
> So yes we offered with everything at full asking. Sure maybe I coulda and the seller woulda etc etc. But we are happy with end result and hope after points come 2/14 everything is place for a 4/14 trip.
> 
> Plus our 219 pts are in two linked contracts of 169 and 50 which we liked.  In case we find 169 fits our needs we can move the 50 easily.
> 
> Best of luck to others in the process.



Congratulations!  I'm waiting on ROFR for a 160 pt BWV contract. It has 100 banked points from 2012, Dec UY and the price is $68. I'm very curious to see what happens considering Disney took one from you at the same price per point.  Went to ROFR on 4/30. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## goofydad621

bought a contract
OKW 2042 150 points Oct UY 30 2012 points, all points forward 
buyer pays closing and admin fee and MF starting 2014 -Fidelity
submitted for ROFR 05/07/2013


----------



## disfanforlife

NoleFan said:


> Very exciting!! Congrats neighbor!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Joey7295

goofydad621 said:
			
		

> bought a contract
> OKW 2042 150 points Oct UY 30 2012 points, all points forward
> buyer pays closing and admin fee and MF starting 2014 -Fidelity
> submitted for ROFR 05/07/2013



What is the price per point?


----------



## goofydad621

Joey7295 said:


> What is the price per point?



sorry $57 pp


----------



## nd43

Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.

BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.

On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.

We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.

I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!


----------



## lovin'fl

nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!



Wow...shocked!  So sorry.  Good luck on your hunt for a new contract.

Updated page 142.


----------



## Breyean

TravelSeeDo said:


> We just found out that our contract passed ROFR.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 4/11
> Passed ROFR on 5/7
> 
> BLT Feb Use Year 210 points
> 
> 42 banked 2012 points
> All 210 points for 2013 and beyond
> 
> $90 pp with seller paying closing costs and buyer paying 2013 dues





nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!



Wow. This shows they have no pattern that we can follow.


----------



## Countryrunner262

We are still waiting on ROFR. I see there is really no pattern to what passes.  We are waiting on a 150point SSR that we got for $69pp with all points for 2012 forward. We pay all fees and closing. Is Disney more likely to pass on SSR since it's not quite as desired, or does that not matter?


----------



## NoleFan

Breyean said:


> Wow. This shows they have no pattern that we can follow.



Whoa- no kidding! I guess if they need more points for wait list or direct sales, it's better to buy back a larger contract. Ultimately, who knows??? Depends on what is needed for direct sales @ any given time. Yikes!!!!


----------



## MasonDuo

Well the ROFR monkey got us and took our contract on day 35.  When speaking with our broker yesterday he explained that (unknown to him) DVD put an addendum on the contract to extend their time for review.  Still can't understand why they couldn't have just taken it weeks ago.  

If you are wondering it was a 150 pt BWV contract Feb use year at 65 per point.


----------



## Hunclemarco

MasonDuo said:


> Well the ROFR monkey got us and took our contract on day 35.  When speaking with our broker yesterday he explained that (unknown to him) DVD put an addendum on the contract to extend their time for review.  Still can't understand why they couldn't have just taken it weeks ago.
> 
> If you are wondering it was a 150 pt BWV contract Feb use year at 65 per point.



Sorry to hear that...I wasn't aware they could put an addendum for review on a contract like that.


----------



## NoleFan

MasonDuo said:


> Well the ROFR monkey got us and took our contract on day 35.  When speaking with our broker yesterday he explained that (unknown to him) DVD put an addendum on the contract to extend their time for review.  Still can't understand why they couldn't have just taken it weeks ago.
> 
> If you are wondering it was a 150 pt BWV contract Feb use year at 65 per point.



2012 points? 2013 points?

Sorry to hear!!


----------



## scgustin

We purchased 100 points at AKL for $65 a point (Feb.) through Fidelity. 

0 points for 2013. All 100 points coming in 2014.

Buyer/Seller split closing, buyer pays Fidelity maintenance fee.

Timeline:
Contract sent to ROFR on 4/16.


----------



## lovin'fl

Sorry MasonDuo...stinks to have to wait all that time to just get ROFRd...good luck on your next one!

Updated page 142.


----------



## brhalstea

brhalstea said:


> Submitted for ROFR 4/12/2013.   Saratoga Springs  175pts/  $55     All 12 13 and 14 points.  Feb UY.
> Fingers crossed


Just got word today that we passed! Then asked to be sure if it was indeed ours and got the response that technically the seller could still back out (slim chance though)!  But for all intensive purposes we should be DVC owners!  Some specifics I left out in original post.  Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2013 mainenance fees.  Submitted 4/12 and waived 5/6 but didn't hear anything til today.


----------



## NoleFan

brhalstea said:


> Just got word today that we passed! Then asked to be sure if it was indeed ours and got the response that technically the seller could still back out (slim chance though)!  But for all intensive purposes we should be DVC owners!  Some specifics I left out in original post.  Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2013 mainenance fees.  Submitted 4/12 and waived 5/6 but didn't hear anything til today.



Wow, great pricing! Congrats!


----------



## bman388

brhalstea said:


> Just got word today that we passed! Then asked to be sure if it was indeed ours and got the response that technically the seller could still back out (slim chance though)!  But for all intensive purposes we should be DVC owners!  Some specifics I left out in original post.  Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2013 mainenance fees.  Submitted 4/12 and waived 5/6 but didn't hear anything til today.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## lchute1158

I am not sure if I posted this.. 

OKW 75 points... 64 pp seller pays closing buyer pays mf.   Submitted rofr on 5/3.


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> I am not sure if I posted this..
> 
> OKW 75 points... 64 pp seller pays closing buyer pays mf.   Submitted rofr on 5/3.



June UY?


----------



## lchute1158

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> June UY?



Oh sorry... August.


----------



## DaveD

theguda said:


> Congratulations!  I'm waiting on ROFR for a 160 pt BWV contract. It has 100 banked points from 2012, Dec UY and the price is $68. I'm very curious to see what happens considering Disney took one from you at the same price per point.  Went to ROFR on 4/30. FINGERS CROSSED!



Thanks 

And my wife corrected me and said it was 67.  They were asking 68, we offered 66 they countered at 67.  Sorry. Disney took at 67.

The one that was taken was a over month ago. It went to ROFR 4/8 and it was fully loaded BWV 150 with immediate closing.  It had banked points too from 2012 and was just too tempting for Disney to pass on.  

But keep positive. You just never know what side of the bed Mickey wakes up on.


----------



## zgirlz

brhalstea said:


> Just got word today that we passed! Then asked to be sure if it was indeed ours and got the response that technically the seller could still back out (slim chance though)!  But for all intensive purposes we should be DVC owners!  Some specifics I left out in original post.  Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2013 mainenance fees.  Submitted 4/12 and waived 5/6 but didn't hear anything til today.



Congratulation! Great price. We are waiting on an SSR 150 pts. loaded $62 per pt. just signed, not sure if it even went to ROFR yet, fingers crossed.


----------



## duck_widow

Hi,

We passed ROFR on 5/6 on our first add-on. We already own at VGC. I didn't want to jinx it, so waited until after the ROFR period before posting.

SSR AUG 210 pts, $50, 63 2012 pts (banked), 210 2013 pts, 210 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MFs, Closing and admin fee.

Our offer was accepted right in the middle of the ROFR madness last month, so at times I had little hope. I am so happy it worked out and sorry to all those that the monkey got.

Thank you to everyone that posts here for lots of great information and data!


----------



## lovin'fl

duck_widow said:


> Hi,
> 
> We passed ROFR on 5/6 on our first add-on. We already own at VGC. I didn't want to jinx it, so waited until after the ROFR period before posting.
> 
> SSR AUG 210 pts, $50, 63 2012 pts (banked), 210 2013 pts, 210 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MFs, Closing and admin fee.
> 
> Our offer was accepted right in the middle of the ROFR madness last month, so at times I had little hope. I am so happy it worked out and sorry to all those that the monkey got.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that posts here for lots of great information and data!



GREAT DEAL!!!  Congrats!

Updated page 142.


----------



## agie65

nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!



Sorry to hear that, One broker said, usually if they are not sure they will hold on till last minute and make a decision.
At this price only one thing comes in my mind is there is no right reason in any deal, whether disney will take it or not, you can just keep guessing. I think more of a business decision to keep the resale price high, so they can charge higher direct price.


----------



## fmer55

nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!



WOW, that really stinks, sorry to hear....and now I am worried where as I had no worries for the first 19 days



MasonDuo said:


> Well the ROFR monkey got us and took our contract on day 35.  When speaking with our broker yesterday he explained that (unknown to him) DVD put an addendum on the contract to extend their time for review.  Still can't understand why they couldn't have just taken it weeks ago.
> 
> If you are wondering it was a 150 pt BWV contract Feb use year at 65 per point.



It seems they can do just about anything they please, sorry this happened to you.


----------



## fmer55

TravelSeeDo said:


> We just found out that our contract passed ROFR.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 4/11
> Passed ROFR on 5/7
> 
> BLT Feb Use Year 210 points
> 
> 42 banked 2012 points
> All 210 points for 2013 and beyond
> 
> $90 pp with seller paying closing costs and buyer paying 2013 dues





nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!



So strange, look at these 2 contract side by side and the 210 pt contract is less pp and is the one that passed. Contract A had more banked points and seller paying closing. The only obvious difference is 300 pts vs. 210 points. We will never know


----------



## jimbostacks

You can add me to the list of Disney ROFR'd... lost OKW $59 fully loaded contract.  I am sure becuase it has 2012 and 2103 for Feb use year is th emain reason it was taken


----------



## lovin'fl

jimbostacks said:


> You can add me to the list of Disney ROFR'd... lost OKW $59 fully loaded contract.  I am sure becuase it has 2012 and 2103 for Feb use year is th emain reason it was taken



So sorry!  How many points was it?


----------



## jimbostacks

sorry....  240 points


----------



## DougEMG

jimbostacks said:


> You can add me to the list of Disney ROFR'd... lost OKW $59 fully loaded contract.  I am sure becuase it has 2012 and 2103 for Feb use year is th emain reason it was taken



Sorry to hear that, better luck next time.


----------



## tomandrobin

We get to join the waiting game once again. Its been a while, but we are back in the market for some more points. We are under contract and entered the ROFR process Tuesday.

SSR 250 points, $58 pp 2012-278pts, 2013-250pts, 2014-250pts.


----------



## lovin'fl

page 142 updated


----------



## nkosiek

It's been a weird week with a ton of people hearing on Monday and then not many since. I'm on 3.5 weeks and hoping to hear tomorrow. If not, next week will be interesting.


----------



## cm8

barrikj said:


> On Apr 2, placed an Offer for OKW extended to 2057 and 400 points.  $68/pt with 87 banked points from 2012.  Buyer pays 2013 Annual Dues and Closing Costs.  On Apr 4, was sent to Disney for ROFR.  Apr 29, Disney waived on ROFR. Closing documents with final payment today.   Big thank you to the TimeShare Store and Magic Vacation Title! Almost there.


Congrats 



TravelSeeDo said:


> We just found out that our contract passed ROFR.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 4/11
> Passed ROFR on 5/7
> 
> BLT Feb Use Year 210 points
> 
> 42 banked 2012 points
> All 210 points for 2013 and beyond
> 
> $90 pp with seller paying closing costs and buyer paying 2013 dues


 



nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!


I didn't see that coming either . I hope that you have better luck next go 'round 



MasonDuo said:


> Well the ROFR monkey got us and took our contract on day 35.  When speaking with our broker yesterday he explained that (unknown to him) DVD put an addendum on the contract to extend their time for review.  Still can't understand why they couldn't have just taken it weeks ago.
> 
> If you are wondering it was a 150 pt BWV contract Feb use year at 65 per point.


I've never heard of that happening before unbelievable. They must have really wanted your contract back . I hope you give it another go and score 



brhalstea said:


> Just got word today that we passed! Then asked to be sure if it was indeed ours and got the response that technically the seller could still back out (slim chance though)!  But for all intensive purposes we should be DVC owners!  Some specifics I left out in original post.  Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2013 mainenance fees.  Submitted 4/12 and waived 5/6 but didn't hear anything til today.


 Congratulations!! 



duck_widow said:


> Hi,
> 
> We passed ROFR on 5/6 on our first add-on. We already own at VGC. I didn't want to jinx it, so waited until after the ROFR period before posting.
> 
> SSR AUG 210 pts, $50, 63 2012 pts (banked), 210 2013 pts, 210 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MFs, Closing and admin fee.
> 
> Our offer was accepted right in the middle of the ROFR madness last month, so at times I had little hope. I am so happy it worked out and sorry to all those that the monkey got.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that posts here for lots of great information and data!


 Congrats on your recent purchase. I hope you enjoy it as much as you do VGC 



jimbostacks said:


> You can add me to the list of Disney ROFR'd... lost OKW $59 fully loaded contract.  I am sure becuase it has 2012 and 2103 for Feb use year is th emain reason it was taken


 Please don't give up, try again till you own one, two or three  good luck


----------



## brhalstea

nkosiek said:


> It's been a weird week with a ton of people hearing on Monday and then not many since. I'm on 3.5 weeks and hoping to hear tomorrow. If not, next week will be interesting.


I would not have heard when I did if I hadn't inquired with the closing company.  For some reason they knew Monday that it had passed but I got no correspondence.  I sent an email Wednesday morning and they told me it passed on Monday.  I don't know when I would have known had I not contacted them.  Perhaps you should give your sales agent or the closing company a call and check.  They may already know.  Just my two cents! Good luck.


----------



## Minnies Dad

Waiting on DVC, went to ROFR on 4/26.  BLT Feb 240  $80 264 (24 banked) 2013, 240 2014. Buyer pays closing and 2013 Maintenance Fees.


----------



## ryanl81

Minnies Dad said:


> Waiting on DVC, went to ROFR on 4/26.  BLT Feb 240  $80 264 (24 banked) 2013, 240 2014. Buyer pays closing and 2013 Maintenance Fees.



Nice


----------



## Mil leech

nd43 said:


> Well, I must say, we are a little shocked.
> 
> BLT 300 Pts Feb UY - We offered $90 per pt, we paid current MF, and we paid closing.  308 pts in 2013 (8 banked), 300 pts 2014.
> 
> On the 29th day of our ROFR process, Disney indicated that are taking the contract.
> 
> We are back to ground zero.  I am not sure, but I think this broke most of the "rules" people site (i.e. they typically do not take a contract late, paying closing & MF helps, paying a "fair" price helps, etc.).  We are just really surprised.
> 
> I guess you never know.  However, we are back at square one!



This makes me a little concerned, I went to ROFR on April 22nd on a 200 point BLT, feb UY, 67 2013 points and cannot close till the end of Aug at $88pp, seller pays 2013 MF. I am hoping with no real 2013 points and a late summer closing it isn't as enticing! fingers crossed!


----------



## dbs1228

Minnies Dad said:


> Waiting on DVC, went to ROFR on 4/26.  BLT Feb 240  $80 264 (24 banked) 2013, 240 2014. Buyer pays closing and 2013 Maintenance Fees.



Good luck - great deal - I hope you pass


----------



## lovin'fl

Bumping for easier updating. 


*****PASSED*****
PASSED - AKV (2057):
GoofyDad1970 --- 250 AKV (Feb), $61, 114 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 12/17, passed 1/16)
melindaPR --- 125 AKV (Jun), $55, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/16, passed 1/22)
magicmonette---160 AKL (Aug), $60, 140 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/22)
Minnies Dad --- 200 AKV (Dec), $62, 116 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ¼, passed 1/29)
MrsDisneyFanatic --- 250 AKV (Sep), $58, 70 '12 pts, all '13 pts, ??? pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/11)
shwn (seller) --- 180 AKV (Dec), $60, 63 '12 pts, 153 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/12)
lovinfl --- 100 AKV (Aug), $66, 61 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
DISbob --- 225 AKV (JUN), $56/pt, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
magicmonette---140 AKV (Dec), $60, 153 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays 1/2 closing and 2013 mf (sub 2/1, passed 3/14)
AppleDisneyDad --- 160 AKV (Oct), $65, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/12)
savannahcat --- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/12)
fortheloveofminnie --- 200 AKV (Dec), $61, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
NHTikiBeckie ---100 AKV (Dec), $65, 74 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/23, passed 3/19)
gopfans---225 AKV (Oct), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub ?? , passed 3/19)
Joey7295 ---160 AKV (Dec), $60, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/20)
bkoehl---180 AKV (Dec), $65, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays mf and seller pays closing (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
racinghank --- 180 AKV (Dec), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closgin & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/3)
Micah008 --- 50 points AKV (Jun), $72, 50 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
DisneyandRedSox --- 150 AKV (Jun), $65, 106 13 pts, all 14 pts, (sub 3/15, passed 4/9)
UFlawgator---100 AKV (Feb), $67, no points until 14, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 of closing (sub 3/12, passed 4/10)
ozzie2131---160 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
ozzie2131---25 AKV (Feb), $63, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
TinkTatoo---160 AKV (June), $68, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/23)
KBrown88---160 AKV (Jun), $57, no banked points (sub 3/27, passed 4/24)
networktek---170 AKV (Dec), $ 65, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/13, passed 5/6)
agie65---250 AKV (Oct), $65, 333 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/11, passed 5/6)
scgustin---100 AKV (Feb), $65, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub 4/16, passed 5/14)
Bobby Pic---175 AKV (Dec), $67, all 12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/14)
agie65---160 AKV (Dec), $60, all '11 points and forward, buyer pays all fees (sub 4/24, passed 5/21)
mom2princess&pirate---270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 4/25, passed 5/21)
magicmonette---160 AKV (Dec), $75, 100 '12 points and all forward, split closing costs (sub 4/27, passed 5/16)
splashboat---100 AKV (Dec), $74, all '11 points and forward (sub 4/30, passed 5/21)
moran66---160 AKV (April), $58, 153 '13 points and 8 '14 points, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
Kidanifan08---100 AKV (??), $72, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub 4/25, passed 5/22) 
Nabas---160 AKV (Dec), $60, all '13 & '14 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/23)
moreisgood---160 AKV (Jun), $69, 272 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 5/3, passed 5/27)
MickeyFan612---500 AKV (Dec), $57, 42 '11 points and all forward, seller pays closing and 2013 mf, buyer pays admin fee (sub 4/30, passed 5/28)
agie65---110 AKL (Feb), $61, all points from '12 and on, buyer pays all fees (sub 5/7, passed 6/3)
Galun---200 AKV (Dec), $65, 188 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub ??, passed ??)
Blessed2BaMama---200 AKV (Sep), $66.25, all '12 points and forward, (sub 5/22, passed 6/17) 
kedkin---200 AKV (Dec), $67 (sub 5/31, passed 6/24)
quandrea---160 AKV (??), $60, 75 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and admin fee, seller pays closing (sub 5/30, passed 6/25)
sara mom---230 AKV (Mar), $69, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 6/11, passed 7/1)
Hettie---100 AKV (Mar), $73, 30 banked '12 points, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and '13 mf (sub 6/14, passed 7/9)
MickeyT---160 AKV (Dec), $76, 79 points banked from '11 and all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/14, passed 7/9)

PASSED - AUL (2062):
antpag101 --- 600 AUL (Aug), $88, subsidized dues, all '12 & '13 pts , buyer pays mf (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
oktracy --- 180 AUL (Feb), $85, subsidized dues, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
e46m3---170 AUL (Dec), $90, not subsidized, 15 '11 points, 135 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub ??, passed 3/26)

PASSED - BCV (2042):
jenna9906 ---160 BCV (Feb), $70, 125 banked '11 pts, 160 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/21, passed 1/14)
JMV123 --- 210 BCV (Feb), $68, 43 '13 pts ,all 14 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
shellbelle1971 --- 350 BCV (Mar), $71, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
jonesmatNY (seller)---100 BCV (Feb), $77, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/8)
Mom23wildboys---240 BCV (Feb), $77, 158 12 points and all forward (sub ??, passed 4/3)
gncntry---200 BCV (Mar), $78, (sub 4/9, passed 4/30)
ProfessorChris---250 BCV (Oct), $62, 86 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays admin fee, seller pays closing & mf (sub 4/10, passed 4/30)
Collections---150 BCV (Dec), $74, 52 12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/11, passed 5/6)
curtis lake---100 BCV (Sep), $84, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 4/21, passed 5/14)
saintstickets---100 BCV (Sep), $84, 3 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/21)
balletgirl2---300 BCV (Oct), $75ppt, 72 hold points, 16 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 5/7, passed 6/3)
PaxsMom---320 BCV (Apr), $75, 77 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf and closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/17)
lsbgvadvcer---120 BCV points (Apr), $77, 106 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays MF on the 106 plus half closing (sub 5/22, passed 6/17)
Mil leech---170 BCV (Feb), $70, 20 '13 points (sub 5/17, passed 6/17)
NoleFan---170 BCV (Feb), $70, 20 '13 points and all forward, (sub 5/17, passed 5/21)
EllieBride---150 BCV (Apr), $80, 88 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf on 88 points (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
RoboBear---200 BCV (Dec), $75, all '13 points and forward (sub?? , passed 6/19)
Ggatorgirl---72 BCV (Mar), $81, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 6/3, passed 6/24)
Timeflys4us---30 BCV (Oct), $98, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays all fees (sub 6/14, passed 7/9)

PASSED - BLT (2060):
bebetink24 --- 100 BLT (??), $85, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/6)
Mom23WildBoys --- 225 BLT (Jun), $85, 58 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/12)
czmom ---100 BLT (Sep), $89, 125 '12 pts, 30 '13 pts, all '14 pts, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
ccsuwxman --- 160 BLT (Feb), $85, 125 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??,passed 2/8)
fmer55 --- 160 BLT (Feb), $75, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/26 but not to close)
Sandisw --- 100 BLT (Dec), $95, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/26)
jcotton---500 BLT (Sep), $88, 240 12 points and all forward, buyers pay 2013 mf and closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/13)
Mrwiedel --- 250 BLT (Mar), $78, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/26)
thptrek --- 240 BLT (Mar), $89, 346 13 points and all forward,, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/2)
toniosmom --- 75 BLT (Dec), $97, 0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
cm8---200 BLT (Mar), $85., buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
lorenni ---160 BLT (Feb), $90, 131 banked 12pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/8)
bobbiwoz --- 100 BLT (Mar), $96, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/9)
keeandt---160 BLT (Feb), $86, (sub ?, passed 4/15)
cseca---160 BLT (Dec), $90, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/26, passed 4/22)
Lakeview---160 BLT (Feb), $85, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays admin fee and 2013 mf, seller pays closing (sub 4/1, Passed 4/23)
TigBaby---250 BLT (Aug), $85, 60 '12 points and all forward, (sub 4/9, passed 4/30)
TravelSeeDo---210 BLT (Feb), $90, 42 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and seller pays closing (sub 4/11, passed 5/7)
nkosiek---160 BLT (June), $92, 40 banked 2012 and all forward, buyer pays all fees (Sub 4/16, passed 5/13)
Mil leech---200 BLT (Feb), $88, 67 '13 points, seller pays mf (4/22, passed 5/14) **Can't close until August**
fmer55---200 BLT (Feb), $80, 75 13 points and all forward, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 4/19, passed 5/14)
moreisgood---200 BLT (Jun), $88, 141 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 1/2 mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/22)
Denise M---160 BLT (Jun), $95 pp, 125 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/30, passed 5/27) can't close until Sept
pmatzner---160 BLT (Feb), $95 (sub 5/1, passed 5/27)
danana---182 BLT (Feb), $92, 27 banked '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 5/6, passed 6/3)
lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 '12 pts (banked) and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 5/23, passed 6/17)
Sheri in CT---160 BLT (Mar), $94, all 2012 points and forward (sub 5/23, passed 6/17)
orlandobuck---50 BLT (Feb), $110, seller pays mf and closing (sub ??, passed 6/17)
twoboysmom26---200 BLT (Feb), $95, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/24)
Moniqu17---160 BLT (Feb), $90, all '13 pts and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/24) 
scott2997---210 BLT (Feb), $90, 147 '13 pts and all forward, Seller pays 1/2 closing and 2013 mf and buyer pays 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub 5/24, passed 6/17)
ImagineerTHAT---150 BLT (Feb), $100, all 2012 points and forward (sub 6/8, passed 7/1) 
JWG---50 BLT (Aug), $105, 0 '13 points and all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/1)
rackle---250 BLT (Aug), $94 (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)

PASSED - BWV (2042):
MDdriver --- 200 BWV (???), $50, all '13 and '14 pts , buyer pays mf & closing (sub 12/26, passed 1/22)
saintstickets --- 75 BWV (Aug), $65, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 12/21, passed 1/22)
magicmonette---25 BWV (Dec), $77, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/10)
kenly777 --- 250 BWV (Apr),$60,72 '13 pts, 250 '14, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 2/12)
radmcg --- 100 BWV (??), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
GOOFY_D --- 150 BWV (Aug), $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/19)
elcid3 --- 210 BWV (Jun), $50, 210 banked '11 pts, 210 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Joey7295 --- 200 BWV (Jun), $50, 200 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/26)
emgal --- 210 BWV (Jun), $63, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
Amymarie0606 --- 150 BWV (Sep), $62, 21 12 pts, 102 13 pts, 50 14 pts, all 15 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/7, passed 2/26)
Snowmiser --- 200 BWV (Mar), $56, 4 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5)
chasshan --- 350 BWV (Apr), $67, 350 banked '12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/5)
gatorgirl02 --- 170 BWV (Sep), $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/6)
ytsyts --- 230 BWV (Feb), $52.17, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays closing(sub 2/14, passed 3/12)
fordchevyguy ---150 BWV (Apr), $68, 149 12 pts, all 13 & 14pts, (sub ??, passed 3/8)
BillyBuckner --- 150 BWV (Oct), $64, 29 banked '11 pts, all, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/26)
automaticsoap---50 BWV (Oct), $73, 48 holding pts, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & seller pays mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/2)
JamesA1---50 BWV (Sep), $75, 2012 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf ( sub 3/7, passed 4/2)
Silver19---100 BWV (Apr), $69, 26 12 points and all forward,(sub 3/13, passed 4/9)
Disfanforlife---100 BWV (Sep), $70, 0 12 points, all 13 points and forward, (sub 3/17, passed 4/15)
wordwitt---25 BWV (Sep), $79, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
stacyhug---150 BWV (Apr), $55, 105 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 1/2 mf (sub 2/28, passed 3/26)
lorie13---150 BWV (Dec), $78, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sun 4/11, passed 5/6)
Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (Jun), $73, 77 '12 pts and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/15, passed 5/6)
DaveD---219 BWV (??), $70, no points until 2014 (sub 4/13 , passed 5/6)
atheneze---50 BWV (Aug), $73, 12 '12 points and all points forward, buyer pays all fees (sub 4/18, passed 5/13)
dmunsil---300 BWV (Sep), $72, all points from 2011 and forward, (sub 4/22, passed 5/13)
arachnib---350 BWV (Jun), $77, 654 points coming 6/13 and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/16)
z28wiz---30 BWV (Dec), $78, 22 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/21)
moreisgood---150 BWV (Jun), $73, 1 '13 point and all forward, buyer pays closing and 1 point mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/10)
chanchey---170 BWV (??), $76, (Sub 6/9, Passed 7/1) 
jimmytammy---150 BWV (Aug), $75, all '13 points and forward (sub 6/5, passed 7/1)
Pbuttadad---220 BWV (Mar), $75, 30 '13 points and all forward, seller pays 1/2 closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/3)
dbs1228---225 BWV (Aug), $79, 225 '12 points and 220 '13 points and all forward (sub 6/10, passed 7/3)
kphamousbr---60 BWV (Aug), $??, '12 points and forward, seller pays MF and buyer pays closing (sub  6/11, passed 7/9)
nitsid---210 BWV (Jun), $??, (sub 6/14, passed 7/9)

PASSED - HHI (2042):
buckeyejennifer --- 150 HHI (Feb), $48, 44 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/12)
amandaC --- 150 HHI (Dec), $45, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/22, passed 2/20)
JVL1018---54 HHI (Sep), $60, 28 '13 points and all forward, (sub 2/22, passed 3/19)
Jenifurby---200 HHI (June), $51, 127 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7 , passed 4/2)
wordwitt---90 HHI (Apr), $57, all '11 points and forward, (sub 3/22, passed 4/15)
lchute1158---30 HHI (June), $46, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/30)
lovinfl---50 HHI (Aug), $60, no '12 or '13 points, all '14 points, seller pays 2013 mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/23, passed 5/14)

PASSED - OKW - original (2042):
Moira222 --- 230 OKW (Jun), $57, 230 banked 11 pts, 115 13 pts, all 14 pts, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 1/8)
lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 50 12 pts, 0 13, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
lville23 --- 50 OKW (Dec), $52, 68 12 pts, 25 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/26)
lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $57, 37 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
BuffaloJim --- 220 OKW (Dec), $57, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/26)
jp02 --- 170 OKW (Oct), $59, 27 '11 pts, 30 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/27)
Grupp---300 OKW (Dec), $55, 182 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (Sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
macd77 --- 150 OKW (Apr), $61, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
TheCrusher-150 OKW (Dec), $60, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 3/9, passed 4/3)
lchute1158---60 OKW (Aug), $67, some 13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/22)
MommaStains---344 OKW (Sep), $59, 173 12, (sub 4/1, passed 4/22)
lville23 --- 120 OKW (Dec), $55, 13 '12 pts (banked) and all forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)
tb1972---40 OKW(Dec), $70, 24 '13 points and all forward, (sub 4/11, passed 5/7)
ckuehl---200 OKW (???), $59, 100 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf and buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/13)
Joey7295---210 OKW (Aug), $60, 176 '11 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/16, passed 5/7)
saintstickets (seller)---50 OKW (Aug), $72, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29, passed 5/21)
annmarieda---230 OKW (Dec), $60, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/23)
lchute1158---75 OKW (Aug), $64, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf (sub 5/3, passed 5/27)
agie65---700 OKW (Dec), $51, all '13 points and forward, split closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/3)
kmdthorp---100 OKW (Dec), $60, 35 '12 points in holding and 65 banked and all forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays mf (sub 5/7, passed 6/3)
drpepr---55 OKW (??), $69, 2013 points and all forward (sub 5/6, passed 6/3)
goofydad621---150 OKW (Oct), $57, 30 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 5/7, passed 6/4)
jimbostacks---220 OKW (Oct), $64, 180 '12 points and all forward (sub 5/13, passed 6/10)
bstarprincess37---150 OKW (Jun), $58, 117 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf for used points (sub 5/19, passed 6/10)
mirnmart---240 OKW (??), $62, 121 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/17)
brelyt---230 OKW (Feb), $65, 230 banked '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/24)
rhswrsl---270 OKW (??), $65, all '12 points and forward (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)

PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):
Joey7295 --- 30 OKW (Aug), $69, 30 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
Joey7295 --- 50 OKW (Aug), $65, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Aug), $60, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/18, passed 2/12)
kenspidey --- 100 OKW (Oct), $69, 40 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/12, passed 2/27)
aspncb --- 100 OKW (Sep), $63, 0 12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts (sub ??, passed 3/13)
macd77---150 OKW (Apr), $61, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/7, passed 4/3)
barrikj---400 OKW (??), $68, 87 '12 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/4, passed 4/29)
z28wiz---25 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/26, passed 5/21)
z28wiz---30 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, no closing due to buying above contract (sub 4/26, passed 5/21)

PASSED - SSR (2054):
SpectroMan71 -- 160 SSR (Dec), $60, 50 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 12/13, passed 1/8)
ninjagirl -- 100 SSR (Mar), $55, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, sub (11/30, passed 1/8)
312BillB -- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & 13 mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
TinkandGoofysMom -- 150 SSR (??), $55, 1ll 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 12/13, passed 1/14)
zavandor --- 150 SSR (Dec), $58, 125 banked 11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf & closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/22)
knighuts --- 190 SSR (Jun), $50, 0 1'3 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/15, passed 2/12)
frank808 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $50, 150 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub ??, passed 2/19)
ANGRebel --- 130 SSR (Oct), $61, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub ??, passed 2/20)
silmarg --- 160 SSR (Aug), $52.50, '0 12 pts, all '13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
puffkin --- 115 SSR (Feb), $48, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer paying closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
Fan of Figment --- 110 SSR (Dec), $65, 21 banked 11 pts, 110 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/5, passed 2/26)
disbound09 --- 320 SSR (Aug), $53, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/25)
jenbelles --- 150 SSR (Oct), $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/6)
horric29 --- ??? SSR (???), $59,0 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 3/8)
fsulaw2001 ---300 SSR (Jun), $60, 258 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
MapleGirl --- 150 SSR (Dec), $50, 23 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
DisneyFansInLINY---150 SSR (Aug), $45, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays admin fee and closing, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/19)
Joey7295 --- 40 SSR (Jun), $60, 40 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
Joey7295 ---182 SSR (Jun), $53, 135 banked 12pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/10)
Hunclemarco---55 SSR (Aug), $60, no 12 or 13 points, all 14 points, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21)
dbs1228 (seller) --- 130 SSR (Oct), $63, all 13 & 14 pts, buyers pays closing & mf (sub 3/2, passed 3/26)
ELMC---194 SSR (DEC), $60.50, all 2011 points and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub ??, passed 4/2)
Apps---150 SSR (Dec), $62, no 12 points, all 13 and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
N2mm (DD) ---150 SSR (Aug), $50, 8 11 pts, 90 2012 pts, 150 2013 pts, (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
jenbelles --- 160 SSR (Dec), $62, 35 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts (sub 3/12, passed 4/3)
Illini Al --- 170 SSR (Feb), $49, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/4, passed 4/3)
Meggysmum---150 SSR (Mar), $58, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing (sub 3/14, passed 4/9)
Tcnjkid---160 SSR (Apr), $52, 160 12 points, 141 13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, admin fee and 2013 mf (sub 3/21)
Thumper4me---200 SSR (April), $60, no points until 2014, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
AddieAidey---160 SSR (Dec), $66, all 11 and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub? , passed 4/15)
chitwnnole---25 SSR (Feb), $81, 20 13 points and all forward (sub 3/21, passed 4/15)
melissc(seller)---250 SSR (Oct), $61, 30 '13 points and all forward, (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
Mickey Dreams---200 SSR (Feb), $55, 170 13 points and all forward, (sub 3/25, passed 4/22)
kkolbusz1---150 SSR (Sep), $63, 136 12 points and all forward, buyers pay all fees (sub 3/21, passed 4/22)
lionqueen --- 160 SSR (Dec), $59.38, 37 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/22)
zgirlz---225 SSR (Jun), $65, 3 banked points and all '14, (sub 3/29, passed 4/29)
Joey7295---150 SSR (Aug), $55, all points from '12 forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and admin fee, seller pays closing (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)
5 Mouseketeers---320 SSR (??), $56, 250 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed ??)
kenpate---300 SSR (Oct), $58, 96 '12 pts, 100 '13 pts, buyer pays mf &1/2 closing (sub 3/25, passed 4/25)
brhalstea--- 175 SSR (Feb), $55, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2013 MF (sub 4/12, passed 5/6)
duck widow---210 SSR (Aug), $50, 63 '12 pts (banked) and all forward, buyer pays 2013 MF, closing and admin fee (sub ??, passed 5/6)
jlreimer---100 SSR (June), $59, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays mf and 1/2 closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14)
agie65---200 SSR (Mar), $52, 158 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays MF, closing, admin fee (sub 4/18, passed 5/14)
agie65---250 SSR (Dec), $58, 393'12 points and all forward, buyer pays all fees (sub, passed 5/21)
Galun---170 SSR (Dec), $69, all '11 points and forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 4/23, passed 5/21)
bmam388---250 SSR (Aug), $50, 16 '12 points, 250 '14 points, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/21)
jendujka---150 SSR (Oct), $55, 53 '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing, some mf and admin fee (sub 5/14, passed 5/28)
Countryrunner262---150 SSR (Jun), $69, all '12 points and forward, (sub 5/6, passed 6/3)
ryanl81---300 SSR (FEB), $55, all '14 points and forward, seller pays closing and 2013 mf (sub 5/3, passed 6/4)
fancylatane---200 SSR (Oct), $65, '13 points and forward, (sub 5/13, passed 6/6) 
zgirlz---150 SSR (Jun), $62, 100 '11 points and all forward, (sub 5/?, passed 6/10)
jaberwock---100 SSR (Jun), $58, all '13 points and forward (sub??, passed ??)
tomandrobin---250 SSR (??), $58, 278 '12 points and all forward, (sub 5/7, passed ??)
rojen---70 SSR (Jun), $55, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/13)
DisneyRegulars ---150 SSR (Aug), $65, no '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/5, passed 7/1)
DisneyRegulars ---150 SSR (Aug), $65, 15 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf on remaining '13 pts (sub 6/5, passed 7/1)
HollenAngi---150 SSR (??), $68, 52 banked '12 points and all points forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/1)
MSUmom---150 SSR (??), $85, all '11 points and forward (sub 6/14, passed 7/9)

PASSED - VB(2042):
Joey7295 --- 150 VB (Aug), $38, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 1/21, passed 2/20)
quincc19---116 VB (Feb), $45, 114 '12 points and all forward, (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
Gizmo1951---50 VB (?), $51, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 3/25, passed 4/24)
fordchevyguy (seller)---60 VB (Apr), $55, 2 points in '13 and all going forward (sub ??, passed 4/28)
kenspidey---150 VB (Sep), $38, 133 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays mf on 133 pts and closing (sub 4/5, passed 4/30)
agie65---270 VB (Mar), $38, 15 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/9, passed 5/6)
disneysled---150 VB (Oct), $40, 81 '12 points and all forward (sub 4/18, passed 5/13)
bcvlover---252 VB (Mar), $43, 24 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)

PASSED - VGC (2060):
Breyean --- 125 VGC (Jun), $90, 79 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/14, passed 2/20)
nunzia --- 125 VGC (Mar), $108, 12 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/13)
Minniesgal---115 VGC (Aug), $110, some '11 points and all '12 points and forward (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
lchute1158---25 VGC (Sep), $118, some '12 points and '13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 4/29)
Dvc CA---160 VGC (Jun), $105, 38 '12 points and 13 '13 points, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/4, passed 4/30)
rcs---210 VGC (Jun), $115, 84 banked '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/22)
rcs---60 VGC (Jun), $117, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/22)
PCMama---110 VGC (Jun), $108, 51 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 5/24, passed 6/17)
PCMama---110 VGC (Jun), $108, 51 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 5/24, passed 6/17)

PASSED - VWL(2042):
Jasonkat --200 VWL (Aug), $55, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12, & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/14)
miprender --- 50 VWL (??), $65, 0 '13pts, all '14 pts, (sub ??,passed 2/14)
shwn --- 200 VWL (Aug), $55.25, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/20)
SOBDOSNV --- 150 VWL (Jun), $55, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts, (sub 2/1, passed 2/27)
liball3 --- 175 VWL (??), $63, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1)
goodtmz37 --- 240 VWL (Sep), $60, 204 '12 pts, all '13 pts , buyer pays mf, seller pays closing (sub 2/12, passed 3/6)
epcot1985 --- 150 VWL ($67), all '12 & '13 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/12)
ottawagrweg --- 150 VWL, (Jun), $60, 0 '13 pts, all '14 pts (sub 2/19, passed 3/14)
Mickeyfan612---350 VWL (??), $50, all '12 points and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 1/8, passed 2/12)
Whilykit---150 VWL (June), $57, (sub 3/6, passed 4/2)
DisneyDiana---75 VWL (Aug), &70, no '12 points, all '13 points and forward, (sub 3/18, passed 4/15)
wl1117---150 VWL (Sep), $60 (sub 3/26, passed 4/15)
Joey7295---100 VWL (Aug), $61, all points from '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 3/29,passed 4/22)
suyama---220 VWL (Dec), $63, 39 '12 points and all forward, (sub 4/4, passed 4/30)
Pirate Granny---150 VWL (Dec), $70, 50 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 4/4, passed 4/30)
Z28wiz---28 VWL (AUG), $87, 53 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, 2013 mf and admin fee (Sub 4/30, passed 5/28)
rv2dvc---400 VWL (??), $65 (sub 5/7, passed 6/4)
rusafee11883---25 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7, passed 6/4)
rusafee11883---100 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7, passed 6/4)
d1sn3yguy---200 VWL (Dec), $77, all points from 2011 and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/1)
itskylesworld---150 VWL (Aug), $75, 88 '12 points and all forward, (Sub 6/9, passed 7/1)

*****ROFR'D*****
ROFR'D - AKV:

ROFR'D - AUL:
Euchre U---160 AUL (Mar), $80, all '13 points and forward (sub ??, ROFR 5/?)

ROFR'D - BCV:
Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
chocky --- 150 BCV (Oct), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14)
DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all '13 & '14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1)
gatechfan99---200 BCV (Feb), $77, 80 points for '13 and all forward (sub, ROFR 5/29) Can't close until Dec 5
rv2dvc---400 BCV (Feb), $70, 11 banked '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and MF on 11 '13 points (sub??, ROFR 5/24)
Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/7, ROFR 6/5) 

ROFR'D- BLT:
bakenatj -- 150 BLT (Dec) $83, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub1/23, ROFR 2/13)
thptrek --- 200 BLT (Dec), $95, 160 banked '11 pts, 200 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/9, ROFR 2/21)
dis4ellaandzach---225 BLT (June), $92, 132 points banked and all '13, (sub ??, ROFR 3/29)
nd43---300 BLT (Feb), $90, 308 12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/10, ROFR 5/8)
Minnies Dad---240 BLT (Feb), $80, 264 (24 banked) '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, ROFR 5/24)
JessLCH---600 BLT (Feb UY), $85, all points 2013 and fwd, buyer pay admin fee and closing, buyer and seller split mf (sun 5/14, ROFR 6/11)
StaciMay---160 BLT (Aug), $80,126 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays mf, closing, and admin fee (sub 5/28, ROFR 6/21)

ROFR'D - BWV:
GrassMaster --- 270 BWV (Feb), $60, 132 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/14, ROFR 3/8)
ozzie2131 --- 150 BWV (Mar), $55, 150 banked 12 pts, all 13 & 14 pts, (sub 2/27, ROFR 3/14)
dbs1228 --- 222 BWV (Feb), $55, all 13 & 14 pts, split closing & mf (sub 3/5, ROFR 3/25)
jp02---200 BWV (??), $59 (sub ??, ROFR 3/25)
kenspidey --- 150 BWV (Sep), $67, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/11, ROFR 4/1)
arachnib---200 BWV (Sep), $69, 200 12 points and all forward, (sub 3/17 , ROFR 3/29)
Arachnib---150 BWV (April), $69, 1 12 point and all forward, (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/2)
duckygirl---125 BWV (Sep), $69, (sub 3/15 , ROFR 4/2)
CPTJAK---150 BWV (Mar), $64, no 12 points, all 13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, ROFR 4/2)
Mommy2TwoMickeys---150 BWV (June), $65, buyer pays closing and 1/2 2013 mf (sub 3/21, ROFR 4/11)
gpts@disney---222 BWV( Dec), $64, all 12 pts forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/19)
MasonDuo---150 BWV (Feb), $65, (sub 4/2, ROFR 5/8)
dbs1228---200 BWV (Oct), $65, all 11 points and forward, (sub 4/17, ROFR 5/16)
Pbuttadad---230 BWV (???), $68, seller pays all fees (sub 5/10, ROFR 6/3)
gpts@disney---210 BWV (Aug), $70, all 2012 points and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub 5/14, ROFR 6/13)

ROFR'D - HHI:
Joey7295 --- 150 HHI (Jun), $40, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/21, ROFR 2/5)
zippingalong --- 210 HHI (Jun), $41, 39 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/15)

ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
myxdvz --- 150 OKW (Oct), $50, all '12 & '13 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 1/10)
lville23 --- 230 OKW (Dec), $52.17, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing (sub 1/13, ROFR 1/23)
macd77 --- 164 OKW (Sep), $52, 164 banked '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/24, ROFR 2/19)
Joey7295 --- 100 OKW (Feb), $58, 100 banked 12 pts, all 13 & ;14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/11)
Thumper4me ---210 OKW (Apr), $55, all '13 & '14 pts, (sub 2/11, ROFR 3/13)
Joey7295 --- 190 OKW (Jun), $60, 190 banked 11 pts, 190 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/7, ROFR 3/26)
zgirlz ---220 OKW (Feb), $59, 220 pts in holding, 228 banked 11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/18, ROFR 3/29)
77kool--- 55 OKW (Sept), $65, 55 banked '10, all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays mf, 1/2 closing and admin fee (sub ?, ROFR 4/11)
gncntry---60 OKW (Mar), $58, 10 '13 points, (sub ?, ROFR 4/15)
Thumper4me---190 OKW (April), $58, all 11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/27, ROFR 4/18)
jimbostacks---240 OKW (Feb), $59, all '12 points and forward, (sub ??, ROFR 5/9)

ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):

ROFR'D - SSR:
MickeyFan612 --- 210 SSR (Jun), $55, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/19)
Joey7295 --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, 101 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 2/20, ROFR 3/11)
Mickey Dreams --- 200 SSR (Dec), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/25, ROFR 3/13)
rojen --- 200 SSR (OCT) $55, 132 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/21, ROFR 3/18)
MickeyFan612---300 SSR (Dec), $61, 300 12 points and all forward, buyer paid admin fee and seller paid 2013 mf and closing (sub 3/15, ROFR 3/29)

ROFR'D - VB:
disneysled--- 150 VB (???), $38, all 12 & 13pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/8, ROFR 3/22)
disneysled---150 VB (Sep), $40, 8 11 points and all from 12 forward (sub 3/26, ROFR 4/15)
elcid3---240 VB (Aug), $34, all points from '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays 2013 mf (sub 4/4, ROFR 5/2)
z28wiz---150 VB (AUG), $36, all '13 points and forward, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 5/4, ROFR 5/28)
lchute1158---150 VB (Oct), $38, all '11 points and forward, buyer pays closing and admin fee, seller pays mf (sub 5/10, ROFR 6/5)
Joey7295---150 VB (Aug), $40, 150 '14 points and all forward, seller pays 2013 mf and buyer pays closing (sub 6/7, ROFR 6/19)

ROFR'D - VGC:
PCMama --- 250 VGC (Dec), $93, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/13, ROFR 4/1)
Dvc CA---??? VGC (June), $88, all 12 points and forward, (sub ??, ROFR 4/1)
PCMama---160 VGC (Sep), $99, 18 '12 points and all going forward, buyer pays 1/2 mf, closing and admin fee (sub 4/15, ROFR 5/13)
Kapicka-160 VGC (??), $98, all '13 & 14 pts (sub 4/?, ROFR ??) 

ROFR'D - VWL:
ottawagreg --- 150 VWL (??), $52.50, 0 '13 pts, 40 '14 pts, (sub ??, ROFR 2/19)
G'sMaman (seller)---150 VWL (Jun), $70, 118 '13 points and all forward (sun ??, ROFR 5/24)


*****WAITING*****
WAITING - AKV:
geniegirl---185 AKV (Dec), $72, all 2012 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 mf (sub ??)

WAITING - AUL:

WAITING - BCV:
dvc lover 1970---100 BCV (Apr), $70, seller pays mf and buyer pays closing and admin fee (sub 5/24)

WAITING - BLT:
Iceman13---50 BLT (??), $105, all '12 points banked and all points forward (sub 5/24)
LOUTED76---100 BLT (Dec), $105, (sub 6/20)
lorie13---210 BLT (Feb), $90, all '12 and forward, buyer pays closing, mf and admin fee (sub 7/3)

WAITING - BWV:

WAITING - HHI:

WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
Richmond566---270 OKW (Dec), $50 (sub 5/20)
Joey7295---220 OKW (Feb), $60, 220 banked '12 points and all going forward, seller pays mf and closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 6/25)

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):

WAITING - SSR:
lisa3635---150 SSR (Oct), $60, all '11 points and forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 5/?)
acwmom---40 SSR (Mar), $??, all '13 points and all going forward, (sub 5/31)
SFlaDisneyfans---100 SSR (Dec), $64, 6 '13 points and all forward (sub 7/3)
barginhunner---160 SSR (Dec), $65, all '11 points and forward, (sub 7/9)

WAITING - VB:
Joey7295---150 VB (April), $40, all '12 points and forward, seller pays MF and closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 7/8)

WAITING - VGC:
dmunsil---160 VGC (Sep), $106, 2014 points and forward (sub 6/12)

WAITING - VWL:
mvndvm---350 VWL (Dec), $65, (sub 7/1)

**removed folks in the waiting for ROFR who went to ROFR 2 months ago or longer and didn't come back to update


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> Please post what you hear an when you get check.  Did you pay extra for overnight mail?



Just to give you an update we received the check via snail mail on Friday May 10th!  Good luck


----------



## goofydad621

Just wanted to say a big Thank you for doing all this work I know it is not easy!

Thanks again
Dave Goofydad Dionne


----------



## melissac

dbs1228 said:


> Just to give you an update we received the check via snail mail on Friday May 10th!  Good luck



Thanks hoping to year this week all is done.  Our stuff sent 1 week after yours.  Points still in account.  Hurry up Disney


----------



## rcs

Passed ROFR on two VGC contracts. Both sent to Disney on 3/26 and waived on 4/22. They are:

210-points at $115/point, June use year, 84-2012 (banked), 210-2013, 210-2014, ... Buyer pays closing costs and 2013 dues.

60-points at $117/point, June use year, 60-2013, 60-2014, ... Buyer pays closing costs and 2013 dues.

Sorry for the delay in posting to this thread; nonstop travel since 4/22 including a week of R&R at Disney's Vero Beach that was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## z28wiz

edit post


----------



## lovin'fl

Z28wiz-

You are buying from same seller as me.  I am paying $60pp  but it's for 50 points and those smaller contracts are hard to get.  I hope to hear this week or next if we passed ROFR.  Good luck to you!!!

Updated list top of this page (162).


----------



## nkosiek

WAIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just got the call a minute ago. 

Zip-a-dee-doo-da!!!

160 BLT (June), $92, 40 banked 2012 and all forward, buyer pays all fees (Sub 4/16)


----------



## lchute1158

Add another from me to the wait list...



150 VB October UY.  $38 pp.  150 2011 points.  150 2012 points all 150 from 2013 on.  Seller pays mf. Buyer pays closing and admin. Fee.  Offered accepted on 4/24, got contract 5/4.  Went to rofr on 5/10.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## atheneze

Ours was waived, too!!! 

50 BWV. August UY, 73/pt. 12 pts coming in 08/12 and all points forward. buyer pays all fees. (sub 4/18)


----------



## z28wiz

Edited


----------



## lchute1158

Should present ALL offers...never know when the seller will negotiate.  Bad business.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## fmer55

A quiet day so far. Are we back to Tuesdays?


----------



## PCMama

Well ill chime in to make some noise! 

Vgc $99 ppt 160 points.Sept use year 18-2012 all 2013 and 2014 points going forward. Buyer and seller split maintenance fees. Buyer pay closing and $195 admin fee. This was a fidelity contract that was co brokered with another broker. 
Submitted 4/15 Rofrd today 5/13. Ugh. Felt like we were close.


----------



## dbs1228

PCMama said:


> Well ill chime in to make some noise!
> 
> Vgc $99 ppt Sept use year 18-2012 all 2013 and 2014 points going forward. Buyer and seller split maintenance fees. Buyer pay closing and $195 admin fee. This was a fidelity contract that was co brokered with another broker.
> Submitted 4/15 Rofrd today 5/13. Ugh. Felt like we were close.



 So sorry!  I am waiting also our was submitted 4/17 - very leary it will pass but just have to wait to see if Disney takes the 2nd one from us!


----------



## fmer55

PCMama said:


> Well ill chime in to make some noise!
> 
> Vgc $99 ppt 160 points.Sept use year 18-2012 all 2013 and 2014 points going forward. Buyer and seller split maintenance fees. Buyer pay closing and $195 admin fee. This was a fidelity contract that was co brokered with another broker.
> Submitted 4/15 Rofrd today 5/13. Ugh. Felt like we were close.



Not the noise I was looking for. Sorry!


----------



## disneysled

Finally Passed!!! 3rd times the charm! Sent on 4/18 passed today  

150 VB Oct UY 81 2012 points banked - all 2013 forward $40 pt 

We are SUPER excited to finally be DVC members!


----------



## PCMama

fmer55 said:
			
		

> Not the noise I was looking for. Sorry!



That's ok! We will start over. It's my second contract that was taken but honestly both were not optimal in use year and size.


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneysled said:


> Finally Passed!!! 3rd times the charm! Sent on 4/18 passed today
> 
> 150 VB Oct UY 81 2012 points banked - all 2013 forward $40 pt
> 
> We are SUPER excited to finally be DVC members!



Congratulations, VB neighbor!  We love VB!


----------



## Pbuttadad

Submitted 230 bwv for $68pp on Friday. Lets see what happens...


----------



## ckuehl

I have been obsessively lurking here the past 25 days.  But today I can say that we passed ROFR!!!!!

OKW 200 points at $59 pp 100 points for 2013 + 200 for 2014 + 200 for 2015.  Seller paid MF, buyer paid closing.  submitted on 4/18

I'm so freaking excited.  Sorry I didn't post it before, but all of the OKW ROFRing totally scared me.


----------



## automaticsoap

ckuehl said:


> I have been obsessively lurking here the past 25 days.  But today I can say that we passed ROFR!!!!!
> 
> OKW 200 points at $59 pp 100 points for 2013 + 200 for 2014 + 200 for 2015.  Seller paid MF, buyer paid closing.  submitted on 4/18
> 
> I'm so freaking excited.  Sorry I didn't post it before, but all of the OKW ROFRing totally scared me.



Congrats!  I didn't post my contract until it passed either -- didn't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## ckuehl

I have no idea why my post posted twice!  Sorry!


----------



## lovin'fl

updated page 162.


----------



## dmunsil

I didn't post until today, but we just passed ROFR. Woo-hoo!

300 points BWV, Sept use year, all points from 2011 (banked) 2012 (banked), 2013 and beyond. $72/pt. Submitted  3/22, waived ROFR today, 5/13.

Obviously we have 300 points to use up before the end of August. I'm guessing we'll have to rent them at a discount, because we already have plans to go in December (which we'll use our 2012/2013 points for).

We're very excited! 

Don


----------



## MickeyFan612

dmunsil said:


> I didn't post until today, but we just passed ROFR. Woo-hoo!
> 
> 300 points BWV, Sept use year, all points from 2011 (banked) 2012 (banked), 2013 and beyond. $72/pt. Submitted  3/22, waived ROFR today, 5/13.
> 
> Obviously we have 300 points to use up before the end of August. I'm guessing we'll have to rent them at a discount, because we already have plans to go in December (which we'll use our 2012/2013 points for).
> 
> We're very excited!
> 
> Don



Nice Contract-  Congrats-)


----------



## Pbuttadad

dmunsil said:


> I didn't post until today, but we just passed ROFR. Woo-hoo!
> 
> 300 points BWV, Sept use year, all points from 2011 (banked) 2012 (banked), 2013 and beyond. $72/pt. Submitted  3/22, waived ROFR today, 5/13.
> 
> Obviously we have 300 points to use up before the end of August. I'm guessing we'll have to rent them at a discount, because we already have plans to go in December (which we'll use our 2012/2013 points for).
> 
> We're very excited!
> 
> Don



Very nice. This makes me a little more comfortable.


----------



## dbs1228

dmunsil said:


> I didn't post until today, but we just passed ROFR. Woo-hoo!
> 
> 300 points BWV, Sept use year, all points from 2011 (banked) 2012 (banked), 2013 and beyond. $72/pt. Submitted  3/22, waived ROFR today, 5/13.
> 
> Obviously we have 300 points to use up before the end of August. I'm guessing we'll have to rent them at a discount, because we already have plans to go in December (which we'll use our 2012/2013 points for).
> 
> We're very excited!
> 
> Don



Any idea why it too so long to pass????  That is the longest I have ever heard of a week shy of being 2 MONTHS!  Congrats and enjoy those points!


----------



## dbs1228

ckuehl said:


> I have been obsessively lurking here the past 25 days.  But today I can say that we passed ROFR!!!!!
> 
> OKW 200 points at $59 pp 100 points for 2013 + 200 for 2014 + 200 for 2015.  Seller paid MF, buyer paid closing.  submitted on 4/18
> 
> I'm so freaking excited.  Sorry I didn't post it before, but all of the OKW ROFRing totally scared me.



Awesome!  Fully loaded to boot.  I am waiting for a similar BWV contract for 65.00PP that was submitted on 4/17 I have not heard yet!  What broker did you use?

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## thptrek

Thought I should provide an update:


BLT - 240 points, March UY
346 current points available, 240 available March 14
$89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees

Sent to Disney on 3/8
Passed Disney on 4/2
Title company forwarding closing documents 4/16
Closed on 4/26
Received Membership number letter on 5/7
Still waiting on full DVC membership ID packet


----------



## ckuehl

dbs1228 said:


> Awesome!  Fully loaded to boot.  I am waiting for a similar BWV contract for 65.00PP that was submitted on 4/17 I have not heard yet!  What broker did you use?
> 
> Enjoy!!!!



Thank you!

We used *********.  

Best of luck to you!


Ok...newbie here, what am I missing?  Why did it asterisk?


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

thptrek said:


> Thought I should provide an update:
> 
> 
> BLT - 240 points, March UY
> 346 current points available, 240 available March 14
> $89 per point, Buyer pays MF and closing fees
> 
> Sent to Disney on 3/8
> Passed Disney on 4/2
> Title company forwarding closing documents 4/16
> Closed on 4/26
> *Received Membership number letter on 5/7*Still waiting on full DVC membership ID packet



Did you receive Member # in the mail or did you call?


----------



## curtis_lake

Just passed!
BCV - 100 pts, Sept UY, $84, buyer pays MF and closing.
Submitted 4-21, happy we heard less than the 30 days.  I was nervous because of disney snapping up a lot of the contracts.  We already have 220 pts. at BCV with Sept UY and wanted to add on.   The smaller contracts go very quickly.  Put in offer minutes after receiving email of new listing.  Not a loaded contract but the UY was important to us.  Yippee, we now have 320 pts.!!!


----------



## Hunclemarco

curtis_lake said:


> Just passed!
> BCV - 100 pts, Sept UY, $84, buyer pays MF and closing.
> Submitted 4-21, happy we heard less than the 30 days.  I was nervous because of disney snapping up a lot of the contracts.  We already have 220 pts. at BCV with Sept UY and wanted to add on.   The smaller contracts go very quickly.  Put in offer minutes after receiving email of new listing.  Not a loaded contract but the UY was important to us.  Yippee, we now have 320 pts.!!!



Congrats! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

ckuehl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We used *********.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> Ok...newbie here, what am I missing?  Why did it asterisk?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3039176


----------



## DougEMG

dmunsil said:


> I didn't post until today, but we just passed ROFR. Woo-hoo!
> 
> 300 points BWV, Sept use year, all points from 2011 (banked) 2012 (banked), 2013 and beyond. $72/pt. Submitted  3/22, waived ROFR today, 5/13.
> 
> Obviously we have 300 points to use up before the end of August. I'm guessing we'll have to rent them at a discount, because we already have plans to go in December (which we'll use our 2012/2013 points for).
> 
> We're very excited!
> 
> Don



Congrats, nice contract.


----------



## dmunsil

dbs1228 said:


> Any idea why it too so long to pass????  That is the longest I have ever heard of a week shy of being 2 MONTHS!  Congrats and enjoy those points!



Whoops! Correction: submitted 4/22, waived 5/13. Sorry - apparently the excitement was too much for me.


----------



## lovin'fl

YAY!!!!  So, just got word from Shontell that Disney waived ROFR on my 50 point HH contract...was super fast...just 3 weeks!  Yay!!!


----------



## scgustin

scgustin said:


> We purchased 100 points at AKV for $65 a point (Feb.) through Fidelity.
> 
> 0 points for 2013. All 100 points coming in 2014.
> 
> Buyer/Seller split closing, buyer pays Fidelity maintenance fee.
> 
> Timeline:
> Contract sent to ROFR on 4/16.



Just found out we passed ROFR! 

Timeline: 
Sent contract to ROFR on 4/16
Passed ROFR on 5/14
Waiting on contract.


----------



## Mil leech

Mil leech said:


> This makes me a little concerned, I went to ROFR on April 22nd on a 200 point BLT, feb UY, 67 2013 points and cannot close till the end of Aug at $88pp, seller pays 2013 MF. I am hoping with no real 2013 points and a late summer closing it isn't as enticing! fingers crossed!



I found out I passed ROFR!!  Yea!  Now the long wait to close in August.


----------



## agie65

3rd Home Resort in our portfolio

SSR Mar-UY, 200pts, $52/pp, 158-2013 then full point 2014 onward, buyer pays MF, closing, admin fee. Submitted 04/18 waived 05/14. Fidelity brokered the deal.


----------



## lchute1158

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> YAY!!!!  So, just got word from Shontell that Disney waived ROFR on my 50 point HH contract...was super fast...just 3 weeks!  Yay!!!



Congrats!


----------



## jlreimer

Just spoke with Fidelity --- we were waived!  SSR - 100 pts; June UY; fully loaded contract; 59$/pt; buyer pays MF, Fidelity fee, and 1/2 closing.  Submitted on 4/18, waived on 5/14.  YES!!!


----------



## jendujka

I've been lurking on this thread for a while, and now we are in the waiting game!  Thank you to everyone for your valuable information.

We have a signed contract which is off to ROFR today.  SSV, 150 points, $55, October use year -- no 2012 points, 53 2013 points, all 2014 points.  Buyer pays closing, prorated 2014 maintenance fees for 2013 points, and $195 admin fee (Fidelity).  

WISH US LUCK!!  (I'm going to be bummed if we are ROFR'd because, in the mean time, I have mentally planned and budgeted vacations into 2018).  lol


----------



## pmatzner

Day 14 of waiting on ROFR...160 BLT $95/pt.  Thought it was a good amount to hopefully get ROFR passed...but lately you never know...the waiting is killing me! ROFR submitted on 5/1


----------



## dbs1228

pmatzner said:


> Day 14 of waiting on ROFR...160 BLT $95/pt.  Thought it was a good amount to hopefully get ROFR passed...but lately you never know...the waiting is killing me! ROFR submitted on 5/1



I know what u mean we submitted ours 4/17 now tick tick tick...... Going away next week I was hoping to hear before that!


----------



## fmer55

Passed today, 25 days in ROFR

200BLT Feb UY, $80pp, 75pts-2013, all forward. Seller pays MF, buyer pays Closing and Admin fee.


----------



## Bobby Pic

I found out today that I passed ROFR.  My contract is 175 pts at AKV with all points 2012 and forward at $67 PP with seller paying MF and buyer paying closing fees.  Mine went to Disney for ROFR on April 17th.  I bought thru Fidelity and when Sharon called and gave me the good news this morning she indicated that Disney had ROFRed several contracts today.  I was in a meeting when I got the text and I must admit, it was hard to stay focused on work. We are looking forward to 3 trips in 2014 including 25th wedding anniversary and oldest sons college graduation celebration.


----------



## fmer55

Bobby Pic said:


> I found out today that I passed ROFR.  My contract is 175 pts at AKV with all points 2012 and forward at $67 PP with seller paying MF and buyer paying closing fees.  Mine went to Disney for ROFR on April 17th.  I bought thru Fidelity and when Sharon called and gave me the good news this morning she indicated that Disney had ROFRed several contracts today.  I was in a meeting when I got the text and I must admit, it was hard to stay focused on work. We are looking forward to 3 trips in 2014 including 25th wedding anniversary and oldest sons college graduation celebration.



Congrats, enjoy those points


----------



## okw2012

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> YAY!!!!  So, just got word from Shontell that Disney waived ROFR on my 50 point HH contract...was super fast...just 3 weeks!  Yay!!!



Congrats! Enjoy those points, HHI is wonderful. Could easily spend a month there.


----------



## agie65

Bobby Pic said:


> I found out today that I passed ROFR.  My contract is 175 pts at AKV with all points 2012 and forward at $67 PP with seller paying MF and buyer paying closing fees.  Mine went to Disney for ROFR on April 17th.  I bought thru Fidelity and when Sharon called and gave me the good news this morning she indicated that Disney had ROFRed several contracts today.  I was in a meeting when I got the text and I must admit, it was hard to stay focused on work. We are looking forward to 3 trips in 2014 including 25th wedding anniversary and oldest sons college graduation celebration.


Congrats neighbor, enjoy your point and Disney vacation.


----------



## JessLCH

Congrats to everyone who just passed...nice to see!

Our BLT contract was just submitted to Disney today for ROFR so the wait begins!  We are first time buyers so this is a whole new process.  Too nervous to post the details but will once we hear.


----------



## lovin'fl

okw2012 said:


> Congrats! Enjoy those points, HHI is wonderful. Could easily spend a month there.



Thanks!  Can't wait...next August.  We have been once in 2009, so looking forward to going back.  Someday I'd like to do Thanksgiving there.

Congrats on all those who passed today...great day!
dbs1228- You should hear something soon...fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Updated page 162.


----------



## kmdthorp

lovin'fl said:


> Thanks!  Can't wait...next August.  We have been once in 2009, so looking forward to going back.  Someday I'd like to do Thanksgiving there.
> 
> Congrats on all those who passed today...great day!
> dbs1228- You should hear something soon...fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.
> 
> Updated page 162.



Went to ROFR 5/7/13: 100 OKW $60/point, Dec UY, 35 2012's in holding/65 banked, all 2013s, etc. Buyer pays closing, admin fee; seller pays 2013 MFs.  Incredibly hopeful with VERY low expectations that it will pass.


----------



## thptrek

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Did you receive Member # in the mail or did you call?



I got my member number in the mail and then had to call to get my member ID


----------



## goofydad621

kmdthorp said:


> Went to ROFR 5/7/13: 100 OKW $60/point, Dec UY, 35 2012's in holding/65 banked, all 2013s, etc. Buyer pays closing, admin fee; seller pays 2013 MFs.  Incredibly hopeful with VERY low expectations that it will pass.



Good Luck  with your contract
We are not hopeful either ours was submitted 05/08/2013 OKW Oct UY 30  from 2012 all going forward $57 pp seller pays 2013 MF buyer pays closing, admin fee

good luck

Dave Goofydad Dionne


----------



## bman388

bman388 said:


> Hey Lovin'fl, you can add ours..
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 250 pts
> 16 banked points from 2012 avail Aug 2013, 250 pts 2014
> $50/pt
> Buyer pays closing.  MF covered by seller for 2013
> Submitted for ROFR on 4/23



Day 22.  Getting anxious..


----------



## lorie13

fmer55 said:


> Passed today, 25 days in ROFR
> 
> 200BLT Feb UY, $80pp, 75pts-2013, all forward. Seller pays MF, buyer pays Closing and Admin fee.



Am interested in adding a BLT contract, but all the prices are $95 plus. What was the asking price of this contract?
Thanks.


----------



## bman388

lorie13 said:


> Am interested in adding a BLT contract, but all the prices are $95 plus. What was the asking price of this contract?
> Thanks.



Asking price is just an asking price..  Offer what you see fit!


----------



## lchute1158

I would start with the lowest passing prices through negotiate from there.   That being said,  people are crazy when. It come to dvc and they don't approach it from a buying real estate view... They are very emotional about it and sellers know this. 

That also being said I will only pay and buy what I think is a good deal... That involves a lower than asking pp and seller paying closing or mf or both. 

I have found contracts that fit my criteria.   Just have to be patient.


----------



## theguda

lchute1158 said:
			
		

> I would start with the lowest passing prices through negotiate from there.   That being said,  people are crazy when. It come to dvc and they don't approach it from a buying real estate view... They are very emotional about it and sellers know this.
> 
> That also being said I will only pay and buy what I think is a good deal... That involves a lower than asking pp and seller paying closing or mf or both.
> 
> I have found contracts that fit my criteria.   Just have to be patient.



To be clear....a full price contract offer with the buyer paying closing costs isn't always a bad deal. In fact, sometimes it's a GREAT deal. A full price offer of $70 is the same as someone agreeing to drop their price from $80 to $70.  Sometimes the asking price is already a great deal.


----------



## fmer55

lorie13 said:


> Am interested in adding a BLT contract, but all the prices are $95 plus. What was the asking price of this contract?
> Thanks.



They started at $90, offered $80 and accepted.


----------



## NoleFan

lchute1158 said:


> I would start with the lowest passing prices through negotiate from there.   That being said,  people are crazy when. It come to dvc and they don't approach it from a buying real estate view... They are very emotional about it and sellers know this.
> 
> That also being said I will only pay and buy what I think is a good deal... That involves a lower than asking pp and seller paying closing or mf or both.
> 
> I have found contracts that fit my criteria.   Just have to be patient.



It's easy to get emotional with your first contract but after that, it does not seem as stressful or emotional- Probably since you are already a member & have some points to enjoy. Is there a certain broker that you tend to use more frequently &/or look for the right time in the market (not so much ROFR activity, etc)? Sounds like you have found some great deals- congrats & enjoy your points!


----------



## Pbuttadad

The seller I had was actually ok with 63pp with splitting all other fees. I was a little skepticle with only 63pp and all the recent ROFR lately. So I just rearranged the numbers where I would pay 68pp, seller paying the rest. I'm only on day 6... But in my head I think I made the right choice.


----------



## lorie13

fmer55 said:


> They started at $90, offered $80 and accepted.



Thank you, that is really good to know.


----------



## lchute1158

NoleFan said:
			
		

> It's easy to get emotional with your first contract but after that, it does not seem as stressful or emotional- Probably since you are already a member & have some points to enjoy. Is there a certain broker that you tend to use more frequently &/or look for the right time in the market (not so much ROFR activity, etc)? Sounds like you have found some great deals- congrats & enjoy your points!



I have found really good deals on fidelity.   Not all the sellers are motivated,  one offer i made two months ago still hasn't responded to!   TSS has some good deals to.   TSS seems more prone to people just offering asking or more for some reason. I even has the sales agent tell me that someone might coming in and offer asking while I was negotiating so I had better offer full price.   I said I only wanted it if I thought it was a good deal.  Fidelity requires a lot of patience.   I don't really care about rofr... Disney has really no rhyme ot reason to it,  if it gets rofr no biggie,  just look for another.   

I have only been seriously looking since March and every few days someone has good listings pop up.   There will always be some for sale. 

You don't go to a car dealership and offer more for a red car,  you bargain for it or wait for a better red car to come along.


----------



## NoleFan

lchute1158 said:


> I have found really good deals on fidelity.   Not all the sellers are motivated,  one offer i made two months ago still hasn't responded to!   TSS has some good deals to.   TSS seems more prone to people just offering asking or more for some reason. I even has the sales agent tell me that someone might coming in and offer asking while I was negotiating so I had better offer full price.   I said I only wanted it if I thought it was a good deal.  Fidelity requires a lot of patience.   I don't really care about rofr... Disney has really no rhyme ot reason to it,  if it gets rofr no biggie,  just look for another.
> 
> I have only been seriously looking since March and every few days someone has good listings pop up.   There will always be some for sale.
> 
> You don't go to a car dealership and offer more for a red car,  you bargain for it or wait for a better red car to come along.



Thanks for the info. Very helpful. Everyone here who seems to have gotten an exceptionally good deal seems to have gone through Fidelity. It seems that their sellers are in a more need to sell situation (financial, bankruptcy, probate). With their selection & more so good deals, it makes the slower service & required follow ups seems worth it.


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> Thanks for the info. Very helpful. Everyone here who seems to have gotten an exceptionally good deal seems to have gone through Fidelity. It seems that their sellers are in a more need to sell situation (financial, bankruptcy, probate). With their selection & more so good deals, it makes the slower service & required follow ups seems worth it.



I don't think Fidelity sellers are more in need, I saw some fidelity listing for as much as direct price with less available points. I guess brokers job is to get the most money for the seller at the same time they get paid more if they sell for more. Fidelity seems like big broker with more department causing slower processing. Being big gets more listing, TSS will catch up in listing due to their fast services, yes most of their listing are higher then most of the brokers.


----------



## dbs1228

agie65 said:


> I don't think Fidelity sellers are more in need, I saw some fidelity listing for as much as direct price with less available points. I guess brokers job is to get the most money for the seller at the same time they get paid more if they sell for more. Fidelity seems like big broker with more department causing slower processing. Being big gets more listing, TSS will catch up in listing due to their fast services, yes most of their listing are higher then most of the brokers.



Fidelity will probably have more listings then any other broker firm since Disney sends sellers directly to Fidelity a lot of sellers do not know even where to turn when considering selling and turn to Disney for advise.  TSS is more aware of the resale pricing and advises their sellers according to the market.  I found when questioning Fidelity about a month ago that they really were not up on current trends and pricing since they were advising clients to list BWV at 55.00 and 60.00PP when other brokers were listing at high 60's low 70's.


----------



## ELMC

agie65 said:
			
		

> I guess brokers job is to get the most money for the seller at the same time they get paid more if they sell for more.



Not exactly.  Timeshare resale brokers are transaction brokers, which means that they represent the transaction and not the buyer or the seller.  They are under no obligation to get the seller the best price or the buyer the best deal.  All they are obligated to do is get the deal done, which sometimes might include some of those elements.


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> I don't think Fidelity sellers are more in need, I saw some fidelity listing for as much as direct price with less available points. I guess brokers job is to get the most money for the seller at the same time they get paid more if they sell for more. Fidelity seems like big broker with more department causing slower processing. Being big gets more listing, TSS will catch up in listing due to their fast services, yes most of their listing are higher then most of the brokers.



I have to disagree on this on some counts. I think some of the high prices on Fidelity are the result of some having to sell their property & they need to get the higher amount back to satisfy a mortgage. I also agree with DBS1228 on the lower listing that they are not as in tune with the market pricing/trends especially on the lower priced listings (in listings where satisfying a larger mortgage probably is not an issue). I think, most if not all of their listings, are the result of some sort of hardship. 

TSS has excellent services & I think their prices are in line with average resale market value. I think the broker that has by far the highest prices is the one we are not allowed to list here.


----------



## imapoohbear12

I used Fidelty with no problems but I think rachael left. Last January I got 150 ssr loaded with 100 2011 banked all 2012 for 60 pp they were asking 69. We started in jan 2 closed feb 26 booked for October 2012 by march 10. Easier process just don't think about it


----------



## okw2012

NoleFan said:
			
		

> TSS has excellent services & I think their prices are in line with average resale market value. I think the broker that has by far the highest prices is the one we are not allowed to list here.



Used both brokers and both times had excellent service. Yes asking price was high for the other broker but I offered and got a lower price, whereas I paid asking price with TSS. I recommend TSS to friends looking for a 1st contract as typically people need their points asap and don't want to loose time with bargaining and ROFR.


----------



## moreisgood

TSS has excellent services & I think their prices are in line with average resale market value. I think the broker that has by far the highest prices is the one we are not allowed to list here.[/QUOTE]

So, who is the broker we're not allowed to list here?  You can give hints, if you can't say the name. And why can't we say that broker's name?  

Alsom someone asked earlier why her when she listed her Broker's name, it turned to asterisks.  I was wondering that myself.


----------



## arachnib

moreisgood said:


> TSS has excellent services & I think their prices are in line with average resale market value. I think the broker that has by far the highest prices is the one we are not allowed to list here.



So, who is the broker we're not allowed to list here?  You can give hints, if you can't say the name. And why can't we say that broker's name?  

Alsom someone asked earlier why her when she listed her Broker's name, it turned to asterisks.  I was wondering that myself.[/QUOTE]
Anxiously waiting to hear what the reply is to these questions. I wondered about both of those, too!


----------



## lovin'fl

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3039176


----------



## elcid3

Does Fidelity have an email system where they notify you daily of any new listings like some other websites do?  I check their site every few days but then I can't remember if it's a property I've already inquired about without searching through my sent emails




lchute1158 said:


> I have found really good deals on fidelity.   Not all the sellers are motivated,  one offer i made two months ago still hasn't responded to!   TSS has some good deals to.   TSS seems more prone to people just offering asking or more for some reason. I even has the sales agent tell me that someone might coming in and offer asking while I was negotiating so I had better offer full price.   I said I only wanted it if I thought it was a good deal.  Fidelity requires a lot of patience.   I don't really care about rofr... Disney has really no rhyme ot reason to it,  if it gets rofr no biggie,  just look for another.
> 
> I have only been seriously looking since March and every few days someone has good listings pop up.   There will always be some for sale.
> 
> You don't go to a car dealership and offer more for a red car,  you bargain for it or wait for a better red car to come along.


----------



## NoleFan

elcid3 said:


> Does Fidelity have an email system where they notify you daily of any new listings like some other websites do?  I check their site every few days but then I can't remember if it's a property I've already inquired about without searching through my sent emails



I heard they typically update their site Tuesday & Thursday.


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> I heard they typically update their site Tuesday & Thursday.



Brokers/office staff at Fidelity do not maintain online listing, some other IT company does the work, so not very clear listing info most of the time, you have to call and inquire each time and you forget which one you already asked in last conversation.


----------



## theguda

lchute1158 said:


> I have found really good deals on fidelity.   Not all the sellers are motivated,  one offer i made two months ago still hasn't responded to!   TSS has some good deals to.   TSS seems more prone to people just offering asking or more for some reason. *I even has the sales agent tell me that someone might coming in and offer asking while I was negotiating so I had better offer full price.   I said I only wanted it if I thought it was a good deal.*



Full price doesn't mean it's not a good deal.  If a seller has aggressively priced the contract, it could be a great deal at full price.  I understand in most cases negotiating is the best option...but plenty of contracts out there are fantastic buys at asking price.  Passing on those because of some arbitrary desire to pay below asking price can make you miss out on something good. 

I'm waiting on ROFR for a BWV contract.  I watched listings for weeks...tracked the ROFR board to see what others are paying...then a great contract popped up and I made an offer below asking price.  Before the offer was presented to the buyer I called and changed my offer to full asking price which got me the contract.  Before I received the contract I found out there were multiple full price backup offers.  If I wouldn't have switched to a full price offer...I bet I would have missed out on that contract.  And honestly, since then I've only seen 1 other BWV contract that was priced like the one I bought.  It it good to negotiate?  Absolutely.  But in some cases attempting to negotiate will lose you a good contract.  You just have to know when to hold 'em...and when to fold 'em.


----------



## NoleFan

theguda said:


> Full price doesn't mean it's not a good deal.  If a seller has aggressively priced the contract, it could be a great deal at full price.  I understand in most cases negotiating is the best option...but plenty of contracts out there are fantastic buys at asking price.  Passing on those because of some arbitrary desire to pay below asking price can make you miss out on something good.
> 
> I'm waiting on ROFR for a BWV contract.  I watched listings for weeks...tracked the ROFR board to see what others are paying...then a great contract popped up and I made an offer below asking price.  Before the offer was presented to the buyer I called and changed my offer to full asking price which got me the contract.  Before I received the contract I found out there were multiple full price backup offers.  If I wouldn't have switched to a full price offer...I bet I would have missed out on that contract.  And honestly, since then I've only seen 1 other BWV contract that was priced like the one I bought.  It it good to negotiate?  Absolutely.  But in some cases attempting to negotiate will lose you a good contract.  You just have to know when to hold 'em...and when to fold 'em.



Good deal can be somewhat subjective, cheapest price is absolute. If you find a contract at a price you are happy paying, be happy with that & enjoy the points!


----------



## Pbuttadad

theguda said:


> Full price doesn't mean it's not a good deal.  If a seller has aggressively priced the contract, it could be a great deal at full price.  I understand in most cases negotiating is the best option...but plenty of contracts out there are fantastic buys at asking price.  Passing on those because of some arbitrary desire to pay below asking price can make you miss out on something good.
> 
> I'm waiting on ROFR for a BWV contract.  I watched listings for weeks...tracked the ROFR board to see what others are paying...then a great contract popped up and I made an offer below asking price.  Before the offer was presented to the buyer I called and changed my offer to full asking price which got me the contract.  Before I received the contract I found out there were multiple full price backup offers.  If I wouldn't have switched to a full price offer...I bet I would have missed out on that contract.  And honestly, since then I've only seen 1 other BWV contract that was priced like the one I bought.  It it good to negotiate?  Absolutely.  But in some cases attempting to negotiate will lose you a good contract.  You just have to know when to hold 'em...and when to fold 'em.



What was your BWV offer?


----------



## KBrown88

We passed ROFR and mailed our contracts in with our final payment. Does anyone know how long it takes Disney to finalize transferring the DVC ownership over to me and get my membership number. I would like to book a vacation ASAP.  TIA


----------



## lovin'fl

KBrown88 said:


> We passed ROFR and mailed our contracts in with our final payment. Does anyone know how long it takes Disney to finalize transferring the DVC ownership over to me and get my membership number. I would like to book a vacation ASAP.  TIA



Closing should be w/in 4-10 days (can be longer) of getting closing papers, depending on how quick the sellers get their documents back to the closing company.  If you are a new member, it will take about 14-17 days from closing to get your member # letter in the mail.  If you are an existing member, points will show up on your online account on the member website about 7-10 days from closing.  Figure about a month from passing ROFR.


----------



## dbs1228

Well day 30 is tomorrow so I called Fidelity since I heard a similar contract from same sellers was taken a few days ago and at 1st they said they had not heard - then it was "oh yea yours was ROFR'd also" thanks for the call or email!  Anyhoo... BWV Oct UY 200 - 2011 points and forward 65.00PP and there was an almost identical contract also taken according to Fidelity the same day.

Waiting until the right contract comes - really want my Aug UY so all is good.  We are not going until x-mas 2014 so plenty of time!

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## goofydad621

soory to hear about your contract. Just day 9 for me trying to be patient.

Good luck searching for your next try:


----------



## Countryrunner262

goofydad621 said:


> soory to hear about your contract. Just day 9 for me trying to be patient.
> 
> Good luck searching for your next try:



We are on day 10, so right there with you!


----------



## theguda

dbs1228 said:
			
		

> Well day 30 is tomorrow so I called Fidelity since I heard a similar contract from same sellers was taken a few days ago and at 1st they said they had not heard - then it was "oh yea yours was ROFR'd also" thanks for the call or email!  Anyhoo... BWV Oct UY 200 - 2011 points and forward 65.00PP and there was an almost identical contract also taken according to Fidelity the same day.
> 
> Waiting until the right contract comes - really want my Aug UY so all is good.  We are not going until x-mas 2014 so plenty of time!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.



Sorry to hear that but keep trying.  My 150 pt BWV is on day 17. Paid $68 with 100 2012 banked points (no 2011 points like yours). My fingers are crossed!


----------



## theguda

dbs1228 said:
			
		

> Well day 30 is tomorrow so I called Fidelity since I heard a similar contract from same sellers was taken a few days ago and at 1st they said they had not heard - then it was "oh yea yours was ROFR'd also" thanks for the call or email!  Anyhoo... BWV Oct UY 200 - 2011 points and forward 65.00PP and there was an almost identical contract also taken according to Fidelity the same day.
> 
> Waiting until the right contract comes - really want my Aug UY so all is good.  We are not going until x-mas 2014 so plenty of time!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.



As a point of reference...a BWV contract was approved on 5/13. It was a 300 pt contract, all points for 2011 and forward, $72 per point.


----------



## NoleFan

theguda said:


> As a point of reference...a BWV contract was approved on 5/13. It was a 300 pt contract, all points for 2011 and forward, $72 per point.



It is not just price Disney considers- it's also UY, waitlist, & I am sure other stuff that only Disney knows.


----------



## dbs1228

NoleFan said:


> It is not just price Disney considers- it's also UY, waitlist, & I am sure other stuff that only Disney knows.



Although I agree I have not seen any bwv contracts taken in the $70.00 range.  The highest so far is 69.00 I believe.  I knew I was taking a chance but it was not my uy I really wanted so was not willing to go higher


----------



## annmarieda

dbs1228 said:


> Well day 30 is tomorrow so I called Fidelity since I heard a similar contract from same sellers was taken a few days ago and at 1st they said they had not heard - then it was "oh yea yours was ROFR'd also" thanks for the call or email!  Anyhoo... BWV Oct UY 200 - 2011 points and forward 65.00PP and there was an almost identical contract also taken according to Fidelity the same day.
> 
> Waiting until the right contract comes - really want my Aug UY so all is good.  We are not going until x-mas 2014 so plenty of time!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.




  That stinks on both it being taken but also in that you never received word!  Makes me nervous since we are now at 22 days... still 8 days to go but your experience makes me wonder "what if"


----------



## KBrown88

lovin'fl said:


> Closing should be w/in 4-10 days (can be longer) of getting closing papers, depending on how quick the sellers get their documents back to the closing company.  If you are a new member, it will take about 14-17 days from closing to get your member # letter in the mail.  If you are an existing member, points will show up on your online account on the member website about 7-10 days from closing.  Figure about a month from passing ROFR.


Thank you so much! I am a new member and I super excited!


----------



## NoleFan

dbs1228 said:


> Although I agree I have not seen any bwv contracts taken in the $70.00 range.  The highest so far is 69.00 I believe.  I knew I was taking a chance but it was not my uy I really wanted so was not willing to go higher



In this case, I agree that price was a huge factor. Just wanted to point out other possibilities because sometimes people get caught up thinking ROFR is base solely on price. Sorry to hear this got taken.

The prices of Boardwalk resale imo have increased tremendously in the passed few months. I know everything has increased but all this ROFR activity seems to have drained the BW inventory & jumped the prices by more than other home resorts.


----------



## lovin'fl

dbs1228 said:


> Well day 30 is tomorrow so I called Fidelity since I heard a similar contract from same sellers was taken a few days ago and at 1st they said they had not heard - then it was "oh yea yours was ROFR'd also" thanks for the call or email!  Anyhoo... BWV Oct UY 200 - 2011 points and forward 65.00PP and there was an almost identical contract also taken according to Fidelity the same day.
> 
> Waiting until the right contract comes - really want my Aug UY so all is good.  We are not going until x-mas 2014 so plenty of time!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.



Oh...so sorry.  Good luck in your hunt for that BWV Aug UY contract.  

Updated page 162.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted 4/16/13
> 
> OKW 210 points August UY - $60/point.  176 banked 2011 points, 210 banked 2012 points, 210 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Buyer pays 2013 MFs, closing and admin fee.



We passed on 5/7 and received closing documents today


----------



## ELMC

NoleFan said:
			
		

> In this case, I agree that price was a huge factor. Just wanted to point out other possibilities because sometimes people get caught up thinking ROFR is base solely on price. Sorry to hear this got taken.
> 
> The prices of Boardwalk resale imo have increased tremendously in the passed few months. I know everything has increased but all this ROFR activity seems to have drained the BW inventory & jumped the prices by more than other home resorts.



BWV inventory has been depleted for the past year, and there was a slight increase in price during that time.  Right now I feel that the increase in BWV prices (up into the 80s) is due to the actions of sellers and not buyers.  If buyers chose to pay those prices and continue to do so over time, then the price point will be solidified.  But for now I think the price point is temporary.  It is the nature of resale buyers to want to test for new lows, I could see that happening again as soon as DVD's ROFR frenzy is over.


----------



## NoleFan

ELMC said:


> BWV inventory has been depleted for the past year, and there was a slight increase in price during that time.  Right now I feel that the increase in BWV prices (up into the 80s) is due to the actions of sellers and not buyers.  If buyers chose to pay those prices and continue to do so over time, then the price point will be solidified.  But for now I think the price point is temporary.  It is the nature of resale buyers to want to test for new lows, I could see that happening again as soon as DVD's ROFR frenzy is over.



Thanks for the helpful insight. I have only been watching the resale market for the last 3 months & was not aware of all this.


----------



## Minniesgal

KBrown88 said:


> We passed ROFR and mailed our contracts in with our final payment. Does anyone know how long it takes Disney to finalize transferring the DVC ownership over to me and get my membership number. I would like to book a vacation ASAP.  TIA



You have to close first.  We passed ROFR on the 18th April and are still waiting to close.  Deed recording alone seems to have taken a week.  Once close and the info is transferred to Disney it used to take 10 days but from what I have read recently is averaging close to 3 weeks. If you have just mailed paperwork I would count in a month and be happy if it was quicker.


----------



## Minniesgal

annmarieda said:


> That stinks on both it being taken but also in that you never received word!  Makes me nervous since we are now at 22 days... still 8 days to go but your experience makes me wonder "what if"



Don't worry about what if, if the worst happens there will always be another contract.  We bought our new one the day it came out as I had never seen something close to the right number of points in my UY at the resort I wanted.  We as I wait for the points to transfer I just got an email today another contract has just come in my UY and a similar number if points.  There will always be another contract.


----------



## arachnib

I just called Fidelity and she realized I was not in the batch of emails she sent out today. WE PASSED!!! We submitted our BWV contract on April 17 and they received the waiver on it yesterday, the 16th. How close can you get? There are 0 points available. Next anniversary, 6/13, will have 654 points, 304 are banked points that will expire 5/31/14. $77/point. June UY. Buyer paying closing and 2013 MF. The twist here was that the sellers had 350 transferred points in RCI, that were good until December '13. We wanted to close sooner than that so went higher on the price. By agreeing to an immediate closing, the seller will lose those points at the day of closing. But we didn't want to be on the hook until December '13. Went to title company today.


----------



## arachnib

Sorry to hear you lost your bid for BWV. Hope another one comes along soon that you are in love with! 



dbs1228 said:


> Well day 30 is tomorrow so I called Fidelity since I heard a similar contract from same sellers was taken a few days ago and at 1st they said they had not heard - then it was "oh yea yours was ROFR'd also" thanks for the call or email!  Anyhoo... BWV Oct UY 200 - 2011 points and forward 65.00PP and there was an almost identical contract also taken according to Fidelity the same day.
> 
> Waiting until the right contract comes - really want my Aug UY so all is good.  We are not going until x-mas 2014 so plenty of time!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## annmarieda

Got an email from Sharon from Fidelity....  

I asked if she had heard anything and her response was that the contract will be waived the week of 5/27.  I am sure she doesn't mean WILL be... as it is still possible that it could be taken.  But... the week of 5/27?  That puts it in the 5 week mark. (if it hits 5/29).  Is it truly a 30 day?  Or am I missing somethig


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> I just called Fidelity and she realized I was not in the batch of emails she sent out today. WE PASSED!!! We submitted our BWV contract on April 17 and they received the waiver on it yesterday, the 16th. How close can you get? There are 0 points available. Next anniversary, 6/13, will have 654 points, 304 are banked points that will expire 5/31/14. $77/point. December UY. Buyer paying closing and 2013 MF. The twist here was that the sellers had 350 transferred points in RCI, that were good until December '13. We wanted to close sooner than that so went higher on the price. By agreeing to an immediate closing, the seller will lose those points at the day of closing. But we didn't want to be on the hook until December '13. Went to title company today.



Your UY is June if you get points on 6/13 and banked points expire on 5/31/14....that means June is your UY, not Dec?


----------



## arachnib

You are correct. June. Don't know why I had December. 



lovin'fl said:


> Your UY is June if you get points on 6/13 and banked points expire on 5/31/14....that means June is your UY, not Dec?


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> You are correct. June. Don't know why I had December.



He he...well, congrats...great contract!

Updated page 162.


----------



## agie65

Joey7295 said:


> We passed on 5/7 and received closing documents today



Stinks to pay$195 admin fee for these slow (like turtle) services, TSS sent document on day two, Fidelity, after a week no docs.


----------



## dbs1228

arachnib said:


> I just called Fidelity and she realized I was not in the batch of emails she sent out today. WE PASSED!!! We submitted our BWV contract on April 17 and they received the waiver on it yesterday, the 16th. How close can you get? There are 0 points available. Next anniversary, 6/13, will have 654 points, 304 are banked points that will expire 5/31/14. $77/point. June UY. Buyer paying closing and 2013 MF. The twist here was that the sellers had 350 transferred points in RCI, that were good until December '13. We wanted to close sooner than that so went higher on the price. By agreeing to an immediate closing, the seller will lose those points at the day of closing. But we didn't want to be on the hook until December '13. Went to title company today.



 Glad you made it through - hope the closing is a smooth transition for you and ENJOY those points


----------



## arachnib

Thanks, dbs! I know you had first dibs on this baby. Kind of bittersweet, since your's didn't go through this week. 

Hope to meet you at WDW some day!!! 




dbs1228 said:


> Glad you made it through - hope the closing is a smooth transition for you and ENJOY those points


----------



## melissac

Frustrating  we closed on May 1st and points are still not transferred out of our account(we are sellers). May 2nd our deed was posted to the website. What is taking Disney so long. We are suppose to close May 31st on our cottage and need the $$$$$ to close. Getting nervous.


----------



## melissac

Guess all I needed to do was compan because just checked again and points are gone.  The where there earlier and now gone feeling much better.


----------



## lovin'fl

melissac said:


> Guess all I needed to do was compan because just checked again and points are gone.  The where there earlier and now gone feeling much better.



Glad it's done...hope your check arrives soon.  I added you to the list.

Updated page 162.


----------



## dbs1228

melissac said:


> Guess all I needed to do was compan because just checked again and points are gone.  The where there earlier and now gone feeling much better.



As you know I had my check within 5 days after points were gone and that was snail mail!  Go luck and enjoy your cottage!


----------



## dbs1228

arachnib said:


> Thanks, dbs! I know you had first dibs on this baby. Kind of bittersweet, since your's didn't go through this week.
> 
> Hope to meet you at WDW some day!!!



Much happier you have the contract that works for you then Disney - it was indicated to me that the sellers would have taken a half way point of what the original price was and the new listing price for it but at that point I was already out!  If I had done that Disney would have taken it I am convinced!  

I am now waiting to see what happens - just not willing to spend 80.00PP on BWV when I can get BLT for 85.00 and 18 years longer all 3 DD's are big Disney fans and we already have 285 at BLT so it may just make sense.  We will see what the market does.  Or maybe I will win powerball tonight then it just will not matter

I am really happy you got such a great contract!


----------



## lchute1158

dbs1228 said:


> Much happier you have the contract that works for you then Disney - it was indicated to me that the sellers would have taken a half way point of what the original price was and the new listing price for it but at that point I was already out!  If I had done that Disney would have taken it I am convinced!
> 
> I am now waiting to see what happens - just not willing to spend 80.00PP on BWV when I can get BLT for 85.00 and 18 years longer all 3 DD's are big Disney fans and we already have 285 at BLT so it may just make sense.  We will see what the market does.  Or maybe I will win powerball tonight then it just will not matter
> 
> I am really happy you got such a great contract!



how did you get the pictures in your signature?


----------



## arachnib

In the first skinny turquoise bar above, go to Quick Links. from the drop down, select Edit signature. It took me five or six times, linking to the image, before it finally appeared. You can check it out by clicking the preview button, which is located at the center bottom of the screen, next to the approve/save button.


----------



## NoleFan

arachnib said:


> In the first skinny turquoise bar above, go to Quick Links. from the drop down, select Edit signature. It took me five or six times, linking to the image, before it finally appeared. You can check it out by clicking the preview button, which is located at the center bottom of the screen, next to the approve/save button.



thanks!


----------



## quandrea

lchute1158 said:


> I would start with the lowest passing prices through negotiate from there.   That being said,  people are crazy when. It come to dvc and they don't approach it from a buying real estate view... They are very emotional about it and sellers know this.
> 
> That also being said I will only pay and buy what I think is a good deal... That involves a lower than asking pp and seller paying closing or mf or both.
> 
> I have found contracts that fit my criteria.   Just have to be patient.



This is great advice. We had three contacts go this weekend where others came in and paid asking. I will not do it. You take it a step further and have sellers pay closing or mf. Do you just end up finding people who are hungry. Seems there are plenty of folks willing to pay sticker price.


----------



## arachnib

Sharp! Looks good! 



quandrea said:


> This is great advice. We had three contacts go this weekend where others came in and paid asking. I will not do it. You take it a step further and have sellers pay closing or mf. Do you just end up finding people who are hungry. Seems there are plenty of folks willing to pay sticker price.


----------



## quandrea

Checking the updated ROFR lists and it seems that even loaded contracts with SSR went in the high fifties.  They were submitted a month or so ago.  AKL seems to be in the low sixties.  Again,  my experience this past week has been that contracts are getting offers at full asking--71-73 for SSR and 75 or so for AKL.  Can I get a contract in the 60 dollar range?


----------



## lovin'fl

quandrea said:


> Checking the updated ROFR lists and it seems that even loaded contracts with SSR went in the high fifties.  They were submitted a month or so ago.  AKL seems to be in the low sixties.  Again,  my experience this past week has been that contracts are getting offers at full asking--71-73 for SSR and 75 or so for AKL.  Can I get a contract in the 60 dollar range?



Did you check page 162 of this thread for the most current info?  I think you should be able to get AKV for in the $60s.


----------



## quandrea

lovin'fl said:


> Did you check page 162 of this thread for the most current info?  I think you should be able to get AKV for in the $60s.



Yes, I checked page 162.  What is with people paying 75 for Animal Kingdom?  I've been scooped 4 times this weekend.


----------



## lovin'fl

quandrea said:


> Yes, I checked page 162.  What is with people paying 75 for Animal Kingdom?  I've been scooped 4 times this weekend.



I don't know because AKV isn't getting ROFRd all that often.  Did you try different brokers?


----------



## ELMC

quandrea said:


> Yes, I checked page 162.  What is with people paying 75 for Animal Kingdom?  I've been scooped 4 times this weekend.



I see what you're saying and I think you need to have a little more patience.  This is the absolute worst time to buy resale in the past 15 months, but it doesn't mean that deals can't be had.  The prices are higher now, we just don't know if that's the new normal or just a temporary bump.  It's not a perfect market and you should be able to find something in your price range, provided you stay on top of it.  I would also check out the listings here http://fidelityresales.com/Disney-Animal_Kingdom_Lodge_Villas.php and put in an offer you are comfortable with.  These things take time.  Just remember, even at $70pp you are still saving half over buying direct.  Good luck, and breathe.


----------



## quandrea

ELMC said:


> I see what you're saying and I think you need to have a little more patience.  This is the absolute worst time to buy resale in the past 15 months, but it doesn't mean that deals can't be had.  The prices are higher now, we just don't know if that's the new normal or just a temporary bump.  It's not a perfect market and you should be able to find something in your price range, provided you stay on top of it.  I would also check out the listings here http://fidelityresales.com/Disney-Animal_Kingdom_Lodge_Villas.php and put in an offer you are comfortable with.  These things take time.  Just remember, even at $70pp you are still saving half over buying direct.  Good luck, and breathe.



Thanks.  I don't think I want to go with Fidelity.  I actually saw a contract I like, but she is so slow to return call, update the site, etc. etc.  I'm not willing to deal with that kind of customer service.  I will have patience, I just can't believe the frenzy that seems to be happening.


----------



## Missyrose

quandrea said:


> Thanks.  I don't think I want to go with Fidelity.  I actually saw a contract I like, but she is so slow to return call, update the site, etc. etc.  I'm not willing to deal with that kind of customer service.  I will have patience, I just can't believe the frenzy that seems to be happening.



Fidelity doesn't update it's own site, they have an IT company do it (typically on Tuesdays and Thursdays). With Fidelity, you typically can get the lowest resale prices but the tradeoff is having to stay on top of them with emails and calls. If that's not something you're willing to do, then you should look at the other three brokers (and prepare yourself to pay more than the rock-bottom prices you've been looking for). It is a trying time to be buying your first DVC contract, keep trying and just know that you'll find something that works for you eventually!


----------



## PCMama

quandrea said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I don't think I want to go with Fidelity.  I actually saw a contract I like, but she is so slow to return call, update the site, etc. etc.  I'm not willing to deal with that kind of customer service.  I will have patience, I just can't believe the frenzy that seems to be happening.



Unfortunately if you want a deal you have to he persistent with Fidelity. I offered $67 ppt on a loaded ssr at TSS.which is extremely high if you check the rofr board and the seller flat out rejected it and wanted $72. I told the agent thank you very much and called Shawn ray at fidelity. She is busy, but she does call back. If she doesnt I just call again. She never makes me feel like I'm hounding her. I offered the same on a similar contract with seller paying closing and she told me it was a very strong offer and will call me when she hears. Of course come Monday I may call her before she calls me but hey if I get the contract and it goes through ill be happy. Once I get my first small contract I feel like ill be less anxious after the mouse taking two of my contracts and can start to bottom feed for deals.


----------



## agie65

PCMama said:


> Unfortunately if you want a deal you have to he persistent with Fidelity. I offered $67 ppt on a loaded ssr at TSS.which is extremely high if you check the rofr board and the seller flat out rejected it and wanted $72. I told the agent thank you very much and called Shawn ray at fidelity. She is busy, but she does call back. If she doesnt I just call again. She never makes me feel like I'm hounding her. I offered the same on a similar contract with seller paying closing and she told me it was a very strong offer and will call me when she hears. Of course come Monday I may call her before she calls me but hey if I get the contract and it goes through ill be happy. Once I get my first small contract I feel like ill be less anxious after the mouse taking two of my contracts and can start to bottom feed for deals.



Good strategy.


----------



## theguda

I followed the 4 big sites for a couple weeks before making an offer with TSS.
At first, it did seem like Fidelity had the best deals...but as I followed the listings I realized that the other companies also had good deals periodically....especially TSS

As a matter of fact, in the past month I didn't see any BWV contract on Fidelity that beat the deal I got with TSS.


----------



## ELMC

quandrea said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I don't think I want to go with Fidelity.  I actually saw a contract I like, but she is so slow to return call, update the site, etc. etc.  I'm not willing to deal with that kind of customer service.  I will have patience, I just can't believe the frenzy that seems to be happening.



I understand your frustration, but I think that if getting the best price is your main objective then fidelity is the place you should be looking.  As far as the customer service goes, there have been a lot of mixed reviews, but the bottom line is that they have two brokers doing the work of five.  So it is a bit understandable that they are slow to respond.  For that I would blame the company and not the brokers, who are good people trying to do their best.


----------



## agie65

ELMC said:


> I understand your frustration, but I think that if getting the best price is your main objective then fidelity is the place you should be looking.  As far as the customer service goes, there have been a lot of mixed reviews, but the bottom line is that they have two brokers doing the work of five.  So it is a bit understandable that they are slow to respond.  For that I would blame the company and not the brokers, who are good people trying to do their best.



Agreed.


----------



## wl1117

We just purchased a VWL resale.

Sept use year, 150 points, $60pp
Submitted to ROFR - 3-26-13, Passed on 4-15-13, Added to our membership (by Disney) 5-6-13


----------



## lchute1158

wl1117 said:


> We just purchased a VWL resale.
> 
> Sept use year, 150 points, $60pp
> Submitted to ROFR - 3-26-13, Passed on 4-15-13, Added to our membership (by Disney) 5-6-13



Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lorie13

quandrea said:


> Thanks.  I don't think I want to go with Fidelity.  I actually saw a contract I like, but she is so slow to return call, update the site, etc. etc.  I'm not willing to deal with that kind of customer service.  I will have patience, I just can't believe the frenzy that seems to be happening.



I just closed a contract with TSS on May 16th (offer made April 11), now waiting for my points to be added to our membership. I agree they are efficient and fast, but I do not think they want to negotiate the prices that are listed. I paid asking ($78) for the BWV contract, but because it was fully loaded with points from 2011 and forward, I felt it was worth it as I can rent those points out and it would bring the contract to what was considered "normal" BWV pricing. A fully loaded contract is worth more than a stripped contract at a lower price, especially when the dues have been paid on the points (2012 or 2011).

Now I am looking for BLT and all the contract are really high compared to what is listed here as sold. So I asked Scot if he would present offers in the mid 80's range. This was his answer "_We will present any offer you are comfortable with but I just want you to be aware that Disney has been much more active on ROFr than they were earlier this year.  Recently DVC buybacks at BLT have been between $90 to $96 per point although files have also waived at those prices_. "
It is not going to stop me from offering when I see a contract I am interested in. I also threw offers on a couple of contracts with "one of the other" resellers last week, they were partial stripped (did not have all of 2013 points), they were very gracious and presented the offers to the buyers, who flatly declined them. Oh well! I sent an offer yesterday to Fidelity, but have not heard yet. 

My philosophy right now is, I will keep throwing offers out there and something is bound to stick.  

FYI: I am in Southern California Real Estate and it is just as crazy in house buying right now as it is in DVC Resale. Signs of an improving economy or another mini bubble, only time will tell.


----------



## lchute1158

Yea I agree TSS doesn't want you to negotiate.  I have had them tell me when I was offering I shouldn't do it...and when the seller came back with a counter he seemed shocked.  Fidelity has had no problem with any offer I have submitted.  I think it is a bubble...  But I hope not in the SoCal market!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## NoleFan

lorie13 said:


> I just closed a contract with TSS on May 16th (offer made April 11), now waiting for my points to be added to our membership. I agree they are efficient and fast, but I do not think they want to negotiate the prices that are listed. I paid asking ($78) for the BWV contract, but because it was fully loaded with points from 2011 and forward, I felt it was worth it as I can rent those points out and it would bring the contract to what was considered "normal" BWV pricing. A fully loaded contract is worth more than a stripped contract at a lower price, especially when the dues have been paid on the points (2012 or 2011).
> 
> FYI: I am in Southern California Real Estate and it is just as crazy in house buying right now as it is in DVC Resale. Signs of an improving economy or another mini bubble, only time will tell.



I recall when you initially posted your offer on the BWV contract. OP replied that it was the highest offer they had seen for BWV. However, now just over 30 days since your offer, we are seeing BWV with asking prices in the $80's!! The market seems to be going up but I wonder like you do whether it is an improving economy or mini bubble? I am also very curious to see the effect VGF sales have on the resale market? People on wait list opting for VGF? More people selling old resorts to buy @ VGF ?? 

Congrats neighbor on your BWV contract & good luck on your BLT search!


----------



## Euchre_U

All,

I don't see a bunch of Aulani posts.  We were ROFR'd last week by Disney.

Our accepted offer by the sellers (non-US citizen sellers) - 

$80/pt - 160 annual point contract,
160 2013 points,
160 2014 points,
160 2015 points.

Contract was a "grandfathered" contract from a dues perspective.

Contract was through Fidelity.  Fidelity seemed really slow.  Not sure if was because of the Non-US sellers, their own internal paper work system, etc.  Had to resign documents, etc.

We submitted the contract two weeks before the price increase, and Disney bought it last week (one week after the price increase, I think).  Not sure if we are going to try for another contract.  Like we said, Fidelity was not impressive.

I'm not sure how to get this posted to the summary page, but if I need to edit those posts I probably can do it with a little guess-work.  Hope this helps other people with a data-point for Aulani ROFR exercises.


----------



## lchute1158

Euchre_U said:


> All,
> 
> I don't see a bunch of Aulani posts.  We were ROFR'd last week by Disney.
> 
> Our accepted offer by the sellers (non-US citizen sellers) -
> 
> $80/pt - 160 annual point contract,
> 160 2013 points,
> 160 2014 points,
> 160 2015 points.
> 
> Contract was a "grandfathered" contract from a dues perspective.
> 
> Contract was through Fidelity.  Fidelity seemed really slow.  Not sure if was because of the Non-US sellers, their own internal paper work system, etc.  Had to resign documents, etc.
> 
> We submitted the contract two weeks before the price increase, and Disney bought it last week (one week after the price increase, I think).  Not sure if we are going to try for another contract.  Like we said, Fidelity was not impressive.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get this posted to the summary page, but if I need to edit those posts I probably can do it with a little guess-work.  Hope this helps other people with a data-point for Aulani ROFR exercises.



Thanks..  I think I read somewhere that disney rofr's the subsidized dues a lot to get them out of the system. Sorry.  I'd like a smaller Aulani contract ...keep looking!  Good luck.   Fidelity has the better deals, you just have to be patient with their horrible service.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

Euchre_U said:


> All,
> 
> I don't see a bunch of Aulani posts.  We were ROFR'd last week by Disney.
> 
> Our accepted offer by the sellers (non-US citizen sellers) -
> 
> $80/pt - 160 annual point contract,
> 160 2013 points,
> 160 2014 points,
> 160 2015 points.
> 
> Contract was a "grandfathered" contract from a dues perspective.
> 
> Contract was through Fidelity.  Fidelity seemed really slow.  Not sure if was because of the Non-US sellers, their own internal paper work system, etc.  Had to resign documents, etc.
> 
> We submitted the contract two weeks before the price increase, and Disney bought it last week (one week after the price increase, I think).  Not sure if we are going to try for another contract.  Like we said, Fidelity was not impressive.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get this posted to the summary page, but if I need to edit those posts I probably can do it with a little guess-work.  Hope this helps other people with a data-point for Aulani ROFR exercises.



I updated...page 162.

What's the UY and dates submitted and ROFRd and was it subsidized?  Sorry it was taken by the mouse.  Good luck in your hunt for a new contract.


----------



## agie65

Euchre_U said:


> All,
> 
> I don't see a bunch of Aulani posts.  We were ROFR'd last week by Disney.
> 
> Our accepted offer by the sellers (non-US citizen sellers) -
> 
> $80/pt - 160 annual point contract,
> 160 2013 points,
> 160 2014 points,
> 160 2015 points.
> 
> *Contract was a "grandfathered" contract from a dues perspective*.
> 
> Contract was through Fidelity.  Fidelity seemed really slow.  Not sure if was because of the Non-US sellers, their own internal paper work system, etc.  Had to resign documents, etc.
> 
> We submitted the contract two weeks before the price increase, and Disney bought it last week (one week after the price increase, I think).  Not sure if we are going to try for another contract.  Like we said, Fidelity was not impressive.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get this posted to the summary page, but if I need to edit those posts I probably can do it with a little guess-work.  Hope this helps other people with a data-point for Aulani ROFR exercises.



I bet due to subsidies dues.


----------



## agie65

lorie13 said:


> I just closed a contract with TSS on May 16th (offer made April 11), now waiting for my points to be added to our membership. I agree they are efficient and fast, but I do not think they want to negotiate the prices that are listed. I paid asking ($78) for the BWV contract, but because it was fully loaded with points from 2011 and forward, I felt it was worth it as I can rent those points out and it would bring the contract to what was considered "normal" BWV pricing. A fully loaded contract is worth more than a stripped contract at a lower price, especially when the dues have been paid on the points (2012 or 2011).
> 
> Now I am looking for BLT and all the contract are really high compared to what is listed here as sold. So I asked Scot if he would present offers in the mid 80's range. This was his answer "_We will present any offer you are comfortable with but I just want you to be aware that Disney has been much more active on ROFr than they were earlier this year.  Recently DVC buybacks at BLT have been between $90 to $96 per point although files have also waived at those prices_. "
> It is not going to stop me from offering when I see a contract I am interested in. I also threw offers on a couple of contracts with "one of the other" resellers last week, they were partial stripped (did not have all of 2013 points), they were very gracious and presented the offers to the buyers, who flatly declined them. Oh well! I sent an offer yesterday to Fidelity, but have not heard yet.
> 
> My philosophy right now is, I will keep throwing offers out there and something is bound to stick.
> 
> FYI: I am in Southern California Real Estate and it is just as crazy in house buying right now as it is in DVC Resale. Signs of an improving economy or another mini bubble, only time will tell.



Waived BLT lowest I saw was $78, in high 90 I personally would not buy.


----------



## Richmond566

OKW 270 points, $50 per point, 2042 expiration with Decmber use year. Go to ROFR today...Day # 1....what do you guys think. Can we get it by them or will the exercise the ROFR


----------



## dbs1228

Richmond566 said:


> OKW 270 points, $50 per point, 2042 expiration with Decmber use year. Go to ROFR today...Day # 1....what do you guys think. Can we get it by them or will the exercise the ROFR



What kind of points does it have? If its stripped and no points until 2014 then it has a great chance of passing if it has 2013 points coming it decreases the chances but still may go thru since they would have to sit on the contract until Dec. and if its loaded (2012) then the odds go up a lot that they will take it.  Good luck


----------



## bman388

bman388 said:


> Hey Lovin'fl, you can add ours..
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 250 pts
> 16 banked points from 2012 avail Aug 2013, 250 pts 2014
> $50/pt
> Buyer pays closing.  MF covered by seller for 2013
> Submitted for ROFR on 4/23



We actually went to ROFR on 4/29.  A little miscommunication between us and the broker   Hoping for news this week.


----------



## lchute1158

Any news on passing today?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Euchre_U

Euchre_U said:


> All,
> 
> I don't see a bunch of Aulani posts.  We were ROFR'd last week by Disney.
> 
> Our accepted offer by the sellers (non-US citizen sellers) -
> 
> $80/pt - 160 annual point contract,
> 160 2013 points,
> 160 2014 points,
> 160 2015 points.
> 
> Contract was a "grandfathered" contract from a dues perspective.
> 
> Contract was through Fidelity.  Fidelity seemed really slow.  Not sure if was because of the Non-US sellers, their own internal paper work system, etc.  Had to resign documents, etc.
> 
> We submitted the contract two weeks before the price increase, and Disney bought it last week (one week after the price increase, I think).  Not sure if we are going to try for another contract.  Like we said, Fidelity was not impressive.
> 
> I'm not sure how to get this posted to the summary page, but if I need to edit those posts I probably can do it with a little guess-work.  Hope this helps other people with a data-point for Aulani ROFR exercises.



The UY was March.  It matched our current UY, but we were pretty open to any UY.

Thanks,

Kurt H.


----------



## agie65

160pt, Dec UY, 2011 onward all pts., 60/pp, buyer pays all.


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> 160pt, Dec UY, 2011 onward all pts., 60/pp, buyer pays all.



Congrats!! What broker? Anyone get news from TSS yet?


----------



## jendujka

agie65 said:


> 160pt, Dec UY, 2011 onward all pts., 60/pp, buyer pays all.



THAT IS GREAT!  Congrats!!


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> Congrats!! What broker? Anyone get news from TSS yet?



Thanks, fidelity, submitted 4/24


----------



## AJA

agie65 said:


> 160pt, Dec UY, 2011 onward all pts., 60/pp, buyer pays all.



Great price! Congrats!!


----------



## lchute1158

Closed on my VGC today.  Passed rofr on 4/29.  I'll keep ya posted when the points arrive.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## quandrea

AJA said:


> Great price! Congrats!!



I just offered $60 per point, DEC UY 162 points with Fidelity.  Hope I have the same good fortune.  Great deal.  Congrats


----------



## lorie13

quandrea said:


> I just offered $60 per point, DEC UY 162 points with Fidelity.  Hope I have the same good fortune.  Great deal.  Congrats



Good luck, I was just notified by Sharon that my offer on BLT was declined with no counter. Offered $10 less than list price, plus seller pay 2013 mf, Feb UY 200 points, 2013 points going forward


----------



## Countryrunner262

I haven't been seeing too many posts in the past couple of weeks about anyone passing ROFR.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Just was notified through TSS that we officially closed on our BWV today    I cannot wait to receive our member # and pts to book our first trip home as DVC MEMBERS 

P.S. And I also can't wait to order that awesome DVC hoodie as well


----------



## lchute1158

lorie13 said:


> Good luck, I was just notified by Sharon that my offer on BLT was declined with no counter. Offered $10 less than list price, plus seller pay 2013 mf, Feb UY 200 points, 2013 points going forward



Keep trying...you will find the right one!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## automaticsoap

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Just was notified through TSS that we officially closed on our BWV today    I cannot wait to receive our member # and pts to book our first trip home as DVC MEMBERS
> 
> P.S. And I also can't wait to order that awesome DVC hoodie as well



Congrats! I love BWV.


----------



## scott2997

Hey All....New to DVC Here.

Working with Fidelity and Sharon.

5/15  Made offer on BLT Contract

5/16  Received Counter Offer and Accepted

210 pt BLT, partial 2013 pts, all 2014 etc..  $90/pt, Seller paid, 1/2 closing and all of 2013 MF.

Waiting on contracts...hoping to get the contract tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Splashboat

Just heard from TTS - Disney waved ROFR.  Submitted 4/30, waved today.


----------



## z28wiz

25 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/26)

30 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, no closing due to buying above contract (sub 4/26)

30 BWV (Dec), $78, 22 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/27)

All three passed today with the TTS

Still waiting on Vero and also wating on the WLV one.


----------



## mom2princess&pirate

Woo hoo!!! Just got an email from the Timeshare Store....WE PASSED!!!


Our details:
mom2princess&pirate---270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 4/25)

Can't wait to book our first trip as DVC members!
Heidi


----------



## agie65

250pts, Dec UY, 58/pp, 393pt 2012 then all point forward, buyer pays all. Fidelity.


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> 250pts, Dec UY, 58/pp, 393pt 2012 then all point forward, buyer pays all. Fidelity.



Congrats! You got some good prices on loaded contracts- nice!


----------



## Galun

Galun said:


> Submitted 4/23/13
> 
> SSR 170 points December UY - $69/point. All points 2011 forward. Buyer pays 2013 MFs and closing.



Passed ROFR.


----------



## Countryrunner262

Congratulations to everyone that has passed today!!  Hoping in the next 2 weeks to share my own good news!


----------



## quandrea

Looks like fidelity makes some good deals. Hope my offer takes.


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> Congrats! You got some good prices on loaded contracts- nice!



Thanks, working on it, waiting few more to go thru.


----------



## Moniqu17

Hi everyone... new to DVC and this will be my first time through the process!

Have been working with Shawn Ray from Fidelity

Offer accepted on 5/20 for BLT - 160 pts Feb UY, all 2013 pts, all pts going forward. Buyer pays closing and MF. 

Still need to sign contract, but I'm hoping it goes smoothly and no issues with ROFR!!


----------



## lorie13

Moniqu17 said:


> Hi everyone... new to DVC and this will be my first time through the process!
> 
> Have been working with Shawn Ray from Fidelity
> 
> Offer accepted on 5/20 for BLT - 160 pts Feb UY, all 2013 pts, all pts going forward. Buyer pays closing and MF.
> 
> Still need to sign contract, but I'm hoping it goes smoothly and no issues with ROFR!!



What was the agreed amount?


----------



## Moniqu17

Oops sorry! 90pp


----------



## rusafee1183

2 weeks down, 2 to go.... The wait is killing me! 

I did get a call from our broker, saying that Disney was requesting we submit new paperwork with our names to match what they have in the system. Apparently, I used full middle names when we sent the papers, and Disney only has middle initials on our current membership. The broker said "Disney is requesting this so your membership can be synched" 

I am taking this as a step in the right direction, but still not holding my breath. 

Needing some  sent our way!


----------



## Countryrunner262

rusafee1183 said:


> 2 weeks down, 2 to go.... The wait is killing me!



We are on the same timeline as you, and the waiting is the bummer! Fortunately we have been so busy with Little League and planting (we farm), that these first two weeks have flown by!  Good Luck!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats to all those who passed today...and the couple of folks that just had offers accepted (keep us posted on ROFR).  

Updated page 162.


----------



## lovin'fl

quandrea said:


> I just offered $60 per point, DEC UY 162 points with Fidelity.  Hope I have the same good fortune.  Great deal.  Congrats



Good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## ELMC

rusafee1183 said:


> 2 weeks down, 2 to go.... The wait is killing me!
> 
> I did get a call from our broker, saying that Disney was requesting we submit new paperwork with our names to match what they have in the system. Apparently, I used full middle names when we sent the papers, and Disney only has middle initials on our current membership. The broker said "Disney is requesting this so your membership can be synched"
> 
> I am taking this as a step in the right direction, but still not holding my breath.
> 
> Needing some  sent our way!



So good news/bad news here.  First, that's a good sign and it's also nice that they caught that.  It will make your online access significantly easier.  Bad news...I would ask your broker if this resets the clock on the ROFR process.


----------



## psac

z28wiz said:


> 25 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, buyer pays closing (sub 4/26)
> 
> 30 OKW (Aug), $80, all '14 points and forward, no closing due to buying above contract (sub 4/26)
> 
> 30 BWV (Dec), $78, 22 '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/27)
> 
> All three passed today with the TTS
> 
> Still waiting on Vero and also wating on the WLV one.



It still shocks me to see $80 OKW contracts. Congrats on getting through, I know that's been a tough one!!


----------



## z28wiz

They are both extended I know it's higher then norm but I wanted the extra points at okw still about 50 less then direct

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NoleFan

psac said:


> It still shocks me to see $80 OKW contracts. Congrats on getting through, I know that's been a tough one!!



From what I have seen lately, the asking price for most contracts under 50 points is in the $80's or very close to.


----------



## Missyrose

NoleFan said:


> From what I have seen lately, the asking price for most contracts under 50 points is in the $80's or very close to.



Yes, for the last month the price of small contracts are up across the board. But it doesn't make it any less shocking (to people who have watched prices for past couple of years) to see OKW contracts selling in the $70s and $80s. Yowsers.


----------



## nalajms

Moniqu17 said:


> Oops sorry! 90pp



Wow that's a great price.  Could you tell us the listing price?  Most of them on Fidelity are $100+ per point.  I don't even know if I should bother trying to negotiate with someone listing at $130 per point.


----------



## Moniqu17

It was only listed for 93pp, so we tried to make an offer that was tempting enough not to counter. We've lost a couple during negotiations because someone came in at asking, but those were akv. I didn't want to pay over 70pp.


----------



## saintstickets

Notified yesterday of 2 contracts passing ROFR - 

Sold - OKW 50pt Aug UY @ $72/pt, Buyer paid closing, Seller paid 2013 MF, no 2013 pts, all pts 2014 forward.
     4/25 - Listed contract
     4/27 - Contract sold
     4/29 - Sent to Disney for ROFR
     5/21 - Passed ROFR

Purchased - BCV 100pt Sep UY @ $84/pt, Buyer paid closing, Split 2013 MF, 3-2012 pts, all pts 2013 forward
     4/24 - Made offer on contract & was accepted
     4/26 - Sent to Disney for ROFR
     5/21 - Passed ROFR


----------



## bman388

bman388 said:


> Hey Lovin'fl, you can add ours..
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 250 pts
> 16 banked points from 2012 avail Aug 2013, 250 pts 2014
> $50/pt
> Buyer pays closing.  MF covered by seller for 2013
> Submitted for ROFR on 4/29



Just found out Disney Waived ROFR yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!  22 days total.  YESSSSSSS!


----------



## quandrea

bman388 said:


> Just found out Disney Waived ROFR yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!  22 days total.  YESSSSSSS!



What broker?  Great price.


----------



## rusafee1183

ELMC said:


> So good news/bad news here.  First, that's a good sign and it's also nice that they caught that.  It will make your online access significantly easier.  Bad news...I would ask your broker if this resets the clock on the ROFR process.



I know! I thought the same thing!! He did say that there were 2 parts to the ROFR process, the first step - when they look over all of the details and verify all of your information and the contract. Then, the 2nd part - when they send it over to actually see if they will be taking it back or not. 

He did say that he talked to the woman at Disney and she said that she didn't hold it up, that she would just add the addendum on after the 2nd step. 

I HOPE that this is true. But, again - we'll see.  I am tempted to call him and ask again.  I had just gotten off of our cruise ship and was standing in the middle of Pike Place Market in Seattle when I got his voicemail and called him back. It wasn't the most quiet place in the world and I DEFINITELY could have misunderstood all of that


----------



## rusafee1183

bman388 said:


> Just found out Disney Waived ROFR yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!  22 days total.  YESSSSSSS!





WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! 

Congratulations!


----------



## BTSD

rusafee1183 said:


> I know! I thought the same thing!! He did say that there were 2 parts to the ROFR process, the first step - when they look over all of the details and verify all of your information and the contract. Then, the 2nd part - when they send it over to actually see if they will be taking it back or not.



We previously bought direct and were purchasing resale, and the paperwork was sent to Disney Membership Admin on 4/23, and it was submitted to ROFR on 4/29.  We just passed on 5/21 so hopefully you'll have the same luck!


----------



## annmarieda

Congrats to all who have passed in the last couple days!!!!

I still am waiting... Sent to rofr in 4/24.....  Was told to expect an answer the week of 5/27.  So not too much longer now!


----------



## Pbuttadad

Question... Is there a good UY?


----------



## moran66

moran66---160 AKV (April), $58, 153 '13 pts and 8 '14 pts, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 4/25)


Passed!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Pbuttadad said:


> Question... Is there a good UY?



In terms of ROFR- There are certain months at each resort that have more contracts in specific UY....so they pop up for sale more.  They may also get ROFRd more as folks on the direct WL want those common UY too.  There are pie charts somewhere that show % of each UY at each resort.

In terms of selection of UY- It's good to get a UY that is the month of or before your typical travel time.  That way if you cancel your trip w/in 30 days of check in and the points go into holding, you have more time, until your use UY is up, to use those holding points.  We typically travel from Aug to Jan...so our June and Aug UY are good for us.


----------



## lovin'fl

Updated page 162.


----------



## quandrea

Offer accepted 160 akl points. 78 2012, 160 2013 and all forward. $60 per point, buyer pays all fees and closing. ROFR here we come!!!


----------



## bradr325

Learned from Fidelity that Disney waived their ROFR. We have 200 pts from December 2012,  along with the 200 in Dec 2013, etc. 

Very excited. Fidelity said to expect 2-3 weeks for the Title to come through.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Kidanifan08

Just found out today that we passed ROFR yesterday.  Submitted 4/25/13.  Details:  100 pts AKV, $72/pt; all 2012 points and forward; buyer paying 2013 MF's, closing and admin fee (Fidelity).  

I wasn't too worried at this price point and with AKV.  I don't think anyone is going to get ROFR'd on an AKV resale until they sell out of points.

We did a full price offer.  It was a little disappointing to pay that price point, especially since I got a 105 pt AKV contract last year for $67/pt with current points, but it was our UY and it had current points, so were happy.  We already have the points earmarked for trips in 2014!


----------



## rusafee1183

quandrea said:


> Offer accepted 160 akl points. 78 2012, 160 2013 and all forward. $60 per point, buyer pays all fees and closing. ROFR here we come!!!



YAY!!!! 

Good luck with ROFR! 



bradr325 said:


> Learned from Fidelity that Disney waived their ROFR. We have 200 pts from December 2012,  along with the 200 in Dec 2013, etc.
> 
> Very excited. Fidelity said to expect 2-3 weeks for the Title to come through.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



CONGRATULATIONS!    



Kidanifan08 said:


> Just found out today that we passed ROFR yesterday.  Submitted 4/25/13.  Details:  100 pts AKV, $72/pt; all 2012 points and forward; buyer paying 2013 MF's, closing and admin fee (Fidelity).
> 
> I wasn't too worried at this price point and with AKV.  I don't think anyone is going to get ROFR'd on an AKV resale until they sell out of points.
> 
> We did a full price offer.  It was a little disappointing to pay that price point, especially since I got a 105 pt AKV contract last year for $67/pt with current points, but it was our UY and it had current points, so were happy.  We already have the points earmarked for trips in 2014!



Congrats! 

It's tough out there right now. Prices are a lot higher than I have seen in the past and there's always someone right behind you to make an offer. After watching for several months, and having contracts gone before we could even make an offer - we did the same as you. When I found a contract that was our use year and the amount of points we were looking for at the right resort, I jumped on it and offered full price. VWL, 125 points $79 pp

We are still waiting on ROFR, so we'll see! I'm optimistic!


----------



## Kidanifan08

rusafee1183 said:


> When I found a contract that was our use year and the amount of points we were looking for at the right resort, I jumped on it and offered full price. VWL, 125 points $79 pp
> 
> We are still waiting on ROFR, so we'll see! I'm optimistic!



Good luck!


----------



## Disney Mom Dani

Is it true that if you buy from the secondary market, there's certain things you can't use the points on (cruises, hotels, etc)?


----------



## lovin'fl

Disney Mom Dani said:


> Is it true that if you buy from the secondary market, there's certain things you can't use the points on (cruises, hotels, etc)?



Can't use resales- bought since March 2011- for Disney cruises, the concierge collection and the Disney collection (regular Disney resorts), but you can still do all DVC resorts and RCI.  And using DVC for cruises, concierge or regular Disney resorts is not the best use of points anyway IMO (very point costly and you could just rent those same points out and pay cash for cruise, concierge place or WDW resort and be better off).


----------



## cseca

Disney Mom Dani said:


> Is it true that if you buy from the secondary market, there's certain things you can't use the points on (cruises, hotels, etc)?



Yes you can only use the points on DVC resorts.
No exchanges to cruises or Disney collections (Disney hotels not DVC resorts)


----------



## Disney Mom Dani

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Can't use resales- bought since March 2011- for Disney cruises, the concierge collection and the Disney collection (regular Disney resorts), but you can still do all DVC resorts and RCI.  And using DVC for cruises, concierge or regular Disney resorts is not the best use of points anyway IMO (very point costly and you could just rent those same points out and pay cash for cruise, concierge place or WDW resort and be better off).



That's a very good idea! We just joined DVC and bought 100 points direct on our cruise last week with plans to purchase more on resale. But we weren't sure about those details.


----------



## lorie13

nalajms said:


> Wow that's a great price.  Could you tell us the listing price?  Most of them on Fidelity are $100+ per point.  I don't even know if I should bother trying to negotiate with someone listing at $130 per point.



Inquired about those high priced ones on Fidelity.  Some are due to how much the seller owes and a couple of them have been cancelled.


----------



## Nabas

lorie13 said:


> Inquired about those high priced ones on Fidelity.  Some are due to how much the seller owes and a couple of them have been cancelled.


Yet another reason not to finance DVC.

It's really sad to see all the foreclosures on the Orange County Comptroller website.  Disney reclaims those points for next to nothing and then gets to sell them as "new" points all over again.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Anyone make it (or not make it) through ROFR with BLT lately? Our offer was just accepted.  160 points for $94 all 2012 points and forward.  Thinking of paying more.  Is that crazy?


----------



## lchute1158

Sheri in CT said:


> Anyone make it (or not make it) through ROFR with BLT lately? Our offer was just accepted.  160 points for $94 all 2012 points and forward.  Thinking of paying more.  Is that crazy?



Don't pay more!  Go for the best deal...just because you pay more doesn't guarantee Mickey won't take it!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Breyean

lchute1158 said:


> Don't pay more!  Go for the best deal...just because you pay more doesn't guarantee Mickey won't take it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I agree. I think just last week posters reported passing at BLT lower than that, so take a chance.

I di and it worked out. I did a VGC resale a few months ago, having been ROFR'd twice before. The broker said maybe I wanted to offer more to increase my chances of passing. I just paid asking of $90 and PASSED!

With BLT you'll have more chances if it gets bought back. But I'd just let it ride and hope for the best!


----------



## agie65

Sheri in CT said:


> Anyone make it (or not make it) through ROFR with BLT lately? Our offer was just accepted.  160 points for $94 all 2012 points and forward.  Thinking of paying more.  Is that crazy?



High price does not increase your chances of passing, go with your guts what is right price for the contract. Last week or week before one passed for low price but high price was taken by the mouse, you can see in the post here.


----------



## arachnib

OK, I'm excited we passed ROFR on our 350 BWV. Now, I'm addicted to still watching the boards for prices and points. To make this simple, let's say I purchase a 100 point VGC with the same use year as my BWV, June. So on June 1st the 350 BWV get deposited and the 100 VGC get deposited, giving me 450 points in my account. If I want to book a 450 point room at VGC, can I book 11 months out? Or can I only book 100 points at 11 months out, and the other 350 can't be booked at VGC until 7 months out? Once you have points in your account, do they all mix together or do they still remain separate by resort? Thanks!!!


----------



## agie65

arachnib said:


> OK, I'm excited we passed ROFR on our 350 BWV. Now, I'm addicted to still watching the boards for prices and points. To make this simple, let's say I purchase a 100 point VGC with the same use year as my BWV, June. So on June 1st the 350 BWV get deposited and the 100 VGC get deposited, giving me 450 points in my account. If I want to book a 450 point room at VGC, can I book 11 months out? Or can I only book 100 points at 11 months out, and the other 350 can't be booked at VGC until 7 months out? Once you have points in your account, do they all mix together or do they still remain separate by resort? Thanks!!!



Points belongs to each home resort for 11 month window, you can book each resort 11 month in advance with points available from each resort only.


----------



## arachnib

So at 7 months they combine together for use at any resort? 



agie65 said:


> Points belongs to each home resort for 11 month window, you can book each resort 11 month in advance with points available from each resort only.


----------



## agie65

arachnib said:


> So at 7 months they combine together for use at any resort?



Correct you can do that.


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> So at 7 months they combine together for use at any resort?



Hey arachnib- Did you get your closing documents yet?  Starting to wonder where mine are...we passed 5/14 and no docs yet.


----------



## arachnib

No, have not received them yet, either. Just checked the info email I received on Friday, May 17th. It said in I would receive the closing documents for the title company in the next 7-10business days. So May 29th to June 1.  



lovin'fl said:


> Hey arachnib- Did you get your closing documents yet?  Starting to wonder where mine are...we passed 5/14 and no docs yet.


----------



## NoleFan

arachnib said:


> No, have not received them yet, either.



what broker?


----------



## arachnib

The Green one. And you? 



NoleFan said:


> what broker?


----------



## lovin'fl

Mine is with Shontell at www.DVCbyResale.com and since it's HH, we use a closing law firm out of SC, so it may be different than the FL closings (though we bought HH points from TTS in Jan 2012 and I don't recall anything different about that closing).   I got an unusual letter from the law firm a few days ago that said they'd "be back in touch to deliver a proposed settlement statement".


----------



## arachnib

"...a proposed settlement statement." ?? I think I'd call my broker and ask them what that means. If there's a problem, you are the one that can catch it before the broker. You only have one contract to watch over.  




lovin'fl said:


> Mine is with Shontell at www.DVCbyResale.com and since it's HH, we use a closing law firm out of SC, so it may be different than the FL closings (though we bought HH points from TTS in Jan 2012 and I don't recall anything different about that closing).  I got an unusual letter from the law firm a few days ago that said they'd "be back in touch to deliver a proposed settlement statement".


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> "...a proposed settlement statement." ?? I think I'd call my broker and ask them what that means. If there's a problem, you are the one that can catch it before the broker. You only have one contract to watch over.



I am thinking it means closing docs with final payment amount (which we paid in full already).  I e-mailed the law office earlier and if I don't hear by tomorrow, I'll e-mail broker.  My docs, from before ROFR, do say that closing will be on or before June 3...so they have time (as long as the sellers are quick to get docs back in).


----------



## NoleFan

arachnib said:


> The Green one. And you?



1st one was with Shontell. Got closing dox within 2 days of passing ROFR. This time, TSS. Just passed this week so waiting for dox now.

Arachnib, is yours Fidelity?


----------



## arachnib

Yes, it is Fidelity. Didn't know what companies could be mentioned. Played it safe, instead of back searching the posts.  



NoleFan said:


> 1st one was with Shontell. Got closing dox within 2 days of passing ROFR. This time, TSS. Just passed this week so waiting for dox now.
> 
> Arachnib, is yours Fidelity?


----------



## lovin'fl

NoleFan said:


> 1st one was with Shontell. Got closing dox within 2 days of passing ROFR. This time, TSS. Just passed this week so waiting for dox now.
> 
> Arachnib, is yours Fidelity?




I used TTS to buy HH in Jan 2012, so I just looked up my timeline.  I got my closing docs 5 calendar days after passing ROFR. Just for time frame idea.


----------



## rusafee1183

Congrats to those who passed!    

Speaking of not mentioning the brokers names, I have always been curious why only one is blocked but I can type out any of the other brokers. 

As an FYI - We are using "he who shall not be named", and have had EXCELLENT service.


----------



## lchute1158

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Congrats to those who passed!
> 
> Speaking of not mentioning the brokers names, I have always been curious why only one is blocked but I can type out any of the other brokers.
> 
> As an FYI - We are using "he who shall not be named", and have had EXCELLENT service.



Too much Harry Potter?


----------



## Nabas

Nabas said:


> Our 2nd contract was sent to Disney on 4/29. Details:
> 
> Nabas--- 160 AKV (Dec), $60, all '13 & '14 pts


Notified that we officially passed ROFR today.  Fidelity


----------



## annmarieda

So excited- just found out Disney waived rofr!  I am a bit shocked.  I really expected them to not waive.

230 pt $60 a point.  Seller pays closing and half 2013 mfs.  Buyer pays half mfs and fidelity fee.  Points coming 12/2013


----------



## kenly777

annmarieda said:


> So excited- just found out Disney waived rofr!  I am a bit shocked.  I really expected them to not waive.
> 
> 230 pt $60 a point.  Seller pays closing and half 2013 mfs.  Buyer pays half mfs and fidelity fee.  Points coming 12/2013



Great news for you! What resort were you able to get at $60?  Tough to do for many of them.


----------



## annmarieda

kenly777 said:


> Great news for you! What resort were you able to get at $60?  Tough to do for many of them.



Oops, sorry left that out.  Okw...


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> Oops, sorry left that out.  Okw...



Congrats, Is it loaded? OKW should be around this price point, look at ROFR data, Disney waived many around this price. happy to see less ROFR activity, more contracts passing now, guess cloud of ROFR clearing up.


----------



## Kidanifan08

annmarieda said:


> Oops, sorry left that out.  Okw...



Extended?


----------



## orlandobuck

I am currently in the ROFR waiting period. Does Disney usually take close to the full 30 days or is it ever fast?  Excited and impatient.


----------



## Countryrunner262

orlandobuck said:


> I am currently in the ROFR waiting period. Does Disney usually take close to the full 30 days or is it ever fast?  Excited and impatient.



I am waiting as well. We went into ROFR 5/6. From what I have been seeing the earliest has been 21 days (only a couple) and averaging 25-28 days. Good luck!


----------



## orlandobuck

Thank you and same to you.


----------



## cmrdgrs

Sheri in CT said:


> Anyone make it (or not make it) through ROFR with BLT lately? Our offer was just accepted.  160 points for $94 all 2012 points and forward.  Thinking of paying more.  Is that crazy?



I was just looking at BLT resales on the list for what has passed and one of the last contracts to pass was at $80pp.  The prices are all over the board, but it seems lower priced contracts can and are passing ROFR.

Good luck!


----------



## rusafee1183

orlandobuck said:


> I am currently in the ROFR waiting period. Does Disney usually take close to the full 30 days or is it ever fast?  Excited and impatient.





Countryrunner262 said:


> I am waiting as well. We went into ROFR 5/6. From what I have been seeing the earliest has been 21 days (only a couple) and averaging 25-28 days. Good luck!



We're right there with you guys! Anxious, excited and impatient sums it up nicely. 

The longer they make you wait, the better your chances I hear.  

We are at day 17 here!


----------



## lorie13

Sheri in CT said:


> Anyone make it (or not make it) through ROFR with BLT lately? Our offer was just accepted.  160 points for $94 all 2012 points and forward.  Thinking of paying more.  Is that crazy?



No, you are not crazy  I think it is normal to second guess yourself, but Disney has no rhyme or reason for what they ROFR, probably has to do with if they have a request for that UY, and no matter what you paid if is under their price of $165 it would make a good deal for them. Think positive happy thoughts that it is your contract. 
BTW this was the contract at the un named broker listed at $99 right. Good luck.


----------



## mirnmart

Offer accepted on OKW 240 points, 121 banked 12 points and all 2013 points
$62pp buyer paying closing, split 2013 MFs.....submitted for ROFR 05/21.....now we cross our fingers and wait!


----------



## bman388

Countryrunner262 said:


> I am waiting as well. We went into ROFR 5/6. From what I have been seeing the earliest has been 21 days (only a couple) and averaging 25-28 days. Good luck!



Ours recently took 22 days.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> I am thinking it means closing docs with final payment amount (which we paid in full already).  I e-mailed the law office earlier and if I don't hear by tomorrow, I'll e-mail broker.  My docs, from before ROFR, do say that closing will be on or before June 3...so they have time (as long as the sellers are quick to get docs back in).



Got our closing docs today and closing should be on or before 5/31...woo hoo.


----------



## rusafee1183

bman388 said:


> Ours recently took 22 days.



Am I correct, that people *generally* hear on Tuesdays? 

If so, this Tuesday will be day 22 for us


----------



## Countryrunner262

rusafee1183 said:


> Am I correct, that people *generally* hear on Tuesdays?
> 
> If so, this Tuesday will be day 22 for us



I noticed Tuesdays were the trend the last couple weeks. The holiday weekend may push it back a day or two next week. We shall see. Hoping to hear soon!


----------



## lovin'fl

rusafee1183 said:


> Am I correct, that people *generally* hear on Tuesdays?
> 
> If so, this Tuesday will be day 22 for us



Mine was 21 days and on a Tuesday (5/14)


----------



## Countryrunner262

lovin'fl said:


> Mine was 21 days and on a Tuesday (5/14)



Hoping the trend continues. We will be on day 23 this coming Tuesday!


----------



## ocean702

I heard today a Friday after 24 days. It's been a great day!!


----------



## G'sMaman

We heard yesterday that our VWL contract was taken back by Disney.  In this case, we are the sellers so now I'm thinking we should have insisted on our listing price and we'd all be happy, including the buyers.  It was for 150 points at $70 per point -  June use year with 118 2013 points and all points going forward.


----------



## lovin'fl

Updated page 162.


----------



## Firepath

G'sMaman said:


> We heard yesterday that our VWL contract was taken back by Disney.  In this case, we are the sellers so now I'm thinking we should have insisted on our listing price and we'd all be happy, including the buyers.  It was for 150 points at $70 per point -  June use year with 118 2013 points and all points going forward.



That's interesting. If I were buying direct, I wouldn't want anything less than the full allotment of points for the current year. I wonder how they market that. If I were on the waitlist I'm not sure I'd pay full price for less points. Has anyone buying had that happen to them and what did you do?


----------



## Firepath

Firepath said:


> That's interesting. If I were buying direct, I wouldn't want anything less than the full allotment of points for the current year. I wonder how they market that. If I were on the waitlist I'm not sure I'd pay full price for less points. Has anyone buying had that happen to them and what did you do?



Okay, I may have answered my own question. If they ROFR a loaded contract can they move those extra points over to another contract that is missing some?


----------



## Iceman13

We just went into ROFR for a 50 pt. fully loaded contract at BLT (including all 2012 points banked). We offered $105 pp, which is high, but it was perfect contract for us and didn't want to get outdid.

Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## ELMC

Firepath said:


> That's interesting. If I were buying direct, I wouldn't want anything less than the full allotment of points for the current year. I wonder how they market that. If I were on the waitlist I'm not sure I'd pay full price for less points. Has anyone buying had that happen to them and what did you do?



They cannot legally sell you a contract that does not have a full compliment of the current UY points.



Firepath said:


> Okay, I may have answered my own question. If they ROFR a loaded contract can they move those extra points over to another contract that is missing some?



Exactly.  Disney controls the Disney magic.  In this case they can magically take points from elsewhere and add them to this contract.  Or they can sell a new contract for fewer points and have extra left over.  I'm sure there are a few other things they can do as well that we're not even aware of.  It's good to be the king.  (Anyone?)


----------



## rusafee1183

G'sMaman said:


> We heard yesterday that our VWL contract was taken back by Disney.  In this case, we are the sellers so now I'm thinking we should have insisted on our listing price and we'd all be happy, including the buyers.  It was for 150 points at $70 per point -  June use year with 118 2013 points and all points going forward.



I'm curious, what was the full asking? I made a full price offer at $79pp. Really hoping since Disney stole this one that they let my VWL slide by next week. 

Sorry they took yours, I'm assuming that it doesn't affect the seller TOO much at this point - but if the buyer had offered a bit more, you're right.... you would have walked away with a bit more and they may have gotten the contract 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Minnies Dad

Minnies Dad said:


> Waiting on DVC, went to ROFR on 4/26.  BLT Feb 240  $80 264 (24 banked) 2013, 240 2014. Buyer pays closing and 2013 Maintenance Fees.



Disney took it.  Back to starting point.


----------



## Minniesgal

Countryrunner262 said:


> I noticed Tuesdays were the trend the last couple weeks. The holiday weekend may push it back a day or two next week. We shall see. Hoping to hear soon!



Sometimes but not always we heard on a Saturday


----------



## lovin'fl

ELMC said:


> They cannot legally sell you a contract that does not have a full compliment of the current UY points.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Disney controls the Disney magic.  In this case they can magically take points from elsewhere and add them to this contract.  Or they can sell a new contract for fewer points and have extra left over.  I'm sure there are a few other things they can do as well that we're not even aware of.  It's good to be the king.  (Anyone?)



Also from foreclosures and an extra (unsold...certain % of points goes unsold at each resort) stash they have.  And maybe they know what % of points goes unused and expires each year and may be able to work with those (but I am not sure about that).


----------



## icouldlivethere

Iceman13 said:


> We just went into ROFR for a 50 pt. fully loaded contract at BLT (including all 2012 points banked). We offered $105 pp, which is high, but it was perfect contract for us and didn't want to get outdid.
> 
> Keeping our fingers crossed.



Were they asking $115 and was it a Sept. UY?  I was thinking about putting in an offer on that one but we have an Oct UY at BWV.  Now I'm kicking myself for not doing it.  

Good luck!  I hope it makes it through!


----------



## Iceman13

icouldlivethere said:


> Were they asking $115 and was it a Sept. UY?  I was thinking about putting in an offer on that one but we have an Oct UY at BWV.  Now I'm kicking myself for not doing it.
> 
> Good luck!  I hope it makes it through!



I think we are talking about the same one. 

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## G'sMaman

Firepath said:


> Okay, I may have answered my own question. If they ROFR a loaded contract can they move those extra points over to another contract that is missing some?



I did think it was odd that they would ROFR a partially stripped contract, but I guess VWL must be in high demand.  I'm sure DVC has extra points they can move around - after all it's only one year's points they have to worry about making up.




rusafee1183 said:


> I'm curious, what was the full asking? I made a full price offer at $79pp. Really hoping since Disney stole this one that they let my VWL slide by next week.
> 
> Sorry they took yours, I'm assuming that it doesn't affect the seller TOO much at this point - but if the buyer had offered a bit more, you're right.... you would have walked away with a bit more and they may have gotten the contract
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I was going to list at $78 hoping to get $74, but then decided to just go ahead and list at $74.  It sold a day later at $70.  In any event, I'm not too upset.  I bought these points less than 2 years ago for $55 and it came fully loaded with 150 banked points which I sold so it brought the net cost down to $45 a point.  Even with the broker's fee, I am coming out ahead.  Who makes money on a timeshare these days?!?  Now, I can give my money directly to Disney with my purchase of VGF!


----------



## rusafee1183

G'sMaman said:


> I did think it was odd that they would ROFR a partially stripped contract, but I guess VWL must be in high demand.  I'm sure DVC has extra points they can move around - after all it's only one year's points they have to worry about making up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to list at $78 hoping to get $74, but then decided to just go ahead and list at $74.  It sold a day later at $70.  In any event, I'm not too upset.  I bought these points less than 2 years ago for $55 and it came fully loaded with 150 banked points which I sold so it brought the net cost down to $45 a point.  Even with the broker's fee, I am coming out ahead.  Who makes money on a timeshare these days?!?  Now, I can give my money directly to Disney with my purchase of VGF!



You're right. VWL is in HUGE demand right now. I was on the waitlist direct before I found the right resale contract, and my guide said that there were 50 people in front of me.  This next week and a half can't go fast enough. I really think they'll probably take mine.  It's a pretty loaded contract, with all 125 points coming in Dec going forward. 

Anyway, congrats about your VGF contract! That's so exciting!


----------



## G'sMaman

rusafee1183 said:


> You're right. VWL is in HUGE demand right now. I was on the waitlist direct before I found the right resale contract, and my guide said that there were 50 people in front of me.  This next week and a half can't go fast enough. I really think they'll probably take mine.  It's a pretty loaded contract, with all 125 points coming in Dec going forward.
> 
> Anyway, congrats about your VGF contract! That's so exciting!



Thanks!  Wow! 50 people ahead of you on the direct list.  I guess the secret is out.  VWL is such a lovely resort.  We just wanted to change it up a bit.  We own at VGC, stay at the Sequoia Lodge at Disneyland Paris, and visit the national parks regularly so giving up VWL made sense.  

Good luck on RORF, but I really think you have a decent shot at passing.


----------



## rusafee1183

G'sMaman said:


> Thanks!  Wow! 50 people ahead of you on the direct list.  I guess the secret is out.  VWL is such a lovely resort.  We just wanted to change it up a bit.  We own at VGC, stay at the Sequoia Lodge at Disneyland Paris, and visit the national parks regularly so giving up VWL made sense.
> 
> Good luck on RORF, but I really think you have a decent shot at passing.



LOL. Yes, I guess that does make sense - it's a little overkill at that point for you! 

Thank you so much, the reassurance is really nice  I want to think so because of the higher offer, but... IDK. We'll see.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Wow, I had a few unexpected bills come in and I was not going to fret if my VWL got taken...it was 150 dec UY, 50 points for 2012 and all 2013.  We negotiated from$85 to $80...  Well we made it through and are waiting for the points to show up. I knew they were taking VWL and figured to start the process as it could take a while...


----------



## rusafee1183

Pirate Granny said:


> Wow, I had a few unexpected bills come in and I was not going to fret if my VWL got taken...it was 150 dec UY, 50 points for 2012 and all 2013.  We negotiated from$85 to $80...  Well we made it through and are waiting for the points to show up. I knew they were taking VWL and figured to start the process as it could take a while...



It's tough out there!  I'm glad you got it in and approved before the madness! Your $80pp price range is a lot closer to my $79pp offer than the one that just got ROFR'd, and I am getting 0 points from 2012. Maybe they will actually let me pass by


----------



## Nabas

Waiting on the following:

Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing,seller pays mf (sub 5/7)


----------



## Denise M

Waiting on ROFR, 160 BLT, $95 pp, June UY, 125 points 2013, 160 points 2014, buyer pays closing and MF, can't close until September. Submitted 4/30.


----------



## annmarieda

agie65 said:


> Congrats, Is it loaded? OKW should be around this price point, look at ROFR data, Disney waived many around this price. happy to see less ROFR activity, more contracts passing now, guess cloud of ROFR clearing up.



Thanks!   It isn't what I consider loaded.  all 2013 points will come in December though.  




Kidanifan08 said:


> Extended?



Nope



mirnmart said:


> Offer accepted on OKW 240 points, 121 banked 12 points and all 2013 points
> $62pp buyer paying closing, split 2013 MFs.....submitted for ROFR 05/21.....now we cross our fingers and wait!



Good luck!  This is very close to what we just passed on.   


orlandobuck said:


> I am currently in the ROFR waiting period. Does Disney usually take close to the full 30 days or is it ever fast?  Excited and impatient.



We passed on day 29


----------



## fancylatane

We are on day 14 of the wait  ...200 pts at SSR uy Oct.  No banked points but the full 200 coming in Oct. We are offering 65ppt.  Does anyone think that now that the the villas at the grand floridian are on the market if it will impact the rofr rate...and if it does, will it be a positive or negative impact?


----------



## lorie13

I am not sure my thinking is flawed but I just offered on a TSS BLT contract. 
250 pts June UY, 250 2012 points & 204 2013 points coming on 06/01/13, asking $102, they declined my offer and came back at $100/point.

I am thinking for $25,000 I would rather purchase 172 VGF points with the extra perks, extended years and the 11 month booking window for that MK resort.


----------



## Missyrose

lorie13 said:
			
		

> I am not sure my thinking is flawed but I just offered on a TSS BLT contract.
> 250 pts June UY, 250 2012 points & 204 2013 points coming on 06/01/13, asking $102, they declined my offer and came back at $100/point.
> 
> I am thinking for $25,000 I rather purchase 172 VGF points with the extra perks, extended years and the 11 month booking window for that MK resort.



I think it all depends on your needs. Will a 170-point contract go far enough for you? The BLT contract is fairly loaded by today's standards. With VGF, you'd get a contract with 2013 points, nothing bankable behind that. 

You'd be paying a 40 percent premium and buying fewer points for the so-called perks of buying direct. Now, I'm not against buying VGF (I just bought there myself) but you have to look at both resorts' point charts and figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Nabas

Missyrose said:


> I think it all depends on your needs. Will a 170-point contract go far enough for you? The BLT contract is fairly loaded by today's standards. With VGF, you'd get a contract with 2013 points, nothing bankable behind that.
> 
> You'd be paying a 40 percent premium and buying fewer points for the so-called perks of buying direct. Now, I'm not against buying VGF (I just bought there myself) but you have to look at both resorts' point charts and figure out what works best for you.


I agree but I'd also add that the market as a whole needs to be considered.

It's a seller's market right now and $100/point at BLT is a high price. Disney continues to foreclose on BLT properties and others continue to sell BLT. (Compared to the "Classic" DVC resorts, there's a decent supply of BLT on the market today.)  Meanwhile, the Poly DVC is probably just a few years away.  Once the Poly opens, will BLT have the same demand or will it be in third place behind the Grand Floridian and Poly, just like the Contemporary?

I fully expect VGF direct sale prices to go up, probably a lot.  It's happened at every DVC so far.  BLT resale prices might be at their peak right now.  However, in a few years, I wouldn't be surprised if VGF is selling for $120/point resale.  That means buying direct at $145/point today does not represent much of a premium over resale in (say) 5 years.


----------



## Missyrose

Nabas said:


> I agree but I'd also add that the market as a whole needs to be considered.
> 
> It's a seller's market right now and $100/point at BLT is a high price. Disney continues to foreclose on BLT properties and others continue to sell BLT. (Compared to the "Classic" DVC resorts, there's a decent supply of BLT on the market today.)  Meanwhile, the Poly DVC is probably just a few years away.  Once the Poly opens, will BLT have the same demand or will it be in third place behind the Grand Floridian and Poly, just like the Contemporary?
> 
> I fully expect VGF direct sale prices to go up, probably a lot.  It's happened at every DVC so far.  BLT resale prices might be at their peak right now.  However, in a few years, I wouldn't be surprised if VGF is selling for $120/point resale.  That means buying direct at $145/point today does not represent much of a premium over resale in (say) 5 years.



I see what you're trying to say, but I think you're discounting the size of VGF. It's small enough that it will likely take home-resort advantage to stay there and also small enough that there will be fewer contracts sold than a resort the size of BLT. So I think it's possible VGF could track more like VGC out in California in terms of contracts holding value. Maybe not quite as we'll as VGC because there's no other DVC option out there, but close.


----------



## Nabas

Missyrose said:


> I see what you're trying to say, but I think you're discounting the size of VGF. It's small enough that it will likely take home-resort advantage to stay there and also small enough that there will be fewer contracts sold than a resort the size of BLT. So I think it's possible VGF could track more like VGC out in California in terms of contracts holding value. Maybe not quite as we'll as VGC because there's no other DVC option out there, but close.


I think we are in agreement.  VGF is about the same size at BCV.  As we all have experienced, BCV is difficult to book at the 7-month window, especially during popular times of the year.  The new VGF will probably be even more difficult to book, exactly because of its newness.

I don't intend to buy at VGF because I would rather spend fewer points and stay at BWV, AKV, or even BCV.  However, for someone who wants to buy at VGF, now is as good of a time as any.

I expect VGF to surpass BLT in direct sale price and, because it's less than half the size of BLT, resale prices at VGF will still be high in 5-10 years; I'm predicting $120/point.  Thus, IMHO, buying direct today at $145/point isn't such a bad deal but, again, only if you really want to buy at VGF anyway.  Stated differently, buy direct now at $145/point rather than wait 5-10 years in the hope that VGF resale prices will come down significantly.


----------



## Missyrose

Nabas said:


> I think we are in agreement.  VGF is about the same size at BCV.  As we all have experienced, BCV is difficult to book at the 7-month window, especially during popular times of the year.  The new VGF will probably be even more difficult to book, exactly because of its newness.
> 
> I don't intend to buy at VGF because I would rather spend fewer points and stay at BWV, AKV, or even BCV.  However, for someone who wants to buy at VGF, now is as good of a time as any.
> 
> I expect VGF to surpass BLT in direct sale price and, because it's less than half the size of BLT, resale prices at VGF will still be high in 5-10 years; I'm predicting $120/point.  Thus, IMHO, buying direct today at $145/point isn't such a bad deal but, again, only if you really want to buy at VGF anyway.  Stated differently, buy direct now at $145/point rather than wait 5-10 years in the hope that VGF resale prices will come down significantly.



Not to quibble, but BCV has a maximum number of rooms of 282, while VGF has a max of 147. It's a fairly sizable difference.


----------



## lchute1158

Just got word I passed rofr on my OkW 75 point!


----------



## Countryrunner262

lchute1158 said:


> Just got word I passed rofr on my OkW 75 point!



Which broker did you use? I didn't think they would be working today. Congratulations!!!


----------



## rusafee1183

lchute1158 said:


> Just got word I passed rofr on my OkW 75 point!



Congratulations, that is so exciting! I wondered if things would be pushed back a bit because of the long weekend. Glad I was wrong! 

Looks like you went to ROFR a few days before I did. Hoping for the same good news in the next week! 

Congrats again!


----------



## Denise M

Just got an email from TSS. We passed! 
It's ours !


----------



## agie65

G'sMaman said:


> Thanks!  Wow! 50 people ahead of you on the direct list.  I guess the secret is out.  VWL is such a lovely resort.  We just wanted to change it up a bit.  We own at VGC, stay at the Sequoia Lodge at Disneyland Paris, and visit the national parks regularly so giving up VWL made sense.
> 
> Good luck on RORF, but I really think you have a decent shot at passing.



This is what guides put out, when I was at disney this mar/apr they told me they are ROFRing all the resale, well I did not buy direct they wanted me to, but bought 5 loaded contract without a ROFR, may be I will next to get bit by the mouse.


----------



## agie65

lchute1158 said:


> Just got word I passed rofr on my OkW 75 point!



Congratulations, happy to see less ROFR activity, may be mouse is busy selling VGF and clearing out AKL and Aulani as well. May waiting list list no longer exist or very small in size, any way good for all the buyers out there. Can you post detail on your contract please.


----------



## lovin'fl

Just updated ROFR list on page 162. 

Been away from the Dis for a couple days, so I hope I got everything.  let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## StaciMay

Add me to the list of waiting on ROFR.  Contracts have been signed and were sent to Disney for ROFR today!

BLT 160pts Aug UY $80pp 126 2013 points and all forward buyer pays MF, CC, and Fidelity fee.

This is our first DVC purchase and I'm so excited!!


----------



## lchute1158

Countryrunner262 said:
			
		

> Which broker did you use? I didn't think they would be working today. Congratulations!!!



Yea it was TSS.   I was very surprised.  Didn't think anyone would be working there or at Disney


----------



## MickeyFan612

Just Found out we passed- Thrilled to own AKV!!

AKV 500 $57 42-2011, 500, 2012 and beyond.
Seller pay closing and 2013 maint fees- buyer pay fidelity fee!



It is a Dec use year and was submitted on April 30!!


----------



## jendujka

I just got an e-mail from Sharon at Fidelity that we passed ROFR!!!

I am so thrilled!  This is our first contract and I wish I could scream and jump up and down, but I'm in my office and my coworkers already think I'm crazy!

SSR - 150 points - Oct - 53 points coming 2013, all points 2014 and forward.  Buyer pays closing, admin fee, and MF for the 53 2013 points

We went to ROFR on 5/14 and heard today, 5/28. That's 2 weeks, my friends!  YIPPEE!!!


----------



## pmatzner

Found out yesterday (Memorial Day-weird I know) that we passed ROFR!!!!!!  Submitted to Disney on May 1st, heard May 27th. 160, Feb UY, BLT....$95/pt.

SOOOOO EXCITED!!


----------



## z28wiz

Disney took this contract
150 VB (AUG), $36, all '13 points and forward, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 5/4)

But this one passed
28 WL (AUG), $87, 53 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, 2013 mf and admin fee (Sub 4/30)


----------



## agie65

z28wiz said:


> Disney took this contract
> 150 VB (AUG), $36, all '13 points and forward, seller pays 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 5/4)
> 
> But this one passed
> 28 WL (AUG), $87, 53 '12 points and all forward, buyer pays closing, 2013 mf and admin fee (Sub 4/30)



Congrats on WL, sorry to hear on VB was a nice price, mine VB passed @38+me paying all.


----------



## Countryrunner262

jendujka said:


> I just got an e-mail from Sharon at Fidelity that we passed ROFR!!!
> 
> I am so thrilled!  This is our first contract and I wish I could scream and jump up and down, but I'm in my office and my coworkers already think I'm crazy!
> 
> SSR - 150 points - Oct - 53 points coming 2013, all points 2014 and forward.  Buyer pays closing, admin fee, and MF for the 53 2013 points
> 
> We went to ROFR on 5/14 and heard today, 5/28. That's 2 weeks, my friends!  YIPPEE!!!



Wow!  That was crazy fast!  I'm jealous...lol!  

Congratulations!


----------



## rusafee1183

Congratulations to all who passed!!!!! 



Countryrunner262 said:


> Wow!  That was crazy fast!  I'm jealous...lol!
> 
> Congratulations!



I'm jealous too  

I was hoping to hear today.... Is it tacky to call?  

JK. I won't... but I want to


----------



## kenly777

rusafee1183 said:


> Congratulations to all who passed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous too
> 
> I was hoping to hear today.... Is it tacky to call?
> 
> JK. I won't... but I want to



I have seen many people who call, some getting great results


----------



## danana

Day 23 and still waiting on ROFR..

182 BLT (Feb), $92, 27 banked '12 pts, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (submitted 5/6)

We're getting a bit nervous that they may snatch this up since the contract is loaded!


----------



## Countryrunner262

rusafee1183 said:


> Congratulations to all who passed!!!!!
> 
> I'm jealous too
> 
> I was hoping to hear today.... Is it tacky to call?
> 
> JK. I won't... but I want to



I was told that they typically hear Monday and Tuesday. They told me today after I emailed, hopefully we will hear something by next week since we submitted 5/6. So we will continue to wait....


----------



## rusafee1183

kenly777 said:


> I have seen many people who call, some getting great results



OK, you convinced me..  

I called. No news.  He said that he thinks we will probably hear back on Monday or Tuesday and he hopes Kevin can email me with good news


----------



## lovin'fl

rusafee1183 said:


> Congratulations to all who passed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous too
> 
> I was hoping to hear today.... Is it tacky to call?
> 
> JK. I won't... but I want to



You can call or send an e-mail.  They are used to folks being anxious to hear and won't mind you calling to check.

Edit:  Just saw that you did.


----------



## drpepr

Countryrunner262 said:


> I was told that they typically hear Monday and Tuesday. They told me today after I emailed, hopefully we will hear something by next week since we submitted 5/6. So we will continue to wait....



I'm also waiting for a 5/6 submission with the TSS.  I was going to call but I guess the 5/6 ones have not come through yet.


----------



## Countryrunner262

lovin'fl said:


> You can call or send an e-mail.  They are used to folks being anxious to hear and won't mind you calling to check.



I emailed, but no news yet. I'm sure they will not get any more news from Disney today, so hopefully next week. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Countryrunner262

drpepr said:


> I'm also waiting for a 5/6 submission with the TSS.  I was going to call but I guess the 5/6 ones have not come through yet.



I know, I was really hoping today since so many have been passing early. This will be our first contract so we are so excited and anxious!


----------



## arachnib

Hey Lovin'FL! We received our title papers/closing documents today from First American Title for Fidelity. We received the email at 9:20 this morning. So they hit the 7 (to 10) business days just perfect!   




lovin'fl said:


> Hey arachnib- Did you get your closing documents yet?  Starting to wonder where mine are...we passed 5/14 and no docs yet.


----------



## drpepr

Countryrunner262 said:


> I know, I was really hoping today since so many have been passing early. This will be our first contract so we are so excited and anxious!



Yup...my first contract as well!  Good luck!


----------



## nkosiek

danana said:


> Day 23 and still waiting on ROFR..
> 
> 182 BLT (Feb), $92, 27 banked '12 pts, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (submitted 5/6)
> 
> We're getting a bit nervous that they may snatch this up since the contract is loaded!



If it helps, I passed with a similar contract (June, 40 from 12, all forward, same price) 2 weeks ago and just found out about 15 minutes ago that we closed today.


----------



## danana

nkosiek said:


> If it helps, I passed with a similar contract (June, 40 from 12, all forward, same price) 2 weeks ago and just found out about 15 minutes ago that we closed today.


Thanks nkosiek. That is good to know!


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> Hey Lovin'FL! We received our title papers/closing documents today from First American Title for Fidelity. We received the email at 9:20 this morning. So they hit the 7 (to 10) business days just perfect!



Got mine on Fri (the 24th)...10 days after passing ROFR.  I put them in the mail Friday so hopefully we'll close this week.  Yay!!!  You and I will have our points in, maybe, 2 more weeks. Woo hoo!!


----------



## agie65

lovin'fl said:


> Got mine on Fri (the 24th)...10 days after passing ROFR.  I put them in the mail Friday so hopefully we'll close this week.  Yay!!!  You and I will have our points in, maybe, 2 more weeks. Woo hoo!!



I am still waiting from 5/14 for my closing papers from first American, it is awful.


----------



## nkosiek

agie65 said:


> I am still waiting from 5/14 for my closing papers from first American, it is awful.


Call whoever it is over at Fidelity and tell them to put in a call. I had to do this as my wife was going out of town on business for a while and the only way we could move things along was to have them put a bit of a rush on things so she could sign before she left or else things would have been pushed back another 3 weeks.

As an aside, we closed today on that contract and so now I'm once again at the Mouse's mercy...so that little rodent better get me in the system fast.


----------



## rusafee1183

So, not to jinx myself or anything - but I am curious how this all works from here. Let's say we pass ROFR. I already agreed to a late closing (mid August) 

So I wait and do nothing until then... we close in August, (this is when I pay the closing costs and my loan fee I assume) I get the papers a few weeks later, and then within the next few weeks after that - I will be in Disney's system? So, beginning of Oct, maybe?


----------



## lovin'fl

rusafee1183 said:


> So, not to jinx myself or anything - but I am curious how this all works from here. Let's say we pass ROFR. I already agreed to a late closing (mid August)
> 
> So I wait and do nothing until then... we close in August, (this is when I pay the closing costs and my loan fee I assume) I get the papers a few weeks later, and then within the next few weeks after that - I will be in Disney's system? So, beginning of Oct, maybe?



I don't know for sure (never had a late closing) but I would guess that you will get your docs well before mid-August and send them back with final payment about a week before closing.  If you close mid- August, then your points should be loaded (and member letter should arrive) 2-3 weeks later (by early September).


----------



## lovin'fl

Updated list on page 162


----------



## psac

MickeyFan612 said:


> Just Found out we passed- Thrilled to own AKV!!
> 
> AKV 500 $57 42-2011, 500, 2012 and beyond.
> Seller pay closing and 2013 maint fees- buyer pay fidelity fee!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Dec use year and was submitted on April 30!!



Wow, $57 is a recent low for AKL, great price, but that is a LOT of points, so makes sense. Congrats!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Just inquired about a BWV contract and was told yesterday Disney took another BWV contract at 72.00PP!


----------



## gpts@disney

dbs1228 said:


> Just inquired about a BWV contract and was told yesterday Disney took another BWV contract at 72.00PP!



What use year ?  Waiting on an August UY for BWV.


----------



## jendujka

I just have to say THANK YOU to everyone who has contributed to this thread and to lovin'fl for compiling all of the information.  It has made the resale purchase process SO MUCH easier to understand and it was SO helpful in the negotiation process.  THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!


----------



## lovin'fl

You're welcome.  It is great to have all these folks posting their ROFR info.  It is nice to know the current DVC market, what the ROFR monkey is up to and get ideas of current purchase timeline.  Otherwise we'd be blindly going into buying DVC.  It is helpful...so I thank all those who post their ROFR info and timelines and the folks, mac tlc and Donald is #1, who have maintained these threads for years.


----------



## lovin'fl

agie65 said:


> I am still waiting from 5/14 for my closing papers from first American, it is awful.



I hope you get your closing docs today!


----------



## Hunclemarco

I'm curious, what is included in the welcome package?  I did receive the letter indicating our member number.
TIA!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## gatechfan99

Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.

It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.


----------



## lovin'fl

Hunclemarco said:


> I'm curious, what is included in the welcome package?  I did receive the letter indicating our member number.
> TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Your member cards and a planner book...I think and I believe it comes a little while after the member # letter.  You won't get it if you were already members and added onto that membership # (same UY and deeded same).


----------



## nalajms

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that.



So sorry to hear that.   I would have thought the lack of 2013 points and delayed closing would help it pass.  Well, you can certainly close on another contract before 12/5!


----------



## DougEMG

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



I'm shocked, I would never have guessed that a contract without all the current points and with a far out closing date would have been taken in ROFR.


----------



## rusafee1183

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



Yikes.  So sorry to hear this!  They are seriously doing some crazy things lately. 

From what I have gathered, it's always been tough to try and figure out what they are going to do, but it's been SO unpredictable lately.


----------



## Nabas

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.


Wow, that is shocking.


----------



## dbs1228

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



WOW NOW I have heard it all I am shocked!!!!!  That price, not all the points and a delayed closing - I don't get it - sorry this happened!


----------



## pmaurer74

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



Did the sellers pay the MFs? I see a lot of them ROFR'd when the seller pays the maintenance fees.


----------



## Pbuttadad

Wow! This really makes me uncomfortable about my bwv that I should be hearing back by next week. Bummer.


----------



## gatechfan99

pmaurer74 said:


> Did the sellers pay the MFs? I see a lot of them ROFR'd when the seller pays the maintenance fees.



The MFs were paid by the sellers. That was part of their offer. It seemed reasonable to me because I was getting the contract so late in the year with just a low percentage of that year's points, so I was happy to agree with that offer.

I guess next time, if I find a similar offer I like, I'll offer to pay the MFs even if they are offering just to further minimize my ROFR risk.


----------



## PCMama

gatechfan99 said:
			
		

> The MFs were paid by the sellers. That was part of their offer. It seemed reasonable to me because I was getting the contract so late in the year with just a low percentage of that year's points, so I was happy to agree with that offer.
> 
> I guess next time, if I find a similar offer I like, I'll offer to pay the MFs even if they are offering just to further minimize my ROFR risk.



Yeah I think the maintenance fees come into play but wow I'm surprised too!


----------



## balletgirl2

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



 Ugh! THat makes me really nervous for my contract I'm waiting to hear about, 300 BCV $75pp submitted 5/7. The kicker for me is I have also been on the direct wait list for 180 points BCV since Feb and my guide "guaranteed" it would only take 6-8 weeks for a contract. Fast forward almost 4 months and not a word. I'm also peeved because I told my guide to call me when VGF was available for purchase because that was my original plan B if BCV didn't work out and she has yet to call me. I guesse she's not to eager for a sale.

I have never tried so hard to spend money.


----------



## rusafee1183

balletgirl2 said:


> Ugh! THat makes me really nervous for my contract I'm waiting to hear about, 300 BCV $75pp submitted 5/7. The kicker for me is I have also been on the direct wait list for 180 points BCV since Feb and my guide "guaranteed" it would only take 6-8 weeks for a contract. Fast forward almost 4 months and not a word. I'm also peeved because I told my guide to call me when VGF was available for purchase because that was my original plan B if BCV didn't work out and she has yet to call me. I guesse she's not to eager for a sale.
> 
> I have never tried so hard to spend money.



I hate to always compare these situations to myself, but it's hard not to. I'm 50/50 whether I will pass next week also. 125 points, split into 2 contracts (100 and 25) VWL, Dec use year, $79pp, buyer pays closing, seller and buyer split 2013 MF's. Aug closing, all points coming Dec on. 

My broker said to expect to hear Mon or Tues. but the anticipation is killing me. Especially with these RANDOM ROFR's

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NoleFan

gatechfan99 said:


> The MFs were paid by the sellers. That was part of their offer. It seemed reasonable to me because I was getting the contract so late in the year with just a low percentage of that year's points, so I was happy to agree with that offer.
> 
> I guess next time, if I find a similar offer I like, I'll offer to pay the MFs even if they are offering just to further minimize my ROFR risk.



Sorry to hear you lost your contract to the mouse! How far into ROFR were you when they took it ? Hope you find something else soon so you can start enjoying some points- good luck in your search!


----------



## lovin'fl

balletgirl2 said:


> Ugh! THat makes me really nervous for my contract I'm waiting to hear about, 300 BCV $75pp submitted 5/7. The kicker for me is I have also been on the direct wait list for 180 points BCV since Feb and my guide "guaranteed" it would only take 6-8 weeks for a contract. Fast forward almost 4 months and not a word. I'm also peeved because I told my guide to call me when VGF was available for purchase because that was my original plan B if BCV didn't work out and she has yet to call me. I guesse she's not to eager for a sale.
> 
> I have never tried so hard to spend money.



I was on WL for HHI points back in January.  I went off WL when we found a 100 point AKV contract that we wanted.  When I called my guide, I told her that we wanted off the WL and she kinda tried to salespitch me about staying on it and I told her we decided we didn't want HHI points and that we wanted to add on at an Epcot area resort.  She told me the pricing for BCV and BWV and even looked at the WL and I said we were about to head to WDW (1/25) and stay at BCV for the 1st time and would decide after the trip.  This was not really why we were cancelling the WL...we just didn't want her to know we were buying a resale (didn't want it to get ROFRd on us).  I am interested in a BCV or BWV add on but not likely anytime soon.  I thought she would call us after our trip and she never did.  Anyway....good luck with ROFR...hope you hear soon.


----------



## Nabas

gatechfan99 said:


> The MFs were paid by the sellers. That was part of their offer. It seemed reasonable to me because I was getting the contract so late in the year with just a low percentage of that year's points, so I was happy to agree with that offer.
> 
> I guess next time, if I find a similar offer I like, I'll offer to pay the MFs even if they are offering just to further minimize my ROFR risk.


I think you offer was good. I can't fathom paying MF on 2013 points when the seller has used a good portion of them anyway, especially when you offered $77/point on a 200-point contract which, a month ago, was a reasonable offer for BCV.  That's just one of the reasons so many of us are blown away by Disney ROFR'ing this one.

The only thing I can think of is UY.  February is the first UY of the year.  Maybe it's in high demand?

I assume this was through TSS.  There were a number of BCV with Feb UY purchased in the last month but nearly all were stripped contracts.  If you can believe it, yours was probably the least stripped contract with a Feb UY.  Some had essentially no points for 2013 and 2014!


----------



## Pbuttadad

Wow! This really makes me uncomfortable about my bwv that I should be hearing back by next week. Bummer.


----------



## danana

rusafee1183 said:


> I hate to always compare these situations to myself, but it's hard not to. I'm 50/50 whether I will pass next week also. 125 points, split into 2 contracts (100 and 25) VWL, Dec use year, $79pp, buyer pays closing, seller and buyer split 2013 MF's. Aug closing, all points coming Dec on.
> 
> My broker said to expect to hear Mon or Tues. but the anticipation is killing me. Especially with these RANDOM ROFR's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


We're also expecting to hear about our BLT contract that was submitted on 5/6, next Monday or Tuesday. Hearing this particular ROFR story is just a bit unsettling to say the least.

Oh well, if it does happen to get ROFR'd early next week, we'll be at Disneyland/VGC and that will help soften the blow.


----------



## fmer55

danana said:


> We're also expecting to hear about our BLT contract that was submitted on 5/6, next Monday or Tuesday. Hearing this particular ROFR story is just a bit unsettling to say the least.
> 
> Oh well, if it does happen to get ROFR'd early next week, we'll be at Disneyland/VGC and that will help soften the blow.



If it makes you feel any better I passed ROFR at BLT 2 weeks ago on an almost identical contract, $80pp.


----------



## agie65

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



Wow, like everybody else, I am in disbelief that this happens to you. This blows the philosophy of stripped and delayed closing may pass ROFR concept. Only thing can make sense is use year, may be in high demand. Yes they can cancel any reservation after ROFR, as I understood from some other post and may close before 12/5.


----------



## agie65

lovin'fl said:


> I hope you get your closing docs today!



And I got it today, exactly two weeks after it was at closing agent, yikes.


----------



## Kidanifan08

gatechfan99 said:


> The MFs were paid by the sellers. That was part of their offer. It seemed reasonable to me because I was getting the contract so late in the year with just a low percentage of that year's points, so I was happy to agree with that offer.
> 
> I guess next time, if I find a similar offer I like, I'll offer to pay the MFs even if they are offering just to further minimize my ROFR risk.



I don't think I would pay MF's on points that I am not going to get.  That just seems unfair.  I really doubt that this played a role in not getting this contract.



PCMama said:


> Yeah I think the maintenance fees come into play but wow I'm surprised too!



Current year MF's are such a small part of the overall cost of buying back a contract this size, I just don't think this is a major player in the decision to ROFR, but who knows?



Nabas said:


> I think you offer was good. I can't fathom paying MF on 2013 points when the seller has used a good portion of them anyway, especially when you offered $77/point on a 200-point contract which, a month ago, was a reasonable offer for BCV.  That's just one of the reasons so many of us are blown away by Disney ROFR'ing this one.
> 
> *The only thing I can think of is UY.*  February is the first UY of the year.  _*Maybe it's in high demand?*_



I suspect this is the main reason this contract did not pass.  I bet they have a decent amount of Feb UY people on the WL, and this was a decent grab.  It has full 2014 points, which is just 2 months after the closing date.  They are probably fairly confident that the waitlist will be strong 9 months from now.  I suspect they can magically bank the 80 points from the 2013 UY into 2014 and sell those as well.

My condolences to gatechfan99.  The recent BWV activity is part of the reason I decided to just add more points to my AKV holdings right now, instead of going for my first BWV contract.  Keep trying, and good luck!


----------



## Firepath

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



I'm so sorry Gatechfan99! I think they are just doing this to mess with us. If they can get more people nervous about ROFR, maybe they'll decide it's not worth the stress of resale and switch over to buying direct. Don't get discouraged, hopefully you'll find an even better contract and it passes quickly.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Wow, I can't believe they took that BCV contract from you.  I bought BCV resale about 3-4 years ago and paid top dollar for it.  At the time, BWV were around 55-65 per point in contrast to BCV 80-90 per point.   At the time, I opted for BC because we had never stayed at the BW and the reviews had stated BW needed a face lift.   WE stayed at BWV last year.  WOW!  I actually like BWV better than BCV even though that is my home resort.  I was going to add on BWV last year , but figured I would wait for prices to go down more.  oh well...the prices have been steadily going up.  Sorry to get off topic, but I am amazed that they took the contract from you.  Maybe it depends on which mouse is reviewing our RORF contract.


----------



## dbs1228

Kidanifan08 said:


> I don't think I would pay MF's on points that I am not going to get.  That just seems unfair.  I really doubt that this played a role in not getting this contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Current year MF's are such a small part of the overall cost of buying back a contract this size, I just don't think this is a major player in the decision to ROFR, but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this is the main reason this contract did not pass.  I bet they have a decent amount of Feb UY people on the WL, and this was a decent grab.  It has full 2014 points, which is just 2 months after the closing date.  They are probably fairly confident that the waitlist will be strong 9 months from now.  I suspect they can magically bank the 80 points from the 2013 UY into 2014 and sell those as well.



I do agree with this Disney does not have to pay for the contract until mid Dec and then about 6 weeks later the points are there and they can sell the contract or break it into smaller contracts - quick turn over. Bet people on the WL are thinking next year to get their points!


----------



## jpfiff

We made a low offer on a contract at SSR.  Mentioned that reading these boards it seems like the prices that are above $60pp are loaded with points.  The agent from the TSS replied with this: 

"Since April 1st, we have sold 86 Saratoga Springs contracts.  Most Saratoga listings are currently selling at $65 to $72 per point depending on the status of the points.  Of the 86 Saratoga listings sold since 4/1/13, only 4 contracts were sold below $60 per point.  3 sold at $59 per point and 1 sold at $53 per point."

I'm not as hopeful now that we will find an affordable option with the amt of points we would like :/


----------



## jendujka

jpfiff said:


> We made a low offer on a contract at SSR.  Mentioned that reading these boards it seems like the prices that are above $60pp are loaded with points.  The agent from the TSS replied with this:
> 
> "Since April 1st, we have sold 86 Saratoga Springs contracts.  Most Saratoga listings are currently selling at $65 to $72 per point depending on the status of the points.  Of the 86 Saratoga listings sold since 4/1/13, only 4 contracts were sold below $60 per point.  3 sold at $59 per point and 1 sold at $53 per point."
> 
> I'm not as hopeful now that we will find an affordable option with the amt of points we would like :/



I received a similar e-mail from TSS that I wouldn't be able to get the price that I wanted either so I went with Fidelity.... and I paid LESS than the max that I was trying to offer at TSS.  It seems like the process at Fidelity takes longer, but they were willing to work with me on the offers that I wanted to put in and didn't disparage me for making those offers.  

We just passed SSR - $55 - 150 points - Oct with 53 points coming 2013 and all points 2014 and forward. 

I say just keep offering.  TSS sent me an e-mail that I wouldn't be able to get AKV for less than $75 per point when I put in an offer lower than that, but I had negotiated a contract down to $63 per point with Fidelity (with the sellers originally asking $80 -- but then they kept coming back with minimal counter-offers for $200 here and there for other costs.  We would have taken it if not for their last counter on not wanting to split MFs even though all 2013 points weren't available).  Keep at it and use the information here as your guide.  

_Most_ contracts might be selling higher with them, but the saavy buyers here know that they can get a better deal.  It's all up to how much you want to spend and your timeframe.  Why can't you be one of the few people buying below $60 per point?


----------



## Countryrunner262

jendujka said:


> I received a similar e-mail from TSS that I wouldn't be able to get the price that I wanted either so I went with Fidelity.... and I paid LESS than the max that I was trying to offer at TSS.  It seems like the process at Fidelity takes longer, but they were willing to work with me on the offers that I wanted to put in and didn't disparage me for making those offers.
> 
> We just passed SSR - $55 - 150 points - Oct with 53 points coming 2013 and all points 2014 and forward.
> 
> I say just keep offering.  TSS sent me an e-mail that I wouldn't be able to get AKV for less than $75 per point when I put in an offer lower than that, but I had negotiated a contract down to $63 per point with Fidelity (with the sellers originally asking $80 -- but then they kept coming back with minimal counter-offers for $200 here and there for other costs.  We would have taken it if not for their last counter on not wanting to split MFs even though all 2013 points weren't available).  Keep at it and use the information here as your guide.
> 
> Most contracts might be selling higher with them, but the saavy buyers here know that they can get a better deal.  It's all up to how much you want to spend and your timeframe.  Why can't you be one of the few people buying below $60 per point?



I have noticed even on Fidelity's site, their listing prices within the last few weeks have went way up!  There are SSR listings starting at 130 per point!  That is crazy!  Even with a lot of negotiating, you are not going to get prices down that much!  You can buy direct at SSR for $125 per point. We went with TSS and are paying $69 per point for 150 points. That's a $56 per point difference from direct. To me, that's a deal. Now, just waiting to see if it passes.


----------



## jpfiff

yes, some of the fidelity listing prices are outrageous!


----------



## jendujka

Countryrunner262 said:


> I have noticed even on Fidelity's site, their listing prices within the last few weeks have went way up!  There are SSR listings starting at 130 per point!  That is crazy!  Even with a lot of negotiating, you are not going to get prices down that much!  You can buy direct at SSR for $125 per point. We went with TSS and are paying $69 per point for 150 points. That's a $56 per point difference from direct. To me, that's a deal. Now, just waiting to see if it passes.



I totally agree with you that many of the listings are outrageously high, but several of them are more realistic as well.  I wouldn't even bother with the people asking $130 per point.  They are probably financed the point where they couldn't take anything lower.  But there are many contracts that are listed much lower as well... that's how we decided to make offers.  I'm thrilled with $55 per point purchase at SSR!


----------



## moreisgood

Sorry this is late...

Using all the patience I could muster, these contracts went through with Fidelity.  I wanted all June UY for all, so that limited me somewhat.

BLT  200 points pd $88 plus half MF and Buyer's closing costs,  2013 - 141 points, all points forward, 
seller accepted 4/12, I sent the contract back in 10 minutes, went to ROFR on 4/26 (YIKES!) got word ROFR passed on 5/24 (I think it really passed on 5/22). I was told to expect closing papers to sign, by June 10th.
Also, it took 2 days to get a reply from the seller after I made the initial offer and the listing stayed on the website for weeks.

And then,
AKV  160 points pd $69 plus all MF and Buyer's closing costs,  2013 - 272 points, all points forward, 
seller accepted 4/19, I sent the contract back in 10 minutes, went to ROFR on 5/3 (YIKES! but getting used to it) got word ROFR passed on 5/29 (I think it really passed on 5/27). I was told to expect closing papers to sign, by June 12th.
On this one, it took 4 days to get a reply from the seller after I made the initial offer, and again, the listing stayed on the website for weeks.

And finally, at TSS, with lightening speed (after all, it's all about what you are used to)
BWV  150 points pd $73 plus 1 point MF and Buyer's closing costs,  2013 - 1 points, all points forward, 
seller accepted same day 5/17, listing was immediately removed from the website, went to ROFR on 5/18  (WOW! and a Saturday) waiting for ROFR now - should be before 6/18, if the mouse isn't too hungry.

I was a little worried about the BLT contract, not worried at all about AKV, and extremely worried about BWV (but, that's also what is keeping my husband calm during my shopping spree - we probably won't get it.)

So, far, I've had extremely different experiences.  If you want a bigger selection, and possibly a lower price (not always), you'll pay the price with timing and your time.

I'm predicting that if I do get the BWV contract, these will all settle in a 7-10 period, even though the first one started 4/10 and the last started 5/17.

Also, I tried to consider a listing with the company with the LONG name, I think it's who we can't mention, but they have crazy high closing costs (title) and require a lot of $ as a deposit, and when I asked if I could choose my title company (which I believe is my legal right), they stopped answering my inquiries.  It made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Countryrunner262

jendujka said:


> I totally agree with you that many of the listings are outrageously high, but several of them are more realistic as well.  I wouldn't even bother with the people asking $130 per point.  They are probably financed the point where they couldn't take anything lower.  But there are many contracts that are listed much lower as well... that's how we decided to make offers.  I'm thrilled with $55 per point purchase at SSR!



I would be happy with the deal you got as well!  That is a great price!  This is our first time purchasing. We were originally going to buy direct. I happened to Google search DVC and stumbled upon this site. That is how I learned about resale. I am so glad I did. So compared to direct prices, we are happy with our offer. Yes, we could have possibly got it down some, but that was our rookie mistake by not negotiating. At least it's still a savings.


----------



## jendujka

Countryrunner262 said:


> I would be happy with the deal you got as well!  That is a great price!  This is our first time purchasing. We were originally going to buy direct. I happened to Google search DVC and stumbled upon this site. That is how I learned about resale. I am so glad I did. So compared to direct prices, we are happy with our offer. Yes, we could have possibly got it down some, but that was our rookie mistake by not negotiating. At least it's still a savings.



I wonder how many people don't negotiate.  I don't know what I would have done without this thread and the wonderful folks contributing!  I've been stalking it for about a year now since this is our first contract so I had an idea of the number of points we wanted and we didn't want to buy until we had all of the funds saved.  Though AKV was our first choice, I just couldn't pass up more points for less money with SSR.  Maybe we'll add on someday at AKV (or Aulani!)   This is addicting!


----------



## Countryrunner262

jendujka said:


> I wonder how many people don't negotiate.  I don't know what I would have done without this thread and the wonderful folks contributing!  I've been stalking it for about a year now since this is our first contract so I had an idea of the number of points we wanted and we didn't want to buy until we had all of the funds saved.  Though AKV was our first choice, I just couldn't pass up more points for less money with SSR.  Maybe we'll add on someday at AKV (or Aulani!)   This is addicting!



Oh, I agree, this thread is wonderful!  And I also agree, it's addicting. We also were interested in AKV, but decided on SSR. If we pass, we are planning on an April visit. We will be torn between staying at SSR in a 2 bdrm or seeing at 7mo if AKV Kidani would have a 2 bdrm available. Decisions, decisions. I think we need to worry about passing first though. ;-)


----------



## lorie13

jendujka said:


> I totally agree with you that many of the listings are outrageously high, but several of them are more realistic as well.  I wouldn't even bother with the people asking $130 per point.  They are probably financed the point where they couldn't take anything lower.  But there are many contracts that are listed much lower as well... that's how we decided to make offers.  I'm thrilled with $55 per point purchase at SSR!



Just offer what you want to pay to Fidelity on their listings, ignore the asking price, if there is an existing loan on it they will tell you that the seller needs to receive XXXX amount.


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated list on page 162*


----------



## Mil leech

gatechfan99 said:


> Just got ROFR'ed by Disney and had to vent about it. I'm really shocked they did this on this one.
> 
> It was for 200 points at BCV, Feb UY, at $77/point. There were about 80 points left from the 2013 UY and then full after that. To me, the kicker that made me think they wouldn't want it is the closing was to be delayed until 12/5. I just didn't think they would want a contract that had to be held that long until they closed on it, not to mention that the price was more than others have been reporting them buying back. Argh! Curious if other people have lost contracts to Disney that had such a prolonged closing date on them.



I guess this just means mine is about to get gobbled up by the mouse! 

I am waiting to hear on a 170 point BCV Feb UY contract at $70pp with 20 2013 points!  I went to ROFR on 5/17.


----------



## nalajms

jendujka said:


> I totally agree with you that many of the listings are outrageously high, but several of them are more realistic as well.  I wouldn't even bother with the people asking $130 per point.  They are probably financed the point where they couldn't take anything lower.



I was told on some contracts that the seller's no longer interested in selling.  But because they signed a # months contract, they have to list or pay a penalty to pull their listing.  So they raise the prices really high and wait it out.  Something in the contract about having to close if they bring a buyer willing to pay the listing price.


----------



## geniegirl

jendujka said:


> I wonder how many people don't negotiate. QUOTE]
> 
> We didnt negotiate.  Contract was not up on site, I called TSS about another one and it wasn't going to work out and while on the phone he told me about one that was just about to be posted.  - 185 AKL Dec UY with all 2012 banked pts and all 2013 and on at $72pp - We are to pay 2013 MF and closing.
> 
> Figured this would go fast and it was in the range we were looking at, didnt want it to get passed along.  Maybe we should have tried but I didnt want to risk it going away.
> 
> Now we wait and wait and wait


----------



## jendujka

That seems like a really good price for all of those points.


----------



## bman388

jendujka said:


> I wonder how many people don't negotiate.  I don't know what I would have done without this thread and the wonderful folks contributing!  I've been stalking it for about a year now since this is our first contract so I had an idea of the number of points we wanted and we didn't want to buy until we had all of the funds saved.  Though AKV was our first choice, I just couldn't pass up more points for less money with SSR.  Maybe we'll add on someday at AKV (or Aulani!)   This is addicting!



Totally agree.  Stalking this board helped us on our recent SSR contract for 250pts.  Seller wanted $60pp but since it was semi-stripped (16-2012 pts, no 2013, all 2014) we offered $50pp.  They accepted immidiately and we made it through ROFR last week.  Without this board I would have probably just offered what they were asking and spent an extra $2500! So thanks for everyone that contributes to the board!


----------



## dbs1228

Mil leech said:


> I guess this just means mine is about to get gobbled up by the mouse!
> 
> I am waiting to hear on a 170 point BCV Feb UY contract at $70pp with 20 2013 points!  I went to ROFR on 5/17.



One advantage you  have is there is NOT a delayed closing which means Disney would have to close and pay up front for the contract now and hold it until Feb for the points before they can resell it.  Good luck


----------



## fancylatane

Countryrunner262 said:


> I have noticed even on Fidelity's site, their listing prices within the last few weeks have went way up!  There are SSR listings starting at 130 per point!  That is crazy!  Even with a lot of negotiating, you are not going to get prices down that much!  You can buy direct at SSR for $125 per point. We went with TSS and are paying $69 per point for 150 points. That's a $56 per point difference from direct. To me, that's a deal. Now, just waiting to see if it passes.





i think that when they are priced so high...there is usually a reason. For instance, due to a divorce they may be forced to put it on the market but dont want to sell it before they get more use out of it. And some ppl mark it up....hoping that after negotiating they sell for the price they really want. No one would actually pay that price for a SSR resale.  They just want the highest bid they can get.


----------



## agie65

fancylatane said:


> i think that when they are priced so high...there is usually a reason. For instance, due to a divorce they may be forced to put it on the market but dont want to sell it before they get more use out of it. And some ppl mark it up....hoping that after negotiating they sell for the price they really want. No one would actually pay that price for a SSR resale.  They just want the highest bid they can get.



Most of the high price listing is due to the money owed on those contracts. And then some other reason.


----------



## fmer55

agie65 said:


> Most of the high price listing is due to the money owed on those contracts. And then some other reason.



How do you know this?


----------



## PCMama

fmer55 said:
			
		

> How do you know this?



You call and ask fidelity. The agent will tell you.


----------



## fmer55

PCMama said:


> You call and ask fidelity. The agent will tell you.



So when you are not busy, you call Fidelity and ask them which contracts listed have balances and which don't?


----------



## agie65

PCMama said:


> You call and ask fidelity. The agent will tell you.



Exactly, and if you look at the board, you should be able to figure that out.


----------



## Nabas

fmer55 said:


> So when you are not busy, you call Fidelity and ask them which contracts listed have balances and which don't?


Sure, when I call about a property I'm interested in, curiosity gets the better of me and so I usually ask "So what's the story on that high priced DVC?" Sometimes, I can't help it.  "'Enquiring' minds want to know!"

Most of the time, it's driven by a loan balance.  Other times it's "that's what they paid so that's want they want."


----------



## fmer55

So many tricks to this resale buying thing, so glad I have found this knowledge


----------



## PCMama

fmer55 said:
			
		

> So when you are not busy, you call Fidelity and ask them which contracts listed have balances and which don't?


Only when I want to make an offer.


----------



## lville23

Here is the line on my latest OKW contract: 

lville23 --- 120 OKW (Dec), $55, 13 2012 pts (banked), 120 2013 pts, 120 2014 pts, split 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)

There is a whole backstory as to why I am just now posting & still waiting to close, which is for another thread.  Also, I am awaiting ROFR decision on the following contract:    

lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 2012 pts (banked), 105 2013 pts, 105 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing (sub 5/23, awaiting ROFR)


----------



## lorie13

lville23 said:


> Here is the line on my latest OKW contract:
> 
> lville23 --- 120 OKW (Dec), $55, 13 2012 pts (banked), 120 2013 pts, 120 2014 pts, split 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)
> 
> There is a whole backstory as to why I am just now posting & still waiting to close, which is for another thread.  Also, I am awaiting ROFR decision on the following contract:
> 
> lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 2012 pts (banked), 105 2013 pts, 105 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing (sub 5/23, awaiting ROFR)



Awesome, what broker are you using.


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated list on page 162.*


----------



## River Country

lville23 said:


> Here is the line on my latest OKW contract:
> 
> lville23 --- 120 OKW (Dec), $55, 13 2012 pts (banked), 120 2013 pts, 120 2014 pts, split 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)



This looks like a nice contract


----------



## nalajms

lville23 said:


> lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 2012 pts (banked), 105 2013 pts, 105 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing (sub 5/23, awaiting ROFR)



Wow! Awesome deal.  Thanks for posting.  Makes me feel better when I'm offering 90 on non-loaded contracts and the broker keeps saying "That's much lower than what BLT is selling".


----------



## lorie13

nalajms said:


> Wow! Awesome deal.  Thanks for posting.  Makes me feel better when I'm offering 90 on non-loaded contracts and the broker keeps saying "That's much lower than what BLT is selling".



LOL I get that too, even though I see sweet deals going through here. So I guess we just ignore the brokers and ask for what we want


----------



## Moniqu17

We are just beginning ROFR on a 160pt BLT contract 90pp with all 2013 pts and going forward. Buyer pays MF and closing. We have been working with Fidelity and they thought that seemed reasonable.


----------



## dbs1228

lville23 said:


> Here is the line on my latest OKW contract:
> 
> lville23 --- 120 OKW (Dec), $55, 13 2012 pts (banked), 120 2013 pts, 120 2014 pts, split 2013 mf, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, passed 5/6)
> 
> There is a whole backstory as to why I am just now posting & still waiting to close, which is for another thread.  Also, I am awaiting ROFR decision on the following contract:
> 
> lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 2012 pts (banked), 105 2013 pts, 105 2014 pts, buyer pays 2013 MF & Closing (sub 5/23, awaiting ROFR)



Now this really baffles me I think there is still a wait list for OKW yet this passes (yea good for you!!!!) yet the BCV at 77.00PP stripped gets taken????  Go figure


----------



## Nabas

dbs1228 said:


> Now this really baffles me I think there is still a wait list for OKW yet this passes (yea good for you!!!!) yet the BCV at 77.00PP stripped gets taken????  Go figure


I'm convinced Use Year matters.


----------



## agie65

dbs1228 said:


> Now this really baffles me I think there is still a wait list for OKW yet this passes (yea good for you!!!!) yet the BCV at 77.00PP stripped gets taken????  Go figure



There is two possible reasons, use year in waiting list is not this one. Second if points needed for wait list matches they will take it at any price. Another thing I learned on breaking are combining resale contract by Disney, they can break easily in two or three contract as needed, but they can not combine until unless points are same use year and coming from same unit. So all these play a role deciding ROFR.


----------



## dbs1228

agie65 said:


> There is two possible reasons, use year in waiting list is not this one. Second if points needed for wait list matches they will take it at any price. Another thing I learned on breaking are combining resale contract by Disney, they can break easily in two or three contract as needed, but they can not combine until unless points are same use year and coming from same unit. So all these play a role deciding ROFR.



I do not believe they will take a contract at any price if someone is on the wait list since they have not been doing that - many have passed at less then 77.00PP with UY that people on another thread are and have been waiting for since early March.  I guess we will never know other then they have a list of criteria to go by to make their decision - some which make no sense.


----------



## Nabas

dbs1228 said:


> I do not believe they will take a contract at any price if someone is on the wait list since they have not been doing that - many have passed at less then 77.00PP with UY that people on another thread are and have been waiting for since early March.  I guess we will never know other then they have a list of criteria to go by to make their decision - some which make no sense.


I wonder if it has something to do with getting points to match exactly.

Let's say there are 3 on the Waiting List (WL) at a specific resort for a specific UY at 25, 30, and 100 points, a total of 155 points.  (Direct sales at sold-out resorts average only about 100 points per transaction.  It seems a lot are simply looking to add-on.)  Now a 200-point resale comes onto the market.  Is Disney going to exercise ROFR if the price is moderate-to-high?  After all, they could be stuck carrying those excess 45 points for a while, which hurts Return on Investment (ROI).

The WL has expanded greatly in the last few months but this seems to be a recent event.  What happens when the current demand, which seems to have been triggered by price increases, is satisfied?  After all, Disney actually offered free theme park tickets for BWV purchases only a few months ago.  IMHO, this indicates they felt they were sitting on excessive BWV inventory.  They don't want to get into that situation again.

DVD doesn't have an infinite budget to spend on resales.  In any given month, they should be ROFR'ing in order to maximize ROI. Even if they have WLs at multiple resorts, these WLs seem to be recent events.  When they budgeted for 2013, did they anticipate WLs to expand to the extent that they have?  Again, these long WLs are, I believe, a relatively new phenomenon so my guess is they did not.  I wouldn't be surprised if their "ROFR money" is limited.

Compared to the number of points sold at new resorts, Disney doesn't sell a lot of points at sold-out resorts.  For DVD, they represent only a fraction of the business. Their focus remains on resorts that are not sold-out, which provide the greatest margins and greatest number of points to sell. In the long run, Disney is better off hoping anyone on the WL gives up and buys at VGF or AKV, which have much greater margins.

All this suggests to me that there definitely is a logical reasoning for the way Disney ROFRs, it's just that we aren't privy to enough information to be able to predict which deeds Disney is going to ROFR.


----------



## brelyt

Wanted to add our purchase to this thread.  OKW 230 points, February use year, $65 pp, 230 banked points from 2012, all 2013 forward, buyer pays closing and MF.  Sent to Disney on 5/30.  Let the wait begin.


----------



## agie65

dbs1228 said:


> I do not believe they will take a contract at any price if someone is on the wait list since they have not been doing that - many have passed at less then 77.00PP with UY that people on another thread are and have been waiting for since early March.  I guess we will never know other then they have a list of criteria to go by to make their decision - some which make no sense.



I guess you have missed the point of breaking and adding rules from my post.
Nabas did gave one example to your reply. The rules are on original deed that explains erratic ROFR, which we try to understand many times but do not come to a logical explanation. Disney is still bound by the original rules, they do have better breaking ability but lakes breaking ability so would not take one which they can not use right away as Nabas explains.


----------



## agie65

Nabas said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with getting points to match exactly.
> 
> Let's say there are 3 on the Waiting List (WL) at a specific resort for a specific UY at 25, 30, and 100 points, a total of 155 points.  (Direct sales at sold-out resorts average only about 100 points per transaction.  It seems a lot are simply looking to add-on.)  Now a 200-point resale comes onto the market.  Is Disney going to exercise ROFR if the price is moderate-to-high?  After all, they could be stuck carrying those excess 45 points for a while, which hurts Return on Investment (ROI).
> 
> The WL has expanded greatly in the last few months but this seems to be a recent event.  What happens when the current demand, which seems to have been triggered by price increases, is satisfied?  After all, Disney actually offered free theme park tickets for BWV purchases only a few months ago.  IMHO, this indicates they felt they were sitting on excessive BWV inventory.  They don't want to get into that situation again.
> 
> DVD doesn't have an infinite budget to spend on resales.  In any given month, they should be ROFR'ing in order to maximize ROI. Even if they have WLs at multiple resorts, these WLs seem to be recent events.  When they budgeted for 2013, did they anticipate WLs to expand to the extent that they have?  Again, these long WLs are, I believe, a relatively new phenomenon so my guess is they did not.  I wouldn't be surprised if their "ROFR money" is limited.
> 
> Compared to the number of points sold at new resorts, Disney doesn't sell a lot of points at sold-out resorts.  For DVD, they represent only a fraction of the business. Their focus remains on resorts that are not sold-out, which provide the greatest margins and greatest number of points to sell. In the long run, Disney is better off hoping anyone on the WL gives up and buys at VGF or AKV, which have much greater margins.
> 
> All this suggests to me that there definitely is a logical reasoning for the way Disney ROFRs, it's just that we aren't privy to enough information to be able to predict which deeds Disney is going to ROFR.



Lot of these must be true, and explains very erratic ROFR. Disney lakes adding ability they have to have same unit and use year to do that, so they will not break to the point they have left over.

For example, three  people in waiting list looking to add 25, 50 and 25 points for dec use year, if a 100 point contract with dec use year comes in they will take it even for higher price. But a 110 point contract on low price will pass because they can not use left over 10 point.
In the same scenario even if they had a need of 200 point and other in ROFR process was 90 point with low price both CAN pass if they are from different unit, same unit contract Disney will be lotto winner, both will be taken. Even breakup easy to take.


----------



## martin33

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, maybe somebody can help me out here?

I'm trying to find that pie chart that exists that showed which UY Disney was more likely to exercise ROFR for ie. the most popular UY's out there. Can anyone recall where this info/chart was?!

Thanks


----------



## NoleFan

martin33 said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, maybe somebody can help me out here?
> 
> I'm trying to find that pie chart that exists that showed which UY Disney was more likely to exercise ROFR for ie. the most popular UY's out there. Can anyone recall where this info/chart was?!
> 
> Thanks



DVC Point Distribution by UY

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/owning-dvc/1557-distribution-of-dvc-points-by-use-year


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated list on page 162.*


----------



## lville23

lorie13 said:


> Awesome, what broker are you using.



Both contracts are through Fidelity.  Found out the OKW contract passed ROFR 10 days after broker was notified by Disney.  In that time I had called and emailed multiple times and repeatedly heard that "we should hear back soon."  They ultimately waived the admin fee on both the OKW and BLT contracts.  More to the story, but for another thread.  With their distressed sellers they have some deals if you keep your eye out, but comes with risks.  I previously "lost" two 50 pt OKW contracts, details are on page 162, as the seller backed out after the deal passed Disney's ROFR.  Seller was "upside down" on it and couldn't bring cash to close.  I guess I didn't learn...


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, it's day 27 of ROFR for us. Really hoping to hear back tomorrow or Tuesday. 

I know there were a few people who submitted at the same time we did, so pixie dust to everyone that we all pass!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## drpepr

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, it's day 27 of ROFR for us. Really hoping to hear back tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I know there were a few people who submitted at the same time we did, so pixie dust to everyone that we all pass!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good luck to you as well....I am on day 28


----------



## Countryrunner262

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, it's day 27 of ROFR for us. Really hoping to hear back tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I know there were a few people who submitted at the same time we did, so pixie dust to everyone that we all pass!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good luck!  We are on day 28 today. Hoping to hear this week!


----------



## ryanl81

Countryrunner262 said:


> Good luck!  We are on day 28 today. Hoping to hear this week!



Day 28 for us to.....


----------



## goofydad621

ryanl81 said:


> Day 28 for us to.....



Day 27 for us good luck to everyone else that is waiting

makes me wonder why some that had there contract sumitted after ours have aready got good news in 2-3 weeks?  

Hoping for good news today or tomorrow,


----------



## ryanl81

goofydad621 said:


> Day 27 for us good luck to everyone else that is waiting



Same to you


----------



## Countryrunner262

ryanl81 said:


> Day 28 for us to.....



Good luck!


----------



## dbs1228

Good luck to all those waiting! Hopefully over the next 3 days there will be a lot of good news!


----------



## scott2997

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, it's day 27 of ROFR for us. Really hoping to hear back tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I know there were a few people who submitted at the same time we did, so pixie dust to everyone that we all pass!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





drpepr said:


> Good luck to you as well....I am on day 28





Countryrunner262 said:


> Good luck!  We are on day 28 today. Hoping to hear this week!





ryanl81 said:


> Day 28 for us to.....





goofydad621 said:


> Day 27 for us good luck to everyone else that is waiting
> 
> makes me wonder why some that had there contract sumitted after ours have aready got good news in 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Hoping for good news today or tomorrow,



Good Luck Everybody!  Hope you all get good news soon!

I'm only 10 days in....thankfully I have a WDW trip in 12 days to distract me!


----------



## blessed2BaMama

We are on day 12 of waiting to pass ROFR at AKV. Submitted May 22. Our details are $66.25 a pt., Sept UY, 200 pts with all banked from 2012 and all from 2013. IS there any hope of us passing, it seems Disney likes loaded contracts and I wonder if our price is too low?? We are so hoping!!


----------



## Countryrunner262

blessed2BaMama said:


> We are on day 12 of waiting to pass ROFR at AKV. Submitted May 22. Our details are $66.25 a pt., Sept UY, 200 pts with all banked from 2012 and all from 2013. IS there any hope of us passing, it seems Disney likes loaded contracts and I wonder if our price is too low?? We are so hoping!!



I've been watching activity the last month, and I have not noticed any AKV contacts that have not passed. I think you should be ok. Great price. Good luck!


----------



## lovin'fl

Just read in another thread that Fidelity was moving offices today and their phones aren't connected yet.  I can see some delays in notification this week for you guys waiting on ROFR with Fidelity.


----------



## agie65

Waivers

AKL 110 pts feb uy, 2012 on all points, $61/pp, buyer pays all sub 5/7

OKW 700 pts, dec- uy, 2013 on all pts, $51/pp,  split closing and MF. Sub 5/9


----------



## rusafee1183

Countryrunner262 said:


> I've been watching activity the last month, and I have not noticed any AKV contacts that have not passed. I think you should be ok. Great price. Good luck!



I second this! It seems like AKV is one that (usually) always passes! 

Good luck!!  

The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## lovin'fl

agie65 said:


> Waivers
> 
> AKL 110 pts feb uy, 2012 on all points, $61/pp, buyer pays all sub 5/7
> 
> OKW 700 pts, dec- uy, 2013 on all pts, $51/pp,  split closing and MF. Sub 5/9



Wowza...look at all them points....congrats and welcome home...again!!!

*Updated list on page 162.*


----------



## goofydad621

lovin'fl said:


> Just read in another thread that Fidelity was moving offices today and their phones aren't connected yet.  I can see some delays in notification this week for you guys waiting on ROFR with Fidelity.



Oh don't tell me that 
I'm already climbing the walls lol I wonder if I can find a cheap flight and go check on this in person


----------



## goofydad621

agie65 said:


> Waivers
> 
> AKL 110 pts feb uy, 2012 on all points, $61/pp, buyer pays all sub 5/7
> 
> OKW 700 pts, dec- uy, 2013 on all pts, $51/pp,  split closing and MF. Sub 5/9



WOW congrats thats a huge amount of points

Enjoy


----------



## Nabas

blessed2BaMama said:


> We are on day 12 of waiting to pass ROFR at AKV. Submitted May 22. Our details are $66.25 a pt., Sept UY, 200 pts with all banked from 2012 and all from 2013. IS there any hope of us passing, it seems Disney likes loaded contracts and I wonder if our price is too low?? We are so hoping!!


At this point, Disney seems to be waiving ROFR on pretty much everything at AKV.  There have been only a few instances where it seemed that Disney ROFR'ed something at AKV.  However, upon closer inspection, it appears these were trade-ins; Disney buying back the original deed at the original price and the seller buying another DVC from Disney instead.

Once AKV sells out (later this year?) this will change but now could be the safest time to buy at AKV.


----------



## rusafee1183

lovin'fl said:


> Wowza...look at all them points....congrats and welcome home...again!!!
> 
> *Updated list on page 162.*



And I thought I was a _baller _ now because I will (hopefully) have 245


----------



## River Country

I saw 4 or 5 SSR contracts ROFR'd that are all over 200 pts.  Anyone notice any kind of trend with SSR?


----------



## kmdthorp

River Country said:


> I saw 4 or 5 SSR contracts ROFR'd that are all over 200 pts.  Anyone notice any kind of trend with SSR?




Received e-mail today timed at 0949 from Sharon at Fidelity, our 100 point Dec UY @ OKW for $60/point passed!!!!!   Now the wait to hear from the title company and closing.


----------



## agie65

rusafee1183 said:


> And I thought I was a _baller _ now because I will (hopefully) have 245



I was checking my luck, looks like mouse just passed by and forgot about me, ended up with no bite. Oh well GV's sounds good to me.


----------



## vampslayer

Day 28 for me , hope i get some good news soon!


----------



## agie65

vampslayer said:


> Day 28 for me , hope i get some good news soon!


Pick up the phone and call your agent/broker. Good luck.


----------



## Countryrunner262

I just called my broker, we PASSED!!! YAY!! Now we just have to wait for closing documents!

150 pt SSR all '12 points forward June UY 

Timeline:

5/4: off submitted and accepted
5/5: sent contract back to TSS 
5/6: sent to ROFR
6/3: PASSED ROFR


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> Waivers
> 
> AKL 110 pts feb uy, 2012 on all points, $61/pp, buyer pays all sub 5/7
> 
> OKW 700 pts, dec- uy, 2013 on all pts, $51/pp,  split closing and MF. Sub 5/9



Now, that's a lot of points!! Congrats!!


----------



## rusafee1183

Countryrunner262 said:


> I just called my broker, we PASSED!!! YAY!! Now we just have to wait for closing documents!
> 
> 150 pt SSR all '12 points forward June UY
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 5/4: off submitted and accepted
> 5/5: sent contract back to TSS
> 5/6: sent to ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR



YAY!!! Congratulations!!!!  

You've inspired me to email my broker.  I don't want to be a pest, but I am seriously dying over here!


----------



## Countryrunner262

rusafee1183 said:


> YAY!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> You've inspired me to email my broker.  I don't want to be a pest, but I am seriously dying over here!



Thanks!  We are so excited!!!

Good luck!!  Hope you get good news too!


----------



## NoleFan

Countryrunner262 said:


> Thanks!  We are so excited!!!
> 
> Good luck!!  Hope you get good news too!



Congrats! So exciting! We went through 2 months of ROFR (2 contracts in ROFR back to back) & am so glad that all is over with! Now, you get to enjoy the best part that is well worth the wait- vacation planning!!! Enjoy those points!!


----------



## Pbuttadad

Just heard the horrible news today... The mouse took my 230 contract for bwv. Time to hunt again


----------



## acwmom

Countryrunner262 said:


> I just called my broker, we PASSED!!! YAY!! Now we just have to wait for closing documents!
> 
> 150 pt SSR all '12 points forward June UY
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 5/4: off submitted and accepted
> 5/5: sent contract back to TSS
> 5/6: sent to ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR



My family visits WDW every other year.  We love staying in the DTD area, usually at POFQ.  Both of my boys always loved the lounge singer, Elliot Dyson, at the Scat Cat, and sang with him each visit (and sadly, Elliot retired last month).  Last year, we were at WDW for a conference and stayed at the Contemporary.  Didn't care for the location much, even though we could walk to the MK.  Getting to DTD was not easy, and we missed the boat rides.

SOOOOO, last week, I submitted an offer through TSS and it was accepted within hours.  Since we love the DTD area, and there are changes in store, it makes sense for us to choose this as our home resort.  

SSR 40 points from 2013, and all going forward, March UY.  Sent to ROFR on 5/31.

We already have a few vacations planned this year.  My DH and I are visiting in late October and staying at the Beach Club Hotel for a national conference.  If I pass ROFR, I'll be back asking ????? about using DVC benefits for a regular hotel stay.

Wish me luck!


----------



## gpts@disney

Pbuttadad said:


> Just heard the horrible news today... The mouse took my 230 contract for bwv. Time to hunt again



What use year did they take from you ?


----------



## Pbuttadad

gpts@disney said:


> What use year did they take from you ?



Bwv 230 April UY


----------



## Countryrunner262

acwmom said:


> My family visits WDW every other year.  We love staying in the DTD area, usually at POFQ.  Both of my boys always loved the lounge singer, Elliot Dyson, at the Scat Cat, and sang with him each visit (and sadly, Elliot retired last month).  Last year, we were at WDW for a conference and stayed at the Contemporary.  Didn't care for the location much, even though we could walk to the MK.  Getting to DTD was not easy, and we missed the boat rides.
> 
> SOOOOO, last week, I submitted an offer through TSS and it was accepted within hours.  Since we love the DTD area, and there are changes in store, it makes sense for us to choose this as our home resort.
> 
> SSR 40 points from 2013, and all going forward, March UY.  Sent to ROFR on 5/31.
> 
> We already have a few vacations planned this year.  My DH and I are visiting in late October and staying at the Beach Club Hotel for a national conference.  If I pass ROFR, I'll be back asking ????? about using DVC benefits for a regular hotel stay.
> 
> Wish me luck!



We love DTD too and that is why we decided on SSR. We  actually already  have a vacation scheduled for this December (prior to buying resale). We are staying at POFQ. We will be using our points in April and staying at SSR. 

Wishing you lots of luck!  The wait went really fast for us!


----------



## lorie13

Pbuttadad said:


> Just heard the horrible news today... The mouse took my 230 contract for bwv. Time to hunt again



I am sorry to hear this, but TSS has just posted a bunch of new BWV you may want to go take a look at.


----------



## lchute1158

Had my 25 point VGC contract show up today in my members page


----------



## balletgirl2

balletgirl2 said:


> BCV 300 PT/ $75ppt OCT UY 72 hold points, 16 Banked points from 2012,all points going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. Submitted to ROFR 5/7/2013.




Found out I passed today!  I used TSS! Awesome service! Ironically I'm still on the direct wait list with Disney for BCV points since February. So much for Disney taking less time than a resale. Someone else can have my spot in line.


----------



## rusafee1183

Pbuttadad said:


> Just heard the horrible news today... The mouse took my 230 contract for bwv. Time to hunt again



So sorry.  I really wanted BWV and VWL, and both seem really tough to get right now.... 

Hope you find another one soon!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rusafee1183

balletgirl2 said:


> Found out I passed today!  I used TSS! Awesome service! Ironically I'm still on the direct wait list with Disney for BCV points since February. So much for Disney taking less time than a resale. Someone else can have my spot in line.



Yay! Congratulations!! 

I was hoping to hear today, but nope. Maybe tomorrow....

I will be so annoyed if I wait the full 30 days just for them to take it. Disney definitely knows how to punish people for buying resales. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> Now, that's a lot of points!! Congrats!!



Thanks


----------



## agie65

Pbuttadad said:


> Just heard the horrible news today... The mouse took my 230 contract for bwv. Time to hunt again



Sorry to hear that, keep trying, *mouse can not bite all*, otherwise will get heartburn.


----------



## drpepr

Countryrunner262 said:


> I just called my broker, we PASSED!!! YAY!! Now we just have to wait for closing documents!
> 
> 150 pt SSR all '12 points forward June UY
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 5/4: off submitted and accepted
> 5/5: sent contract back to TSS
> 5/6: sent to ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR



Congrats!
I passed as well 55 pt Jun OKW 2042 69pp 2013 points and all forward.  Buyer to pay all 2013 MF and closing.
May 5 submitted and accepted TSS
May 6 sent to ROFR
June 3 Passed ROFR


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Ballet girl 2-congrats on the BCV!

Congrats!  I am currently waiting on BCV ROFR submitted 5/24


----------



## dvc lover 1970

pbuttadad-sorry to hear about your bwv contract.  It seems like a lot of contracts are being taken by the mouse


----------



## dmunsil

dmunsil said:


> 300 points BWV, Sept use year, all points from 2011 (banked) 2012 (banked), 2013 and beyond. $72/pt. Submitted  4/22, waived ROFR today, 5/13.



We finally closed today! Now we're in the home stretch. Just need to wait for Disney to load the points.

Almost there....


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated list on page 162.*


----------



## lovin'fl

dmunsil said:


> We finally closed today! Now we're in the home stretch. Just need to wait for Disney to load the points.
> 
> Almost there....



Congrats!!!  We were supposed to close by 5/31 according to closing docs...or today according to original contract...not closed yet, though we passed ROFR 5/14.  So tomorrow should be the day


----------



## dmunsil

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats!!!  We were supposed to close by 5/31 according to closing docs...or today according to original contract...not closed yet, though we passed ROFR 5/14.  So tomorrow should be the day



I send positive wishes your way for a speedy closing. It's nerve-wracking. Normally the seller is the one to get their docs done fast since they presumably, y'know, want the money. 

But life interferes, I suppose. Sellers have to get their signatures notarized. Buyers can just make an X in crayon...


----------



## rv2dvc

We failed on a 400 point BCV at $70 per point on 5/24/13. Disney bought that back!


400 points VWL @ $65 per point

Went to Disney FROR process on 5/7/13

Notified today 6/4/13

1st time DVC owners finally!


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Sorry to hear about your BCV contract.  Just curious, What was the uy of the bcv contract the mouse took back?  How were the fees distributed?

Congrats on VWL!  Welcome!


----------



## Nabas

rv2dvc said:


> We failed on a 400 point BCV at $70 per point on 5/24/13. Disney bought that back!


What UY?


----------



## rv2dvc

Thank you for the welcome.

The UY on the BCV that was snatched up by Disney was a February use year.

I am uncertain on the part of the question "how were the fees distrubuted?"

I assume you mean the closing fees?  If so, Buyer was to pay all closing costs, including documentary stamps on the deed and title insurance.  Seller was to pay for First Right of Refusal Recording fee and Estoppel fee.  Seller was/had paid the 2013 annual dues for the 11 banked Feb points.  Buyer was to pay for the 2014 annual dues.

So, I was paying for everyingthing that was an option for me to pay and I still lost it.

We are back in again wating on another BCV..just went to Disney FROR process on 5/30....

Hope that answers your question!


----------



## Fratthouse

Congrats to all of you who passed ROFR!  I've been following this thread religiously as we are getting ready to purchase our first DVC through resale, and this has been SO HELPFUL!

I had a question and wondered if some of you experienced resale-buyers could help me out?  We're looking to buy at AKL, and I've been following the TSS and fidelity websites for the past week or so, and it seems that the list prices are way higher than what people are paying here on the boards.  I know it's a case-by-case basis, but is it normal for people to come down off their prices by $10 - $15 pp?  Will the broker laugh at me if I want to submit an offer that much lower?

I also know it's a crazy market, so maybe I should wait a couple of months until things calm down?  We're not in any real hurry (except just the excitement of being DVC members).


----------



## Countryrunner262

Fratthouse said:


> Congrats to all of you who passed ROFR!  I've been following this thread religiously as we are getting ready to purchase our first DVC through resale, and this has been SO HELPFUL!
> 
> I had a question and wondered if some of you experienced resale-buyers could help me out?  We're looking to buy at AKL, and I've been following the TSS and fidelity websites for the past week or so, and it seems that the list prices are way higher than what people are paying here on the boards.  I know it's a case-by-case basis, but is it normal for people to come down off their prices by $10 - $15 pp?  Will the broker laugh at me if I want to submit an offer that much lower?
> 
> I also know it's a crazy market, so maybe I should wait a couple of months until things calm down?  We're not in any real hurry (except just the excitement of being DVC members).



We went through TSS. It has been a quick, and easy process. We have been extremely happy with them!  However, I have read that it is easier to negotiate prices through Fidelity, but the process is a lot slower.


----------



## JWG

When you find the contract you want (points, use year, and resort) make the offer you're comfortable with.  They can say no and so can you.  Maybe they won't.  No reason to let it go by because that's an obvious no.

We just offerred $10 less per point on a contract and they countered to $5 less.  We accepted.  It's still high ($10 less is what the data here would have suggested is the going rate), but it's a 50 point contract in a harder to get use year.  We still have ROFR concerns, but we're paying $250 more than we wanted to on something that only comes around once in awhile (this is the first one we've seen since 2011).

Go for it!

We've used to resellers.  DVC by Resale and now in progress with The Timeshare Store.  So far, no issues.


----------



## moreisgood

Countryrunner262 said:


> We went through TSS. It has been a quick, and easy process. We have been extremely happy with them!  However, I have read that it is easier to negotiate prices through Fidelity, but the process is a lot slower.



I'm in process with BOTH Fidelity and TSS,  Both the Fidelity contracts have passed ROFR, and I'm waiting on the TSS contract.  Nothing has settled yet.

Fidelity has a much larger selection of contracts online (and in general), but lots of them are not available.  The contracts I sold stayed on the website long after I signed purchase contacts.  And it's a very slow, frustrating process.  But, the people are very nice, once you get to talk to them.  Which pretty much involves holding for long periods of time, on the phone.  They rarely return voice messages.

TSS was zippy fast, and much easier.  But, they didn't have the contracts I needed.  So, you look everywhere, and buy where the right contract is.  There isn't all that much to choose from these days.

I'm starting to think that who pays which fees has no effect on the ROFR process.  I think that if Disney needs the points, and they are the right UY, and the right combination of points, they take it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rusafee1183

*WE PASSED! *
I am so excited right now I can't even stand it! 


_rusafee11883---25 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)

rusafee11883---100 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)_

I am not sure the exact closing date, because it was extended into August. They are anticipating us getting the closing documents in about 6 weeks. I am fine with it, we had no immediate plans and gives us a bit more time to save for closing etc, etc.


----------



## Countryrunner262

rusafee1183 said:


> WE PASSED!
> I am so excited right now I can't even stand it!
> 
> 
> rusafee11883---25 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)
> 
> rusafee11883---100 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)
> 
> I am not sure the exact closing date, because it was extended into August. They are anticipating us getting the closing documents in about 6 weeks. I am fine with it, we had no immediate plans and gives us a bit more time to save for closing etc, etc.



Congratulations!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Missyrose

rusafee1183 said:


> *WE PASSED! *
> I am so excited right now I can't even stand it!
> 
> 
> _rusafee11883---25 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)
> 
> rusafee11883---100 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)_
> 
> I am not sure the exact closing date, because it was extended into August. They are anticipating us getting the closing documents in about 6 weeks. I am fine with it, we had no immediate plans and gives us a bit more time to save for closing etc, etc.



Congrats!


----------



## lorie13

rusafee1183 said:


> *WE PASSED! *
> I am so excited right now I can't even stand it!
> 
> 
> _rusafee11883---25 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)
> 
> rusafee11883---100 VWL (Dec), $79, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 1/2 mf (sub 5/7)_
> 
> I am not sure the exact closing date, because it was extended into August. They are anticipating us getting the closing documents in about 6 weeks. I am fine with it, we had no immediate plans and gives us a bit more time to save for closing etc, etc.



Congratulations and Welcome Home.


----------



## Timeflys4us

balletgirl2 said:


> Found out I passed today!  I used TSS! Awesome service! Ironically I'm still on the direct wait list with Disney for BCV points since February. So much for Disney taking less time than a resale. Someone else can have my spot in line.



Congratulations on getting through ROFR.  Query: because you were on the waiting list with Disney do you need to tell them you are no longer interested in buying direct and to remove you from their list?  Didn't they reserve your space on the waiting list with a credit card so that they would automatically bill your card if the correct points order happens to come through?  

Not sure how it works.


----------



## Minniesgal

We waited until we had closed on our sale before removing ourselves from the waitlist.  We had asked our guide to inform us before anything was charged to our credit card


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated list on page 162.*


----------



## balletgirl2

Timeflys4us said:


> Congratulations on getting through ROFR.  Query: because you were on the waiting list with Disney do you need to tell them you are no longer interested in buying direct and to remove you from their list?  Didn't they reserve your space on the waiting list with a credit card so that they would automatically bill your card if the correct points order happens to come through?
> 
> Not sure how it works.



Yes you are correct. I waited to take my name off the list  until this resale  passed because I didn't want to lose my spot in line.  I was sweating this past month because had the points come through with Disney I would of had to reject them not knowing if I had the resale contract for sure. I didn't want both contracts. With bad timing and an ROFR I could of ended up with nothing at all, so it was a bit of a gamble for me.  I actually never ever intended buying a resale, but I have already waited 5 months for Disney.  My guide "guaranteed" me buying direct would only take 6-8 weeks and I have run out of patience with their direct wait list.


----------



## ryanl81

ryanl81 said:


> SSR FEB UY. 300 points. No 2013 points 300 for 2014 $55 per point. seller pays closing and 2013 maintenance.
> 
> Wish me luck



Just found out that we passed ROFR!!  really pleased!! Now for closing ;-)


----------



## Timeflys4us

balletgirl2 said:


> Yes you are correct. I waited to take my name off the list  until this resale  passed because I didn't want to lose my spot in line.  I was sweating this past month because had the points come through with Disney I would of had to reject them not knowing if I had the resale contract for sure. I didn't want both contracts. With bad timing and an ROFR I could of ended up with nothing at all, so it was a bit of a gamble for me.  I actually never ever intended buying a resale, but I have already waited 5 months for Disney.  *My guide "guaranteed" me buying direct would only take 6-8 weeks and I have run out of patience with their direct wait list*.



I am on the waiting list for BCV (Oct. Use Year) for over 3 months - I hope it doesn't go as long as your experience of 5 months.


----------



## gncntry

Timeflys4us said:


> I am on the waiting list for BCV (Oct. Use Year) for over 3 months - I hope it doesn't go as long as your experience of 5 months.



I've been on the waitlist for BCV (March UY) since March as well.  I just found 2 small BCV contracts from the TSS yesterday so I'm under contract with them.   If Disney doesn't take them then I'm going to remove myself from the waitlist.


----------



## agie65

Timeflys4us said:


> I am on the waiting list for BCV (Oct. Use Year) for over 3 months - I hope it doesn't go as long as your experience of 5 months.



I guess I could suggest to everyone who is trying direct and resale to *remove* *themselves from direct list*,. Ultimately is going to help everyone since Disney will have less people in the wait list and less chances for ROFR. _Otherwise you are asking Disney to exercise ROFR and resell back to you for higher price_. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Missyrose

agie65 said:


> I guess I could suggest to everyone who is trying direct and resale to remove themselves from direct list,. Ultimately is going to help everyone since Disney will have less people in the wait list and less chances for ROFR. Otherwise you are asking Disney to exercise ROFR and resell back to you for higher price. Just my 2 cents.



But then all those people are out of luck if they can't find a resale contract that fits their needs AND they've walked away from buying at whatever price they had locked in when they went on the waiting list.


----------



## kedkin

Fratthouse said:


> Congrats to all of you who passed ROFR!  I've been following this thread religiously as we are getting ready to purchase our first DVC through resale, and this has been SO HELPFUL!
> 
> I had a question and wondered if some of you experienced resale-buyers could help me out?  We're looking to buy at AKL, and I've been following the TSS and fidelity websites for the past week or so, and it seems that the list prices are way higher than what people are paying here on the boards.  I know it's a case-by-case basis, but is it normal for people to come down off their prices by $10 - $15 pp?  Will the broker laugh at me if I want to submit an offer that much lower?
> 
> I also know it's a crazy market, so maybe I should wait a couple of months until things calm down?  We're not in any real hurry (except just the excitement of being DVC members).



I put in for an AKL contract and offered $7 off asking and the counter they only came down a $1. Luckily I was looking for a Dec UY so I had multiple contracts to choose from so I offered the same price on another contract and it was accepted. If your in no hurry, I suggest putting in an offer at what you feel comfortable with and wait till someone bites. 

Who knows what will happen if you wait, resale prices could go up.


----------



## Minniesgal

agie65 said:


> I guess I could suggest to everyone who is trying direct and resale to *remove* *themselves from direct list*,. Ultimately is going to help everyone since Disney will have less people in the wait list and less chances for ROFR. _Otherwise you are asking Disney to exercise ROFR and resell back to you for higher price_. Just my 2 cents.



Then you lose your place on the waitlist, locked in price and also might get ROFRed.

We went to ROFR with 115 VGC points while on the direct waitlist becasue I got fed up waiting and my UY came up resale.  It all went fine and my resale points are now in my account.  I waited until the sale closed before coming off the direct waitlist.


----------



## agie65

Missyrose said:


> But then all those people are out of luck if they can't find a resale contract that fits their needs AND they've walked away from buying at whatever price they had locked in when they went on the waiting list.



If you have found a contract in resale market and still keeping yourself in direct list, I would think you are increasing your chances of ROFRed.


----------



## Minniesgal

agie65 said:


> If you have found a contract in resale market and still keeping yourself in direct list, I would think you are increasing your chances of ROFRed.



i don't think that holds true, there have been example of people passing ROFr while on the waitlist.

I don't think filling waitlists is a high priority for disney and i expect they have a minimum rate of return on investment they will accept.  if you reslae contract is at a price high enough that they won't make that i am convinced being on the direct wait list is irrelevant.

And that has certainly been my experience.


----------



## Missyrose

agie65 said:


> If you have found a contract in resale market and still keeping yourself in direct list, I would think you are increasing your chances of ROFRed.



I think that correlation does not always prove causation. In this case, no one has any real idea why Disney ROFRs one contract over another. If I were on a wait list, I wouldn't cancel until my resale contract closed because if you cancel before ROFR and the contract gets ROFRed or if you cancel before closing and then the sellers back out, you're stuck without any real options (other than another resale contract). If people are comfortable paying the locked-in price for a contract, then they should stay on that list until they have their points. Otherwise, they're going to have to pay 30 percent more for those same direct points if they choose to buy directly later on.


----------



## Nabas

Nabas said:


> Waiting on the following:
> 
> Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing,seller pays mf (sub 5/7)


Found out this morning (6/5) we were ROFR'ed.

We already own at BWW so that get's us in the Epcot resort area.  Do we buy direct at VGF before the prices skyrocket to get us in the MK area?


----------



## nalajms

Nabas said:


> Found out this morning (6/5) we were ROFR'ed.
> 
> We already own at BWW so that get's us in the Epcot resort area.  Do we buy direct at VGF before the prices skyrocket to get us in the MK area?



Sorry to hear that.  

We bought VGF to get into the MK area.  But still plan to buy a BLT resale if we can get a good price.  

However, you were buying BCV.... if you bought there for the 11mon booking, I'd keep trying.  Good luck!


----------



## lchute1158

Just found out my vb was rofr today...


----------



## lorie13

nalajms said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> We bought VGF to get into the MK area.  But still plan to buy a BLT resale if we can get a good price.



Exactly what we are thinking of doing, buying a VGF while the prices are probably as low as they will go and waiting for a BLT that is a good price with our UY. Still have two weeks before we have to commit.


----------



## kedkin

lchute1158 said:


> Just found out my vb was rofr today...



Sorry to hear that, what was the pp offered?


----------



## iluvthsgam

Fratthouse said:


> Will the broker laugh at me if I want to submit an offer that much lower?



Who cares if the broker laughs? If they want to close the sale they should present the offer. You never know. Brokers are just middlemen who want to close as many deals as possible because they only make money on commission.

Don't ever let what a broker says or may think deter you from making an offer and only offer what you feel comfortable doing and what you think is fair for you. And if the broker is going to be loyal to anyone it would be the seller anyway.


----------



## lchute1158

kedkin said:


> Sorry to hear that, what was the pp offered?



it was $38 pp, 150 2011 points forward, buyer to pay clsoing, seller to pay mf.

so - totally loaded and a great deal..so not too surprised.


----------



## kenspidey

lchute1158 said:


> it was $38 pp, 150 2011 points forward, buyer to pay clsoing, seller to pay mf.
> 
> so - totally loaded and a great deal..so not too surprised.



Knew that deal was going to be too good to be true....sorry. I passed on the same price per point but no where near as loaded. I was shocked that your seller agreed to pay MF. That's probably what sunk it.  Good luck next time.


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## Hunclemarco

lovin'fl said:


> *Updated the list on page 162.*



Hello... 
Thanks again for updating this list!  I know the time and effort it takes to do this.  

For what it's worth, For our contract information, Listed for the SSR contracts, i noticed there were question marks for our submission date.  Our Contract was submitted on February 27.

Thanks again!


----------



## goofydad621

Just got an email from Shawn at Fidelity. She said that the recieved the waiver from Disney yesterday 

So maybe I can relax now lol

OKW 150points $57 pp Oct uy 30 points 2012 all going forward
buyer pays closing and admin fee  seller pays mf for 2013

Thanks again for support and pixie dust

Dave goofydad Dionne


----------



## lchute1158

kenspidey said:
			
		

> Knew that deal was going to be too good to be true....sorry. I passed on the same price per point but no where near as loaded. I was shocked that your seller agreed to pay MF. That's probably what sunk it.  Good luck next time.



Yea it was a good deal so worth a try... No worries,  back to looking


----------



## Lakeview

Lakeview said:


> Started a purchase just before April started.  Had search multiple sites and found the following contract available.  UY Feb, 160 pt 13' and 14' asking for $90 per.  My original offer was $80 and we settled on $85, buyer pays admin fee and maint fees for 13', seller pays all closing cost.  Just got notification that it is through ROFR.  Starting the paperwork to close now.  I'll update with how long that took when its over and I can book a trip against it.   Woo. Hooooooo.
> 
> It's for BLT  Sub 04/01/13   passed ROFR 04/23/13.



Finally settled and points are in my account.  Probably happened in last 4 days, so say 1st of June.  It all went pretty smoothly through Fidelity.  I'd recommend them if you are interested in buying.


----------



## moreisgood

Lakeview said:


> Finally settled and points are in my account.  Probably happened in last 4 days, so say 1st of June.  It all went pretty smoothly through Fidelity.  I'd recommend them if you are interested in buying.



So, about 5 weeks from ROFR pass to points in account.  Sounds long to me.  Is this the new normal?


----------



## NoleFan

moreisgood said:


> So, about 5 weeks from ROFR pass to points in account.  Sounds long to me.  Is this the new normal?



About 5 weeks from ROFR passing receiving member letter. Sellers took almost 2 weeks to return documents & VGF offered for sale- otherwise think it would have been faster. Broker & title co were great as they were not cause for delay. Closing on our 2nd contract now & waiting on sellers to return documents again!


----------



## Hunclemarco

moreisgood said:


> So, about 5 weeks from ROFR pass to points in account.  Sounds long to me.  Is this the new normal?



We purchased through Fidelity, but the points had to go through a bankruptcy judge. Here was our timeline.

2/27 Contract sent to ROFR
3/19 Passed ROFR
4/5   Contract received and sent back
5/1   Contract closed at First American Title
5/18  Received Disney letter informing us of our Member number

Still waiting for our welcome package from Disney


----------



## PaxsMom

Submitted BCV 320 points @ 75 pp.. It was submitted to ROFR on 5/21. They only had 77 points from 2013. Seller pay MF and Closing. Buyer pay Fidelity Fee. The wait will kill me. I am not a patient person to begin with and now that I keep seeing Mickey snatch up similar contracts I officially have an ulcer! If only I offered a few more dollars a point....


----------



## Lakeview

Anyone notice the following.  It seems to me that contracts that stipulate Seller and buyer paying for MF and closing/administative fees in odd ways seem to go through ROFR.

It seems to me that Mickey doesn't want to make it complicated when he buys up the points.


----------



## NoleFan

PaxsMom said:


> Submitted BCV 320 points @ 75 pp.. It was submitted to ROFR on 5/21. They only had 77 points from 2013. Seller pay MF and Closing. Buyer pay Fidelity Fee. The wait will kill me. I am not a patient person to begin with and now that I keep seeing Mickey snatch up similar contracts I officially have an ulcer! If only I offered a few more dollars a point....



what UY ?


----------



## PaxsMom

NoleFan said:


> what UY ?



April... Fingers crossed..


----------



## NoleFan

PaxsMom said:


> April... Fingers crossed..



Sending pixie dust your way. Since the contract only has 77 points for 2013 & no delayed closing, I think you stand a fair chance of passing IMO. Good luck!


----------



## PaxsMom

Thanks!!! I can use all the pixie dust you can find!


----------



## agie65

Lakeview said:


> Anyone notice the following.  It seems to me that contracts that stipulate Seller and buyer paying for MF and closing/administative fees in odd ways seem to go through ROFR.
> 
> It seems to me that Mickey doesn't want to make it complicated when he buys up the points.



 I noticed when seller pays MF or Closing get more ROFRED.


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> I noticed when seller pays MF or Closing get more ROFRED.



Some people might argue otherwise but I agree with you. When the seller pays MF and/or closing, it is less Disney has to pay for the entire contract. I think seller paying MF on points _not already used_ makes a bigger difference than closing costs if comparing just those two. However, both still effect the bottom line & profit margin. I would especially be concerned on passing ROFR if seller was paying either or both on a loaded contract.


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> Some people might argue otherwise but I agree with you. When the seller pays MF and/or closing, it is less Disney has to pay for the entire contract. I think seller paying MF on points not already used makes a bigger difference than closing costs if comparing just those two. However, both still effect the bottom line & profit margin. I would especially be concerned on passing ROFR if seller was paying either or both on a loaded contract.



What one of the agent, who we can not mentioned told me that Disney loves to see seller paying closing that way when they snatch that contract they act as a closing agent thus whole contract cost them much lower then when we buy. MF is pretty simple, if seller is not getting reimburse contract is cheaper for disney.


----------



## Nabas

PaxsMom said:


> Submitted BCV 320 points @ 75 pp.. It was submitted to ROFR on 5/21. They only had 77 points from 2013. Seller pay MF and Closing. Buyer pay Fidelity Fee. The wait will kill me. I am not a patient person to begin with and now that I keep seeing Mickey snatch up similar contracts I officially have an ulcer! If only I offered a few more dollars a point....


Your ulcer is going to continue to bother you until you hear.

I just got ROFR'ed at under $76/point but the seller was paying MF and all 2013 points were there.  I had a June UY.

BUT, someone else got ROFR'ed recently at $77/point, only partial points in 2013, no closing until December, and buyer paying MF.  That had a Feb UY.

I thought I might be OK but after that $77/point deed, I knew I was doomed.

Prices are up $10/point in the month since we made our offer. Disney knows this and knows not exercising ROFR now means paying more later.

I've been reading for several weeks about the BCV waiting list bring a mile long.  People have been waiting months.  I suspect most are informed buyers and know an earlier UY is better.  With the April UY you mentioned in another post, The Mouse may have a big target on your back.

I wish you the best of luck but am not too optimistic for you.

Now I'm trying to decide if I should add points at VGF while the price is "only" $145/point.


----------



## fmer55

kenspidey said:


> Knew that deal was going to be too good to be true....sorry. I passed on the same price per point but no where near as loaded. I was shocked that your seller agreed to pay MF. That's probably what sunk it.  Good luck next time.



You think the maintenance fees sunk it? There are 300 points available in it


----------



## lchute1158

fmer55 said:


> You think the maintenance fees sunk it? There are 300 points available in it



450 actually

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

Good luck to those currently in ROFR.  I also think that a seller paying closing costs is appealing to the mouse...as are the larger contracts.  But, you never know when they may have reacquired a ton of points through foreclosure/default and therefore are all full up on points for a certain UY.

Those waiting for sellers to return closing docs...I am with you.  It's been almost 2 weeks since I got the closing docs in my e-mail and I returned mine that day...still waiting on the seller.  I passed ROFR 3 weeks ago yesterday...uggghhh!  Edited to add: Just looked us up on the Beaufort County (Hilton Head) register of deeds and it's going through now...so we must have closed....yay!!

Fingers crossed for success for all of us.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Now I am very nervous. We wanted to add on to our bcv points.   I was going to do it last year but waited thinking points would continue to go down.we went to rofr on 5/24 for 100 points at 70 per point buyer pays  admin fee and closing. Seller pays mf  no bankeed points
Now I wish we payed a little more per point.    Very nervous. Definately need pixie dust


----------



## lovin'fl

dvc lover 1970 said:


> Now I am very nervous. We wanted to add on to our bcv points.   I was going to do it last year but waited thinking points would continue to go down.we went to rofr on 5/24 for 100 points at 70 per point buyer pays  admin fee and closing. Seller pays mf  no bankeed points
> Now I wish we payed a little more per point.    Very nervous. Definately need pixie dust


Sending pixie dust your way  
What UY?


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Nabas said:


> I suspect most are informed buyers and know an earlier UY is better.  With the April UY you mentioned in another post, The Mouse may have a big target on your back.
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide if I should add points at VGF while the price is "only" $145/point.



Why is an earlier UY better?

We jut added on at VGF.  Our contract is an Oct UY.  From what I understand, if an existing member with one contract with an early UY added on at VGF, the memeber would not get 2013 points.  

Good luck to those waiting!


----------



## NoleFan

Nabas said:


> Your ulcer is going to continue to bother you until you hear.
> 
> I just got ROFR'ed at under $76/point but the seller was paying MF and all 2013 points were there.  I had a June UY.
> 
> BUT, someone else got ROFR'ed recently at $77/point, only partial points in 2013, no closing until December, and buyer paying MF.  That had a Feb UY.
> 
> I thought I might be OK but after that $77/point deed, I knew I was doomed.
> 
> Prices are up $10/point in the month since we made our offer. Disney knows this and knows not exercising ROFR now means paying more later.
> 
> I've been reading for several weeks about the BCV waiting list bring a mile long.  People have been waiting months.  I suspect most are informed buyers and know an earlier UY is better.  With the April UY you mentioned in another post, The Mouse may have a big target on your back.



I think the delayed closing on the $77/pp contract is big reason that got ROFR'd. Upon closing, Disney would not have to hold onto it long before they are able to sell it. With a delayed closing until December, Disney probably would not have actual ownership (seller signs/returns closing documents, deed recorded, account transferred) until January. They would only have to hold onto the contract until February 1 before they could sell it. In addition the contract had 80 points from 2013 that I wonder if Disney could sell as cash reservations (similar to how those who use their points for cruise) to reduce the cost of the contract. In addition, since the seller was paying the MF on those 80 points. If they got around $12.5 (picked average between $10-$15 for those 80 points, it would bring the cost pp down to $72.20 + closing costs for Disney. Since Disney prepares closing documents when they ROFR, I am guessing it is the cost of recording with OCC & title search which is less than we as buyers pay to title companies?? 

This passed on 6/3:
Originally Posted by balletgirl2 View Post

BCV 300 PT/ $75ppt OCT UY 72 hold points, 16 Banked points from 2012,all points going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. Submitted to ROFR 5/7/2013.

Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing,seller pays mf

For this one, they can sell it right away with all 2013 points. In addition, the seller is paying MF. Once Disney resells the contract, they buyer would pay prorated MF which reduce the cost of the contract to Disney putting in the low $70's.



PaxsMom said:


> Submitted BCV 320 points @ 75 pp.. It was submitted to ROFR on 5/21. They only had 77 points from 2013. Seller pay MF and Closing. Buyer pay Fidelity Fee.



As for this one, April UY, Disney would have to add points to sell it right away (only 77 '13 points) which would cost Disney more $$ or hold onto it until April 2014 to sell it. Seller paying MF & closing fee does reduce the price of the contract but does Disney want to tie up over $20k for a contract to hold until April, 2014?  I still say I think this contract stands a fair chance. I definitely would not rule it out passing by any means. 

According to ROFR data, the only contract that Disney took without complete 2013 points was the one with the delayed closing. Contracted pricing fell in the low-mid $70's with at least all 2013 points & fwd.

ROFR'D - BCV:
Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
chocky --- 150 BCV (Oct), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14)
DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all '13 & '14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1)
gatechfan99---200 BCV (Feb), $77, 80 points for '13 and all forward (sub, ROFR 5/29) Can't close until Dec 5
rv2dvc---400 BCV (Feb), $70, 11 banked '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and MF on 11 '13 points (sub??, ROFR 5/24)
Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/7, ROFR 6/5)

Good luck to everyone in ROFR !!


----------



## PaxsMom

NoleFan said:


> I think the delayed closing on the $77/pp contract is big reason that got ROFR'd. Upon closing, Disney would not have to hold onto it long before they are able to sell it. With a delayed closing until December, Disney probably would not have actual ownership (seller signs/returns closing documents, deed recorded, account transferred) until January. They would only have to hold onto the contract until February 1 before they could sell it. In addition the contract had 80 points from 2013 that I wonder if Disney could sell as cash reservations (similar to how those who use their points for cruise) to reduce the cost of the contract. In addition, since the seller was paying the MF on those 80 points. If they got around $12.5 (picked average between $10-$15 for those 80 points, it would bring the cost pp down to $72.20 + closing costs for Disney. Since Disney prepares closing documents when they ROFR, I am guessing it is the cost of recording with OCC & title search which is less than we as buyers pay to title companies??
> 
> This passed on 6/3:
> Originally Posted by balletgirl2 View Post
> 
> BCV 300 PT/ $75ppt OCT UY 72 hold points, 16 Banked points from 2012,all points going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. Submitted to ROFR 5/7/2013.
> 
> Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing,seller pays mf
> 
> For this one, they can sell it right away with all 2013 points. In addition, the seller is paying MF. Once Disney resells the contract, they buyer would pay prorated MF which reduce the cost of the contract to Disney putting in the low $70's.
> 
> 
> 
> As for this one, April UY, Disney would have to add points to sell it right away (only 77 '13 points) which would cost Disney more $$ or hold onto it until April 2014 to sell it. Seller paying MF & closing fee does reduce the price of the contract but does Disney want to tie up over $20k for a contract to hold until April, 2014?  I still say I think this contract stands a fair chance. I definitely would not rule it out passing by any means.
> 
> According to ROFR data, the only contract that Disney took without complete 2013 points was the one with the delayed closing. Contracted pricing fell in the low-mid $70's with at least all 2013 points & fwd.
> 
> ROFR'D - BCV:
> Mom23WildBoys --- 150 BCV (Jun), $68, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, ROFR 2/21)
> chocky --- 150 BCV (Oct), $70, all '12 & '13 pts (??) (sub ??, ROFR 3/14)
> DrMomof3 --- 160 BCV (Aug), $68, all '13 & '14pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/15, ROFR 4/1)
> gatechfan99---200 BCV (Feb), $77, 80 points for '13 and all forward (sub, ROFR 5/29) Can't close until Dec 5
> rv2dvc---400 BCV (Feb), $70, 11 banked '13 points and all forward, buyer pays closing and MF on 11 '13 points (sub??, ROFR 5/24)
> Nabas---170 BCV (June), $75.88, '13 & all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/7, ROFR 6/5)
> 
> Good luck to everyone in ROFR !!



Thanks.. You made me feel better. I will just sit here and chew away at my nails..


----------



## Nabas

NoleFan said:


> Good luck to everyone in ROFR !!


Definitely, good luck with ROFR!!


----------



## JWG

Waiting to hear:
JWG---50 BLT (August), $105, '13 0 points '14 50 points & all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller already paid mf (sub 6/5)

Hoping no points until 2014 is favorable to us.  Tried to pick up another 25 point contract but I wouldn't pay the $110+ someone else did.


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## HollenAngi

My first try at a contract went to Disney today. SSR 150 pts, 52 pts banked from2012 and all points forward. $68/pt and buyer pays closing and MFs. I'm hoping they let me have it!


----------



## Countryrunner262

HollenAngi said:


> My first try at a contract went to Disney today. SSR 150 pts, 52 pts banked from2012 and all points forward. $68/pt and buyer pays closing and MFs. I'm hoping they let me have it!



I had a contract very similar. 150 SSR. All 2012 points forward, 69 per point buyer pays MF and closing. We went into ROFR 5/6 and just passed 6/3. I think you will be fine!!!  Good luck!


----------



## HollenAngi

That makes me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

2 Contracts out to ROFR yesterday 6/5:

DisneyRegulars --- 150 SSR (Aug), $65, no '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/5)
DisneyRegulars --- 150 SSR (Aug), $65, 15 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf on remaining '13 pts (sub 6/5)

Hoping SSR is our new home...


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Mine is also a april uy, which is what i currently do own.  So I am nervous about the mouse taking it on rofr.  I seem to catch the wrong resale wave.  for those of you buying bwv, (which i had been watching for about two years now-same location as bcv, but used to be better prices), those prices dipped down into the 50's, I even saw one contract go in the 40's after dvc made their changes in 2010 or was it 2011?  All prices dropped right after the change, and some were able to get great prices!  (Unfortunately, I was not one of them, I sat back and watched thinking it would continue to go down, but instead the prices have steadily crept back up).  
I had stayed at BWV for the first time last year, in a boardwalk view room...WOW!  The view is fantastic!  I still would like to add BWV points, but right now, I am focused on BCV since that is where i own.
Biting my nails over this contract


----------



## rusafee1183

Good Luck to all waiting on ROFR!!!!!  

We just found out we passed this past week, so I can sympathize how stressful this situation is... especially for first timers!


----------



## agie65

HollenAngi said:


> My first try at a contract went to Disney today. SSR 150 pts, 52 pts banked from2012 and all points forward. $68/pt and buyer pays closing and MFs. I'm hoping they let me have it!



I had couple SSR pass in fifties, so you should be fine. Good luck, some pixie dust for you.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

rusafee1183 said:


> Good Luck to all waiting on ROFR!!!!!
> 
> We just found out we passed this past week, so I can sympathize how stressful this situation is... especially for first timers!



I totally agree with your signature...  Addonitis is a very expensive disease.  Hopefully our first addition will last a while before the disease kicks in again...


----------



## lorie13

dvc lover 1970 said:


> Mine is also a april uy, which is what i currently do own.  So I am nervous about the mouse taking it on rofr.  I seem to catch the wrong resale wave.  for those of you buying bwv, (which i had been watching for about two years now-same location as bcv, but used to be better prices), those prices dipped down into the 50's, I even saw one contract go in the 40's after dvc made their changes in 2010 or was it 2011?  All prices dropped right after the change, and some were able to get great prices!  (Unfortunately, I was not one of them, I sat back and watched thinking it would continue to go down, but instead the prices have steadily crept back up).
> I had stayed at BWV for the first time last year, in a boardwalk view room...WOW!  The view is fantastic!  I still would like to add BWV points, but right now, I am focused on BCV since that is where i own.
> Biting my nails over this contract



LOL you sound like me. I also have been watching since 2010, almost bought before the change in 2011, but decided not to. Finally decided to jump on board this year. I was able to pick up a BWV in April (I would have taken BCV too) and now I am trying to add a BLT, which of course prices are rising rapidly on this resort also. I may take a break for awhile and wait until the fall to see if this calms down.


----------



## rusafee1183

DisneyRegulars said:


> I totally agree with your signature...  Addonitis is a very expensive disease.  Hopefully our first addition will last a while before the disease kicks in again...



 

I don't know... I haven't even signed the papers on the VWL contract we just got word on and I was thinking "Hmmm... you know... BWV/BCV does sound pretty awesome"


----------



## Missyrose

DisneyRegulars said:


> I totally agree with your signature...  Addonitis is a very expensive disease.  Hopefully our first addition will last a while before the disease kicks in again...



Good luck. I swore after adding on at BLT, I was done for a long while and then VGF came along and the add-onitis flared right back up. The only cure was to sign on the dotted line.


----------



## danana

danana said:


> Day 23 and still waiting on ROFR..
> 
> 182 BLT (Feb), $92, 27 banked '12 pts, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays mf and closing (submitted 5/6)
> 
> We're getting a bit nervous that they may snatch this up since the contract is loaded!


Just wanted to send a quick update. Disney waived their ROFR on 6/3. Looks like we'll  be adding an additional 182 points to our existing 270 at BLT!


----------



## scott2997

danana said:


> Just wanted to send a quick update. Disney waived their ROFR on 6/3. Looks like we'll  be adding an additional 182 points to our existing 270 at BLT!



Congrats!!

Day 13 of our wait on ROFR for BLT.


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## fancylatane

WE PASSED ROFR!!!!!!

SSR 200pt  uy Oct for $65pp!

ive been dreaming of this so long...i feel very blessed, and cant wait to start using my points.


----------



## NoleFan

fancylatane said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!!!!!!
> 
> SSR 200pt  uy Oct for $65pp!
> 
> ive been dreaming of this so long...i feel very blessed, and cant wait to start using my points.



Congrats!!! Very exciting!!! Wait until you take your first trip "home" even better!!


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Thank you! lovin'fl!  I am sure it takes a lot of time to put these lists together, but they are very helpful!


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> Waiting to hear:
> JWG---50 BLT (August), $105, '13 0 points '14 50 points & all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller already paid mf (sub 6/5)
> 
> Hoping no points until 2014 is favorable to us.  Tried to pick up another 25 point contract but I wouldn't pay the $110+ someone else did.



UGH, may have to resubmit to ROFR.  Title company sent us the escrow documents to sign and they have the deed titling wrong.  Left off 2 of the 4 owner names.  Which is annoying as heck as I confirmed 3 times with the broker.

Will update if so... nothing like losing a week.


----------



## rusafee1183

JWG said:


> UGH, may have to resubmit to ROFR.  Title company sent us the escrow documents to sign and they have the deed titling wrong.  Left off 2 of the 4 owner names.  Which is annoying as heck as I confirmed 3 times with the broker.
> 
> Will update if so... nothing like losing a week.



Well, if it makes you feel any better - I was contacted by my broker on day .... 15ish? And they said they the paperwork and names submitted didn't match our existing membership,  (full middle names sent instead of initials...) so we had to re-sign and re-send the documents and it didn't affect ROFR at all. Hopefully you'll have the same results!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimmytammy

Waiting on ROFR for BWV as of this past Wed.


----------



## lovin'fl

JWG said:


> UGH, may have to resubmit to ROFR.  Title company sent us the escrow documents to sign and they have the deed titling wrong.  Left off 2 of the 4 owner names.  Which is annoying as heck as I confirmed 3 times with the broker.
> 
> Will update if so... nothing like losing a week.





rusafee1183 said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better - I was contacted by my broker on day .... 15ish? And they said they the paperwork and names submitted didn't match our existing membership,  (full middle names sent instead of initials...) so we had to re-sign and re-send the documents and it didn't affect ROFR at all. Hopefully you'll have the same results!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Well my broker didn't catch that we left middle initials off of the info sheet (nor did the closing company...when it was in SC, for HHI contract, and the initial contract, last year, was also in SC- also a HHI contract...they could have easily looked online at recorded deed from last year...like I just did, though too late for this deed as they had just recorded it w/out the middle initials).  So, we now will re-record the deed with middle initials for a $10 fee but that delays things and I hope the closing company or the broker have not sent the deed to Disney yet (I caught the error as it was being recorded...so right away).  I did call member admin and the guy told me that it wouldn't matter (the no middle initials)...well, he said he didn't think it would matter.  Sigh!!!!!!


----------



## Countryrunner262

Updated timeline:

5/4: Made offer and accepted 
5/5: contracts sent back to TSS
5/6: went into ROFR
6/3: PASSED ROFR
6/4: received closing documents
6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx
6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good

Now just waiting for the sellers to return everything. She said she got everything it would close right away!  So far a quick and smooth process!


----------



## annmarieda

Countryrunner262 said:


> Updated timeline:
> 
> 5/4: Made offer and accepted
> 5/5: contracts sent back to TSS
> 5/6: went into ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR
> 6/4: received closing documents
> 6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx
> 6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good
> 
> Now just waiting for the sellers to return everything. She said she got everything it would close right away!  So far a quick and smooth process!



That is super quick, yes?  

Wanna compare time lines?

4/17  Offer made and accepted
4/22  Contracts received, signed and returned
4/24   Sent to ROFR
5//23  Passed ROFR and file sent to title company

Still waiting on closing documents.... 

Does mine seem unusually slow?


----------



## NoleFan

annmarieda said:


> That is super quick, yes?
> 
> Wanna compare time lines?
> 
> 4/17  Offer made and accepted
> 4/22  Contracts received, signed and returned
> 4/24   Sent to ROFR
> 5//23  Passed ROFR and file sent to title company
> 
> Still waiting on closing documents....
> 
> Does mine seem unusually slow?



We passed the same week as you with TSS & recently closed. Documents already sent to Disney to do transfer.   Hope things speed up for you so you can start enjoying your points!


----------



## annmarieda

NoleFan said:


> We passed the same week as you with TSS & recently closed. Documents already sent to Disney to do transfer.   Hope things speed up for you so you can start enjoying your points!



Thanks!  We are going through Fidelity.  I know it is out of their hands... into the hands of the title company, but we have yet to even see closing documents... send in payment...etc.  At this rate, I don't expect to be able to book a trip with points until the end of next month...maybe early August?  I hope I am wrong.....  but if I am right, maybe it isn't horrible.  We are planning a trip in January... so hopefully we will be able to still book something.  

However... a thought.  Since we are going to get all of our 2013 points with a December UY.  I don't need to bank them by the end of July this year, right?  But rather July of 2014?  I had a brief moment of panic thinking "what if we don't get points into our account before they need to be banked...we will lose them all"  But I am correct, right... Decemberr uy means the points wont be available as a current points until 12/1...and thus banking 7 months later is necessary..right?


----------



## balletgirl2

Countryrunner262 said:


> Updated timeline:
> 
> 5/4: Made offer and accepted
> 5/5: contracts sent back to TSS
> 5/6: went into ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR
> 6/4: received closing documents
> 6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx
> 6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good
> 
> Now just waiting for the sellers to return everything. She said she got everything it would close right away!  So far a quick and smooth process!


 
Wow that is quick! I too am using TSS and passed ROFR 6/3, but I received an email stating it would be 10 days before I received my closing docs.


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> That is super quick, yes?
> 
> *Wanna compare time lines?*
> 
> 4/17  Offer made and accepted
> 4/22  Contracts received, signed and returned
> 4/24   Sent to ROFR
> 5//23  Passed ROFR and file sent to title company
> 
> *Still waiting on closing documents.... *
> 
> Does mine seem unusually slow?



Let me guess you are going thru Fidelity and First American is your closing agent. What I don't understand is Why First American takes two weeks to produce the documents whereas *** can do the same thing in a day or two. Then why First American takes again long time to close and record the deed when *** can do the same day they receive the papers, beyond imagination. I guess *you have right to choose your closing agent*, does that apply in Florida? Any one has any idea?


----------



## annmarieda

agie65 said:


> Let me guess you are going thru Fidelity and First American is your closing agent. What I don't understand is Why First American takes two weeks to produce the documents whereas *** can do the same thing in a day or two. Then why First American takes again long time to close and record the deed when *** can do the same day they receive the papers, beyond imagination. I guess *you have right to choose your closing agent*, does that apply in Florida? Any one has any idea?



I have no idea who the title company is.  Fidelity is the broker though...  

I am trying to be patient.  I know that there was the long weekend right after the file was sent to the title company.  I also realize they say 7 to 10 business days.  We are now 15 days since we passed ROFR and the file was sent over...but only 10 business days.


----------



## Countryrunner262

balletgirl2 said:


> Wow that is quick! I too am using TSS and passed ROFR 6/3, but I received an email stating it would be 10 days before I received my closing docs.



I wonder why the delay?


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> I have no idea who the title company is.  Fidelity is the broker though...
> 
> I am trying to be patient.  I know that there was the long weekend right after the file was sent to the title company.  *I also realize they say 7 to 10 business days*.  We are now 15 days since we passed ROFR and the file was sent over...but only 10 business days.



In the case of First American, when it says 10 business days, then it will take 10 business days NOT calendar days. Just be patient, I am also waiting for my closing papers, hope seller is not going to add any more delays.


----------



## annmarieda

agie65 said:


> In the case of First American, when it says 10 business days, then it will take 10 business days NOT calendar days. Just be patient, I am also waiting for my closing papers, hope seller is not going to add any more delays.



Yup... and we are there now.  Who knows, maybe our closing documents will still come in today.  If not... monday makes day 11.


----------



## dbs1228

balletgirl2 said:


> Wow that is quick! I too am using TSS and passed ROFR 6/3, but I received an email stating it would be 10 days before I received my closing docs.



I was the seller with TSS and it took about 10 days to get closing documents and when I emailed Brenda at closing company she said they HAD been done and she would nudge the broker to okay them so she can send them out to me and buyer.  I got the impression they had been done for a least a week just sitting to be approved.  I also "nudged" the broker and he wrote back that it would be another 3 - 4 days when I replied that 14 days was unacceptable and that this was the 3rd time with TSS and never had to wait like this I received them that day!  Brenda indicated broker was new and worked part time hours.


----------



## agie65

dbs1228 said:


> I was the seller with TSS and it took about 10 days to get closing documents and when I emailed Brenda at closing company she said they HAD been done and she would nudge the broker to okay them so she can send them out to me and buyer.  I got the impression they had been done for a least a week just sitting to be approved.  I also "nudged" the broker and he wrote back that it would be another 3 - 4 days when I replied that 14 days was unacceptable and that this was the 3rd time with TSS and never had to wait like this I received them that day!  Brenda indicated broker was new and worked part time hours.



Very Interesting story in this deal. Always you will get stuff gets stuck here and there with some one who is doing it first time, or seller or buyer can not get papers on time. Only complain everybody is having is why some professional takes way toooooooooooooooo long then others??????????????????????


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> Yup... and we are there now.  Who knows, maybe our closing documents will still come in today.  If not... monday makes day 11.


Hope fully you will have it Monday morning. Good luck.


----------



## danana

Countryrunner262 said:


> Updated timeline:
> 
> 5/4: Made offer and accepted
> 5/5: contracts sent back to TSS
> 5/6: went into ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR
> 6/4: received closing documents
> 6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx
> 6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good
> 
> Now just waiting for the sellers to return everything. She said she got everything it would close right away!  So far a quick and smooth process!






balletgirl2 said:


> Wow that is quick! I too am using TSS and passed ROFR 6/3, but I received an email stating it would be 10 days before I received my closing docs.





Countryrunner262 said:


> I wonder why the delay?



We're using TSS as well and passed ROFR on 6/3. We were also told that it would 10 days to receive the closing documents. I thought 10 days was the normal timeframe to expect closing docs. Is the expectation that you should receive closing documents the day after passing ROFR? I don't see 10 days as a delay, but maybe I'm missing something here. We're using *** to close if that makes any difference.


----------



## annmarieda

danana said:


> We're using TSS as well and passed ROFR on 6/3. We were also told that it would 10 days to receive the closing documents. I thought 10 days was the normal timeframe to expect closing docs. Is the expectation that you should receive closing documents the day after passing ROFR? I don't see 10 days as a delay, but maybe I'm missing something here. We're using *** to close if that makes any difference.



I know I didn't expect them the next day.  I was hoping for sometime this week since it was in the 7 to 10 business days time frame.  Now I hope for the 11 to 15 business days.  I was merely pointing out that the one time frame was a very quick one.  We are nearly at 2 months since we put in the offer.


----------



## maburke

annmarieda said:


> However... a thought.  Since we are going to get all of our 2013 points with a December UY.  I don't need to bank them by the end of July this year, right?  But rather July of 2014?  I had a brief moment of panic thinking "what if we don't get points into our account before they need to be banked...we will lose them all"  But I am correct, right... Decemberr uy means the points wont be available as a current points until 12/1...and thus banking 7 months later is necessary..right?



That is right.  Dec. '12 points need to be banked by the end of July 2013, and Dec. '13 points need to be banked by the end of July 2014.  HTH.


----------



## annmarieda

maburke said:


> That is right.  Dec. '12 points need to be banked by the end of July 2013, and Dec. '13 points need to be banked by the end of July 2014.  HTH.



  Thanks


----------



## bstarprincess37

I am getting a little nervous reading through some of the posts here  ...

We are waiting to pass ROFR for an 150 pt OKW contract, Jun UY at 58 ppt, 117 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf for used points and buyer pays mf for 117 pts. 

Here's our timeline so far:

5/18 - submitted offer
5/18 - offer accepted, 
5/19 - signed and returned documents
5/19 - submitted to Disney for ROFR

still waiting to hear back...
Think I will make it through?


----------



## HollenAngi

I would think you might hear something this week. Good luck!


----------



## Countryrunner262

bstarprincess37 said:


> I am getting a little nervous reading through some of the posts here  ...
> 
> We are waiting to pass ROFR for an 150 pt OKW contract, Jun UY at 58 ppt, 117 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf for used points and buyer pays mf for 117 pts.
> 
> Here's our timeline so far:
> 
> 5/18 - submitted offer
> 5/18 - offer accepted,
> 5/19 - signed and returned documents
> 5/19 - submitted to Disney for ROFR
> 
> still waiting to hear back...
> Think I will make it through?



We went into ROFR 5/6 and found out we passed 6/3. Maybe a chance this week, but my guess is the week after.


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated the list- page 162.*


----------



## agie65

bstarprincess37 said:


> I am getting a little nervous reading through some of the posts here  ...
> 
> We are waiting to pass ROFR for an 150 pt OKW contract, Jun UY at 58 ppt, 117 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf for used points and buyer pays mf for 117 pts.
> 
> Here's our timeline so far:
> 
> 5/18 - submitted offer
> 5/18 - offer accepted,
> 5/19 - signed and returned documents
> 5/19 - submitted to Disney for ROFR
> 
> still waiting to hear back...
> Think I will make it through?



Monday or Tuesday you should have good news.


----------



## Pbuttadad

Round 2. BWV 220 at 75pp. March uy. 30pts carryover from 13 to 14 all forward. Sub today. Split closing and no mf to 14. Wish us luck!


----------



## annmarieda

Closing documents came.  

I have already called the title company, but am waiting to hear back.  Maybe one of you will be quicker to put my mind at ease.

First, I notice that the total amount for closing and the total credit from the seller to us for closing (seller is paying closing) are not the same.  Now... we are talking a penny.. but will that matter?  

Second, on the HOA statement it reads "closing documents received after 12/05/2013 will require the 2014 annual dues to be paid in full prior to transfer of ownership to buyer."  I thought we had until January to pay the 2014 dues.  Does this mean we will not be able to be "owners" until we pay DVCMC the full 2014 dues?  Will that hold up closing?  

I just don't want there to be any more delays than need be...and I am just a tad confused.


----------



## annmarieda

And I have to pay the IRS 10% of the purchase price within 20 days?

  I am so confused.  I thought I just had consider the purchase price + closing (coming from seller) + my portion of 2013 annual dues.  Now it looks like I need to pay the IRS and additional 10% of the selling price and pay all of 2014 dues.


----------



## lovin'fl

annmarieda said:


> Closing documents came.
> 
> I have already called the title company, but am waiting to hear back.  Maybe one of you will be quicker to put my mind at ease.
> 
> First, I notice that the total amount for closing and the total credit from the seller to us for closing (seller is paying closing) are not the same.  Now... we are talking a penny.. but will that matter?
> 
> Second, on the HOA statement it reads "closing documents received after 12/05/2013 will require the 2014 annual dues to be paid in full prior to transfer of ownership to buyer."  I thought we had until January to pay the 2014 dues.  Does this mean we will not be able to be "owners" until we pay DVCMC the full 2014 dues?  Will that hold up closing?
> 
> I just don't want there to be any more delays than need be...and I am just a tad confused.


Don't know about the penny difference being a problem, but you do not need to pay the 2014 dues before you close.  You will get a bill for those around Xmas time.  I also have no idea about paying IRS.  Never heard of that and we never paid anything to IRS.


----------



## annmarieda

lovin'fl said:


> Don't know about the penny difference being a problem, but you do not need to pay the 2014 dues before you close.  You will get a bill for those around Xmas time.  I also have no idea about paying IRS.  Never heard of that and we never paid anything to IRS.



You help to make me feel a tad better.  Honestly over here having a tad bit of a panic.   

The penny... yeah, not sure it would totally matter.  If I were the seller, I wouldn't squabble over it.  And since the totals do end up matching (just a penny more coming from seller) I wonder if it will be fine.  I will still confirm with the title company though.

The dues...   in my bit of panic I noticed it reads "12/05/13" but some how I converted that in my mind to last december...not the one coming up.  Good grief... 

The tax withholding... best I can figure is it has to do with the seller being a foreign seller.  It kinda looks to me like if the seller was not foreign the 10% would come out of the sale.  Since seller is a foreign one, then we have to pay it on top of the sale?    That kinda would suck.  Would mean my price per point would be 10% higher, right?


----------



## Galun

Galun said:


> Bought another contract.
> 
> 200 AKV Dec UY 188-12 200-13, $65/point.  Buyer pays 2013 mf and closing.  Fidelity.



Passed ROFR


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> You help to make me feel a tad better.  Honestly over here having a tad bit of a panic.
> 
> The penny... yeah, not sure it would totally matter.  If I were the seller, I wouldn't squabble over it.  And since the totals do end up matching (just a penny more coming from seller) I wonder if it will be fine.  I will still confirm with the title company though.
> 
> The dues...   in my bit of panic I noticed it reads "12/05/13" but some how I converted that in my mind to last december...not the one coming up.  Good grief...
> 
> The tax withholding... best I can figure is it has to do with the seller being a foreign seller.  It kinda looks to me like if the seller was not foreign the 10% would come out of the sale.  Since seller is a foreign one, then we have to pay it on top of the sale?    That kinda would suck.  Would mean my price per point would be 10% higher, right?



If the seller is not from USA then title company should withheld some from the sell before dispersement of the funds for tax purpose. Once the seller provides the tax identification withheld money can be disperse. You are not responsible for tax. Yes if IRS does not get the tax, year or two down the road may come back to you but this is what the job of closing agent is to make sure Uncle Sam gets paid first.


----------



## annmarieda

agie65 said:


> If the seller is not from USA then title company should withheld some from the sell before dispersement of the funds for tax purpose. Once the seller provides the tax identification withheld money can be disperse. You are not responsible for tax. Yes if IRS does not get the tax, year or two down the road may come back to you but this is what the job of closing agent is to make sure Uncle Sam gets paid first.



So I don't have to pay them my self?  My document states the buyer has to file and pay the IRS.


----------



## annmarieda

Ok, all figured out... all my panicking was for nothing.  In case anyone else encounters this... 

Basically, foreign seller with no ss# can not be charged taxes on the sale... but IRS still needs their money.   So it becomes the responsibility of the buyer.  The withholding will actually go into our tax "account".   Since there is a closing agent, though in our case... they take care of all that filing and payment. If not, we would need to file the proper forms with the IRS.

So we owe nothing more at closing (or 20 days later) and we need to do nothing regarding the FIRPTA.


----------



## moreisgood

moreisgood said:


> Sorry this is late...
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, at TSS, with lightening speed (after all, it's all about what you are used to)
> BWV  150 points pd $73 plus 1 point MF and Buyer's closing costs,  2013 - 1 points, all points forward,
> seller accepted same day 5/17, listing was immediately removed from the website, went to ROFR on 5/18  (WOW! and a Saturday) waiting for ROFR now - should be before 6/18, if the mouse isn't too hungry.
> 
> I was a little worried about the BLT contract, not worried at all about AKV, and extremely worried about BWV (but, that's also what is keeping my husband calm during my shopping spree - we probably won't get it.)
> 
> ***************************************************************************************
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!  Just got the e-mail that my BWV contract passed ROFR!!!  I really didn't think we'd get that one!
> 
> My daughter and I did the happy dance  in the kitchen!!!
> 
> Now, we'll see if my settlement prediction comes true...


----------



## goneviral

I'm feeling extreme envy right now. I contacted TSS about that very listing. I figured when it vanished overnight that someone had beaten me to the punch. Congratulations, moreisgood! I can tell you from pricing the market since then that you bought at BWV at the perfect moment. Almost everything is 78-85 now.


----------



## dbs1228

goneviral said:


> I'm feeling extreme envy right now. I contacted TSS about that very listing. I figured when it vanished overnight that someone had beaten me to the punch. Congratulations, moreisgood! I can tell you from pricing the market since then that you bought at BWV at the perfect moment. Almost everything is 78-85 now.



There are still contracts out there for BWV that will net you a 55.00 - 65.00PP if you are willing to do the work.  We just had our 3rd contract sent to ROFR and the purchase price was higher then we wanted.  Asking was 79.00 we offered 75.00PP and 20 minutes later called backed and offered full price only because I did not want to lose it over 800.00.  It is the perfect size contract and my *UY!*!!

*Details:  BWV 225 Aug UY 79.00 comes with 445 points (225 banked 2012 and 220 2013)
*

We are not going to Disney until 2014 so we will for sure rent the 225 points bringing our PP done to 67.00PP not great but I am okay with it and I am pretty sure it will pass through Disney.  My broker just told me 2 were taken back at 72.00 and 73.00PP.  Now if we decide to, and we may, rent out 2013 points it will then bring down our price to about 56.00PP. 

If this one does not pass I give up


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated the list- page 162.*


----------



## moreisgood

goneviral said:


> I'm feeling extreme envy right now. I contacted TSS about that very listing. I figured when it vanished overnight that someone had beaten me to the punch. Congratulations, moreisgood! I can tell you from pricing the market since then that you bought at BWV at the perfect moment. Almost everything is 78-85 now.



So sorry about that!  It didn't vanish overnight - I got it about 5 minutes after it was posted!  When you pay full price at TSS, they immediately call it sold, and quickly remove it from the website.  My goal was to buy 3 June UY contracts, and I managed to put them all together in a span of about 5 weeks.  It was challenging!

About a week later a contract I liked even better came up (higher priced, but had 2013 points, so it was a better deal), and I did second guess myself at that time.  

This website is key  http://********************/  to finding all the listings from one place.   It updates in real time, and puts the new listings on the top.


----------



## dbs1228

moreisgood said:


> moreisgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!  Just got the e-mail that my BWV contract passed ROFR!!!  I really didn't think we'd get that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty quick - 3 weeks!! YEA I hope I hear on round 3 in 3 weeks!
Click to expand...


----------



## rusafee1183

moreisgood said:


> So sorry about that!  It didn't vanish overnight - I got it about 5 minutes after it was posted!  When you pay full price at TSS, they immediately call it sold, and quickly remove it from the website.  My goal was to buy 3 June UY contracts, and I managed to put them all together in a span of about 5 weeks.  It was challenging!
> 
> About a week later a contract I liked even better came up (higher priced, but had 2013 points, so it was a better deal), and I did second guess myself at that time.
> 
> This website is key  http://********************/  to finding all the listings from one place.   It updates in real time, and puts the new listings on the top.



Hey there, can you please PM me that web address? It's blocked here of course 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Hunclemarco

rusafee1183 said:


> Hey there, can you please PM me that web address? It's blocked here of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



It will be blocked there as well.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rusafee1183

Hunclemarco said:


> It will be blocked there as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yep. It sure was! Lol. 

I only know of the 4 main brokers, is there another more comprehensive place to see ALL DVC listings in one place? I have just been searching them individually.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jimbostacks

just passed ROFR...excited after earlier try failed....  OKW  220 points October use year  $64... 180 2012 and full going forward....good luck to rest of folks!!!!!!  submitted roughly 5/13


----------



## zgirlz

Great news for us! A little background, started in Feb. on a contract for OKW, loaded-got ROFR, did a second loaded contract same resort, same results got taken back. Submitted a third one with TSS, different resort stripped, SSR, Jun UY, 225 pts. $65pp only 8 pts, available till 2014, couldn't close till mid June, passed ROFR! Saw another contract with Fidelity for a loaded 150pt. Jun. UY, all 2011 banked 2012 and all pts forward, $62pp. Notified today passed! Also notified that TSS was sending the paperwork on their contract too.

We lost the 2011 pts, but we are still very happy with the end results!

I want to thank all the regulars on this site for their information and insite, it was very valuable. Looking at the great deals many had gotten on this site had me doubting the full price we were paying, but we went on with the purchases figuring we were paying half price.

I just want to say to all who are looking at resale, be patient, go with what you are comfortable with. Do not be afraid to keep resubmitting till you get what you want..

Now we are just waiting for everything so we can start planning our end of Jan. vacation!


----------



## bstarprincess37

bstarprincess37 said:


> I am getting a little nervous reading through some of the posts here  ...
> 
> We are waiting to pass ROFR for an 150 pt OKW contract, Jun UY at 58 ppt, 117 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf for used points and buyer pays mf for 117 pts.
> 
> Here's our timeline so far:
> 
> 5/18 - submitted offer
> 5/18 - offer accepted,
> 5/19 - signed and returned documents
> 5/19 - submitted to Disney for ROFR
> 
> still waiting to hear back...
> Think I will make it through?



Can't believe it happened already but just got the email I passed!!!


----------



## goneviral

Hunclemarco said:


> It will be blocked there as well.



Out of curiosity, why? That sounds like an invaluable research tool.


----------



## goneviral

dbs1228 said:


> There are still contracts out there for BWV that will net you a 55.00 - 65.00PP if you are willing to do the work.  We just had our 3rd contract sent to ROFR and the purchase price was higher then we wanted.  Asking was 79.00 we offered 75.00PP and 20 minutes later called backed and offered full price only because I did not want to lose it over 800.00.  It is the perfect size contract and my *UY!*!!
> 
> *Details:  BWV 225 Aug UY 79.00 comes with 445 points (225 banked 2012 and 220 2013)
> *
> 
> We are not going to Disney until 2014 so we will for sure rent the 225 points bringing our PP done to 67.00PP not great but I am okay with it and I am pretty sure it will pass through Disney.  My broker just told me 2 were taken back at 72.00 and 73.00PP.  Now if we decide to, and we may, rent out 2013 points it will then bring down our price to about 56.00PP.
> 
> If this one does not pass I give up



In reading this, I see that we evaluate these contracts in a similar manner even if we wind up with different numbers in terms of per-point cost. My brother is already a member of the club as is one of the people who writes for my Web site. Both of them had recommended that my wife and I join. After comparing notes with my brother, I realized that he viewed his purchase in similar terms to a stock investment. Meanwhile, I was considering something tantamount to daytrading. I'm not invested in immediate points inasmuch as having a viable long term vacation strategy at a relatively fixed cost. 

Finding a stacked contract with more points than I need provides the opportunity to offset some of the sunk cost via banked points that I do not need. The trick is to find enough that the maintenance fees are not effectively a trade-off. That is the aspect that keeps causing me to double pump on making an offer. In order to counteract every 100 points of maintenance fees at $568, I gain $1,100 at the current cost of rental. So each 100 points includes a net of $532 from my perspective.

In your example (I am presuming a 220 base but I am unclear from your wording...could be 225), your profit is $1,135 on what I presume is a contract in the $17,380-$17,775 range. So you have mitigated the closing fees plus about 3.5% of the overall investment. If you rent the other 220 points as well, those are pure profit at $2,420 since the maintenance fees were already counterbalanced. You have now paid 20.5% of your overall investment without a penny out of pocket yet. That is *exactly* the sort of deal I have been targeting. 

The problem I have been facing is that the logical part of me says that I should just buy at Hilton Head, a place I love to visit, for a cheap financial outlay in the near term then use those points to visit any of the Disney World resorts I can get at 7 months out. The problem is that in reading these boards and talking to my brother/friend, I have come to appreciate that even at 7 months out, I am probably forced to stay at Old Key West or Saratoga Springs rather than one of the more convenient facilities such as Boardwalk, Beach Club or Bay Lake Towers. 

This situation has caused me to circle back to believing that Grand Floridian isn't the worst idea in the world for the first 100 points. We are visiting Disney World and Universal Studios in October either way. So I am going to have a different sunk cost financial outlay at that point anyway. If Disney could promise me a reservation at a resort using DVC points, that reduces the price per point in a one time only scenario. Plus, I would garner the additional benefits that come from direct purchase, even if I do consider them to be of questionable value. And the fact that I have stumbled into what appears to be the first DVC seller's market in a while also means that if I do go with resale, I'm overpaying relative to the pricing just a quarter ago. 

I am currently suffering from the proverbial paralysis by analysis.


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## Hunclemarco

goneviral said:


> Out of curiosity, why? That sounds like an invaluable research tool.



It's not the tool that's an issue, it's the site that it comes from.  Check the first thread on the top for an exclamation about advertising.

Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## moreisgood

Hunclemarco said:


> It's not the tool that's an issue, it's the site that it comes from.  Check the first thread on the top for an exclamation about advertising.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


I am perplexed.  The "tool" doesn't seem to be associated with any company's website.  I contacted the guy who supports the website, and he said he put it up when he got tired of searching each resale company's website.  There are ads for various DVC companies/services (financial) along the bottom.

I'm not trying to make any trouble.  I just don't understand.  And I'm sorry if I posted something I shouldn't have.


----------



## Hunclemarco

moreisgood said:


> I am perplexed.  The "tool" doesn't seem to be associated with any company's website.  I contacted the guy who supports the website, and he said he put it up when he got tired of searching each resale company's website.  There are ads for various DVC companies/services (financial) along the bottom.
> 
> I'm not trying to make any trouble.  I just don't understand.  And I'm sorry if I posted something I shouldn't have.



Totally understand. To my knowledge, it's not wrong to ask questions.  We just might not be able to get all of the answers the way we'd like to.  I'm always in wonder of that 4th unspoken resale site, but anyway...for reasons unknown, there will be sites that cannot be mentioned.  One time i tried to add a site that would give information about movie titles at the Disney resorts, but the DIS doesn't allow for that site either. Oh well....

Also, Congrats on your contract!


----------



## Irishmom23

Galun said:


> Passed ROFR



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## rusafee1183

Congrats to everyone who passed this week and good luck to everyone who is still waiting!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dbs1228

goneviral said:


> In your example (I am presuming a 220 base but I am unclear from your wording...could be 225), your profit is $1,135 on what I presume is a contract in the $17,380-$17,775 range. So you have mitigated the closing fees plus about 3.5% of the overall investment. If you rent the other 220 points as well, those are pure profit at $2,420 since the maintenance fees were already counterbalanced. You have now paid 20.5% of your overall investment without a penny out of pocket yet. That is *exactly* the sort of deal I have been targeting.
> .



It is a 225 point contract but they borrowed 5 points from 2013 (probably banked 2012 points and decided to travel with 2011 banked points)  I bought BLT a few years back at 108.00PP direct because that is the only resort we wanted to stay at (location).  I thought 108.00 was crazy high but my guide did tell the truth (and I doubted him) that the prices will only go up!  We added on SSR and after staying at THV my DD's do not love them (I do!) but we decided to sell 1 SSR resale and get points at a location we love BWV.  When we sold SSR we actually made money from the purchase!  Of course we were about 3 weeks late in the buying aspect since our 1st contract taken was 55.00PP 3 weeks before a contract for 50.00PP passed.  

This is our 4th try at it but the one thing I am sooooo happy with is that it is our UY and it has made me realize when I add on I need to just wait for the right contract at a cost I can afford to pay out of pocket and my UY.  

btw I walked away from a contract that was a different UY but came with 650 points (350 point contract) listed for 60.00PP offered full asking sellers then upped the price to 70.00PP - It was more points then we had considered adding but at 60.00PP I was willing to do it not at 70.00 and then the maintenance fees on top of that for the extra 125 points. 


Good luck in your search and believe me I considered VGF especially the fixed week aspect until I looked at point cost for stays - BLT is high but but VGF is even higher!!!


----------



## maburke

annmarieda said:


> Closing documents came.
> ...
> Second, on the HOA statement it reads "closing documents received after 12/05/2013 will require the 2014 annual dues to be paid in full prior to transfer of ownership to buyer."  I thought we had until January to pay the 2014 dues.  Does this mean we will not be able to be "owners" until we pay DVCMC the full 2014 dues?  Will that hold up closing?
> 
> I just don't want there to be any more delays than need be...and I am just a tad confused.



Maybe you already figured this out, but basically that piece only applies to contracts closed between Dec. 5 and Feb. 14, or when the dues are paid.  Basically, for closings right around the time dues are due, they need the dues paid because they wouldn't get the buyer into the system in time to get them invoiced properly before the due date.


----------



## d1sn3yguy

VWL - 200 points Dec. UY $77pp. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 points from 2012 (have asked that those be banked) and 200 points for 2013 coming Dec. 1st.  $77/pt.  Buyer pays closing and fees.

 6/8 - submitted offer
 6/8 - offer accepted
6/10 - signed and returned documents
6/10 - submitted to Disney for ROFR

It's a different UY than our existing BWV contract but it was loaded and we love the lodge especially with the proximity to MK so I didn't want to risk waiting for a similar contract with our same UY.

I've already updated my signature in the hopes that it will pass Disney...I hope I'm not jinxing myself...Now the waiting begins...

Congrats to everyone else that have made it through recently!


----------



## JessLCH

Disney just took back out contract.  Submitted 5/14, ROFR'ed 6/11:

BLT (Feb UY) $85 per point,  600 points, all points 2013 and fwd, buyer pay admin fee and closing, buyer and seller split 2013 maint fee 50-50


----------



## scott2997

JessLCH said:


> Disney just took back out contract.  Submitted 5/14, ROFR'ed 6/11:
> 
> BLT (Feb UY) $85 per point,  600 points, all points 2013 and fwd, buyer pay admin fee and closing, buyer and seller split 2013 maint fee 50-50



Sorry to hear.


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Does anyone think it matters if you are dvc or not to make it through the mouse?  Or is there no set pattern?  I see some priced on the high side that the mouse takes, and others that are lower he lets slide...just wondering.


----------



## MSUmom

I have a question.  Just signed for a loaded SSR 150 pts 2011 150 and forward.  I also have to pay full dues for 2013.   I questioned that but was told that was how it was done.   I owe 2 other contracts but bought them both in January when I paid for the year.   Any thoughts?


----------



## sara mom

MSUmom said:


> I have a question.  Just signed for a loaded SSR 150 pts 2011 150 and forward.  I also have to pay full dues for 2013.   I questioned that but was told that was how it was done.   I owe 2 other contracts but bought them both in January when I paid for the year.   Any thoughts?



If you are getting the use of that years points,then paying those MF's makes sense. (You actually reimburse the seller what they paid).  If you were purchasing a stripped contract, then I would not pay the MF's.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

MSUmom said:


> I have a question.  Just signed for a loaded SSR 150 pts 2011 150 and forward.  I also have to pay full dues for 2013.   I questioned that but was told that was how it was done.   I owe 2 other contracts but bought them both in January when I paid for the year.   Any thoughts?



It's pretty typical that you pay the dues if you are getting the points for the current year. Some negotiate those terms, but I think many people are paying the 2013 fees for contracts they are getting the points for.


----------



## a742246

You can asked them to prorate the MF.


----------



## arachnib

arachnib---350 BWV (Jun), $77, 654 points coming 6/13 and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/16)

Got word this morning from First American Title Ins. Co that our Boardwalk contract closed yesterday, June 11th. Nothin' now but the waitin'! 

5-7 business days to complete the change of ownership. 
Final policy and deed will be mailed to me within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## DougEMG

arachnib said:


> arachnib---350 BWV (Jun), $77, 654 points coming 6/13 and all forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/16)
> 
> Got word this morning from First American Title Ins. Co that our Boardwalk contract closed yesterday, June 11th. Nothin' now but the waitin'!
> 
> 5-7 business days to complete the change of ownership.
> Final policy and deed will be mailed to me within 2-3 weeks.



Congrats, nice contract


----------



## Countryrunner262

Updated timeline: 
5/4: Made offer and accepted  (150 SSR, all '12 points forward, June UY)
5/5: contracts sent back to TSS 
5/6: went into ROFR 
6/3: PASSED ROFR 
6/4: received closing documents 
6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx 
6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good 
6/12: received email from TSS, Escrow has CLOSED!!!!

Now just waiting for our points to load.


----------



## PaxsMom

I thought for sure we would hear a lot of ROFR results today... given yesterday was "Tuesday".. This waiting game is beyond nerve-wrecking. I keep looking up the sites for a "Plan B" I am on day 22.. just wishing Disney would give me something! Congrats to all the new DVC owners!! 

I will just continue to stalk the board while everyone posts their ROFR waiver info!


----------



## Countryrunner262

PaxsMom said:


> I thought for sure we would hear a lot of ROFR results today... given yesterday was "Tuesday".. This waiting game is beyond nerve-wrecking. I keep looking up the sites for a "Plan B" I am on day 22.. just wishing Disney would give me something! Congrats to all the new DVC owners!!
> 
> I will just continue to stalk the board while everyone posts their ROFR waiver info!



It took us 28 days to pass ROFR


----------



## rusafee1183

Countryrunner262 said:


> It took us 28 days to pass ROFR



Yep, we passed on day 29 on a Tuesday. 

It's agonizing

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MSUmom

1 1/2 years ago I was reading the threads and bought my first contract, loaded 150 SSR for $65.    I also bought a loaded 25 points AK for $85.   We went down 4 different times since then and really got a feel for what we wanted, how many points we would like.   So I started looking at the resale markets again and reading the DIS Boards.        I am now in the process of purchasing another loaded 150 SSR, this time for $80 a point.   I am not a good haggler, but when I saw the loaded contract I decided to jump.   I also decided to sell my now stripped 25 pt contract.   Since all the contracts looked stripped I thought why not and listed it for $100 a point.   Listed it this morning and it was sold by 10:30 full asking price.   WOW!     I know I probably overpaid for the new contract but thought it would be months before I sold the 25 point one.


----------



## lchute1158

Yea that's crazy....not worth buying right now....and with direct purchase incentives and 2012 points thrown in...it is cheaper to go direct now especially on the smaller contracts, I'd say 100 points or less.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Dvc CA

Here has been the timeline so far:

1. Contracts Signed & Submitted to ROFR: 4/4
2. Passed ROFR: 4/29
3. Documents Received: 5/24
4. Docs Returned: 5/28
5. Closing: 6/10
6. Points in account: Not yet


----------



## dmunsil

Two exciting developments:

1. I finally got my member number and got my account set up online. Huzzah! Of course, the rooms I want aren't available. But I kind of expected that I was going to have to work the waitlist and so forth to get what I want. 

2. I had a second contract sent off to Disney to start the ROFR process. VGC, 160 points, $106/pt, only 2014 points available (i.e. stripped). This works fine for us because we don't need any points before 2014/2015 anyway. And I would guess that it helps it get through ROFR. 

We're on the west coast, and it seemed like having some VGC points would be a good add-on. But then I'm done, I swear! I can quit any time!


----------



## lchute1158

My OKW 75 point closed yesterday...waiting on points now.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

Dvc CA said:


> Here has been the timeline so far:
> Offer was accepted on 4/19 and contract received 4/20
> 1. Contracts Signed & Submitted to ROFR: 4/4 4/22
> 2. Passed ROFR: 4/29  5/14
> 3. Documents Received: 5/24  5/24
> 4. Docs Returned: 5/28 5/24
> 5. Closing: 6/10 6/5
> 6. Points in account: Not yet  me either



My timeline is in blue above.

*And I updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

MSUmom said:


> 1 1/2 years ago I was reading the threads and bought my first contract, loaded 150 SSR for $65.    I also bought a loaded 25 points AK for $85.   We went down 4 different times since then and really got a feel for what we wanted, how many points we would like.   So I started looking at the resale markets again and reading the DIS Boards.        I am now in the process of purchasing another loaded 150 SSR, this time for $80 a point.   I am not a good haggler, but when I saw the loaded contract I decided to jump.   I also decided to sell my now stripped 25 pt contract.   Since all the contracts looked stripped I thought why not and listed it for $100 a point.   Listed it this morning and it was sold by 10:30 full asking price.   WOW!     I know I probably overpaid for the new contract but thought it would be months before I sold the 25 point one.



Wow!! You sold a stripped AKV 25 point contract for $100 PP? And you bought it loaded for $85 PP? That's ridiculous! Congrats. I'm thinking about buying a few low pt contracts at VGF direct and turning them if its worth it in a few yrs.


----------



## agie65

ImagineerTHAT said:


> _Wow!! You sold a stripped AKV 25 point contract for $100 PP?_[/B] And you bought it loaded for $85 PP? That's ridiculous! Congrats. I'm thinking about buying a few low pt contracts at VGF direct and turning them if its worth it in a few yrs.




I guess some one was in a real hurry to get the Great deal.


----------



## disneysled

dmunsil said:


> Two exciting developments:
> 
> 1. I finally got my member number and got my account set up online. Huzzah! Of course, the rooms I want aren't available. But I kind of expected that I was going to have to work the waitlist and so forth to get what I want.
> 
> 2. I had a second contract sent off to Disney to start the ROFR process. VGC, 160 points, $106/pt, only 2014 points available (i.e. stripped). This works fine for us because we don't need any points before 2014/2015 anyway. And I would guess that it helps it get through ROFR.
> 
> We're on the west coast, and it seemed like having some VGC points would be a good add-on. But then I'm done, I swear! I can quit any time!



What day did you close? We closed on May 30th and I'm wondering how close we are to getting our membership#.


----------



## agie65

disneysled said:


> What day did you close? We closed on May 30th and I'm wondering how close we are to getting our membership#.



We closed on 24th and still waiting.


----------



## lovin'fl

agie65 said:


> We closed on 24th and still waiting.



You're an existing member, right?  Have the points shown up on your online member account (if so...when?)?  I hope they have loaded the points by now.


----------



## dmunsil

disneysled said:


> What day did you close? We closed on May 30th and I'm wondering how close we are to getting our membership#.



We closed Monday the 3rd, so it was faster than I expected. I think our title company got them the docs that day. Some other title companies maybe aren't as fast?


----------



## collections

dmunsil said:


> We closed Monday the 3rd, so it was faster than I expected.




You closed on June 3rd and already had your member info and account set up yesterday? (Did you get your info in the mail?)

What date was your deed recorded on the Orange County website?

I closed on the same day and was told by Fidelity that it would take 2 to 4 weeks to get my info from Disney. Seems like this process has taken forever. It's actually been 70 days.


----------



## dmunsil

collections said:


> You closed on June 3rd and already had your member info and account set up yesterday? (Did you get your info in the mail?)
> 
> What date was your deed recorded on the Orange County website?



Yes, it surprised me too. I haven't gotten anything in the mail. I was calling to ask a question about something else and a very friendly CM gave me my member number after asking for a bunch of identifying info. This is after I'd been calling every few days to try to wheedle the number out of someone and been rebuffed at every turn, so I'd just given up. According to that same CM, our packet has been sent out, but I haven't seen it yet.

Our deed was recorded on the 4th. Have you checked for your deed yet?


----------



## collections

dmunsil said:


> Our deed was recorded on the 4th. Have you checked for your deed yet?



Yes, it was recorded on the June 5th at 12:30 pm.

Which number did you call?


----------



## dmunsil

collections said:


> Yes, it was recorded on the June 5th at 12:30 pm.
> 
> Which number did you call?



Just the main number. I spoke to a Member Admin CM early on, who verified that they'd received the deed and said it would be about 2 weeks to get it into the system, and then I'd need to wait for mail to come.

At some point last week, they changed the phone system so you can't reach Member Admin directly; they route you to a Member Services CM first to make sure you really need to talk to a Member Admin person. I guess Member Admin was getting swamped with calls from people who didn't actually need to talk to them. A few times I did talk to MS people to ask questions, and mostly they answered them and would look up my name to see if the account was created, which it wasn't. Sometimes they wouldn't talk to me because I didn't have a member number. Usually I just called back and the next CM would be more willing to answer general questions.

Anyway, on the 11th I called to ask a question about titling, because I was making an offer on another contract and I wanted to make sure I knew what the requirements were for both contracts to be on the same account. The member services person looked up my account, said I was in the system but she couldn't give me my member number because they didn't have any other non-public information about me (my SSN, to be specific), but she transferred me to member administration, who answered that question about the titling and also verified that I was in the system and my packet either had gone out or would go out the next day. Since I knew I was in the system, I called back to see if another CM would look me up, and I got the same response - yes, I was in the system, but no, they couldn't give out my member number unless I had a SSN listed. (Which reminds me - I need to call and give them my SSN so if I ever am in a situation where I don't have my member number I can get it back.  ) So at that point I gave up and figured I'd just need to wait for the mail.

But I called yesterday about something else, and the CM volunteered to give me my member number, after verifying a bunch of information on the account. I wouldn't count on getting another CM to do the same.


----------



## gpts@disney

Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:

Good News!

Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.

Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:

BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.


----------



## gpts@disney

Sorry forgot timeline.   Sub 5/14, ROFR'd 6/13


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



Are you serious???? I would be furious! TTS and Magic Vacation Title are the way to go. At some point the customer service is worth the extra cost per point.


----------



## dmunsil

dmunsil said:


> (Which reminds me - I need to call and give them my SSN so if I ever am in a situation where I don't have my member number I can get it back.  )



Just FYI - I called to add the SSN and they explained that unless you have a loan with them, they can't store your SSN. So it's silly - resale contracts never are financed through Disney, so you'll never have an SSN.

Basically, Disney wants you to wait for the mail to come.


----------



## DougEMG

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



That totally sucks.... better luck next time.


----------



## collections

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



That's just awful! So sorry this happened.


----------



## moreisgood

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



That's a worst nightmare!


----------



## agie65

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



I think they have new staff, I got e- mail that disney WAIVED, but I knew contract was going for waiver decision which will take time. So I called and let them know that some one was making mistakes.
Sorry to hear that mouse bit you, but keep trying, mouse will get full for some time and will let you go.


----------



## ytsyts

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



What?  Unbelievable.


----------



## collections

I set my account up today so my timeline is complete:

4/4 Made offer
4/5 Offer accepted
4/10 Received contract
4/10 Faxed contract to Fidelity
4/11 Contract sent to Disney for ROFR
5/6 Disney waives ROFR
5/17 Received closing documents from title company with errors
5/20 Receive corrected closing documents
5/21 Title company receives my completed documents and payment
5/28 Agent informs me that title company sent sellers closing paperwork to the wrong e-mail address
5/31 Title company receives sellers closing documents
6/3 Title company notifies that contract is closed
6/5 Deed appears on OCC website
6/13 Call member services and castmember gives me my membership number and talks me through account set-up. (She was great!)
6/13 Make my marathon weekend reservation!

That was a long 70 days! I can't thank everyone on this board enough for all your help.


----------



## dbs1228

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



That is so frustrating!   I saw that contract (my UY) and I was bummed I was already in ROFR waiting on another (not my UY) BWV contract or I would have tried to buy it - of  course Disney took my contract also!

Good luck if you try again - I am on week one again......


----------



## annmarieda

collections said:


> I set my account up today so my timeline is complete:
> 
> 4/4 Made offer
> 4/5 Offer accepted
> 4/10 Received contract
> 4/10 Faxed contract to Fidelity
> 4/11 Contract sent to Disney for ROFR
> 5/6 Disney waives ROFR
> 5/17 Received closing documents from title company with errors
> 5/20 Receive corrected closing documents
> 5/21 Title company receives my completed documents and payment
> 5/28 Agent informs me that title company sent sellers closing paperwork to the wrong e-mail address
> 5/31 Title company receives sellers closing documents
> 6/3 Title company notifies that contract is closed
> 6/5 Deed appears on OCC website
> 6/13 Call member services and castmember gives me my membership number and talks me through account set-up. (She was great!)
> 6/13 Make my marathon weekend reservation!
> 
> That was a long 70 days! I can't thank everyone on this board enough for all your help.



Thanks for sharing your timeline!  It gives me hope that I can get in the system by the end of the month....and that maybe I will have a shot at booking for marathon weekend.


----------



## gpts@disney

agie65 said:


> I think they have new staff, I got e- mail that disney WAIVED, but I knew contract was going for waiver decision which will take time. So I called and let them know that some one was making mistakes.
> Sorry to hear that mouse bit you, but keep trying, mouse will get full for some time and will let you go.



I have to agree with you on their email problems.  I rec'd an email last night addressed to someone other than me telling me Congrats on a contract I never made an offer on.  Obviously the email went to the wrong person (me).  

For those of you waiting for news from Fidelity, you may want to follow up with a phone call to verify any info that is emailed to you.


----------



## dbs1228

gpts@disney said:


> I have to agree with you on their email problems.  I rec'd an email last night addressed to someone other than me telling me Congrats on a contract I never made an offer on.  Obviously the email went to the wrong person (me).
> 
> For those of you waiting for news from Fidelity, you may want to follow up with a phone call to verify any info that is emailed to you.



That again is horrible!!! I hope you either reply or call them to let them know that this is happening!


----------



## gpts@disney

dbs1228 said:


> That again is horrible!!! I hope you either reply or call them to let them know that this is happening!



Yes I emailed them this morning.  Good luck on your contract sitting on Disney's desk!


----------



## Missyrose

dmunsil said:


> Just FYI - I called to add the SSN and they explained that unless you have a loan with them, they can't store your SSN. So it's silly - resale contracts never are financed through Disney, so you'll never have an SSN.
> 
> Basically, Disney wants you to wait for the mail to come.



Deb has mentioned this on many other threads, but it bears repeating. Disney has absolutely no desire or incentive  to make resale transactions easy or quick. Lengthy waits makes for a good marketing tool for them to use on people buying direct. The longer the resale process and getting the points into the system takes, the better the "quick and easy" direct purchases look to buyers.


----------



## JamesA1

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



Sorry about that. Keep trying it will work out.


----------



## rusafee1183

Missyrose said:


> Deb has mentioned this on many other threads, but it bears repeating. Disney has absolutely no desire or incentive  to make resale transactions easy or quick. Lengthy waits makes for a good marketing tool for them to use on people buying direct. The longer the resale process and getting the points into the system takes, the better the "quick and easy" direct purchases look to buyers.



I totally agree with this, but I will add that I think it's funny that I have seen several re-sales go through and be completed before people have moved an inch on the direct waitlist for sold out resorts. 

It's like bizarro world right now with buying points. They'r making it very tough to want to choose direct ESPECIALLY if you want a sold out resort. Sure, the prices are going up on resales - but they're still not direct prices and sometimes they are still faster 

So weird


----------



## Missyrose

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> I totally agree with this, but I will add that I think it's funny that I have seen several re-sales go through and be completed before people have moved an inch on the direct waitlist for sold out resorts.
> 
> It's like bizarro world right now with buying points. They'r making it very tough to want to choose direct ESPECIALLY if you want a sold out resort. Sure, the prices are going up on resales - but they're still not direct prices and sometimes they are still faster
> 
> So weird



Oh, no, I totally agree that Disney shot themselves in the foot (at least a little bit) by causing a big enough frenzy for points that there are now months-long waiting lists. Its best sales pitch was always the speed and ease of buying direct. But you're right, it's funny to see people suggest buying direct right now because it will be faster. Um, how has that worked out for those who have been on the wait lists for four months? ;-)


----------



## Hunclemarco

gpts@disney said:


> Well I got this email from Fidelity just now:
> 
> Good News!
> 
> Disney has waived their Right of First Refusal on your BoardWalk Villas purchase and you should be receiving closing documents from the title company in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Then got a phone call telling me that they made a mistake and the contract was ROFR'd, not waived.   Unbelievable!   That's strike 2 for me and running out of patience.  Here are the details:
> 
> BWV 210 points, August UY - $70/pt, 420 points on 8/1/13 (210 banked from 2012) all pts forward, buyer pays closing costs, maint & admin fee.



Too bad you couldn't cry "punititive damages" and ask for Fidelity to waive their $195 administration fee.  My mind would be spinning if that happend to us.  Hope something good happens for you soon!


----------



## nabi

rusafee1183 said:


> It's like bizarro world right now with buying points. They'r making it very tough to want to choose direct ESPECIALLY if you want a sold out resort. Sure, the prices are going up on resales - but they're still not direct prices and sometimes they are still faster. So weird.



Looking at 25-50 point resales- sure they're up near $100 now. Having access to 11 month booking, with just a small overall increase in yearly maintenance fees makes it worth it. Stripped ones seem (yeah, seem) more likely to pass ROFR and if in no hurry to use, you save that year's maintenance fees. Maybe that's why they are few and far between. Also, if someone purchased a small 25 point, they are considered a member... that would've been a good plan if wanting to buy a smaller sized contract add on at VGF. Those small contracts are more valuable than just the current points!


----------



## Missyrose

Hunclemarco said:


> Too bad you couldn't cry "punititive damages" and ask for Fidelity to waive their $195 administration fee.  My mind would be spinning if that happend to us.  Hope something good happens for you soon!



You don't pay the admin fee if Disney takes the contract.


----------



## fmer55

rusafee1183 said:


> I totally agree with this, but I will add that I think it's funny that I have seen several re-sales go through and be completed before people have moved an inch on the direct waitlist for sold out resorts.
> 
> It's like bizarro world right now with buying points. They'r making it very tough to want to choose direct ESPECIALLY if you want a sold out resort. Sure, the prices are going up on resales - but they're still not direct prices and sometimes they are still faster
> 
> So weird





Missyrose said:


> Oh, no, I totally agree that Disney shot themselves in the foot (at least a little bit) by causing a big enough frenzy for points that there are now months-long waiting lists. Its best sales pitch was always the speed and ease of buying direct. But you're right, it's funny to see people suggest buying direct right now because it will be faster. Um, how has that worked out for those who have been on the wait lists for four months? ;-)



The thing is Disney doesn't necessarily want to sell you sold out resorts either. Those points cost them $60-$80 to ROFR. They want you buying AKV, AULANI and GF. Those points cost them nothing and if they make you sit on the waitlist long enough maybe you will just add-on at a new resort


----------



## Bobby Pic

Finally, my contract closed today on day 80 for 175 pts at AKV .  Of course I still have 2 or 3 weeks left to get in the system and get my package from Disney. Here is my timeline

Made Offer                                      3/27
Offer Accepted                                 3/28
Received Contract                             4/8
Faxed to Fidelity                                4/9
Seller docs rcv/sent for ROFR               4/17
Notified waived ROFR                           5/14
Rcv closing document                          5/21
Sent closing doc &  final payment          5/22
Title co. rcv seller doc/notified it closed  6/14


----------



## HollenAngi

That is ridiculous! You are a very patient person!


----------



## Hunclemarco

Missyrose said:


> You don't pay the admin fee if Disney takes the contract.



Understood... i was thinking of a future contract they may get from them that passes ROFR.... I know... i'm probably not thinking correctly.


----------



## Pootle

nabi said:


> Looking at 25-50 point resales- sure they're up near $100 now. *Having access to 11 month booking*, with just a small overall increase in yearly maintenance fees makes it worth it. .......



Just to be clear, you *do* only have the 11 month booking window for those 25 points (plus banked or borrowed from that contract - so a maximum of 75 points every 3 years) and not to any others you may own at a different resort.


----------



## greengeen

Missyrose said:


> ...But you're right, it's funny to see people suggest buying direct right now because it will be faster. Um, how has that worked out for those who have been on the wait lists for four months? ;-)



It's a different kind of funny from my perspective. I got two fully loaded BWV contracts direct, 50 point each, in relatively short order. Points loaded before I even signed a contract. After incentives I paid $94/pt. I see severely stripped resale contracts of the same size advertised at $98/pt and SOLD instantly, and I see ROFR after ROFR of people determined to go the resale route. Direct has worked great for me, and resale appears to be a sad, losing game at the moment.


----------



## Countryrunner262

greengeen said:


> It's a different kind of funny from my perspective. I got two fully loaded BWV contracts direct, 50 point each, in relatively short order. Points loaded before I even signed a contract. After incentives I paid $94/pt. I see severely stripped resale contracts of the same size advertised at $98/pt and SOLD instantly, and I see ROFR after ROFR of people determined to go the resale route. Direct has worked great for me, and resale appears to be a sad, losing game at the moment.



Sad for some. We had a great resale experience. Same holds true for direct, some are happy, some not.


----------



## dmunsil

greengeen said:


> It's a different kind of funny from my perspective. I got two fully loaded BWV contracts direct, 50 point each, in relatively short order. Points loaded before I even signed a contract. After incentives I paid $94/pt. I see severely stripped resale contracts of the same size advertised at $98/pt and SOLD instantly, and I see ROFR after ROFR of people determined to go the resale route. Direct has worked great for me, and resale appears to be a sad, losing game at the moment.



I agree that for small contracts direct and resale prices are closer, but it's not really a "losing game." The direct price is $130 with no incentives for BWV right now, and reports are the wait list is 2-3 months. And the going price even for small BWV contracts is not $98 or anything close to it. The only 50-point BWV sale recorded so far in Jun sold for $78. In May, the 50 point and smaller contracts sold for $64, $80, $84, $83, $74, and $80. Even the highest price of $84 is a 35% discount off the full price from Disney.

So overall, I'd say resale is still a good deal, even for small contracts. For folks who are on the waiting list who are grandfathered into the incentives they had a few months ago, the discount wouldn't be quite as good, but no one is getting points for $84 from Disney.


----------



## greengeen

dmunsil said:


> .. the going price even for small BWV contracts is not $98 or anything close to it...



It is for small  contracts, I'm not making it up. I can't remember which site I saw the $98 sell instantly on, but I still have an email blast for an almost-instant sale at $95 on June 11. And the closing cost of $400 is more than I paid in closing for both of my contracts direct:

_SOLD. No longer available:

Boardwalk Villas 30 $95 December
22 points for 2013 + 30 for 2014 + 30 for 2015. $2,850
Closing costs are apprx. $400, annual dues are $5.84 per point
ID#9BW32_


----------



## greengeen

My mistake! It was BCV at $98/point sold instantly:

_Sold, no longer available.

Beach Club Villas 30 $98 October
30 points for 2013 + 30 for 2014 + 30 for 2015. $2,940
Can close after 10/10/13. 
Closing costs are apprx $375, 2013 dues are $5.65 per point 
ID# 9BC52_


----------



## dmunsil

greengeen said:


> It is for small  contracts, I'm not making it up. I can't remember which site I saw the $98 sell instantly on, but I still have an email blast for an almost-instant sale at $95 on June 11. And the closing cost of $400 is more than I paid in closing for both of my contracts direct:
> 
> _SOLD. No longer available:
> 
> Boardwalk Villas 30 $95 December
> 22 points for 2013 + 30 for 2014 + 30 for 2015. $2,850
> Closing costs are apprx. $400, annual dues are $5.84 per point
> ID#9BW32_



Oh riiiight, I do remember that. It just hasn't closed yet so we haven't seen the deed recorded. I still say that's an outlier. That's not a common case. Someone just got frustrated about not seeing any small contracts and jumped on the next one they saw.

It's still cheaper than $130. The folks who bought that for $98 are going to be enjoying their points sooner (probably) than the folks who are getting on the Disney wait list today.

And how long ago did you get BWV for $94? What was the going price for BWV resale then?


----------



## lovin'fl

dmunsil said:


> Oh riiiight, I do remember that. It just hasn't closed yet so we haven't seen the deed recorded. I still say that's an outlier. That's not a common case. Someone just got frustrated about not seeing any small contracts and jumped on the next one they saw.
> 
> It's still cheaper than $130. The folks who bought that for $98 are going to be enjoying their points sooner (probably) than the folks who are getting on the Disney wait list today.
> 
> And how long ago did you get BWV for $94? What was the going price for BWV resale then?



Yeah, BWV 50 point contracts are $130pp...no incentives.  Back, pre-March increase, I think it was $115pp with incentives for 100 points or more (may have been 50 points or more?).  Incentives were 5 day park hoppers for 4 (I think)...which would put a 50 point contract around $95pp...but I thought you had to buy 100 points (which with incentives would have been $105pp back then)...and BWV resales were in the $60s back in the early spring and even now they are going in the $70s....direct is $130 and has a LONG waiting list (some on there since Feb).


----------



## nabi

Congrats to those who passed ROFR!


----------



## greengeen

lovin'fl said:


> Incentives were 5 day park hoppers for 4 (I think)...which would put a 50 point contract around $95pp...but I thought you had to buy 100 points (which with incentives would have been $105pp back then)...



I bought during the March incentive. Two 50 point contracts qualify you for the 100 point incentive (park hoppers). I got $1000 "developer credit" and also got 1% rewards by charging to my Disney Visa, with 6 months no interest, at which points I'll pay the full balance. One contract took 6 weeks and one took 3 months. But, no waiting for ROFR or points to load. Already used the 2012 points from the first contract and half of the second, so I have some to bank for next year.


----------



## dmunsil

greengeen said:


> I bought during the March incentive. Two 50 point contracts qualify you for the 100 point incentive (park hoppers). I got $1000 "developer credit" and also got 1% rewards by charging to my Disney Visa, with 6 months no interest, at which points I'll pay the full balance. One contract took 6 weeks and one took 3 months. But, no waiting for ROFR or points to load. Already used the 2012 points from the first contract and half of the second, so I have some to bank for next year.



In March, 50-point contracts were going for 72-76 per point. 100-point contracts were going for 68-72. The highest price that was ROFRed was 69. And you would have gotten your 100 points sooner.

So overall I'm not seeing the downside of resale over direct for sold-out resorts, even for small contracts.


----------



## bkoehl

Here's our resale journey through Fidelity:

2/19/2013 offer accepted by seller AKV, 180 pt, $65pp, Dec UY, all points available from 2012, seller pays closing, buyer pays maintenance

3/6/2013 sent to Disney for ROFR

4/2/2013 Disney waived ROFR

5/17/2013 Closed and Disney informed of sale

6/8/2013 Got letter from Disney with number!


----------



## Sheri in CT

bkoehl said:


> Here's our resale journey through Fidelity:
> 
> 2/19/2013 offer accepted by seller AKV, 180 pt, $65pp, Dec UY, all points available from 2012, seller pays closing, buyer pays maintenance
> 
> 3/6/2013 sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/2/2013 Disney waived ROFR
> 
> 5/17/2013 Closed and Disney informed of sale
> 
> 6/8/2013 Got letter from Disney with number!




Almost 4 months???? Yikes


----------



## greengeen

dmunsil said:


> In March, 50-point contracts were going for 72-76 per point. 100-point contracts were going for 68-72. The highest price that was ROFRed was 69. And you would have gotten your 100 points sooner.
> 
> So overall I'm not seeing the downside of resale over direct for sold-out resorts, even for small contracts.



I watched the resale market for two years and NEVER EVER saw what I was looking for on any of the 4 sites I monitored. It was a waste of my time. I wouldn't have found one loaded contract in my use year that size let alone two. That's the downside. As for getting my 100 points sooner through resale, ask bkoehl (or almost any resale buyer) how that worked out for them.


----------



## Kidanifan08

bkoehl said:


> Here's our resale journey through Fidelity:
> 
> 2/19/2013 offer accepted by seller AKV, 180 pt, $65pp, Dec UY, all points available from 2012, seller pays closing, buyer pays maintenance
> 
> 3/6/2013 sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/2/2013 Disney waived ROFR
> 
> 5/17/2013 Closed and Disney informed of sale
> 
> 6/8/2013 Got letter from Disney with number!



What is the explanation for the 45 days between ROFR and closing?  That seems a little atypical.


----------



## lovin'fl

bkoehl said:


> Here's our resale journey through Fidelity:
> 
> 2/19/2013 offer accepted by seller AKV, 180 pt, $65pp, Dec UY, all points available from 2012, seller pays closing, buyer pays maintenance
> 
> 3/6/2013 sent to Disney for ROFR
> 
> 4/2/2013 Disney waived ROFR
> 
> 5/17/2013 Closed and Disney informed of sale
> 
> 6/8/2013 Got letter from Disney with number!



Yikes!  I guess Fidelity waived the $195 admin fee.  I added you to the list on page 162.  Have fun using your new points!!


----------



## Timeflys4us

My mistake! It was BCV at $98/point sold instantly:

That is correct - I was the person that bought that 30 point contract.  After I did, I was told that there were 3 other persons that offerred the full price but just had not made it in time.  I also agreed to pay the maintenance fee and the closing cost charge.  I have been waiting for over 3-1/2 months without any word from Disney as to when, or even if, they would be selling me 25 points I had signed up for at the $115.00 price.  There is still a chance that Disney will exercise its ROFR, but I doubt it as I have seen other contracts go through at far less cost per point and with the seller paying for the maintenance fee and closing costs.  And even if they so, I still have about 2-1/2 months left on the waiting list at the old price, so I see it as a win-win situation.


----------



## PaxsMom

We passed ROFR!!!!  BCV -- 320 Points. $75 a point. April UY. They have 72 points remaining in 2013. Seller pay closing costs and MF on remaining points. I did email Fidelity to re-confirm this due to the "mistakes" that were made in emails last week. I hate to get all excited and have someone say "oh, my bad -- Disney took it"


----------



## lville23

lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 '12 pts (banked) and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 5/23)


Just heard from broker that we passed Disney's ROFR.


----------



## lsbgvadvcer

Just got word that we passed ROFR!  120 BCV points, April UY.  106 2013 points and all going forward.  We paid MF on the 106 plus half closing and seller paid other half.  Submitted to Disney on 5/22, waived on 6/17, so 26 days.  

Timeline;
4/23 - I spot a BCV contract that looks good on Fidelity during my usual 'just taking a look' session, but we're not sure time is right to add-on
4/29 - We finally decide that if we really want BCV or BWV we should do it sooner rather than later so we can enjoy longer
4/30 - Same contract is still on Fidelity website so I call. Turns out deal fell through night before so it must be meant to be! I make an offer
5/1 - Seller counters
5/2 - We counter back, seller counters again and we accept. I get email from Sharon for info and we're told contract will be to us within 5 days
5/13 - Contract finally arrives, we sign and return first thing on 5/14.
5/20 - Notified that seller returned contract and it is going to Disney for ROFR today.
5/22 - Oops, notified that contract REALLY went to Disney today....
6/17 - Email from broker that Disney waived ROFR and we're headed to closing!!!!  Yay us!!!


----------



## NoleFan

PaxsMom said:


> We passed ROFR!!!!  BCV -- 320 Points. $75 a point. April UY. They have 72 points remaining in 2013. Seller pay closing costs and MF on remaining points. I did email Fidelity to re-confirm this due to the "mistakes" that were made in emails last week. I hate to get all excited and have someone say "oh, my bad -- Disney took it"



AWESOME- Congrats!!! Welcome home neighbor!!!! Enjoy those points!!!


----------



## PaxsMom

PaxsMom said:


> We passed ROFR!!!!  BCV -- 320 Points. $75 a point. April UY. They have 72 points remaining in 2013. Seller pay closing costs and MF on remaining points. I did email Fidelity to re-confirm this due to the "mistakes" that were made in emails last week. I hate to get all excited and have someone say "oh, my bad -- Disney took it"



Just confirmed.. it is official! Now lets hurry up on the closing docs!!


----------



## Hunclemarco

Congrats all passing this week!


----------



## iluvthsgam

lsbgvadvcer said:


> Just got word that we passed ROFR!  120 BCV points, April UY.  106 2013 points and all going forward.  We paid MF on the 106 plus half closing and seller paid other half.  Submitted to Disney on 5/22, waived on 6/17, so 26 days.



Care to share the $/point ?


----------



## lsbgvadvcer

iluvthsgam said:


> Care to share the $/point ?



Knew I forgot something!  $77 per point.


----------



## mom2princess&pirate

Sharing my timetable...
*
270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing *

Submitted: 4/25
Passed ROFR: 5/21
Closed: 6/3
Documents Received: 6/17

I received my membership # in the mail today and called ms and they were able to give me my club ID# an code!!  So excited!!  Can't wait to start planning!!

Heidi


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated list on page 162.*

Congrats on all the good news today.


----------



## Disney Mom Dani

mom2princess&pirate said:
			
		

> Sharing my timetable...
> 
> 270 AKV (Sept), $70, 15 '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing
> 
> Submitted: 4/25
> Passed ROFR: 5/21
> Closed: 6/3
> Documents Received: 6/17
> 
> I received my membership # in the mail today and called ms and they were able to give me my club ID# an code!!  So excited!!  Can't wait to start planning!!
> 
> Heidi



What Broker was this through?


----------



## dmunsil

lovin'fl said:


> WAITING - VGC:
> dmunsil---160 VGC (??), $106, 2014 points and forward (sub 6/??)



Whoops; didn't mean to leave out relevant info. 

160 VGC (Sep), $106, 2014 points and forward (sub 6/12)


----------



## lchute1158

Dvc CA said:


> Here has been the timeline so far:
> 
> 1. Contracts Signed & Submitted to ROFR: 4/4
> 2. Passed ROFR: 4/29
> 3. Documents Received: 5/24
> 4. Docs Returned: 5/28
> 5. Closing: 6/10
> 6. Points in account: Not yet



I closed 6/11 and still no points....you guys get yours yet?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lorie13

lchute1158 said:


> I closed 6/11 and still no points....you guys get yours yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It took our contract 16 days (May 16th - Jun 1st) for points to be loaded.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Well my broker didn't catch that we left middle initials off of the info sheet (nor did the closing company...when it was in SC, for HHI contract, and the initial contract, last year, was also in SC- also a HHI contract...they could have easily looked online at recorded deed from last year...like I just did, though too late for this deed as they had just recorded it w/out the middle initials).  So, we now will re-record the deed with middle initials for a $10 fee but that delays things and I hope the closing company or the broker have not sent the deed to Disney yet (I caught the error as it was being recorded...so right away).  I did call member admin and the guy told me that it wouldn't matter (the no middle initials)...well, he said he didn't think it would matter.  Sigh!!!!!!



Well, I asked closing company NOT to send contract to Disney for transfer and they did it anyway.  I called Disney several times, trying to get member admin (which is nearly impossible now) and kept getting MS (even when I asked them to transfer me to member admin).  Every person I spoke to seemed to think I just wanted immediate access to my points and kept emphasizing that "it takes 2 weeks" (all I wanted was to make sure they put new points under SAME member number as old points).  Finally got member admin person on Friday, who agreed to transfer in to our current member #, but told me to get deed re-recorded so it would not be an issue later on .  But, that person still emphasized that it "takes 2 weeks to do the transfer" and it would be next week, as if I was trying to have access to my points right then (I wasn't ).  I told her that was fine as long as I didn't get a new member number.

Closing company and broker have not been super helpful in this situation and not super responsive to my e-mails.  Only when Disney e-mailed broker did broker finally respond to me.  We will re-record the deed, but have to wait for the county to send the original to the closing company.

So, on Saturday the new contract shows up on the member website under our current member number.  I was very relieved to see it.  Thank goodness.  We bought this, and paid full price, because it was a small HH add on in our UY...having it with it's own member number would have stunk!  So, I am glad that's fixed....BUT...the contract was loaded Saturday and today there are still not the points there (it has how many total points I now own, that is correct...but the points we should have for 2014 and 2015 are not there).  It's been over 48 hours (in March they were loaded w/in hours of contract showing up...all done in 1 day).  I just worry that it's another issue and I'll need to contact them again.  I wonder if she's holding up loading the points until the deed is corrected (4-6 weeks).  Or maybe she wanted me to see the contract was under our current member # and she's still holding out to transfer the points 2 weeks from closing (Wed).  Any thoughts??

Offer made 4/18
sent to ROFR 4/22
Passed ROFR 5/14 (only 3 weeks, so I thought we'd be done a week earlier)
Closed 6/5
Today is 60 days and still counting.


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> I closed 6/11 and still no points....you guys get yours yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



See my long winded post above.


----------



## lchute1158

lovin'fl said:


> Well, I asked closing company NOT to send contract to Disney for transfer and they did it anyway.  I called Disney several times, trying to get member admin (which is nearly impossible now) and kept getting MS (even when I asked them to transfer me to member admin).  Every person I spoke to seemed to think I just wanted immediate access to my points and kept emphasizing that "it takes 2 weeks" (all I wanted was to make sure they put new points under SAME member number as old points).  Finally got member admin person on Friday, who agreed to transfer in to our current member #, but told me to get deed re-recorded so it would not be an issue later on .  But, that person still emphasized that it "takes 2 weeks to do the transfer" and it would be next week, as if I was trying to have access to my points right then (I wasn't ).  I told her that was fine as long as I didn't get a new member number.
> 
> Closing company and broker have not been super helpful in this situation and not super responsive to my e-mails.  Only when Disney e-mailed broker did broker finally respond to me.  We will re-record the deed, but have to wait for the county to send the original to the closing company.
> 
> So, on Saturday the new contract shows up on the member website under our current member number.  I was very relieved to see it.  Thank goodness.  We bought this, and paid full price, because it was a small HH add on in our UY...having it with it's own member number would have stunk!  So, I am glad that's fixed....BUT...the contract was loaded Saturday and today there are still not the points there (it has how many total points I now have, that is correct...but the points we should have for 2014 and 2015 are not there).  It's been over 48 hours (in March they were loaded w/in hours of contract showing up...all done in 1 day).  I just worry that it's another issue and I'll need to contact them again.  I wonder if she's holding up loading the points until the deed is corrected (4-6 weeks).  Or maybe she wanted me to see the contract was under our current member # and she's still holding out to transfer the points 2 weeks from closing (Wed).  Any thoughts??
> 
> Offer made 4/18
> sent to ROFR 4/22
> Passed ROFR 5/14 (only 3 weeks, so I thought we'd be done a week earlier)
> Closed 6/5
> Today is 60 days and still counting.



My little HHI that passed 4/30 still hasn't even closed as the sellers haven't sent in the signed closing docs!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dbs1228

lchute1158 said:


> My little HHI that passed 4/30 still hasn't even closed as the sellers haven't sent in the signed closing docs!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Whats the broker say?  Usually there is a close by date and if does not close by then - well not sure what then  Thats not right!


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> My little HHI that passed 4/30 still hasn't even closed as the sellers haven't sent in the signed closing docs!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



How frustrating!  I think my sellers took awhile to send back their closing docs too, but not as long as yours.  So sorry!!


----------



## lchute1158

lovin'fl said:


> How frustrating!  I think my sellers to awhile to send back their closing docs too, but not as long as yours.  So sorry!!



Yea it is crazy...thanks...hopefully soon...I am not sure what's happening with the points as it was a June uy...so I hope they banked the 2012 points.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## NoleFan

My 2nd member # loaded this weekend but points not loaded yet.


----------



## lchute1158

dbs1228 said:


> Whats the broker say?  Usually there is a close by date and if does not close by then - well not sure what then  Thats not right!



Yea it isn't one of the big three....they didn't have a close by date interestingly enough...they of course want it to close so they can get paid!  It is almost a daily phone call to the sellers to ask what's up....they are from Michigan so not like there's a international issue.   I asked if I could get my money back and any recourse...of course they said no.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mirnmart

Just found out we passed ROFR today!!!  Doing a happy dance!
It was submitted on May 21/13, passed June 17/13
240 points OKW @$62pp, 121 banked points from 2012 and all points going forward, buyer pays closing, split mf with seller. 
Can't wait to start planning our first trip home!


----------



## Dvc CA

lchute1158 said:


> I closed 6/11 and still no points....you guys get yours yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Nope, Nothing yet, I keep checking multiple times per day, and somehow, that doesnt seem to help!


----------



## Sheri in CT

PASSED!!!!  Yay!!!!!

BLT 160 March $94 
160 2012 points and all points forward

Offer submitted 5/23
Offer accepted 5/23
Rec'd contract and returned 5/23
Sent to ROFR 5/23 (how's that for service??? )
Passed 6/17

I used Kin at *********.


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> Yea it isn't one of the big three....they didn't have a close by date interestingly enough...they of course want it to close so they can get paid!  It is almost a daily phone call to the sellers to ask what's up....they are from Michigan so not like there's a international issue.   I asked if I could get my money back and any recourse...*of course they said no.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You can't get your money back?  I would think you could, though mine always have a close by date on the initial contract as well as the closing contract.


----------



## Hettie

Waiting:   Hettie--- AKV 100 (Mar) $73, 30 banked 2012 points, all 2013 points and forward, buyer pays closing and 2013 MFs, submitted 6/14


----------



## lovin'fl

Dvc CA said:


> Nope, Nothing yet, I keep checking multiple times per day, and somehow, that doesnt seem to help!



Me too!


*I updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## lchute1158

Dvc CA said:
			
		

> Nope, Nothing yet, I keep checking multiple times per day, and somehow, that doesnt seem to help!



Ok cool... I only checked three times today


----------



## lovin'fl

lchute1158 said:


> Ok cool... I only checked three times today



I just checked again and still nothing.  It has my total allotment of 225, but doesn't have the '14 and '15 points.  Sigh!  At least it doesn't appear to be another snaffoo, just the mouse working at their own pace.


----------



## agie65

lovin'fl said:


> I just checked again and still nothing.  It has my total allotment of 225, but doesn't have the '14 and '15 points.  Sigh!  At least it doesn't appear to be another snaffoo, just the mouse working at their own pace.



Points needs to be loaded manually on resale contracts, once again Disney takes there sweet time to finish the work. My second contract is showing up for last 3 days without any points.


----------



## Countryrunner262

I closed last week on a contract. I called MS today to ask a simple question. I was not calling to see if points were loaded. She asked for my last name, so I gave it to her. She said your not in the system. I said I figured I wouldn't be, I just wanted to ask a question about actual booking when the time came.  I then told her we bought resale. She then proceeded to say oh....long pause.... It's going to be a couple weeks, you will get a letter in the ail for this. Her tone went from cheery to acting like she was being bothered by me. Gosh, resale or direct, we are still members. :-/


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

agie65 said:


> Points needs to be loaded manually on resale contracts, once again Disney takes there sweet time to finish the work. My second contract is showing up for last 3 days without any points.



I understand that Disney takes their time on this process to deter people from buying resale, but if it brings people to their parks who spend $$$ why not expedite the process? 

Example....I am getting extra points for 2012. I plan on trying to use them in late 2013. If they delay the process and it takes 2 months until I can book anything, I may not be able to go for as long or during the time I planned. I can't bank the points (renting is possible), but if they expedited I would plan a trip now in late 2013 and go and spend my money there for sure.

I'm going to be a member via resale either way (ROFR or not). Only other thing I can think of is that they know another member will fill those spots, so they don't really care.


----------



## lawboy2001

mirnmart said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR today!!!  Doing a happy dance!
> It was submitted on May 21/13, passed June 17/13
> 240 points OKW @$62pp, 121 banked points from 2012 and all points going forward, buyer pays closing, split mf with seller.
> Can't wait to start planning our first trip home!



Congrats on passing ROFR!  And apparently becoming a DVC member?  I'm Ontario as well; looking into DVC resale...


----------



## mom2princess&pirate

Disney Mom Dani said:


> What Broker was this through?



We used Jason Erpelding from the Timeshare Store and our experience as FANTASTIC!! He was so quick to get back to me and respond to emails! I highly recommend him!!

Heidi


----------



## Mil leech

Mil leech said:


> I guess this just means mine is about to get gobbled up by the mouse!
> 
> I am waiting to hear on a 170 point BCV Feb UY contract at $70pp with 20 2013 points!  I went to ROFR on 5/17.



Found out today from Shontell that I passed!


----------



## orlandobuck

BLT February UY
50 Pts @ $110/pt.  Seller pays MF and closing costs


----------



## orlandobuck

mom2princess&pirate said:


> We used Jason Erpelding from the Timeshare Store and our experience as FANTASTIC!! He was so quick to get back to me and respond to emails! I highly recommend him!!
> 
> Heidi


----------



## brelyt

mirnmart said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR today!!!  Doing a happy dance!
> It was submitted on May 21/13, passed June 17/13
> 240 points OKW @$62pp, 121 banked points from 2012 and all points going forward, buyer pays closing, split mf with seller.
> Can't wait to start planning our first trip home!



Congratulations!   This gives me some hope on my OKW offer.


----------



## NoleFan

Mil leech said:


> Found out today from Shontell that I passed!



*Mil leech* I am waiting to hear on a 170 point BCV Feb UY contract at $70pp with 20 2013 points! I went to ROFR on 5/17.

_AWESOME price for BCV !! Congrats!!_


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> Points needs to be loaded manually on resale contracts, once again Disney takes there sweet time to finish the work. My second contract is showing up for last 3 days without any points.



I am also waiting for my points to load. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mil leech

NoleFan said:


> Mil leech I am waiting to hear on a 170 point BCV Feb UY contract at $70pp with 20 2013 points! I went to ROFR on 5/17.
> 
> AWESOME price for BCV !! Congrats!!



This is actually funny. I saw the contract listed for $80pp and I figured I'd start the negotiation at $70pp and end up somewhere around $73 or $74 and I was shocked when they accepted! Then seeing all the BCV being RODRd, I thought the mouse would get me as he has before a few times. So all the newbies stalking this thread, you can bid low and you can pass ROFR, but you have to be willing to gamble. If you have a certain trip already planned in your head and it will break your heart to lose a certain contract, I don't suggest the white knuckle, scraping by approach as it can be stressful. My first ROFR was heartbreaking so I rented points for the trip I had planned in my head and pressed forward.

Funny thing is, I probably would have broken even paying a bit more per point and using my points this year!  I like the thrill of a good deal though, so I got my " fix"!


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated the list on page 162.*

Also, still waiting for my points to load...contract was loaded on Saturday.  Will post when points are finally loaded.


----------



## Missyrose

ImagineerTHAT said:


> I understand that Disney takes their time on this process to deter people from buying resale, but if it brings people to their parks who spend $$$ why not expedite the process?



Because the DVC branch of the company doesn't get credit for the $$$ you spend at the parks. DVC's only income on the company's bottom line is through direct sales. As long as the MFs on those 2012 points are paid for, Disney probably doesn't care if they ever get used. 

Disney's best marketing tool for direct sales used to be the quickness and ease of buying through Disney. But with wait lists for all the sold-out resorts now taking as long, if not longer, to come through, Disney has clearly decided to drag out the resale buying process a little more to compensate. And the current crop of resale buyers are not being helped by the huge influx of VGF contracts, a wave that is sure to only get worse once sales open to the public tomorrow.


----------



## NoleFan

Mil leech said:


> This is actually funny. I saw the contract listed for $80pp and I figured I'd start the negotiation at $70pp and end up somewhere around $73 or $74 and I was shocked when they accepted!
> 
> Funny thing is, I probably would have broken even paying a bit more per point and using my points this year!  I like the thrill of a good deal though, so I got my " fix"!



Nice job!! A good deal on a contract you will enjoy- enjoy those points. Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## lorie13

Mil leech said:


> So all the newbies stalking this thread, you can bid low and you can pass ROFR, but you have to be willing to gamble.



The key word is "gamble". I bid on a contract asking $10 lower than their asking price. They flatly refused with out a counter offer. They then accepted an offer $5 lower than their list a day later. I was planning on bidding low and going up too, but the opportunity did not arrive. So it is all a "gamble" and you never know what sellers will or will not accept.


----------



## lovin'fl

Just checked and my points are loaded  

So any of you who had contracts loaded over the weekend...your points should be there today.  

So, my contract too 61 days from offer to access to points (letter should arrive in a week-10 days, so if you add that, it could be 71 days)...and ROFR only took 3 weeks.  So, not super happy with the process this time around.


----------



## Sheri in CT

lovin'fl said:


> Just checked and my points are loaded
> 
> So any of you who had contracts loaded over the weekend...your points should be there today.
> 
> So, my contract too 61 days from offer to access to points (letter should arrive in a week-10 days, so if you add that, it could be 71 days)...and ROFR only took 3 weeks.  So, not super happy with the process this time around.



Do you have the wait for the letter to use the points or can you book now?  I just passed yesterday so I'm trying to determine when I'll be able to book a trip.


----------



## Missyrose

lovin'fl said:


> Just checked and my points are loaded
> 
> So any of you who had contracts loaded over the weekend...your points should be there today.
> 
> So, my contract too 61 days from offer to access to points (letter should arrive in a week-10 days, so if you add that, it could be 71 days)...and ROFR only took 3 weeks.  So, not super happy with the process this time around.



You're not happy with a 61-day process? Why? 



Sheri in CT said:


> Do you have the wait for the letter to use the points or can you book now?  I just passed yesterday so I'm trying to determine when I'll be able to book a trip.



If you are already a member, the points will load into your account and you can use them as soon as they're loaded. If you're a new member, you'll likely have to wait until you get the letter because Disney isn't being very forthcoming with membership numbers over the phone anymore.


----------



## arachnib

What county auditor is over WDW? Orange or Oceolea? Can someone give me the link to the auditor so I can see when the deed is recorded? thanks!


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

arachnib said:


> What county auditor is over WDW? Orange or Oceolea? Can someone give me the link to the auditor so I can see when the deed is recorded? thanks!



or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp

Search for your name as the grantee and either Disney or whoever you bought from as the grantor.


----------



## nabi

ImagineerTHAT said:


> or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp



there's someone with my exact name in Orange County that has a lot of legal issues! EEK!!


----------



## Dvc CA

lchute1158 said:


> Ok cool... I only checked three times today



My contract is finally showing up today.  No points yet, but from others posts, I assume I will have them by the end of the week.


----------



## NoleFan

lovin'fl said:


> Just checked and my points are loaded
> 
> So any of you who had contracts loaded over the weekend...your points should be there today.



Woot, woot!! Mine loaded, too!!! Time to plan some more vacations!!


----------



## arachnib

Cool! We've been owners since last Thursday! I'd been searching the auditors website. Thanks for the help. Now for the paper in the mail! 

And I have someone with my first and last name, right down to the same middle initial.



ImagineerTHAT said:


> or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> 
> Search for your name as the grantee and either Disney or whoever you bought from as the grantor.


----------



## lovin'fl

Missyrose said:


> You're not happy with a 61-day process? Why?



Well, it's not really the 61 day process I am not happy with, just this whole process for this contract (the 6th one we've gone to ROFR on...it ranks 5th out of all for smoothness/ease/timeliness/deal= process...6th was the Fidelity contract that got cancelled 8 days into ROFR...1st was probably my March AKV add on and 2nd was with the same broker, our OKW initial purchase in 2006...3rd and 4th were at the same time and from the same sellers with TTS-no qualms with them, just not as friendly and willing to negotiate as my 1st-2nd broker).  So, this last one was just not as smooth as my others (way too much e-mailing for me and lots of non-responsiveness, especially once it closed and I noticed the deed snaffoo).  And we paid asking price for this contract (an only time for us out of the 6 contracts we've gone to ROFR on).  I think I'm down to 2 brokers that I'll use in the future.


----------



## blessed2BaMama

We PASSED!!! Yesterday, Monday June 17, got our email from Sharon with Fidelity that we passed ROFR !

200 pts AKV, Sept UY, 200 pts banked from 2012, all 2013 and forward, $66.25 per point, submitted for ROFR May 22


----------



## arachnib

Thanks for promptly updating page 162, lovin'fl! You are so good!  Thanks much!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

blessed2BaMama said:


> We PASSED!!! Yesterday, Monday June 17, got our email from Sharon with Fidelity that we passed ROFR !
> 
> 200 pts AKV, Sept UY, 200 pts banked from 2012, all 2013 and forward, $66.25 per point, submitted for ROFR May 22



Fantastic deal!  Congrats!


----------



## Galun

My SSR just completed transfer. Offer accepted on 4/23 so about 56 days from start to finish.  Not bad.


----------



## PCMama

I was afraid to post because I still can't believe its real but I passed ROFR!!

VGC-2 110 point contracts June use year. 51 2012 points all 2013 points forward. $108 ppt. Buyer pay maintenance and closing. Sub 5/24 passed 6/17. TTS.


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> Thanks for promptly updating page 162, lovin'fl! You are so good!  Thanks much!!!



Awwww...thanks!  You're welcome!!!


----------



## disneysled

Booked my first reservation for our next two trips today!! I had to finagle around MS by sending in a request to add a password to my account but it worked and I was able to get my membership number before I received my number in the mail (probably will come by the end of the week.) We closed on 5/30. 

I booked a OKW Grand Villa for 4 nights in November for my daughters 21st Birthday! NEVER thought I'd be able to get that. And then 2 nights before our cruise in January at AKV and 1 night at BLT upon our return! I was worried about availability but it has worked out perfectly!! Couldn't be happier  

Total time from offer to booking (with a little cheating) 64 Days!


----------



## bkoehl

Kidanifan08 said:


> What is the explanation for the 45 days between ROFR and closing?  That seems a little atypical.



Sellers were in England and had some problems finding a notary.  At least that is what we were told.  It took them a while to get them turned in.


----------



## Bobby Pic

blessed2BaMama said:


> We PASSED!!! Yesterday, Monday June 17, got our email from Sharon with Fidelity that we passed ROFR !
> 
> 200 pts AKV, Sept UY, 200 pts banked from 2012, all 2013 and forward, $66.25 per point, submitted for ROFR May 22



Congrats on a great contract.  My 175pt AKV loaded contract closed last Friday and showed up on the Register of Deeds website today.  I also worked with Sharon at Fidelity and was very pleased with her.  Just a word of caution; you are at the mercy of the seller to return their documents and in my case that turned into a 23 day ordeal.  Hopefully your seller will be as anxious to get their money as you are to get points loaded.  One think to look at is the date the contract was created and as I understand it, if either party does not fulfill their part of the contract  in 60 days, they are in default and responsible for commission. Good luck and congrats again on a terrific contract.


----------



## Kidanifan08

bkoehl said:


> Sellers were in England and had some problems finding a notary.  At least that is what we were told.  It took them a while to get them turned in.



Ahhhhh, that makes some sense.  We are in the midst of a closing, but our sellers are here in the US.  Your timeline made me a little nervous.


----------



## Mil leech

arachnib said:


> Cool! We've been owners since last Thursday! I'd been searching the auditors website. Thanks for the help. Now for the paper in the mail!
> 
> And I have someone with my first and last name, right down to the same middle initial.



I am in the midst of closing. How long after returning your documents was it on the comptrollers website? How long from being on the website until you got your membership number?


----------



## Countryrunner262

Mil leech said:


> I am in the midst of closing. How long after returning your documents was it on the comptrollers website? How long from being on the website until you got your membership number?



We closed 6/12. I called yesterday, 6/19, and Disney does not have us in the system yet. I was told it could be 2-3 weeks after closing to get in the system and be mailed your membership number.


----------



## EllieBride

I'm so excited!  I found out that we passed ROFR and closing documents should be delivered today.  Here are the details...

BCV 150 points, April UY, @ $80 per point
88 points coming for 2013, and all 150 points coming for 2014
I'm paying closing, plus MF for the 88 points I'm getting for this year

Offer made and accepted on May 22.
Contract signed and returned on May 23.
Offer forwarded to Disney for ROFR on May 23.
Received notice that it passed on June 17 (3.5 weeks)

FYI... this contract was listed with The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title is handling the closing.  Very pleased so far with both of them.


----------



## lovin'fl

Mil leech said:


> I am in the midst of closing. How long after returning your documents was it on the comptrollers website? How long from being on the website until you got your membership number?


EDITED

When we closed in March on AKV points (an add on to our 75 HH Aug UY), ROFR took 29 days, then it took 7 days to get closing docs and we sent them back same day, then it took 9 days to close from the time we sent back out docs, then another 10 days until points were accessible and then a week later the letter arrived by mail (with member number, which we already knew)....26 days from passing ROFR until we had points in online member account. 

This latest HH contract (also Aug UY) ROFR took only 22 days, then it took 10 days to get closing docs and we sent them back that same day, then it took 12 days to close from the day we sent back our docs, then another 13 days until points were accessible...which was just yesterday (so waiting on letter, which we don't really need)....35 days from passing ROFR until we had points in online member account.


----------



## Galun

Mil leech said:


> I am in the midst of closing. How long after returning your documents was it on the comptrollers website? How long from being on the website until you got your membership number?



The closing company needs to receive documents from both parties before they can record the deed and we suffered a few days of delay because the seller was international.  It took 10 days for the deed to show up on the comptroller website.

After that, it was only 7 actual days before Disney transferred the ownership (was told to expect 10 - 14 business days).


----------



## dbs1228

EllieBride said:


> I'm so excited!  I found out that we passed ROFR and closing documents should be delivered today.  Here are the details...
> 
> BCV 150 points, April UY, @ $80 per point
> 88 points coming for 2013, and all 150 points coming for 2014
> I'm paying closing, plus MF for the 88 points I'm getting for this year
> 
> Offer made and accepted on May 22.
> Contract signed and returned on May 23.
> Offer forwarded to Disney for ROFR on May 23.
> Received notice that it passed on June 17 (3.5 weeks)
> 
> FYI... this contract was listed with The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title is handling the closing.  Very pleased so far with both of them.



Congratulations!! 

 I should have been a week behind you for BWV but there was a fax snafu and then sellers went on a cruise and did not realize docs did not go through so now we have 2 more long weeks to go!


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> I am also waiting for my points to load. Keep us posted.



Got my point yesterday, contract was loaded Friday. So takes 2-3 working days to get the point, I guess.


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> Got my point yesterday, contract was loaded Friday. So takes 2-3 working days to get the point, I guess.



Awesome!! Our points loaded, too. So, I have to ask, with all these points where are you going to stay first??


----------



## agie65

NoleFan said:


> Awesome!! Our points loaded, too. So, I have to ask, with all these points where are you going to stay first??



First choice is AKL savanna view, two bedroom villa, so I don't need to share with kids.


----------



## NoleFan

agie65 said:


> First choice is AKL savanna view, two bedroom villa, so I don't need to share with kids.



We have friends who love AKL especially the savanna views. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sheri in CT

EllieBride said:


> I'm so excited!  I found out that we passed ROFR *and closing documents should be delivered today*.  Here are the details...
> 
> BCV 150 points, April UY, @ $80 per point
> 88 points coming for 2013, and all 150 points coming for 2014
> I'm paying closing, plus MF for the 88 points I'm getting for this year
> 
> Offer made and accepted on May 22.
> Contract signed and returned on May 23.
> Offer forwarded to Disney for ROFR on May 23.
> Received notice that it passed on June 17 (3.5 weeks)
> 
> FYI... this contract was listed with The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title is handling the closing.  Very pleased so far with both of them.



Really???  I also passed on 6/17, but was told it would take 7-10 to hear from Disney?


----------



## lorie13

agie65 said:


> First choice is AKL savanna view, two bedroom villa, so I don't need to share with kids.



AKV Savanna views rooms are my favorite. Warm rich decor, elevated king bed, massive shower and of course the giraffes that feed outside your balcony at night.


----------



## EllieBride

Sheri in CT said:


> Really???  I also passed on 6/17, but was told it would take 7-10 to hear from Disney?



What I thought (hoped) were closing documents actually turned out to be a deed for another property that I refinanced nearly a year ago.  It was a totally random coincidence that this was delivered out of the blue today.  When I got the tracking email from UPS and saw it was from a title company, I got excited.  Oops!


----------



## Missyrose

Sheri in CT said:


> Really???  I also passed on 6/17, but was told it would take 7-10 to hear from Disney?



If you're using Fidelity, they don't get the estoppels from Disney until after Disney waives ROFR. So that causes a slight delay with closing docs.


----------



## annmarieda

lovin'fl said:


> EDITED
> 
> When we closed in March on AKV points (an add on to our 75 HH Aug UY), ROFR took 29 days, then it took 7 days to get closing docs and we sent them back same day, then it took 9 days to close from the time we sent back out docs, then another 10 days until points were accessible and then a week later the letter arrived by mail (with member number, which we already knew)...*.26 days from passing ROFR until we had points in online member account. *
> 
> This latest HH contract (also Aug UY) ROFR took only 22 days, then it took 10 days to get closing docs and we sent them back that same day, then it took 12 days to close from the day we sent back our docs, then another 13 days until points were accessible...which was just yesterday (so waiting on letter, which we don't really need)....*35 days from passing ROFR until we had points in online member account.*



I really appreciate you sharing this.  Tomorrow is the 4 week mark since we passed ROFR.  It kinda feels a tad unreal to me at this point... as if we waved good bye to money and that was the end of the transaction. (like nothing more will come of this) I know that isn't the case.  I am sure that somewhere our purchase is being recorded and wheels are turning.  I guess I just have to be patient.  Seeing that you were all set at 26 and 35 days... makes me hope that something is actually going on with our purchase and that sooner rather than later I will have a member account and points to play with.


----------



## lovin'fl

annmarieda said:


> I really appreciate you sharing this.  Tomorrow is the 4 week mark since we passed ROFR.  It kinda feels a tad unreal to me at this point... as if we waved good bye to money and that was the end of the transaction. (like nothing more will come of this) I know that isn't the case.  I am sure that somewhere our purchase is being recorded and wheels are turning.  I guess I just have to be patient.  Seeing that you were all set at 26 and 35 days... makes me hope that something is actually going on with our purchase and that sooner rather than later I will have a member account and points to play with.



I know the feeling.  When my last one closed, and I noticed the deed snafu, it seemed like the deal was done (money was paid and docs were signed) and it was like crickets until I saw the deed was recorded and I saw the contract load and then the points. You may have another week or so until you get your member number letter.  I hope it's soon for you .


----------



## annmarieda

lovin'fl said:


> I know the feeling.  When my last one closed, and I noticed the deed snafu, it seemed like the deal was done (money was paid and docs were signed) and it was like crickets until I saw the deed was recorded and I saw the contract load and then the points. You may have another week or so until you get your member number letter.  I hope it's soon for you .



That is a good way to put it- crickets.  I don't think we are actually through closing though... Sent in funds and signed docs last week... But that was the last I heard anything.  I hope you are right and we have just a week or so... But for some reason I have this feeling it will be some time in mid July or so... If not the end.  I hope I am wrong.....


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> That is a good way to put it- crickets.  I don't think we are actually through closing though... Sent in funds and signed docs last week... But that was the last I heard anything.  I hope you are right and we have just a week or so... But for some reason I have this feeling it will be some time in mid July or so... If not the end.  I hope I am wrong.....



Did not yours was a foreign seller? I am going thru in one of my contract, seller is Canadian and now they have to find a US notary to notarize the deed, until closing company receives the docs, I just have to wait.


----------



## amypetecar

lville23 said:


> lville23 --- 105 BLT (Dec), $87, 66 '12 pts (banked) and all forward, buyer pays 2013 mf and closing (sub 5/23)
> 
> Just heard from broker that we passed Disney's ROFR.



That sounds like you got an amazing deal!


----------



## dvc lover 1970

WOW BLT at 87.00 per point!!  You got an awesome deal, Congratulations!  Just curious, is there a trend as to what date the contract goes through ROFR?  I was going to look back on page 162 to see if contracts were waved more on a given date and refused more on a given date.
Just curious


----------



## lovin'fl

dvc lover 1970 said:


> WOW BLT at 87.00 per point!!  You got an awesome deal, Congratulations!  Just curious, is there a trend as to what date the contract goes through ROFR?  I was going to look back on page 162 to see if contracts were waved more on a given date and refused more on a given date.
> Just curious



They tend to be ROFRd early in the process (so at 2 or 3 weeks) but not always.  And they pass, usually, around day 26-30 but sometimes sooner (not often).  Brokers tend to notify of passing on Tue (though sometimes Mon and Wed).


----------



## lovin'fl

NoleFan said:


> Awesome!! Our points loaded, too. So, I have to ask, with all these points where are you going to stay first??



When did your BCV pass?  Congrats!


----------



## dbs1228

lovin'fl said:


> They tend to be ROFRd early in the process (so at 2 or 3 weeks) but not always.  And they pass, usually, around day 26-30 but sometimes sooner (not often).  Brokers tend to notify of passing on Tue (though sometimes Mon and Wed).



Is there anyway to get a hold of the OP of this thread to somehow have you now update on page 1?  I know it used to be Donald1 who did it for years and then Mac took it over and is able to update page 1 just curious?


----------



## lville23

Historically, I have always heard back on the Tuesday before day 30.  On the last BLT I heard back on the Monday before day 30.  Thus, this time I heard back on day 25.  My deal on the BLT contract was all about timing.  I was talking to the broker about an OKW contract I had closing with them when the broker told me they just posted this "smaller" BLT contract listed at $90 a pt.  I made an offer of $85, and received a counter offer at $87 maybe thirty mins later.  It was all timing.


----------



## StaciMay

Well, back to the drawing board for me.  Disney took my BLT contract :-(

BLT 160 Aug UY 126 "13 points and all forward $80pp


----------



## NoleFan

lovin'fl said:


> When did your BCV pass?  Congrats!



Thanks, we passed on May 21


----------



## dbs1228

StaciMay said:


> Well, back to the drawing board for me.  Disney took my BLT contract :-(
> 
> BLT 160 Aug UY 126 "13 points and all forward $80pp



Sorry to hear that !  What a great contract - I guess too great!  Who had that one listed?  I want to eventually add on to our BLT and will only consider Aug UY to keep it simple!


----------



## StaciMay

dbs1228 said:


> Sorry to hear that !  What a great contract - I guess too great!  Who had that one listed?  I want to eventually add on to our BLT and will only consider Aug UY to keep it simple!



Fidelity.  Yep it was TOO good of a deal.  Sharon said Disney must have really wanted it as they only took 18 days to ROFR it :-( Original asking price was like $125 per point and I offered $80 per point to get negotiations started expecting to have to go up, but the seller took my first offer.


----------



## annmarieda

agie65 said:


> Did not yours was a foreign seller? I am going thru in one of my contract, seller is Canadian and now they have to find a US notary to notarize the deed, until closing company receives the docs, I just have to wait.



Yup, seller was not a us citizen.  Now... if that means they live else where... I don't know.  

Just an update... we did hear that our purchase is almost complete.  What exactly that means?  Not sure???   In the email I received from fidelity, it mentioned "Disney has been notified of your new ownership. this will take 2-4 weeks for Disney to enter your info into their system. On the day the transfer is done in the system, Disney will mail you a letter that provides you with your membership number."  

Looks like we are getting closer.    Another 4 weeks though would put it near the end of July... like I suspected..and roughly 3 months from start to finish.


----------



## dmunsil

annmarieda said:


> In the email I received from fidelity, it mentioned "Disney has been notified of your new ownership.



That means you closed! Congratulations! In fact, it will probably take a bit less time than they're predicting. They just want to under-promise.

We closed 6/4, was in the system 6/11, got our number (via some wheedling) over the phone on 6/12, and got the mail from Disney with our member number on 6/15. That's about the fastest I've ever heard of it going, though.

I think there aren't too many Washington State DVC members; we're about as far as you can get from Florida while still being in the lower 48.


----------



## Countryrunner262

dmunsil said:


> That means you closed! Congratulations! In fact, it will probably take a bit less time than they're predicting. They just want to under-promise.
> 
> We closed 6/4, was in the system 6/11, got our number (via some wheedling) over the phone on 6/12, and got the mail from Disney with our member number on 6/15. That's about the fastest I've ever heard of it going, though.
> 
> I think there aren't too many Washington State DVC members; we're about as far as you can get from Florida while still being in the lower 48.



Wow, that was fast!  Congrats!  We closed 6/12, but are still not in the system. They said it could be 14-28 days.


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> Yup, seller was not a us citizen.  Now... if that means they live else where... I don't know.
> 
> Just an update... we did hear that our purchase is almost complete.  What exactly that means?  Not sure???   In the email I received from fidelity, it mentioned "Disney has been notified of your new ownership. this will take 2-4 weeks for Disney to enter your info into their system. On the day the transfer is done in the system, Disney will mail you a letter that provides you with your membership number."
> 
> Looks like we are getting closer.    Another 4 weeks though would put it near the end of July... like I suspected..and roughly 3 months from start to finish.



Even if you close does not mean you will be in disney system soon. I closed in one contract on 06/05 disney did not even had that contract as of yesterday for transfer of ownership, I called member administration to confirm that. Another contract that closed on 06/12 I can not even see on county web site, means did not even filed for deed recording. Dealing with FAT is like you banging your head on stone, left several phone and emal messages to get an update on status of all closings, no answer. Taking all the air out of some of my good deals. On the other hand, all *** closings, I have all the points and most are gone.


----------



## MickeyT

Has the list updates been stopped? Can't find any updates.....

Am I missing it?


----------



## StaciMay

MickeyT said:


> Has the list updates been stopped? Can't find any updates.....
> 
> Am I missing it?



They are on page 162.


----------



## kapicka

Hi. Wanted to update info for your list.

On this one:
Kapicka-160 VGC (??), $88, all '13 & 14 pts (sub 4/?) 
I actually put in for purchase at $98 b/c I thought $88 had no chance. Disney came in and purchased at $98   

I wanted some points though (new to DVC and need at least a weekend!) so I purchased 25 points (w/ 25 banked points) Sept use year at $120 per point which disney let me have (at that price per point they better, right!?) It was done in September.


----------



## RoboBear

Wanted to let you know I passed ROFR on a 200 pt BCV contract this week.  $75 per point all 2013 and 2014 points.


----------



## Timeflys4us

RoboBear said:


> Wanted to let you know I passed ROFR on a 200 pt BCV contract this week.  $75 per point all 2013 and 2014 points.



What was your Use Year?


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Congrats on bcv contract.  
I am still waiting on my bcv april u/y.  what was your u/y


----------



## RoboBear

Sorry, December uy


----------



## MickeyT

StaciMay said:


> They are on page 162.



Thank you *StaciMay*!!!

Here's mine.....
Might could have negotiated a better deal but it fit us perfect so I went for it.

AKL
160 points. December use year. 79 points banked from '11-all 2012 and 2013 points.$76 point. Closing and MF paid buy buyer.

Submitted for ROFR on 6/14.


----------



## arachnib

Hey Lovin'fl -

I got my letter in the mail today, (6/22) with my magic number for my BWV 350' June, DVC membership. Now what? They gave me a toll free number, but is there a website I can join? Need some instruction while I await the Vacation Planner.


----------



## annmarieda

dmunsil said:


> That means you closed! Congratulations! In fact, it will probably take a bit less time than they're predicting. They just want to under-promise.
> 
> We closed 6/4, was in the system 6/11, got our number (via some wheedling) over the phone on 6/12, and got the mail from Disney with our member number on 6/15. That's about the fastest I've ever heard of it going, though.
> 
> I think there aren't too many Washington State DVC members; we're about as far as you can get from Florida while still being in the lower 48.



Even if the deed has not yet been recorded?  At least... I don't think it has.  I check the site...and nothing is showing yet.

I sure do hope it happens sooner rather than later.  I want to book our January trip.   Won't be long until we are at the 180 day mark.... I want to make sure to get a couple ADRS...

Good to see another washingtonian 



Countryrunner262 said:


> Wow, that was fast!  Congrats!  We closed 6/12, but are still not in the system. They said it could be 14-28 days.



I hope it happens soon for you!  



agie65 said:


> Even if you close does not mean you will be in disney system soon. I closed in one contract on 06/05 disney did not even had that contract as of yesterday for transfer of ownership, I called member administration to confirm that. Another contract that closed on 06/12 I can not even see on county web site, means did not even filed for deed recording. Dealing with FAT is like you banging your head on stone, left several phone and emal messages to get an update on status of all closings, no answer. Taking all the air out of some of my good deals. On the other hand, all *** closings, I have all the points and most are gone.



I don't see mine on the county site either...which means it has not been filed yet?  That is what I thought.  If that has yet to take place I imagine then that I still have some time after that to wait for Disney


----------



## agie65

arachnib said:


> Hey Lovin'fl -
> 
> I got my letter in the mail today, (6/22) with my magic number for my BWV 350' June, DVC membership. Now what? They gave me a toll free number, but is there a website I can join? Need some instruction while I await the Vacation Planner.



You can call that too free # and Choose option one for member services. They will give you club I'd and activation code, should be able to access your pts today. Welcome home.


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> Even if the deed has not yet been recorded?  At least... I don't think it has.  I check the site...and nothing is showing yet.
> 
> I sure do hope it happens sooner rather than later.  I want to book our January trip.   Won't be long until we are at the 180 day mark.... I want to make sure to get a couple ADRS...
> 
> Good to see another washingtonian
> 
> I hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> I don't see mine on the county site either...which means it has not been filed yet?  That is what I thought.  If that has yet to take place I imagine then that I still have some time after that to wait for Disney



Disney will need recorded deed for transfer of ownership, if closing company has not done that yet, it will take 2-3 weeks after they send complete papers to disney before your account gets created.


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated the list on page 162.*

As far as getting my list on the 1st page...maybe mac tlc could take it back over (I didn't mean to take over his thread  ).  Or I could start a new thread and cut and paste the list on the 1st page if mac is ok with that.


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> Hey Lovin'fl -
> 
> I got my letter in the mail today, (6/22) with my magic number for my BWV 350' June, DVC membership. Now what? They gave me a toll free number, but is there a website I can join? Need some instruction while I await the Vacation Planner.



Yay!  I got my letter this weekend too (though didn't need it).  Congrats!  Did you call the # and get your online info?


----------



## dbs1228

lovin'fl said:


> *I updated the list on page 162.*
> 
> As far as getting my list on the 1st page...maybe mac tlc could take it back over (I didn't mean to take over his thread  ).  Or I could start a new thread and cut and paste the list on the 1st page if mac is ok with that.



Again thank you for keeping this up - it is a great tool and is nice to come here when waiting to see if you pass!


----------



## lchute1158

Got my contract showing up today but no points....so 12 days after closing for me.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MickeyT

lovin'fl said:


> *I updated the list on page 162.*
> 
> As far as getting my list on the 1st page...maybe mac tlc could take it back over (I didn't mean to take over his thread  ).  Or I could start a new thread and cut and paste the list on the 1st page if mac is ok with that.



Thanks for keeping the list up to date *lovin'fl.*
 I couldn't find the update and did a post search on mac tic. I could not find a post since 4/27 by mac. Hoping everything is OK with mac....

Once again. Thanks for the hard work. It is very beneficial.


----------



## brelyt

brelyt said:


> Wanted to add our purchase to this thread.  OKW 230 points, February use year, $65 pp, 230 banked points from 2012, all 2013 forward, buyer pays closing and MF.  Sent to Disney on 5/30.  Let the wait begin.



Hoping we find out this week!


----------



## lchute1158

lchute1158 said:
			
		

> Got my contract showing up today but no points....so 12 days after closing for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Points loaded.   12 days from closing.


----------



## twoboysmom26

Just got the word - we passed ROFR! BLT, 200 pts., Feb UY, all points from 2014. $95pp, buyer pays closing, $0 MF for 2013. Sent to Disney on 6/1, heard 6/24.


----------



## jaberwock

We passed a few weeks ago for an add-on. 100 points SSR $58 pp split all fees June uy
all 2013 and 2014 points. My question is this we sent paperwork and payment out over a week ago  and nothing yet from the sellers. Is that normal?


----------



## Ggatorgirl

Just passed ROFR.

BCV 72 pts, March UY, $81 pp (listed at $85), 2014 points forward, buyer pays closing. Submitted on 6/3.

Probably a little high, but the number of points was right and UY matched our other 2 contracts.


----------



## rusafee1183

Congrats to all who passed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DVC Mike

Ggatorgirl said:


> Just passed ROFR.
> 
> BCV 72 pts, March UY, $81 pp (listed at $85), 2014 points forward, buyer pays closing. Submitted on 6/3.
> 
> Probably a little high, but the number of points was right and UY matched our other 2 contracts.




Congrats!


----------



## lovin'fl

jaberwock said:


> We passed a few weeks ago for an add-on. 100 points SSR $58 pp split all fees June uy
> all 2013 and 2014 points. My question is this we sent paperwork and payment out over a week ago  and nothing yet from the sellers. Is that normal?



Sometimes, yes.  Mine took a week or 2 to get papers back in on my last one.  Some sellers just aren't in any rush to get their money .  And they have to get docs notarized too.  I hope it happens soon for you as I know the last bit (after passing ROFR) is soooo frustrating with the waiting.


----------



## Bobby Pic

jaberwock said:


> We passed a few weeks ago for an add-on. 100 points SSR $58 pp split all fees June uy
> all 2013 and 2014 points. My question is this we sent paperwork and payment out over a week ago  and nothing yet from the sellers. Is that normal?



I wouldn't get to alarmed.  I closed on a contract recently in which I sent my paperwork in two days after receiving and waited 3 weeks for the sellers papers to arrive.  You never know the circumstances with the seller.  I just want to reassure you because I was very impatient and probably drove the closing agent and the real estate agent nuts.  In the end it all worked out great and I am a very happy owner and I did a lot of worrying over nothing. Good luck and hopefully you don't have to wait 3 weeks, but even so it will be worth it.


----------



## brelyt

Found out today that we passed! OKW 230 points, February use year, $65 pp, 230 banked points from 2012, all 2013 forward, buyer pays closing and MF. Sent to Disney on 5/30.


----------



## Moniqu17

Just got word that we passed today!! 

160 BLT (Feb), $90, all '13 pts and forward, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30) 

And thanks lovin'fl for keeping the list updated!!


----------



## kedkin

Passed today. I was expecting to pass but still was great to get the e-mail. AKV, 200 points, dec UY, $67 a point. Submitted 5/31.


----------



## lovin'fl

You guys are welcome!!  I don't mind updating since I am on these boards so much anyway.  Congrats to all those who passed today!!!

*I updated the list on page 162.*


----------



## jimmytammy

With all the ROFR coming back the last couple days, hoping we hear soon too. TSS submitted ours to DVC on June 5. Congrats to all who passed ROFR!!


----------



## scott2997

Passed ROFR!

BLT 210 pts, Feb UY, $90 a pt.  147 pts - 2013, all going forward.  Seller pays 2013 MF and half of closing.  Buyer pays half of closing and Admin Fee.

Submitted to Disney on 5/24 - received first email on 6/17 and a followup email on 6/21, one from Sharon (Fidelity) and the last one from the Contracts department.

Still waiting on Closing Docs.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Congrats to all who passed! 

For those who passed in March/April... has anyone received their ID cards yet?  I know they send them out in batches...just curious if anyone has received theirs yet.


----------



## NoleFan

Hunclemarco said:


> Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> For those who passed in March/April... has anyone received their ID cards yet?  I know they send them out in batches...just curious if anyone has received theirs yet.



Passed end of April, closed in early May on our 1st contract. Got our card & member book soon after we got our letter with member #.


----------



## Hunclemarco

NoleFan said:


> Passed end of April, closed in early May on our 1st contract. Got our card & member book soon after we got our letter with member #.



That's good to hear  ....we closed May 1, however we haven't received our cards yet.  We did get our letter with the member number May 18...that's it.  Still remaining hopeful that we'll get the cards and other information soon.


----------



## automaticsoap

Hunclemarco said:
			
		

> Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> For those who passed in March/April... has anyone received their ID cards yet?  I know they send them out in batches...just curious if anyone has received theirs yet.



I closed in mid-April, received my member number on May 2, and received my membership card about 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## guppy1013

Waiting to hear...submitted to Disney 6/13.....waiting.....waiting.....


----------



## LOUTED76

My Dec BLT 100 point contract for $105/pt went to Disney for ROFR on 6/20. I hope it passes.


----------



## rusafee1183

It seems like we are hearing people getting more and more good news. Maybe the crazy ROFR kick has passed!


----------



## rackle

guppy1013 said:


> Waiting to hear...submitted to Disney 6/13.....waiting.....waiting.....



I feel your pain.  Ours went on 6/15 and I know it usually takes about 30 days but that feels like an eternity when you're so excited for something.


----------



## Bobby Pic

Hunclemarco said:


> Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> For those who passed in March/April... has anyone received their ID cards yet?  I know they send them out in batches...just curious if anyone has received theirs yet.



I passed in May and my contract was sent to Disney 10 days ago.  I called MS today and they gave me my new member ID over the phone.  I then booked my first stay at AKV for next May.  One tip I was given that may be of help was to have the previous contract # and the name of the previous owner.  They couldn't find me in the system and I ask if that would help.  They said let's try and with that information she found I was in their system.  I will also add, that for all the stories I have read about getting rude treatment when they found out I bought resale was absolutely not the case for me.  The folks with MS could not have been more helpful and polite.  Thanks again to all who helped me along this journey.  90 days from offer to member ID.


----------



## quandrea

ROFR waived June 25. 160 akl Pts. 75 banked 2012 points, 160 2013 all points fwd. $60 per point. Buyer pays admin and maintenance. Seller pays closing. Submitted for ROFR may 30. Fidelity.


----------



## agie65

Hunclemarco said:


> That's good to hear  ....we closed May 1, however we haven't received our cards yet.  We did get our letter with the member number May 18...that's it.  Still remaining hopeful that we'll get the cards and other information soon.



I will call member administration, it should not take more then 2-3 weeks after you get letter, mine came in approx in 10 days after letter.


----------



## kedkin

quandrea said:


> ROFR waived June 25. 160 akl Pts. 75 banked 2012 points, 160 2013 all points fwd. $60 per point. Buyer pays admin and maintenance. Seller pays closing. Submitted for ROFR may 30. Fidelity.



That's a good price, congrats!


----------



## dvc lover 1970

I am still waiting on bcv 100 points april use year, submitted on 5/24.  Just waiting...


----------



## Bobby Pic

quandrea said:


> ROFR waived June 25. 160 akl Pts. 75 banked 2012 points, 160 2013 all points fwd. $60 per point. Buyer pays admin and maintenance. Seller pays closing. Submitted for ROFR may 30. Fidelity.



Congrats on a great contract.  That is one of the better buys I have seen over the past few months.  I recently bought 175 pts at AKV and I got a great buy, but I must say, I think overall yours was better than mine.


----------



## lovin'fl

*I updated the list on page 162.*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=162
I try to post this on each page of this thread so new folks popping in can see where the updated list is.


----------



## Hunclemarco

lovin'fl said:


> *I updated the list on page 162.*
> I try to post this on each page of this thread so new folks popping in can see where the updated list is.



Perhaps a link in your post to page 162 would be helpful...just a suggestion. 
Again, thank you for your continued help!


----------



## lovin'fl

Hunclemarco said:


> Perhaps a link in your post to page 162 would be helpful...just a suggestion.
> Again, thank you for your continued help!



Oh...good idea!  Thanks!


----------



## Hunclemarco

lovin'fl said:


> Oh...good idea!  Thanks!



Another thought...if you'll always be referring to page 162, you can add the link to your signature.


----------



## lovin'fl

Hunclemarco said:


> Another thought...if you'll always be referring to page 162, you can add the link to your signature.



 I have no signature or PM ability for a while...I was once a naughty DISer.


----------



## dbs1228

lovin'fl said:


> I have no signature or PM ability for a while...I was once a naughty DISer.



  That just struck me as very funny - not sure why!


----------



## dbs1228

dvc lover 1970 said:


> I am still waiting on bcv 100 points april use year, submitted on 5/24.  Just waiting...



I would call the broker if it was truly submitted on 5/24 - I did the same thing but it was day 29 was told no they had not heard and a few seconds later the response was "oh yea I do see yours got taken"  not sure how long it was sitting but I am guessing a few days by her response!  Good luck


----------



## dvc lover 1970

Congrats to all who passed!  

in response to bcv 100 point I did call my broker... they have not heard yet either.


----------



## dbs1228

dvc lover 1970 said:


> Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> in response to bcv 100 point I did call my broker... they have not heard yet either.



 Hang in there it should be soon!


----------



## rojen

SSR (JUNUY) 70 Pts. $55 per point, buyer pays closing and 2013 MF.  Had 70 banked 2012 points.  Submitted 4/16 passed 5/13?


----------



## jimmytammy

lovin fl
Thanks for compiling all this!  I watch the progress as we eagerly await our ROFR news.


----------



## MickeyFan612

rojen said:


> SSR (JUNUY) 70 Pts. $55 per point, buyer pays closing and 2013 MF.  Had 70 banked 2012 points.  Submitted 4/16 passed 5/13?



Nice to see you passed one and at a good price makes it even better-)
Your patience has paid off- Congrats!!


----------



## lovin'fl

dbs1228 said:


> That just struck me as very funny - not sure why!



IKR!!!  I didn't even know I was being naughty  for the first 2 things...the third one was my bad. Trying not to be bad anymore


----------



## jaberwock

Bobby Pic said:


> I wouldn't get to alarmed.  I closed on a contract recently in which I sent my paperwork in two days after receiving and waited 3 weeks for the sellers papers to arrive.  You never know the circumstances with the seller.  I just want to reassure you because I was very impatient and probably drove the closing agent and the real estate agent nuts.  In the end it all worked out great and I am a very happy owner and I did a lot of worrying over nothing. Good luck and hopefully you don't have to wait 3 weeks, but even so it will be worth it.



Trying to not be a basket case but at this point I am so done. Just got an email from the broker that,  while they told her that the put the contract in the mail Tuesday, they really didn't and one of them went on vacation to New York so they don't know when they can get the contract in hopefully by start of next week. So angry right now! The worst part is they live 10 minutes away from the title company.


----------



## tb1972

tb1972 said:


> We passed ROFR.  Notified this morning right at the 30 day mark.  $70/pt for 40 pts OKW Dec. UY. 24 pts available 2013 and all pts forward.
> 
> We are hoping to get the pts added quickly so we plan an anniversary trip this Fall.



Today on our extended closing date, we were notified the seller backed out!!!! Cannot believe it...we waited months for an extended closing date and they back out. The offer was made April 8 and they had plenty of time to figure it out.

I guess it's back to resale shopping but costs have increased since April.  

Has anyone else experienced this? How long to get $ back? We paid both a deposit and closing total.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovin'fl

tb1972 said:


> Today on our extended closing date, we were notified the seller backed out!!!! Cannot believe it...we waited months for an extended closing date and they back out. The offer was made April 8 and they had plenty of time to figure it out.
> 
> I guess it's back to resale shopping but costs have increased since April.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? How long to get $ back? We paid both a deposit and closing total.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We had sellers cancel 8 days into ROFR on us.  It was with Fidelity and it took about 2 weeks to get deposit back (a check in the mail).  Sorry this happened to you...it is really really crummy!!!!  I hope you find a great contract to replace it.


----------



## jendujka

tb1972 said:


> Today on our extended closing date, we were notified the seller backed out!!!! Cannot believe it...we waited months for an extended closing date and they back out. The offer was made April 8 and they had plenty of time to figure it out.
> 
> I guess it's back to resale shopping but costs have increased since April.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? How long to get $ back? We paid both a deposit and closing total.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




I don't have an answer to your question, but I am SO SORRY to hear of your experience.  I would be crushed.  Good luck moving forward.


----------



## rusafee1183

tb1972 said:


> Today on our extended closing date, we were notified the seller backed out!!!! Cannot believe it...we waited months for an extended closing date and they back out. The offer was made April 8 and they had plenty of time to figure it out.
> 
> I guess it's back to resale shopping but costs have increased since April.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? How long to get $ back? We paid both a deposit and closing total.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





This is HORRIBLE! 

I am also in the middle of an extended closing. We made our offer May 4th, and we are supposed to close mid August. If the seller backed out, I would be devastated. I have grown attached to this contract, and in my head after I passed ROFR - It was mine. It never even crossed my mind that really *technically* it's not mine yet and the seller can still do whatever they want until they sign on the dotted line. 

I can't believe that happened to you. SO sorry


----------



## Missyrose

rusafee1183 said:


> This is HORRIBLE!
> 
> I am also in the middle of an extended closing. We made our offer May 4th, and we are supposed to close mid August. If the seller backed out, I would be devastated. I have grown attached to this contract, and in my head after I passed ROFR - It was mine. It never even crossed my mind that really *technically* it's not mine yet and the seller can still do whatever they want until they sign on the dotted line.
> 
> I can't believe that happened to you. SO sorry



Rule No. 1, it's not your contract until the deed has been recorded. Don't get attached until after the sellers return the closing docs.


----------



## tb1972

lovin'fl said:


> We had sellers cancel 8 days into ROFR on us.  It was with Fidelity and it took about 2 weeks to get deposit back (a check in the mail).  Sorry this happened to you...it is really really crummy!!!!  I hope you find a great contract to replace it.





jendujka said:


> I don't have an answer to your question, but I am SO SORRY to hear of your experience.  I would be crushed.  Good luck moving forward.





rusafee1183 said:


> This is HORRIBLE!
> 
> I am also in the middle of an extended closing. We made our offer May 4th, and we are supposed to close mid August. If the seller backed out, I would be devastated. I have grown attached to this contract, and in my head after I passed ROFR - It was mine. It never even crossed my mind that really *technically* it's not mine yet and the seller can still do whatever they want until they sign on the dotted line.
> 
> I can't believe that happened to you. SO sorry



I guess this closing was not meant to be.  DH has a good outlook - he said we needed more points anyway and this contract was too small of an add on!  

Tabatha


----------



## lovin'fl

tb1972 said:


> I guess this closing was not meant to be.  DH has a good outlook - he said we needed more points anyway and this contract was too small of an add on!
> 
> Tabatha



That's what we did too   .  Our cancelled contract was 88 HH points.  We ended up buying 100 AKV points...AND...50 HH points.  Good luck in your hunt!!!


----------



## DougEMG

Missyrose said:


> Rule No. 1, it's not your contract until the deed has been recorded. Don't get attached until after the sellers return the closing docs.



Good advice.

Most sellers are never as eager to part with their contracts as buyers are to get their hands on their new contract.

Sometimes sellers do change their mind, best just to forget about it and move on.  Just keep thinking about all the money you are saving over buying direct.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 6/25/13

OKW 220 points February UY - $60/point.  220 banked 2012 points, 220 2013 and all 220 going forward.  Seller pays 2013 MFs and closing, buyer pays admin fee.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 6/7/13 and ROFR'd on 6/19/13

VB 150 points August UY - $40/point.  150 points beginning in 2014 and going forward.  Seller pays 2013 MFs and buyer pays closing.

I was a little surprised Disney took this one.


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated list* 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=162


----------



## dbs1228

tb1972 said:


> I guess this closing was not meant to be.  DH has a good outlook - he said we needed more points anyway and this contract was too small of an add on!
> 
> Tabatha



I agree there is a reason for this and something better will come along!  I had 2 contracts taken by Disney and a seller who decided to up asking price after full price was offered now I am 3 weeks into my 4th contract, the most expensive but the one I am most excited about, the points are perfect, my uy, all 2012 points and forward I hope it passes more then any of the others!


----------



## Countryrunner262

Final timeline:

5/4: Made offer and accepted (150 SSR, all '12 points forward, June UY)
5/5: contracts sent back to TSS 
5/6: went into ROFR 
6/3: PASSED ROFR 
6/4: received closing documents 
6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx 
6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good 
6/12: received email from TSS, Escrow has CLOSED!!!!
6/28:received member number and booked our April 2014 vacation!

57 days total from offer being made until booking our first trip as DVC members!  

We are so excited!!!!


----------



## magicmonette

We just closed on 160 AKV Dec UY points at $75 per point, 100 2012 points transferred and all 2013 points available.  Split closing costs.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## agie65

Missyrose said:


> Rule No. 1, it's not your contract until the deed has been recorded. Don't get attached until after the sellers return the closing docs.



I am confused, I had the same thinking on this but recently one of my contract is not recorded yet at county web site, they do have paperwork as per closing company, some check clearing issue.

But my contract and points are in my membership and available for reservations, any thought?


----------



## lovin'fl

agie65 said:


> I am confused, I had the same thinking on this but recently one of my contract is not recorded yet at county web site, they do have paperwork as per closing company, some check clearing issue.
> 
> But my contract and points are in my membership and available for reservations, any thought?



Could they have made an error in recording your deed (like wrong name)?  Very odd.  Maybe the sellers owe money on it.


----------



## Missyrose

agie65 said:


> I am confused, I had the same thinking on this but recently one of my contract is not recorded yet at county web site, they do have paperwork as per closing company, some check clearing issue.
> 
> But my contract and points are in my membership and available for reservations, any thought?



It could be a clerical error. I'd give the title company a call. What I meant with that comment is that people shouldn't start making plans in their head for a contract until the moment the contract has left the seller's hands for good. There are ways for the seller to back out right up until them.


----------



## magicmonette

magicmonette said:


> We just closed on 160 AKV Dec UY points at $75 per point, 100 2012 points transferred and all 2013 points available.  Split closing costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



This was submitted 4/27/13, approved 5/16/13, closed 6/26/13


----------



## annmarieda

Countryrunner262 said:


> Final timeline:
> 
> 5/4: Made offer and accepted (150 SSR, all '12 points forward, June UY)
> 5/5: contracts sent back to TSS
> 5/6: went into ROFR
> 6/3: PASSED ROFR
> 6/4: received closing documents
> 6/4: sent documents and check via FedEx
> 6/7: title company notified us that they received all documents and payment and everything looks good
> 6/12: received email from TSS, Escrow has CLOSED!!!!
> 6/28:received member number and booked our April 2014 vacation!
> 
> 57 days total from offer being made until booking our first trip as DVC members!
> 
> We are so excited!!!!



Very cool!!  Congrats!!!  I must say I am a tad jealous... we are still in what feels like a forever holding patter.  Offer was submitted way make mid to late April.  Just curious... how long from the time you received the email saying you closed did you see your deed recorded?  Ours has yet to record and it has been a week and a half.


----------



## moreisgood

annmarieda said:


> Very cool!!  Congrats!!!  I must say I am a tad jealous... we are still in what feels like a forever holding patter.  Offer was submitted way make mid to late April.  Just curious... how long from the time you received the email saying you closed did you see your deed recorded?  Ours has yet to record and it has been a week and a half.



If your deed is not yet recorded, something is wrong.  CALL THE TITLE COMPANY and don't feel bad about doing it.

I had a contract close on Friday, 6/21 with TSS and it was recorded on Monday 6/24.  That was good!  But...

That's when the alarm bells went off for me. I had another contract with Fidelity, that closed 6/12 and still hadn't shown up as recorded, nor did Disney have any record of it. So, for 2 days, I sent multiple e-mails.  Yesterday, I started calling anyone I had a phone number for (Broker, various people at the title company).  It took all day to find out that Disney had done their part of the paperwork wrong, and my contract was into someone's in bin, at the courthouse, where it had sat for  2 1/2 weeks!  Who knows how long it would have sat if I had continued to be patient.

The title company is assuring me that they can fix this on Monday, but I want to use those points to book a November vacation, and not the points that will come through first.  And Disney has had the recorded contract for 5 days, but hasn't assigned a member number yet.  I'm hoping for next week.

So, I bought 3 contracts - the last one 30 days after the first one.  The last one has settled, and is on Orange County's website, the second one is delayed by a Disney/courthouse snafu, and the first one - well, that seller moved overseas, and didn't bother to tell anyone.  And no one at the title company tried looking for them for over 30 days, till I called.  Still, I'm hopeful about that one.

Would I buy resale again?  In a heartbeat.  But, you really need to stay on top of these service providers, and don't feel bad at all about bothering anyone.


----------



## NoleFan

annmarieda said:


> Very cool!!  Congrats!!!  I must say I am a tad jealous... we are still in what feels like a forever holding patter.  Offer was submitted way make mid to late April.  Just curious... how long from the time you received the email saying you closed did you see your deed recorded?  Ours has yet to record and it has been a week and a half.



Yikes!! I would check with your broker. Our 2nd contract- offer submitted 4/22 and we closed the 1st week of June. Points already loaded & member cards received. This was with TSS & Magic Vacation Title. Service was superior & fast. Our first choice for resale.


----------



## moreisgood

NoleFan said:


> Yikes!! I would check with your broker. Our 2nd contract- offer submitted 4/22 and we closed the 1st week of June. Points already loaded & member cards received. This was with TSS & Magic Vacation Title. Service was superior & fast. Our first choice for resale.



I agree - TSS is great! And if I had my choice, I would only deal with them.  But, if they don't have the contract you want, you have to look elsewhere.


----------



## NoleFan

moreisgood said:


> I agree - TSS is great! And if I had my choice, I would only deal with them.  But, if they don't have the contract you want, you have to look elsewhere.



Very true. However, I think I would rather wait for the right contract with a preferred broker than wait on slow service especially if it were one of my first contracts. Things like that drive me crazy! Just my personal preference.


----------



## lovin'fl

magicmonette said:


> This was submitted 4/27/13, approved 5/16/13, closed 6/26/13



So you've had 3 AKV contracts pass since Jan?  I will add this one to the list.  Congrats!


----------



## Countryrunner262

annmarieda said:


> Very cool!!  Congrats!!!  I must say I am a tad jealous... we are still in what feels like a forever holding patter.  Offer was submitted way make mid to late April.  Just curious... how long from the time you received the email saying you closed did you see your deed recorded?  Ours has yet to record and it has been a week and a half.



It was actually the same day. Sorry yours is moving slow.


----------



## lorie13

moreisgood said:


> I agree - TSS is great! And if I had my choice, I would only deal with them.  But, if they don't have the contract you want, you have to look elsewhere.



Yes TSS is great but their contracts are higher. Waiting on contract with Fidelity right now, awesome price, but so slow. But willing to trade time for a better price.


----------



## agie65

lovin'fl said:


> Could they have made an error in recording your deed (like wrong name)?  Very odd.  Maybe the sellers owe money on it.



But I got the points loaded in my membership, and I already made reservation on those pts without any problem. Could not even find with sellers name on notices. Last I heard disney did not sent paper waivers, don't know what is going on and title co. Is hardest to deal with no phone or e-mail responses.


----------



## annmarieda

moreisgood said:


> If your deed is not yet recorded, something is wrong.  CALL THE TITLE COMPANY and don't feel bad about doing it.
> 
> I had a contract close on Friday, 6/21 with TSS and it was recorded on Monday 6/24.  That was good!  But...
> 
> That's when the alarm bells went off for me. I had another contract with Fidelity, that closed 6/12 and still hadn't shown up as recorded, nor did Disney have any record of it. So, for 2 days, I sent multiple e-mails.  Yesterday, I started calling anyone I had a phone number for (Broker, various people at the title company).  It took all day to find out that Disney had done their part of the paperwork wrong, and my contract was into someone's in bin, at the courthouse, where it had sat for  2 1/2 weeks!  Who knows how long it would have sat if I had continued to be patient.
> 
> The title company is assuring me that they can fix this on Monday, but I want to use those points to book a November vacation, and not the points that will come through first.  And Disney has had the recorded contract for 5 days, but hasn't assigned a member number yet.  I'm hoping for next week.
> 
> So, I bought 3 contracts - the last one 30 days after the first one.  The last one has settled, and is on Orange County's website, the second one is delayed by a Disney/courthouse snafu, and the first one - well, that seller moved overseas, and didn't bother to tell anyone.  And no one at the title company tried looking for them for over 30 days, till I called.  Still, I'm hopeful about that one.
> 
> Would I buy resale again?  In a heartbeat.  But, you really need to stay on top of these service providers, and don't feel bad at all about bothering anyone.



Oh my!  Your story has me seriously worried now!!!  I just hoped that this was normal.  Dh has been worried though.  To him it feels like we sent off a large some of money and have nothing to show for it.  I am beginning to agree.



NoleFan said:


> Yikes!! I would check with your broker. Our 2nd contract- offer submitted 4/22 and we closed the 1st week of June. Points already loaded & member cards received. This was with TSS & Magic Vacation Title. Service was superior & fast. Our first choice for resale.



ACK... you too have me worried.  I guess it is good I am going to be up very early tomorrow cause I will need to make some calls!!!!


----------



## tb1972

tb1972 said:


> Today on our extended closing date, we were notified the seller backed out!!!! Cannot believe it...we waited months for an extended closing date and they back out. The offer was made April 8 and they had plenty of time to figure it out.
> 
> I guess it's back to resale shopping but costs have increased since April.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? How long to get $ back? We paid both a deposit and closing total.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Just to let everyone know, we received our deposit and payment in full today from the title co. At least our money was returned quickly!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## moreisgood

moreisgood said:


> If your deed is not yet recorded, something is wrong.  CALL THE TITLE COMPANY and don't feel bad about doing it.
> 
> I had a contract close on Friday, 6/21 with TSS and it was recorded on Monday 6/24.  That was good!  But...
> 
> That's when the alarm bells went off for me. I had another contract with Fidelity, that closed 6/12 and still hadn't shown up as recorded, nor did Disney have any record of it. So, for 2 days, I sent multiple e-mails.  Yesterday, I started calling anyone I had a phone number for (Broker, various people at the title company).  It took all day to find out that Disney had done their part of the paperwork wrong, and my contract was into someone's in bin, at the courthouse, where it had sat for  2 1/2 weeks!  Who knows how long it would have sat if I had continued to be patient.
> 
> The title company is assuring me that they can fix this on Monday, but I want to use those points to book a November vacation, and not the points that will come through first.  And Disney has had the recorded contract for 5 days, but hasn't assigned a member number yet.  I'm hoping for next week.
> 
> So, I bought 3 contracts - the last one 30 days after the first one.  The last one has settled, and is on Orange County's website, the second one is delayed by a Disney/courthouse snafu, and the first one - well, that seller moved overseas, and didn't bother to tell anyone.  And no one at the title company tried looking for them for over 30 days, till I called.  Still, I'm hopeful about that one.
> 
> Would I buy resale again?  In a heartbeat.  But, you really need to stay on top of these service providers, and don't feel bad at all about bothering anyone.



Title company made good on their word, and the contract showed up on Orange County's website late this afternoon!  Yay!  Still no membership number assigned at Disney yet (only 7 days so far) from the first contract.


----------



## balletgirl2

Can anyone direct me where to see if my deed is recorded. I closed 6/19. I don't know which website to look at.


----------



## DannysMom

balletgirl2 said:


> Can anyone direct me where to see if my deed is recorded. I closed 6/19. I don't know which website to look at.



As long as you purchased at one of the WDW DVC locations, you can check the Orange County Comptroller site: http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp

(It is in the sticky at the top of this forum.)


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Just passed ROFR today. Submitted 6/5/2013, passed 7/1/2013.  2 SSR 150 (Aug) point contracts at $65 a point, all 2014 points and onward. 

So excited! We are planning to get a treehouse in January of 2015, and my husband and I head down in 2 weeks for our recon trip, which will also be our first stay at our new home.


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

Congrats


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

Passed ROFR...

150 BLT (Feb), $100, all 2012 points and forward (sub 6/8, passed 7/1)


----------



## DisneyRegulars

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Passed ROFR...
> 
> 150 BLT (Feb), $100, all 2012 points and forward (sub 6/8, passed 7/1)



Happy dancing with you!


----------



## dmunsil

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Passed ROFR...
> 
> 150 BLT (Feb), $100, all 2012 points and forward (sub 6/8, passed 7/1)



Congratulations!


----------



## balletgirl2

DannysMom said:


> As long as you purchased at one of the WDW DVC locations, you can check the Orange County Comptroller site: http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> 
> (It is in the sticky at the top of this forum.)




Thank you! I always overlook the sticky.

It posted the day after I closed. Now I'm patiently waiting for my member ID.


----------



## HollenAngi

150 pt SSR $68/pt sent to Disney 6/5 and just got the email that we passed ROFR! Now another 10 days to receive our closing documents. Used TSS and they have been great!


----------



## bstarprincess37

Already on the list but thought I would update my timeline for anyone waiting for closing and member ID's. It was helpful for me to have a comparison as I was waiting...

This was for a 150 pt OKW contract, Jun UY at 58 ppt, 117 '13 points and all forward, seller pays mf for used points and buyer pays mf for 117 pts. We purchased through TTS and Magic Vacation Title who were both fantastic to work with, very responsive and answered all my questions...

Here is Timeline: 

5/18 - submitted offer
5/18 - offer accepted
5/19 - signed and returned documents
5/19 - submitted to Disney for ROFR
6/10 - passed ROFR
6/17 - escrow closed
6/18 - on OC website
6/29 - received member number in mail
6/30 - made first reservation


----------



## lovin'fl

*Updated the list*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=162


----------



## JWG

> JWG---50 BLT (Aug), $105, 0 '13 points and all points forward, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/5)



Notified we passed ROFR by TTS today (7/1).  Must be pushing through a day early with the 7/4 holiday, thought we might hear tomorrow.

This is our 5th contract (3 of 50 points or less), 3 via direct and 2 resale.  So far so good with the resellers.  We'll see how the closing company does as our escrow documents were wrong and had to be corrected.

Hopefully only another 3 weeks or so between closing and point loading.
Not that it matters, we don't get points until 8/14.


----------



## annmarieda

Just to share my update....  I contacted both fidelity and the title company first thing this morning.  Then I checked the controller website.   Wouldn't you know it recorded today?!? 

The title company responded though with "it can take up to 4 weeks after closing for it to record". I wasn't aware it could take that long.  It seems a lot of people close and then within a couple days see it recorded. 

Now lets just hope it doesn't take Disney 4 weeks to send me my member number!  I really need to book my trip for January... And each day that goes by is making me feel as though the ability to so on points is less and less likely.


----------



## chanchey

Just passed ROFR! My family is super pumped about being DVC members. 170 points at BWV for $76/pt. (Sub - 6/9, Passed - 7/1)


----------



## lovin'fl

chanchey said:


> Just passed ROFR! My family is super pumped about being DVC members. 170 points at BWV for $76/pt. (Sub - 6/9, Passed - 7/1)



Welcome home!!!!!


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> Just to share my update....  I contacted both fidelity and the title company first thing this morning.  Then I checked the controller website.   Wouldn't you know it recorded today?!?
> 
> The title company responded though with "it can take up to 4 weeks after closing for it to record". I wasn't aware it could take that long.  It seems a lot of people close and then within a couple days see it recorded.
> 
> *Now lets just hope it doesn't take Disney 4 weeks to send me my member number*!  I really need to book my trip for January... And each day that goes by is making me feel as though the ability to so on points is less and less likely.




I am in same boat as you are, my contract closed 06/12, no recording yet, but have pts available in my membership. Used all the way upto 2014 (borrowed) for reservations.


----------



## annmarieda

agie65 said:


> I am in same boat as you are, my contract closed 06/12, no recording yet, but have pts available in my membership. Used all the way upto 2014 (borrowed) for reservations.



So maybe do you think Disney might not take too long in getting my points into an account for me? Worst case... 4 weeks... a week for mail.  5 weeks till I can try and book.  10 weeks total so far.. another 5...  But should not be more than 5, right?


----------



## lovin'fl

annmarieda said:


> So maybe do you think Disney might not take too long in getting my points into an account for me? Worst case... 4 weeks... a week for mail.  5 weeks till I can try and book.  10 weeks total so far.. another 5...  But should not be more than 5, right?



I'd think 3 weeks tops...2 to do the transfer and 1 to mail the letter.


----------



## NoleFan

annmarieda said:


> Just to share my update....  I contacted both fidelity and the title company first thing this morning.  Then I checked the controller website.   Wouldn't you know it recorded today?!?



Excellent! So happy for you!! Welcome home!


----------



## CPTJAK

annmarieda said:


> So maybe do you think Disney might not take too long in getting my points into an account for me? Worst case... 4 weeks... a week for mail.  5 weeks till I can try and book.  10 weeks total so far.. another 5...  But should not be more than 5, right?



I would call disney after 1 week they may be able to book for u and give u a member number.


----------



## mvndvm

Just submitted yesterday: VWL 350 points, $65/point, December UY.  Fingers crossed, saying some prayers, anything else that I should be doing?  Knocking on wood, finding the leprechaun, anything?!


----------



## d1sn3yguy

d1sn3yguy said:


> VWL - 200 points Dec. UY $77pp. 200 banked 2011 points, 200 points from 2012 (have asked that those be banked) and 200 points for 2013 coming Dec. 1st.  $77/pt.  Buyer pays closing and fees.
> 
> 6/8 - submitted offer
> 6/8 - offer accepted
> 6/10 - signed and returned documents
> 6/10 - submitted to Disney for ROFR
> 
> It's a different UY than our existing BWV contract but it was loaded and we love the lodge especially with the proximity to MK so I didn't want to risk waiting for a similar contract with our same UY.
> 
> I've already updated my signature in the hopes that it will pass Disney...I hope I'm not jinxing myself...Now the waiting begins...
> 
> Congrats to everyone else that have made it through recently!



Just got word last night that we passed ROFR! Now just waiting on the final contract.


----------



## d1sn3yguy

Sorry, in my excitement I forgot to congratulate everyone else who also passed ROFR!  CONGRATS!


----------



## csharpwv

I can't believe that some contracts pass... and other don't.... at nearly the exact same prices... with nearly the same number of points banked.

We own 4 contracts, two purchased direct, two purchased through resale (alternated between direct and resale). I can't imagine submitting a contract for ROFR these days - you REALLY do not know if it is going to pass or not.

I take a look over this board at least once a month, and for such a long time prices were down, down, down, and Disney rarely EVER bought contracts. Now it seems that Disney is really making things all the more difficult.

As an owner, I'm glad to see that Disney's isn't letting the bottom drop out of the market any long - but at the same time, I feel bad for everyone trying to buy resale contracts! 

I know at least one of our contracts that passed 'back then' would NOT pass now! Plus, so glad we bought before the resale changes happened!


----------



## itskylesworld

I just passed ROFR! Going forward, I have 150 points starting August 2013 at VWL, plus 88 pts banked from 2012. Submitted - 6/9; Passed - 7/1.  Congratulations to everyone else who passed!  And thanks to everyone for your posts!  It made my research a breeze.


----------



## lovin'fl

itskylesworld said:


> I just passed ROFR! Going forward, I have 150 points starting August 2013 at VWL, plus 88 pts banked from 2012. Submitted - 6/9; Passed - 7/1.  Congratulations to everyone else who passed!  And thanks to everyone for your posts!  It made my research a breeze.



150 Aug UY points?  What was the price?  Congrats and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

*List updated*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=162


----------



## itskylesworld

lovin'fl said:


> 150 Aug UY points?  What was the price?  Congrats and Welcome Home!!!



150 August UY points at $75/point.


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> *So maybe do you think Disney might not take too long in getting my points into an account for me*? Worst case... 4 weeks... a week for mail.  5 weeks till I can try and book.  10 weeks total so far.. another 5...  But should not be more than 5, right?



Recently I had 4 different membership got setup in my account because of 4 different use year. Each time was about 10-14 days to get new membership #. First time I had to wait since did not had any info to convey and get into the account but after that whenever you log in you can see the progress, when account got created and when points got loaded. Don't know what will be the time line when you will have same use year contract (just closed one today)  should not be too much time difference. I hope you should have pts by next weekend.


----------



## annmarieda

lovin'fl said:


> I'd think 3 weeks tops...2 to do the transfer and 1 to mail the letter.



I would be happy with 3.  With how long things have taken though.. I am thinking I should expect it to take the MAXIMUM time. 



NoleFan said:


> Excellent! So happy for you!! Welcome home!


Thanks!



CPTJAK said:


> I would call disney after 1 week they may be able to book for u and give u a member number.



I may try that if I get any more impatient. 


d1sn3yguy said:


> Just got word last night that we passed ROFR! Now just waiting on the final contract.



Congrats!!!



itskylesworld said:


> I just passed ROFR! Going forward, I have 150 points starting August 2013 at VWL, plus 88 pts banked from 2012. Submitted - 6/9; Passed - 7/1.  Congratulations to everyone else who passed!  And thanks to everyone for your posts!  It made my research a breeze.



Congrats!!



agie65 said:


> Recently I had 4 different membership got setup in my account because of 4 different use year. Each time was about 10-14 days to get new membership #. First time I had to wait since did not had any info to convey and get into the account but after that whenever you log in you can see the progress, when account got created and when points got loaded. Don't know what will be the time line when you will have same use year contract (just closed one today)  should not be too much time difference. I hope you should have pts by next weekend.



This is our first contract though... so we don't even have am member number.  I think this is why it is going to be a while...


----------



## jimmytammy

We just passed ROFR
Submitted contract to TSS on 6/3, TSS submitted to DVC on 6/5, we received email from TSS on 7/1 that DVC waived ROFR
Soon to be owners of 150 BWV pts. Aug. use year  All 150 pts coming Aug. 2013 $75 per pt.


----------



## dbs1228

jimmytammy said:


> We just passed ROFR
> Submitted contract to TSS on 6/3, TSS submitted to DVC on 6/5, we received email from TSS on 7/1 that DVC waived ROFR
> Soon to be owners of 150 BWV pts. Aug. use year  All 150 pts coming Aug. 2013



Congrats!  What was the price?  I am still waiting submitted 6/6 BWV Aug UY broker said they should hear this week we will see!


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

100 pt contract at SSR. 64 per point. Dec use year. Six 2013 points and full 100 coming in 2014 and beyond.

6/30 made offer
7/1 offer accepted
7/2 contract signed and returned
7/3 submitted to Disney for ROFR


----------



## DougEMG

jimmytammy said:


> We just passed ROFR
> Submitted contract to TSS on 6/3, TSS submitted to DVC on 6/5, we received email from TSS on 7/1 that DVC waived ROFR
> Soon to be owners of 150 BWV pts. Aug. use year  All 150 pts coming Aug. 2013



Congrats.


----------



## rhswrsl

Passed ROFR submitted 06/05/2013 heard today. 270 points OKC all points for 2012 included.  Buyer pays closing cost. $65 a point


----------



## Pbuttadad

Sub our 220 pt bwv contract for 75pp to the mouse on 6/10 and drumroll please.... Passed today!!!! Super pumped


----------



## bcvlover

Submitted 6/6/2013 - We passed ROFR on VBR - March - 252 points at $43 / point. But I (Buyer) also paid all MFs, and closing costs.. bring it to more like $52 /point.

24 Banked 2012 points (Have to use by March 2014)
252 Points for 3/2013 (Have til end of October 2013 to bank)
252 points for 3/2014

Because of the high dues, we intend only to use these for VBR.

It's Zero Vero for us - Beach Club Villa spring break 

BCVlover


----------



## kphamousbr

Sub 6/11 and waiting to hear from Mouse . Congratulation to all who passed . Have happy 4th of July.


----------



## dbs1228

dbs1228 said:


> *Details:  BWV 225 Aug UY 79.00 comes with 445 points *


*

Found out we passed today finally gonna get my bwv points!*


----------



## Hunclemarco

dbs1228 said:


> Found out we passed today finally gonna get my bwv points!



Congrats!


----------



## NoleFan

dbs1228 said:


> Found out we passed today finally gonna get my bwv points!



CONGRATS !!!! 

So happy for you!!! Enjoy your points & welcome home neighbor!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

*List updated*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=162


----------



## jimmytammy

dbs1228 said:


> Congrats!  What was the price?  I am still waiting submitted 6/6 BWV Aug UY broker said they should hear this week we will see!



Sorry, $75 per pt
And Congrats!!


----------



## sara mom

6/10  Made offer
6/11  Offer accepted, contract signed, addendums signed, sent to ROFR
7/1    Pass ROFR

230 points at AKL - full 2013 points and beyond
March UY 
$69 point 
buyer pays MF's and closing

We went through TSS and it has been wonderful!  I can't say enough how easy the process has been from offer till now.  They emailed me on 7/1 around 6pm to tell me the good ROFR news.  I was pretty confident we would not have a problem with ROFR, but it was welcome news that we jumped that hurdle.

I had made 1 other offer with TSS which was declined and I also searched the 'green one' for over a month.  The other company just frustrated me so much.  I knew to check on Tuesdays and Thursdays after 4pm when their listings would be 'updated'.  (updated- HA!)  When I would find a listing I wanted and made an offer, I felt as though I had to hound the agent to find out ANY information after 2 days.  Personally, I thought when spending between $10,000-15,000 and them making their commission, that maybe, just maybe, they could let me know what was happening with my offer without me having to call 48 hours later.  Not one time did they initiate a phone call on the 8 offers I made through them!

Now to figure out 2 different UY's.  If that is my only DVC problem, I'm good with that!


----------



## lovin'fl

sara mom said:


> 6/10  Made offer
> 6/11  Offer accepted, contract signed, addendums signed, sent to ROFR
> 7/1    Pass ROFR
> 
> 230 points at AKL - full 2013 points and beyond
> March UY
> $69 point
> buyer pays MF's and closing
> 
> We went through TSS and it has been wonderful!  I can't say enough how easy the process has been from offer till now.  They emailed me on 7/1 around 6pm to tell me the good ROFR news.  I was pretty confident we would not have a problem with ROFR, but it was welcome news that we jumped that hurdle.
> 
> I had made 1 other offer with TSS which was declined and I also searched the 'green one' for over a month.  The other company just frustrated me so much.  I knew to check on Tuesdays and Thursdays after 4pm when their listings would be 'updated'.  (updated- HA!)  When I would find a listing I wanted and made an offer, I felt as though I had to hound the agent to find out ANY information after 2 days.  Personally, I thought when spending between $10,000-15,000 and them making their commission, that maybe, just maybe, they could let me know what was happening with my offer without me having to call 48 hours later.  Not one time did they initiate a phone call on the 8 offers I made through them!
> 
> Now to figure out 2 different UY's.  If that is my only DVC problem, I'm good with that!



Congrats!!  What is your other DVC?  We have 200 OKW with Jun UY and 100 AKV and 125 HH with Aug UY (we added quite a bit this year).  I will make the 2 UY work, in future, by using them separately.  HH will be for JUST HH and AKV will be used for our WDW trips (with borrowing...we do a couple short WDW trips every other year with APs and will do HH the other years).  We use about 130-145 OKW points/year for MIL and FIL and may use the remaining for short F&W trips for just DH and I...or...for other family (have used points for SIL2 twice).

You can also do split stays and link the resies.  We used some of both UY for our Jan 5 night trip at BCV.  We linked the resies and didn't need to move villas but needed to get new key cards (and Mousekeeping thought we were checking out that day and wanted us checked out so they could clean).  You could even do 2 different resorts in 1 trip (we have done a couple split stay trips and it's a nice way to experience all the DVC resorts quickly).  Having 2 UY is not horrible and is pretty easy to manage.


----------



## sara mom

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats!!  What is your other DVC?  We have 200 OKW with Jun UY and 100 AKV and 125 HH with Aug UY (we added quite a bit this year).  I will make the 2 UY work, in future, by using them separately.  HH will be for JUST HH and AKV will be used for our WDW trips (with borrowing...we do a couple short WDW trips every other year with APs and will do HH the other years).  We use about 130-145 OKW points/year for MIL and FIL and may use the remaining for short F&W trips for just DH and I...or...for other family (have used points for SIL2 twice).
> 
> You can also do split stays and link the resies.  We used some of both UY for our Jan 5 night trip at BCV.  We linked the resies and didn't need to move villas but needed to get new key cards (and Mousekeeping thought we were checking out that day and wanted us checked out so they could clean).  You could even do 2 different resorts in 1 trip (we have done a couple split stay trips and it's a nice way to experience all the DVC resorts quickly).  Having 2 UY is not horrible and is pretty easy to manage.



This is our 2nd AKL.  We have a week booked Concierge level next April and this new contract will help extend that.  Looking for BLT or BWV next.


----------



## Pbuttadad

Does anyone know if there is special financing on dvc annual dues for Disney visa cardholders?


----------



## NoleFan

Pbuttadad said:


> Does anyone know if there is special financing on dvc annual dues for Disney visa cardholders?



Not sure about that but you can set it up where they take dues from your checking account on a monthly basis instead of paying in a lump sum. They would take it out on the 1st or 15th- you pick which one you want. Just call MS to set up. If you have multiple member #'s, they can link them, too.


----------



## disfanforlife

sara mom said:


> 6/10  Made offer
> 6/11  Offer accepted, contract signed, addendums signed, sent to ROFR
> 7/1    Pass ROFR
> 
> 230 points at AKL - full 2013 points and beyond
> March UY
> $69 point
> buyer pays MF's and closing
> 
> We went through TSS and it has been wonderful!  I can't say enough how easy the process has been from offer till now.  They emailed me on 7/1 around 6pm to tell me the good ROFR news.  I was pretty confident we would not have a problem with ROFR, but it was welcome news that we jumped that hurdle.
> 
> I had made 1 other offer with TSS which was declined and I also searched the 'green one' for over a month.  The other company just frustrated me so much.  I knew to check on Tuesdays and Thursdays after 4pm when their listings would be 'updated'.  (updated- HA!)  When I would find a listing I wanted and made an offer, I felt as though I had to hound the agent to find out ANY information after 2 days.  Personally, I thought when spending between $10,000-15,000 and them making their commission, that maybe, just maybe, they could let me know what was happening with my offer without me having to call 48 hours later.  Not one time did they initiate a phone call on the 8 offers I made through them!
> 
> Now to figure out 2 different UY's.  If that is my only DVC problem, I'm good with that!



Congrats! That is my only concern (owning 2 different UY at 2 different resorts) but I am sure with some careful planning it will be manageable.


----------



## disfanforlife

dbs1228 said:


> Found out we passed today finally gonna get my bwv points!



Congratulations!!!! We have a ressie for our first stay at BWV in March. Can't wait....


----------



## rackle

Pbuttadad said:


> Does anyone know if there is special financing on dvc annual dues for Disney visa cardholders?



I don't believe so but I think I have heard or read that you can use your rewards dollars as payment towards your dues.


----------



## lorie13

Pbuttadad said:


> Does anyone know if there is special financing on dvc annual dues for Disney visa cardholders?



No special offer if you put your dues on the Disney Visa, there is 6 months interest free financing if you purchase new points direct from Disney (up to a maximum of $10,000).


----------



## Disney Mom Dani

rackle said:
			
		

> I don't believe so but I think I have heard or read that you can use your rewards dollars as payment towards your dues.



This is correct. You can use your reward points to pay dues. So nice!


----------



## guppy1013

People who submitted 6-11 have gotten word they passed the beginning of the week...we submitted 6-13, but assuming with the holidays and now the weekend we won't hear anything until next week. We leave for OBX in a week, hope to have everything done before that so I can quit checking my email every 2 minutes!!! So nerve wracking! (120 points banked, 120 pts on Oct 1, and full pts forward at OKW, $70 pp.)


----------



## rackle

guppy1013 said:


> People who submitted 6-11 have gotten word they passed the beginning of the week...we submitted 6-13, but assuming with the holidays and now the weekend we won't hear anything until next week. We leave for OBX in a week, hope to have everything done before that so I can quit checking my email every 2 minutes!!! So nerve wracking! (120 points banked, 120 pts on Oct 1, and full pts forward at OKW, $70 pp.)




Ours was sent on 6/15 and I didn't expect to hear for 2 more weeks but seeing theirs come thru has made me excited that mine might only be 1 week away.  The downside is like you, we are about to go on vacation so if its good news great but DH already told me I can't spend the entire vacation obsessing over a new contract if this one is taken.  I didn't even think about signing the papers.  Hopefully ours wouldn't come while we are away or maybe we could ask them to FedEx them to where we are.  Oh well, seems like most people find out on a Mon or Tues so I guess we might know in a just few days


----------



## dbs1228

rackle said:


> Ours was sent on 6/15 and I didn't expect to hear for 2 more weeks but seeing theirs come thru has made me excited that mine might only be 1 week away.  The downside is like you, we are about to go on vacation so if its good news great but DH already told me I can't spend the entire vacation obsessing over a new contract if this one is taken.  I didn't even think about signing the papers.  Hopefully ours wouldn't come while we are away or maybe we could ask them to FedEx them to where we are.  Oh well, seems like most people find out on a Mon or Tues so I guess we might know in a just few days



Even if you find out you passed next week it may take 7- 14 days before getting closing docs via email so if you are going away for a week you should be all set to have them when you get home. Good luck!


----------



## annmarieda

Just an update on my never ending saga.  I am getting closer... today I got a letter with my member number.  It mentions that my packet will come in 10 days to 2 weeks. If however I would like to make reservations now I can call member services.  I assume this is to get an activation code?  At least when I go to the website, I can't establish a login with only my member number. I need an activation code.  Soon... very soon I will book my first trip!!!  MS should be open tomorrow.. right?  They were closed by the time I got my mail today.  I feel a tad like tomorrow is Christmas morning!


----------



## jaberwock

annmarieda said:


> Just an update on my never ending saga.  I am getting closer... today I got a letter with my member number.  It mentions that my packet will come in 10 days to 2 weeks. If however I would like to make reservations now I can call member services.  I assume this is to get an activation code?  At least when I go to the website, I can't establish a login with only my member number. I need an activation code.  Soon... very soon I will book my first trip!!!  MS should be open tomorrow.. right?  They were closed by the time I got my mail today.  I feel a tad like tomorrow is Christmas morning!



If you got your member number you should just be able to call and book through MS. The activation code is just for online reservations, I think. Correct me if I am wrong people!


----------



## annmarieda

jaberwock said:


> If you got your member number you should just be able to call and book through MS. The activation code is just for online reservations, I think. Correct me if I am wrong people!



My hope is to tinker and see what is available...so I do want to get a login established.  If nothing else though, yes... I should be able to call and make a reservation tomorrow.  At least... I hope.


----------



## NoleFan

annmarieda said:


> Just an update on my never ending saga.  I am getting closer... today I got a letter with my member number.  It mentions that my packet will come in 10 days to 2 weeks. If however I would like to make reservations now I can call member services.  I assume this is to get an activation code?  At least when I go to the website, I can't establish a login with only my member number. I need an activation code.  Soon... very soon I will book my first trip!!!  MS should be open tomorrow.. right?  They were closed by the time I got my mail today.  I feel a tad like tomorrow is Christmas morning!




Call MS tomorrow & give them your member #. They will get you all set up so you can start making reservations. Enjoy & congrats!


----------



## annmarieda

NoleFan said:


> Call MS tomorrow & give them your member #. They will get you all set up so you can start making reservations. Enjoy & congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## annmarieda

Membership number received- club id aquired- activation code granted......

Today will be the day I finally book!!!

I will post my time line after I do so.  So excited!  I just have to go out for a run and then I can come home and play


----------



## NoleFan

annmarieda said:


> Membership number received- club id aquired- activation code granted......
> 
> Today will be the day I finally book!!!
> 
> I will post my time line after I do so.  So excited!  I just have to go out for a run and then I can come home and play



So exciting !! Have fun planning & booking - we booked our trips through June, 2014. Love having vacations to look forward to!


----------



## Goofy DVC

Congrats and have fun both planning and taking your trips.


----------



## annmarieda

NoleFan said:


> So exciting !! Have fun planning & booking - we booked our trips through June, 2014. Love having vacations to look forward to!





Goofy DVC said:


> Congrats and have fun both planning and taking your trips.




Thanks so much!  I am playing around now.  Fall trip is not going to happen on points.  Even the January one is tricky... and will require a split stay.  Just curious, I know in renting points.. once you book you are locked in.  What are the restrictions for members?  I know that may seem a silly question.  If I book a split, but later see something available where I wanted to be the entire time... can I change?


----------



## NoleFan

annmarieda said:


> Thanks so much!  I am playing around now.  Fall trip is not going to happen on points.  Even the January one is tricky... and will require a split stay.  Just curious, I know in renting points.. once you book you are locked in.  What are the restrictions for members?  I know that may seem a silly question.  If I book a split, but later see something available where I wanted to be the entire time... can I change?



If you book with your own points, keep checking & sometimes things open up. If you rent, the person you are renting from would have to make the changes which you run into some issues: bit of hassle vs being to do it yourself with your own account & renter may not allow changes to reservation? Split stays could be a good thing as it allows you to experience different resorts.


----------



## moreisgood

annmarieda said:


> Thanks so much!  I am playing around now.  Fall trip is not going to happen on points.  Even the January one is tricky... and will require a split stay.  Just curious, I know in renting points.. once you book you are locked in.  What are the restrictions for members?  I know that may seem a silly question.  If I book a split, but later see something available where I wanted to be the entire time... can I change?



I just got my points yesterday, and I've been picking up days , one at a time, for November. So far, I have 8 out of 10 days booked, so it's possible. Of course, we'll be gypsies, and get to see lots of resorts.  Right now, I think members are switching their ressies to GFV, one day at a time, and letting their others reservations go. This will likely go on through the 4 month booking window  for December. 

You can cancel individual reservations yourself, online. You only need Member Services to shave days off a reservation you want to keep.   Watch your "borrowing ". Once borrowed, those points can't be put back to a future use  year.   Yes , I made that mistake!  Good luck!


----------



## agie65

annmarieda said:


> Thanks so much!  I am playing around now.  Fall trip is not going to happen on points.  Even the January one is tricky... and will require a split stay.  Just curious, I know in renting points.. once you book you are locked in.  What are the restrictions for members?  I know that may seem a silly question.  If I book a split, but later see something available where I wanted to be the entire time... can I change?



Good to see you rolling, I have made several reservation in future and borrowed some points as well since they were in home resort period. You can book, cancel everything online. If you book same resort in continuation in two or three reservations you can call MS to link them so you don't have to change villa. Enjoy your points now.


----------



## jimmytammy

annmarieda said:


> Membership number received- club id aquired- activation code granted......
> 
> Today will be the day I finally book!!!
> 
> I will post my time line after I do so.  So excited!  I just have to go out for a run and then I can come home and play



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

moreisgood said:


> I just got my points yesterday, and I've been picking up days , one at a time, for November. So far, I have 8 out of 10 days booked, so it's possible. Of course, we'll be gypsies, and get to see lots of resorts.  Right now, I think members are switching their ressies to GFV, one day at a time, and letting their others reservations go. This will likely go on through the 4 month booking window  for December.
> 
> You can cancel individual reservations yourself, online. You only need Member Services to shave days off a reservation you want to keep.   Watch your "borrowing ". Once borrowed, those points can't be put back to a future use  year.   Yes , I made that mistake!  Good luck!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## moreisgood

jimmytammy said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!!



Thank you!  I managed to get 4 days at GFV 2 BR with lake view, and I feel like I won the lottery!  And I picked them up one or two days at a time!


----------



## annmarieda

NoleFan said:


> If you book with your own points, keep checking & sometimes things open up. If you rent, the person you are renting from would have to make the changes which you run into some issues: bit of hassle vs being to do it yourself with your own account & renter may not allow changes to reservation? Split stays could be a good thing as it allows you to experience different resorts.



Thanks for the help!  I read through some of the cancelation policy... kinda makes sense.  



moreisgood said:


> I just got my points yesterday, and I've been picking up days , one at a time, for November. So far, I have 8 out of 10 days booked, so it's possible. Of course, we'll be gypsies, and get to see lots of resorts.  Right now, I think members are switching their ressies to GFV, one day at a time, and letting their others reservations go. This will likely go on through the 4 month booking window  for December.
> 
> You can cancel individual reservations yourself, online. You only need Member Services to shave days off a reservation you want to keep.   Watch your "borrowing ". Once borrowed, those points can't be put back to a future use  year.   Yes , I made that mistake!  Good luck!


I had not thought to pick up one day at a time.  That could be the route I take.  I just don't want to end up with days that I have nothing! My husband is not a fan of split stays...so not sure if piecing together would get me the same room?  I was looking at a 1brm at OKW... the nights I needed were there for two nights in a one near the hospitality house, but then the other nights were only in one not near the hospitality house.  Tad frustrating... wish a 1br was a 1br...




agie65 said:


> Good to see you rolling, I have made several reservation in future and borrowed some points as well since they were in home resort period. You can book, cancel everything online. If you book same resort in continuation in two or three reservations you can call MS to link them so you don't have to change villa. Enjoy your points now.



I will have to keep that in mind... especially if I have to pick up a day or two here or there.  Thanks 



jimmytammy said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!!


----------



## moreisgood

annmarieda said:


> Thanks for the help!  I read through some of the cancelation policy... kinda makes sense.
> 
> 
> I had not thought to pick up one day at a time.  That could be the route I take.  I just don't want to end up with days that I have nothing! My husband is not a fan of split stays...so not sure if piecing together would get me the same room?  I was looking at a 1brm at OKW... the nights I needed were there for two nights in a one near the hospitality house, but then the other nights were only in one not near the hospitality house.  Tad frustrating... wish a 1br was a 1br...



Once you start picking up days, you can pick up better days, and discard as you see the opportunity to form patterns.  Sort of like playing cards.  You have to have something in your hand to match and then discard the nonmatching cards.  By doing this, I managed to put together a few days at AKL and 4 days at GFV!


----------



## annmarieda

moreisgood said:


> Once you start picking up days, you can pick up better days, and discard as you see the opportunity to form patterns.  Sort of like playing cards.  You have to have something in your hand to match and then discard the nonmatching cards.  By doing this, I managed to put together a few days at AKL and 4 days at GFV!



  That sounds like just the kind of game I love!!


----------



## Poolrat

annmarieda said:


> Just an update on my never ending saga.  I am getting closer... today I got a letter with my member number.  It mentions that my packet will come in 10 days to 2 weeks. If however I would like to make reservations now I can call member services.  I assume this is to get an activation code?  At least when I go to the website, I can't establish a login with only my member number. I need an activation code.  Soon... very soon I will book my first trip!!!  MS should be open tomorrow.. right?  They were closed by the time I got my mail today.  I feel a tad like tomorrow is Christmas morning!



So glad you are finally there.  Congrats and welcome home!!!!   

I hope that now all is resolved ( sorry haven't read all the way through) and yes Having your member number on the card is now a formality and well you need it for your discounts but you can now access the website and book.


----------



## annmarieda

Poolrat said:


> So glad you are finally there.  Congrats and welcome home!!!!
> 
> I hope that now all is resolved ( sorry haven't read all the way through) and yes Having your member number on the card is now a formality and well you need it for your discounts but you can now access the website and book.




thank you so much.

So my timeline in case anyone is curious...

4/17 - offer made and accepted.
4/22 - contract received
4/23 - contract signed and sent back with deposit
4/24 - sent to Disney for ROFR
5/23 - passed ROFR
6/10 - closing documents received
6/13 - closing documents and final payment overnighted to Fidelity
6/14 - closing documents arrive to Fidelity
6/20 - notified that closing was near complete and that Disney was notified of new ownership
7/1 - deed recorded
7/5 - membership number received in mail
7/6 - club id acquired and online account set up.

Now to just make that first reservation!


----------



## lorie13

After making offers on about a dozen BLT contracts and being either flatly refused or seller only dropping price by a dollar or two per point, I am happy to say we just had one accepted and sent off to ROFR. A few more points that I was looking for (was looking for 150 -200), but really happy with the price and being fully loaded. Funny how easy it is to justify a few more points. Now the wait. 

BTL 210 pts Feb UY, all 2012 points going forward, $90/point, buyer pays closing costs, admin fee and 2013 MF. Submitted on July 3rd to ROFR.


----------



## annmarieda

lorie13 said:


> After making offers on about a dozen BLT contracts and being either flatly refused or seller only dropping price by a dollar or two per point, I am happy to say we just had one accepted and sent off to ROFR. A few more points that I was looking for (was looking for 150 -200), but really happy with the price and being fully loaded. Funny how easy it is to justify a few more points. Now the wait.
> 
> BTL 210 pts Feb UY, all 2012 points going forward, $90/point, buyer pays closing costs, admin fee and 2013 MF. Submitted on July 3rd to ROFR.



Congrats!  And good luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## JWG

lorie13 said:


> After making offers on about a dozen BLT contracts and being either flatly refused or seller only dropping price by a dollar or two per point, I am happy to say we just had one accepted and sent off to ROFR. A few more points that I was looking for (was looking for 150 -200), but really happy with the price and being fully loaded. Funny how easy it is to justify a few more points. Now the wait.
> 
> BTL 210 pts Feb UY, all 2012 points going forward, $90/point, buyer pays closing costs, admin fee and 2013 MF. Submitted on July 3rd to ROFR.



Congrats! We have been looing in that 25-75 point range and have one contract waiting to close (seller did come down $5/pt) and one contract here they refused to budge from the $115 asking price (and apparently got it).  I get you pay more for small contracts, but $115 is just more than I will do.

Good luck!


----------



## jendujka

Hi All!

This thread has been an incredible source of information and assistance in the resale purchase process so I wanted to post our timeline for anyone else who might benefit from it.  We purchased 150 SSR points ($55 - 53 Oct 2013 points with 150 coming Oct 2014) through Fidelity.  I wouldn't say that the communication was proactive, but I did receive timeline responses to all of my inquiries.

*Wed, May 1st* - Offered and accepted (we had made previous offers on a couple of different properties on which we couldn't come to an agreement during the week)
*Wed, May 8th* - Received and returned contract and on to ROFR
*Tues, May 28th* - ROFR was waived  Happy day!
*Thurs, June 13th* - Received closing docs
*Mon, June 17th* - Closing docs and our check were received by the closing company
*Mon, June 24th* - Notified of closing from closing company
*Tues, June 25th* - Notified of closing from Fidelity
*Fri, July 5th* - Docs are available the Orange County Comptrollers site
*Mon, July 8th* - Received e-mail from DVC with activation code.  Called DVC for member number and was told that we will receive member docs this week.

So, if ROFR had taken the full 30 days, then we would be at closer to 3 months start to finish on the purchase.  While I would have liked for things to happen faster, I am okay with the timeline due to the purchase price we were able to negotiate and Sharon's responsiveness during the negotiation period. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## DougEMG

lorie13 said:


> After making offers on about a dozen BLT contracts and being either flatly refused or seller only dropping price by a dollar or two per point, I am happy to say we just had one accepted and sent off to ROFR. A few more points that I was looking for (was looking for 150 -200), but really happy with the price and being fully loaded. Funny how easy it is to justify a few more points. Now the wait.
> 
> BTL 210 pts Feb UY, all 2012 points going forward, $90/point, buyer pays closing costs, admin fee and 2013 MF. Submitted on July 3rd to ROFR.



Congrats, nice contract.  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## WDWLODGE

jendujka said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This thread has been an incredible source of information and assistance in the resale purchase process so I wanted to post our timeline for anyone else who might benefit from it.  We purchased 150 SSR points ($55 - 53 Oct 2013 points with 150 coming Oct 2014) through Fidelity.  I wouldn't say that the communication was proactive, but I did receive timeline responses to all of my inquiries.
> 
> *Wed, May 1st* - Offered and accepted (we had made previous offers on a couple of different properties on which we couldn't come to an agreement during the week)
> *Wed, May 8th* - Received and returned contract and on to ROFR
> *Tues, May 28th* - ROFR was waived  Happy day!
> *Thurs, June 13th* - Received closing docs
> *Mon, June 17th* - Closing docs and our check were received by the closing company
> *Mon, June 24th* - Notified of closing from closing company
> *Tues, June 25th* - Notified of closing from Fidelity
> *Fri, July 5th* - Docs are available the Orange County Comptrollers site
> *Mon, July 8th* - Received e-mail from DVC with activation code.  Called DVC for member number and was told that we will receive member docs this week.
> 
> So, if ROFR had taken the full 30 days, then we would be at closer to 3 months start to finish on the purchase.  While I would have liked for things to happen faster, I am okay with the timeline due to the purchase price we were able to negotiate and Sharon's responsiveness during the negotiation period.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!



Sharon just sent our docs into Disney today. Now we wait and pray.


----------



## jaberwock

These posts just made me sad, we put in our off 4/12 and our sellers still don't have our contracts back........ I think I wanna cry but I will just laugh instead.


----------



## moreisgood

jaberwock said:


> These posts just made me sad, we put in our off 4/12 and our sellers still don't have our contracts back........ I think I wanna cry but I will just laugh instead.



You're not alone.  I made an offer on 4/10, and the seller verbally accepted on 4/12, and I'm still waiting for the seller to sign.  My money has been sitting at the title company for over a month...


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 7/8/13

VB 150 points April UY - $40/point.  150 banked 2012 points, 150 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Seller pays 2013 MFs and closing, buyer pays admin fee.


----------



## jaberwock

moreisgood said:


> You're not alone.  I made an offer on 4/10, and the seller verbally accepted on 4/12, and I'm still waiting for the seller to sign.  My money has been sitting at the title company for over a month...



Good to know we aren't the only ones then. I was getting kinda worried they were gonna back out.  You would think people would want their money.


----------



## lovin'fl

*List updated* (I think I got everything)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=162


----------



## lorie13

JWG said:


> Congrats! We have been looing in that 25-75 point range and have one contract waiting to close (seller did come down $5/pt) and one contract here they refused to budge from the $115 asking price (and apparently got it).  I get you pay more for small contracts, but $115 is just more than I will do.
> 
> Good luck!



I agree that $115 is too high for resale, keep putting in offers. I know Disney is asking $165 for BLT but I wonder how long it will stay there and if some day it will be considered a classic resort and the price will drop?


----------



## Hettie

Hoping to hear something today!  Submitted on 6/14...thought I might get lucky and get word last week, but then realized that the holiday probably pushed everything back.  Anyone from around my timeframe get the news yet?  I think there are a few of you out there with a submit date close to mine...


----------



## rackle

Hettie said:


> Hoping to hear something today!  Submitted on 6/14...thought I might get lucky and get word last week, but then realized that the holiday probably pushed everything back.  Anyone from around my timeframe get the news yet?  I think there are a few of you out there with a submit date close to mine...



I submitted 6/15 and am waiting.  I originally expected to hear next week but it looks like it could be this week.  Last week they seemed to push a ton through on 7/1 (maybe to get them all done before the holiday week?).  If I remember correctly those who submitted through 6/11 heard last week.  Crossing my fingers we hear something today one way or the other.


----------



## rackle

Just got my email saying we passed 

250 BLT, Aug UY $94/pt


----------



## nitsid

Hettie said:


> Hoping to hear something today!  Submitted on 6/14...thought I might get lucky and get word last week, but then realized that the holiday probably pushed everything back.  Anyone from around my timeframe get the news yet?  I think there are a few of you out there with a submit date close to mine...



Also submitted on 6/14 and still waiting.  Getting antsy!


----------



## rackle

Hettie said:


> Hoping to hear something today!  Submitted on 6/14...thought I might get lucky and get word last week, but then realized that the holiday probably pushed everything back.  Anyone from around my timeframe get the news yet?  I think there are a few of you out there with a submit date close to mine...





nitsid said:


> Also submitted on 6/14 and still waiting.  Getting antsy!



Hope you both get good news soon also


----------



## Timeflys4us

Just got an my email from my broker saying we passed: 

30 BCV, Oct. UY $98/pt, all 2013, 2014 and 2015 points. 

Submitted on 6/15


----------



## Minniesgal

Timeflys4us said:


> Just got an my email from my broker (mother and 3 sons) saying we passed:
> 
> 30 BCV, Oct. UY $98/pt, all 2013, 2014 and 2015 points.
> 
> Submitted on 6/15



Lol are you allowed to say that?


----------



## Hettie

Hettie said:


> Hoping to hear something today!  Submitted on 6/14...thought I might get lucky and get word last week, but then realized that the holiday probably pushed everything back.  Anyone from around my timeframe get the news yet?  I think there are a few of you out there with a submit date close to mine...



Just got an email from my broker saying that I passed!  Glad to be moving on to the next step of this process.  Hope that everyone else gets good news today!

Hettie---100 AKV (Mar), $73, 30 banked '12 points, all '13 points and forward, buyer pays closing and '13 mf (sub 6/14)


----------



## kphamousbr

TTS sub 6/11 to Disney but we have not heard anything . Don't know what cause delay . Have a magical day to everyone.


----------



## Sasphnx

We submitted on June 11 and continue to wait (and cross fingers) as well....


----------



## MSUmom

submitted 6/14, just heard today we passed  SSR 150 $85 point all 2011, 2012 and forward.


----------



## kphamousbr

We just received email from TTS to inform us that we passed this afternoon.Seller paid MF and points 2012 banked , we will pay closing cost . It is BWV UY August 60pts . Happy day for us . Will see you at the World.


----------



## MickeyT

MickeyT said:


> Thank you *StaciMay*!!!
> 
> Here's mine.....
> Might could have negotiated a better deal but it fit us perfect so I went for it.
> 
> AKL
> 160 points. December use year. 79 points banked from '11-all 2012 and 2013 points.$76 point. Closing and MF paid buy buyer.
> 
> Submitted for ROFR on 6/14.



We also just heard (not stalking mind you, just checking my mail every 10 minutes). We passed. Sounds like a lot of us are joining the party today .


----------



## barginhunner

Our contract through Fidelity was submitted to Disney for ROFR today 7/9/13.  It is for 160 SSR points, Dec UY, $65pp, all 2011 banked points forward.  Buyer pays maintenance fees, closing costs, & $195 Fidelity admin fee.

The wait is on!


----------



## nitsid

nitsid said:


> Also submitted on 6/14 and still waiting.  Getting antsy!



Passed!  210pts BWV June.  Now to get impatient about the next wait.


----------



## Galun

Galun said:


> Bought another contract.
> 
> 200 AKV Dec UY 188-12 200-13, $65/point.  Buyer pays 2013 mf and closing.  Fidelity.



Deed recorded on 7/8, points loaded today 7/9.  That was quick!


----------



## dbs1228

I was so surprised I received closing documents today!  Found out we passed 7/3 and thought it would take closer to 2 weeks due to the holiday weekend and knowing we cannot close until after 7/18. I am so excited going to Alaska for 10 days at the end of the month and I am thinking the points will be in my account when I get back!


----------



## lovin'fl

nitsid said:


> Passed!  210pts BWV June.  Now to get impatient about the next wait.



What was the price?  Congrats!!!!  Wish it were my contract...love BWV!!!


----------



## HollenAngi

HollenAngi said:


> 150 pt SSR $68/pt sent to Disney 6/5 and just got the email that we passed ROFR! Now another 10 days to receive our closing documents. Used TSS and they have been great!



Just received our closing documents!!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

*STARTING BRAND NEW THREAD*...so we can have list on 1st page.  And I am trying to do it a tad differently.  If everyone would rather continue here...let me know.  Here is new thread link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48910824#post48910824. * As of now, I won't be updating the list on page 162 of this thread anymore.
*
Those of you who submitted to ROFR in July or passed/not passed ROFR in July...please post your details over there if you'd like.  I am going to do July to December.


----------



## moreisgood

jaberwock said:


> Good to know we aren't the only ones then. I was getting kinda worried they were gonna back out.  You would think people would want their money.



I think that if I had made the decision to sell, I'd want my money NOW!

For those of you waiting on membership numbers, I just got 2 separate letters with my membership number, today, July 9th. So, 13 days for the first contract, and 8 days (including a holiday) for the second contract.

Here is how our contracts went:

BWV closed 6/21 (Friday), hit the Orange Cty website 6/24 (Monday).  The membership number was assigned likely on 7/2, and I was able to get it over the phone (due to the problems we were having with recording my AKV contract) on 7/3.  BWV pts were loaded on 7/3.  47 total days to points, 53 days to letter.

AKV closed 6/12, hit the Orange Cty website on 7/1 (due to issues with Disney and the courthouse).  The Contract showed up in my membership on 7/5, and the 2013 points were added in the afternoon, and the 2012 bank points took a couple of more hours.  84 total days to points, 88 days to letter.

It just goes to show you that it's hard to judge just how long it will take to get a contract through the system.


----------



## guppy1013

Submitted 6/13 and still waiting!!!!!!!!!! Come on email....


----------



## guppy1013

guppy1013 said:


> Submitted 6/13 and still waiting!!!!!!!!!! Come on email....



Email went to spam...how is that possible when every other email from them came to my inbox? No matter, we passed! 

120 pts OKW. $70 pp. 120 banked, 120 coming 10-1-13, all pts fwd.


----------



## MickeyT

*New Thread Alert* 

lovin'fl has graciously agreed to continue this thread here   *NEW ROFR LIST*

Come join the community. And once again, thank lovin!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted 6/25/13
> 
> OKW 220 points February UY - $60/point.  220 banked 2012 points, 220 2013 and all 220 going forward.  Seller pays 2013 MFs and closing, buyer pays admin fee.



Just found out we passed

I will post on the new thread


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Submitted 7/8/13
> 
> VB 150 points April UY - $40/point.  150 banked 2012 points, 150 2013 and all 150 going forward.  Seller pays 2013 MFs and closing, buyer pays admin fee.



Found out we passed on 8/5


----------



## Fantasia79

passed ROFR 9/21/21
Can't find original listing
BWV 200 OCT UY points


----------



## DaveNan

Zombie thread.


----------



## Sandisw

Since we have the current thread, and this one is very old, I will shut it down and direct everyone here!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3843478/


----------

